# New GUI



## raott

The new GUI is apparently out to at least some customers (outside of CE). Has anyone received it yet, and any thoughts?


----------



## Rockywwf

For what unit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

HR44/54 and HS17



Rockywwf said:


> For what unit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

raott said:


> HR44/54 and HS17


Did they modify the Progress Bar? I had my 44 on yesterday briefly, didn't see anything different.

Rich


----------



## Rockywwf

raott said:


> HR44/54 and HS17


I haven't noticed anything yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

Not sure Rich. Satguys has a few screenshots that I saw. I didn't see one that included the progress bar.



Rich said:


> Did they modify the Progress Bar? I had my 44 on yesterday briefly, didn't see anything different.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rockywwf

raott said:


> HR44/54 and HS17


Can you take a couple pics of the GUI and post it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

I don't have the new GUI yet. The pics that I saw were on satguys. From what I read, the release is still limited at this point.



Rockywwf said:


> Can you take a couple pics of the GUI and post it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockywwf

raott said:


> I don't have the new GUI yet. The pics that I saw were on satguys.


I just found them on there. Very clean looking but I can already guess there will be many issues. How does one force an update on the HS17?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Rockywwf said:


> I just found them on there. Very clean looking but I can already guess there will be many issues. How does one force an update on the HS17?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not want to force it. Trust me...

It's not rolling out yet. And there's a reason for that.


----------



## compnurd

Rockywwf said:


> I just found them on there. Very clean looking but I can already guess there will be many issues. How does one force an update on the HS17?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a S***Load of issues.. I cant believe this is being rolled out already


----------



## Rockywwf

inkahauts said:


> You do not want to force it. Trust me...
> 
> It's not rolling out yet. And there's a reason for that.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

inkahauts said:


> You do not want to force it. Trust me...
> 
> It's not rolling out yet. And there's a reason for that.


Agree.


----------



## cablemax

Rockywwf said:


> Can you take a couple pics of the GUI and post it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I download the CE last friday look good but this has many problems I can't use my on demand channels.I have a hr54
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

raott said:


> Not sure Rich. Satguys has a few screenshots that I saw. I didn't see one that included the progress bar.


Thanx. I'd really like to see a completely new PB, a less intrusive PB, one that doesn't block the whole bottom of the screen during sporting events. The PB we have is the worst PB I've seen on any device.

Rich


----------



## Rich

cablemax said:


> *I download the CE last friday* look good but this has many problems I can't use my on demand channels.I have a hr54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why?

Rich


----------



## texasbrit

It's a CE. It's expected to have problems. You obviously have not read the Cutting Edge program rules.


----------



## Wicked

Im not on CE and I got the new GUI a week ago.. and i guess another update was released on monday.

HR54.. made it really slow..


----------



## inkahauts

How did you acquire your DVR?


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> How did you acquire your DVR?


Now I'm thinkin' there's is a 56???

Rich


----------



## P Smith

Wicked said:


> I got the new GUI a week ago


and its version is ?


----------



## samthegam

I got the new GUI the morning of 10/13/17 the version is 0x0FE4


----------



## JerryMeeker

I forced a download to my HR54, and it just re-downloaded 0D80. I guess we can’t get to the new version until DTV says we can.


----------



## texasbrit

Some people have forced a download of new versions when they are in the stream, but they are not intended for general use but are engineering versions. Not recommended, they can destroy your series links and recordings.


----------



## sangs

Woke up to the new GUI today - 0xfed. Came through about 4 am. Interesting changes. Running a little sluggish right now, but I assume that's because it's putting everything in order in the background. (EDIT - I have an HR54-200.)


----------



## seern

sangs, did you lose anything with this new software. like series links or recordings?


----------



## kram

The new GUI downloaded this morning. Still playing with it, but so far so good. Will take some getting used to, though. Uses lots of tiles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevies3

Is this a national release?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

Stevies3 said:


> Is this a national release?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES


----------



## makaiguy

Stevies3 said:


> Is this a national release?





MysteryMan said:


> YES


Then, maybe I'll actually get it in time for March Madness...


----------



## Rich

makaiguy said:


> Then, maybe I'll actually get it in time for March Madness...


Be careful what you wish for...

Rich


----------



## sangs

Doesn't appear so seern.



seern said:


> sangs, did you lose anything with this new software. like series links or recordings?


----------



## west99999

MysteryMan said:


> YES


You sure about that? Im pretty sure its supposed to be a slow rollout over next 2 months.


----------



## bflora

west99999 said:


> You sure about that? Im pretty sure its supposed to be a slow rollout over next 2 months.


Are HR34's included in this?


----------



## RAD

bflora said:


> Are HR34's included in this?


No


----------



## I WANT MORE

I lost ALL series link and SOME recordings.


----------



## MysteryMan

west99999 said:


> You sure about that? Im pretty sure its supposed to be a slow rollout over next 2 months.


Yes, national release software is often staggered.


----------



## JB3

HR 44. Just received the New GUI. Not impressed. First impression is not favorable. The new programs list view is horrendous. The large overlay with the featured program hides 3 or programs underneath. Smaller font and less real estate for the actual listing due to left side bar means that to my 50+ eyes, it's a real strain to see on a 65" display from 10' away. I guess the roll out has started as I did not force a CE download. I'll dig a little deeper to see if there's any settings to improve my experience. For the first time in years, DirecTV has given me a reason to consider other providers.


----------



## Laxguy

I WANT MORE said:


> I lost ALL series link and SOME recordings.


Were you on a CE release prior to this?


----------



## raott

Yep. Outside of a couple of people, not much good being said about it on some of the other sites.



Rich said:


> Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> Rich


----------



## KNPKH2ster

Did anyone get the new UI from D* today? Looks very sleek. What are your thoughts? Here are some pics




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasqid

KNPKH2ster said:


> Did anyone get the new UI from D* today? Looks very sleek. What are your thoughts? Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to be a cutting edge guy but got out of it.saw this was coming but don't had be it yet. Have an hr44 Genie. I have an upgrade to burn on an HS17 Genie2 and some threads here scare me into pulling the trigger on the upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimCoh

HR44-500 Where are the Caller ID settings now? It is working but no way to see history of numbers. Might be going back to Dish.


----------



## snowgod

JB3 said:


> HR 44. Just received the New GUI. Not impressed. First impression is not favorable. The new programs list view is horrendous. The large overlay with the featured program hides 3 or programs underneath. Smaller font and less real estate for the actual listing due to left side bar means that to my 50+ eyes, it's a real strain to see on a 65" display from 10' away. I guess the roll out has started as I did not force a CE download. I'll dig a little deeper to see if there's any settings to improve my experience. For the first time in years, DirecTV has given me a reason to consider other providers.


This.

Tiles? Big screen TV OS aligns with smart phones and Windows 8 - brilliant.

Unless one happens to have the eyesight of a hawk, or is watching with binoculars, the font is absurdly small and thin. Perhaps a later release will offer scaling? In the meantime, perhaps I'll keep my smartphone handy so I can logon and have the program guide within eyesight.

Diabolical release.


----------



## inkahauts

JB3 said:


> HR 44. Just received the New GUI. Not impressed. First impression is not favorable. The new programs list view is horrendous. The large overlay with the featured program hides 3 or programs underneath. Smaller font and less real estate for the actual listing due to left side bar means that to my 50+ eyes, it's a real strain to see on a 65" display from 10' away. I guess the roll out has started as I did not force a CE download. I'll dig a little deeper to see if there's any settings to improve my experience. For the first time in years, DirecTV has given me a reason to consider other providers.


Well, nothing is actually hiding underneath anything, the info box is floating now is all. Which si just as bad though. Actually I cant stand the floating box and hate it with a passion, especially since you have to do an extra click to get to the last line on a page of shows. And there is actually one more show in the playlist than before. Used to be 6, now its seven. The stuff on the left isn't making the writing smaller, they have left things off the list now, so there is not right side info on each line. One of the best things they have done is add that left pane so its easier to sort through some things, like what you have already seen, or sports etc.

Unfortunately, they could have made the writing bigger I believe, or better yet, offered two options for size, and then actually have even more lines and hours in the guide, but nope, they made the text slightly smaller and more difficult to read do to it relying much more on contrast rather than color, and said once again, no one needs options, even though everyone does. All you have to do is see this on a dlp of any size vs a high end 4k tv and you cant believe the difference.

The only way you might be able to make it easier to read is by adjusting your tv set contrast and color a bit, otherwise, nothing you can really do.

This has no business going out to regular customers at this point IMHO, but maybe they will get enough complaints quick enough to realize they have made some major mistakes in some of their choices.... Starting with that dang fade. everywhere.... I cant wait to see the complaints about that when people think something has already been seen just because its the first or last line in the playlist and there fore looks faded like its been seen, but hasn't actually been watched, that is just an effect they did.


----------



## inkahauts

TimCoh said:


> HR44-500 Where are the Caller ID settings now? It is working but no way to see history of numbers. Might be going back to Dish.


I have to ask, of all things, caller id is something you'd leave a company for? Do they even have caller id still on all their boxes? I mean don't get me wrong, I think this GUI has some pretty awful choices, and some really good ones, and why they couldn't just stick to the good ones I don't know, but caller id would never sway me for a tv provider personally, so just curios. There's plenty of other things that I can see leaving for, but caller id has me puzzled. I prefer the talking caller id phones now anyway myself.


----------



## inkahauts

snowgod said:


> This.
> 
> Tiles? Big screen TV OS aligns with smart phones and Windows 8 - brilliant.
> 
> Unless one happens to have the eyesight of a hawk, or is watching with binoculars, the font is absurdly small and thin. Perhaps a later release will offer scaling? In the meantime, perhaps I'll keep my smartphone handy so I can logon and have the program guide within eyesight.
> 
> Diabolical release.


We have all been asking for scaling since the first hd gui came out... I have lost hope with some of the ridiculous things they have done with this one.

I suggest everyone with issues with the design call them and complain once a week at least...


----------



## James Long

TimCoh said:


> HR44-500 Where are the Caller ID settings now? It is working but no way to see history of numbers. Might be going back to Dish.


I have the Hopper ... I get Caller ID but the history cannot be found in their new interface. I checked the DISH website and there are instructions for turning on and off Caller ID but no mention of a history page. So good luck with that.


----------



## JB3

inkahauts said:


> All you have to do is see this on a dlp of any size vs a high end 4k tv and you cant believe the difference.


I'm watching on a 65" 4K OLED. The problem isn't the display or a lack of contrast.


----------



## compnurd

It is slowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## JB3

One more issue as I'm now opening a folder with recordings from several seasons of a show. Looks like the sorting is being done by month and day only (not using the year). End result is multiple seasons recordings are all mixed together in the list. Anyone that has passed an entry level coding class should know how to sort by date. This is a horrible user experience.


----------



## tonyc

Yes it’s out I’m in SoCal and received it this morning and i was not part of CE testing


----------



## I WANT MORE

Laxguy said:


> Were you on a CE release prior to this?


Yes sir.


----------



## Grafixguy

I'm wondering if any of those that have gotten the new GUI are HS17 users. From the pics I've seen, it looks nice but of course, if it's not functional, there's not much point to it.


----------



## tonyc

Grafixguy said:


> I'm wondering if any of those that have gotten the new GUI are HS17 users. From the pics I've seen, it looks nice but of course, if it's not functional, there's not much point to it.


Yes I have a HS17, but what do you mean its not functional everything works fine so for but there is really nothing new just all redesigned.


----------



## itzme

inkahauts said:


> I have to ask, of all things, caller id is something you'd leave a company for? Do they even have caller id still on all their boxes? I mean don't get me wrong, I think this GUI has some pretty awful choices, and some really good ones, and why they couldn't just stick to the good ones I don't know, but caller id would never sway me for a tv provider personally, so just curios. There's plenty of other things that I can see leaving for, but caller id has me puzzled. I prefer the talking caller id phones now anyway myself.


We have a landline at our house (because of business) and we also have talking caller ID. I rely on the talking ID when I'm watching content that is on my Apple TV or fire stick. The hr44 CID is Far superior though, even with all those annoying ghost called that they never fixed. The CID display on the HR is instant, the talking ID has a couple second delay. I comprehend the CID every time on the HR, on the talking ID I often don't hear or can't understand it, why? Probably because I'm watching TV, doh! So I for one will miss CID.


----------



## patmurphey

James Long said:


> I have the Hopper ... I get Caller ID but the history cannot be found in their new interface. I checked the DISH website and there are instructions for turning on and off Caller ID but no mention of a history page. So good luck with that.


Caller ID History is available in the Carbon interface - menu access, at least on Hopper3. I'm at work now so I can't give specific menu selection, but it's easy to find and it's always available if Caller ID is turned on. Caller ID is a tremendous convenience with all of today's marketing calls ignoring "do not call". It's stupid to have to have another gizmo visible enough to match it. Cheap! Cheap! Cheap! to take away the phone interface.


----------



## slice1900

itzme said:


> The hr44 CID is Far superior though, even with all those annoying ghost called that they never fixed.


Curious...what are the "ghost calls" you refer to?


----------



## TimCoh

[I just got off the Phone with DTV they said " They no longer support Caller ID on HR44 and newer boxes." I will be looking for another Company, Cable or Dish, Good bye DTV.


----------



## chuck1996

For me, this is a HUGE fail. Hard to find anything. Illogical menus. As much as I hate it, I hate even worse, having to listen to my wife complain and ask me how to do things that were so simple before. VERY poor design decisions.


----------



## inkahauts

JB3 said:


> One more issue as I'm now opening a folder with recordings from several seasons of a show. Looks like the sorting is being done by month and day only (not using the year). End result is multiple seasons recordings are all mixed together in the list. Anyone that has passed an entry level coding class should know how to sort by date. This is a horrible user experience.


That hasn't bee seen before, have you tried rebooting the DVR to see if that fixes that particular issue?


----------



## inkahauts

TimCoh said:


> [I just got off the Phone with DTV they said " They no longer support Caller ID on HR44 and newer boxes." I will be looking for another Company, Cable or Dish, Good bye DTV.


Wow. Well caller id still works, just no history.. I guess I'm still just baffled by that being the reason you'd leave rather than any one of 100 other reasons I can think of with the new GUI.

If dish has a package with all the channels you like, I'd look at them if I where you. Good luck, and let us know what you decide... I don't know of any cable box that does caller id except if maybe you have their digital phone service. But not even that in my area.


----------



## inkahauts

chuck1996 said:


> For me, this is a HUGE fail. Hard to find anything. Illogical menus. As much as I hate it, I hate even worse, having to listen to my wife complain and ask me how to do things that were so simple before. VERY poor design decisions.


What are you having a hard time getting to? There's a few things that are nicer, and plenty that isn't...


----------



## itzme

slice1900 said:


> Curious...what are the "ghost calls" you refer to?


When the phone is in use the screen displays CID messages come and go... it usually reads "Caller ID Unavailable - Unavailable" it can pop up once a minute or 5-10 xs a minute.


----------



## JB3

One more annoyance. I just tried to connect from my RVU enabled TV. Client on the TV simply says, *This location is not authorized. *Back on the HR 44, I can't see the client MAC listed anymore. Trying to re-add it, but I can't figure out how to get the Mac from the DirecTV App on the TV again. All the App says is not authorized. Cant seem to get back to the settings within the app. Of course I'm paying an additional monthly fee for this client too. Unless anyone here has any good ideas on how to add the client back, I guess I'll be spending some quality time on the phone with a CSR.


----------



## vegasnv

I used to use Playlist Options (hit yellow button) to change the playlist back and forth between showing what was locally on the genie and what was on my 3 HR24's.
How do I get to the setting to change playlist options?


----------



## RickL

Received this a couple of days ago. Outside of a clean appearance, there is not one thing I like about it.
It's harder to read.
Everything seems slower.
Not as intuitive.

My opinion. Be happy with the old version if you don't have it yet.
Wish I could revert back.


----------



## litzdog911

Stuart Sweet wrote up a nice overview with photos of the new GUI in his Solid Signal blog ....
Solid Signal Blog - BREAKING NEWS: DIRECTV Rolls Out New User Interface For Genie


----------



## snowgod

chuck1996 said:


> ...As much as I hate it, I* hate even worse, having to listen to my wife complain and ask me how to do things that were so simple before*. VERY poor design decisions.


I'd be hysterically laughing at this, if it weren't for the fact that it is absolutely positively spot on!!


----------



## Grafixguy

tonyc said:


> Yes I have a HS17, but what do you mean its not functional everything works fine so for but there is really nothing new just all redesigned.


Just referring to all of the complaints I'm seeing here. I'll just wait til it hits my house and make my own judgement.


----------



## kram

Been using the GUI for a couple of days. Yes, there are things I don’t like, but there were things I didn’t like about the old one. For me, it usually just takes some getting used to, and learning where they put everything. 

P.S. Caller ID still works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Still no one button PIP toggle.

Do the Menu+# shortcuts still work?

Do Boolean searches still work?

Does 30SKIP still work?


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> You do not want to force it. Trust me...
> 
> It's not rolling out yet. And there's a reason for that.


I absolutely hate this update and it will make me more likely to cancel Directv in the future if I ever get to that point. I have not read through this thread yet but these are my quick observations.

1. What is up with the fast forward/rewind bar at the bottom of the screen, it casts a large black or dark shadow that takes up a significant portion of the screen, now I can't remember exactly how the old GUI looked but I don't believe it hid this much real estate.

2. Is it me or is the general font significantly smaller? Is it because when viewing your programs in List view they added that sidebar to the left or is the font size smaller with no way to make it larger?

The view of your recorded programs is horrible, everything is flat, almost as if Directv is following the horrible Apple model of making everything blend in together.

3. The guide has issues of readability as well, even the record circle seems smaller.

There are more issues I just can't think of them all at this moment but the one that stands out is how everything blends in together, as if you are reading a trade manual. Currently I don't have any images for the programs so that will help when they get updated but even the image box is smaller for the programs.

This update is depressing.

Update: Oh and the screensaver is even a step back, before the screen was completely back, now it seems to be a dark blue, more noticeable if you want to focus on something other than the TV. Even the floating Directv logo and font is larger than the old screensaver.

They make the guide and program recorded list font smaller and this screensaver font larger, who authorized this?

Update II: Yes I can confirm the progress bar now hides more of the lower screen real estate as I used to watch CNBC on a live buffer, FF at 2x and wait for a certain stock symbol to pass and then stop to get the quote, can't do that anymore as the large black shadow blocks any view of the lower screen during Fast Forward. I imagine this will impact monitoring a sporting event's score, NBA game for example during FF.

OK now I see you can leave FF on and hit exit to see the bottom of the screen, maybe it was the same with the Old GUI, one positive at least. But here is one more negative with the progress bar, the change in color from what is left of a live buffer (light grey) to the actual live tv spot (dark grey) is barely perceptible.

The DBS members always would respond to my old Directv Tivo posts that I should try the Genie as it is a better viewing experience than the DTV Tivo's, I waited but finally gave up on DTV Tivo and the people here were correct. Now with this new update it makes me want to switch to cable and Tivo but I really do hate cable.


----------



## GekkoDBS

cablemax said:


> I download the CE last friday look good but this has many problems I can't use my on demand channels.I have a hr54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wish I could take a screenshot, for some reason the fonts are smaller and different on my update, even the channel listing is miniscule in comparison and instead of the channel name in all CAPS, I get a very small channel logo in that section.


----------



## GekkoDBS

JB3 said:


> HR 44. Just received the New GUI. Not impressed. First impression is not favorable. The new programs list view is horrendous. The large overlay with the featured program hides 3 or programs underneath. Smaller font and less real estate for the actual listing due to left side bar means that to my 50+ eyes, it's a real strain to see on a 65" display from 10' away. I guess the roll out has started as I did not force a CE download. I'll dig a little deeper to see if there's any settings to improve my experience. For the first time in years, DirecTV has given me a reason to consider other providers.


God this exactly mirrors my opinion, what is Directv thinking, anyone use news.google.com, similar recent software change that makes it more difficult for news items to stand out. The Old GUI improved your TV experience, this muddles it, and they could not even deign to allow us to turn the screensaver off.

Currently I can't see my Favorite Teams, not sure if they altered this to force you to connect the internet in order to use this feature or it will just take time to arrive.


----------



## GekkoDBS

raott said:


> Yep. Outside of a couple of people, not much good being said about it on some of the other sites.


Do you have the links to those sites? Curious to read the chatter.


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> We have all been asking for scaling since the first hd gui came out... I have lost hope with some of the ridiculous things they have done with this one.
> 
> I suggest everyone with issues with the design call them and complain once a week at least...


I am skeptical that complaints will matter but what is the best phone number to complain about this and what is the best link to complain via email? Is there still a way to email Directv Office of the President?

Update: DIRECTV

Many complaints about the font and this interesting reply from DIRECTV:

Good day, Ron! We appreciate you taking the time to make sure that we are aware of you wanting to switch back to old program settings. We want you to know that technicians are already working toward a resolution to making programs view clearly. We apologize for this inconvenience. We'd love to hear from you again, don't be a stranger! -TwaC Social Media Specialis

Is it possible that Directv will actually make some changes?


----------



## MysteryMan

GordonGekko said:


> I am skeptical that complaints will matter but what is the best phone number to complain about this and what is the best link to complain via email? Is there still a way to email Directv Office of the President?
> 
> Update: DIRECTV
> 
> Many complaints about the font and this interesting reply from DIRECTV:
> 
> Good day, Ron! We appreciate you taking the time to make sure that we are aware of you wanting to switch back to old program settings. We want you to know that technicians are already working toward a resolution to making programs view clearly. We apologize for this inconvenience. We'd love to hear from you again, don't be a stranger! -TwaC Social Media Specialis
> 
> Is it possible that Directv will actually make some changes?


All they did was give you a pacifier.


----------



## bearcat250

On my HR-54 I used to be able to press the "dash" button and a box would open. In that box was an option to go to a specific date and time in the guide. Now the "dash" button goes to Smart Search. Anyone know how to perform the previous "dash" button functions?


----------



## P Smith

Anyone with C61K and UHD TV with HDR - how is your "Test TV" pass ?


----------



## zztrainv2

Now that the dash button is mapped to search, is there a way to "mark and delete" from playlist?


----------



## GekkoDBS

bearcat250 said:


> On my HR-54 I used to be able to press the "dash" button and a box would open. In that box was an option to go to a specific date and time in the guide. Now the "dash" button goes to Smart Search. Anyone know how to perform the previous "dash" button functions?


Now you have to press the numeral 0 button.


----------



## GekkoDBS

zztrainv2 said:


> Now that the dash button is mapped to search, is there a way to "mark and delete" from playlist?


Based on my reading, mark and delete is gone.


----------



## I WANT MORE

P Smith said:


> Anyone with C61K and UHD TV with HDR - how is your "Test TV" pass ?


Doesn't work for me. Unable to arrow over. Just get a bonk.


----------



## Grafixguy

GordonGekko said:


> I am skeptical that complaints will matter but what is the best phone number to complain about this and what is the best link to complain via email? Is there still a way to email Directv Office of the President?
> 
> Update: DIRECTV
> 
> Many complaints about the font and this interesting reply from DIRECTV:
> 
> Good day, Ron! We appreciate you taking the time to make sure that we are aware of you wanting to switch back to old program settings. We want you to know that technicians are already working toward a resolution to making programs view clearly. We apologize for this inconvenience. We'd love to hear from you again, don't be a stranger! -TwaC Social Media Specialis
> 
> Is it possible that Directv will actually make some changes?


DirecTV is, IMO, using bots to handle social media these days. Their Twitter team, especially, used to be terrific. Now? Doesn't matter what you ask, they want you to PM your account number.


----------



## Stevies3

How can I force a download with the HS17?


----------



## MysteryMan

Stevies3 said:


> How can I force a download with the HS17?


Why would you want to?


----------



## Stevies3

MysteryMan said:


> Why would you want to?


I would like to view the new interface.


----------



## MysteryMan

Stevies3 said:


> I would like to view the new interface.


There are good reasons why DIRECTV stagers software releases. Be patient, your turn is coming.


----------



## slice1900

Grafixguy said:


> DirecTV is, IMO, using bots to handle social media these days. Their Twitter team, especially, used to be terrific. Now? Doesn't matter what you ask, they want you to PM your account number.


What's wrong with asking for your account number? Hopefully it means your issue/question/whatever and the response is logged on your account so you don't have to explain everything all over again every time you call more than once about something.


----------



## Grafixguy

Every single question...even if they have any info on upcoming 4K broadcasts. I've not asked one thing that would require I even be a customer.


----------



## jimmie57

Grafixguy said:


> Every single question...even if they have any info on upcoming 4K broadcasts. I've not asked one thing that would require I even be a customer.


They ask for your account number when you call also.


----------



## inkahauts

vegasnv said:


> I used to use Playlist Options (hit yellow button) to change the playlist back and forth between showing what was locally on the genie and what was on my 3 HR24's.
> How do I get to the setting to change playlist options?


That is now buried in the manage recordings menu at the bottom. So arrow over to the left pane then to the bottom select that then go to the bottom of that.


----------



## inkahauts

bearcat250 said:


> On my HR-54 I used to be able to press the "dash" button and a box would open. In that box was an option to go to a specific date and time in the guide. Now the "dash" button goes to Smart Search. Anyone know how to perform the previous "dash" button functions?


That feature is gone. Use ffwd button to jump 12 hours at a time. It should be very fast, it is for me. I leave scrolling effects off.

Update: forgot that just moved to the 0 button. But using ffwd is faster than the menu anyway for me.


----------



## inkahauts

zztrainv2 said:


> Now that the dash button is mapped to search, is there a way to "mark and delete" from playlist?


Another feature that is gone.

Look I like dash being search everywhere but there are other ways thy could add that back in. It's ridiculous they didn't add that in one of many ways they could. I've always though the red button delete should just give you a third option of keep, delete, mark to delete.


----------



## vegasnv

inkahauts said:


> That is now buried in the manage recordings menu at the bottom. So arrow over to the left pane then to the bottom select that then go to the bottom of that.


Thanks, I'll try that when I get home.
What about the Sports Teams search where you selected your teams and upcoming games would be listed? Is that buried somewhere, aslo?


----------



## tomski35

The new guide is awful. I can’t even read the description on my 60 inch. Where the **** did the lock go?

Why did they move the the channel to the right on the channel banner?!


----------



## TimCoh

tomski35 said:


> The new guide is awful. I can't even read the description on my 60 inch. Where the **** did the lock go?
> 
> Why did they move the the channel to the right on the channel banner?!


Because they are the "Phone Company" directv is gone.


----------



## Dave_S

I really hate the new gui. The layout is not very intuitive to me and above all else it is slow. I have been with DTV for almost 20 years and I am ready to leave over this. Not sure I have any other choice.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TimCoh said:


> Because they are the "Phone Company" directv is gone.


Spoke with the AT&T Directv loyalty department, the rep claimed there is an issue in my area related to the resolution changing between high and low and that is what is causing the menu issues that we have all been complaining about. I tried to explain that the design of the software is to blame but to no avail. The rep insisted they were working to fix the high/low resolution issue, so I told the rep to set a cancellation date for a few weeks in advance, if Directv fixes it then I will stay, if not I think it is time to switch to Cable with a new Tivo Bolt Vox and the new Hydra interface.

I can't fathom how Directv gave this software update the green light.

Also the rep stated there was no way Directv could roll my receiver back to the old software but according to people on this forum, a tech stated the opposite:

New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?


----------



## slice1900

GordonGekko said:


> if not I think it is time to switch to Cable with a new Tivo Bolt Vox and the new Hydra interface.


Perhaps you should read the Tivo forums first - a lot of people feel the same way about their new interface.

Fortunately if you are on the old interface (i.e. get a regular bolt, not the Bolt Vox which I think comes with Hydra) you can stick with it if you want. Similar to how they made it optional to stick with the SD interface for years after they introduced the HD interface. I used the SD interface for several years on my Premiere until they replaced Flash that drove the interface with different middleware that didn't have such crappy performance, I would have been pretty unhappy if I had been forced to use that turd from day one!

A few years of bug fixes and the performance improvement and it was quite nice - now it is lightning fast on my Bolt and I don't see any reason why a new interface would improve my experience so I'm sticking with what I've got. Maybe I'll check out Hydra in a couple years after they've fixed the issues people have with it...

That's what I really don't get about all this - people have been whining for years that Directv needs to update their interface. They do, and everyone whines about that. What was wrong with the old interface that a new interface would solve, other than "it looks boring when everyone else is coming out with a new interface". Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## bearcat250

inkahauts said:


> That feature is gone. Use ffwd button to jump 12 hours at a time. It should be very fast, it is for me. I leave scrolling effects off.
> 
> Update: forgot that just moved to the 0 button. But using ffwd is faster than the menu anyway for me.


I pressed the 0 button and all it does is bring up the top channel banner.


----------



## GekkoDBS

slice1900 said:


> Perhaps you should read the Tivo forums first - a lot of people feel the same way about their new interface.
> 
> Fortunately if you are on the old interface (i.e. get a regular bolt, not the Bolt Vox which I think comes with Hydra) you can stick with it if you want. Similar to how they made it optional to stick with the SD interface for years after they introduced the HD interface. I used the SD interface for several years on my Premiere until they replaced Flash that drove the interface with different middleware that didn't have such crappy performance, I would have been pretty unhappy if I had been forced to use that turd from day one!
> 
> A few years of bug fixes and the performance improvement and it was quite nice - now it is lightning fast on my Bolt and I don't see any reason why a new interface would improve my experience so I'm sticking with what I've got. Maybe I'll check out Hydra in a couple years after they've fixed the issues people have with it...
> 
> That's what I really don't get about all this - people have been whining for years that Directv needs to update their interface. They do, and everyone whines about that. What was wrong with the old interface that a new interface would solve, other than "it looks boring when everyone else is coming out with a new interface". Be careful what you wish for.


I like what I see so far regarding Hydra via Youtube previews although the one thing that seems to mimic the Directv DVR is the shadowed progress bar, I gather you can't change the appearance although I read you can enter a code to have the bar exit immediately after hitting fast forward.

True people have been calling for an update but a team of monkeys could have designed a more fluid and intuitive GUI. I can live with the Menu screen and in some ways it is an improvement but the Guide, Playlist, & Progress Bar are garbage.

And you are correct in that what needed to be improved was more functional than visual. Directv could have made fast forward smoother, could have eliminated an annoying live buffer issue, when you pause live tv, watch a recorded program, if you delete the program live tv buffer unpauses, so you have to go back, pause it again and go back to your Playlist to watch a different program.

But again little makes sense with this update, they make the font big on the progress bar further obscuring the bottom portion of the screen but they make the font small on the Playlist and Guide. If you look at the Hydra Tivo interface, your programs stand out with background art, large tile images, navigation seems to be a breeze.

On that Tivo Bolt, besides voice are there any functional differences between the Bolt and the Bolt Vox?


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> I like what I see so far regarding Hydra via Youtube previews although the one thing that seems to mimic the Directv DVR is the shadowed progress bar, I gather you can't change the appearance although I read you can enter a code to have the bar exit immediately after hitting fast forward.
> 
> True people have been calling for an update but a team of monkeys could have designed a more fluid and intuitive GUI. I can live with the Menu screen and in some ways it is an improvement but the Guide, Playlist, & Progress Bar are garbage.
> 
> And you are correct in that what needed to be improved was more functional than visual. Directv could have made fast forward smoother, could have eliminated an annoying live buffer issue, when you pause live tv, watch a recorded program, if you delete the program live tv buffer unpauses, so you have to go back, pause it again and go back to your Playlist to watch a different program.
> 
> But again little makes sense with this update, they make the font big on the progress bar further obscuring the bottom portion of the screen but they make the font small on the Playlist and Guide. If you look at the Hydra Tivo interface, your programs stand out with background art, large tile images, navigation seems to be a breeze.
> 
> On that Tivo Bolt, besides voice are there any functional differences between the Bolt and the Bolt Vox?


No there is no difference and honestly the reviews of hydra have been largely positive. And to add the interface flies on the bolt and is still fast on the old mini. Unlike this new directv interface which makes the genie and the mini both slower


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> No there is no difference and honestly the reviews of hydra have been largely positive. And to add the interface flies on the bolt and is still fast on the old mini. Unlike this new directv interface which makes the genie and the mini both slower


Thanks, I might take Slice's advice, get the Bolt, on sale at Best Buy 1tb for $199 and wait to upgrade as once again the progress bar on Hydra is the same joke it now is on Genie and Hydra does not yet have 30 second skip and I use that all the time watching sports.


----------



## guitarguy316

No update yet on my hs17 or clients


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> Thanks, I might take Slice's advice, get the Bolt, on sale at Best Buy 1tb for $199 and wait to upgrade as once again the progress bar on Hydra is the same joke it now is on Genie and Hydra does not yet have 30 second skip and I use that all the time watching sports.


Hydra does have 30 second skip.. it seems to depend on how you had it enabled on the previous version.. So if you had 30 second scan enabled on Gen 3.. then Hydra has that.. If you enabled 30 second skip on Gen 3 then Hydra uses that.. But there is no way in Hydra yet to toggle it... But Yeh find a non vox bolt on clearance and you can add the vox remote later I actually like the progress bar on Hydra.. The plus on Directv is it doesnt take up half the screen


----------



## lparsons21

GordonGekko said:


> Thanks, I might take Slice's advice, get the Bolt, on sale at Best Buy 1tb for $199 and wait to upgrade as once again the progress bar on Hydra is the same joke it now is on Genie and Hydra does not yet have 30 second skip and I use that all the time watching sports.


The only differences between the Bolt and Bolt Vox are the remote and color of the box. All the Vox boxes are black

I have a Bolt and Roamio and have Hydra on both and like it. Yeah it is very visually different and there are some things missing, but overall it is a great upgrade IMO. A couple things that are missing are no Live Guide and the Grid Guide only sorts by channel number, I don't find either to be show stoppers. A Tivo rep who posts on the Tivo Community Forums has said they are looking at many things that might come back.

Most of the complaints about Hydra were that the upgrade didn't go as smoothly on the Minis as it should have. The lack of Live Guide is a big complaint. Also a couple buttons on the Remote were changed a bit. I see the majority of complaints being of the kind that happen any time a big change is made in a UI. Overall it is being pretty well accepted.


----------



## slice1900

Lack of Live Guide is a show stopper for me - that's one of the best things about Tivo over all over DVRs IMHO! I expect they'll fix that eventually, and probably put in a 30 second toggle because if I had got a Bolt Vox last month instead of a Bolt and found out I couldn't enable 30 second skip it would have gone right back in the box!

I still haven't seen any compelling arguments on Tivo forums about why Hydra is functionally better. Being visually different and mixing menu items around doesn't improve anything, even if they bring back the features important to me. The current interface does everything I need to do easily, so why switch? Especially when they have got it 99% debugged now, I'll let all the suckers who have to have something that looks "new" deal with all the bugs Hydra will inevitably have, and if they ever add anything to the new interface that makes it worth switching then I'll make the jump.


----------



## inkahauts

bearcat250 said:


> I pressed the 0 button and all it does is bring up the top channel banner.


When you are in the playlist, 0 switches between latest and a-z for sort. When you are in the guide, it gives you a couple options the dash button used to. But you have to be in the guide or the playlist.


----------



## inkahauts

GordonGekko said:


> I like what I see so far regarding Hydra via Youtube previews although the one thing that seems to mimic the Directv DVR is the shadowed progress bar, I gather you can't change the appearance although I read you can enter a code to have the bar exit immediately after hitting fast forward.
> 
> True people have been calling for an update but a team of monkeys could have designed a more fluid and intuitive GUI. I can live with the Menu screen and in some ways it is an improvement but the Guide, Playlist, & Progress Bar are garbage.
> 
> And you are correct in that what needed to be improved was more functional than visual. Directv could have made fast forward smoother, could have eliminated an annoying live buffer issue, when you pause live tv, watch a recorded program, if you delete the program live tv buffer unpauses, so you have to go back, pause it again and go back to your Playlist to watch a different program.
> 
> But again little makes sense with this update, they make the font big on the progress bar further obscuring the bottom portion of the screen but they make the font small on the Playlist and Guide. If you look at the Hydra Tivo interface, your programs stand out with background art, large tile images, navigation seems to be a breeze.
> 
> On that Tivo Bolt, besides voice are there any functional differences between the Bolt and the Bolt Vox?


Well, the did a couple things right... guide isn't really different, just ads a line.. playlist is much nice with the filtering options on the side. But they negated all that with the awful fade... it's like they took one step forward and then 12 back just for the freaking fade alone, and then moving to a scheme that requires more contrast than color to read the screen was also bad form. I'm not so sure the size is as much a problem as the lack of contrast for how hard it is for people to read, either way they could make the font one point size larger and do better colors and get rid of the fade and I doubt there would be nearly as many complaints.


----------



## bearcat250

inkahauts said:


> When you are in the playlist, 0 switches between latest and a-z for sort. When you are in the guide, it gives you a couple options the dash button used to. But you have to be in the guide or the playlist.


Got it, thank you.


----------



## raott

One does not have to be mutually exclusive of the other. Directv could have updated their GUI by using design for the customer principals, listening to feedback from those who were telling them the usability issues, and they would have likely gotten it right the first time. It appears that didn't happen, judging by many of the posts at the CE site (and there seems to be a good level of frustration there).



slice1900 said:


> That's what I really don't get about all this - people have been whining for years that Directv needs to update their interface. They do, and everyone whines about that. What was wrong with the old interface that a new interface would solve, other than "it looks boring when everyone else is coming out with a new interface". Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Grafixguy

There are millions of subscribers. 99.9% of them will never visit this site and even less will be CE testers. While I have no doubt DTV will receive complaints as this rolls out, most will not care.

I get that some are unhappy and when it hits me, I might be unhappy, too, but it's just not possible to judge how well something is being received by looking at posts on forums such as this where typically you have a mix of power users and people who just want help.


----------



## inkahauts

Totally disagree. It is absolutely possible on some things. Especially things they tried before and got so many calls they fixed before as well. So what do they do, they go and make it worse everywhere than last time. I am talking about the fade. It’s stupid and it’s everywhere, where as when it failed last time they rolled out a new GUI it was just the playbar. 

There are certain design principles that you don’t need a large population, or even an average one to find out how something is going to be received. 

With that said, there are some things people are complaining about because they just do not like it, and that will take more people using it to see it overall. A good example of that is the number of shows set to record in the series manager list. You now have to have the show highlighted to see how many upcoming recordings are stead of seeing a number next to each name in the list. That just isn’t going to matter imho to the general masses and probably won’t even be noticed by 95% of people. The fade? Everyone, especially sports watchers will rip them for it. As they should.


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> Totally disagree. It is absolutely possible on some things. Especially things they tried before and got so many calls they fixed before as well. So what do they do, they go and make it worse everywhere than last time. I am talking about the fade. It's stupid and it's everywhere, where as when it failed last time they rolled out a new GUI it was just the playbar.
> 
> There are certain design principles that you don't need a large population, or even an average one to find out how something is going to be received.
> 
> With that said, there are some things people are complaining about because they just do not like it, and that will take more people using it to see it overall. A good example of that is the number of shows set to record in the series manager list. You now have to have the show highlighted to see how many upcoming recordings are stead of seeing a number next to each name in the list. That just isn't going to matter imho to the general masses and probably won't even be noticed by 95% of people. The fade? Everyone, especially sports watchers will rip them for it. As they should.


You nailed it, I can live with all of the other mistakes but the fade surrounding the progress bar ruins fast forwarding NBA and NFL games. That is the one thing motivating me to go through the annoyance of a cable installation. The fade also obscures headlines when watching news or business programs. But it appears that currently the fade has been adopted by TIVO with the Hydra update. I am willing though to get the Bolt, avoid the Hydra update and hope Tivo changes it back to the simple line progress bar.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Grafixguy said:


> There are millions of subscribers. 99.9% of them will never visit this site and even less will be CE testers. While I have no doubt DTV will receive complaints as this rolls out, most will not care.
> 
> I get that some are unhappy and when it hits me, I might be unhappy, too, but it's just not possible to judge how well something is being received by looking at posts on forums such as this where typically you have a mix of power users and people who just want help.


According to this forum, you can revert back to the old GUI by forcing an update, anybody else try this?

New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?


----------



## inkahauts

That might delay you having to deal with it, for anywhere from a few months to one more day. But yes, you can go back for the moment.


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> That might delay you having to deal with it, for anywhere from a few months to one more day. But yes, you can go back for the moment.


Yeah according to a response over there it does not mean a permanent roll back so I won't bother.


----------



## P Smith

GordonGekko said:


> Yeah according to a response over there it does not mean a permanent roll back so I won't bother.


to make your STB protected from FW updates, you must do "a vasectomy" of EEPROM inside of DVR, eg change a voltage on \WP pin 
bad thing is DTV sometimes make system changes, so old FW will not work with new features, good thing it's happen on rare occasions (like cease MPG) and taking "new" FW after it will be "polished" in an year is less stressful for many customers, than taking it early and be a guinea pig


----------



## kram

There are so many nonsensical and inconvenient design flaws. It’s almost like they had a list of features they needed to include, and just plopped them into the GUI willy-nilly. One great example is “Manage Recordings”. Where previously it was in your face, finding it now is a chore. Its placement at the bottom of the list of options, some of which are ludicrous and most likely will never be used, is a major usability issue. The more I use the GUI, the less I can tolerate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chardo

This is terrible, especially the fade. Don't block my screen. It's that simple. Does FIOS or Optimum have the same problem? This might be the dealbreaker pushing me out after 16 years.


----------



## itzme

I have to wonder if everyone's complaints might be more likely to lead to changes if they were posted over on the At&T tech forum? I dunno.


----------



## raott

There is already a lengthy thread over there.



itzme said:


> I have to wonder if everyone's complaints might be more likely to lead to changes if they were posted over on the At&T tech forum? I dunno.


----------



## n3ntj

Will this new GUI be propagated down to the HR24 series IRDs? Still on the old GUI here and I am on a regular release, not CE at this time.


----------



## slice1900

n3ntj said:


> Will this new GUI be propagated down to the HR24 series IRDs? Still on the old GUI here and I am on a regular release, not CE at this time.


No, Directv considers the HR2x to be end of life or nearly so. It won't be receiving any sort of major changes going forward, just the occasional tweak (for better or worse)


----------



## inkahauts

kram said:


> There are so many nonsensical and inconvenient design flaws. It's almost like they had a list of features they needed to include, and just plopped them into the GUI willy-nilly. One great example is "Manage Recordings". Where previously it was in your face, finding it now is a chore. Its placement at the bottom of the list of options, some of which are ludicrous and most likely will never be used, is a major usability issue. The more I use the GUI, the less I can tolerate it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Actually manage recordings is where it should be now imho. And the other filter options I get some great use out of. This is one of the few things they did right!

It's also faster to access.


----------



## TimCoh

inkahauts said:


> Actually manage recordings is where it should be now imho. And the other filter options I get some great use out of. This is one of the few things they did right!
> 
> It's also faster to access.


How about the Day and Date . I also use manage recordings. IMHO they are looking to get rid of customers.


----------



## inkahauts

TimCoh said:


> How about the Day and Date . I also use manage recordings. IMHO they are looking to get rid of customers.


Day and date of what? When it first aired or was recorded? They are both in the full info screens for each episode. As I pointed out in the first look at iamanedgecutter site, they are clearing moving towards focusing on what you have recorded, not when it was recorded. I am sure the theory is, why do you care when it was recorded if you have the season and episode info to tell you where it belongs in relation to the other episodes. And if it does not have season and episode info then it does show record date on the main playlist screen.

Honestly, after having this GUI for a while, that doesn't bother me at all. In fact I'm fine with the cleaner look without the date of when it's recorded, because that really didn't matter anyway when the season and episode info is there.

For anyone who uses any streaming device, this is kind of how they all do it to in my experience. Netflix doesn't say when an episode was first aired either on a main screen, they are focused on showing you stuff in the the season and episode order. This seems to be the direction they want to head as well at DIRECTV.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TimCoh said:


> How about the Day and Date . I also use manage recordings. IMHO they are looking to get rid of customers.


Another pop up annoyance, if you don't have internet connected to HR54, every single time you tune to HBO or the other movie channels you will get a graphic that reads, "connect to the internet in order to watch this program from the beginning".


----------



## ejbvt

GordonGekko said:


> Another pop up annoyance, if you don't have internet connected to HR54, every single time you tune to HBO or the other movie channels you will get a graphic that reads, "connect to the internet in order to watch this program from the beginning".


And if you connect, the pop up doesn't go away... it just changes from that to something close to "press << to watch this program from the beginning. Record and >> may not be available during playback."

This is not related to the new guide, it's been this way for years! And on a lot more than the movie channels....


----------



## GekkoDBS

ejbvt said:


> And if you connect, the pop up doesn't go away... it just changes from that to something close to "press << to watch this program from the beginning. Record and >> may not be available during playback."
> 
> This is not related to the new guide, it's been this way for years! And on a lot more than the movie channels....


OK I have been using component cables so I did not know this was in effect before the update, once I switched to hdmi it started appearing.


----------



## James Long

inkahauts said:


> I am sure the theory is, why do you care when it was recorded if you have the season and episode info to tell you where it belongs in relation to the other episodes. And if it does not have season and episode info then it does show record date on the main playlist screen.
> 
> Honestly, after having this GUI for a while, that doesn't bother me at all. In fact I'm fine with the cleaner look without the date of when it's recorded, because that really didn't matter anyway when the season and episode info is there.


I do not like losing information. Occasionally I will see an old episode in the guide and set it to record ... then sort by recorded date to find it. I do not want to try to find it by season/episode. There are also programs where season/episode are not present. EPG is not perfect. sometimes it is just curiosity. Some program will appear and I will wonder when it recorded. Or seeing when the last episode recorded for a series that doesn't air every week.

Not a deal breaker but I would like to keep that information easily available.


----------



## ejbvt

GordonGekko said:


> OK I have been using component cables so I did not know this was in effect before the update, once I switched to hdmi it started appearing.


The huge swath of fade behind the message annoys me more than the message... why is the fade there?!?!


----------



## P Smith

ejbvt said:


> The huge swath of fade behind the message annoys me more than the message... why is the fade there?!?!


to answer you, we need to discover a name of DTV GUI designer,, then ask him...

I'm afraid DTV will not give up his name


----------



## inkahauts

James Long said:


> I do not like losing information. Occasionally I will see an old episode in the guide and set it to record ... then sort by recorded date to find it. I do not want to try to find it by season/episode. There are also programs where season/episode are not present. EPG is not perfect. sometimes it is just curiosity. Some program will appear and I will wonder when it recorded. Or seeing when the last episode recorded for a series that doesn't air every week.
> 
> Not a deal breaker but I would like to keep that information easily available.


You can still sort it that way...

And dtv has been sorting episodes inside the playlist strictly by season and episode order for years now on genies. This is not new. Only having to go one screen further inside is new to find the original air date and record date. But has no impact on how it's sorted in the playlist.

They did screw up the Auto record folders though. They now always show the oldest recordings at the top of the folder. Very weird since this is the only place that's ever been done.


----------



## inkahauts

ejbvt said:


> The huge swath of fade behind the message annoys me more than the message... why is the fade there?!?!


Cause someone wants to get yelled at by every DIRECTV customer. I can't get past the fact they got yelled at on the original Hi Definition GUI about a fade and fixed it then went and did it all over again everywhere this time on this GUI.


----------



## tonyc

I find it funny they still have a feature to opt in or out of genie recommends when it no longer exists.


----------



## Rockywwf

Is it possible that my C61K clients were updated to the new software but the HS17 failed to update? All TVs froze then had the new GUI showing and it was flashing saying “Connecting” but my HS17 both lights on the front were flashing red. Had to pull the plug for it to reset. TV came back but menus look the same as old. It was almost like the update didn’t take. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafixguy

My clients got new firmware today, too. The only evidence of the new GUI was the connecting screen.

I suspect that the clients have to be updated before the server, but that's just a guess. Time will tell.


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> Cause someone wants to get yelled at by every DIRECTV customer. I can't get past the fact they got yelled at on the original Hi Definition GUI about a fade and fixed it then went and did it all over again everywhere this time on this GUI.


Another website advised people to email AT&T office of the vice president so I did, followed up by a phone call, the Manager was very courteous and thanked me for bringing my concerns to their attention but ultimately she had no idea if any changes would occur and hoped that I would stay with Directv.

Perhaps it is all about Directv Now and AT&T does not even care if more people leave the satellite services.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Chardo said:


> This is terrible, especially the fade. Don't block my screen. It's that simple. Does FIOS or Optimum have the same problem? This might be the dealbreaker pushing me out after 16 years.


The Verizon FIOS guide is beyond horrible. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## raott

Based on what I read in the 23 plus page thread (of mostly complaints) at the CE site, they do not care. The arrogance and "too bad" attitude that came across in that thread was nothing short of astounding.



inkahauts said:


> Cause someone wants to get yelled at by every DIRECTV customer. I can't get past the fact they got yelled at on the original Hi Definition GUI about a fade and fixed it then went and did it all over again everywhere this time on this GUI.


----------



## Rockywwf

Grafixguy said:


> My clients got new firmware today, too. The only evidence of the new GUI was the connecting screen.
> 
> I suspect that the clients have to be updated before the server, but that's just a guess. Time will tell.


Exactly what I noticed.


----------



## Chardo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The Verizon FIOS guide is beyond horrible. Don't get your hopes up.


But do they have a fade blocking the screen? Exactly what makes their guide horrible compared to DirecTV?


----------



## sigma1914

Did they stop the rollout? Still nothing in Texas.....


----------



## PhilS

sigma1914 said:


> Did they stop the rollout? Still nothing in Texas.....


I noticed an announcement on the AT&T Forums yesterday. I copied the links, but today it looks like they have been pulled.

https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-DVR-Receivers/DIRECTV-Set-Top-Box-Menu-Redesign/td-p/5314104

https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-DVR-Receivers/DIRECTV-Redefined-Menu-Playlist-amp-Guide-Hub-Things-to-Know/td-p/5314048

EDIT: Links are back up!


----------



## MysteryMan

sigma1914 said:


> Did they stop the rollout? Still nothing in Texas.....


Patience, it's a slow rollout.


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> Patience, it's a slow rollout.


I notified a friend and a niece that both have HR44s. The friend is in Texas City, TX and the niece is in Savannah, GA. Neither of the have gotten it.


----------



## litzdog911

Rockywwf said:


> Is it possible that my C61K clients were updated to the new software but the HS17 failed to update? All TVs froze then had the new GUI showing and it was flashing saying "Connecting" but my HS17 both lights on the front were flashing red. Had to pull the plug for it to reset. TV came back but menus look the same as old. It was almost like the update didn't take. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no GUI on the HS17 because it doesn't connect to a TV. Only the Genie Clients are connected to TVs.


----------



## Stevies3

litzdog911 said:


> There is no GUI on the HS17 because it doesn't connect to a TV. Only the Genie Clients are connected to TVs.


If this is true how do RVU's get updated?


----------



## slice1900

litzdog911 said:


> There is no GUI on the HS17 because it doesn't connect to a TV. Only the Genie Clients are connected to TVs.


That's not true. The RVU protocol is designed around a concept of a remote user interface (RUI) in which the RVU server tells the client what user interface elements it wants. The actual rendering happens on the client, but all it knows how to do is follow instructions from the server - draw a box of this size here, place this text in this font there.

Think of it like the RVU server is the web server, and the client is the web browser. The server provides the HTML commands that tell it what user interface elements belong where, what text to put where, and so forth. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if the interface isn't actually based on a cut down version of HTML...


----------



## guitarguy316

I got a new firmware for my c61k, but only evidence of new gui is deep in the settings menu. Everything else is the old style. My hs17 server hasn’t updated since 8/25.

C61k = 0xfb7


----------



## ejbvt

Chardo said:


> But do they have a fade blocking the screen? Exactly what makes their guide horrible compared to DirecTV?


It's hard to explain. Busy is an understatement. The best comparison is the way the Directv playlist now is a floating box - that's the way the Fios guide is. It's very hard to read and a pain to navigate. The fade, while unacceptable and horrible, is way better than Fios! My brother has it and I have played with it while there.


----------



## TimCoh

inkahauts said:


> Day and date of what? When it first aired or was recorded? They are both in the full info screens for each episode. As I pointed out in the first look at iamanedgecutter site, they are clearing moving towards focusing on what you have recorded, not when it was recorded. I am sure the theory is, why do you care when it was recorded if you have the season and episode info to tell you where it belongs in relation to the other episodes. And if it does not have season and episode info then it does show record date on the main playlist screen.
> 
> Honestly, after having this GUI for a while, that doesn't bother me at all. In fact I'm fine with the cleaner look without the date of when it's recorded, because that really didn't matter anyway when the season and episode info is there.
> 
> For anyone who uses any streaming device, this is kind of how they all do it to in my experience. Netflix doesn't say when an episode was first aired either on a main screen, they are focused on showing you stuff in the the season and episode order. This seems to be the direction they want to head as well at DIRECTV.


Info now on left top only shows time. Used to show time, day and date. There is plenty of room for it. I have been with DTV 4 years. I came from Dish history might repeat itself. I am retired from NY Telephone. Was all AT&T when I started. Retired it was Verizon.
IMHO telephone Co, looks for a way to screw up TV service.


----------



## P Smith

guitarguy316 said:


> I got a new firmware for my c61k, but only evidence of new gui is deep in the settings menu. Everything else is the old style. My hs17 server hasn't updated since 8/25.
> 
> C61k = 0xfb7


it's c61W FW version !
a source is DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## P Smith

Stevies3 said:


> If this is true how do RVU's get updated?


by your TV mfg


----------



## litzdog911

slice1900 said:


> That's not true. The RVU protocol is designed around a concept of a remote user interface (RUI) in which the RVU server tells the client what user interface elements it wants. The actual rendering happens on the client, but all it knows how to do is follow instructions from the server - draw a box of this size here, place this text in this font there.
> 
> Think of it like the RVU server is the web server, and the client is the web browser. The server provides the HTML commands that tell it what user interface elements belong where, what text to put where, and so forth. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if the interface isn't actually based on a cut down version of HTML...


Yeah, I get that. I wasn't very clear in my response. Of course the HS17 holds the code that generates the GUI. But because it has no TV connections, you can only see it via connected Clients.


----------



## guitarguy316

P Smith said:


> it's c61W FW version !
> a source is DirecTV Firmware Watcher


Weird why did that roll to my 4k boxes then? Is it an interim update before new gui version?


----------



## P Smith

guitarguy316 said:


> Weird why did that roll to my 4k boxes then? Is it an interim update before new gui version?


reported in other thread, the two versions spooling different time, perhaps that version with "F" is interim kind


----------



## PhilS

ATT forum links with GUI announcement working again. See post #147. They just moved them to a different area of the forum.


----------



## dod1450

Had a technician out yesterday to try to resolved the freezing problem. He did a force download and for some unknown reason it did not upgrade to the software that has the new menu. It down loaded version 0D80. I will see when I do see the new software.


----------



## MysteryMan

dod1450 said:


> Had a technician out yesterday to try to resolved the freezing problem. He did a force download and for some unknown reason it did not upgrade to the software that has the new menu. It down loaded version 0D80. I will see when I do see the new software.


One can only download software that's "currently" in the stream. New NR software is normally only available in the wee hours until it stays active. At the time the tech did a forced download 0x0d80 was in the stream. The new UI software is a slow roll out and will take time before everyone is upgraded.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn

I'm trying to look at this thing with an open mind; with that said and all things considered, I can't find anything to significantly dislike.


----------



## Rockywwf

litzdog911 said:


> There is no GUI on the HS17 because it doesn't connect to a TV. Only the Genie Clients are connected to TVs.


Then why am I only seeing the new GUI when the server is rebooting and it says "Connecting"? When the server reboots I then see the old GUI. Maybe this is on the boot chip already on the clients.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockywwf

guitarguy316 said:


> I got a new firmware for my c61k, but only evidence of new gui is deep in the settings menu. Everything else is the old style. My hs17 server hasn't updated since 8/25.
> 
> C61k = 0xfb7


Same here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willh

Rockywwf said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here too, i have a C51-700 Genie Mini in my room at home and i got the 0xfb7 update.

here's what all has changed so far as this update rolled up parts of the new GUI: 
New start screen for when you turn the Genie Mini on.

Format options have changed from the old GUI to new one.

follow setting menu pages have changed to the new GUI:
Display: Video settings, TV Ratio, TV resolution, Captioning
Audio: Dolby Digital
Remote Control: all of this section of setting menus have changed
Power Savings

the rest of the the GUI retains the old GUI look for now, i'm sure next few updates could get the rest of the GUI on the Genie Mini updated to the new look.


----------



## Dave_S

Dave_S said:


> I really hate the new gui. The layout is not very intuitive to me and above all else it is slow. I have been with DTV for almost 20 years and I am ready to leave over this. Not sure I have any other choice.


Cancelled my sub yesterday. I am so frustrated by the new gui, how unresponsive it is and the terrible layout. Oh well I am saving a lot of money not having to pay DTV any longer.


----------



## icr2002

FIX THIS ATT... put the logo channel number and that info back on the left side of the infobar. Hate it on the right!


----------



## Willh

Dave_S said:


> Cancelled my sub yesterday. I am so frustrated by the new gui, how unresponsive it is and the terrible layout. Oh well I am saving a lot of money not having to pay DTV any longer.


the GUI is new and is still in the "working out the bugs" phase, are you sure you are leaving DirecTV cause of it or is the GUI the "straw that broke the camel's back" and it was one of the many reasons who you didn't want DirecTV anymore.

cause leaving over a GUI that is so new, the bugs haven't been fixed yet seem like a weird reason to drop a TV provider.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Willh said:


> the GUI is new and is still in the "working out the bugs" phase, are you sure you are leaving DirecTV cause of it or is the GUI the "straw that broke the camel's back" and it was one of the many reasons who you didn't want DirecTV anymore.
> 
> cause leaving over a GUI that is so new, the bugs haven't been fixed yet seem like a weird reason to drop a TV provider.


The shaded progress bar must be fixed or fast forwarding through sports will be degraded. I will give them time because I really don't like cable and I am not fully certain TIVO won't force everyone to the Hydra update which has implemented that same shaded progress bar but I'm not confident Directv will fix the major mistakes they made with this GUI.

The info box that enlarges when scrolling through the Playlist or through custom keyword searches, it makes it difficult to read the choices above and below the large info box.

The inane software choices continue to pile up.


----------



## slice1900

Willh said:


> the GUI is new and is still in the "working out the bugs" phase, are you sure you are leaving DirecTV cause of it or is the GUI the "straw that broke the camel's back" and it was one of the many reasons who you didn't want DirecTV anymore.
> 
> cause leaving over a GUI that is so new, the bugs haven't been fixed yet seem like a weird reason to drop a TV provider.


If they don't want customers to leave over it, maybe they should wait to release it until those bugs are fixed.

It sure looks like a manager somewhere was told "the new GUI has to be released by this date", probably because they have some advertising campaign planned soon. From the sound of things, it should still be getting picked apart by the CE crowd, not ordinary customers who just have everything change on them - and not for the better - without any warning and even worse some of them get recordings deleted too!

I mean, I'd be pissed as hell if my phone updated itself to a new version of the OS without my consent, which changed the interface, made it slower, took away functionality I'd become accustomed to, deleted some photos I'd recently taken and left me no option to go back!


----------



## GekkoDBS

slice1900 said:


> If they don't want customers to leave over it, maybe they should wait to release it until those bugs are fixed.
> 
> It sure looks like a manager somewhere was told "the new GUI has to be released by this date", probably because they have some advertising campaign planned soon. From the sound of things, it should still be getting picked apart by the CE crowd, not ordinary customers who just have everything change on them - and not for the better - without any warning and even worse some of them get recordings deleted too!
> 
> I mean, I'd be pissed as hell if my phone updated itself to a new version of the OS without my consent, which changed the interface, made it slower, took away functionality I'd become accustomed to, deleted some photos I'd recently taken and left me no option to go back!


Exactly and I don't know if anyone else is noticing this but there are times when you jump into a recorded program, you hit fast forward and nothing happens, at times there is a delay on the responsiveness of the remote.


----------



## ejbvt

slice1900 said:


> If they don't want customers to leave over it, maybe they should wait to release it until those bugs are fixed.
> 
> It sure looks like a manager somewhere was told "the new GUI has to be released by this date", probably because they have some advertising campaign planned soon. From the sound of things, it should still be getting picked apart by the CE crowd, not ordinary customers who just have everything change on them - and not for the better - without any warning and even worse some of them get recordings deleted too!
> 
> I mean, I'd be pissed as hell if my phone updated itself to a new version of the OS without my consent, which changed the interface, made it slower, took away functionality I'd become accustomed to, deleted some photos I'd recently taken and left me no option to go back!


The CE crowd does pick it apart but nothing is done about it. The fade, the all channels recording, everything that everyone is complaining about has been picked apart and reported since August in the CE group. They don't care. Directv doesn't care. AT&T doesn't care. No one cares.


----------



## MysteryMan

ejbvt said:


> The CE crowd does pick it apart but nothing is done about it. The fade, the all channels recording, everything that everyone is complaining about has been picked apart and reported since August in the CE group. They don't care. Directv doesn't care. AT&T doesn't care. No one cares.


AT&T/DIRECTV does care. They just move like molasses going up hill in July when it comes to addressing issues. Remember, it took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700.


----------



## compnurd

MysteryMan said:


> AT&T/DIRECTV does care. They just move like molasses going up hill in July when it comes to addressing issues. Remember, it took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700.


So we should just accept it then?


----------



## MysteryMan

compnurd said:


> So we should just accept it then?


Just stating the facts. It's up to the customer to accept it or move on to another TV service provider.


----------



## compnurd

MysteryMan said:


> Just stating the facts. It's up to the customer to accept it or move on to another TV service provider.


Then i wouldnt say ATT/Directv does care. Otherwise on all issues they would have resolved faster


----------



## MysteryMan

compnurd said:


> Then i wouldnt say ATT/Directv does care. Otherwise on all issues they would have resolved faster


Let's just say the level of care isn't on par as it was before AT&T purchased DIRECTV.


----------



## ejbvt

MysteryMan said:


> AT&T/DIRECTV does care. They just move like molasses going up hill in July when it comes to addressing issues. Remember, it took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700.


If they cared, they would have left the interface that worked alone...
If they cared, they would fix the audio/video drops that plague some of us...
Directv might have cared. AT&T doesn't.


----------



## compnurd

ejbvt said:


> If they cared, they would have left the interface that worked alone...
> If they cared, they would fix the audio/video drops that plague some of us...
> Directv might have cared. AT&T doesn't.


The interface needed a refresh so I am ok with that. Overall I like it but the speed sucks


----------



## Grafixguy

Woke up to the new interface this morning. Haven't had a whole lot time to look but my initial reaction is that I don't get all the complaining but I shall reserve final judgement until I've had a chance to really dive into it.


----------



## sigma1914

Still nothing here... I really want to see it and use it.


----------



## ejbvt

Grafixguy said:


> Woke up to the new interface this morning. Haven't had a whole lot time to look but my initial reaction is that I don't get all the complaining but I shall reserve final judgement until I've had a chance to really dive into it.


Give it a couple days. It'll drive you nuts soon enough...


----------



## MysteryMan

sigma1914 said:


> Still nothing here... I really want to see it and use it.


Patience Grasshopper, and remember, "having is not so pleasing a thing after all as wanting".


----------



## dtv757

just recieved the new GUI this morning in Hampton Roads VA , 
i have Genie 2 server with 3 4k genie minis


----------



## P Smith

dtv757 said:


> just recieved the new GUI this morning in Hampton Roads VA ,
> i have Genie 2 server with 3 4k genie minis


would you like to share your experience ?

[the fact of getting new GUI is not relevant anymore]


----------



## Grafixguy

ejbvt said:


> Give it a couple days. It'll drive you nuts soon enough...


And what is it that will drive me nuts? There's a few things that have moved around and it will take some getting used to but I'm not seeing any of the performance issues some people are reporting.


----------



## nn8l

I received the new GUI this morning, and of course have some likes and dislikes, most of which I'm sure time will cure. One dislike is the Play List defaulting to last recorded. I know I can press 0 to change to alphabetical, but is there a way to set alphabetical to default?


----------



## ejbvt

nn8l said:


> I received the new GUI this morning, and of course have some likes and dislikes, most of which I'm sure time will cure. One dislike is the Play List defaulting to last recorded. I know I can press 0 to change to alphabetical, but is there a way to set alphabetical to default?


No, the default cannot be changed.


----------



## ejbvt

Grafixguy said:


> And what is it that will drive me nuts? There's a few things that have moved around and it will take some getting used to but I'm not seeing any of the performance issues some people are reporting.


What version do you have? Hopefully you have FF1. That one is the best. Other versions have been intermittently very slow for some and downright always laggy for others and buggy (no on-demand, things like that). Personally, the fade in the guide drives me insane. I have had the new interface since August and it bothers me more now than it did then. The "all channels" recording gets old after a few weeks when you get new series recordings set up. When you have the sports search or on demand listings up, it only shows you 4 at a time instead of 8. Back in the guide, you will realize that, although the size is the same, the contrast is poor and you can't read it from as far away. The black background that comes up whenever something comes up at the bottom of the screen, like the GIGANTIC progress bar, the "press <<" messages, or one-channel guide, becomes more annoying over time.

But there's pretty logos in the guide now...


----------



## Grafixguy

It is FF1. And yeah...pretty logos.


----------



## dtv757

P Smith said:


> would you like to share your experience ?
> 
> [the fact of getting new GUI is not relevant anymore]


so far its ok, very similar to the old D* gui just small changes.

would love to see voice commands/remotes being integrated 2 compete with Comcast X1 /Cox Contour / Altice 1box software

i would also like to see "profiles" like on Netflix, with a house with multiple users this would help to separate who is watching what or who recorded what etc.

the "info" program description takes up less space on the screen/ and you can access ondemand easier. when you press info (on select channels) "more (network) shows" takes you to ondemand for that network.

also LOVE the channel logos in the guide this adds a nice touch from using fios for a few years.

but beyond that works ok/ also "search" is on every screen now by pressing -


----------



## RickL

Had it for about a week now. I dislike it even more.
In addition to the other complaints, I find when I fast forward or 30 second skip, every now and then it stalls for a couple of seconds before it advances. Even after rebooting a couple of times.
I have an old HR20-700 hooked up to the same TV for over the air locals.
I am starting to use this more and more. The old gui is very easy to read and the 30 second skip doesn't put up an annoying information bar on the bottom. Great for sports!
Too bad it is more slow than the new gui. But the new gui is slower than the previous version.
I am a DirecTV subscriber from the first day they went live and this is this the first time I am disappointed with the interface.


----------



## ejbvt

I was wrong earlier... it shows 5 teams or shows not 4, but everything else still stands.


----------



## GekkoDBS

ejbvt said:


> What version do you have? Hopefully you have FF1. That one is the best. Other versions have been intermittently very slow for some and downright always laggy for others and buggy (no on-demand, things like that). Personally, the fade in the guide drives me insane. I have had the new interface since August and it bothers me more now than it did then. The "all channels" recording gets old after a few weeks when you get new series recordings set up. When you have the sports search or on demand listings up, it only shows you 4 at a time instead of 8. Back in the guide, you will realize that, although the size is the same, the contrast is poor and you can't read it from as far away. The black background that comes up whenever something comes up at the bottom of the screen, like the GIGANTIC progress bar, the "press <<" messages, or one-channel guide, becomes more annoying over time.
> 
> But there's pretty logos in the guide now...


You mean 0FF1 does not get rid of the shade? It is downloading right now, I was hoping this was the massive correction, I guess not.


----------



## ejbvt

GordonGekko said:


> You mean 0FF1 does not get rid of the shade? It is downloading right now, I was hoping this was the massive correction, I guess not.


The only massive correction as far as I am concerned for FF1 is that it is stable and not as slow and laggy. By stable, I mean the sports/movie/TV shows searches work, on-demand works, you can press << to watch from the beginning, things like that. The actual design hasn't changed since August despite weekly reports of its hideousness.


----------



## johnnytex

Is this rolling out to HR54/CK61K or just Genie 2?


----------



## jimmie57

johnnytex said:


> Is this rolling out to HR54/CK61K or just Genie 2?


Anything above the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts

It is rolling out very slowly but if I had to guess, they decided to send it to almost all genie 2s because there likely isn’t a lot of them out there yet.


----------



## CraigerM

I tried searching through this thread but how is the speed of the new GUI on the HR-44? Thanks.


----------



## ejbvt

CraigerM said:


> I tried searching through this thread but how is the speed of the new GUI on the HR-44? Thanks.


It varies. With the current version (FF1), I find it as fast as the old guide on a HR44. There have been a couple CE versions that were laggy for me though.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Wow! This sounds exciting...


----------



## CraigerM

JerryMeeker said:


> Wow! This sounds exciting...
> 
> View attachment 29074


They don't say on that ad what boxes its for. I wonder if people will think all the boxes get it?


----------



## Grafixguy

A couple days in and nothing has changed as far as I'm concerned. I actually like the new look and the speed is the same as the old interface.

I did try to re-enable 30SKIP and found it to be much faster than before but there is zero visual feedback. No progress bar at all and if you the forward button multiple time, the screen will appear to freeze for a few seconds and then go to the spot in the recording to pick up. I find this disturbing visually so I went back to 30SLIP.

That said, the 30SKIP issue seems to be more of an HS17 issue than a new interface issue since I noticed when I got the unit in August. If anything it's actually faster but I can't get past that lack of feedback.


----------



## DR2420

I got this early this morning and... When I turn the TV off and go to turn it back on, it literally takes 30-40 seconds for the picture to come on. I'm not sure what this is about..


----------



## inkahauts

Grafixguy said:


> A couple days in and nothing has changed as far as I'm concerned. I actually like the new look and the speed is the same as the old interface.
> 
> I did try to re-enable 30SKIP and found it to be much faster than before but there is zero visual feedback. No progress bar at all and if you the forward button multiple time, the screen will appear to freeze for a few seconds and then go to the spot in the recording to pick up. I find this disturbing visually so I went back to 30SLIP.
> 
> That said, the 30SKIP issue seems to be more of an HS17 issue than a new interface issue since I noticed when I got the unit in August. If anything it's actually faster but I can't get past that lack of feedback.


Clients don't show progress bar on skip. That's been true for years.

Many prefer this as it's better for sports. I think if you left it for a full month you'd get used to it.


----------



## MysteryMan

CraigerM said:


> They don't say on that ad what boxes its for. I wonder if people will think all the boxes get it?


What JerryMeeker posted isn't the entire ad. More information is posted below what's in his post. Some of that information states "Genie HDDVR (model HR44 or later) required".


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

FWIW - I have a Genie 2 and it hasn't been pushed.

That said, what the heck is the "fade" that is oft discussed here?


----------



## guitarguy316

Genie 2 as in hs17? I haven’t gotten it yet.


----------



## ejbvt

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW - I have a Genie 2 and it hasn't been pushed.
> 
> That said, what the heck is the "fade" that is oft discussed here?


At the bottom of the playlist, guide, and anything that comes from the bottom of the screen (progress bar, one channel guide) it just fades off. In the case of the progress bar and that kind of thing, there is a black background that comes up that, although transparent and fading out, covers a good 40% of the screen. Both fades are unnecessary and have personally become more annoying over time.


----------



## P Smith

CraigerM said:


> They don't say on that ad *what boxes its for*. I wonder if people will think all the boxes get it?


I would watch www.redh.com/dtv list of current FW to get the answer ...


----------



## cyfman

I'm in the Dallas area and was wondering if anyone else had gotten the new GUI ? So far haven't received it here.


----------



## dconfer

On the old gui you could hit the yellow button to jump ahead a couple of days on the guide. How or can I do this now? Cant seem to find out how to do it. I also hate the fade out on the bottom takes up way to much screen.


----------



## Grafixguy

inkahauts said:


> Clients don't show progress bar on skip. That's been true for years.
> 
> Many prefer this as it's better for sports. I think if you left it for a full month you'd get used to it.


I don't mind the lack of the progress bar as much as the sudden jump back to the recording. I'd like to see the jump for each 30 seconds. There's no way to know, if I've gone too far, how far back to go. With 30SLIP at least you get that feedback so I've gone back to it for now.

It's really my only complaint and it's a minor one at that.


----------



## dtv757

dconfer said:


> On the old gui you could hit the yellow button to jump ahead a couple of days on the guide. How or can I do this now? Cant seem to find out how to do it. I also hate the fade out on the bottom takes up way to much screen.


Press 0 for filters to jump by date / time


----------



## sigma1914

cyfman said:


> I'm in the Dallas area and was wondering if anyone else had gotten the new GUI ? So far haven't received it here.


DFW here (Allen) and nope


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Clients don't show progress bar on skip. That's been true for years.
> 
> Many prefer this as it's better for sports. I think if you left it for a full month you'd get used to it.


I'm used to it, but I don't like it. The one thing that I miss about it is that when the progress bar would come up for skip, I could see how much time is left. Now, it's an extra button click.


----------



## smo815

Since the update to the new guide my hr44 does not see playlists from other receivers (hr24s or hr21) but in settings the whole home shows they are connected with sharing on. The playlist settings are also set to show all locations. Anyone else have this issue and resolve it?


----------



## compnurd

smo815 said:


> Since the update to the new guide my hr44 does not see playlists from other receivers (hr24s or hr21) but in settings the whole home shows they are connected with sharing on. The playlist settings are also set to show all locations. Anyone else have this issue and resolve it?


Try rebooting your 24 and 21


----------



## smo815

I already rebooted everything and nothing changed unfortunately


----------



## Laxguy

To jump 12 hours in the Guide, press FF.


----------



## Mauiguy

Willh said:


> the GUI is new and is still in the "working out the bugs" phase, are you sure you are leaving DirecTV cause of it or is the GUI the "straw that broke the camel's back" and it was one of the many reasons who you didn't want DirecTV anymore.
> 
> cause leaving over a GUI that is so new, the bugs haven't been fixed yet seem like a weird reason to drop a TV provider.


 Maybe the OP does not like being a beta tester?


----------



## Phil T

Yesterday, after 14 years, I canceled my DirecTV account. The AT&T takeover has dragged DirecTV downhill and it is obvious they don't care. AT&T's future is streaming, not satellite TV. I was dealing with the AT&T Office of the President and was told by a manager, after 6 minutes on the phone, "I have other things to do" and he ended the call. I have done CE testing for them on this forum and the other for over 10 years. When I canceled, via e-mail, all I got was "your request has been processed". Not even a thank you for being a customer. I have cut all ties with AT&T. I canceled cell phones with them in September.

I am back with a TIVO Bolt VOX and Comcast/Xfinity. I have been running the TIVO and Comcast/Xfinity since November 1'st. The speed of the Bolt is so much better then the HS-17. The guide (Hydra) is clear and easy to navigate.

I am not a fan of cable either. I last had cable in 1997, but was able to bundle with my internet and save some $$ and a lot of frustration over DirecTV. Picture quality is surprisingly good, commercial skip is great.

Both DishNetwork and DirecTV gave cable a run for their money for many years. The satellite technology and customer service was better. Sadly, not any more.

Maybe it is because I am getting older and want things simple. A Genie, clients, RB LNB, switches, Wireless Video Bridges, and a Slingbox is not a simple way to watch TV.

I am down to one TIVO Bolt VOX, One Roku, and One Apple TV. Two other TV's are OTA only. So far, all is well and I am glad I made the switch.


----------



## carl6

Hope your new service is more satisfying to you Phil. Best regards.


----------



## GekkoDBS

ejbvt said:


> At the bottom of the playlist, guide, and anything that comes from the bottom of the screen (progress bar, one channel guide) it just fades off. In the case of the progress bar and that kind of thing, there is a black background that comes up that, although transparent and fading out, covers a good 40% of the screen. Both fades are unnecessary and have personally become more annoying over time.


The crazy thing is that Beta testers got an early look at Directv Now's DVR interface and look, no black shade/fade, please Directv, just bring the Now progress bar to the Genie:

Your First Look at DIRECTV NOW's New App & DVR Running on The Apple TV - Cord Cutters News


----------



## 1953

The new GUI update is still not in North Texas


----------



## MysteryMan

1953 said:


> The new GUI update is still not in North Texas


Patience, it's a slow roll out.


----------



## ejbvt

GordonGekko said:


> The crazy thing is that Beta testers got an early look at Directv Now's DVR interface and look, no black shade/fade, please Directv, just bring the Now progress bar to the Genie:
> 
> Your First Look at DIRECTV NOW's New App & DVR Running on The Apple TV - Cord Cutters News


Yes, they got rid of the stupid fade last week. It's a wonderful update. Only in the guide and playlist though. The DTV NOW progress bar is 100 times better than the new interface's.


----------



## SledgeHammer

slice1900 said:


> If they don't want customers to leave over it, maybe they should wait to release it until those bugs are fixed.
> 
> It sure looks like a manager somewhere was told "the new GUI has to be released by this date", probably because they have some advertising campaign planned soon. From the sound of things, it should still be getting picked apart by the CE crowd, not ordinary customers who just have everything change on them - and not for the better - without any warning and even worse some of them get recordings deleted too!
> 
> I mean, I'd be pissed as hell if my phone updated itself to a new version of the OS without my consent, which changed the interface, made it slower, took away functionality I'd become accustomed to, deleted some photos I'd recently taken and left me no option to go back!


This does happen. I have a HR24 and I hope I don't get the new GUI at all. Sounds like a train wreck and more removed functonality. Like who does that except DirecTV? Remove functionality? Remember the good old days when you were able to FF while in the guide & menus? They took that away for no reason. Also took away music sharing on the newer boxes even though the HR24 still has it. Now I'm reading they took away the color button functionality and you have to press a bunch of buttons to do the same stuff? Very odd. No wonder they are losing customers.


----------



## GekkoDBS

SledgeHammer said:


> This does happen. I have a HR24 and I hope I don't get the new GUI at all. Sounds like a train wreck and more removed functonality. Like who does that except DirecTV? Remove functionality? Remember the good old days when you were able to FF while in the guide & menus? They took that away for no reason. Also took away music sharing on the newer boxes even though the HR24 still has it. Now I'm reading they took away the color button functionality and you have to press a bunch of buttons to do the same stuff? Very odd. No wonder they are losing customers.


Don't want to derail the topic but the move to Genie from Directv Tivo was great, better than expected, a few minor details that were not as good, one being that when you have live tv paused and you watch recorded program, delete and stay within playlist, live tv automatically unpauses, so if you want to watch another recorded program and maintain live tv place you have to exit our of playlist, pause then go back in, never understood why it worked this way.


----------



## ejbvt

Only HR44 and later receivers are getting the new interface. HR34 and older are keeping the black interface.


----------



## ejbvt

SledgeHammer said:


> This does happen. I have a HR24 and I hope I don't get the new GUI at all. Sounds like a train wreck and more removed functonality. Like who does that except DirecTV? Remove functionality? Remember the good old days when you were able to FF while in the guide & menus? They took that away for no reason. Also took away music sharing on the newer boxes even though the HR24 still has it. Now I'm reading they took away the color button functionality and you have to press a bunch of buttons to do the same stuff? Very odd. No wonder they are losing customers.


Only HR44 and newer receivers are getting the new interface. HR34 and older are keeping the black interface.


----------



## SledgeHammer

ejbvt said:


> Only HR44 and newer receivers are getting the new interface. HR34 and older are keeping the black interface.


Now I have something to be thankful for tomorrow .


----------



## SledgeHammer

GordonGekko said:


> Don't want to derail the topic but the move to Genie from Directv Tivo was great, better than expected, a few minor details that were not as good, one being that when you have live tv paused and you watch recorded program, delete and stay within playlist, live tv automatically unpauses, so if you want to watch another recorded program and maintain live tv place you have to exit our of playlist, pause then go back in, never understood why it worked this way.


You must be a newb. The initial DirecTV UI was horrible. They didn't even have dual live buffers. People have to complain for like 2 yrs before they finally implemented it.


----------



## n3ntj

FYI - I have an HR44-500 and haven't received the new GUI yet.

Remember what things were like before we had DLB on the HRxx series? Was like Christmas morning when it went active.


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> This does happen. I have a HR24 and I hope I don't get the new GUI at all. Sounds like a train wreck and more removed functonality. Like who does that except DirecTV? Remove functionality? Remember the good old days when you were able to FF while in the guide & menus? They took that away for no reason. Also took away music sharing on the newer boxes even though the HR24 still has it. Now I'm reading they took away the color button functionality and you have to press a bunch of buttons to do the same stuff? Very odd. No wonder they are losing customers.


The color buttons have been replaced for years. The trick play in the pig was also part of that change. It was all to accommodate the Rc7x remotes. They didn't want to put all the color buttons on them.


----------



## GekkoDBS

SledgeHammer said:


> You must be a newb. The initial DirecTV UI was horrible. They didn't even have dual live buffers. People have to complain for like 2 yrs before they finally implemented it.


Yes all of the years with Directv have been Directv Tivo Dvr's, just switched to the Genie last year.


----------



## raott

I remember things much differently. What I remember was poorly designed, poorly implemented software, that was far worse than the Tivo software it replaced.



GordonGekko said:


> Don't want to derail the topic but the move to Genie from Directv Tivo was great, better than expected, a few minor details that were not as good, one being that when you have live tv paused and you watch recorded program, delete and stay within playlist, live tv automatically unpauses, so if you want to watch another recorded program and maintain live tv place you have to exit our of playlist, pause then go back in, never understood why it worked this way.


----------



## GekkoDBS

raott said:


> I remember things much differently. What I remember was poorly designed, poorly implemented software, that was far worse than the Tivo software it replaced.


Starting when? I moved to an HR54 last year, two things I don't like, that pause issue and a less smooth fast forward for sports, but I'v adjusted to the ff speeds and the 1hr 30m live buffer is better and most of the other functionalities work the same as Directv Tivo, before the Genie I can't comment.


----------



## sangs

Guess I mustn't be a "power user," because I'm enjoying the new GUI very much. Much better than the TiVO Bolt Vox with Hydra that I returned after 25 days.


----------



## GekkoDBS

sangs said:


> Guess I mustn't be a "power user," because I'm enjoying the new GUI very much. Much better than the TiVO Bolt Vox with Hydra that I returned after 25 days.


No problem to those who like it, I just want Directv to change two things that I can't find a purpose or logic to, get rid of the dark shade surrounding the progress bar and make the playlist/guide fonts larger and more readable.

And one more thing, make the color difference in the progress bar between time left and time played more noticeable, currently time played is dark grey, time left is light grey, barely perceptible.


----------



## zztrainv2

I am going to re-ask this in case anyone figured something out. Is mark and delete gone? Is there any way to delete recordings other than 1 by 1?


----------



## studechip

zztrainv2 said:


> I am going to re-ask this in case anyone figured something out. Is mark and delete gone? Is there any way to delete recordings other than 1 by 1?


You can delete the entire folder, just highlight the folder and press the red button, then follow the prompt.


----------



## tsmith6572

Hello, sorry if this is a repeat question, but I think I've read this entire thread...is there any way to find out when I may be getting the new GUI software update? I assume I would get the typical jargon from a CSR, not sure, etc. etc. Or is there a way to force the installation? I read a previous response that someone said to reboot and wait for the blue screen with the restart message and push 02468. I did that but nothing happened. I have a Genie HR44/500, if that matters. Thanks


----------



## seern

I think that they are rolling this out slowly in order to keep the CSR lines fairly open to questions related to the new GUI. Forcing is possible but you have to have someone who can clue into when its in the stream, otherwise you will get the older national release.


----------



## inkahauts

zztrainv2 said:


> I am going to re-ask this in case anyone figured something out. Is mark and delete gone? Is there any way to delete recordings other than 1 by 1?


You can delete an entire folder, but mark to delete is flat out gone, its not hiding anywhere.


----------



## P Smith

inkahauts said:


> You can delete an entire folder, but mark to delete is flat out gone, its not hiding anywhere.


it's too complicate for new DTV coders


----------



## guitarguy316

I did this trick this morning...didn't get a new update on hs17:

You need to do a reset, then watch the lights on the front of the HS17. During the initial boot up sequence (about 10 seconds) the status light remains off. Once the status light turns solid white (for about 5 seconds) press the Add Client button on the top of the HS17 to force a software download. The status light will flash yellow (for about 5 seconds) then flash white while the download occurs. Do not unplug or reset the HS17 while it is the flashing white state.


----------



## P Smith

guitarguy316 said:


> I did this trick this morning...didn't get a new update on hs17:...


interesting ... I'm reading it first time - was it DTV CSR source ?


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> interesting ... I'm reading it first time - was it DTV CSR source ?


That's the process Stuart Sweet said he was told by Directv way back when the HS17 was first introduced, but when people tried it, it didn't work. Directv may have disabled the ability of end users to force updates at first, but since enabled it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

So - what's your opinion on the new GUI?


----------



## tsmith6572

Any tricks to force it on an HR44/500?


----------



## slice1900

wilbur_the_goose said:


> So - what's your opinion on the new GUI?


Who me? I've never seen it, I have a commercial account - no DVRs, no clients. The GUI is meaningless for me, I still have the old blue SD interface on the H20s and when I replace those with clients someday (once Directv supports them on commercial accounts) and get the new GUI it won't make the slightest bit of difference to how we use them.


----------



## Grafixguy

wilbur_the_goose said:


> So - what's your opinion on the new GUI?


I like it. Could use a few tweaks. I hear they're already removing the fade from the bottom of the guide in the latest CEs and that's my biggest beef. Brightening up the text from a very light gray to white would make it a bit easier to read, too.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Grafixguy said:


> I like it. Could use a few tweaks. I hear they're already removing the fade from the bottom of the guide in the latest CEs and that's my biggest beef. Brightening up the text from a very light gray to white would make it a bit easier to read, too.


Any links on this topic? Have you heard or read anything about the fade surrounding the dvr progress bar?


----------



## richall01

The grass may be greener on the other side, But, it needs cutting.


----------



## WestDC

GordonGekko said:


> Any links on this topic? Have you heard or read anything about the fade surrounding the dvr progress bar?


Google iamanegdecutter and learn all about the ce releases


----------



## GekkoDBS

WestDC said:


> Google iamanegdecutter and learn all about the ce releases


I know the website but the latest post on the forum is from days ago, I don't see any mention of what you are referring to.


----------



## WestDC

Thats because the gui updates my or may not roll out every week and that site has the most current info.

Last test load ffa


----------



## GekkoDBS

WestDC said:


> Thats because the gui updates my or may not roll out every week and that site has the most current info.
> 
> Last test load ffa


I understand what I'm asking for is a link to the thread on the forum where you read this specific information, thanks.


----------



## ejbvt

GordonGekko said:


> I understand what I'm asking for is a link to the thread on the forum where you read this specific information, thanks.


I have the new CE. Here's the guide without the fade. The progress bar fade is still there. Why can't people just answer questions instead of dancing around things?


----------



## MysteryMan

GordonGekko said:


> I understand what I'm asking for is a link to the thread on the forum where you read this specific information, thanks.


DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## GekkoDBS

ejbvt said:


> I have the new CE. Here's the guide without the fade. The progress bar fade is still there. Why can't people just answer questions instead of dancing around things?


Thank you very much, if they do alter the progress bar, can you report back here? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ejbvt

GordonGekko said:


> Thank you very much, if they do alter the progress bar, can you report back here? Thanks for your help.


Sure thing. No problem.


----------



## Grafixguy

GordonGekko said:


> I understand what I'm asking for is a link to the thread on the forum where you read this specific information, thanks.


I know I was originally quoted here but there's so many threads on several sites I keep track of I didn't have a link. Thanks to the others for pitching in.


----------



## guitarguy316

Anyone with a hs17 get the new gui yet?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'm guessing they've paused the rollout in order to address defects reported by the public


----------



## compnurd

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm guessing they've paused the rollout in order to address defects reported by the public


FF1 is still rolling at night


----------



## Stevies3

On


compnurd said:


> FF1 is still rolling at night


Only for the HS17-500 units


----------



## compnurd

Stevies3 said:


> On
> 
> Only for the HS17-500 units


Nope Was in stream Tuesday for my HR54-500


----------



## Stevies3

compnurd said:


> Nope Was in stream Tuesday for my HR54-500


You are correct, I should have been more specific. the HS17-100 in not in the queue to receive the update.


----------



## Grafixguy

HS17-500 here. Got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## P Smith

Grafixguy said:


> HS17-500 here. Got it a few weeks ago.


FW version ?


----------



## Stevies3

Grafixguy said:


> HS17-500 here. Got it a few weeks ago.


Yes, the HS17-500 are scheduled to get the update as per Firmware Watcher however, the HS17-100 is not


----------



## Grafixguy

P Smith said:


> FW version ?


FF1


----------



## compnurd

Stevies3 said:


> Yes, the HS17-500 are scheduled to get the update as per Firmware Watcher however, the HS17-100 is not


Keep in mind that being in stream during the day and rolling out at night are two different things.. ALL HR44/54/17's are getting FF1 slowly rolled out at night


----------



## guitarguy316

Does that mean the hs17-100 isn’t even getting the update?


----------



## compnurd

guitarguy316 said:


> Does that mean the hs17-100 isn't even getting the update?


Oye. The 17-100 is getting the update every night between 3-7 with the rest of the units


----------



## carl6

I have an HS17 and I have the new GUI. The HS17 is absolutely going to get it.

The roll out of the new GUI is being done slowly and carefully, spread out over time so that customer service centers can handle the expected calls.


----------



## guitarguy316

compnurd said:


> Oye. The 17-100 is getting the update every night between 3-7 with the rest of the units


What's the firmware version for hs17-100?


----------



## compnurd

guitarguy316 said:


> What's the firmware version for hs17-100?


FF1. It is the only one for all Genies right now


----------



## RickL

compnurd said:


> FF1. It is the only one for all Genies right now


My HR 44 genie upgraded from ff1 to ffc this morning.
The fade is gone from the list and guide. It also seems a little quicker.
It's an improvement but would still like to see the fade eliminated everywhere and the fonts increased in size.


----------



## kram

Where was the fade in the list and guide? The only fade I’ve seen — and still see — is in Rewind and FF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## compnurd

RickL said:


> My HR 44 genie upgraded from ff1 to ffc this morning.
> The fade is gone from the list and guide. It also seems a little quicker.
> It's an improvement but would still like to see the fade eliminated everywhere and the fonts increased in size.


Huh. Well kinda figured it might roll out


----------



## compnurd

kram said:


> Where was the fade in the list and guide? The only fade I've seen - and still see - is in Rewind and FF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bottom of the guide or list. The next row would be faded


----------



## Grafixguy

I got FFC yesterday for the Genie 2. The guide is much cleaner.


----------



## sangs

My HR 54-200 updated to 0xffc overnight. (C61K-700 still on 0xfba, despite showing messages it was flashing firmware this morning when I first turned it on.) EDIT - Fade is gone on both the Genie and Mini.


----------



## sigma1914

I don't think that we'll ever get it in DFW. lol


----------



## jstewart0131

It looks like 0x0FFC is the standard build during the day for HS17-500's but still on 0x0D80 for the HS17-100's. Has anyone been up and checked the firmware checker site in the early morning to see what is being offered to the HS17-100's?


----------



## P Smith

a) there is HS17-500, not -700
b) [before it works for me, not now] try select the model by the URL "DirecTV Firmware Watcher" and you should see a detailed log of HS17's FW versions for last 24 hrs


----------



## ejbvt

jstewart0131 said:


> It looks like 0x0FFC is the standard build during the day for HS17-500's but still on 0x0D80 for the HS17-100's. Has anyone been up and checked the firmware checker site in the early morning to see what is being offered to the HS17-100's?


The watcher hasn't been working in several weeks whenever I've checked it, and others report the same. I haven't checked it early in the morning, but I expect it to be inactive then, too.


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> The watcher hasn't been working in several weeks whenever I've checked it, and others report the same. I haven't checked it early in the morning, but I expect it to be inactive then, too.


It is on now.


----------



## ejbvt

Hey look at that, it is!


----------



## Mr. Bungle

I noticed yesterday morning that when I turned on my Genie 1 client it said that it couldn't connect to the server. It looked like the new interface on that screen. When I went into the room where the main box was, it was off completely. Reset button did nothing to bring it back. After I unplugged the box it came back up and started downloading software before the start up screen. After all was said and done, it looked exactly the same. Did I do something wrong or am I not getting the update?


----------



## PhilS

jstewart0131 said:


> It looks like 0x0FFC is the standard build during the day for HS17-500's but still on 0x0D80 for the HS17-100's. Has anyone been up and checked the firmware checker site in the early morning to see what is being offered to the HS17-100's?


I checked DirecTV Firmware Watcher at 3:00AM CT. HS17-100 and all other Genie's (except HR34) had 0x0FFC. Firmware switched back to 0x0D80 sometime after 6:00 AM CT.

My two C61K's both received 0x0FBA firmware update when I powered up the clients this morning.


----------



## guitarguy316

About to try to reboot my hs17-100 to try to get ffc.


----------



## Rockywwf

sangs said:


> My HR 54-200 updated to 0xffc overnight. (C61K-700 still on 0xfba, despite showing messages it was flashing firmware this morning when I first turned it on.) EDIT - Fade is gone on both the Genie and Mini.


I saw the same thing on Wednesday morning as I was leaving for work. Came home and didn't notice any change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana627

guitarguy316 said:


> About to try to reboot my hs17-100 to try to get ffc.


Were you able to force the new firmware to download?


----------



## compnurd

Rockywwf said:


> I saw the same thing on Wednesday morning as I was leaving for work. Came home and didn't notice any change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FBA is the newest for the clients


----------



## guitarguy316

Indiana627 said:


> Were you able to force the new firmware to download?


Nope, tried twice and noting happanened.


----------



## AngryManMLS

Just got this a bit ago in my email. Doesn't mean my HR17-100 or C61K clients are getting the new interface but interesting that I got this at least.


----------



## compnurd

AngryManMLS said:


> Just got this a bit ago in my email. Doesn't mean my HR17-100 or C61K clients are getting the new interface but interesting that I got this at least.
> View attachment 29099


It means it is coming lol Your receiver ID might be up soon


----------



## guitarguy316

compnurd said:


> It means it is coming lol Your receiver ID might be up soon


I just got the email today too. How soon after does the update come? Maybe I should try to refresh tonight?


----------



## compnurd

guitarguy316 said:


> I just got the email today too. How soon after does the update come? Maybe I should try to refresh tonight?


It won't push tonight or tomorrow night. I would guess next week


----------



## makaiguy

I got the email before this thread was started (but not before the GUI was being discussed in other threads) and I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## P Smith

It will come - as a snow in Alabama


----------



## Grafixguy

I didn't get the email until AFTER I got the new GUI which has already been updated once.


----------



## P Smith

Grafixguy said:


> I didn't get the email until AFTER I got the new GUI which has already been updated once.


it's not fist iteration ... wait for more  
what is your DVR FW version exactly (from system info screen) ?


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> it's not fist iteration ... wait for more
> what is your DVR FW version exactly (from system info screen) ?


So is the consensus that there will be more updates? I'm hoping the removal of the fade on the guide will continue in future updates to remove the Fade from the Progress Bar.

My HR54 is on 0xffc, arrived Tuesday 4am.


----------



## Grafixguy

FFC and the fade in the guide is gone.


----------



## jamieh1

Any chance directv will add the new guide/ui to the HR24


----------



## inkahauts

jamieh1 said:


> Any chance directv will add the new guide/ui to the HR24


Nope.


----------



## jacinkcmo

But it is coming for the HR-44?


----------



## compnurd

jacinkcmo said:


> But it is coming for the HR-44?


Yes


----------



## dod1450

compnurd said:


> Yes


 When? Also when will it be available for the HR-54?


----------



## Duke Sweden

AngryManMLS said:


> Just got this a bit ago in my email. Doesn't mean my HR17-100 or C61K clients are getting the new interface but interesting that I got this at least.
> View attachment 29099


Yeah, I've gotten that email twice already.


----------



## tonyc

Grafixguy said:


> FFC and the fade in the guide is gone.


yes i have a HS17 and the fade is gone with last update *0xffc*


----------



## compnurd

dod1450 said:


> When? Also when will it be available for the HR-54?


It is available to all Genies except the HR34 right now. It is just rolling out slowing during the week at night


----------



## mrknowitall526

jamieh1 said:


> Any chance directv will add the new guide/ui to the HR24


They never even updated the HR-24 to show season and episode numbers in the guide so I doubt it's getting the new GUI...

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

mrknowitall526 said:


> They never even updated the HR-24 to show season and episode numbers in the guide so I doubt it's getting the new GUI...
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


It will not. This is restricted to Genies HR44 and above


----------



## slice1900

I did see a post elsewhere about a new firmware for the HR24 that made it way faster and smoother, so while you aren't getting the new GUI it seems you are getting a Christmas present from Directv. Hopefully they don't take it back in the new year


----------



## P Smith

dod1450 said:


> When? Also when will it be available for the HR-54?


soon !


----------



## Indiana627

I got FFC this morning on my HR54. I'll reserve judgement until we've used it a few days. I do have some questions though.

Are the menu shortcuts gone for good? I used to use MENU+7 to go to the To Do List. Now it's buried in the LIST settings. Is there any way to reactivate the MENU+7 shortcut? I seem to recall it was originally activated by a keyword search but I can't remember it.
Is there any way to get the LIST to stay on our preferred alphabetical sort? Or are each time we open the LIST are we going to have to press 0 to change the sort to alpha? 
I used to hit DASH to check my internet connection not only for the HR54 but for my internet service in general as our crappy Spectrum internet goes down a lot. But now DASH brings up the search even if I'm just watching a show. Is there any way to access that 'internet connection box' like I used to be able to do?
I will say that now I fully understand all the 'fade' discussions I've read. The fade is terrible on the progress bar and on the Quicktune screen and I really hope they get rid of it. I can't imagine how bad it must have been on the list and guide.


----------



## vpr632

Indiana627 said:


> I got FFC this morning on my HR54. I'll reserve judgement until we've used it a few days. I do have some questions though.
> 
> Are the menu shortcuts gone for good? I used to use MENU+7 to go to the To Do List. Now it's buried in the LIST settings. Is there any way to reactivate the MENU+7 shortcut? I seem to recall it was originally activated by a keyword search but I can't remember it.
> Is there any way to get the LIST to stay on our preferred alphabetical sort? Or are each time we open the LIST are we going to have to press 0 to change the sort to alpha?
> I used to hit DASH to check my internet connection not only for the HR54 but for my internet service in general as our crappy Spectrum internet goes down a lot. But now DASH brings up the search even if I'm just watching a show. Is there any way to access that 'internet connection box' like I used to be able to do?
> I will say that now I fully understand all the 'fade' discussions I've read. The fade is terrible on the progress bar and on the Quicktune screen and I really hope they get rid of it. I can't imagine how bad it must have been on the list and guide.


To check the internet connectivity press "dash" twice and it will bring up the info.


----------



## Indiana627

vpr632 said:


> To check the internet connectivity press "dash" twice and it will bring up the info.


Thanks!


----------



## ejbvt

Indiana627 said:


> Thanks!


1. Shortcuts are gone
2. You have to change it every time
3. already answered (dash twice)

The fade on the guide was simply horrendous! I am so glad it is gone!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So no more shortcuts? 

What about Boolean searches?


----------



## CraigerM

Anyone have the latest version on the HR-44 and how fast does it run on it? Thanks.


----------



## vpr632

I have it on my HR-54 and C61K’s. The 54 gets hung up sometimes on the menu. Haven’t experienced much delay on the C61K’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

slice1900 said:


> I did see a post elsewhere about a new firmware for the HR24 that made it way faster and smoother, so while you aren't getting the new GUI it seems you are getting a Christmas present from Directv. Hopefully they don't take it back in the new year


It's gotten super slow as of late so that would be great. One of these days I should really just trade it in for another Genie mini.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

ejbvt said:


> 1. Shortcuts are gone
> 2. You have to change it every time
> 3. already answered (dash twice)
> 
> The fade on the guide was simply horrendous! I am so glad it is gone!


yeah, 3. push DASH button twice


----------



## Steady Teddy

What's the FASATEST way to navigate to the Manage Recordings menu??


----------



## P Smith

Steady Teddy said:


> FASATEST


 TEST ??? SAT TEST ? Failure Analysis Sat Test ?


----------



## DarkNeo

Finally got the new gui her in L.A. Funny, yesterday I got a flyer in the mail saying the new gui was coming... It was right.


----------



## ejbvt

Steady Teddy said:


> What's the FASATEST way to navigate to the Manage Recordings menu??


List > left > ch down > select


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Do Boolean searches still work?


----------



## captaink5217

I like the new GUI, I always thought the GUI on the clients looked blurry compared to the main genie now the clients look as sharp as the main genie, I also like the channel logos in the guide. The only thing I don’t like is some of the channel text and even the logos seem too small for my 45 yr old eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Teddy

ejbvt said:


> List > left > ch down > select


Thank you


----------



## Steveknj

We go the new GUI yesterday. I do like the new, more modern look, but I do have three complaints:

1) The aforementioned fade, hopefully they will fix this
2) I was a colored button user and still using either my harmony remote or the old school larger DirecTV remotes (the white remote). For the life of me, I can't figure out how to get to the mini-guide now (the one line guide at the bottom of the screen that I used to be able to access with the blue button). Has that gone away or is there another way to get to it. I used it a lot and that will be a major fail for me.
3) I don't like that when you are in your playlist and hit the "enter" button, the recording starts right up. I get that most of the info is now easily seen in the guide when you scroll to the show. I think this is more of a "get used to" than a big issue.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

The new gui looks a little nicer but I hope they didn't spend a lot of money on the change. It's ok but not a big deal. The old one was fine.


----------



## TBlazer07

Got it last night in Central FL ... really slowed down my HR54 (at least for now, naybe it's indexing). My personal feeling on all these major GUI of updates is "who needs it?". They are just trying to look pretty at the expense of simplicity & speed.


----------



## Steady Teddy

I have a 55” & 65” display in the same room. The complaints about the small texts I guess I can understand on smaller displays. To my eyes (so far) it’s not that bad but I haven’t had much time to navigate through it yet.


----------



## Duke Sweden

Got the update yesterday. Immediately noticed that Channel 104 (4K channel) is very dull and flat, as well as the guide and info overlay on that channel. When I change to another channel I can see the info banner quickly get brighter. I've got an HR54 and the tv this is happening on has the C61K, obviously. Nobody else?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Steveknj said:


> We go the new GUI yesterday.
> 2) For the life of me, I can't figure out how to get to the mini-guide now (the one line guide at the bottom of the screen that I used to be able to access with the blue button). Has that gone away or is there another way to get to it. I used it a lot and that will be a major fail for me.


Press the ENTER button (next to the zero button) for the mini guide.


----------



## desulliv

Can’t find a way to look at local playlist only or to mark multiple recordings to delete. I do like seeing playlists by category. One of my folders lists recordings by earliest date rather than latest and I don’t see an option to change that. Pressing “0” does nothing within the folder.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Mark for delete is no longer available.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Does anyone else find the gray, washed-out background of the screensaver annoying? I would much prefer a pitch-black background like on the previous GUI.


----------



## inkahauts

desulliv said:


> Can't find a way to look at local playlist only or to mark multiple recordings to delete. I do like seeing playlists by category. One of my folders lists recordings by earliest date rather than latest and I don't see an option to change that. Pressing "0" does nothing within the folder.


Local and all playlist is buried at the bottom of manage recordings now.

The one folder in reverse order? What is that folder recording? If it's an auto record of any kind it's reverse of every other kind of folder and no way to fix it at the moment.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I can't find the To Do List. Is it gone? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigerM

I wish they would have added another half-hour to the guide.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Nevermind. I just found the to do list. It's under Manage Recordings. It was renamed to Manage Recordings. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarguy316

JerryMeeker said:


> Does anyone else find the gray, washed-out background of the screensaver annoying? I would much prefer a pitch-black background like on the previous GUI.


Yes! It's so ugly on an oled.


----------



## desulliv

inkahauts said:


> Local and all playlist is buried at the bottom of manage recordings now.
> 
> The one folder in reverse order? What is that folder recording? If it's an auto record of any kind it's reverse of every other kind of folder and no way to fix it at the moment.


Thanks. Found the option in manage recordings. The folder in question has auto-record content, but other folders with auto-recorded material don't perform the same way. There is a difference, though, in that the auto-record in that folder is based on keyword search rather than record series. And maybe that's what you describing.


----------



## MysteryMan

My HR54-200 was upgraded to 0x0ffc on 12 December. Forty eight hours later everything has completely repopulated and the new GUI is running smoothly making this one of the easiest software updates I can remember.


----------



## johnnytex

Duke Sweden said:


> Got the update yesterday. Immediately noticed that Channel 104 (4K channel) is very dull and flat, as well as the guide and info overlay on that channel. When I change to another channel I can see the info banner quickly get brighter. I've got an HR54 and the tv this is happening on has the C61K, obviously. Nobody else?


I have the same problem. My Vizio P65-E1 thinks that the C61K is outputting HLG HRD on 104 but it isn't.


----------



## inkahauts

desulliv said:


> Thanks. Found the option in manage recordings. The folder in question has auto-record content, but other folders with auto-recorded material don't perform the same way. There is a difference, though, in that the auto-record in that folder is based on keyword search rather than record series. And maybe that's what you describing.


Series recordings aren't auto recordings. Auto recordings are based on criteria not a program. So yes like recording anythibg with tom hanks in it or shows with a keyword or sports shows via my teams. Those are Auto records.


----------



## JerryMeeker

MysteryMan said:


> My HR54-200 was upgraded to 0x0ffc on 12 December. Forty eight hours later everything has completely repopulated and the new GUI is running smoothly making this one of the easiest software updates I can remember.


What do you mean by "everything has completely repopulated..."?


----------



## WestDC

Repopulated = 14 day guide-All Thumb nail pic's all Vod items


----------



## MysteryMan

JerryMeeker said:


> What do you mean by "everything has completely repopulated..."?


What WestDC posted.



WestDC said:


> Repopulated = 14 day guide-All Thumb nail pic's all Vod items


----------



## codespy

Andrew Sullivan said:


> The new gui looks a little nicer but I hope they didn't spend a lot of money on the change. It's ok but not a big deal. The old one was fine.


They in fact did. Premier programming is going up $8/month to offset the cost for paying engineers to change it. What a waste imho!


----------



## slice1900

codespy said:


> They in fact did. Premier programming is going up $8/month to offset the cost for paying engineers to change it. What a waste imho!


You don't really think the price increases have anything to do with the new GUI do you? Every time a new contract comes in force and everyone cheers the channels being added in HD, it also means they've agreed to pay more - and all the contracts dictate they pay more each year on top of that. For example, the NFLST contract adds $100 million more each year. That's where the price increases come from.


----------



## MysteryMan

codespy said:


> They in fact did. Premier programming is going up $8/month to offset the cost for paying engineers to change it. What a waste imho!


Is that your "opinion" or can you provide proof to back up your statement?


----------



## WestDC

Premier programming -has gone up $7-$8 every year Since 2003


----------



## codespy

MysteryMan said:


> Is that your "opinion" or can you provide proof to back up your statement?


Of course it is...I just couldn't resist with the new GUI and price increase happening at the same time.


----------



## JerryMeeker

WestDC said:


> Repopulated = 14 day guide-All Thumb nail pic's all Vod items


Of course. I didn't pay any attention if this was happening after my upgrade. I was too distracted by the washed-out screensaver...


----------



## Steady Teddy

Evan after the full GUI update the 4K resolution setting still will not save. Annoying as f***.


----------



## P Smith

Steady Teddy said:


> Evan after the full GUI update the 4K resolution setting still will not save. Annoying as f***.


I did replay the your question in other thread, no need to cross-posting it


----------



## ejbvt

P Smith said:


> I did replay the your question in other thread, no need to cross-posting it


What?


----------



## P Smith

search for "handshake HDCP"


----------



## ericknolls

MysteryMan said:


> AT&T/DIRECTV does care. They just move like molasses going up hill in July when it comes to addressing issues. Remember, it took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700.


I have a C41-100 Genie client in my bedroom. I am having audio problems on certain channels. When the program goes to a commercial it loses sound. I have to turn the channel and than return to the channel. The audio comes back after I do this. I even let on station alone for twenty minutes. The audio came back after twenty minutes.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt

P Smith said:


> search for "handshake HDCP"


Did you read what you wrote? It makes no sense. It also is of no help. Also searching for handshake hdcp brings up nothing newer than 2015. Unless you meant a generic google search and not on here. Unless you were just intentionally being difficult again.


----------



## jimmie57

ericknolls said:


> I have a C41-100 Genie client in my bedroom. I am having audio problems on certain channels. When the program goes to a commercial it loses sound. I have to turn the channel and than return to the channel. The audio comes back after I do this. I even let on station alone for twenty minutes. The audio came back after twenty minutes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


If you are running an HDMI from the receiver to an AVR and then to the TV, you might try running an optical or digital cable to the AVR and run the HDMI direct from the receiver to the TV and see if that stops your problem. I have my system set that way.


----------



## itzme

ericknolls said:


> I have a C41-100 Genie client in my bedroom. I am having audio problems on certain channels. When the program goes to a commercial it loses sound. I have to turn the channel and than return to the channel. The audio comes back after I do this. I even let on station alone for twenty minutes. The audio came back after twenty minutes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


I had the same issues and eventually they had to send me another genie minis client. After commercials on FF,REW,skip or channel changes would get it back. DTV will have you try some things first, like swapping devices and such.


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> search for "handshake HDCP"


What is the point of such a useless reply? Telling people to search google without further explanation and hope they know which links might help them is worse than useless - it wastes their time. If you aren't going to provide an actual link or two, you aren't helping.


----------



## P Smith

ericknolls said:


> I have a C41-100 Genie client in my bedroom. I am having audio problems on certain channels. When the program goes to a commercial it loses sound. I have to turn the channel and than return to the channel. The audio comes back after I do this. I even let on station alone for twenty minutes. The audio came back after twenty minutes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


that's typical sample of HDCP handshake issue, how to fix it ? we got so many posts what to try - direct connection to TV, upgrade TV FW, upgrade AVR and/or FW, better hdmi cable... what else i missed ?


----------



## bnwrx

Got the new UI.....Took a while but I did find.."My Teams", but it does not show "Todays" game in the list of upcoming games? I have to go to Manage Recordings, to see all upcoming recordings to verify that games will actually be scheduled to record. This wasn't the case with the old format.


----------



## GekkoDBS

bnwrx said:


> Got the new UI.....Took a while but I did find.."My Teams", but it does not show "Todays" game in the list of upcoming games? I have to go to Manage Recordings, to see all upcoming recordings to verify that games will actually be scheduled to record. This wasn't the case with the old format.


It will take a few days but that should start working the old way soon.


----------



## Steveknj

So I'm a couple of weeks into the new upgrade, and I must say, I hate it even more now that I have had time to evaluate. First of all, I HATE that for folders, that that rather than go into the folder and pick the episode you want to watch, the MOST current, not the oldest highlights and hitting OK button STARTS the episode. This is NOW how I want to do this. So now I have to hit INFO to get into the folder and then OK or Play to play the episode I want. I'd love to turn this "feature" off.

They also moved around SO much that I have a hard time finding everything I'm looking for. I suppose for a new sub who's seeing it for the first time, perhaps it makes sense, but for someone who's been using these boxes for more than 10 years, it's a complete retrain of the brain. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but I hate that it takes extra time to find things. My wife is ready to throw the receiver out the window. She keeps watching the newer episodes because that's where it goes to. If there was a way to change this, then MAYBE I'd start to like it.

Combined with the HORRIBLE execution of 4K, which has caused handshake problems I have on NO other device (BD player, Roku, etc.) and I'm inching closer to cord cutting or *gasp* going to cable and buying a Tivo.


----------



## MysteryMan

I've been using DIRECTV equipment for 22+ years and have never experienced difficulty adapting to change. For those who are having difficulty with the new UI there are some great training videos over at Solid Signal Blog.


----------



## ejbvt

MysteryMan said:


> I've been using DIRECTV equipment for 22+ years and have never experienced difficulty adapting to change. For those who are having difficulty with the new UI there are some great training videos over at Solid Signal Blog.


The fact that you have to suggest that says enough about this to prove the point that it sucks.


----------



## P Smith

I will give an year to settle and adapt the new GUI


----------



## MysteryMan

ejbvt said:


> The fact that you have to suggest that says enough about this to prove the point that it sucks.


It only sucks for those who have difficulty adapting to change.


----------



## P Smith

MysteryMan said:


> It only sucks for those who have difficulty adapting to change.


or sit too far and have old glasses like myself


----------



## ejbvt

MysteryMan said:


> It only sucks for those who have difficulty adapting to change.


I have difficulty going from easy menus to having to scroll to the right for everything Netflix style.

I have difficulty going from an easy to read white on black guide to a hard to read white on gray guide with the font not bold. The only time it's remotely easy to read what's on is when the half-hour is almost over and the progress fade has covered the print. Of course, those programs are either almost done or at least a half an hour over. I am not going to "start over from the beginning" to watch it with commercials.

Change is great. I welcome it. I have a problem with change that is not necessary or that does not improve things.


----------



## MysteryMan

ejbvt said:


> I have difficulty going from easy menus to having to scroll to the right for everything Netflix style.
> 
> I have difficulty going from an easy to read white on black guide to a hard to read white on gray guide with the font not bold. The only time it's remotely easy to read what's on is when the half-hour is almost over and the progress fade has covered the print. Of course, those programs are either almost done or at least a half an hour over. I am not going to "start over from the beginning" to watch it with commercials.
> 
> Change is great. I welcome it. I have a problem with change that is not necessary or that does not improve things.


You behave as if this new UI is trigonometry. It's not. And while the changes may not be an improvement and necessary for you they are for others. Again, "One man's candy can be another man's poison". Obviously the new UI isn't a good fit for you.


----------



## tonyc

In the settings they still have a option to turn on or off “ Genie Recommendation “ but they removed MY DIRECTV so why leave the option ....


----------



## P Smith

well, he must adapt [mutate ] to it or cease using DTV service


----------



## tonyc

I know DTV removed the fade in guide but they left it in some settings so I was confused at first why some settings was grayed out but when I scrolled down it was just the fade affect.


----------



## Steveknj

MysteryMan said:


> It only sucks for those who have difficulty adapting to change.


How can you speak to the reasons why people think it sucks? Are you in my head? It's not about change, but usability. There are features, like the shadowing below the progress bar that is just bad design. I work with software for a living and I know bad design and that's poor design. There are other design issues. I'm sure they will get sussed out and fixed (hopefully).


----------



## MysteryMan

Steveknj said:


> How can you speak to the reasons why people think it sucks? Are you in my head? It's not about change, but usability. There are features, like the shadowing below the progress bar that is just bad design. I work with software for a living and I know bad design and that's poor design. There are other design issues. I'm sure they will get sussed out and fixed (hopefully).


Liking or disliking change is one thing. Adapting to change whether you like it or not is entirely different.


----------



## Mauiguy

Steveknj said:


> How can you speak to the reasons why people think it sucks? Are you in my head? It's not about change, but usability. There are features, like the shadowing below the progress bar that is just bad design. I work with software for a living and I know bad design and that's poor design. There are other design issues. I'm sure they will get sussed out and fixed (hopefully).


 Well you must understand that there are fan boys for every product. Directv can never be wrong. If the customer does not like it then it has to be the customers fault.


----------



## MysteryMan

Mauiguy said:


> Well you must understand that there are fan boys for every product. Directv can never be wrong. If the customer does not like it then it has to be the customers fault.


In my 22+ years as a DIRECTV customer I have witnessed them being wrong on several occasions most recently with the purchase of DIRECTV by AT&T and AT&T/DIRECTV knowingly and willingly installing a product (C61K-700) that had a chronic audio drop out issue that took over a year to correct (See, even fan boys can admit when they're wrong.) Millions of AT&T/DIRECTV customers who have HR44s, HR54s and HS17s will be upgraded to the new UI. Hence the reason for the slow roll out. Some will like the new UI, others will dislike it. Is the new UI perfect? No. But that doesn't mean AT&T/DIRECTV can't or wont address any serious issues that occur with the new UI.


----------



## WestDC

I like the Gui -But then again as a consumer and Taxpayer - I'm very used to being mistreated and have learned to enjoy it for most of my life time.


----------



## Steveknj

MysteryMan said:


> Liking or disliking change is one thing. Adapting to change whether you like it or not is entirely different.


So why do you assume everyone here who doesn't like the new GUI is because they don't like change?


----------



## JerryMeeker

MysteryMan said:


> I've been using DIRECTV equipment for 22+ years and have never experienced difficulty adapting to change.


+1. After using the new GUI for several weeks, I have become pretty accustomed to the changes. I am not finding any functionality that I can't live with, or anything that I used to depend on that is now missing. My primary disappointment continues to be the "look" of the new interface, including the fade, and the "not-black", washed-out screen saver. I'm still hoping these two specific issues are fix in a future update.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> I've been using DIRECTV equipment for 22+ years and have never experienced difficulty adapting to change. For those who are having difficulty with the new UI there are some great training videos over at Solid Signal Blog.


But that truly has zero impact on people who dislike the change for various reasons. If a GUI needs a training video, the creators have already failed, especially when the GUI involves watching TV, we are not writing about Autocad.


----------



## MysteryMan

GordonGekko said:


> But that truly has zero impact on people who dislike the change for various reasons. If a GUI needs a training video, the creators have already failed, especially when the GUI involves watching TV, we are not writing about Autocad.


Some people are like puppies. First you have to show them the stick before you can throw it. Hence the need for the training videos for the new UI.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> You behave as if this new UI is trigonometry. It's not. And while the changes may not be an improvement and necessary for you they are for others. Again, "One man's candy can be another man's poison". Obviously the new UI isn't a good fit for you.


Wait, it was necessary for some to make fonts smaller and more difficult to read? It was necessary to hide 20 percent of the screen with a Fade? It was necessary to have a progress bar with light grey and dark grey, an almost imperceptible difference in color?

How did that help some people, what was the original problem and how was it solved? So in your world all change is good because you know it is change and you are a super evolved adapter?

Please actually cite some specific examples and not write in generalistic nothing statements.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> Some people are like puppies. First you have to show them the stick before you can throw it. Hence the need for the training videos for the new UI.


Again a nothing statement but you do prove that some of those people do in fact exist.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> In my 22+ years as a DIRECTV customer I have witnessed them being wrong on several occasions most recently with the purchase of DIRECTV by AT&T and AT&T/DIRECTV knowingly and willingly installing a product (C61K-700) that had a chronic audio drop out issue that took over a year to correct (See, even fan boys can admit when they're wrong.) Millions of AT&T/DIRECTV customers who have HR44s, HR54s and HS17s will be upgraded to the new UI. Hence the reason for the slow roll out. Some will like the new UI, others will dislike it. Is the new UI perfect? No. But that doesn't mean AT&T/DIRECTV can't or wont address any serious issues that occur with the new UI.


Exactly and people are expressing what they dislike about it in hopes those are the things that will be changed, so what is your issue?


----------



## MysteryMan

GordonGekko said:


> Wait, it was necessary for some to make fonts smaller and more difficult to read? It was necessary to hide 20 percent of the screen with a Fade? It was necessary to have a progress bar with light grey and dark grey, an almost imperceptible difference in color?
> 
> How did that help some people, what was the original problem and how was it solved? So in your world all change is good because you know it is change and you are a super evolved adapter?
> 
> Please actually cite some specific examples and not write in generalistic nothing statements.


Did you read post #393? In that post I stated "Is the new UI perfect? No. But that doesn't mean AT&T/DIRECTV can't or won't address any serious issues that occur with the new UI.".


----------



## MysteryMan

GordonGekko said:


> Again a nothing statement but you do prove that some of those people do in fact exist.


While you're entitled to your opinion may I remind you that opinions are like rectums. Everybody has one.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> Did you read post #393? In that post I stated "Is the new UI perfect? No. But that doesn't mean AT&T/DIRECTV can't or won't address any serious issues that occur with the new UI.".


Just adds to the void while at the same time validating what you are nagging people over.


----------



## GekkoDBS

MysteryMan said:


> While you're entitled to your opinion may I remind you that opinions are like rectums. Everybody has one.


Philosophy 101.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> You behave as if this new UI is trigonometry. It's not


I thought it was calculus?


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought it was calculus?


Then brush up on your math skills my friend.


----------



## RickL

MysteryMan said:


> It only sucks for those who have difficulty adapting to change.


I like change. I get bored with the same things. I change things all the time.
The problem is when it's a change for the worse.

The thing is there are a lot of intelligent people with no common sense.
I could never program a gui. Kudos to them

But who thought it was a good idea to add the fade to the info and when fast forwarding?!
Come on, can you name one person who says " Wow this looks great, I love that the fade is obscuring the picture."


----------



## raott

Change is one thing. Doing a poor job at designing for the customer when building a UI is something totally different. The latter seems to be a chronic problem with the software folks at D*.

They just can't seem to get it right the first time, which is an issue that started when the brought the UI in house. My guess, is the root cause is poor management resulting in a failure to do the up front work to get it right.



MysteryMan said:


> I've been using DIRECTV equipment for 22+ years and have never experienced difficulty adapting to change. For those who are having difficulty with the new UI there are some great training videos over at Solid Signal Blog.


----------



## Mauiguy

raott said:


> Change is one thing. Doing a poor job at designing for the customer when building a UI is something totally different. The latter seems to be a chronic problem with the software folks at D*.
> 
> They just can't seem to get it right the first time, which is an issue that started when the brought the UI in house. My guess, is the root cause is poor management resulting in a failure to do the up front work to get it right.


They would rather you do the beta testing for them. Much cheaper. Consider that you pay them for the opportunity, as opposed to them having to pay programmers to do it.


----------



## raott

From what I've read at the CE site, they didn't listen to the testers either, and basically responded with a "if you don't like it, too bad" attitude.



Mauiguy said:


> They would rather you do the beta testing for them. Much cheaper. Consider that you pay them for the opportunity, as opposed to them having to pay programmers to do it.


----------



## Steveknj

I don't know if it was addressed earlier in the thread, but does anyone know if the RVU (the Smart TV app that emulates a Genie Mini) is getting the new GUI? This may be one way to get around this quirky interface until all the quirks are fixed.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Steveknj said:


> I don't know if it was addressed earlier in the thread, but does anyone know if the RVU (the Smart TV app that emulates a Genie Mini) is getting the new GUI? This may be one way to get around this quirky interface until all the quirks are fixed.


The RVU app doesn't actually have the GUI as part of its code. It gets the GUI from the Genie, so if the Genie has been updated with the new GUI, then the RVU app shows the new GUI.


----------



## Mauiguy

raott said:


> From what I've read at the CE site, they didn't listen to the testers either, and basically responded with a "if you don't like it, too bad" attitude.


Which is what you get here too. I love Directv for the programming available. However the take it or leave it attitude is pathetic, be it here or anywhere else.


----------



## Phil T

raott said:


> From what I've read at the CE site, they didn't listen to the testers either, and basically responded with a "if you don't like it, too bad" attitude.


This is the reason I am no longer a subscriber.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Here is what I consider a bug or undesirable behavior with the new GUI. I recorded Gunpowder, S1E1, as shown here:










I decided that I wanted to make sure the remaining two episodes were also recorded, so I clicked on Info, and then on "Upcoming Episodes". In the old GUI, this would have displayed all future airing episodes of the program. However, under the new GUI, only future episodes of the displayed episode, i.e. S1E1, are shown. There are no listings of S1E2 or S1E3, as shown below:










If I look at the "Upcoming Recordings" list, the two upcoming episodes are clearly scheduled to record, as shown here:










So, bug, or expected behavior?


----------



## P Smith

JerryMeeker said:


> So, bug, or expected behavior?


seems to me you're thinking when asking the question, sitting at DTV SW Dept meeting


----------



## JerseyBoy

Got the new GUI a week or 2 ago. The last couples of days the HR54 has become slow. Takes several seconds to respond to a button push on the remote


----------



## P Smith

did you try cold reboot ?


----------



## JerseyBoy

P Smith said:


> did you try cold reboot ?


Not yet. Every time I notice it or remember the unit is recording.


----------



## JerseyBoy

JerseyBoy said:


> Not yet. Every time I notice it or remember the unit is recording.


This morning was a good opportunity to power cycle. It fixed the problem


----------



## billraff

In the previous GUI when in the guide you could press Yellow on the remote to Jump to a Date and Time in the guide. That doesn't seem to work anymore. Is there another way now?


----------



## WestDC

billraff said:


> In the previous GUI when in the guide you could press Yellow on the remote to Jump to a Date and Time in the guide. That doesn't seem to work anymore. Is there another way now?


Press Guide - look at the upper right of the tv - press (0) to search and new window opens


----------



## billraff

WestDC said:


> Press Guide - look at the upper right of the tv - press (-) to search and new window opens


That opens the search but doesn't allow one to jump to a date and time which is what I could do in the old GUI. Looking for a way to still jump to a date and time, not search.


----------



## GekkoDBS

billraff said:


> That opens the search but doesn't allow one to jump to a date and time which is what I could do in the old GUI. Looking for a way to still jump to a date and time, not search.


Now you have to hit the number zero.


----------



## billraff

GordonGekko said:


> Now you have to hit the number zero.


Thanks, I guess I missed that.


----------



## WestDC

billraff said:


> Thanks, I guess I missed that.


Fixed it!

Stop yelling at me  --Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrknowitall526

billraff said:


> In the previous GUI when in the guide you could press Yellow on the remote to Jump to a Date and Time in the guide. That doesn't seem to work anymore. Is there another way now?


... I just learned this was a feature! I always just use the FFwd and Rewind buttons to jump ahead 12 hours

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> Here is what I consider a bug or undesirable behavior with the new GUI. I recorded Gunpowder, S1E1, as shown here:
> 
> View attachment 29110
> 
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make sure the remaining two episodes were also recorded, so I clicked on Info, and then on "Upcoming Episodes". In the old GUI, this would have displayed all future airing episodes of the program. However, under the new GUI, only future episodes of the displayed episode, i.e. S1E1, are shown. There are no listings of S1E2 or S1E3, as shown below:
> 
> View attachment 29111
> 
> 
> If I look at the "Upcoming Recordings" list, the two upcoming episodes are clearly scheduled to record, as shown here:
> 
> View attachment 29112
> 
> 
> So, bug, or expected behavior?


That seems to be a change in behavior on purpose. I do not like it myself either, I want the old way back.


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> From what I've read at the CE site, they didn't listen to the testers either, and basically responded with a "if you don't like it, too bad" attitude.


Except that they did and they made changes. They do listen, and anyone. Here, if you do like something, like the upcoming episodes issue, or the fade on the trick play bar, etc, please call them and complain. The more complaints they get the more likely they are to make another change.


----------



## raott

Changes seemed to be only made after multiple complaints by other customers on many different forums. I saw your complaints about this very issue over on that site and I also saw the message delivered by the CE leadership about the complaints...to paraphrase the response.... "too bad". I also saw the number of testers complaining about feeling not appreciated, nor listened to, which was my point in the post.



inkahauts said:


> Except that they did and they made changes. They do listen, and anyone. Here, if you do like something, like the upcoming episodes issue, or the fade on the trick play bar, etc, please call them and complain. The more complaints they get the more likely they are to make another change.


----------



## compnurd

raott said:


> Changes seemed to be only made after multiple complaints by other customers on many different forums. I saw your complaints about this very issue over on that site and I also saw the message delivered by the CE leadership about the complaints...to paraphrase the response.... "too bad". I also saw the number of testers complaining about feeling not appreciated, nor listened to, which was my point in the post.


Agreed some of the CE leadership over there would defend directv decisions if they decided to shut everyone's tv off for the hell of it


----------



## LGM2007

So since fba downloaded my C61K-700 only shows local list. My HR54 (server) shows whole house. Several reboots of each have not fixed this. Anyone else with this problem? Anyone with a solution? I scoured multiple sites but couldn't find this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> That seems to be a change in behavior on purpose. I do not like it myself either, I want the old way back.


Now you have to press Info then select More Info/All Seasons/Upcoming Airings in order to see all upcoming episodes (not just the episode that you're watching) on all channels.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1953

MysteryMan said:


> I've been using DIRECTV equipment for 22+ years and have never experienced difficulty adapting to change. For those who are having difficulty with the new UI there are some great training videos over at Solid Signal Blog.


Hey MM! Is this the blog you're referencing? http://forums.solidsignal.com/conte...IRECTV-Rolls-Out-New-User-Interface-For-Genie


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I still don’t have the new GUI on my HR44, nor my dads HR54, both in Phoenix.


----------



## 1953

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still don't have the new GUI on my HR44, nor my dads HR54, both in Phoenix.


Same here on my HR44 in the Dallas area.


----------



## reubenray

Nothing yet in South Alabama either. Hopefully it forgets about us down here.


----------



## MysteryMan

1953 said:


> Hey MM! Is this the blog you're referencing? Solid Signal Blog - BREAKING NEWS: DIRECTV Rolls Out New User Interface For Genie


Yes, there are several "How To" training videos on the new UI.


----------



## ejbvt

YOU SHOULDN'T NEED A TRAINING VIDEO TO USE A TV INTERFACE!!


----------



## MysteryMan

ejbvt said:


> YOU SHOULDN'T NEED A TRAINING VIDEO TO USE A TV INTERFACE!!


While you're entitled to your opinion not everyone is as tech savvy as some of us are on this and other related sites. The training videos are a courtesy for those who may need them.


----------



## kram

MysteryMan said:


> While you're entitled to your opinion not everyone is as tech savvy as some of us are on this and other related sites. The training videos are a courtesy for those who may need them.


I believe the point of the original post was to say that a GUI, especially one focused on finding things quickly and easily, should be usable and intuitive and should not require training videos. I'm a usability/accessibility analyst, and have been with D* for almost 20 years. Although there are some things I like, for the most part the new UI is clunky, visually non-accessible, and somewhat difficult to navigate (compared to the old GUI). I can bet that to cut costs, AT&T did little usability testing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MysteryMan

kram said:


> I believe the point of the original post was to say that a GUI, especially one focused on finding things quickly and easily, should be usable and intuitive and should not require training videos. I'm a usability/accessibility analyst, and have been with D* for almost 20 years. Although there are some things I like, for the most part the new UI is clunky, visually non-accessible, and somewhat difficult to navigate (compared to the old GUI). I can bet that to cut costs, AT&T did little usability testing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hence the reason for the very slow roll out of the new UI. There are many sites with forums discussing the pros and cons of the new UI (including DIRECTV). After all is said and done AT&T/DIRECTV may or may not listen to the consensus. If they do, in time we'll see changes made to the new UI. If they don't, then what we have now is what we'll be dealing with for the foreseeable future.


----------



## inkahauts

ejbvt said:


> YOU SHOULDN'T NEED A TRAINING VIDEO TO USE A TV INTERFACE!!


Some people need one to understand how to hit the guide button and use the up and down arrows.

And sometimes a video is easier to find and understand the differences if there has been any changes.


----------



## GekkoDBS

kram said:


> I believe the point of the original post was to say that a GUI, especially one focused on finding things quickly and easily, should be usable and intuitive and should not require training videos. I'm a usability/accessibility analyst, and have been with D* for almost 20 years. Although there are some things I like, for the most part the new UI is clunky, visually non-accessible, and somewhat difficult to navigate (compared to the old GUI). I can bet that to cut costs, AT&T did little usability testing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


All good points and who would be shocked if the directive came down from AT&T to update the Directv Sat GUI and make it look and function as close as possible to the Directv NOW Gui. I don't think they considered usability at all, it was simply the suits telling the engineers to change the Sat GUI into the Now GUI.


----------



## Grafixguy

I get the fact that some of you don't like the GUI; it's certainly not perfect, but to think that ATT management decided to this in order to piss off its customers is just laughable.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Grafixguy said:


> I get the fact that some of you don't like the GUI; it's certainly not perfect, but to think that ATT management decided to this in order to piss off its customers is just laughable.


Did anyone actually write that? There could be any number of explanations or motivations, nobody but the actual insiders would know. But at this point it does not matter, hopefully Directv/ATT will deem it necessary to tweak some of the GUI changes that are bothering us.

I don't want to leave Directv for cable so I will wait a few months, I'm hoping they ditch the fade from the progress bar as that is the number one thing that degrades watching sports in my opinion. If they don't make that change then I will switch to cable and a Tivo Bolt.


----------



## slice1900

Can you post a picture of the "fade" on the progress bar? I'm wondering what it is that is bothering people so much...


----------



## mrknowitall526

Still don't have it here in PA either on my HR44. I've noticed in the latest DTV commercials they show the new GUI. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

slice1900 said:


> Can you post a picture of the "fade" on the progress bar? I'm wondering what it is that is bothering people so much...


It hides the entire bottom third of the screen. It's ridiculous and it needs to be turned into the kind of playbar that AppleTV uses. And DIRECTV now! Completely hides the sores and is very annoying when watching sports too.

The Hi Definition GUI that we have now had the same issue when they first launched it, and it got changed to what we have now before everyone even got it, so hopefully that happens again.


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> It hides the entire bottom third of the screen. It's ridiculous and it needs to be turned into the kind of playbar that AppleTV uses. And DIRECTV now! Completely hides the sores and is very annoying when watching sports too.
> 
> The Hi Definition GUI that we have now had the same issue when they first launched it, and it got changed to what we have now before everyone even got it, so hopefully that happens again.


During football today I saw an ad for Youtube TV, guess what, a progress bar with nothing hiding the screen, come on Directv, this is not rocket science.


----------



## dod1450

I have noticed with the new GUI/upgrade that my 4K client seems to take longer to be display on my TV? The older version display would be there before my smart TV video is operational.


----------



## CTJon

The progress bar bothers me a lot less than the junk stations put on the top and bottom of the picture.


----------



## boukengreen

Still don’t have it on my 54 in the Huntsville, AL DMA


----------



## GekkoDBS

CTJon said:


> The progress bar bothers me a lot less than the junk stations put on the top and bottom of the picture.


What do you mean "junk stations"? At the ATT forum a poster writes that Directv is placing announcements near the progress bar but I am not seeing any, anyone have screenshots?


----------



## NR4P

At the AT&T Dev Conference in early January 2017 at CES, anyone at the conference could see the early iterations of this GUI. Granted non of us did a deep dive with it and we were shown it on a TV display in a small area. I know I didn't test it for function but got a look with hundreds of others.

My point is that given how long this has been in development, to go national 9 months later without real UI testing and to have complaints of the fade, small fonts in the guide from distances, and ALL Channels not letting people pick channels to record is very disturbing. They spent over a year on this. It was not a rush job.


----------



## Steveknj

JerryMeeker said:


> The RVU app doesn't actually have the GUI as part of its code. It gets the GUI from the Genie, so if the Genie has been updated with the new GUI, then the RVU app shows the new GUI.


Thanks, I was afraid of that. We are getting very close to dropping D* over this. My wife just can't get it to work, and the more I play with it, the more I realize how much I loath it. Stupid things like sort order in folder defaulting to the NEWEST episode rather than the earliest. It makes zero sense since when you watch a series of episodes do YOU watch the newest first?


----------



## Steveknj

JerseyBoy said:


> Got the new GUI a week or 2 ago. The last couples of days the HR54 has become slow. Takes several seconds to respond to a button push on the remote


Yep, this is a new "feature" of mine as well. Reminds me of my old HR21 toward the end of it's life. I wonder if there's a buffer issue with the new software? But this is certainly very annoying.


----------



## Steveknj

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still don't have the new GUI on my HR44, nor my dads HR54, both in Phoenix.


You're lucky!! Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Steveknj

MysteryMan said:


> Hence the reason for the very slow roll out of the new UI. There are many sites with forums discussing the pros and cons of the new UI (including DIRECTV). After all is said and done AT&T/DIRECTV may or may not listen to the consensus. If they do, in time we'll see changes made to the new UI. If they don't, then what we have now is what we'll be dealing with for the foreseeable future.


Do you have stock in AT&T or work for them? I'm not sure why you have to constantly defend them to us? I've been a very loyal customer and have really been satisfied with most of what they have done in the past. Even the last round of changes, which previewed via the Cutting Edge forum was much better than this. This was either rolled out prematurely (and really there was no reason for this, it's not like we got any added features), or they just assumed this is what everyone wanted. What was the hurry? Why not just roll it out when everything made sense and worked as it should have. If you are happy with all the changes, that's great. But there is no need to explain why YOU think it's best and the rest of us should just deal with it. I can deal with "change" just fine if it makes sense.


----------



## MysteryMan

Steveknj said:


> Do you have stock in AT&T or work for them? I'm not sure why you have to constantly defend them to us? I've been a very loyal customer and have really been satisfied with most of what they have done in the past. Even the last round of changes, which previewed via the Cutting Edge forum was much better than this. This was either rolled out prematurely (and really there was no reason for this, it's not like we got any added features), or they just assumed this is what everyone wanted. What was the hurry? Why not just roll it out when everything made sense and worked as it should have. If you are happy with all the changes, that's great. But there is no need to explain why YOU think it's best and the rest of us should just deal with it. I can deal with "change" just fine if it makes sense.


Looks like some people here could use some Midol.


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that. We are getting very close to dropping D* over this. My wife just can't get it to work, and the more I play with it, the more I realize how much I loath it. Stupid things like sort order in folder defaulting to the NEWEST episode rather than the earliest. It makes zero sense since when you watch a series of episodes do YOU watch the newest first?


Never really thought about it before since I rarely let multiple episodes of the same show pile up to create a folder, but this is how it works on Tivo. The newest episodes are on top of the list. I just go to the bottom if it matters that they are watched in order. Tivo also lets you hit play on the folder itself, and it'll show them in the correct order if you do.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> Never really thought about it before since I rarely let multiple episodes of the same show pile up to create a folder, but this is how it works on Tivo. The newest episodes are on top of the list. I just go to the bottom if it matters that they are watched in order. Tivo also lets you hit play on the folder itself, and it'll show them in the correct order if you do.


On top of the list is fine. That's how the it used to be on the old GUI as well. What I'm complaining about is with the new GUI, when you enter any folder, you get the info screen by default on the LATEST episode and hitting enter will play THAT episode. Wouldn't it make sense to highlight the EARLIEST episode (or give you the option to do that). Isn't that how most people watch TV, in episode order? Or rather than show the info for ANYTHING, just give us the list of shows and let us choose which we want to see the info on (or again, give us the option)? I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally started the newest episode. And what might be even worse, is that by showing us the info on the LATEST episode, it can show spoilers for earlier ones. So lets say that you want to start from the beginning of a series, but you see the info on the latest episode that this or that character is dead. That's REALLY stupid. More and more people are binging, and while we don't usually binge, there are some shows that we do for whatever reason.


----------



## Steveknj

MysteryMan said:


> Looks like some people here could use some Midol.


Nice trolling, but didn't answer my question. You must have SOME reason for wanting to defend everything they are doing here. Clearly people are not happy.


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that. We are getting very close to dropping D* over this. My wife just can't get it to work, and the more I play with it, the more I realize how much I loath it. Stupid things like sort order in folder defaulting to the NEWEST episode rather than the earliest. It makes zero sense since when you watch a series of episodes do YOU watch the newest first?


Have you tried pressing the play button on a Folder ? Even tho they are sorted with the newest recording on top, it should play the recording on the bottom of the list first. ??


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried pressing the play button on a Folder ? Even tho they are sorted with the newest recording on top, it should play the recording on the bottom of the list first. ??


I haven't pressed play, but I have pressed OK and that always starts the newest (highlighted with Info) first. I will try pressing play, but either way, it's stupid to show the info on the LATEST episode if you haven't seen the earlier ones. And that's not the most intuitive way to do things. It's bad GUI design.


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> I haven't pressed play, but I have pressed OK and that always starts the newest (highlighted with Info) first. I will try pressing play, but either way, it's stupid to show the info on the LATEST episode if you haven't seen the earlier ones. And that's not the most intuitive way to do things. It's bad GUI design.


Press Play on the folder before it is opened up with the select button.


----------



## MysteryMan

Steveknj said:


> Nice trolling, but didn't answer my question. You must have SOME reason for wanting to defend everything they are doing here. Clearly people are not happy.


Watch my fingers, I'm going to type slow for you. No, I do not own stock in AT&T. Yes, I'm OK with the new UI. Is the new UI perfect? No. But we don't live in a perfect world. Is there room for change or improvement with the new UI? Yes. Will AT&T make changes to the new UI? That's up to them, they own it, we customers just use it. I don't spend a Hell of a lot of time channel surfing and menu hopping. I spend most of my TV viewing enjoying programs and recordings. And I don't go off half cocked complaining about something as trivial as the new UI as if were the end of the world!


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> Never really thought about it before since I rarely let multiple episodes of the same show pile up to create a folder, but this is how it works on Tivo. The newest episodes are on top of the list. I just go to the bottom if it matters that they are watched in order. Tivo also lets you hit play on the folder itself, and it'll show them in the correct order if you do.


You could always hit the Play button when a folder was highlighted and it would play the oldest recording first. Why would they change that?

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> *I haven't pressed play*, but I have pressed OK and that always starts the newest (highlighted with Info) first. I will try pressing play, but either way, it's stupid to show the info on the LATEST episode if you haven't seen the earlier ones. And that's not the most intuitive way to do things. It's bad GUI design.


I don't have the new GUI yet, but you really should try hitting the Play button, it should take you to the earliest recorded episode. It's always worked that way...unless that's changed.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

Steveknj said:


> What was the hurry?


Xmas gift for customers


----------



## carl6

Guys,

Please remember, discuss the topic, not each other. We don't need personal challenges or accusations. If necessary, we can delete messages or lock the thread, but I'd rather not do that.

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> I haven't pressed play, but I have pressed OK and that always starts the newest (highlighted with Info) first. I will try pressing play, but either way, it's stupid to show the info on the LATEST episode if you haven't seen the earlier ones. And that's not the most intuitive way to do things. It's bad GUI design.


What's odd to me is that you are complying about something that has not changed. It's always done this. I think you just notice it more now because of the floating box so the info shows where your eyes are focused rather than at the top of the screen.

Select starting playback instead of taking you to more info is also new, but that doesn't change what is highlighted first or how the folders have been sorted from day one with the DVRs.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I don't have the new GUI yet, but you really should try hitting the Play button, it should take you to the earliest recorded episode. It's always worked that way...unless that's changed.
> 
> Rich


That has not changed. Works great.


----------



## Steveknj

MysteryMan said:


> Watch my fingers, I'm going to type slow for you. No, I do not own stock in AT&T. Yes, I'm OK with the new UI. Is the new UI perfect? No. But we don't live in a perfect world. Is there room for change or improvement with the new UI? Yes. Will AT&T make changes to the new UI? That's up to them, they own it, we customers just use it. I don't spend a Hell of a lot of time channel surfing and menu hopping. I spend most of my TV viewing enjoying programs and recordings. And I don't go off half cocked complaining about something as trivial as the new UI as if were the end of the world!


The UI is only the most important part of the device. It's where you do EVERYTHING. Trivial? Hardly.

It's not the end of the world, but I do have other choices. For what you use it for, if it's fine, more power to you. But you don't have to defend it and belittle everyone here who complains and wants to see it better. That's the definition of trolling. So if you want to act like a jerk, that's up to you. Go back to under the bridge from where you came. (see now you have me stooping to your level). I'm done feeding you.


----------



## Steveknj

Rich said:


> I don't have the new GUI yet, but you really should try hitting the Play button, it should take you to the earliest recorded episode. It's always worked that way...unless that's changed.
> 
> Rich


Thanks, that's something I never did when I had the old interface. I just went into the folder and chose the episode and played it that way (Which I'd prefer to do to see what episode I left off at...and, what if you have a folder where you've watched some episodes but not others, does it start on the earliest UNVIEWED episode or the earliest that is in the folder?). With that said, why would the GUI show the info to the latest episode when there are older unplayed episodes. As I said, that's a spoiler waiting to happen and makes little sense from a usability standpoint.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> What's odd to me is that you are complying about something that has not changed. It's always done this. I think you just notice it more now because of the floating box so the info shows where your eyes are focused rather than at the top of the screen.
> 
> Select starting playback instead of taking you to more info is also new, but that doesn't change what is highlighted first or how the folders have been sorted from day one with the DVRs.


As I said, thanks, I didn't realize that was a feature of the old GUI. Still, the floating info box should default to the earliest, not the latest episode when entering the folder.


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> As I said, thanks, I didn't realize that was a feature of the old GUI. Still, the floating info box should default to the earliest, not the latest episode when entering the folder.


Think of it like stacking bricks.
You put the first one on the ground, then the next one goes on top of the one you just put on the ground. Newest is on the Top.


----------



## CTJon

GordonGekko said:


> What do you mean "junk stations"? At the ATT forum a poster writes that Directv is placing announcements near the progress bar but I am not seeing any, anyone have screenshots?


Didn't write that well - the junk I meant was weather warnings, special events they promote, etc. Banners across bottom and sometime top.


----------



## inkahauts

CTJon said:


> Didn't write that well - the junk I meant was weather warnings, special events they promote, etc. Banners across bottom and sometime top.


I have never once seen any of that on live tv. Are you talking about in the guide? If not then maybe that's your station or it's a test of something new but I highly doubt it.

The only things they give you are the pop ups when you land on a interactive channel.

And weather ones sound like mandatory station and area things.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> Think of it like stacking bricks.
> You put the first one on the ground, then the next one goes on top of the one you just put on the ground. Newest is on the Top.


Yes, I get that, and the list itself is in the proper order, newest on top. My complaint is (and I guess I'm just not clear about it) is that the floating info box should default to showing the earliest episode, which accomplishes two things:

1) for most people this is the default watching order, from earliest to latest, so if you want to go into the folder and check episodes, that's where you'd like to start with the newer episodes stacked above it. This would make it easier to go to the earlier episode rather than having to scroll down.

2) It removes the "spoiler" aspect to those of us who binge. As mentioned, for example, if I want to start from E1 and the floating info shows up first on the last episode, there is potential to spoil what happens. Say there are 3 main characters at the start of the show, Jim, Bob and Jane. Now the newest episode is the default episode highlighted (as is the case now) and the info box says "After Jim's death, Bob and Jane contemplate their futures", well that's a huge spoiler isn't it? We've all seen info boxes like this.

So my thought would be, when opening a folder to see the episode list, either open with the oldest first "info'd" or give the option to remove the floating info box (i.e. classic list).


----------



## mrknowitall526

Steveknj said:


> Yes, I get that, and the list itself is in the proper order, newest on top. My complaint is (and I guess I'm just not clear about it) is that the floating info box should default to showing the earliest episode, which accomplishes two things:
> 
> 1) for most people this is the default watching order, from earliest to latest, so if you want to go into the folder and check episodes, that's where you'd like to start with the newer episodes stacked above it. This would make it easier to go to the earlier episode rather than having to scroll down.
> 
> 2) It removes the "spoiler" aspect to those of us who binge. As mentioned, for example, if I want to start from E1 and the floating info shows up first on the last episode, there is potential to spoil what happens. Say there are 3 main characters at the start of the show, Jim, Bob and Jane. Now the newest episode is the default episode highlighted (as is the case now) and the info box says "After Jim's death, Bob and Jane contemplate their futures", well that's a huge spoiler isn't it? We've all seen info boxes like this.
> 
> So my thought would be, when opening a folder to see the episode list, either open with the oldest first "info'd" or give the option to remove the floating info box (i.e. classic list).


I still don't understand what your problem with this is. I don't have the new GUI yet, but it functions exactly like this on both my HR44 and HR24. Going to List and choosing a show lists the most recent episode at the top on the 24. On the 44, they see sorted by S#E# unless it is not in the info in which case it lists those with # first and those without at the end. It still shows the info for whatever episode is highlighted, and yes it does highlight the most recent first. But why would you expect it to jump to the bottom? When navigating through menus it would be really stupid if when you expand something, it jumps way to the bottom to begin scrolling. It might make sense to you but I think it would make the navigation even more difficult.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

mrknowitall526 said:


> I still don't understand what your problem with this is. I don't have the new GUI yet, but it functions exactly like this on both my HR44 and HR24. Going to List and choosing a show lists the most recent episode at the top on the 24. On the 44, they see sorted by S#E# unless it is not in the info in which case it lists those with # first and those without at the end. It still shows the info for whatever episode is highlighted, and yes it does highlight the most recent first. But why would you expect it to jump to the bottom? When navigating through menus it would be really stupid if when you expand something, it jumps way to the bottom to begin scrolling. It might make sense to you but I think it would make the navigation even more difficult.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


So I want to apologize profusely to everyone here. I have one older HR2x here and yes, it works exactly like the new GUI regarding the folder and lists (with the exception of having the floating info box). So, I was wrong about the functionality (although I do think my way would be an improvement!).

It's interesting, after not looking at it for a couple of weeks, it's amazing how much brighter and sharper the old interface is compared to the new one. I know it's not HD, but it still looks better.


----------



## TimCoh

MysteryMan said:


> Watch my fingers, I'm going to type slow for you. No, I do not own stock in AT&T. Yes, I'm OK with the new UI. Is the new UI perfect? No. But we don't live in a perfect world. Is there room for change or improvement with the new UI? Yes. Will AT&T make changes to the new UI? That's up to them, they own it, we customers just use it. I don't spend a Hell of a lot of time channel surfing and menu hopping. I spend most of my TV viewing enjoying programs and recordings. And I don't go off half cocked complaining about something as trivial as the new UI as if were the end of the world!


Well most here pay over a hundred a month. Should not have to be beta testers.


----------



## AngryManMLS

Steveknj said:


> This was either rolled out prematurely (and really there was no reason for this, it's not like we got any added features), or they just assumed this is what everyone wanted.


They did add HDR support for programming that has HDR with the new GUI. So yes one new feature added for those few of us with 4K sets that has HDR support.



TimCoh said:


> Well most here pay over a hundred a month. Should not have to be beta testers.


I agree with this so much. Yes if you volunteer to beta test that is one thing. But to roll out this GUI knowing people are going to not like it is another all together. And yes DirecTV is going to lose customers over this. I know they will fix it but people today have no patience for that. Just go look at their Facebook page. Tons upon tons upon tons of complaints over there.

Just saying.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> So I want to apologize profusely to everyone here. I have one older HR2x here and yes, it works exactly like the new GUI regarding the folder and lists (with the exception of having the floating info box). So, I was wrong about the functionality (although I do think my way would be an improvement!).
> 
> It's interesting, after not looking at it for a couple of weeks, it's amazing how much brighter and sharper the old interface is compared to the new one. I know it's not HD, but it still looks better.


I have found it depends on the tv. I've seen the new GUI on several different tvs and some look a lot better and are much sharper with the new GUI than others. And the old guide falls in between the extremes. Just my personal take...


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> I have found it depends on the tv. I've seen the new GUI on several different tvs and some look a lot better and are much sharper with the new GUI than others. And the old guide falls in between the extremes. Just my personal take...


No doubt, and it could also be due to how you have your video tweaked as well on your TV. The TV that has the old DVR on it is a cheap Roku powered TV (I think it's a Hisense, def not a TCL) and it is only 32". I don't think we ever tweaked it from the default settings. My primary TV that has the new GUI via a Genie mini has been tweaked for a dark room, but it's a better 55" LG TV, so that could have a lot to do with it. I don't have any issues with the font or color reading the new GUI, it just looks kinda dull. THAT to me is not a huge deal.

I'm starting to play and get used to where things are. My wife on the other hand is ready to toss the thing out the window. She's gotten to the point where she's "afraid" to actually watch any recorded shows for fear of watching the wrong thing or not being able to find exactly what she's looking for. I'm sure it won't take much convincing to get her to switch to cable if I decided to go that route. And now a new annoyance with calling Customer Care which i won't go into here, but something I was afraid of when they were bought by ATT.


----------



## Steveknj

AngryManMLS said:


> They did add HDR support for programming that has HDR with the new GUI. So yes one new feature added for those few of us with 4K sets that has HDR support.


Going to check that out for the Rose Bowl and see how well it works. For now, I'm less than impressed with D* 4k offerings, but, it reminds me of when HD first came out and there was very limited selection. I'm sure there's not much content anywhere outside of streaming and discs.


----------



## Bill Broderick

TimCoh said:


> Well most here pay over a hundred a month. Should not have to be beta testers.


The problem is that by not participating as a beta tester, by the time that we get to form an opinion, the decisions have already been made and the modifications have already been rolled out. It's not like they rolled out a buggy release. They rolled out one that works as intended. We just don't like that intent.


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> The problem is that by not participating as a beta tester, by the time that we get to form an opinion, the decisions have already been made and the modifications have already been rolled out. It's not like they rolled out a buggy release. They rolled out one that works as intended. We just don't like that intent.


I don't think that's what he means. He means that they send out a public release and are FORCED to be beta testers by virtue of them releasing a VERY buggy interface that includes a poorly thought out UI. So 6 months down the road with all the complaints they will get, they will have to update the UI with the fixes that should have been there in the first place. I think he's be perfectly find VOLUNTEERING to be a beta tester to help suss out issues BEFORE the public release.

Now, is this type of thing common? Ask a user of ANY major OS or piece of software. Of course it is. Sometimes, it's small things they get wrong, but sometimes it a major complaint (think Start menu missing from Windows 8).


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> I don't think that's what he means. He means that they send out a public release and are FORCED to be beta testers by virtue of them releasing a VERY buggy interface that includes a poorly thought out UI. So 6 months down the road with all the complaints they will get, they will have to update the UI with the fixes that should have been there in the first place. I think he's be perfectly find VOLUNTEERING to be a beta tester to help suss out issues BEFORE the public release.
> 
> Now, is this type of thing common? Ask a user of ANY major OS or piece of software. Of course it is. Sometimes, it's small things they get wrong, but sometimes it a major complaint (think Start menu missing from Windows 8).


But, there isn't anything buggy about it. Everything works. We just don't like design.

As has been pointed out earlier in this thread, the new GUI has been in the works for a year now. Beta testing has occurred and any of us who wanted to have a voice in that testing (however small that voice might be) could have participated in that testing to some regard via the Cutting Edge program.

If you believe that there will be any significant changes to the new GUI at this point, I think that you're mistaken. Historically, people have just gotten used to things that bother them to the point that they are no longer bothered.

When the Genies came out, everybody botched about the presence of a progress bar during 30 skip/slip. Now, I'm amazed when I see posts from people complaining about the lack of a progress bar during 30 skip/slip on HR2x models.

If complaining makes you feel good, then go for it. But, I wouldn't hold my breath expecting changes based on those complaints.

Sure, they will lose some customers. But, those seem people won't be any happier with another provider because the GUI will be completely different from what they are used to, not just a little bit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> *So I want to apologize profusely to everyone here.* I have one older HR2x here and yes, it works exactly like the new GUI regarding the folder and lists (with the exception of having the floating info box). So, I was wrong about the functionality (although I do think my way would be an improvement!).
> 
> It's interesting, after not looking at it for a couple of weeks, it's amazing how much brighter and sharper the old interface is compared to the new one. I know it's not HD, but it still looks better.


Takes a good, big man to do that, wish there were more folks that could admit they were wrong so graciously.

Kudos,

Rich


----------



## Rich

TimCoh said:


> Well most here pay over a hundred a month. Should not have to be beta testers.


Think D* is the only company that puts out stuff to the public and waits to see what happens? If you do, you're wrong. I don't like it, but I can understand why companies and whole industries do this, it's cheaper than any other way. Take a look at your fluorescent lights and you'll see an example of an industry using the public to test the tubes, been going on for decades.

Rich


----------



## Rich

AngryManMLS said:


> They did add HDR support for programming that has HDR with the new GUI. So yes one new feature added for those few of us with 4K sets that has HDR support.
> 
> I agree with this so much. Yes if you volunteer to beta test that is one thing. But to roll out this GUI knowing people are going to not like it is another all together. And yes DirecTV is going to lose customers over this. I know they will fix it but people today have no patience for that. Just go look at their Facebook page. Tons upon tons upon tons of complaints over there.
> 
> *Just saying*.


And you said it well, they did the same thing the last time the GUI was changed, get the impression either nobody at D* cares or they just don't bother with history?

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> The problem is that by not participating as a beta tester, by the time that we get to form an opinion, the decisions have already been made and the modifications have already been rolled out. It's not like they rolled out a buggy release. They rolled out one that works as intended. We just don't like that intent.


Last time they changed the GUI they rolled it out with bugs, remember that nightmare Bill? I do. I'm not really seeing any complaints about "bugs" this time around, just dislike of something new. Takes time to get used to new stuff. Paradigm shifts are never easy...

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> I don't think that's what he means. He means that they send out a public release and are FORCED to be beta testers by virtue of them releasing a VERY buggy interface that includes a poorly thought out UI. So 6 months down the road with all the complaints they will get, they will have to update the UI with the fixes that should have been there in the first place. I think he's be perfectly find VOLUNTEERING to be a beta tester to help suss out issues BEFORE the public release.
> 
> Now, is this type of thing common? Ask a user of ANY major OS or piece of software. Of course it is. Sometimes, it's small things they get wrong, but sometimes it a major complaint (think Start menu missing from Windows 8).


What are all these "bugs" you speak of? Serious question, not breaking ****s.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> No doubt, and it could also be due to how you have your video tweaked as well on your TV. The TV that has the old DVR on it is a cheap Roku powered TV (I think it's a Hisense, def not a TCL) and it is only 32". I don't think we ever tweaked it from the default settings. My primary TV that has the new GUI via a Genie mini has been tweaked for a dark room, but it's a better 55" LG TV, so that could have a lot to do with it. I don't have any issues with the font or color reading the new GUI, it just looks kinda dull. THAT to me is not a huge deal.
> 
> I'm starting to play and get used to where things are. My wife on the other hand is ready to toss the thing out the window. She's gotten to the point where she's "afraid" to actually watch any recorded shows for fear of watching the wrong thing or not being able to find exactly what she's looking for. I'm sure it won't take much convincing to get her to switch to cable if I decided to go that route. And now a new annoyance with calling Customer Care which i won't go into here, but something I was afraid of when they were bought by ATT.


Honestly what you are saying about your wife makes no sense. The playlist didn't change hardly at all. Actually almost none. They just moved a hidden feature to filter to the left and always show it. Then they made folder open in a New window instead of inline. And it's a floating box for info. That's not a fundamental change in how you scroll through and chose a program to watch. I'm curios what it is she just doesn't get about the new GUI? My mom has it on her DVR and I didn't even get a call or have to explain anything to her about it, and I have to explain everything electronic to her.


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> But, there isn't anything buggy about it. Everything works. We jut don't like design.
> 
> As has been pointed out earlier in this thread, the new GUI has been in the works for a year now. Beta testing has occurred and any of us who wanted to have a voice in that testing (however small that voice might be) could have participated in that testing to some regard via the Cutting Edge program.
> 
> If you believe that there will be any significant changes to the new GUI at this point, I think that you're mistaken. Historically, people have just gotten used to things that bother them to the point that they are no longer bothered.
> 
> When the Genies came out, everybody botched about the presence of a progress bar during 30 skip/slip. Now, *I'm amazed when I see posts from people complaining about the lack of a progress bar during 30 skip/slip on HR2x models.*
> 
> If complaining makes you feel good, then go for it. But, I wouldn't hold my breath expecting changes based on those complaints.
> 
> Sure, they will lose some customers. But, those seem people won't be any happier with another provider because the GUI will be completely different from what they are used to, not just a little bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


OMG! I've seen one poster comment on that. Have there been others? I really dislike the form of the PB. Especially when watching football games. I guess whoever dreamed up this goofy PB doesn't watch football or lives in a region that doesn't have a way to see the NFL games. It's almost as if the PB was deliberately designed to block out all the info on the bottom of the screens during the games.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> OMG! I've seen one poster comment on that. Have there been others? I really dislike the form of the PB. Especially when watching football games. I guess whoever dreamed up this goofy PB doesn't watch football or lives in a region that doesn't have a way to see the NFL games. It's almost as if the PB was deliberately designed to block out all the info on the bottom of the screens during the games.
> 
> Rich


I always thought the PB is too wide. I watch a lot of boxing and it covers the round number about half the time. There is no reason for it to be so long / wide.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Honestly what you are saying about your wife makes no sense. The playlist didn't change hardly at all. Actually almost none. They just moved a hidden feature to filter to the left and always show it. Then they made folder open in a New window instead of inline. And it's a floating box for info. That's not a fundamental change in how you scroll through and chose a program to watch. I'm curios what it is she just doesn't get about the new GUI? My mom has it on her DVR and I didn't even get a call or have to explain anything to her about it, and I have to explain everything electronic to her.


You don't know my wife! The old screens were easier to read and the floating box confuses her (as it did me when I first started using it). Before it was pretty clear. episode is highlighted with the info box at the top, so it was separated outside the list. Now, the floating box is PART of the list. It's confusing to her and she doesn't like it. I can't blame her. It's very busy looking and confusing. Like anything else, once you get used to it and train yourself on what you're seeing, it's fine, but it's not the cleanest look. It's one of those things that really could have been left alone, instead of trying to fancy it up. Clearn and simple is best. You learn that when you deal with software and users all day.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> I always thought the PB is too wide. I watch a lot of boxing and it covers the round number about half the time. There is no reason for it to be so long / wide.


And you don't have a Genie, right? It's worse on them.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> And you don't have a Genie, right? It's worse on them.
> 
> Rich


Correct, only 1 HR24 and 1 H24.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> You don't know my wife! The old screens were easier to read and the floating box confuses her (as it did me when I first started using it). Before it was pretty clear. episode is highlighted with the info box at the top, so it was separated outside the list. Now, the floating box is PART of the list. It's confusing to her and she doesn't like it. I can't blame her. It's very busy looking and confusing. Like anything else, once you get used to it and train yourself on what you're seeing, it's fine, but it's not the cleanest look. It's one of those things that really could have been left alone, instead of trying to fancy it up. Clearn and simple is best. You learn that when you deal with software and users all day.


I hate the floating box. Every GUI designer from every company that uses that should have their head examined. It's bad. Period. It has no place in any GUI.

But I can deal with it. It brings more attention to what you are about to play though. So that's why I don't get she's afraid of playing stuff. It makes it harder to keep track of where you are in the playlist but not in what you are choosing once you find it imho. It also causes quirks in paging up and down in the list that's stupid as well. But again I don't get how she's afraid of playing something


----------



## ericknolls

itzme said:


> I had the same issues and eventually they had to send me another genie minis client. After commercials on FF,REW,skip or channel changes would get it back. DTV will have you try some things first, like swapping devices and such.


Thanks itzme!

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls

jimmie57 said:


> If you are running an HDMI from the receiver to an AVR and then to the TV, you might try running an optical or digital cable to the AVR and run the HDMI direct from the receiver to the TV and see if that stops your problem. I have my system set that way.


Thanks jimmie57...

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Correct, only 1 HR24 and 1 H24.


What I meant by worse is the PB stays on the screen after a 30 Skip. Baffles me why they can't fix it.

Rich


----------



## reubenray

Will I get an email warning me the update is coming?


----------



## Grafixguy

I got the email a week after getting the new GUI


----------



## P Smith

reubenray said:


> Will I get an email warning me the update is coming?


what is your email addy ?


----------



## Indiana627

inkahauts said:


> I hate the floating box. Every GUI designer from every company that uses that should have their head examined. It's bad. Period. It has no place in any GUI.
> 
> But I can deal with it. It brings more attention to what you are about to play though. So that's why I don't get she's afraid of playing stuff. It makes it harder to keep track of where you are in the playlist but not in what you are choosing once you find it imho. It also causes quirks in paging up and down in the list that's stupid as well. But again I don't get how she's afraid of playing something


I hate it because it makes scrolling through the playlist much slower. Before I could get to the bottom pretty quick. Now I have to go to the left and select a subcategory just to try and make scrolling the list easier and faster. PITA. Oh and I now always have to hit 0 to alpha sort whereas before I could save that setting.


----------



## sda3

It is very slow in an rvu tv. I don't mind the guide and info screens but I don't like the large highlighted box in the list view. Also, did I mention it's really slow?!? On the RVU tv it takes a second after ever button push, which is excruciating. Tonight it started doing this in the list and menu, guide looks fine.

I'd classify that as a bug....


----------



## compnurd

sda3 said:


> It is very slow in an rvu tv. I don't mind the guide and info screens but I don't like the large highlighted box in the list view. Also, did I mention it's really slow?!? On the RVU tv it takes a second after ever button push, which is excruciating. Tonight it started doing this in the list and menu, guide looks fine.
> 
> I'd classify that as a bug....
> 
> View attachment 29120


If it is slow on your RVU then get a C61k RVU performance depends on your tv


----------



## sda3

compnurd said:


> If it is slow on your RVU then get a C61k RVU performance depends on your tv


But it wasn't slow before the new GUI.... it has its own set of other issues that many people using RVU have described, but it wasn't slow. Getting a new piece of hardware and extending a contract isn't always the answer.


----------



## JerryMeeker

compnurd said:


> If it is slow on your RVU then get a C61k RVU performance depends on your tv


Based on the comments here, that would be trading one set of problems for another. It may be worth it, and justify the additional expense, when the 4K offerings from DTV are more robust, IMO.


----------



## compnurd

sda3 said:


> But it wasn't slow before the new GUI.... it has its own set of other issues that many people using RVU have described, but it wasn't slow. Getting a new piece of hardware and extending a contract isn't always the answer.


Then the problem would be your TV needs its firmware updated.. Or rather your TV manu. needs to updates it's firmware to better support the new GUI.. RVU performance is not dictated by Directv. My Samsung RVU performance is on par with my C61K but my TV firmware updated in the last month


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> Based on the comments here, that would be trading one set of problems for another. It may be worth it, and justify the additional expense, when the 4K offerings from DTV are more robust, IMO.


Disagree. with the exception of the startup delay on the C61k right now.. I have zero issues


----------



## JerryMeeker

compnurd said:


> Disagree. with the exception of the startup delay on the C61k right now.. I have zero issues


That may be the case for you, but are you disputing that many others have reported issues with their C61K's?


----------



## Rich

sda3 said:


> It is very slow in an rvu tv. I don't mind the guide and info screens but I don't like the large highlighted box in the list view. Also, did I mention it's really slow?!? On the RVU tv it takes a second after ever button push, which is excruciating. Tonight it started doing this in the list and menu, guide looks fine.
> 
> *I'd classify that as a bug*....
> 
> View attachment 29120


Sure looks like a bug. Would the C61 be faster? I haven't seen any posts where people say they're thrilled with the RVU sets.

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> That may be the case for you, but are you disputing that many others have reported issues with their C61K's?


Software affects the equipment in different ways. Most equipment works well after the updates but there are some boxes that get buggy. Been this way for a long time. We do need folks to tell us they don't have problems, that's important. Used to be "marginal HDDs" were blamed, incorrectly. Simply put, NRs adversely affect some devices. It's not nearly as bad as it used to be, but I think that's what we're seeing in some cases.

Rich


----------



## JerseyBoy

Steveknj said:


> Yep, this is a new "feature" of mine as well. Reminds me of my old HR21 toward the end of it's life. I wonder if there's a buffer issue with the new software? But this is certainly very annoying.


Doing a power cycle fixed it on mine


----------



## compnurd

JerseyBoy said:


> Doing a power cycle fixed it on mine


Sometimes a clearmybox is needed also


----------



## Bill Broderick

compnurd said:


> Sometimes a clearmybox is needed also


Historically, executing a clearmybox after any software update has been a good idea. Even if it doesn't do anything for a given update, it can't hurt.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

JerseyBoy said:


> Doing a power cycle fixed it on mine


Did this to no avail. Did you cycle the mini or the HR54 or both?


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> Historically, executing a clearmybox after any software update has been a good idea. Even if it doesn't do anything for a given update, it can't hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


that's just a word search for clearmybox? Or is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> that's just a word search for clearmybox? Or is there anything else I need to do?


nope just search and it will reboot


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> that's just a word search for clearmybox? Or is there anything else I need to do?


You put CLEARMYBOX into the search box and then hit the red button on the screen.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

or "TYPE" CLEARMYBOX in the search window -then Search -then Search all - NO need to hit anything


----------



## Steveknj

Thanks all. Am I right to assume that this will clear my recording queue? if that's the case, I'll wait to do it overnight when nothing is recording.


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> Thanks all. Am I right to assume that this will clear my recording queue? if that's the case, I'll wait to do it overnight when nothing is recording.


Yes it will It will rebuild over 12-24 hours


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> Thanks all. Am I right to assume that this will clear my recording queue? if that's the case, I'll wait to do it overnight when nothing is recording.


I have done this with less than 2 hours for the next recording and it recorded it.
Doing it before you go to bed, if you do not have recordings then, is good. I usually do it as soon as I wake up because quite a few of my recordings are after 10 pm on the premium channels like HBO.


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> Thanks all. Am I right to assume that this will clear my recording queue? if that's the case, I'll wait to do it overnight when nothing is recording.


If you have a recording scheduled it won't affect the recording unless it's set to record while the HR is rebooting. You probably won't see much Guide or Playlist info but you shouldn't lose any content.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

CLearmybox -Does that reloads the Firmware- Clears all the Guide data and VOD data -and rebuild all those tables - Will not effect any saved content or setting - The full guide data can take 24 to 48 Hours to fully rebuild.


----------



## Laxguy

It does not download firmware. My Guide data is usually rebuilt within 12 hours. 

But the important thing to note is that the first few hours will d/l very soon, assuring you won't lose a recording that is about to start.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> *It does not download firmware.* My Guide data is usually rebuilt within 12 hours.
> 
> But the important thing to note is that the first few hours will d/l very soon, assuring you won't lose a recording that is about to start.


Thanx, I thought that was wrong.

Rich


----------



## Steveknj

Thanks all for the clarification. I'll have to remember to do this tonight (I forgot last night. Hopefully that will cure the box of the terrible lag.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> So I want to apologize profusely to everyone here. I have one older HR2x here and yes, it works exactly like the new GUI regarding the folder and lists (with the exception of having the floating info box). So, I was wrong about the functionality (although I do think my way would be an improvement!).


You weren't wrong. The HR2x's have always been sorted by recency within a folder. However, they changed that with the Genie. As long as the episode had Season & Episode information, those episodes were sorted by Season/Episode (newest to oldest) within the folder. Then, all episodes without S/E information (pretty much everything recorded on the HR2x's were listed at the bottom, in recording date sequence (newest to oldest).

I felt that this modification was a great improvement with the Genies. I have no idea why they would revert back to the old format.

I recently recorded all episodes of Knightfall from the On Demand channel. Episode 3 was missing (1,2 & 4 were there) and because of the issue of not being able to watch some On Demand content via MRV, I recorded it in both my bedroom and den. Today, episode 3 became available. So, I recorded it on both DVR's. The old way, I would have seen episodes 1-4 in descending sequence within the folder. With the new way (or the really old HR2x way) the episodes are all over the folder.

This was a bad change as far as I'm concerned.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MizzouTiger

So, is DirecTv getting away from using the red/green/blue/yellow buttons? The green and red buttons used to to 12 hours forward and backward in the guide. The yellow button would allow you to jump to a specific day/time in the guide and also change the sort order in the playlist. Any time I have tried any of the color buttons with the new GUI, nothing happens. It's kind of a pain with my Harmony Ultimate One remote now - I have to scroll to a different screen on the remote in order to get to the "0" or "-" buttons to do some of these functions now. I tried to reassign the color buttons to "0" or "-", but apparently can't do that with the Ultimate One.


----------



## Bill Broderick

MizzouTiger said:


> So, is DirecTv getting away from using the red/green/blue/yellow buttons? The green and red buttons used to to 12 hours forward and backward in the guide. The yellow button would allow you to jump to a specific day/time in the guide and also change the sort order in the playlist. Any time I have tried any of the color buttons with the new GUI, nothing happens. It's kind of a pain with my Harmony Ultimate One remote now - I have to scroll to a different screen on the remote in order to get to the "0" or "-" buttons to do some of these functions now. I tried to reassign the color buttons to "0" or "-", but apparently can't do that with the Ultimate One.


The fast forward & rewind buttons are now used for the 12 hour forward & back.

Technically, this has always been the case with Genies as the remote that comes with the Genie doesn't have a green button. However, they "grandfathered" the colored buttons to perform the classic functions.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

Also, you should be able to setup sequences to allow you to replicate the old color button functionality on the Ultimate One.

I have the Harmonie One running the old software. So, sequences aren't available to me. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> You weren't wrong. The HR2x's have always been sorted by recency within a folder. However, they changed that with the Genie. As long as the episode had Season & Episode information, those episodes were sorted by Season/Episode (newest to oldest) within the folder. Then, all episodes without S/E information (pretty much everything recorded on the HR2x's were listed at the bottom, in recording date sequence (newest to oldest).
> 
> I felt that this modification was a great improvement with the Genies. I have no idea why they would revert back to the old format.
> 
> I recently recorded all episodes of Knightfall from the On Demand channel. Episode 3 was missing (1,2 & 4 were there) and because of the issue of not being able to watch some On Demand content via MRV, I recorded it in both my bedroom and den. Today, episode 3 became available. So, I recorded it on both DVR's. The old way, I would have seen episodes 1-4 in descending sequence within the folder. With the new way (or the really old HR2x way) the episodes are all over the folder.
> 
> This was a bad change as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They have not changed the way programs are sorted in folders with the new GUI at all except for one thing. If a folder is based on a search, like say a specific actor, then it is ordered with the oldest recording at the top, and the newest at the bottom. Otherwise everything else sort wise is the same, minus the options to sort z-a and oldest to newest.

What you are seeing is some sort of bug or oddity due to on demand. It's not an indication they changed anything on genies with the new GUI for using season and episode info.


----------



## sangs

inkahauts said:


> They have not changed the way programs are sorted in folders with the new GUI at all except for one thing. If a folder is based on a search, like say a specific actor, then it is ordered with the oldest recording at the top, and the newest at the bottom. Otherwise everything else sort wise is the same, minus the options to sort z-a and oldest to newest.
> 
> What you are seeing is some sort of bug or oddity due to on demand. It's not an indication they changed anything on genies with the new GUI for using season and episode info.


What he said. My recordings are still sorted by season, episode, etc. with the new update. Occasionally there will be a random episode that doesn't list the season or number, and it'll find its way to the bottom, but 99.9 percent of them are listed properly.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Since we are all gushing with praise for the features in the new GUI, I wonder why they did away with showing the channel name and number on the “Upcoming Recordings” screen. I think that displaying that info was useful.


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> Since we are all gushing with praise for the features in the new GUI, I wonder why they did away with showing the channel name and number on the "Upcoming Recordings" screen. I think that displaying that info was useful.


Mine show it


----------



## Bill Broderick

sangs said:


> What he said. My recordings are still sorted by season, episode, etc. with the new update. Occasionally there will be a random episode that doesn't list the season or number, and it'll find its way to the bottom, but 99.9 percent of them are listed properly.


I'm definitely seeing some bugs in this that are not related to On Demand episodes. This morning I checked a show where I record all episodes, both new and repeat, on multiple PBS channels. I only delete duplicates. For the most part, the episodes are sorted in Season / Episode sequence. However, towards the top are S15/E11, S15/E12, S15/E13 and right above them are S15/E3 and S15/E4. The only thing about these episodes that is different from the others is that they were both recorded after the software upgrade took place.


----------



## boukengreen

Bill Broderick said:


> You weren't wrong. The HR2x's have always been sorted by recency within a folder. However, they changed that with the Genie. As long as the episode had Season & Episode information, those episodes were sorted by Season/Episode (newest to oldest) within the folder. Then, all episodes without S/E information (pretty much everything recorded on the HR2x's were listed at the bottom, in recording date sequence (newest to oldest).
> 
> I felt that this modification was a great improvement with the Genies. I have no idea why they would revert back to the old format.
> 
> I recently recorded all episodes of Knightfall from the On Demand channel. Episode 3 was missing (1,2 & 4 were there) and because of the issue of not being able to watch some On Demand content via MRV, I recorded it in both my bedroom and den. Today, episode 3 became available. So, I recorded it on both DVR's. The old way, I would have seen episodes 1-4 in descending sequence within the folder. With the new way (or the really old HR2x way) the episodes are all over the folder.
> 
> This was a bad change as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wish you had the option of choosing how you want the recordings to show in a folder either by season/episode or recording date because I there are some shows where that doesn't matter like Forged In Fire when History is doing a marathon you will have the winner of the last show air on the new recording before the show starts


----------



## inkahauts

Huh? If it doesn’t matter then you really don’t need an option and if they do a marathon they should be in the same order wether they sort by recorded time or season episode so not sure what you where getting at.


----------



## JerryMeeker

compnurd said:


> Mine show it


Here is the "Upcoming Recordings" screen. Where does it show channel name and number? For example, Blue Bloods has no channel name or number. Are you running a more recent SW version?


----------



## WestDC

Press info and it will show it. and if it then says no info - Because the Guide doesn't contain any which that info is provided by the channel


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> Here is the "Upcoming Recordings" screen. Where does it show channel name and number? For example, Blue Bloods has no channel name or number. Are you running a more recent SW version?
> 
> View attachment 29125


Scroll down to blue bloods and it shows it right there under the show name


----------



## JerryMeeker

compnurd said:


> Scroll down to blue bloods and it shows it right there under the show name


You are missing the point I am trying to make. Here is the To-Do list from the old GUI:










Note the inclusion in the right column of the channel number and name. I am not here to disparage the New GUI, only to point out where newly-designed screens now have reduced functionality. It is useful to me to be able to see this information without having to scroll down and highlight each program, and from that perspective, the new screen is less useful. One might ask why they didn't include the same information as part of the redesign.


----------



## boukengreen

inkahauts said:


> Huh? If it doesn't matter then you really don't need an option and if they do a marathon they should be in the same order wether they sort by recorded time or season episode so not sure what you where getting at.


The marathon could go S1E3 then S4E5 then S2E3 but it shows up S1E3 then S2E3 then S4E5 so it would play them and I would see then winner of S4E5 before watching S2E3 then after that finishes I would then see S4E5 if I pressed play without opening the folder


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> You are missing the point I am trying to make. Here is the To-Do list from the old GUI:
> 
> View attachment 29126
> 
> 
> Note the inclusion in the right column of the channel number and name. I am not here to disparage the New GUI, only to point out where newly-designed screens now have reduced functionality. It is useful to me to be able to see this information without having to scroll down and highlight each program, and from that perspective, the new screen is less useful. One might ask why they didn't include the same information as part of the redesign.


Ah. Lol. I have been using the new GUI for so long now I forgot about that


----------



## MizzouTiger

Bill Broderick said:


> Also, you should be able to setup sequences to allow you to replicate the old color button functionality on the Ultimate One.
> 
> I have the Harmonie One running the old software. So, sequences aren't available to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip on creating a sequence for that. I was able to assign the number "0" to the yellow button so now it's very simple to sort the playlist or to jump to a specific day/time in the guide.

By the way, for the Harmony One, I don't believe you need a sequence to do that. I have a Harmony One that I use for one of my HR24's, so I was playing around in the Harmony software and it appears that you can simply assign the number "0" to any of the color buttons directly.


----------



## inkahauts

boukengreen said:


> The marathon could go S1E3 then S4E5 then S2E3 but it shows up S1E3 then S2E3 then S4E5 so it would play them and I would see then winner of S4E5 before watching S2E3 then after that finishes I would then see S4E5 if I pressed play without opening the folder


I'm still not sure what you are trying to say. The system is setup, and has been since the implemented the season and episode info, to always play back episodes in order, oldest to newest. Press play on a folder it will start with the oldest episode inside it. Press play in the oldest episode in the folder, at the end of the episode it will offer to playback the next episode based on season and episode numbers. Only way to play it s1e3 s4e5 then s2e3 would be to manually chose that episode first.

And the DVR always lists the items in the folder based on episode order as well. So you wouldn't even ever see them out of order. Only in order.

Are you wanting to watch them out of order? If so you just have to select each episode you want to watch individually each time after you finish an episode from the playlist.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> You are missing the point I am trying to make. Here is the To-Do list from the old GUI:
> 
> View attachment 29126
> 
> 
> Note the inclusion in the right column of the channel number and name. I am not here to disparage the New GUI, only to point out where newly-designed screens now have reduced functionality. It is useful to me to be able to see this information without having to scroll down and highlight each program, and from that perspective, the new screen is less useful. One might ask why they didn't include the same information as part of the redesign.


They have made an effort to stop worrying people about channels and have them only worry about shows themselves. Forget what channel they are on... just that they are on. This is a streaming tactic imho and they have done several things to emulate a streaming style interface. Like you where using Netflix or something of that nature.

With that said I am not sure why that info matters in the to do list myself, I don't ever mess with it because I've never found a reason too... but yeah, you have to have things highlighted now to see any more real detail. I think they also just wanted less info in the screen in general


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Generally speaking, I really like the new GUI. But one thing I don't like is how "upcoming showings" now seems to be limited to the episode from which I've selected "upcoming showings".

Let's say I recorded S1 E1 of The Goldbergs. It's in my list of recorded shows. If I go into the info for that recording, select "Upcoming Showings", I get nothing, even though there are probably 20 episodes of The Goldbergs in the guide, but none of S1 E1.


----------



## Bill Broderick

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Generally speaking, I really like the new GUI. But one thing I don't like is how "upcoming showings" now seems to be limited to the episode from which I've selected "upcoming showings".
> 
> Let's say I recorded S1 E1 of The Goldbergs. It's in my list of recorded shows. If I go into the info for that recording, select "Upcoming Showings", I get nothing, even though there are probably 20 episodes of The Goldbergs in the guide, but none of S1 E1.


They've moved the "Upcoming Airings", which shows all episodes (not to be confused with the "Other Showings" which tells you other times that the same episode will air).

Instead of selecting "other showings", select "All Seasons". From that new screen, select "Upcoming Airings".

IMO, this is a dumb change. I understand why "Other Showings" has now become necessary. But, they should have left "Upcoming Airings" (but probably named something like "All Episodes" ) on the same screen as "Other Showings".

They've added 4 additional remote presses to get to a useful screen.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

Agree 100%, Bill. A bad design decision, IMO.


----------



## Bill Broderick

MizzouTiger said:


> Thanks for the tip on creating a sequence for that. I was able to assign the number "0" to the yellow button so now it's very simple to sort the playlist or to jump to a specific day/time in the guide.
> 
> By the way, for the Harmony One, I don't believe you need a sequence to do that. I have a Harmony One that I use for one of my HR24's, so I was playing around in the Harmony software and it appears that you can simply assign the number "0" to any of the color buttons directly.


Thanks. But, with the One, I don't need to do anything to make this work (other than to press the correct button). Harmony didn't eliminate the number keys on the One. So, I just need to remember to press zero when I'm watching TV in my den or gym (Genie & RVU). But, I'll still need to remember to press the yellow button in my bedroom and Guest Room, where I have HR-24's.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Generally speaking, I really like the new GUI. But one thing I don't like is how "upcoming showings" now seems to be limited to the episode from which I've selected "upcoming showings".
> 
> Let's say I recorded S1 E1 of The Goldbergs. It's in my list of recorded shows. If I go into the info for that recording, select "Upcoming Showings", I get nothing, even though there are probably 20 episodes of The Goldbergs in the guide, but none of S1 E1.


Yeah you have to go further and see upcoming on the all seasons page. Not user friendly


----------



## ntwrkd

JerryMeeker said:


> Agree 100%, Bill. A bad design decision, IMO.


Terrible omission on their part. There are other things that are more painful to find now. Also, less responsive. When you hit menu, you have to wait for the graphics to load before you can scroll to another option. Graphics would be fine if the internal hardware could refresh faster. Since it can't, they should have trashed the fancy graphics


----------



## Duke Sweden

Rich said:


> Takes a good, big man to do that, wish there were more folks that could admit they were wrong so graciously.
> 
> Kudos,
> 
> Rich


Hey, I would do it too but I'm *never wrong*!!!


----------



## Rich

Duke Sweden said:


> Hey, I would do it too but I'm *never wrong*!!!


My wife has that problem.

Rich


----------



## boukengreen

ntwrkd said:


> Terrible omission on their part. There are other things that are more painful to find now. Also, less responsive. When you hit menu, you have to wait for the graphics to load before you can scroll to another option. Graphics would be fine if the internal hardware could refresh faster. Since it can't, they should have trashed the fancy graphics


I've always have had the occasional wait when I press the guide, menu, or list button even when I had a 24


----------



## JerryMeeker

I continue to be frustrated with the difficulty of finding useful information in the new GUI. I saw a recommendation for the show “The Magicians”, which is starting Season 3 later this week. Not knowing the exact day/time, I opened the guide, went to channel 244 (SyfyHD), and tapped “Info” to bring up the list of Upcoming Airings. I scrolled down and found the first listing for the Magicians, Tuesday 1am. But the description did not have the season/episode information. To get that information, I had to click “Info”, where it revealed S2/E8. I was looking for S3/E1. So, in order to find the episode I was looking for, I had to continue scrolling down, opening each occurrence, until I finally found S3/E1 on Wednesday at 8pm. This was tedious. Why didn’t the upcoming Airings list include the season/episode Info?

So I tried Search instead. Search brought up several results, including “Season Premier” and “Season 3”, both with “No information available”, even though I had just confirmed that Season 3 is starting on Wednesday. So I scrolled left Nd selected “Upcoming Airings”. Finally, a usable list, showing Season/episode information!

Does it really need to be this difficult?

And BTW, even though I have a seasons pass for this program, the Upcoming Airings does not show a red dot indicating the program is actually set to record. WTF?


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I continue to be frustrated with the difficulty of finding useful information in the new GUI. I saw a recommendation for the show "The Magicians", which is starting Season 3 later this week. Not knowing the exact day/time, I opened the guide, went to channel 244 (SyfyHD), and tapped "Info" to bring up the list of Upcoming Airings. I scrolled down and found the first listing for the Magicians, Tuesday 1am. But the description did not have the season/episode information. To get that information, I had to click "Info", where it revealed S2/E8. I was looking for S3/E1. So, in order to find the episode I was looking for, I had to continue scrolling down, opening each occurrence, until I finally found S3/E1 on Wednesday at 8pm. This was tedious. Why didn't the upcoming Airings list include the season/episode Info?
> 
> So I tried Search instead. Search brought up several results, including "Season Premier" and "Season 3", both with "No information available", even though I had just confirmed that Season 3 is starting on Wednesday. So I scrolled left Nd selected "Upcoming Airings". Finally, a usable list, showing Season/episode information!
> 
> *Does it really need to be this difficult?*
> 
> And BTW, even though I have a seasons pass for this program, the Upcoming Airings does not show a red dot indicating the program is actually set to record. WTF?


If this:https://www.netflix.com/search?q=the mag&jbv=80092801&jbp=0&jbr=0 is the series you want NF has the first two seasons and a search for the episodes on NF just took me about a minute. No, it doesn't have to be that difficult.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

Yes, the announcement of seasons 1 and 2 on Netflix, along with a positive review, prompted me to make sure I recorded season 3 on DTV. That is when I ran into some difficulty finding S3/E1 to record. IMO, it is not very user-friendly.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> I continue to be frustrated with the difficulty of finding useful information in the new GUI. I saw a recommendation for the show "The Magicians", which is starting Season 3 later this week. Not knowing the exact day/time, I opened the guide, went to channel 244 (SyfyHD), and tapped "Info" to bring up the list of Upcoming Airings. I scrolled down and found the first listing for the Magicians, Tuesday 1am. But the description did not have the season/episode information. To get that information, I had to click "Info", where it revealed S2/E8. I was looking for S3/E1. So, in order to find the episode I was looking for, I had to continue scrolling down, opening each occurrence, until I finally found S3/E1 on Wednesday at 8pm. This was tedious. Why didn't the upcoming Airings list include the season/episode Info?
> 
> So I tried Search instead. Search brought up several results, including "Season Premier" and "Season 3", both with "No information available", even though I had just confirmed that Season 3 is starting on Wednesday. So I scrolled left Nd selected "Upcoming Airings". Finally, a usable list, showing Season/episode information!
> 
> Does it really need to be this difficult?
> 
> And BTW, even though I have a seasons pass for this program, the Upcoming Airings does not show a red dot indicating the program is actually set to record. WTF?


While it doesnt need to be that difficult, I actually think you make it more difficult than you needed as well. When I do something like that, just find the first airing, and set it to record the series based on that, choosing new episodes. It will record the first episode that is old, but then only new after that, and doesn't waste your time looking further down and scrolling more days... That's true with or without the S/E info there. Plus, often I am setting something up before there is even a new episode in the guide... Its very easy to delete one episode after it records.

I will say, I get the concept they are going for behind showing less info in general, but season and episode info is something you would think they would show.... Skipping channel info is less bizarre IMHO


----------



## GLJones

Got the update in Orlando last night. First thing I noticed, the text was horrible. It looked like 4K text displayed on a 1080 screen with pixalization. Just horrible.
Checking the resolution settings, I found 480i and 1080P were selected, nothing else. Not the way it was set prior to the update.
I added 1080i to the allowed resolutions and the text cleared up. Interface looks much better now. I have the same complaints about functionality as many here. Hopefully, DTV will listen and fix some of the more nagging issues.


----------



## jimmie57

GLJones said:


> Got the update in Orlando last night. First thing I noticed, the text was horrible. It looked like 4K text displayed on a 1080 screen with pixalization. Just horrible.
> Checking the resolution settings, I found 480i and 1080P were selected, nothing else. Not the way it was set prior to the update.
> I added 1080i to the allowed resolutions and the text cleared up. Interface looks much better now. I have the same complaints about functionality as many here. Hopefully, DTV will listen and fix some of the more nagging issues.


Interesting statement about only 480i and 1080p being selected and making a big difference in the text of the GUI.


----------



## WestDC

I got ox1001 pushed to me this am in settings it no longer shows the the second (replaced) firmware load.


----------



## JerryMeeker

What other differences are included in 0x1001?


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> What other differences are included in 0x1001?


Just under the hood stuff


----------



## Steveknj

Still finding a lot of response slowness. I've rebooted a few times, done a "Clearmybox", and did a refresh from the D* website. All of which fixed the issue for about 1/2 a day. Is the cache just too small to handle the new GUI? It reminds me of the issues I had with my old HR21. After many software updates the box just became a dog, and often would take 3-4 attempts to go to the correct channel (after awhile I just ended up using the guide rather than going directly there.) Hopefully this can be resolved. I've gotten "used to" the new GUI and can navigate with some confidence to find what I want (I still don't think it's that intuitive and poorly designed), but now this issue has cropped up.


----------



## WestDC

Steveknj said:


> Still finding a lot of response slowness. I've rebooted a few times, done a "Clearmybox", and did a refresh from the D* website. All of which fixed the issue for about 1/2 a day. Is the cache just too small to handle the new GUI? It reminds me of the issues I had with my old HR21. After many software updates the box just became a dog, and often would take 3-4 attempts to go to the correct channel (after awhile I just ended up using the guide rather than going directly there.) Hopefully this can be resolved. I've gotten "used to" the new GUI and can navigate with some confidence to find what I want (I still don't think it's that intuitive and poorly designed), but now this issue has cropped up.


What receiver are you using? I'm using a HR54-200 and I'm not seeing any of those issues. are you using a RC7X in RF or IR? Have you run a full system test? any fault codes?

my receiver is on a UPS -yours might be having other Hardware issue's
caused by power blips over time -just guessing


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> Yes, the announcement of seasons 1 and 2 on Netflix, along with a positive review, prompted me to make sure I recorded season 3 on DTV. That is when I ran into some difficulty finding S3/E1 to record. IMO, it is not very user-friendly.


D* On Demand has always been that way. Probably not D*'s fault entirely.

Rich


----------



## Rich

GLJones said:


> Got the update in Orlando last night. First thing I noticed, the text was horrible. It looked like 4K text displayed on a 1080 screen with pixalization. Just horrible.
> Checking the resolution settings, I found 480i and 1080P were selected, nothing else. Not the way it was set prior to the update.
> I added 1080i to the allowed resolutions and the text cleared up. Interface looks much better now. I have the same complaints about functionality as many here. Hopefully, *DTV will listen and fix some of the more nagging issues.*


If it's not a true "bug" it's probably not gonna change. There are things in the old GUI that have never been fixed.

Good info on the resolutions, I will keep that in mind.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Interesting statement about only 480i and 1080p being selected and making a big difference in the text of the GUI.


Yeah, that's important.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> Still finding a lot of response slowness. I've rebooted a few times, done a "Clearmybox", and did a refresh from the D* website. All of which fixed the issue for about 1/2 a day. Is the cache just too small to handle the new GUI? It reminds me of the issues I had with my old HR21. After many software updates the box just became a dog, and often would take 3-4 attempts to go to the correct channel (after awhile I just ended up using the guide rather than going directly there.) Hopefully this can be resolved. I've gotten "used to" the new GUI and can navigate with some confidence to find what I want (I still don't think it's that intuitive and poorly designed), but now this issue has cropped up.


How much space do you have left on your HDD?

Rich


----------



## Steveknj

Rich said:


> How much space do you have left on your HDD?
> 
> Rich


Currently my HD is about 90% free


----------



## Steveknj

WestDC said:


> What receiver are you using? I'm using a HR54-200 and I'm not seeing any of those issues. are you using a RC7X in RF or IR? Have you run a full system test? any fault codes?
> 
> my receiver is on a UPS -yours might be having other Hardware issue's
> caused by power blips over time -just guessing


I am using the HR54, not sure of the model after the hyphen (200, 700 etc.) I'm having the issue on both the actual HR54 and on at least one mini. I am using a Harmony remote as well as the "old school" D* remote on occasion. I just cannot stand the newer D* remotes. Issues happen on whichever remote I've tried. I've never changed the default settings for the remote, so it's whatever the default radio setting is (IR? not sure).

I believe others here have reported the same issue.


----------



## Steveknj

Oh, I should mention that I'm also still losing the ability to see 4k on occasion and have to reset the resolution to see it. I just got a brand new receiver, which I was hoping would fix this issue, but it didn't. I'm going to probably try the direct to TV route and run toslink between the TV and receiver to see if that fixes it. At least when on a 4k channel HDR is now being passed, so there's that.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Yes, the announcement of seasons 1 and 2 on Netflix, along with a positive review, prompted me to make sure I recorded season 3 on DTV. That is when I ran into some difficulty finding S3/E1 to record. IMO, it is not very user-friendly.


It's kind of a sad statement about the new GUI that it's now far easier to do something like this with the DirecTV phone app than it is through the Genie. I just setup the exact recording that you were attempting in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> Currently my HD is about 90% free


I know the 21s had problems if the HDD was anywhere near full, thought you might have a similar problem since you referenced the 21 slowness in one of your posts.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> I am using the HR54, not sure of the model after the hyphen (200, 700 etc.) I'm having the issue on both the actual HR54 and on at least one mini. I am using a Harmony remote as well as the "old school" D* remote on occasion. *I just cannot stand the newer D* remotes*. Issues happen on whichever remote I've tried. I've never changed the default settings for the remote, so it's whatever the default radio setting is (IR? not sure).
> 
> I believe others here have reported the same issue.


That snowball rolling down that hill keeps getting bigger and bigger...reading this, *Inky*? I am not alone, yay!

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> Oh, I should mention that I'm also still losing the ability to see 4k on occasion and have to reset the resolution to see it. I just got a brand new receiver, which I was hoping would fix this issue, but it didn't. I'm going to probably try the direct to TV route and run toslink between the TV and receiver to see if that fixes it. At least when on a 4k channel HDR is now being passed, so there's that.


I've doing things like that with most of my 4K devices. I really think it's the software, Steve. On every 4K device that causes these issues. I truly believe that, but I am willing to be educated.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> It's kind of a sad statement about the new GUI that it's now far easier to do something like this with the DirecTV phone app than it is thought the Genie. I just setup the exact recording that you were attempting in about 30 seconds.


You/we went thru the last GUI change, this is about the same. Takes time to get things working properly.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

Steveknj said:


> I am using the HR54, not sure of the model after the hyphen (200, 700 etc.) I'm having the issue on both the actual HR54 and on at least one mini. I am using a Harmony remote as well as the "old school" D* remote on occasion. I just cannot stand the newer D* remotes. Issues happen on whichever remote I've tried. I've never changed the default settings for the remote, so it's whatever the default radio setting is (IR? not sure).
> 
> I believe others here have reported the same issue.


I'n not saying it the Remote fault - Have you tried it with the rc7x remote to see if there any difference (it works ir/rf - ir out of the box.

ALso if you just got 0x1001 I would suggest you do a search all on clearmybox and let the Genie reboot -do you have any improvement?


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> You/we went thru the last GUI change, this is about the same. Takes time to get things working properly.
> 
> Rich


Except the problems here are design based, not bug based. As (I think) you pointed out earlier, they're not about to make changes that aren't bug fixes. We're stuck with crappy design.


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Except the problems here are design based, not bug based. As (I think) you pointed out earlier, they're not about to make changes that aren't bug fixes. We're stuck with crappy design.


That's just what happened the last time. I can live with bugs, they can be fixed but that awful Progress Bar completely wrecks the 44 for me. I had hoped the last GUI would have an nonintrusive PB but it was just like the old one and I'm betting that gross thing will be the same on this iteration. With D* it always seems to be about the software. I think the 44 and my 24s are superb DVRs, hardware-wise. Give the think a year and we'll all be used to it, I think. D* never seems to take history as an example of what not to do, they just keep repeating the same mistakes.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

OK, here is another peculiarity. Let's say you go to "Continue Watching" to resume a show that was started earlier. You watch the show to completion and press the "Stop" key at the end of the program. What is expected is that you will see the just-watched program in a "box", with the "Press <red button> to Delete". However, that is not the case. You are returned to the "Continue Watching" queue, but the just-watched program is no longer in the list, and you are never presented with the option to delete the program. To delete the program, you must manually go to the "All Recording" queue, scroll down to the program, and delete it. This is not logical, and quite cumbersome.

Is there any incentive to develop a "wish the new GUI worked this way" list to send to DTV?


----------



## inkahauts

Don’t use the stop button. Ffwd or skip to the end. That’s when the keep or delete option pops up. 

You all need to remember one thing. This GUI was not designed for anything other than the Rc7x remotes. They don’t have stop buttons. So they didn’t worry about stop working in some places. 

Heck I’ve never used stop on a DVR. I haven’t used that regularly since I stopped using vcrs.


----------



## jdspencer

Has the roll out been stopped? From what I've read here, I'm not really sure I want it.

Also, just because the RC7x remotes don't have a stop button has anyone determined if the RC64R remote's stop button doesn't work with the new GUI?

I use the stop button so I can get to the menu to delete a show. I've discovered a possible work-a-round by using list and then highlight the show and using the red button to delete the show.


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Don't use the stop button. Ffwd or skip to the end. That's when the keep or delete option pops up.
> 
> You all need to remember one thing. This GUI was not designed for anything other than the Rc7x remotes. They don't have stop buttons. So they didn't worry about stop working in some places.
> 
> Heck I've never used stop on a DVR. I haven't used that regularly since I stopped using vcrs.


Well, that requires retraining. Not sure I am trainable any more. If not the Stop button, then I tried the Exit button, and that was even worse, placing me into the current program on the tuner with no option to delete. I have to say, pressing FF or Skip to end is not intuitive.

And the HR24 Remote has a Stop button, and that is still a relatively current DVR. You never had that model?


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, that requires retraining. Not sure I am trainable any more. If not the Stop button, then I tried the Exit button, and that was even worse, placing me into the current program on the tuner with no option to delete. I have to say, pressing FF or Skip to end is not intuitive.
> 
> And the HR24 Remote has a Stop button, and that is still a relatively current DVR. You never had that model?


It is intuitive if you think of it as the "Delete" option coming up only when you get to the end of a recording. When you hit Stop or Exit, you leave the program before getting to the end.

You can either let the recording pay to the end, or you can hit one of the FF options in order to get to the end faster.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC

Bill Broderick said:


> It is intuitive if you think of it as the "Delete" option coming up only when you get to the end of a recording. When you hit Stop or Exit, you leave the program before getting to the end.
> 
> You can either let the recording pay to the end, or you can hit one of the FF options in order to get to the end faster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My Grand Kids go me into watching a show to the Very end - The would Yell - WAIT! There's always more and sure enough out takes or what not would always show up - so Now I FF to the end to just see. the only time I may exit is when I'm watching something and the phone rings rather than pause it -I hit exit


----------



## 1953

Once I get the GUI update I plan to delete then reinstall DTV on our Harmony Elite. The objective is to hopefully be sure the Harmony has the latest GUI commands. Maybe overkill yet I do not think it can hurt.


----------



## 1953

BTW, still the same old torches and pitchforks on the AT&T DTV Rcvr forum.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> It is intuitive if you think of it as the "Delete" option coming up only when you get to the end of a recording. When you hit Stop or Exit, you leave the program before getting to the end.
> 
> You can either let the recording pay to the end, or you can hit one of the FF options in order to get to the end faster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think you are missing the point. A new GUI should not change the basic way things have been done in the past. Why should we have to learn new ways to do basic functions? That is not the mark of a good design. If the new way was clearly an improvement, then I could understand. But I don't view the specific behavior we have been talking about as a better way of ending and deleting a program.


----------



## JerryMeeker

1953 said:


> Once I get the GUI update I plan to delete then reinstall DTV on our Harmony Elite. The objective is to hopefully be sure the Harmony has the latest GUI commands. Maybe overkill yet I do not think it can hurt.


I don't understand. Give me an example of a "new GUI command".


----------



## 1953

Jerry, I actually am not familiar with the new GUI. I should have used a more general statement such as "key or command moved to new location". I'm trying to have a positive outlook and find ways to adapt us to the new GUI. BTW, does the new GUI give background color choices?


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> I think you are missing the point. A new GUI should not change the basic way things have been done in the past. Why should we have to learn new ways to do basic functions? That is not the mark of a good design. If the new way was clearly an improvement, then I could understand. But I don't view the specific behavior we have been talking about as a better way of ending and deleting a program.


I'm not missing the point. I was trying to help you think about the process a little differently so your use of the DVR can become more intuitive again (at least in terms of finishing and deleting programs is concerned).

Unless we decide to leave DirecTV, we're going to need to change the way we think about things in order to make the DVR more usable.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

1953 said:


> Once I get the GUI update I plan to delete then reinstall DTV on our Harmony Elite. The objective is to hopefully be sure the Harmony has the latest GUI commands. Maybe overkill yet I do not think it can hurt.


You don't need to do that. At most, you may need to reconfigure some sequences if you have any programmed onto your Harmony. You may also want to reprogram the blue, green & yellow buttons to do a something else as the Genie no longer utilizes the commands associated with these buttons from the "classic" remote.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm not missing the point. I was trying to help you think about the process a little differently so your use of the DVR can become more intuitive again (at least in terms of finishing and deleting programs is concerned).
> 
> Unless we decide to leave DirecTV, we're going to need to change the way we think about things in order to make the DVR more usable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I understand, Bill, and I appreciate your suggestions. As I have stated in earlier posts, my point is not to disparage the new GUI, only to comment on what seems to have been counter-intuitive design choices. I have no intention of leaving DTV, and a year from now, all the quirks of the new interface will seem familiar to me.


----------



## JerryMeeker

1953 said:


> Jerry, I actually am not familiar with the new GUI. I should have used a more general statement such as "key or command moved to new location". I'm trying to have a positive outlook and find ways to adapt us to the new GUI. BTW, does the new GUI give background color choices?


As Bill says, there is no need to delete your current DVR device from the Harmony. What you have now will carry over with few exceptions.

I am unaware of any background color choices with the new GUI.


----------



## inkahauts

jdspencer said:


> Has the roll out been stopped? From what I've read here, I'm not really sure I want it.
> 
> Also, just because the RC7x remotes don't have a stop button has anyone determined if the RC64R remote's stop button doesn't work with the new GUI?
> 
> I use the stop button so I can get to the menu to delete a show. I've discovered a possible work-a-round by using list and then highlight the show and using the red button to delete the show.


No it hasn't stopped. It's a slow roll out. They've already started a newer version of it now it seems. I knew not everyone would ever see the first released version. That's just not how it happens.

Yes it generally works but some functions have been changed and the stop isn't integrated in as many places. They use other buttons for some things now.

If you don't go into any other menus or guide between when you start and finish watching a program you can simply hit the back arrow and it'll take you right back to that program in the playlist already highlighted.

Personally I'd suggest ffwd to the end. It always works where as sometimes you go into a menu and then you have to back through multiple menus to get back to the playlist with the current program highlighted.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, that requires retraining. Not sure I am trainable any more. If not the Stop button, then I tried the Exit button, and that was even worse, placing me into the current program on the tuner with no option to delete. I have to say, pressing FF or Skip to end is not intuitive.
> 
> And the HR24 Remote has a Stop button, and that is still a relatively current DVR. You never had that model?


I've had replaytv, ultimate tv, and TiVo, and a HR24. And now genies. (I got a replaytv a few days after we started selling them before they where even available nationally and before TiVo was even out so I've been using dvr for as long as they've been around) I just don't use stop buttons.

I always ffwd or skip to the end. Considering It takes two or three buttons pressed to get there're and make sure I'm not missing anything, it's fast and it's just how I've always done it.

Press ffwd one time then skip button while it's ffwd and it jumps to ticks so even if I'm halfway and decide I don't want to finish its quick to get to the end. I just don't use stop. I don't think the majority do either.

Getting to the very end of a program and then being asked if I want to delete it has been a hallmark of every DVR I've ever used and seems completely intuitive to me. Stop is a relic of the days of vcrs for me. Heck you don't even stop playing music if it's streaming or podcasts. You pause them. It's all the same really. I'm sure if they could figure out a way to swipe left to delete in the middle of a program they would.


----------



## inkahauts

1953 said:


> Once I get the GUI update I plan to delete then reinstall DTV on our Harmony Elite. The objective is to hopefully be sure the Harmony has the latest GUI commands. Maybe overkill yet I do not think it can hurt.


Don't bother. There are no new commands to be learned. Sequences to change maybe but all the same ir codes are mapped to the same buttons. You'd be totally wasting your time.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm not missing the point. I was trying to help you think about the process a little differently so your use of the DVR can become more intuitive again (at least in terms of finishing and deleting programs is concerned).
> 
> Unless we decide to leave DirecTV, we're going to need to change the way we think about things in order to make the DVR more usable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well consider this... where is the stop button on any streaming box right now? Imho The only reason some DVRs still have stop buttons is to bridge the gap from the days of vcrs. It's just not needed the same way in the digital world. The key thing is as he said, retraining. See I learned to never use the stop button with a DVR in the first place, so I don't care. I get here he is coming from though. But I don't see any reason to think we will not see less and less stop buttons on any and all digital devices as we move through time. Stop buttons are for physical media really... and even then I can't recall the last time I ever even used a stop button on a blu Ray or dvd.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> I understand, Bill, and I appreciate your suggestions. As I have stated in earlier posts, my point is not to disparage the new GUI, only to comment on what seems to have been counter-intuitive design choices. I have no intention of leaving DTV, and a year from now, all the quirks of the new interface will seem familiar to me.


I posted a bunch then see the last couple posts so I sound like I repeated a lot of what has already been said on this page... oh well!

There are definitely a few things that are poor choices imho with this GUI. The floating box and the still stuck at 100 series links are at the top of my list with the fade. Other than that I think it's pretty good and mostly enhancements.

But yes, it does require a little retraining that as you say with time, will make it all fell like second nature again.


----------



## Steveknj

WestDC said:


> I'n not saying it the Remote fault - Have you tried it with the rc7x remote to see if there any difference (it works ir/rf - ir out of the box.
> 
> ALso if you just got 0x1001 I would suggest you do a search all on clearmybox and let the Genie reboot -do you have any improvement?


How recent is that update? I did a clearmybox over this past weekend as mentioned. I'll give the newer remote a try.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Don't use the stop button. Ffwd or skip to the end. That's when the keep or delete option pops up.
> 
> You all need to remember one thing. This GUI was not designed for anything other than the Rc7x remotes. They don't have stop buttons. So they didn't worry about stop working in some places.
> 
> Heck I've never used stop on a DVR. I haven't used that regularly since I stopped using vcrs.


What do you use if you want to stop watching a recording in the middle? The back button? How intuitive is that? When you want to "stop" something, the obvious choice is..ummmm...stop button.


----------



## WestDC

Steveknj said:


> *What do you use if you want to stop watching a recording in the middle?* The back button? How intuitive is that? When you want to "stop" something, the obvious choice is..ummmm...stop button.


Press the exit button. Or just like when your walking around and want to leave any place your at --exit


----------



## WestDC

Steveknj said:


> How recent is that update? I did a clearmybox over this past weekend as mentioned. I'll give the newer remote a try.


Myself and a lot of others had it rolled out yesterday -look at menu -setting & info- more info and scroll down to see you firmware load


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> You don't need to do that. At most, you may need to reconfigure some sequences if you have any programmed onto your Harmony. *You may also want to reprogram the blue, green & yellow buttons to do a something else as the Genie no longer utilizes the commands associated with these buttons from the "classic" remote. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hey, that's a great idea. I'm going to see if I can program those buttons to work as they used to


----------



## Steveknj

WestDC said:


> Press the exit button. Or just like when your walking around and want to leave any place your at --exit


But, this is a recording, not a room. When you have recorded something and you no longer want to watch, you STOP it. That's the ways it's been on most devices until recently...including DirecTV remotes. I know, I have to reprogram my brain to do different functionality. But I never think of EXITING a recording that I'm watching, I think of it as STOPPING a recording I'm watching. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Steveknj

WestDC said:


> Myself and a lot of others had it rolled out yesterday -look at menu -setting & info- more info and scroll down to see you firmware load


This issue has been going on at least a week, so if something was rolled out yesterday, I don't think that's the issue.


----------



## boukengreen

inkahauts said:


> Well consider this... where is the stop button on any streaming box right now? Imho The only reason some DVRs still have stop buttons is to bridge the gap from the days of vcrs. It's just not needed the same way in the digital world. The key thing is as he said, retraining. See I learned to never use the stop button with a DVR in the first place, so I don't care. I get here he is coming from though. But I don't see any reason to think we will not see less and less stop buttons on any and all digital devices as we move through time. Stop buttons are for physical media really... and even then I can't recall the last time I ever even used a stop button on a blu Ray or dvd.


I will use the stop button to stop a recording if I am watching something I had set up to record live and I know nobody else in my family was going to watch it. That's the only time I've used the stop button since I got a PS2 and started watching DVDs unless it was an old tape or something I recorded on my VHS afterwards.


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Well consider this... where is the stop button on any streaming box right now? Imho The only reason some DVRs still have stop buttons is to bridge the gap from the days of vcrs. It's just not needed the same way in the digital world. The key thing is as he said, retraining. See I learned to never use the stop button with a DVR in the first place, so I don't care. I get here he is coming from though. But I don't see any reason to think we will not see less and less stop buttons on any and all digital devices as we move through time. Stop buttons are for physical media really... and even then I can't recall the last time I ever even used a stop button on a blu Ray or dvd.


I respect your opinion, but consider this inconsistency. The new remote eliminates the Stop button as well as the Green, Yellow and Blue buttons. Pressing one of the three color buttons on a Harmony remote does nothing, i.e. the new GUI has completely eliminated those buttons' functionality. But if you press the Stop button on the Harmony remote, the new GUI acknowledges the Stop command and indeed stops the recording. If the intention was to eliminate the Stop button functionality, why is it still recognized on a DVR running the new GUI?


----------



## WestDC

Steveknj said:


> This issue has been going on at least a week, so if something was rolled out yesterday, I don't think that's the issue.


Did you look at yours? 0x1001 was rolled out early am 1/10/2018


----------



## Steveknj

WestDC said:


> Did you look at yours? 0x1001 was rolled out early am 1/10/2018


I'm not home to check, but I will later on. But, as I have said, this has been happening for more than a week, so it's certainly pre-update.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> Hey, that's a great idea. I'm going to see if I can program those buttons to work as they used to


The biggest problem is that they havn't been consistent with the buttons that have replaced the color buttons. From playback, the yellow button would bring up the info screen. To replace that functionality, you'd need to recode the yellow button to Info. However, when you were in a Guide, the Yellow button used to allow you to jump to another date/time on the guide. Now you need to hit "0" to get to that function. If I had a remote without number buttons, I'd recode Yellow button to "0" and then train myself to hit the Info button instead of the Yellow one during playback.


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> The biggest problem is that they havn't been consistent with the buttons that have replaced the color buttons. From playback, the yellow button would bring up the info screen. To replace that functionality, you'd need to recode the yellow button to Info. However, when you were in a Guide, the Yellow button used to allow you to jump to another date/time on the guide. Now you need to hit "0" to get to that function. If I had a remote without number buttons, I'd recode Yellow button to "0" and then train myself to hit the Info button instead of the Yellow one during playback.


That's exactly what I would do. I tended to use Info more than the yellow anyway, so that's no big deal. I want the blue button to bring up the mini guide...that's a big one for me. Where the E button is on my Harmony is on the very bottom right corner, so I have to shuffle the remote in my hand to get to it. Having the blue button do this would be a big help.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> OK, here is another peculiarity. Let's say you go to "Continue Watching" to resume a show that was started earlier. You watch the show to completion and press the "Stop" key at the end of the program. What is expected is that you will see the just-watched program in a "box", with the "Press <red button> to Delete". However, that is not the case. You are returned to the "Continue Watching" queue, but the just-watched program is no longer in the list, and you are never presented with the option to delete the program. To delete the program, you must manually go to the "All Recording" queue, scroll down to the program, and delete it. This is not logical, and quite cumbersome.
> 
> *Is there any incentive to develop a "wish the new GUI worked this way" list to send to DTV?*


I don't think they would change the design of the GUI at this point, if it works as designed (no matter how goofy the design is) you don't have much recourse. I think every point you've made in these threads is valid, but to expect logic from these people...that is futile. Look at D*'s history with GUIs. Once the GUI is out for the public little is ever changed.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Don't use the stop button. Ffwd or skip to the end. That's when the keep or delete option pops up.
> 
> You all need to remember one thing. This GUI was not designed for anything other than the Rc7x remotes. They don't have stop buttons. So they didn't worry about stop working in some places.
> 
> *Heck I've never used stop on a DVR*. I haven't used that regularly since I stopped using vcrs.


I don't have a remote in front of me, I don't even know where the Stop button is...

Rich


----------



## Rich

jdspencer said:


> *(1)* Has the roll out been stopped? From what I've read here, I'm not really sure I want it.
> 
> *(2)* Also, just because the RC7x remotes don't have a stop button *has anyone determined if the RC64R remote's stop button doesn't work with the new GUI?*
> 
> *(3)* I use the stop button so I can get to the menu to delete a show. I've discovered a possible work-a-round by *using list and then highlight the show and using the red button to delete the show.*


*(1)* Aren't you curious? I certainly am. I want to see this.

*(2)* That's a wonderful question! I await the answer. I'd think *Inky *would immediately reply.

*(3)* That's the way I've always done most of my deletions, I rarely wait for the end of the recording.

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, that requires retraining. Not sure I am trainable any more. If not the Stop button, then I tried the Exit button, and that was even worse, placing me into the current program on the tuner with no option to delete. I have to say, pressing FF or Skip to end is not intuitive.
> 
> And the HR24 Remote has a Stop button, and that is still a relatively current DVR. You never had that model?


I've always used the method he mentioned to delete programming...it's just easier and faster. As soon as the show is over, go back to the Playlist, the program you're watching should be highlighted, and hit the Red button next to the Green button and you can quickly delete the program. I think this is the best way to delete programs.

Rich


----------



## Rich

1953 said:


> BTW, still the same old torches and pitchforks on the AT&T DTV Rcvr forum.


Installer heaven?

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I think you are missing the point. A new GUI should not change the basic way things have been done in the past. Why should we have to learn new ways to do basic functions? That is not the mark of a good design. If the new way was clearly an improvement, then I could understand. But I don't view the specific behavior we have been talking about as a better way of ending and deleting a program.


Try what I suggested for a couple weeks, I think you'll see what I mean.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm not missing the point. I was trying to help you think about the process a little differently so your use of the DVR can become more intuitive again (at least in terms of finishing and deleting programs is concerned).
> 
> Unless we decide to leave DirecTV, we're going to need to change the way we think about things in order to make the DVR more usable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ahh, paradigm shifts...

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> *What do you use if you want to stop watching a recording in the middle*? The back button? How intuitive is that? When you want to "stop" something, the obvious choice is..ummmm...stop button.


Umm, the Pause button? Then if you want to leave, the Exit button. I don't remember ever using the Stop button. I have used the Stop button on my BD players from time to time.

Rich


----------



## Rich

WestDC said:


> Myself and a lot of others had it rolled out yesterday -look at menu -setting & info- more info and scroll down to see you firmware load


I just checked my 44, the blue lights were on and I thought I might have gotten the update...nada. Don't know why it was "on".

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> But, this is a recording, not a room. When you have recorded something and you no longer want to watch, you STOP it. That's the ways it's been on most devices until recently...including DirecTV remotes. I know, I have to reprogram my brain to do different functionality. But I never think of EXITING a recording that I'm watching, I think of it as STOPPING a recording I'm watching. *Maybe that's just me.*


Yup, you might try these suggestions. I use the Exit button in just that way.

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I respect your opinion, but consider this inconsistency. The new remote eliminates the Stop button as well as the Green, Yellow and Blue buttons. Pressing one of the three color buttons on a Harmony remote does nothing, i.e. the new GUI has completely eliminated those buttons' functionality. But if you press the Stop button on the Harmony remote, the new GUI acknowledges the Stop command and indeed stops the recording. If the intention was to eliminate the Stop button functionality, *why is it still recognized on a DVR running the new GUI?*


*Inky *replied to that in an earlier post on this thread (post # 606). If I read that post right it is still functional in some respects. The colored buttons are not.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> I'm not home to check, but I will later on. But, as I have said, this has been happening for more than a week, so it's certainly pre-update.


I didn't get it, you probably didn't get it, it's geographic thing, I think.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

WestDC said:


> Did you look at yours? 0x1001 was rolled out early am 1/10/2018


I received it last night. With the older DVR's, a new version was obvious because the blue lights on the front would be on after the restart. Unless I am missing something, the only way I would notice a new update on my HR54 is by pulling up the System Info screen. I don't notice any differences with the updated version. Sadly, the screensaver still isn't dark...


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> I received it last night. With the older DVR's, a new version was obvious because the blue lights on the front would be on after the restart. Unless I am missing something, the only way I would notice a new update on my HR54 is by pulling up the System Info screen. I don't notice any differences with the updated version. Sadly, the screensaver still isn't dark...


Lights will still be on if the update was within 4 hours of the reboot.. otherwise if you have power saving on it will turn the box off after 4 hours


----------



## Steveknj

Rich said:


> Umm, the Pause button? Then if you want to leave, the Exit button. I don't remember ever using the Stop button. I have used the Stop button on my BD players from time to time.
> 
> Rich


So two buttons to do one function? Pause then Exit? I just hit stop and it umm stops


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> So two buttons to do one function? Pause then Exit? I just hit stop and it umm stops


What happens then? I really don't know.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> So two buttons to do one function? Pause then Exit? I just hit stop and it umm stops


You should be able to press Pause and then Guide or List or type in a channel number or the Recent button. I do not think it is necessary to hit the Exit button.


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> So two buttons to do one function? Pause then Exit? I just hit stop and it umm stops


I just tried it, when I hit the Stop button I go to a page that lets me Resume or Keep and other things. I have to press Exit then to get out of that. If I hit the Exit button first, I go to live TV. I'm not sure what you mean by "two buttons to do one function". The Exit button seems to be easiest way to get back to live TV.

Your question was, "What do you use if you want to stop watching a recording in the middle?". Pause button stops the recording, Exit button takes you back to live TV, Stop takes you to a screen where you have to hit a second button to do something or you hit the Exit button and...exit. Seems like if you hit the Stop button you have to hit at least one more button.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914

I got 0xd8f today and have no difference in anything 

HR54-500


----------



## vpr632

Hope everybody's doing good. On to some real issues not trying to discredit what you guys are discussing however this is pretty interesting.

My HR 54 updated yesterday morning and now my C61K's have issues. See below pics.

First pic is HR 54 and second is C61K when you hit menu or list. I have already done a clear my box on the 54 hoping that would clear the issue but it has not.

Anyone experiencing this or know how to fix it?


----------



## studechip

Have you tried a hard reboot?


----------



## vpr632

studechip said:


> Have you tried a hard reboot?


Yup...same.


----------



## compnurd

Reboot both?


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> I always ffwd or skip to the end. Considering It takes two or three buttons pressed to get there're and make sure I'm not missing anything, it's fast and it's just how I've always done it.
> 
> Press ffwd one time then skip button while it's ffwd and it jumps to ticks so even if I'm halfway and decide I don't want to finish its quick to get to the end. I just don't use stop. I don't think the majority do either.


I hate to bring up a topic that should have been put to bed long ago, but I thought I would follow your advice. For the last three programs I have watched, when I came to the end of the program, I pressed the FF key. The program advanced to the physical end of the recording and then went to "pause" without prompting me whether I wanted to keep or delete the recording. So I pressed Exit, and was returned to live TV. So once again, I had to go to an extra effort to find the program I was just watching so it could be deleted.

Is it possible that the new GUI is not behaving the way you thought it should behave? Or perhaps version 1001 is behaving differently?


----------



## texasbrit

JerryMeeker said:


> I hate to bring up a topic that should have been put to bed long ago, but I thought I would follow your advice. For the last three programs I have watched, when I came to the end of the program, I pressed the FF key. The program advanced to the physical end of the recording and then went to "pause" without prompting me whether I wanted to keep or delete the recording. So I pressed Exit, and was returned to live TV. So once again, I had to go to an extra effort to find the program I was just watching so it could be deleted.
> 
> Is it possible that the new GUI is not behaving the way you thought it should behave? Or perhaps version 1001 is behaving differently?


Which remote are you using?


----------



## JerryMeeker

texasbrit said:


> Which remote are you using?


Why would that make a difference? Is Fast Forward different on different remotes? Rather than ask what seems like a strange question, did you try pressing FF at the end of a program to see what it does?

Edit: I have been using my Harmony. But to humor you, I tried the FF using the RC73 Remote with the same results. When the end of the program is reached, it pauses. After ~60 seconds if no key is pressed, it goes to live TV.


----------



## khark

I received 0xd8f on my HR54/500 this morning and it switched the RC73 from RF to IR and now I can't get it to reset back to RF. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## reubenray

I have been waiting for when I get the new GUI and my wife can't get anything to work. She normally gets up before me and she watches her recorded shows that I don't like while she is up. I know that day will come when she wakes me up due to something not working right.


----------



## I WANT MORE

It would be nice if someone would put a STOP to the stop button discussion.


----------



## Steveknj

vpr632 said:


> Hope everybody's doing good. On to some real issues not trying to discredit what you guys are discussing however this is pretty interesting.
> 
> My HR 54 updated yesterday morning and now my C61K's have issues. See below pics.
> 
> First pic is HR 54 and second is C61K when you hit menu or list. I have already done a clear my box on the 54 hoping that would clear the issue but it has not.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this or know how to fix it?
> 
> View attachment 29132
> 
> 
> View attachment 29133


I got something similar to that this past weekend. Only thing that fixed it (in my case) was a refresh of the box from DirecTV's website.


----------



## vpr632

I will do refresh when I get home and see if that does anything.


----------



## Steveknj

reubenray said:


> I have been waiting for when I get the new GUI and my wife can't get anything to work. She normally gets up before me and she watches her recorded shows that I don't like while she is up. I know that day will come when she wakes me up due to something not working right.


Welcome to my world. We got the new GUI and my wife hasn't stopped complaining about it since. She keeps starting the wrong shows due it defaulting to the open info screen on the LATEST episode. The old GUI, while it would highlight the last episode, would not show the info, so it was intuitive to scroll through to the episode she wants. I explained to her how it works now, but she just doesn't like it. (To be honest, by my posts here, I didn't like it much either, until I got used to how it works).


----------



## Steveknj

Another things I sort of like on the new GUI. Now when you stop a show in the middle to come back to it later, the entry shows the little progress bar in the screen so you can see how much you've watched (and conversely how much you have left), but (and this seems a bit inconsistent, I have paid close enough attention), it doesn't seem to gray out the entry on partially watched shows, at least sometimes. I sort of like that, so I can see at a glance that this episode still needs to be addressed.


----------



## SHS

Steveknj said:


> Welcome to my world. We got the new GUI and my wife hasn't stopped complaining about it since. She keeps starting the wrong shows due it defaulting to the open info screen on the LATEST episode. The old GUI, while it would highlight the last episode, would not show the info, so it was intuitive to scroll through to the episode she wants. I explained to her how it works now, but she just doesn't like it. (To be honest, by my posts here, I didn't like it much either, until I got used to how it works).


LoL that sound like my brother to he hate changes


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> The old GUI, while it would highlight the last episode, would not show the info, so it was intuitive to scroll through to the episode she wants.


It's always shown the info about the highlighted episode. The difference is that in the past (and on the HR2x's) the episode info is at the top of the screen, not in the bubble, where it is more obvious.


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> It's always shown the info about the highlighted episode. The difference is that in the past (and on the HR2x's) the episode info is at the top of the screen, not in the bubble, where it is more obvious.


True, what I meant was part of the scroll. It would list each episode together and the info would be at the top, so scrolling was intuitive as it was one contiguous list. Now the list is broken up by showing the info. To me, this is an example of them "fancy-ing" up the interface for no logical reason while make the screen appear much busier. I'm used to it by now, but I don't see how it's any kind of improvement and can be confusing to some how to navigate. Was there a logical reason to change something that wasn't broken or was this just a change for the sake of change? I'm not sure how it's more obvious, just different.


----------



## carl6

Yes, the new GUI takes some getting used to.

As far as when you are done watching a show, I found that pressing the left arrow button (to the left of the select button, not rewind) takes you to a screen where you can push the red button to delete the show. That has been the most convenient for me to delete the show I just finished watching. From there I think you have to press EXIT to get back to full screen live TV.


----------



## Rich

carl6 said:


> Yes, the new GUI takes some getting used to.
> 
> As far as when you are done watching a show, I found that pressing the left arrow button (to the left of the select button, not rewind) takes you to a screen where you can push the red button to delete the show. That has been the most convenient for me to delete the show I just finished watching. From there I think you have to press EXIT to get back to full screen live TV.


Been using that method...forever. Seems to be the easiest way to delete quickly. Also seems like everything we buy has a learning curve these days and the new GUI is just another example. Takes time.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

The question is, is it better? If it isn't improved then what's the point of changing it? That's wasted effort for Directv and wasted annoyance for Directv's customers.

I've seen a lot of people say they get used to it, but I haven't seen anyone say it is an improvement over the old GUI. I guess Directv listened to the people who thought it was starting to look 'out of date' alongside all the flashy new stuff like Comcast's X1, but that's a pretty stupid reason to change it IMHO.


----------



## raott

I don't have it yet, but given the 50 page thread on AT&T's website, it doesn't sound like it is and it sounds like a lot of the feedback went on deaf ears, with software project managers thinking they know better than their customers and either being too lazy or incompetent to do a design for the customer analysis.

The complaints mention text that is completely unreadable because it is too small or has little contrast. That is basic stuff for which there is no excuse to not get right the first time.



slice1900 said:


> The question is, is it better? If it isn't improved then what's the point of changing it? That's wasted effort for Directv and wasted annoyance for Directv's customers.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people say they get used to it, but I haven't seen anyone say it is an improvement over the old GUI. I guess Directv listened to the people who thought it was starting to look 'out of date' alongside all the flashy new stuff like Comcast's X1, but that's a pretty stupid reason to change it IMHO.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> The question is, is it better? If it isn't improved then what's the point of changing it? That's wasted effort for Directv and wasted annoyance for Directv's customers.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people say they get used to it, but I haven't seen anyone say it is an improvement over the old GUI. I guess Directv listened to the people who thought it was starting to look 'out of date' alongside all the flashy new stuff like Comcast's X1, but that's a pretty stupid reason to change it IMHO.


Yeah, that's my point. Plus the costs involved in this have to be huge. i'd rather they kept the old interface, tweak it and keep our rates the same (well, they probably would have raised them anyway  ) There are a few things I like, as mentioned the progress bar in the List is definitely one.


----------



## JerryMeeker

raott said:


> The complaints mention text that is completely unreadable because it is too small or has little contrast. That is basic stuff for which there is no excuse to not get right the first time.


I have posted several less than complimentary comments about the new GUI, but the one complaint I have never understood is the issue with small, hard-to-read fonts. Can someone give me an example of a screen that has hard-to-read fonts? Does readability vary with screen size, resolution, how far the viewer is sitting from the display, what? Everything is perfectly clear and readable from my perspective.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> What do you use if you want to stop watching a recording in the middle? The back button? How intuitive is that? When you want to "stop" something, the obvious choice is..ummmm...stop button.


Pause. I pause everything. Then I back button to its info or the playlist so I'm in the same place in the playlist I was or I hit list depending on what I'm after. But if I stop in the middle I just pause. Never hit stop. Pause and stop are the same thing only pause doesn't force you to one place.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> I respect your opinion, but consider this inconsistency. The new remote eliminates the Stop button as well as the Green, Yellow and Blue buttons. Pressing one of the three color buttons on a Harmony remote does nothing, i.e. the new GUI has completely eliminated those buttons' functionality. But if you press the Stop button on the Harmony remote, the new GUI acknowledges the Stop command and indeed stops the recording. If the intention was to eliminate the Stop button functionality, why is it still recognized on a DVR running the new GUI?


It's not inconsistent. It's indifference. They removed code where they had to and ignored the rest that was not in the way and didn't matter because the new remotes will never have that code anyway.

Now if you want to argue why they didn't just rip all codes out and start over on them all, that's an entire new debate about how to make the firmware as clean as possible. And I agree they should have ripped it all out.

But at least they have done some things that are much more consistent. Record changes the state of a program that is to be recorded. Either setting or canceling. Red button is for deleting things already recorded. And if it's currently recording then either button will work because the program fits both descriptions.


----------



## WestDC

This is what I see from 8 feet away on a 70' sony lcd


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> The biggest problem is that they havn't been consistent with the buttons that have replaced the color buttons. From playback, the yellow button would bring up the info screen. To replace that functionality, you'd need to recode the yellow button to Info. However, when you were in a Guide, the Yellow button used to allow you to jump to another date/time on the guide. Now you need to hit "0" to get to that function. If I had a remote without number buttons, I'd recode Yellow button to "0" and then train myself to hit the Info button instead of the Yellow one during playback.


Well in fairness yellow hasn't been meant to skip or for info or anything else since before the hr44 came out... so they had no reason to worry about it being replaced by the same key on every screen. I think it's easier to just start using different buttons really myself. And depending on how one sets up screens you could either just use the keys as is on the remote or map a sequence and name it list options and have it be the 0 key and things like that. Personally I'd just retrain my Brian on what keys do what.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> I hate to bring up a topic that should have been put to bed long ago, but I thought I would follow your advice. For the last three programs I have watched, when I came to the end of the program, I pressed the FF key. The program advanced to the physical end of the recording and then went to "pause" without prompting me whether I wanted to keep or delete the recording. So I pressed Exit, and was returned to live TV. So once again, I had to go to an extra effort to find the program I was just watching so it could be deleted.
> 
> Is it possible that the new GUI is not behaving the way you thought it should behave? Or perhaps version 1001 is behaving differently?


Sadly that's a bug. Ive see it rarely. Next time it pauses hit skip back once and then wait and see if it skips back then plays to the end and offers the delete. Is it a local recording or remote? Have you tried a reboot? Because that still works fine for me in 1001.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> Welcome to my world. We got the new GUI and my wife hasn't stopped complaining about it since. She keeps starting the wrong shows due it defaulting to the open info screen on the LATEST episode. The old GUI, while it would highlight the last episode, would not show the info, so it was intuitive to scroll through to the episode she wants. I explained to her how it works now, but she just doesn't like it. (To be honest, by my posts here, I didn't like it much either, until I got used to how it works).


This complaint is bizzare to me since that behavior has not changed one bit. It has always opened a folder to the most recent recording. And it did show the info for the latest as well. It just wasn't highlighted. Which actually should make it more obvious that not the one to hit play on.

With that said I hate the floating boxes. But they didn't change what is on screen at all.


----------



## inkahauts

reubenray said:


> I have been waiting for when I get the new GUI and my wife can't get anything to work. She normally gets up before me and she watches her recorded shows that I don't like while she is up. I know that day will come when she wakes me up due to something not working right.


My mom got it in here and she didn't even say anything till I was over one day and mentioned she'd be getting it. It's not that different.


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Sadly that's a bug. Ive see it rarely. Next time it pauses hit skip back once and then wait and see if it skips back then plays to the end and offers the delete. Is it a local recording or remote? Have you tried a reboot? Because that still works fine for me in 1001.


No, I will try a reboot to see if the behavior changes. It really upsets me when two users with the same hardware running the same software version come up with different results.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Question: I like to keep my Seasons Passes in day/time order. So when I add a new Seasons Pass, it is placed by default at the end of the list. I then go to the Manage Seasons Passes screen to move the new program into its correct spot, but moving the program upward in the list now seems more difficult. In the old GUI, I could select the program and use the Page Up key to move it one whole screen at a time. Now, it seems like the only way to move the program is one line at a time. For long Seasons Pass lists, this is much slower.

Am I missing a faster way to move the program up the list?


----------



## JerryMeeker

JerryMeeker said:


> No, I will try a reboot to see if the behavior changes. It really upsets me when two users with the same hardware running the same software version come up with different results.


I am ready to reboot. Under the old GUI, I would select Restart. I can find Reset in the new GUI, but it says "Reset defaults and restart the receiver". I don't want to do something that has undesirable results. What does "Reset defaults" mean? Is this button the same as Restart under the old GUI?


----------



## WestDC

JerryMeeker said:


> I am ready to reboot. Under the old GUI, I would select Restart. I can find Reset in the new GUI, but it says "Reset defaults and restart the receiver". I don't want to do something that has undesirable results. What does "Reset defaults" mean? Is this button the same as Restart under the old GUI?


You want restart the receiver or Just do a Search all on CLearmybox that will work as well


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> Well in fairness yellow hasn't been meant to skip or for info or anything else since before the hr44 came out... so they had no reason to worry about it being replaced by the same key on every screen. I think it's easier to just start using different buttons really myself. And depending on how one sets up screens you could either just use the keys as is on the remote or map a sequence and name it list options and have it be the 0 key and things like that. Personally I'd just retrain my Brian on what keys do what.


That's only on the Genie. All of the HR2x's did and still do utilize the yellow button for multiple functions. So, retraining isn't that straight forward because commands are different based on what room you're watching in.

Also,as someone previously pointed out, although the remotes got rid of the color buttons, the Genie continues to work with the old remotes and the all of the buttons on those remotes.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> Also,as someone previously pointed out, although the remotes got rid of the color buttons, the Genie continues to work with the old remotes and the all of the buttons on those remotes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not true. The Stop button continues to work, but the color buttons (with the exception of the Red button) no longer work.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Not true. The Stop button continues to work, but the color buttons (with the exception of the Red button) no longer work.


Sorry. Cell phone typo. Tried to write "continued", not "continues".

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1953

How can the green and yellow buttons be programmed on a Harmony Elite?


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> Question: I like to keep my Seasons Passes in day/time order. So when I add a new Seasons Pass, it is placed by default at the end of the list. I then go to the Manage Seasons Passes screen to move the new program into its correct spot, but moving the program upward in the list now seems more difficult. In the old GUI, I could select the program and use the Page Up key to move it one whole screen at a time. Now, it seems like the only way to move the program is one line at a time. For long Seasons Pass lists, this is much slower.
> 
> Am I missing a faster way to move the program up the list?


No they screwed the pooch on that one. Its either one line at a time or all the way to the top. With the new way it does all channels for new recordings, I just keep them in alphabetical order split into three groups. Stuff on local channels, sports, then everything on cable channels. I will say that it is quick moving it up and down one line at a time for me. but still silly.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> I am ready to reboot. Under the old GUI, I would select Restart. I can find Reset in the new GUI, but it says "Reset defaults and restart the receiver". I don't want to do something that has undesirable results. What does "Reset defaults" mean? Is this button the same as Restart under the old GUI?


hit the red button. Its just as good on genies as a menu restart was. I haven't bothered using the menu to restart with the new gui to be honest. I do know some people who chose the wrong option and wiped out their dvr.. so be careful which you chose.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> That's only on the Genie. All of the HR2x's did and still do utilize the yellow button for multiple functions. So, retraining isn't that straight forward because commands are different based on what room you're watching in.
> 
> Also,as someone previously pointed out, although the remotes got rid of the color buttons, the Genie continues to work with the old remotes and the all of the buttons on those remotes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can double check, but I am pretty sure the hr24 also uses ffwd for skipping ahead in the guide, etc as well doesn't it? I thought they use color and the new buttons too. But its been yearts since I had an hr24 to play with.


----------



## inkahauts

1953 said:


> How can the green and yellow buttons be programmed on a Harmony Elite?


For what purpose? On a genie they are not needed at all. There's zero point. they use different buttons now, so again, for what purpose?


----------



## JerryMeeker

1953 said:


> How can the green and yellow buttons be programmed on a Harmony Elite?


Depending on the Harmony model you have, you can program a keystroke sequence and assign it to any button you like. For example, in the old GUI, pressing the Yellow button when the Guide is displayed does the same thing as pressing the "0" button in the new GUI. So, you could program the Harmony to issue a "0" when you press the Yellow button. Is this what you are asking?

Edit: I agree with Inkahauts it's that there is no reason to do what I just described as an example. However, several days ago, I posted an example of several keystroke sequences that can make the new GUI a little easier to use. From this perspective, programming the Harmony might make sense to you.


----------



## inkahauts

I can easily see programing a sequence for all or local playlist myself.. But if its a button that has just changed, learn the new button...


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> I can easily see programing a sequence for all or local playlist myself.. But if its a button that has just changed, learn the new button...


If you're not using Directv's remote, that's easier said than done. Hard numeric buttons have been removed from some Harmony remotes and the number keypad is typically associated with a different screen than the more primary "buttons" are. Even with the DirecTV app, the number keypad is one screen and a pop-up away from DVR playback control buttons.

Changing functionality from the yellow button to "0" causes multiple keystrokes on some remotes. In cases like that, it's more practical to program the yellow button on these remotes to transmit a "0" to the DVR.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> *The question is, is it better?* If it isn't improved then what's the point of changing it? That's wasted effort for Directv and wasted annoyance for Directv's customers.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people say they get used to it, but I haven't seen anyone say it is an improvement over the old GUI. I guess Directv listened to the people who thought it was starting to look 'out of date' alongside all the flashy new stuff like Comcast's X1, but that's a pretty stupid reason to change it IMHO.


I wish I could see the GUI (I have seen the photos, not enough there to form an opinion) for myself. Without seeing it how can we know if what most folks seem to be saying is valid? Once we ALL have it...let's see what happens. 2011 was the last time the GUI was changed, I think. At that time we were told the next iteration would be in HD, is this one in HD? I know the person that told us that is very reliable, someone I've always trusted (not *VOS*), someone who is not with us anymore. From what I've read I get the feeling this one is not in HD.

Rich


----------



## Rich

raott said:


> I don't have it yet, but given the 50 page thread on AT&T's website, it doesn't sound like it is and it sounds like a lot of the feedback went on deaf ears, with software project managers thinking they know better than their customers and either being too lazy or incompetent to do a design for the customer analysis.
> 
> The complaints mention text that is completely unreadable because it is too small or has little contrast. That is basic stuff for which there is no excuse to not get right the first time.


Well said.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Pause. I pause everything. Then I back button to its info or the playlist so I'm in the same place in the playlist I was or I hit list depending on what I'm after. But if I stop in the middle I just pause. Never hit stop. Pause and stop are the same thing only pause doesn't force you to one place.


I tried what he was doing with the Stop button and you return to an options screen. I don't see how that is better than hitting Exit. You go right to live TV with that. I used the peanut and tried every way I could think of and the Stop button isn't a good choice, I think. But, no matter what we think, it's subjective, if someone wants to use that Stop button...that's just a choice. Kinda like eating broccoli...eew.

Rich


----------



## Rich

WestDC said:


> This is what I see from 8 feet away on a *70'* sony lcd
> View attachment 29135
> View attachment 29135
> View attachment 29136
> View attachment 29136


That's the smallest 70 foot set I've ever seen......sorry, I couldn't stop myself.

Rich


----------



## Rich

WestDC said:


> This is what I see from 8 feet away on a 70' sony lcd
> View attachment 29135
> View attachment 29135
> View attachment 29136
> View attachment 29136


Back to being serious: The GUI looks good. I see nothing wrong. Thanx for the pics...and the chuckle...

Now, I hope, we get to see pictures that illustrate the problems. Someone...

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Well in fairness yellow hasn't been meant to skip or for info or anything else since before the hr44 came out... so they had no reason to worry about it being replaced by the same key on every screen. I think it's easier to just start using different buttons really myself. And depending on how one sets up screens you could either just use the keys as is on the remote or map a sequence and name it list options and have it be the 0 key and things like that. Personally I'd just retrain *my Brian* on what keys do what.


I have a son named Brian. Luckily, I just happened to be in the room when my first wife filled out the paperwork for his name...it was spelled "Brain". If I hadn't caught it...

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> *That's only on the Genie. All of the HR2x's did and still do utilize the yellow button for multiple functions. So, retraining isn't that straight forward because commands are different based on what room you're watching in. *
> 
> Also,as someone previously pointed out, although the remotes got rid of the color buttons, the Genie continues to work with the old remotes and the all of the buttons on those remotes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is something that has always (since the inception of the Genies) bothered me, why didn't they just use the 24's software as the template for the Genies? Why is there such a difference?

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Rich said:


> This is something that has always (since the inception of the Genies) bothered me, why didn't they just use the 24's software as the template for the Genies? Why is there such a difference?
> 
> Rich


Because someone at D* decided they needed a new remote with no color buttons (and no STOP or PIP buttons either)


----------



## WestDC

Rich said:


> Back to being serious: The GUI looks good. I see nothing wrong. Thanx for the pics...and the chuckle...
> 
> Now, I hope, we get to see pictures that illustrate the problems. Someone...
> 
> Rich


I've been using it since 12/2/17 and it works -well for me -However I'm not what you would call a "power" user but I've been able to find my way around - I have noticed a few things by accident -since getting 0x1001 - I download 2 VOD shows 1285 & 1248- and they can only be played on the hr54 -everywhere else CircleRedX on the whole home playlist -so that new to me.


----------



## Rich

TheRatPatrol said:


> Because someone at D* decided they needed a new remote with no color buttons (and no STOP or PIP buttons either)


I gotta wonder where D* farms the software out to for design and implementation, can't be in this country...

I hope.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

WestDC said:


> I've been using it since 12/2/17 and it works -well for me -However I'm not what you would call a "power" user but I've been able to find my way around - I have noticed a few things by accident -since getting 0x1001 - I download 2 VOD shows 1285 & 1248- and they can only be played on the hr54 -everywhere else CircleRedX on the whole home playlist -so that new to me.


That's a problem that some of have had for quite a while. It's not new to the new GUI release. The problem appears to be consistent at a channel level. I've never had the problem with premium channels. Just based on a couple of things that I've recently recorded via On Demand channels, 2 channels on which it happens are History and MTV. I also know for certain that I've had this issue with Nat Geo VOD.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

I have had the CircleRedX blockage on occasion as well, and it started happening immediately after I activated Whole Home, and long before the new GUI was forced on me.


----------



## WestDC

Bill Broderick said:


> That's a problem that some of have had for quite a while. It's not new to the new GUI release. The problem appears to be consistent at a channel level. I've never had the problem with premium channels. Just based on a couple of things that I've recently recorded via On Demand channels, 2 channels on which it happens are History and MTV. I also know for certain that I've had this issue with Nat Geo VOD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks - I don't VOD much on the regular channels as you can't FF thru the C - I often VOD the movie channels and tried one today as well and just as you say they work fine all over the house. -So it was haping before because I didn't do it I wouldn't have noticed it and I will Dial Back my Hate of the NEW GUI (not that I had any)


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I have had the CircleRedX blockage on occasion as well, and it started happening immediately after I activated Whole Home, and long before the new GUI was forced on me.


Still? With nobody else using MRV? I thought that cleared up. You should see that when someone else is using that DVR. No other reason that I'm aware of.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> Still? With nobody else using MRV? I thought that cleared up. You should see that when someone else is using that DVR. No other reason that I'm aware of.
> 
> Rich


It just happens with programs recorded via VOD on certain channels. Currently, I have programs recorded on 3 VOD channels where I needed to record in multiple locations in order to watch in any of those locations.

On the other hand, this morning, I watched two episodes recorded from NBC VOD, using the genie in my family room, from the HR24 in my bedroom.

I don't know what is causing it, but it's channel specific.

It also appears to be intentional. The message that is displayed when I try to watch from a remote location is "This program was recorded on FAMILY ROOM and must be watched from FAMILY ROOM."

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> It just happens with programs recorded via VOD on certain channels. Currently, I have programs recorded on 3 VOD channels where I needed to record in multiple locations in order to watch in any of those locations.
> 
> On the other hand, this morning, I watched two episodes recorded from NBC VOD, using the genie in my family room, from the HR24 in my bedroom.
> 
> I don't know what is causing it, but it's channel specific.
> 
> It also appears to be intentional. The message that is displayed when I try to watch from a remote location is "This program was recorded on FAMILY ROOM and must be watched from FAMILY ROOM."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ahh, I thought he was seeing that on...I dunno. Only time I've ever seen that is when someone else is using the DVR I want to stream from. Don't use VOD at all.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> Ahh, I thought he was seeing that on...I dunno. Only time I've ever seen that is when someone else is using the DVR I want to stream from. Don't use VOD at all.
> 
> Rich


It's convenient when you miss the start of a season and want to catch up. The downside is losing the ability to FF through commercials. But, that's the price you pay to be able to catch up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

TheRatPatrol said:


> Because someone at D* decided they needed a new remote with no color buttons (and no STOP or PIP buttons either)


In the 90s the trend was for ever more complicated remotes with buttons to do anything you could ever want and more, in the 10s the trend has been to simplify remotes so they aren't so difficult to use. Look at the remotes that come with streaming boxes, they have far fewer buttons.

People who read dbstalk are mostly power users, who would use all the extra buttons. Most people don't, so getting rid of unnecessary stuff like the color buttons makes it easier for the typical customer. They probably (correctly, IMHO) figure that power users are more likely to not use the remote that comes with the unit anyway, so if they want more complexity they can get one of those Harmonys with 100 buttons.

Had to double check but my Tivo remote doesn't have a stop button. It wouldn't ever occur to me to want one. If I want to stop a recording I'm watching I hit the back arrow that goes back a level in the menu and it does that (takes me back to the menu for the show) That's all a stop button would do, so why make things more complicated by having a dedicated stop button. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Speaking of making sense. I see that Dish is 
Now offering a voice activated remote with a motion activated lighted feature. Of course cable companies have had that for years but I'm sure that "D" will follow suite. Cause that makes sense.


----------



## Bill Broderick

slice1900 said:


> They probably (correctly, IMHO) figure that power users are more likely to not use the remote that comes with the unit anyway, so if they want more complexity they can get one of those Harmonys with 100 buttons.


Yet they have now stopped responding to the commands form of those 100 buttons that they used to recognize (and actually have on their remotes).

So, if they figure that power users are using universal remotes, they're doing a pretty good job of castrating the users of those remotes.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crodrules

Rich said:


> I have a son named Brian. Luckily, I just happened to be in the room when my first wife filled out the paperwork for his name...it was spelled "Brain". If I hadn't caught it...
> 
> Rich


Reminds me of an episode of _Pinky & the Brain_, where Brain is a contestant on _Gyp-Parody! _(a take-off on _Jeopardy!_)


----------



## crodrules

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Speaking of making sense. I see that Dish is
> Now offering a voice activated remote with a motion activated lighted feature. Of course cable companies have had that for years but I'm sure that "D" will follow suite. Cause that makes sense.


To clarify, it isn't voice-activated. You still have to press the microphone button to get it to respond to voice commands.


----------



## 1953

Re Remotes: IMHO, Harmony remotes have been one of the best advancements in AV. Our Elite makes operating our collective AV so simple. 5 stars.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> If you're not using Directv's remote, that's easier said than done. Hard numeric buttons have been removed from some Harmony remotes and the number keypad is typically associated with a different screen than the more primary "buttons" are. Even with the DirecTV app, the number keypad is one screen and a pop-up away from DVR playback control buttons.
> 
> Changing functionality from the yellow button to "0" causes multiple keystrokes on some remotes. In cases like that, it's more practical to program the yellow button on these remotes to transmit a "0" to the DVR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, if you are using a remote without hard number keys and an enter key then I agree, I'd assign enter and 0 to the red and green buttons. That doesn't even have to be a sequence either which is nice.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I gotta wonder where D* farms the software out to for design and implementation, can't be in this country...
> 
> I hope.
> 
> Rich


They do not farm out design of the software. Or this remote as I recall. It's all in house,. The remote was changed after a lot of research and focus groups on how to make the remote better. People thought the old one had to many keys and was to big, and didn't provide audible feedback. Yes that is why it clicks, people in focus groups wanted clicking so they would know when they hit a button. Do not get me started on focus groups....

But I can understand wanting a simple remote. You should see some of the cable box remotes.. good grief... but they could have left two more buttons and not eh new one and made it slightly larger and it would have been close to prefect physically. I actually think the same remote made in a two physical sizes would have been smart. A small and large, with a larger version being about 15% bigger for those with bigger fingers and or less dexterity.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I tried what he was doing with the Stop button and you return to an options screen. I don't see how that is better than hitting Exit. You go right to live TV with that. I used the peanut and tried every way I could think of and the Stop button isn't a good choice, I think. But, no matter what we think, it's subjective, if someone wants to use that Stop button...that's just a choice. Kinda like eating broccoli...eew.
> 
> Rich


I love broccoli....


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I wish I could see the GUI (I have seen the photos, not enough there to form an opinion) for myself. Without seeing it how can we know if what most folks seem to be saying is valid? Once we ALL have it...let's see what happens. 2011 was the last time the GUI was changed, I think. At that time we were told the next iteration would be in HD, is this one in HD? I know the person that told us that is very reliable, someone I've always trusted (not *VOS*), someone who is not with us anymore. From what I've read I get the feeling this one is not in HD.
> 
> Rich


I personally find most of the changes great. Especially the ones in the playlist. Some I'd give a I don't care, but why to.. and then there are a few that are nightmareish to me. Funny thing, that one is also in the playlist. They got so much right and a couple things so wrong in that playlist change it's amazing.

I think most people will feel the same and be fine overall with it. Especially if they fix the playbar ..... again

I think the font complaints are half because of people's tv settings. I have seen this GUI on several different tvs and some are definitely better than others as well. It looks much better on a really 4K set than it does on a really good 1080 dlp.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> This is something that has always (since the inception of the Genies) bothered me, why didn't they just use the 24's software as the template for the Genies? Why is there such a difference?
> 
> Rich


 You can't because the genie do not act like two tuner DVRs that can only do one thing at a time. They are built like servers and have to be versatile so they have a lot more capability, but that changes how it can handle a few things. And they decided it wasn't worth trying to implement some of those things in a server environment.


----------



## slice1900

inkahauts said:


> They do not farm out design of the software.


You sure? Jethead is responsible for RVU and I thought I read somewhere that they did all the GUI stuff for Directv as well. I'm sure Directv is in charge of any subcontractors they use, but I'd be quite surprised if it is all their own employees doing the software. Most companies where software is incidental to the product they sell have outsourced development.


----------



## inkahauts

DIRECTV has been in house since they started making their own equipment. It’s why the ce program can exist. Nds used to do it but now they just do the security with the cards. And jet head is all about the RVU stuff, not the firmware for the servers. It’s their own employees. Remember, they also went out and bought replaytv patents, for their use.


----------



## P Smith

inkahauts said:


> I love broccoli....


It's my preferable food for lunch !


----------



## jamieh1

Pulled in the new ui this morning version 1001, my am 21 for ota is now not working. 

Had issues prior to getting new ui where when running over the air it would hang up at 69%. But figured out if you unhooked cable just prior to 69% and plugging back in affer that passed it would finish loading and it would work. Now the over the air is not picking up anything. 
Also have had my HR 54-700 since Saturday and still no OnDemand or ESPN app or iheart radio. 
Also the extra app that has little news vids not working. Im connected to the internet wireless and the speed test shows speeds capable to instant playback at 4k. Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith

roll back while you can !


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Yes, if you are using a remote without hard number keys and an enter key then I agree, I'd assign enter and 0 to the red and green buttons. That doesn't even have to be a sequence either which is nice.


The Red button continues to be functional as the button to use when the screen message is "Press <Red button> to delete". I would not re-program that button.


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> It's convenient when you miss the start of a season and want to catch up. The downside is losing the ability to FF through commercials. But, that's the price you pay to be able to catch up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I haven't watched a series on D* for well over a year. All the streaming services...don't have commercials. I know that might change, but I'm enjoying it while I can.

Tried NF or Amazon Bill?

Rich


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> In the 90s the trend was for ever more complicated remotes with buttons to do anything you could ever want and more, in the 10s the trend has been to simplify remotes so they aren't so difficult to use. Look at the remotes that come with streaming boxes, they have far fewer buttons.
> 
> People who read dbstalk are mostly power users, who would use all the extra buttons. Most people don't, so getting rid of unnecessary stuff like the color buttons makes it easier for the typical customer. They probably (correctly, IMHO) figure that power users are more likely to not use the remote that comes with the unit anyway, so if they want more complexity they can get one of those Harmonys with 100 buttons.
> 
> *Had to double check but my Tivo remote doesn't have a stop button. It wouldn't ever occur to me to want one. If I want to stop a recording I'm watching I hit the back arrow that goes back a level in the menu and it does that (takes me back to the menu for the show) That's all a stop button would do, so why make things more complicated by having a dedicated stop button. Makes no sense to me.*


Made no sense to me, but I tried all the buttons that will "stop" content and didn't find one that was easier to use than the Exit button...after going thru all that I _really _think the argument about "no stop button" makes little sense.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Yet they have now stopped responding to the commands form of those 100 buttons that they used to recognize (and actually have on their remotes).
> 
> So, if they figure that power users are using universal remotes, they're doing a pretty good job of castrating the users of those remotes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know this comment isn't gonna sit well with some folks, but...I don't think there's a better remote to watch D* with than one of the "old" new remotes (not the peanut). In fact, I don't think I've ever used a remote that works as well as those remotes. I do have a simple Harmony 650. I also had a more expensive model. I still use the D* remotes. Somebody show me something better, I'll happily try it. If it's not as ergonomic as the D* remotes I'm not gonna like it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

crodrules said:


> Reminds me of an episode of _Pinky & the Brain_, where Brain is a contestant on _Gyp-Parody! _(a take-off on _Jeopardy!_)


Every time I think of that time in the hospital I gotta wonder what would have happened if the birth certificate had "Brain" as his first name. Would we have been able to change it? Would a new birth certificate been issued? Would my son have had to live with that dimwitted mistake?

Rich


----------



## Rich

crodrules said:


> To clarify, it isn't voice-activated. You still have to press the microphone button to get it to respond to voice commands.


I wondered about that, when I'm talking to my phone's Google app if someone says something nearby it screws up what Google hears.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

seems to me the thread is about new GUI ...


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> I haven't watched a series on D* for well over a year. All the streaming services...don't have commercials. I know that might change, but I'm enjoying it while I can.
> 
> Tried NF or Amazon Bill?
> 
> Rich


Yep. Since July 2015, I've had the personal "rule" that the only time that I will watch Netflix/Amazon shows is when I'm riding my stationary bike or doing weight training in my home gym. I now ride the bike 5 days a week and do weight training 3 days a week. Following that rule, along with weight loss surgery, other exercise and healthy eating, I went from 460 lbs in July 2015 to 195 lbs by the end of 2016.

Aside from that rule, I don't like to wait for shows that are not produced by Netflix or Amazon to finish their broadcast season before being shown on Netflix or Amazon. I'd rather watch them when they first air. The exception to that is when I learn about a show that's already in a later season, I'll use Netflix or Amazon to catch up. However, at the same time, I'll be recording newer episodes via DirecTV and watch them as soon as I'm finished with the earlier seasons. An example of this would be "The Magicians", which someone wrote about earlier in this thread. I've recorded all of season 3 so far. But, as soon as I finish the season 2 of "The Crown", later this week, I'll start watching Seasons 1 & 2 on Netflix.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> They do not farm out design of the software. Or this remote as I recall. It's all in house,. The remote was changed after a lot of research and focus groups on how to make the remote better. People thought the old one had to many keys and was to big, and didn't provide audible feedback. Yes that is why it clicks, people in focus groups wanted clicking so they would know when they hit a button. Do not get me started on focus groups....
> 
> But I can understand wanting a simple remote. You should see some of the cable box remotes.. good grief... but they could have left two more buttons and not eh new one and made it slightly larger and it would have been close to prefect physically. *I actually think the same remote made in a two physical sizes would have been smart. A small and large, with a larger version being about 15% bigger for those with bigger fingers and or less dexterity.*


A peanut remote the size the D* TiVo remote would be a welcome addition. Redoing the configuration of the buttons would work too. But we know nothing's gonna change. Did you read my suggestion about the Previous button and the Exit button switching places on the peanut? That would work better than the present configuration I think. But nothing is gonna happen.

I have issues with the ATV remotes too. I use the FTV box on one of my sets frequently and there's a lot to be said about that remote. It's actually a bit easier to use when trying to get to a specific part in a recording. Easier to do that with the FF button than with the touchpad. Naturally, I have issues with the FTV remotes too.

BTW, this week's crisis is a dishwasher that's gone slightly kaput. I hope to get the new MU8000 today, then I have to buy a new dishwasher, the fun party never ends...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Bill Broderick said:


> Yep. Since July 2015, I've had the personal "rule" that the only time that I will watch Netflix/Amazon shows is when I'm riding my stationary bike or doing weight training in my home gym. I now ride the bike 5 days a week and do weight training 3 days a week. Following that rule, along with weight loss surgery, other exercise and healthy eating, I went from 460 lbs in July 2015 to 195 lbs by the end of 2016.
> 
> Aside from that rule, I don't like to wait for shows that are not produced by Netflix or Amazon to finish their broadcast season before being shown on Netflix or Amazon. I'd rather watch them when they first air. The exception to that is when I learn about a show that's already in a later season, I'll use Netflix or Amazon to catch up. However, at the same time, I'll be recording newer episodes via DirecTV and watch them as soon as I'm finished with the earlier seasons. An example of this would be "The Magicians", which someone wrote about earlier in this thread. I've recorded all of season 3 so far. But, as soon as I finish the season 2 of "The Crown", later this week, I'll start watching Seasons 1 & 2 on Netflix.


Wow ! Congratulations on your stick to it program for the weight loss.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

I mentioned this in another thread but is the new gui the reason that when I schedule "pardon the Interruption" to record at 3pm on ESPN channel 206 it also records on two other ESPN channels? I have tried the different methods of setting the recording. I have set it to "new episodes only". I never had this problem with the old gui.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> I know this comment isn't gonna sit well with some folks, but...I don't think there's a better remote to watch D* with than one of the "old" new remotes (not the peanut). In fact, I don't think I've ever used a remote that works as well as those remotes. I do have a simple Harmony 650. I also had a more expensive model. I still use the D* remotes. Somebody show me something better, I'll happily try it. If it's not as ergonomic as the D* remotes I'm not gonna like it.
> 
> Rich


I thought that the Harmony 880 was the best remote ever made from a usability standpoint. It's replacement, the Harmony One (which is what I currently use) is nearly as good. I can't say that I'm thrilled with the functionality of their newer remotes. The ones that still have all of the buttons (like the 650) have less custom screen functionality. The ones that are more advanced and have networking capabilities (which I anticipate needing once my 82" DLP dies and gets replaced with a wall mounted TV, at which time I will move all of my other equipment into a closet that I had built when doing another construction project), have "lost" a lot of buttons that use.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> I love broccoli....


I am sitting here making faces and "eew" noises. But, I'm not surprised.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> I personally find most of the changes great. Especially the ones in the playlist. Some I'd give a I don't care, but why to.. and then there are a few that are nightmareish to me. Funny thing, that one is also in the playlist. They got so much right and a couple things so wrong in that playlist change it's amazing.
> 
> I think most people will feel the same and be fine overall with it. *Especially if they fix the playbar ..... again*
> 
> I think the font complaints are half because of people's tv settings. I have seen this GUI on several different tvs and some are definitely better than others as well. It looks much better on a really 4K set than it does on a really good 1080 dlp.


When did they "fix" that thing? I really don't remember. I was watching the playoffs yesterday and that Progress Bar covers up the info bar that's always on, the graphics bar that shows the score and the yardage. Covers it up in such a way it makes me think the PB was designed with that in mind. "Hey, we can get back at all the Jocks, let's make the PB..."

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> You can't because the genie do not act like two tuner DVRs that can only do one thing at a time. They are built like servers and have to be versatile so they have a lot more capability, but that changes how it can handle a few things. And they decided it wasn't worth trying to implement some of those things in a server environment.


So they HAD to design that PB in that manner? HAD to?

Rich


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> You sure? Jethead is responsible for RVU and I thought I read somewhere that they did all the GUI stuff for Directv as well. I'm sure Directv is in charge of any subcontractors they use, but I'd be quite surprised if it is all their own employees doing the software. Most companies where software is incidental to the product they sell have outsourced development.


That's how I envision it too. I cannot believe someone who immerses himself in sports would allow that PB to exist.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> The Red button continues to be functional as the button to use when the screen message is "Press <Red button> to delete". I would not re-program that button.


That's the primary problem with the fact that they have eliminated the use of some "classic" buttons. They haven't made consistent changes of one button to another. For example, from a program, the yellow button used to bring up the info screen. From the guide, the yellow button used to bring up the menu to change the guide to a specific date/time. Now, you need to press info in the first instance and "0" in the second instance.

I know that this isn't a great example because most universal remotes have a dedicated Info button. But, it's an example of how just changing the command that is being transmitted by a given button doesn't necessarily replicate the old functionality of that button.


----------



## Rich

P Smith said:


> It's my preferable food for lunch !


Ah, birds of a feather flocking together...eew!

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Yep. Since July 2015, I've had the personal "rule" that the only time that I will watch Netflix/Amazon shows is when I'm riding my stationary bike or doing weight training in my home gym. I now ride the bike 5 days a week and do weight training 3 days a week. Following that rule, along with weight loss surgery, other exercise and healthy eating, I went from 460 lbs in July 2015 to 195 lbs by the end of 2016.
> 
> Aside from that rule, I don't like to wait for shows that are not produced by Netflix or Amazon to finish their broadcast season before being shown on Netflix or Amazon. I'd rather watch them when they first air. The exception to that is when I learn about a show that's already in a later season, I'll use Netflix or Amazon to catch up. However, at the same time, I'll be recording newer episodes via DirecTV and watch them as soon as I'm finished with the earlier seasons. An example of this would be "The Magicians", which someone wrote about earlier in this thread. I've recorded all of season 3 so far. But, as soon as I finish the season 2 of "The Crown", later this week, I'll start watching Seasons 1 & 2 on Netflix.


Bariatric surgery, Bill? My wife had that a few years ago. Wouldn't know it today. Good for you!

I used NF the same way you're using it now. The more I used it the better I liked the experience. I understand why you'd want to see the episodes as the episodes are aired, we did that too. Now we're willing to wait till that content gets on a streaming service. We've been binging for a long time, before "binging" was recognized as it is today. Started back in the middle '80s and we really like the method. NF and AP (and any streaming service) are perfect for bingers...I think.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> Bariatric surgery, Bill? My wife had that a few years ago. Wouldn't know it today. Good for you!
> Rich


Yeah. Gastric sleeve.


----------



## P Smith

OMG ! From GUI discussion to surgeries ...


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Yeah. Gastric sleeve.


That's what my wife had. Saw her right after surgery and she looked awful. What a horrible thing to go thru and gain all the weight back. Saw a "friend" of hers yesterday, she had the surgery before my wife and she not only gained it all back, she's even bigger than she was before the surgery. That "friend", I believe hanging around with her caused my wife to gain weight and when the "friend" had the surgery my wife just had to have it too. Monkey see, monkey do. Dumb.

Anyhow, good for you! Glad to see you working at it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

P Smith said:


> OMG ! From GUI discussion to surgeries ...


What else you got Pete? Anything interesting? Hobbies? Sports?

Rich


----------



## P Smith

burning wood in my fireplace !


----------



## WestDC

Rich said:


> When did they "fix" that thing? I really don't remember. I was watching the playoffs yesterday and that Progress Bar covers up the info bar that's always on, the graphics bar that shows the score and the yardage. Covers it up in such a way it makes me think the PB was designed with that in mind. "Hey, we can get back at all the Jocks, let's make the PB..."
> 
> Rich


FF thru the Football game when the screen overlay yard and distance is first displayed on the field if you stop FF(at) that point it PB clears before they snap ball every time.

or when not displayed as soon as you see them line up- Stop FF - and it clears before the snap.
Practice on it next week and see if I'm not right


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> That's what my wife had. Saw her right after surgery and she looked awful. What a horrible thing to go thru and gain all the weight back. Saw a "friend" of hers yesterday, she had the surgery before my wife and she not only gained it all back, she's even bigger than she was before the surgery. That "friend", I believe hanging around with her caused my wife to gain weight and when the "friend" had the surgery my wife just had to have it too. Monkey see, monkey do. Dumb.
> 
> Anyhow, good for you! Glad to see you working at it.
> 
> Rich


Surprisingly, a TV show was a huge help to me. Shortly after I decided to go through the process (which in "real life", as I'm sure you know, takes 3-6 months and many tests before getting approval), I started watching "My 600 Pound Life" and quickly saw that EVERYBODY who followed the doctor's instructions had tremendous success and EVERYONE who thought that they know more than the doctor and could do things their own way were horrible failures. As a result, I listened to and followed the instructions of my doctor to a T.

Although the show is exploitative (like nearly every show on TLC is) and the doctor can be a bit of a jerk, it ended up providing me with the correct type of motivation.


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> What else you got Pete? Anything interesting? Hobbies? Sports?
> 
> Rich


I need to pick up a new hobby ... Deleting off-topic threads. When the on topic posts get lost it is time to stop drifting and focus on the on topic posts.


----------



## jamieh1

Bac to topic, ok new UI is working good now. Espn app working along with other apps. Pandora iHeart and extras vids. Also got local over the air to work. Still locks up in over the air scan but unplug antenna just before the lock up point of 66% and plug back injust past that it will work. So far so good.


----------



## Rich

P Smith said:


> burning wood in my fireplace !


How's that working out?

Rich


----------



## Rich

WestDC said:


> FF thru the Football game when the screen overlay yard and distance is first displayed on the field if you stop FF(at) that point it PB clears before they snap ball every time.
> 
> or when not displayed as soon as you see them line up- Stop FF - and it clears before the snap.
> Practice on it next week and see if I'm not right


Preaching to the choir. If the PB wasn't in the way all that wouldn't be necessary. I've been using work arounds on my 44 since I got it.

Rich


----------



## compnurd

jamieh1 said:


> Pulled in the new ui this morning version 1001, my am 21 for ota is now not working.
> 
> Had issues prior to getting new ui where when running over the air it would hang up at 69%. But figured out if you unhooked cable just prior to 69% and plugging back in affer that passed it would finish loading and it would work. Now the over the air is not picking up anything.
> Also have had my HR 54-700 since Saturday and still no OnDemand or ESPN app or iheart radio.
> Also the extra app that has little news vids not working. Im connected to the internet wireless and the speed test shows speeds capable to instant playback at 4k. Any ideas?


Try a clearmybox maybe at night before going to bed when you know nothing will be recording for 7-8 hours or he box being used


----------



## WestDC

Rich said:


> Preaching to the choir. If the PB wasn't in the way all that wouldn't be necessary. I've been using work arounds on my 44 since I got it.
> 
> Rich


Want to see the GUI -here's a You tube for you


----------



## ep1974

WestDC said:


> Want to see the GUI -here's a You tube for you


Starting to get used to the new guide. On my 55" Samsung 4K, it looks pretty good, IMO. Change is sometimes difficult as I remember the last guide didn't please all as well. Like many have requested, I would also prefer larger font, date returned in the banner as before and remove the dark shading, bottom and top. I remember the last guide also had this and they removed it. Why it's there to begin with, I have no idea. Hopefully, someone at DT is listening and will make some adjustments.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Still have the old GUI. I'm anxious for the change!

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh1

mrknowitall526 said:


> Still have the old GUI. I'm anxious for the change!
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


I just got my HR54 Saturday. Really wanted new UI so got up this morning at 5am ran the 02468 to force update and pulled in the new update. 
Read that its usually in the stream around 3am-7am. So did reset and forced update and it was there.


----------



## P Smith

Rich said:


> How's that working out?


Pretty nice - sitting close to it... warming, watching flames and relaxing


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Looks like a lot of wasted space on the left side of the guide.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> This complaint is bizzare to me since that behavior has not changed one bit. It has always opened a folder to the most recent recording. And it did show the info for the latest as well. It just wasn't highlighted. Which actually should make it more obvious that not the one to hit play on.
> 
> With that said I hate the floating boxes. But they didn't change what is on screen at all.


I understand that the functionality is essentially the same, but the floating box is what throws her, because it "breaks" the list. I liked it the old way where you saw your list of shows with the info on the top.


----------



## Rich

WestDC said:


> Want to see the GUI -here's a You tube for you


I do appreciate the link, thanx. It looks...good. I'm surprised. Seems simple. Yeah, it's different, but I wasn't confused.

Rich


----------



## Rich

ep1974 said:


> Starting to get used to the new guide. On my 55" Samsung 4K, it looks pretty good, IMO. Change is sometimes difficult as* I remember the last guide didn't please all as well.* Like many have requested, I would also prefer larger font, date returned in the banner as before and remove the dark shading, bottom and top. I remember the last guide also had this and they removed it. Why it's there to begin with, I have no idea. Hopefully, someone at DT is listening and will make some adjustments.


My memory rarely serves me well, but I seem to remember a lot of things going wrong back in '11. This transition doesn't seem nearly as bad.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jamieh1 said:


> I just got my HR54 Saturday. Really wanted new UI so got up this morning at 5am ran the 02468 to force update and pulled in the new update.
> Read that its usually in the stream around _3am-7am_. So did reset and forced update and it was there.


I too am very curious about it but that early? I can wait...thanx for the info, tho.

Rich


----------



## skinnyJM

inkahauts said:


> DIRECTV has been in house since they started making their own equipment. It's why the ce program can exist. Nds used to do it but now they just do the security with the cards. And jet head is all about the RVU stuff, not the firmware for the servers. It's their own employees. Remember, they also went out and bought replaytv patents, for their use.


I'm not doubting you, but didn't I read a couple of years ago that at&t had selected the Ericsson Mediaroom people to help/design a "unified experience" across all platforms? If at&t DIRECTV is solely responsible for the new GUI, then I guess that has not started yet???

Decided to see if I could find it, links below:
Ericsson to Enhance, Integrate AT&T's TV Platform

AT&T selects Ericsson to enhance its TV Platform


----------



## P Smith

Rich said:


> My memory rarely serves me well, but...
> 
> Rich


That's what I'm vividly remember ... damn !


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> I personally find most of the changes great. Especially the ones in the playlist. Some I'd give a I don't care, but why to.. and then there are a few that are nightmareish to me. Funny thing, that one is also in the playlist. They got so much right and a couple things so wrong in that playlist change it's amazing.
> 
> I think most people will feel the same and be fine overall with it. Especially if they fix the playbar ..... again
> 
> I think the font complaints are half because of people's tv settings. I have seen this GUI on several different tvs and some are definitely better than others as well. It looks much better on a really 4K set than it does on a really good 1080 dlp.


I don't have too much trouble reading the GUI with one exception, and that's coming off a 4k channel like 104. The GUI becomes dark for a bit but eventually it corrects after you view the new non-4k channel. It's something I could live with.


----------



## Steveknj

Rich said:


> I know this comment isn't gonna sit well with some folks, but...I don't think there's a better remote to watch D* with than one of the "old" new remotes (not the peanut). In fact, I don't think I've ever used a remote that works as well as those remotes. I do have a simple Harmony 650. I also had a more expensive model. I still use the D* remotes. Somebody show me something better, I'll happily try it. If it's not as ergonomic as the D* remotes I'm not gonna like it.
> 
> Rich


I generally use my 700 for all D* functions, mostly because it's my general remote for ALL my devices (AVR, roku, BD player etc.), but, I have to agree, I felt the "classic" H*** remotes were very well designed and just worked (only the ones I have weren't blacklit, I remember that you used to be able to buy a backlit version.) One thing with the new GUI and the lack of a blue button for the mini-guide. On the 650/700 the Enter button is on the bottom right of the remote which is difficult to get to holding the remote in one hand, so I just programmed the blue button to Enter so that I can do it the old way. That has made me quite happy.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> The Red button continues to be functional as the button to use when the screen message is "Press <Red button> to delete". I would not re-program that button.


Yeah should have said blue and green or yellow, not red...


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Yeah should have said blue and green or yellow, not red...


I have since assigned "0" to my Yellow button, and "-" to the Blue button. It makes it easier than pressing the touch-screen buttons on the Harmony's number keypad. Works great.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> A peanut remote the size the D* TiVo remote would be a welcome addition. Redoing the configuration of the buttons would work too. But we know nothing's gonna change. Did you read my suggestion about the Previous button and the Exit button switching places on the peanut? That would work better than the present configuration I think. But nothing is gonna happen.
> 
> I have issues with the ATV remotes too. I use the FTV box on one of my sets frequently and there's a lot to be said about that remote. It's actually a bit easier to use when trying to get to a specific part in a recording. Easier to do that with the FF button than with the touchpad. Naturally, I have issues with the FTV remotes too.
> 
> BTW, this week's crisis is a dishwasher that's gone slightly kaput. I hope to get the new MU8000 today, then I have to buy a new dishwasher, the fun party never ends...
> 
> Rich


The first version of the rc7 services remotes actually had a couple buttons in different spots, but after testing changed them to what it is today... I want to say it was the red and record and exit buttons that got swapped round, but can't recall for sure.

I find it easy with the touch remote myself. Press the pad down, then it pauses, then slide your finger left and right till the time is where you want it, then press the pad down again and you are there... easier than ffwd if you know where you want to go... ffwd or skip if you don't...

When was the last month something didn't break for you?


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> When did they "fix" that thing? I really don't remember. I was watching the playoffs yesterday and that Progress Bar covers up the info bar that's always on, the graphics bar that shows the score and the yardage. Covers it up in such a way it makes me think the PB was designed with that in mind. "Hey, we can get back at all the Jocks, let's make the PB..."
> 
> Rich


Not this new GUI, but the current one, when it got launched, had the same giant playbar the new GUI today has. They "fixed it" to what we have today which is still to big but no where near as bad as it was and is in the new GUI...


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> So they HAD to design that PB in that manner? HAD to?
> 
> Rich


I wasn't talking about the ridiculous playbar.. I mean more the way it uses double play, buffers, assigning tuners, etc...


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> The first version of the rc7 services remotes actually had a couple buttons in different spots, but after testing changed them to what it is today... I want to say it was the red and record and exit buttons that got swapped round, but can't recall for sure.
> 
> I find it easy with the touch remote myself. Press the pad down, then it pauses, then slide your finger left and right till the time is where you want it, then press the pad down again and you are there... easier than ffwd if you know where you want to go... ffwd or skip if you don't...
> 
> *When was the last month something didn't break for you?*


Can't remember a month where nothing went kaput. So far this month I've had a dishwasher go bad, a folding closet door is still waiting for me to fix it. I've already written about the new TV set that came with a bad panel and the weird issues I had with the first two ATV5s. The replacement TV came and it's working well, both ATVs have settled down and seem content. The newest ATV5 worked fine out of the box. We found two water valves that have to be replaced while installing the new dishwasher...I think I should start a thread about my misadventures...do you understand the concept of schadenfreude?

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> I wasn't talking about the ridiculous playbar.. I mean more the way it uses double play, buffers, assigning tuners, etc...


All I care about is this: The PB is poorly designed (what could they have been thinking?) and is intrusive. Does not bother me very much on my 24s but...All I've ever asked of D* regarding the PB is to make the Genies work as the 24s do, regarding the PB. How hard can that be? I'm not asking for a design (although it could use a change) change, just make it work so after a 30 Skip it doesn't even show on the screen and block all the info I'm used to seeing on the 24s. I'd really like to be able to use that very fine DVR, I'd even give that goofy remote another try. I cannot believe this is impossible.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> Can't remember a month where nothing went kaput. So far this month I've had a dishwasher go bad, a folding closet door is still waiting for me to fix it. I've already written about the new TV set that came with a bad panel and the weird issues I had with the first two ATV5s. The replacement TV came and it's working well, both ATVs have settled down and seem content. The newest ATV5 worked fine out of the box. We found two water valves that have to be replaced while installing the new dishwasher...I think I should start a thread about my misadventures...do you understand the concept of schadenfreude?
> 
> Rich


The more stuff you have, the more stuff there is to break. The spray hose on my kitchen sink started leaking last weekend so I ordered a new one. I took a quick look under the sink to see how hard it will be - the diverter value is pretty close to the washing machine, and the garbage disposal is in the way also. I'm going to try to tackle it this weekend, but I figure it is 50/50 I might not be able to contort myself as required and will have to call a plumber next week.


----------



## cadet502

So it took them what, 8 years to come up with this piece of crap GUI update. The playlist sucks, i've got no need for the highlighted program to take up 1/4 of the list. The date and time left justified against the title instead of in columns is just retarded. No channel information in the list, only in the intrusive program highlight. Same TV and same distance from the screen, and i have to put on glasses to actually read the text that is too small and narrow.
So in the guide, they made the font smaller there also, but still only 1-1/2 hours at a time and no more lines to view.
Directv has pulled some stupid crap in the past, but this garbage takes the cake.
Only got the update yesterday, so i haven't seen the performance issues yet, but i'm not confident in being problem free.


----------



## theloudhouse5

my recivers partially updated not the main DVR
the main dvr is a HR54
it updated at like noon


----------



## P Smith

theloudhouse5 said:


> my recivers partially updated not the main DVR
> the main dvr is a HR54
> it updated at like noon


what FW version you got on each one ?


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> The more stuff you have, the more stuff there is to break. The spray hose on my kitchen sink started leaking last weekend so I ordered a new one. I took a quick look under the sink to see how hard it will be - the diverter value is pretty close to the washing machine, and the garbage disposal is in the way also. I'm going to try to tackle it this weekend, but I figure it is 50/50 I might not be able to contort myself as required and will have to call a plumber next week.


I went thru a similar experience about a year ago. The sprayer hose was leaking and I changed it out, that was easy. Too easy, with what passes for "my luck". When I turned the water back on a couple connections near the spray hose started leaking. I have a three quarter horse garbage disposal (I have no idea why I bought such a large disposal, yet another blunder) and it takes up most of the room under the sink. The contortions I had to go thru were ridiculous, but paying a plumber for something I can do is more ridiculous. I got everything fixed, I know it would have cost me ~ $500 for that job. I should have taken the disposal out, but that's another nightmare.

Rich


----------



## Rich

cadet502 said:


> So it took them what, 8 years to come up with this piece of crap GUI update. The playlist sucks, i've got no need for the highlighted program to take up 1/4 of the list. The date and time left justified against the title instead of in columns is just retarded. No channel information in the list, only in the intrusive program highlight. Same TV and same distance from the screen, and i have to put on glasses to actually read the text that is too small and narrow.
> So in the guide, they made the font smaller there also, but still only 1-1/2 hours at a time and no more lines to view.
> *Directv has pulled some stupid crap in the past, but this garbage takes the cake.*
> Only got the update yesterday, so i haven't seen the performance issues yet, but i'm not confident in being problem free.


My memory leaves something to be desired but I think the "upgrade" to the GUI the last time in 2011 (I think that's correct) was worse. I remember a chaotic experience, more chaotic than this "upgrade".

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

I like the look of the main page but I hate that the programming only goes out 90 minutes. Three hours would be perfect. The way the recordings are displayed is not as user friendly as it could be. Not sure why when I set a show to record at 3pm, new shows only, on channel 206 it also records on channel 207 209 etc at different times of the day causing me to delete 6 recordings the next day.


----------



## slice1900

Seems like such an obvious thing to give people some control over the font size, and show more hours of guide if you choose a smaller font. I assume the new GUI is based on HTML, where that sort of thing is easy to accomplish.

If you go to zap2it.com you can see it in action. By default it shows a couple hours of programming. However, if you zoom to 160% it drops to one hour. If you zoom out one step from the default to 90% it shows three hours (this was with Firefox, it is possible it works differently with a different browser but I doubt it)


----------



## boukengreen

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I like the look of the main page but I hate that the programming only goes out 90 minutes. Three hours would be perfect. The way the recordings are displayed is not as user friendly as it could be. Not sure why when I set a show to record at 3pm, new shows only, on channel 206 it also records on channel 207 209 etc at different times of the day causing me to delete 6 recordings the next day.


You might have it set to record all channels PTI, Around the Horn, CFB daily is on so it records them all


----------



## boukengreen

Hmm my 55/200 upgraded yesterday to 0xd8f I wonder when I will get the upgrade for the new GUI


----------



## P Smith

soon !


----------



## texasbrit

boukengreen said:


> You might have it set to record all channels PTI, Around the Horn, CFB daily is on so it records them all


all channels is the default for the new gui. but if the guide data was correct, the repeats would be duplicates and so would not record


----------



## jimmie57

texasbrit said:


> all channels is the default for the new gui. but if the guide data was correct, the repeats would be duplicates and so would not record


I believe the Guide data is at fault. When they show on say 206 it is listed as new. If it shows on 207 or 209 since they are all in the same day, they are listed as New also. Even some of the wording in the descriptions will be different. I see this even in the premium channels like HBO and Showtime and Starz.


----------



## texasbrit

jimmie57 said:


> I believe the Guide data is at fault. When they show on say 206 it is listed as new. If it shows on 207 or 209 since they are all in the same day, they are listed as New also. Even some of the wording in the descriptions will be different. I see this even in the premium channels like HBO and Showtime and Starz.


Yes, standard problem with the guide data. But it's made worse with the new GUI only having an "all channels" operation.


----------



## mrknowitall526

boukengreen said:


> Hmm my 55/200 upgraded yesterday to 0xd8f I wonder when I will get the upgrade for the new GUI


My HR44 also got the same firmware on Wednesday. Why not the new GUI??

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh1

Ive read you can force a update esrly in the mornings. 3am - 7am est time frame. I did it this past monday and pulled in version 1001 and got new guide


----------



## cadet502

slice1900 said:


> Seems like such an obvious thing to give people some control over the font size, and show more hours of guide if you choose a smaller font. I assume the new GUI is based on HTML, where that sort of thing is easy to accomplish.
> 
> If you go to zap2it.com you can see it in action. By default it shows a couple hours of programming. However, if you zoom to 160% it drops to one hour. If you zoom out one step from the default to 90% it shows three hours (this was with Firefox, it is possible it works differently with a different browser but I doubt it)


And by the same token it would be nice to have a choice on the silly ass zoom of the selected program info in playlist, it's extremely intrusive when you're scrolling down three or four pages.


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> My HR44 also got the same firmware on Wednesday. Why not the new GUI??
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Maybe somebody at DirecTV likes you and is allowing you to keep the old GUI.

I wish that I knew that person and that he liked me as much as he likes you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

My 54/500 has been on x1001 this week by DirecTV. I did my usual Friday morning ritual as of late and forced a revert back to the old but familiar GUI which is now 0xd8f in the stream. That should hold for the weekend again until DirecTV forces my Genie back to the new GUI on Monday. I’ll keep doing that until it’s no longer available.


----------



## Rich

mrknowitall526 said:


> My HR44 also got the same firmware on Wednesday. Why not the new GUI??
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Being rational just leads to frustration.

Rich


----------



## jal

The new GUI is terrible. Be glad you still have the old one. It is almost impossible to read at any reasonable distance from the set, the way the Playlist works is terrible, and it is slow. I reverted back to the old one. Hope the new one doesn't download for a long time. The thought of leaving Directv because of it has crossed my mind. It has ruined an otherwise good experience.


----------



## SHS

So far it a bit of a disappointment with the new UI vs the old UI which to me it not really all new seem to be more like some mirror layout changes here and there with some cosmetic changes other then what has DirecTV/AT&T been all this time, So where the wow factor at ?.

Missing features
1: It seem to lack a Recycle Bin you know where we can undelete video recording.
2: The watch status is a bit of joke, come on what with this change from bright color down to dark color can't those dev come up with something better like just give us some kind watched icon and poster view in playlist.
3: No individual folder support which is very useful with Hopper 3 for individual users recording.
4: Recording Timers seem to be too limited of 100 man talk about a joke with such a high end system and this all it come with.
5: Seem to lack being able to create individual users profile with their own watch history, recording library among other things other then the channel listed enable and disable per client it to disappointing.
6: Where Blind Easy Read like Larger Fonts in text like in the guide and other area.
7: Themes ? I really don't like the dark color.
8: In the Menu option how about adding this category called New Episodes for Tonight would be nice.

No problem to report everything seem to be running just fine over all with new setup.


----------



## Willh

i got a quick question to ask

is the roll out of the new GUI being done in regions in several phases where those who got it first are view as a public "beta test" to see if it is ready to be fully rolled out or needs to be tweaked a little for it to be ready for everyone else to get it.

I'm in Texas and my HR54 Genie still has the old GUI and my C51 Genie mini still has the old GUI with Genie Mini software version has the 0xfba update where parts of the menu have the new GUI version of the menu already installed.

when will it roll out to us Texans with DirecTV.

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh1

You may can force a software update in the early hours of the morn. 3am -7am eastern. I did this and pulled the new version 1001in and got the new ui.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Willh said:


> i got a quick question to ask
> 
> is the roll out of the new GUI being done in regions in several phases where those who got it first are view as a public "beta test" to see if it is ready to be fully rolled out or needs to be tweaked a little for it to be ready for everyone else to get it.
> 
> I'm in Texas and my HR54 Genie still has the old GUI and my C51 Genie mini still has the old GUI with Genie Mini software version has the 0xfba update where parts of the menu have the new GUI version of the menu already installed.
> 
> when will it roll out to us Texans with DirecTV.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


I am in Austin and I received the new GUI several weeks ago. If there is any logic in the rollout schedule, it escapes me. If you really want it, force an update.


----------



## 1953

I'm definitely in no hurry!


----------



## P Smith

Willh said:


> i got a quick question to ask
> 
> is the roll out of the new GUI being done in regions in several phases where those who got it first are view as a public "beta test" to see if it is ready to be fully rolled out or needs to be tweaked a little for it to be ready for everyone else to get it.
> 
> I'm in Texas and my HR54 Genie still has the old GUI and my C51 Genie mini still has the old GUI with Genie Mini software version has the 0xfba update where parts of the menu have the new GUI version of the menu already installed.
> 
> when will it roll out to us Texans with DirecTV.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


we have no knowledge about the process, DTV keep it obscure, sorry


----------



## jal

Version 1001 not in stream for any HR44/54 receiver this am. Maybe it is stalled/pulled?


----------



## P Smith

jal said:


> Version 1001 not in stream for any HR44/54 receiver this am. Maybe it is stalled/pulled?


check site www dot redh dot com slash dtv


----------



## jimmie57

jal said:


> Version 1001 not in stream for any HR44/54 receiver this am. Maybe it is stalled/pulled?


It looks like all are stalled right now. All versions for all receivers are grayed out.
DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## Steveknj

having performance issues again which I never had before the new GUI. Delays between remote the receiver actually DOING anything. I've had frozen screens now where it will sit on an info screen for 10-15 seconds before it actually disappears. Channel changes are slow too. I'm convinced this is a buffer issue and the new GUI just can't handle it well. I'm already on my fourth "Clearmybox". Happens on both the HR54 and the minis. I also frequently lose "internet" on the 54 which causes issues on all the minis. That could be a wifi issue where it's located. I may try and swap out the 54 with my 24 location and see if that improves things.


----------



## raott

I believe that just means the data source is down for redh.



jimmie57 said:


> It looks like all are stalled right now. All versions for all receivers are grayed out.
> DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## slice1900

Willh said:


> i got a quick question to ask
> 
> is the roll out of the new GUI being done in regions in several phases where those who got it first are view as a public "beta test" to see if it is ready to be fully rolled out or needs to be tweaked a little for it to be ready for everyone else to get it.
> 
> I'm in Texas and my HR54 Genie still has the old GUI and my C51 Genie mini still has the old GUI with Genie Mini software version has the 0xfba update where parts of the menu have the new GUI version of the menu already installed.
> 
> when will it roll out to us Texans with DirecTV.


Like P Smith said, we don't really know a lot about how they are doing it, only that it is being slowly rolled out. Major changes like this will increase support calls, so I think Directv has chosen the pace of roll outs to avoid having their call center get slammed. There isn't any way to know when it will reach you or even what percentage of customers they have upgraded at this point so we can't even say whether the rollout is complete next week or lasts until May.


----------



## jamieh1

Ive had the new UI for a week now, no issues at all so far. 
A few changes id like to see like the playlist return to the way it use to be, lose the big info block when on the title in the list. But everything else is fine.


----------



## ep1974

jamieh1 said:


> Ive had the new UI for a week now, no issues at all so far.
> A few changes id like to see like the playlist return to the way it use to be, lose the big info block when on the title in the list. But everything else is fine.


While it's not perfect, I am getting used to it. Font could be larger, IMO, but my biggest issue is the dark shading (top and bottom). They had this in their previous guide and did remove it. What purpose it serves is beyond me. Also, IMO, my 54 does seem slower to react to commands. Hopefully, we see some updates soon to address everyone's concerns.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I am in Austin and I received the new GUI several weeks ago. If there is any logic in the rollout schedule, it escapes me. If you really want it, force an update.


I've never seen a pattern in the updates.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

if I would research again the process, probably there are filters what accompanied FW spools , I recall seen serial numbers on some long time ago...
perhaps DTV using small group of STB, taking serial numbers randomly from its customers DB ?


----------



## JerryMeeker

P Smith said:


> if I would research again the process, probably there are filters what accompanied FW spools , I recall seen serial numbers on some long time ago...
> perhaps DTV using small group of STB, taking serial numbers randomly from its customers DB ?


Other than to satisfy curiosity, why would one ever spend time researching a process over which they would never have any control? Better to sit back, enjoy your setup, and accept the update when it occurs.


----------



## P Smith

well, there are many members here who do care, asking, wondering ... they are appreciate that FW monitor is running on redH site - tell me about driving force now!

EDIT. See a post below.


----------



## codespy

I was running x0d8f all weekend on my Genie until early Monday morning when DirecTV pushed x1001 back onto it. I had to revert last night back to x0d8f so I could easily manage to do list, and they pushed x1001 back onto it this morning. As of this minute, x0d8f is back in the stream except for HS17 models.

Also, x0b9c got pushed this morning to my HR24’s. I’ll have to check later if my Pandora is still working!


----------



## bnwrx

Still don't like the My Teams page...it does not include the next/current game in the list of upcoming games.......it starts with a game hat is 2-3 days out.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> Other than to satisfy curiosity, why would one ever spend time researching a process over which they would never have any control? Better to sit back, enjoy your setup, and accept the update when it occurs.


Engineers...gotta pick things apart.

Rich


----------



## cygnusloop

Steveknj said:


> having performance issues again which I never had before the new GUI. Delays between remote the receiver actually DOING anything. I've had frozen screens now where it will sit on an info screen for 10-15 seconds before it actually disappears. Channel changes are slow too. I'm convinced this is a buffer issue and the new GUI just can't handle it well. I'm already on my fourth "Clearmybox". Happens on both the HR54 and the minis. I also frequently lose "internet" on the 54 which causes issues on all the minis. That could be a wifi issue where it's located. I may try and swap out the 54 with my 24 location and see if that improves things.


This describes the performance of my HR54 and mini exactly, since the new GUI. It was fantastic before the update. smh.


----------



## itzme

Steveknj said:


> having performance issues again which I never had before the new GUI. Delays between remote the receiver actually DOING anything. I've had frozen screens now where it will sit on an info screen for 10-15 seconds before it actually disappears. Channel changes are slow too. I'm convinced this is a buffer issue and the new GUI just can't handle it well. I'm already on my fourth "Clearmybox". Happens on both the HR54 and the minis. I also frequently lose "internet" on the 54 which causes issues on all the minis. That could be a wifi issue where it's located. I may try and swap out the 54 with my 24 location and see if that improves things.


I'm still on the old GUI on an HR44 and a week into getting 0xd8f, which brought on the same symptoms you described. A clearmybox 2-3 days ago has helped, so far.


----------



## JerryMeeker

The case of the disappearing cursor: open the Guide and scroll horizontally on a channel. The cursor typically will highlight a guide entry in blue. But as you scroll, the blue box disappears, and the description box at the top of the screen doesn’t change. And if you keep scrolling right, at some point the scrolling stops regardless of how many times you press the key. To make the blue box re-appear, you have to scroll left one click, and then description will update.

This has to be a bug. I can’t imagine anyone designing it this way on purpose.


----------



## inkahauts

That’s a bug.


----------



## MizzouTiger

I have 0xffc, downloaded on 1/2/18 on my HR44-700. I noticed this past week that on demand was not working. Tried to do a search for clearmybox, but when I brought up the search function, the navigation box with the letters and number to choose from to input your search was blank. I then went into setting and restarted the receiver. Once it came backup, there was no change - no on demand and search box was still blank. I was able to navigate through the search box to do a clearmybox search. Once the receiver came back up from that, the search function was back again, but still no on demand. Last night I checked and still no on demand so I did a search for clearmybox again this morning. As of right now, still no on demand. Any one else having this issue?


----------



## SHS

I heard there new firmware come out 1003 for HS17


----------



## tonyc

SHS said:


> I heard there new firmware come out 1003 for HS17


I just received 0x1001 a couple of days ago.


----------



## SHS

tonyc said:


> I just received 0x1001 a couple of days ago.


Then I'm sure you see 1003 soon


----------



## Bill Broderick

MizzouTiger said:


> I have 0xffc, downloaded on 1/2/18 on my HR44-700. I noticed this past week that on demand was not working. Tried to do a search for clearmybox, but when I brought up the search function, the navigation box with the letters and number to choose from to input your search was blank. I then went into setting and restarted the receiver. Once it came backup, there was no change - no on demand and search box was still blank. I was able to navigate through the search box to do a clearmybox search. Once the receiver came back up from that, the search function was back again, but still no on demand. Last night I checked and still no on demand so I did a search for clearmybox again this morning. As of right now, still no on demand. Any one else having this issue?


Is your Genie showing that it's connected to the Internet? With the new, GUI, I think that you can see that at the top left of the Info screen. I'm seeing the DirecTV logo, Time and the WiFi icon (despite being hard wired). I assume that's indicating Internet access.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike1096

SHS said:


> I heard there new firmware come out 1003 for HS17


Any differences? Just bug fixes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SHS

From what I read the Main fix is Font aka switch to bolded and sure some it just bug fix


----------



## carl6

1001 is the current national release. 1003 I think is in testing.


----------



## P Smith

SHS said:


> I heard there new firmware come out 1003 for HS17


same access as you doing for dbstalk, but site name is www rehd com / dtv and *voilà *!


----------



## I WANT MORE

I have a fear that all of these ppl downloading CE firmware and not knowing what the Hell is going on is going to cause major issues up to and including closing the CE program.


----------



## Mike1096

1003 is in the stream now. It’s not CE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I WANT MORE

Mike1096 said:


> 1003 is in the stream now. It's not CE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just because it's in the stream does NOT mean it isn't CE.


----------



## jamieh1

0x0D8F Is in the stream now, the 1003 was a ce for Friday and Saturday night. My understanding is they ran the ce from 11pm -7am the last two nights instead of the normal ce hours as in the past.


----------



## compnurd

jamieh1 said:


> 0x0D8F Is in the stream now, the 1003 was a ce for Friday and Saturday night. My understanding is they ran the ce from 11pm -7am the last two nights instead of the normal ce hours as in the past.


Correct it did. 1003 is until it possibly shows up this week a CE firmware. One user already reported an issue of losing all recordings on it. I agree with the above new people are piling on with every little number change not realizing it could cause major issues with there system


----------



## compnurd

jamieh1 said:


> 0x0D8F Is in the stream now, the 1003 was a ce for Friday and Saturday night. My understanding is they ran the ce from 11pm -7am the last two nights instead of the normal ce hours as in the past.


Friday night it ran from 11-7. Last night was 3-7 for some reason


----------



## codespy

National releases are not usually pushed on the weekends.....


----------



## compnurd

SHS said:


> From what I read the Main fix is Font aka switch to bolded and sure some it just bug fix


There was no font change. Just larger channel logos in the guide


----------



## compnurd

SHS said:


> Then I'm sure you see 1003 soon


He most likely will not


----------



## jamieh1

I got the 1003 ce on Friday, no issues so far, no lost logos or recordings.


----------



## SHS

I WANT MORE said:


> I have a fear that all of these ppl downloading CE firmware and not knowing what the Hell is going on is going to cause major issues up to and including closing the CE program.


You do know there are other forums beside this one




compnurd said:


> There was no font change. Just larger channel logos in the guide


Well I no idea that what was posted that the fonts change from standard fonts to a *bold fonts.*​


----------



## MizzouTiger

Bill Broderick said:


> Is your Genie showing that it's connected to the Internet? With the new, GUI, I think that you can see that at the top left of the Info screen. I'm seeing the DirecTV logo, Time and the WiFi icon (despite being hard wired). I assume that's indicating Internet access.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I checked that, and yes it is connected to the internet.


----------



## carl6

So that everyone is aware (most are) - DirecTV pushes a lot of different software versions for a lot of different reasons. Some you can download, some you cannot (they are directed to specific boxes or customers for example). Even if you are able to download it does not mean it is a national release or meant for the general user. Friday and Saturday nights specifically are typical Cutting Edge software releases, and if you do download one of those it is not without some level of risk. There is also a desire by DirecTV to receive feedback from those who are using the test software. More information is available at www.iamanedgecutter.com if you wish to participate in that software testing. There are also announcements about upcoming CE software and a chat room for those participating.

So I caution everyone with regard to downloading software. If you want to participate in the CE testing, do so in conjunction with the established program. Otherwise, you are normally better off to wait for the national release to be automatically downloaded to your receivers.

The redh site is run by a private individual, it is not an official DirecTV source of information. It is not always up and available, but when it is it is generally accurate as to what software is being streamed. It does not indicate what that software is or why it is in the stream, nor if it is available to all or specific to a limited group of receivers.


----------



## MizzouTiger

MizzouTiger said:


> I have 0xffc, downloaded on 1/2/18 on my HR44-700. I noticed this past week that on demand was not working. Tried to do a search for clearmybox, but when I brought up the search function, the navigation box with the letters and number to choose from to input your search was blank. I then went into setting and restarted the receiver. Once it came backup, there was no change - no on demand and search box was still blank. I was able to navigate through the search box to do a clearmybox search. Once the receiver came back up from that, the search function was back again, but still no on demand. Last night I checked and still no on demand so I did a search for clearmybox again this morning. As of right now, still no on demand. Any one else having this issue?





MizzouTiger said:


> I checked that, and yes it is connected to the internet.


Also, it's now been well over 24 hours since I last did a clearmybox search and channel logos in the guide still have not come back. Still no on demand either.


----------



## SHS

MizzouTiger said:


> Still no on demand either.


This can take some time it all most week before we got it here


----------



## Mike1096

SHS said:


> This can take some time it all most week be we got it here


No more than 24 hours. If longer, call so they can refresh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SHS

Mike1096 said:


> No more than 24 hours. If longer, call so they can refresh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't need to call but it did take long time


----------



## compnurd

MizzouTiger said:


> Also, it's now been well over 24 hours since I last did a clearmybox search and channel logos in the guide still have not come back. Still no on demand either.


Re run internet setup. Also. The box needs to reboot one to two times after running a clearmybox. It will only do this when not in use and no recordings are scheduled for several hours.


----------



## compnurd

SHS said:


> I didn't need call but it did take long time


Shouldn't take that long. If done right it should all restore in 3 hours


----------



## SHS

compnurd said:


> Shouldn't take that long. If done right it should all restore in 3 hours


Not for the on demand and most other thing like photo and etc it did a long time even the EPG took a few days


----------



## compnurd

SHS said:


> Not for the on demand and most other thing like photo and etc it did a long time even the EPG took a few days


Photos yes can take a few days to fully load but if you don't have the genie on and have no scheduled recordings for about 3-4 hours. On demand will restore within that time. EPG should be full in 12-24 hours.


----------



## P Smith

carl6 said:


> it is generally accurate as to what software is being streamed


funny ...
it's just show what is spooling, not just "generally accurate"


----------



## I WANT MORE

Mike1096 said:


> No more than 24 hours. If longer, call so they can refresh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea, Call and tell the CSR you are on firmware 1003 and you need help..............

I rest my case.


----------



## MizzouTiger

So, I have done another clearmybox search yesterday and have restarted the HR44-700 a couple of times but still no channel logos in the guide and still no on demand. Again, this is with firmware 0xffc. Still haven’t had 1001 pushed to me yet, and it appears that either Directv is only putting firmware “out there” during the middle of the night (or not at all right now) as the "redh" website has been showing everything as unavailable. Although I have not gotten up in the middle of the night to check if anything was in the stream.


----------



## 1953

Glad I did not do a clearmybox.


----------



## codespy

FWIW- I reverted back to x0d8f last Friday morning. DirecTV has not done their usual new GUI pushes so far this week like they have for the last month or so. I'm still on x0d8f as of right now late Wednesday night.

Kind of bizarre.....maybe they are awaiting results of the latest beta x1003 before pushing again. I'm not complaining- all is working great with the old/likeable GUI.....


----------



## carl6

Unfortunately, all you are doing is postponing the inevitable. Why not just bite the bullet now and start getting used to it?


----------



## Bill Broderick

carl6 said:


> Unfortunately, all you are doing is postponing the inevitable. Why not just bite the bullet now and start getting used to it?


That would probably be a fair statement if the new forced "record all channels" logic wasn't screwed up for network channels and try to record from the national feeds rather than from local channels. This is causing people who don't have access to the National feeds to miss recordings.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

The recording across all channels (even those not subscribed to) debacle is reason enough to stay away. I wouldn't touch the new GUI in its current state.



carl6 said:


> Unfortunately, all you are doing is postponing the inevitable. Why not just bite the bullet now and start getting used to it?


----------



## codespy

carl6 said:


> Unfortunately, all you are doing is postponing the inevitable. Why not just bite the bullet now and start getting used to it?


Because I have a wife that when she says she doesn't like something, I take the warning. Yes it is inevitable, that's why plan B after the permanent changeover is to have another HDMI input utilized from a HR24 in the other room, since that still remains under the old GUI that she uses and wants.


----------



## I WANT MORE

So, Had you simply gone with it you and your wife would be used to the new GUI by now and the old one would be a distant memory.


----------



## codespy

Yea....you tell her that. Make sure you duck after you do it.


----------



## Steveknj

I WANT MORE said:


> So, Had you simply gone with it you and your wife would be used to the new GUI by now and the old one would be a distant memory.





codespy said:


> Yea....you tell her that. Make sure you duck after you do it.


Your wife sounds like my wife!! She absolutely HATES the new URL. I'm not exactly a fan either. On my other 55" LG TV that doesn't have 4k I have an HR24 on it. When I look at the guide there I'm amazed how bright and bold it looks. And, amazingly, everything works as it should. Only thing I can't get is 4k. I am SO sorry I gave up my HR44 to have 4k. Nothing but trouble since. (and yes, I know the HR44 is going to eventually get this debacle too eventually).


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> That would probably be a fair statement if the new forced "record all channels" logic wasn't screwed up for network channels and try to record from the national feeds rather than from local channels. This is causing people who don't have access to the National feeds to miss recordings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's a bug of course recording on channels you don't get. It's also not an issue for any show you already have set up on the old gui.


----------



## Grafixguy

inkahauts said:


> That's a bug of course recording on channels you don't get. It's also not an issue for any show you already have set up on the old gui.


Not in my experience. I set up all of my recordings using the old GUI and had a couple of CBS recordings move to channel 390 this week.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Grafixguy said:


> Not in my experience. I set up all of my recordings using the old GUI and had a couple of CBS recordings move to channel 390 this week.


You're correct. If you had a recording setup on "all channels" in the old GUI, then the problem could exist on recordings for that show.

However, of you setup the recording to a specific channel, which you can't do anymore with the new GUI, then that program is exempt from the problem.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

Just for now until they get this fixed, can you delete the series and then just choose the 1 show / episode on the channel you want to record and just press the Record button once ?


----------



## Grafixguy

jimmie57 said:


> Just for now until they get this fixed, can you delete the series and then just choose the 1 show / episode on the channel you want to record and just press the Record button once ?


That's exactly what I've done.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

At my dads house, his HR54 still doesn’t have the new GUI.


----------



## drpjr

Here either.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Has anyone else noticed that their "upcoming recordings" list doesn't remove recordings that get cancelled? Sometimes, it will remove the record icon next to the title. But, even if it does, the title will still stay on the list.

I'm also seeing inconsistencies between the program guide and the "Upcoming Recordings" list. For example, on the guide, it doesn't show that I'm recording tonight's episode of Scorpions on my local CBS. But, in the Upcoming Recordings list, it does show that it's going to record on channel 2 (my local CBS channel).

It's also showing that I'm going to record Garage Rehab: Revisited on Wednesday night in the Upcoming Recordings list (despite the fact that I've never set this show to record), but the program guide shows that it's not going to record. To make matters worse, this show (which I can't cancel from Upcoming Recordings is causing a conflict in recording Amazing Race, which is the #3 priority in my Series Recording list.

I'm starting to think that the lousy interface is actually the best thing about the recent update. As crappy as the new screens are, at least they're not screwing up recordings. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

I pay close attention to what is scheduled to record in the To-Do list, Bill. I think I have seen instances where scheduled recordings do not show with a red dot in the Guide. However, I don’t think I have ever seen recordings appear that I didn’t schedule to record. That would concern me. The only other thing that has been bothering me lately is the behavior of the blue highlighted cursor “focus” when scrolling through the Guide. As I scroll to the right, the cursor keeps disappearing. Very strange.


----------



## cyfman

I just noticed I received the new Software on Jan 19th and I haven't noticed any type of change in the Guide or on anything else Hummmm


----------



## P Smith

when posting such, please provide FW version


----------



## cyfman

Oxd8f on my HR54-700


----------



## P Smith

wait for 0x10xx ...


----------



## cyfman

P Smith said:


> wait for 0x10xx ...


Thanks  was wondering after reading many folks talking about it and thought that was it,so still a wait and find out


----------



## jamieh1

I grabbed 0x1036 this morning, noticed was in the stream early this morning.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jamieh1 said:


> I grabbed 0x1036 this morning, noticed was in the stream early this morning.


Notice any differences?


----------



## inkahauts

Grafixguy said:


> Not in my experience. I set up all of my recordings using the old GUI and had a couple of CBS recordings move to channel 390 this week.


That was a guide data issue and didn't even have anything to do with the new GUI it seems... it was rampant...


----------



## Grafixguy

Exactly my point. Whatever happened, happened to a lot of people. Misery loves company and it's also proof that there was an issue and should get it fixed pronto...I hope.

In the meantime, I'm keeping a very close watch on some of these recordings.


----------



## Rockermann

Hey Gang... I've searched, but can't seem to find it. I think I'm ready to check out the new interface on my HR44-700. How can I force the upgrade (red reset, 0-2-4-6-8 ?) and when is the new guide in the stream? I remember years back, folks used to post the schedules for this kinda thing. Does anyone know?


----------



## Bill Broderick

You're probably thinking about the Cutting Edge program. That has been moved from this site to iamanedgecutter.com. You don't get the "production" firmware when you force this. You get a test version.

Right now, there is no way to force a "production" update to the firmware. You get it when DirecTV says that you get it. However, based on what I've read here, it appears that they have halted the recent firmware updates due to issues that people are having with it. If anything, people are forcing their Genies back to old firmware until the problems are resolved.

Right now, if you have the old GUI, don't do anything. You already have the most stable firmware available. Wait until the problems are fixed and let DirecTV push it to you. Then, you can complain about the things that you don't like about the new GUI.


----------



## codespy

With not knowing if DirecTV will fix this record across all channel thing, I decided to order a bigger drive for my HR54 for recording space (including 4K Olympics coming up and all other 4K stuff), and set the SL's under the old GUI using specific channels before it's too late. I have 88 SL's right now. To prepare, I tossed a Smart Outlet on my HR54 last weekend and had it shut off during weekday mornings between 2am and 5am CST so it wouldn't take updates. I've been reverting back to old GUI for at least a month every Friday morning which usually lasts until Monday when updates get pushed again. Last week the new GUI pushes stopped, but started again this week with 0x1036 as discussed here.

I went with the 6TB in my external dock, and now in the process of programming all of the SL's under the old GUI. Looks like I made it in time........


----------



## JerryMeeker

I receive 0x1036 SW overnight. I reported previously about an issue with the guide in which the “blue box” focus of the cursor would disappear as you scroll right in the guide. This issue is now fixed.

I haven’t noticed any other changes. Anyone else see fixes/changes/enhancements?


----------



## P Smith

codespy said:


> now in the process of programming all of the SL's under the old GUI.


Why not run Linux, mount both drives and just copy all the SL from old HDD to new? 30 min job top.


----------



## STEVED21

I got the 1036 update Wednesday night. There is no black background on anything. Menu, info bar, progress bar. Just white letters on the screen or grey screen. Totally unreadable. Anybody else see this and is there a fix. Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57

STEVED21 said:


> I got the 1036 update Wednesday night. There is no black background on anything. Menu, info bar, progress bar. Just white letters on the screen or grey screen. Totally unreadable. Anybody else see this and is there a fix. Thanks.


I always Reset my receiver after a software update, just like a PC.
Menu, Settings and Help, Settings, Reset, Restart my Receiver, - ( dash button )


----------



## JerryMeeker

jimmie57 said:


> I always Reset my receiver after a software update, just like a PC.
> Menu, Settings and Help, Settings, Reset, Restart my Receiver, - ( dash button )


Doesn't the receiver automatically reset after an update anyway? What does a second reset accomplish? And are you saying a reset restored black backgrounds?


----------



## STEVED21

JerryMeeker said:


> Doesn't the receiver automatically reset after an update anyway? What does a second reset accomplish? And are you saying a reset restored black backgrounds?


No. I restarted twice. Nothing changed.


----------



## JerryMeeker

STEVED21 said:


> No. I restarted twice. Nothing changed.


I was actually asking Jimmie. His post seemed to imply that a restart would fix the gray background issue.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> I was actually asking Jimmie. His post seemed to imply that a restart would fix the gray background issue.


I don't have the update you refer to so I can not see it on my setup ( HR24 ). A reset fixes a lot of things. My receiver does not reset after new software.
Is the gray you refer to the background of the Guide ? Or is it the background on the ends of the TV screen when you have an SD program on the screen ?

You could also try a search for CLEARMYBOX and it cleans out all old graphics and reloads them. Sometimes that helps more than a reset. It takes about the same amount of time. It does not change settings or delete recordings.


----------



## ep1974

JerryMeeker said:


> I receive 0x1036 SW overnight. I reported previously about an issue with the guide in which the "blue box" focus of the cursor would disappear as you scroll right in the guide. This issue is now fixed.
> 
> I haven't noticed any other changes. Anyone else see fixes/changes/enhancements?


My 54 was updated yesterday. I honestly don't see any differences. What was the reason for this update to begin with, any ideas? My biggest concern is the dark shading, what is the purpose of this?


----------



## CraigerM

ep1974 said:


> My 54 was updated yesterday. I honestly don't see any differences. What was the reason for this update to begin with, any ideas? My biggest concern is the dark shading, what is the purpose of this?


I found this and this was the reason why.

https://www.directv.com/content/dam/dtv/directv_marketing/modernui/Genie_FAQs_2017.pdf

"We updated the DIRECTV menu playlist and guide experience so you can access, discover and manage your content quickly and easily."


----------



## P Smith

ep1974 said:


> My 54 was updated yesterday


updated to what version ? get sysinfo screen


----------



## drpjr

Well I mentioned not having new update last weekend and was rewarded with 0X1036 early yesterday. First impression not as bad as many have reported. Not a real power user so not effected as much as others. Pretty much Season Pass and a few searches. Look is sleek compared to old guide.

I have a couple major continuing gripes and a few nits.

Gripes: Why is there STILL not a dedicated TO DO list button?? The R in DVR is recorder. Navigating recording functions should be easy/simple/intuitive. It now takes me 8 button pushes to plunder through the menu to the TO DO list. Really?? Why does the pause button still become a select button when in the menu? I would love to be able to pause current show when in the menu. The Double Play window stays up way way too long as before.

Nits: I do see the potential for deleting folders instead of episodes. When pressing menu button I wish icon would stay at top of left hand list instead of in the options for the item in the list. For me annoying. The difference in gray progress bar colors when being behind real time is too close to plain future progress bar. Text size is OK on 75" TV @ about 15'.

With limited use overall am more positive than negative I'm kinda liking this new format.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

drpjr said:


> Why is there STILL not a dedicated TO DO list button??


Does the MENU+7 shortcut no longer work?

They should have made LIST>LIST a shortcut a long time ago. But from what I've read on here a lot of people don't even use the TODO List.


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, I virtually never use it.


----------



## cadet502

I had rolled back shortly after getting the first updated GUI. Received 0x1036 on Thursday night. Pleased to see the font has changed to be more readable.

The weird thing is on some channels, there is no status bar. NBCSN and USA are two in particular. One channel up or one down, they have the status bar on pause and FF. But not on NBCSN or USA.

Still not happy with the intrusive highlight on the playlist. So retarded.

And the best feature is that page down is useless in the menu or when you go to settings and have to right cursor forever to get to reset. What a load of crap.


----------



## jones_hdtv

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does the MENU+7 shortcut no longer work?
> 
> They should have made LIST>LIST a shortcut a long time ago. But from what I've read on here a lot of people don't even use the TODO List.


Menu # does not work with new UI


----------



## jones_hdtv

cadet502 said:


> And the best feature is that page down is useless in the menu or when you go to settings and have to right cursor forever to get to reset. What a load of crap.


Wait until you add your 70th series recording and you go to the series manager to move it the priority to 35... Right now take approximately 35 hits of the select button to move it to Priority 35


----------



## jones_hdtv

drpjr said:


> .
> 
> Gripes: Why is there STILL not a dedicated TO DO list button?? The R in DVR is recorder. Navigating recording functions should be easy/simple/intuitive. It now takes me 8 button pushes to plunder through the menu to the TO DO list. Really??
> 
> .


You can do it in 4 keystrokes

List
Left arrow
Page down
Select


----------



## Bill Broderick

jones_hdtv said:


> You can do it in 4 keystrokes
> 
> List
> Left arrow
> Page down
> Select


Nope. 5 keystrokes.

It's either:

List
Left arrow
Page Down
Select
Select

Or

List
Left arrow
Page down
Right arrow
Select

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

I have you both beat. 1 keystroke that invokes a macro on my Harmony.


----------



## jones_hdtv

JerryMeeker said:


> I have you both beat. 1 keystroke that invokes a macro on my Harmony.


$$$


----------



## Bill Broderick

jones_hdtv said:


> Menu # does not work with new UI


Can someone tell me more But Menu #? I still have two HR-24's which are on the old GUI. Is there a shortcut to the To Do List?

I tried pressing Menu then 7. But, that just triggered the "invalid button bong" noise. Was there a shortcut for the Genies, but not the HR2x's with the old GUI?

If I did something wrong, please let me know. I would definitely use this shortcut.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

jones_hdtv said:


> $$$


... And I have the one Harmony hardware/software combination that doesn't allow for macros.

They changed the software to a completely new platform, which does allow macros. But, for whatever reason, I'd you start with the old software, you can't convert from the old software to the new software.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jones_hdtv

Bill Broderick said:


> Can someone tell me more But Menu #? I still have two HR-24's which are on the old GUI. Is there a shortcut to the To Do List?
> 
> I tried pressing Menu then 7. But, that just triggered the "invalid button bong" noise. Was there a shortcut for the Genies, but not the HR2x's with the old GUI?
> 
> If I did something wrong, please let me know. I would definitely use this shortcut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It only works on Genie models with the old software... It doesn't work on HR 2X models...


----------



## jimkofla

raott said:


> I don't have it yet, but given the 50 page thread on AT&T's website, it doesn't sound like it is and it sounds like a lot of the feedback went on deaf ears, with software project managers thinking they know better than their customers and either being too lazy or incompetent to do a design for the customer analysis.
> 
> The complaints mention text that is completely unreadable because it is too small or has little contrast. That is basic stuff for which there is no excuse to not get right the first time.


Absolutely unreadable to this older viewer. Maybe help sales in the eyeglass industry, but otherwise a useless effort sure to alienate long time customers like us.

It's impossible to send them an e-mail on their website, and the chat categories don't apply. Clearly they don't want customer feedback. Delighted to hear about the 50 page thread on AT&T's website. My good fortune is that two of my DVRs are older, so still have the good interface. The new one makes me not want to set recordings in that room, and that's the DVR with the most storage. Awful, shame on AT&T.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jimkofla said:


> Absolutely unreadable to this older viewer. Maybe help sales in the eyeglass industry, but otherwise a useless effort sure to alienate long time customers like us.


I am no spring chicken either, but I really don't understand the issue with small fonts. What size screen do you have, and how far away are you sitting? I have a 75" screen and I am about 10' away. Give me an example of which screen has the hard to read fonts.


----------



## inkahauts

jimkofla said:


> Absolutely unreadable to this older viewer. Maybe help sales in the eyeglass industry, but otherwise a useless effort sure to alienate long time customers like us.
> 
> It's impossible to send them an e-mail on their website, and the chat categories don't apply. Clearly they don't want customer feedback. Delighted to hear about the 50 page thread on AT&T's website. My good fortune is that two of my DVRs are older, so still have the good interface. The new one makes me not want to set recordings in that room, and that's the DVR with the most storage. Awful, shame on AT&T.


Are you in 1036 or some other version? The font is much better to read on 1036


----------



## STEVED21

jimmie57 said:


> I don't have the update you refer to so I can not see it on my setup ( HR24 ). A reset fixes a lot of things. My receiver does not reset after new software.
> Is the gray you refer to the background of the Guide ? Or is it the background on the ends of the TV screen when you have an SD program on the screen ?
> 
> You could also try a search for CLEARMYBOX and it cleans out all old graphics and reloads them. Sometimes that helps more than a reset. It takes about the same amount of time. It does not change settings or delete recordings.


Thanks Jimmy, it worked.


----------



## Grafixguy

Looks like 1036 hit here this morning. Logos are noticeably larger and while I didn't mind the old font, the tweaking in this update is an improvement.

So, in short, it does seem like they're listening to customer feedback.


----------



## JerryMeeker

STEVED21 said:


> Thanks Jimmy, it worked.


Can you be more specific-what did this fix on your box?


----------



## Steveknj

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does the MENU+7 shortcut no longer work?
> 
> They should have made LIST>LIST a shortcut a long time ago. But from what I've read on here a lot of people don't even use the TODO List.


I use it virtually every day to see what I have set up to record. is there another (better) way to do this? I use the ToDo list for two reasons:

1) To make sure that shows I want to record actually are set to record (and that they record on the right channel, which doesn't always happen with the new way recording works...no specific channel selection).

2) Sometimes I'm just curious to see what is on that night, or is coming up, and I generally record everything I like. I also look for potential conflicts (especially after 9PM when there are usually 3 active tuners on live TV).


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> I use it virtually every day to see what I have set up to record. is there another (better) way to do this? I use the ToDo list for two reasons:
> 
> 1) To make sure that shows I want to record actually are set to record (and that they record on the right channel, which doesn't always happen with the new way recording works...no specific channel selection).
> 
> 2) Sometimes I'm just curious to see what is on that night that I like, and I generally record everything I like. I also look for potential conflicts (especially after 9PM when there are usually 3 active tuners on live TV).


Me too. I use the To do screen (or whatever it's now called) all of the tome for the exact same reasons.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ep1974

Grafixguy said:


> Looks like 1036 hit here this morning. Logos are noticeably larger and while I didn't mind the old font, the tweaking in this update is an improvement.
> 
> So, in short, it does seem like they're listening to customer feedback.


Called tech support yesterday for a remote issue and towards the end of our conservation I asked him if DT will be removing the dark shading in the new guide. He said you wouldn't believe the amount of negative calls he's received about the new guide. He couldn't confirm that a fix is coming but they are certainly aware. Asked him to pass on my concerns and was assured it would be done. Hopefully in the near future we'll see a few more fixes.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> I use it virtually every day to see what I have set up to record. is there another (better) way to do this? I use the ToDo list for two reasons:
> 
> 1) To make sure that shows I want to record actually are set to record (and that they record on the right channel, which doesn't always happen with the new way recording works...no specific channel selection).
> 
> 2) Sometimes I'm just curious to see what is on that night, or is coming up, and I generally record everything I like. I also look for potential conflicts (especially after 9PM when there are usually 3 active tuners on live TV).


If you set up your series prioritize efficiently, and record everything you watch, and you do NOT ever try and "fix" recording conflicts, then you never need to look at or mess with the to do list for any reason with regard to conflicts. In fact you actually create more potential problems than you fix trying to manual adjust recording conflicts. Let the DVR do it for you, and record a latter episode on its own. If you cancel an episode it won't ever try and record that episode on its own at a latter showing... and if guide data changes, you will lose it if you manually changed it.

I am curios how the guide isn't the best place to see if something isn't set to record, because without looking at the guide you don't know what's actually supposed to be on...

And other than two weeks ago when there was a guide issue, the all channels thing is not an issue for new network series. It has issues with things in repeates, news programs, and that kind of thing. I've not seen one person have an issue with it missing recordings of Big Bang theory for example ever. (That bad guide data issue that hit everyone on any GUI not withstanding) all channels has caused people to get more than they want, but as much as people complain, I'm not seeing people saying they are missing shows. (Again, last weeks issue wasn't related to this). Have you actually missed having the DVR record a show not related to the guide data issue two weeks ago?

I haven't missed an episode or sports program in many many years, and I do not look or touch the to do list...

As for seeing what's on tonight, well personally, what's on is what's in my playlist as far as I am concerned. Looking at the to do list for that is just a choice... it's either that or scan the guide... no other way to see what's about to be recorded in the evening.

One thing I have also done is create two auto records. One grabs every premiere episode of a new season of all series, and the other grabs the premiere episode of all new series. This way I also catch tv shows on any channel I get, so I don't even have to hunt for shows to check out. Sure I delete 95% of them, but I never worry about missing a new show either.


----------



## inkahauts

ep1974 said:


> Called tech support yesterday for a remote issue and towards the end of our conservation I asked him if DT will be removing the dark shading in the new guide. He said you wouldn't believe the amount of negative calls he's received about the new guide. He couldn't confirm that a fix is coming but they are certainly aware. Asked him to pass on my concerns and was assured it would be done. Hopefully in the near future we'll see a few more fixes.


They need to fix that playbar now... it's become the biggest eye sore for me on this and right after that the floating box...


----------



## STEVED21

JerryMeeker said:


> Can you be more specific-what did this fix on your box?


No black background for banners.


----------



## NR4P

JerryMeeker said:


> I am no spring chicken either, but I really don't understand the issue with small fonts. What size screen do you have, and how far away are you sitting? I have a 75" screen and I am about 10' away. Give me an example of which screen has the hard to read fonts.


A 75" screen when 10 feet away won't show the issue. Try a 55-65" screen 20 feet away. Old UI, easy to see. New UI, difficult.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> If you set up your series prioritize efficiently, and record everything you watch, and you do NOT ever try and "fix" recording conflicts, then you never need to look at or mess with the to do list for any reason with regard to conflicts. In fact you actually create more potential problems than you fix trying to manual adjust recording conflicts. Let the DVR do it for you, and record a latter episode on its own. If you cancel an episode it won't ever try and record that episode on its own at a latter showing... and if guide data changes, you will lose it if you manually changed it.
> 
> I am curios how the guide isn't the best place to see if something isn't set to record, because without looking at the guide you don't know what's actually supposed to be on...
> 
> And other than two weeks ago when there was a guide issue, the all channels thing is not an issue for new network series. It has issues with things in repeates, news programs, and that kind of thing. I've not seen one person have an issue with it missing recordings of Big Bang theory for example ever. (That bad guide data issue that hit everyone on any GUI not withstanding) all channels has caused people to get more than they want, but as much as people complain, I'm not seeing people saying they are missing shows. (Again, last weeks issue wasn't related to this). Have you actually missed having the DVR record a show not related to the guide data issue two weeks ago?
> 
> I haven't missed an episode or sports program in many many years, and I do not look or touch the to do list...
> 
> As for seeing what's on tonight, well personally, what's on is what's in my playlist as far as I am concerned. Looking at the to do list for that is just a choice... it's either that or scan the guide... no other way to see what's about to be recorded in the evening.
> 
> One thing I have also done is create two auto records. One grabs every premiere episode of a new season of all series, and the other grabs the premiere episode of all new series. This way I also catch tv shows on any channel I get, so I don't even have to hunt for shows to check out. Sure I delete 95% of them, but I never worry about missing a new show either.


If only what you say is true all the time for me. First of all, my priorities are actually something I keep a close eye on, and even with that, there are times, as I described where I have conflicts (not in advance, but during times when I have three active tuners on live TV and need to record more than two shows other than what we are watching live. So what happens if lets say I have the three tuners on live TV, and I want to record three things. The DVR comes back with a message, Show A need to record, can I change the channel now to the recorded show (or whatever the message is). If I choose to record, I'm "stuck" on that show that I'm recording. If I choose to cancel the recording, then, will it pick it up at another time? From what you said, if you cancel a recording, it doesn't. So, I try and anticipate the times in my house when that situation will occur. Usually 10PM EST is the most likely time (and it's usually a time I don't want to watch a recording because I often doze off, or, I'm in the middle of some random show I found by searching the guide). So for me, the ToDo list helps me alleviate this issue before it happens (it's also one reason why I'd like to be able to CHOOSE the channel I want to record from, like HBO West shows which will usually repeat what's on the East coast feed at a time when there are no potential conflicts)

Now as far as the guide. How can you say that scrolling through a weeks worth of shows and through 100s of channels is easier to see what's recording than looking a the ToDo list, which is DESIGNED to see what's coming up? That's crazy.

And you mentioned missing recordings from sports? If I didn't look at the ToDo list, I'd frequently miss recordings, especially Rangers recordings. I have a Wishlist for NY Rangers (through Favorite Sports Teams function), but it frequently will find the "first" channel it's recording on and record that., and that channel is often blacked out locally. For example, if the Rangers game is on 215 (NHL Network) and 634 (MSG Network) it will frequently ONLY record the 215 feed which is blacked out in NY. So, by going through the ToDo list once a week, I can rectify that. One thing I've noticed though, is that NOW, I frequently see a folder created on my DVR which included what is essentially a blank recording of 215 AND the 634 recording which is something that actually DOES record. I've only noticed this the last two times. If that's the case, then maybe they finally fixed that issue. And that's a good thing (although it would be better not to record 215 at all, but I'll take it.)

One other thing though. We all have different ways of doing the same thing (well except those of us who are Apple product users and are pigeonholed into doing it their one way). I like that we can choose what works for us. If you do it a different way, and it works for you...then that's great.


----------



## jdspencer

So have they finished diddling with x1036 so I might see it on my HR44-500?
Or will the version change to something else? I ask rhetorically!


----------



## SHS

jdspencer said:


> So have they finished diddling with x1036 so I might see it on my HR44-500?
> Or will the version change to something else? I ask rhetorically!


Just one word disappointment


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> One other thing though. We all have different ways of doing the same thing (well except those of us who are Apple product users and are pigeonholed into doing it their one way). I like that we can choose what works for us. If you do it a different way, and it works for you...then that's great.


I will often look at the To do list just to see what's going to record that night and plan my immediate viewing accordingly. There are some shows that I want to watch as soon as possible and others that I'll watch "when I get to it". If it's 7:45 and there are shows that I want to watch that night recording at 8:00 and 9:00, I'm not going to start a movie at 7:45. I'll probably watch an hour long show that has commercials that I can skip. That way, I can then watch the other 2 shows and probably finish watching the 9:00 show pretty close to real time.

On the other hand, if there is nothing special on that night, it probably is a good night to watch that movie that I recorded over the weekend.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

yes, rhetorical question ... the will change FW as they wish


----------



## jcwest

My HR44 got the update 0xd8f on 1/17 and the only change I see is the program icon box on the right side of the banner. Did they modify the update to install a "limited" version of the GUU?

J C


----------



## P Smith

jcwest said:


> a "limited" version of the GUU


what is that ? details please


----------



## codespy

jcwest said:


> My HR44 got the update 0xd8f on 1/17 and the only change I see is the program icon box on the right side of the banner. Did they modify the update to install a "limited" version of the GUU?
> 
> J C


That's the old GUI, not the new. I'm running xd8f too.


----------



## jamieh1

If you want to go ahead and get the new User interface force a download weekdays 3am-7am eastern. The new release 1037 has bern in the stream most mornings.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Well, I have become used to the new GUI (note that I didn't say "like the new GUI"), but one thing continues to bother me, and that is the grayness of the screensaver. I tune into one of the music channels when I am not watching TV, just to have some background noise, and the screensaver gets invoked quite often. I can't understand what the developers were thinking when they created this awful looking screen.

Legacy screensaver:










New GUI screensaver:


----------



## P Smith

they think you would appreciate their creativity


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So the new music channels screensaver doesn’t have song information?


----------



## JerryMeeker

TheRatPatrol said:


> So the new music channels screensaver doesn't have song information?


The music channel screensaver still has song information. My screenshot was when the DVR was paused on a TV channel. I was noting the gray, not black, screen color. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JerryMeeker said:


> The music channel screensaver still has song information. My screenshot was when the DVR was paused on a TV channel. I was noting the gray, not black, screen color. Sorry for the confusion.


No problem, thanks.


----------



## dminches

I just got the new GUI. How does one filter the playlist (local vs all)?


----------



## dminches

dminches said:


> I just got the new GUI. How does one filter the playlist (local vs all)?


Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## P Smith

DTV coders


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> DTV coders


I guess you are saying that you can't currently do any filtering?


----------



## P Smith

I've no knowledge of it, hence my prev post


----------



## Steveknj

Go to the playlist and hit 0 (zero) button. That replaces the yellow button to bring up your playlist options


----------



## jimmie57

dminches said:


> I guess you are saying that you can't currently do any filtering?


See if this helps answer your questions. I do not have this so I can not tell you what you want to know from first hand experience.
http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/Hands on Genie GUI.pdf


----------



## dminches

Steveknj said:


> Go to the playlist and hit 0 (zero) button. That replaces the yellow button to bring up your playlist options


When I do that all it does is sort the recordings in a different order. Are you seeing something different?

In fact, at the top of the screen it says "0 to sort".


----------



## dminches

This can be done by:

LIST > arrow down to Manage Recordings, SELECT.
Arrow down to Playlist Share Settings, SELECT.
Top item is "Show recordings from" and you can choose "All locations" or "This Location"

However, for some reason I can do this on my Genie (HR-54) but not my mini (C6K).


----------



## bananfish

Just got the new UI on my HR44. Bleeeccchh.

My partial list of complaints:

1) Smaller fonts on the Menu and other places. My eyes cannot comfortably see the information - what I can see I have to strain to see, and that ain't good.

2) Playlist and other items are now graphical rather than a list. Hate it. I am an adult, I can read. Now I have to scroll to the right and try to figure out what the picture means? Yeah, I can make two extra button-presses and get to a listed playlist, but that is a pain ... bringing me to ...

3) Giant highlighted item in the Playlist list. When I want to see my list of recordings, I do NOT need one of them highlighted, with really no useful information. It also seems to have at least one item below and above the highlighted item, making it extremely difficult to quickly scan through the list. I also hate that when you move a full page by using the channel buttons, the highlighted item actually scrolls through all the intervening items - very distracting to the eyes when trying to scan through quickly. Has noone learned anything from the success of the simplicity and minimalism of the Google search page?

4) Inability to identify new episodes. I have three episodes of Modern Family recorded, 1 new episode and 2 newly recorded old episodes. Of all the info they show for the highlighted program, the first air date is not among it. That risks me deleting new programs rather than older programs.

5) Inability to delete programs. This one must actually be a bug. It appears that I literally cannot delete at least two of the Modern Family episodes. The highlighted item says "Press [red dot] to Delete." I believe that means the Record button, but could mean the red button on my Harmony remote. Does not matter which it means because neither one of them does a thing when I press it. [Anyone have a way for me to delete these programs?]

6) To Do list. Where the heck is it? (15 minutes later: After a lot of hunting, I finally found it. Could they have made it any more inconvenient to find and get to? They made all the navigation issues worse, while making nothing better.)

That is just what I have come up with in the first 20 minutes of use. I am sure I will come up with a lot more. What a sh**show. And of course, nothing that I have been complaining about for years will have been fixed (Channels I Get, sports team recordings, the Pandora bug that cuts many songs off way early, etc. etc.)


----------



## makaiguy

Damn. I was hoping they'd stopped rolling out to 44's. Considering myself very lucky I haven't received it yet. I suppose we'll all learn to live with it eventually but it could be painful.


----------



## inkahauts

To delete it’s the same as it’s always been... the red button...

Playlist is only graphical in the menu. Just hit list on the remote and go strait to it. Not sure why people go to the menu hardly ever. 

The playlist itself has the same info plus one additional line than the old one. The difference is the info is no long on the top but rather floats with the highlight. Totally stupid but doesn’t affect how much info is on screen. 

As always if you’ve watched a show it’s a different shade...

And you should see season and episode info for all shows or record date. One or the other. Oad is on the more info screen which has actually always been the case. 

To do list is placed in a lot more logical place now if you ask me. You access it from the playlist as you have found. I think that’s jarring only because you aren’t used to it. Just hit list left arrow and down channel and right arrow and select it. Less buttons than the old GUI. 

Nothing has changed for sports records or cig or pandora as far as I know. 

To me the GUI got better in some ways (one button press to get alphabetical and easily filter playlist and more items in playlist and lines in guide) but got worse in other ways ( who the heck ever thought floating boxes is a good idea???)


----------



## reubenray

makaiguy said:


> Damn. I was hoping they'd stopped rolling out to 44's. Considering myself very lucky I haven't received it yet. I suppose we'll all learn to live with it eventually but it could be painful.


Ditto!!


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> To delete it's the same as it's always been... the red button...
> 
> Playlist is only graphical in the menu. Just hit list on the remote and go strait to it. Not sure why people go to the menu hardly ever.
> 
> The playlist itself has the same info plus one additional line than the old one. The difference is the info is no long on the top but rather floats with the highlight. Totally stupid but doesn't affect how much info is on screen.
> 
> As always if you've watched a show it's a different shade...
> 
> And you should see season and episode info for all shows or record date. One or the other. Oad is on the more info screen which has actually always been the case.
> 
> To do list is placed in a lot more logical place now if you ask me. You access it from the playlist as you have found. I think that's jarring only because you aren't used to it. Just hit list left arrow and down channel and right arrow and select it. Less buttons than the old GUI.
> 
> Nothing has changed for sports records or cig or pandora as far as I know.
> 
> To me the GUI got better in some ways (one button press to get alphabetical and easily filter playlist and more items in playlist and lines in guide) but got worse in other ways ( who the heck ever thought floating boxes is a good idea???)


I'm starting to come around to some of this, especially the ToDo list. Really it makes sense to be in the List screen, and even better, you can hit the Ch Down button and it takes you a full screen down so it's two buttons on Play List menu, left arrow to get to the options screen and page down to get to the bottom of that screen which is the ToDo list. I'm thinking of creating a macro on my remote to get there easily on my Harmony. There are definite improvements on the List page and if they get rid of the floating info box it would actually be about perfect. I love having the season and Episode info on the list AND having the little progress bar so you know about how much of something you've watched. I also like that if you have only watched a portion of a show it stays bright white instead of grey.

Still hate the dull color scheme (looking at the old list on one of my HR2x it's much bolder looking), Hate that they took way the color button functionality (which I know isn't on the new remotes, but still functioned until the new GUI) The bolder / thicker scroll bar is not great, and I find it a pain to navigate through the main menu screen to get to settings.


----------



## Griff

One thing I haven't figured out. On the old GUI Guide, you could hit the yellow button and get a list of guide options. From there, you could jump to a future date and time. Is that function gone, or have I just not found it yet? For example, say it is Saturday and you want to see the guide for the following Friday. Thanks for any info.


----------



## dminches

Griff said:


> One thing I haven't figured out. On the old GUI Guide, you could hit the yellow button and get a list of guide options. From there, you could jump to a future date and time. Is that function gone, or have I just not found it yet? For example, say it is Saturday and you want to see the guide for the following Friday. Thanks for any info.


Just hit "0" while you are in the guide and you get the same menu.


----------



## dminches

I don’t dislike the new interface as much as others do but one thing I do not like is that the channel number, station and current program aren’t near one another when you hit info or you are scrolling through channels. They stuck the channel and station all the way to the right while the program is on the left. I prefer to see all of them at once and not have to shift my eyes left to right.


----------



## Griff

dminches said:


> Just hit "0" while you are in the guide and you get the same menu.


And you are correct of course. Thanks. Apparently when I was checking out the new GUI the guide had not fully populated. The options are all there now.


----------



## Special Ed

How do I mark multiple recordings to delete in my playlist? I can't figure out how to get to the screen that lists all my recordings with a check box I can select to delete. I think with the old gui I used the dash to get to this mark recordings to delete mode.


----------



## cyfman

Just got the new one last night and does it take a bit for the "TO-Do" list to reload? I know there are some more of my shows coming up and the guide is showing 0. Or did they change it so it only shows this weeks shows and not next week as well? ox1037

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57

cyfman said:


> Just got the new one last night and does it take a bit for the "TO-Do" list to reload? I know there are some more of my shows coming up and the guide is showing 0. Or did they change it so it only shows this weeks shows and not next week as well? ox1037
> 
> Thanks


The To Do List is always slow after a reset of the receiver. Can take up to 48 hours for it to fully populate.


----------



## Getteau

We got the new guide today in Houston and all I heard was the wife yelling from across the house saying OMG, this is awful. I only glanced at it as I walked through the room, but my first impression of the guide was that I was looking at a copy of the Time Warner interface from their cable boxes. I also thought the shaded area in the guide that I guess is supposed to show me the current time, was a little silly. On a quick glance, it just made a dark interface that much darker. I'll have to take it on a better test drive later. I just hope it doesn't kill the performance on the box like the HD GUI did after the upgrade from the old SD GUI. I'd still go back to that GUI in a hearbeat if they made it available. To me the old SD GUI was far easier to read than this or any previous version of the HD GUI.

I also saw what you guys were talking about with the gynormous block across the bottom of the screen when you hit play or FF during a program. That's just silly.

OMG, someone please tell me I can get rid of this new "On-Demand" look and feel to my play-list. They took a perfectly simple list of recordings and turned it into a giant mess of extra junk.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

Steveknj said:


> I'm starting to come around to some of this, especially the ToDo list. Really it makes sense to be in the List screen, and even better, you can hit the Ch Down button and it takes you a full screen down so it's two buttons on Play List menu, left arrow to get to the options screen and page down to get to the bottom of that screen which is the ToDo list.


Respectfully I must disagree. An earlier poster is right. Burying the to-do list under the playlist is ridiculous. For many years the to-do list was a sub menu under recordings. Logical since the to-do list is a list of pending recordings. And that floating box in the playlist itself is distracting and unnecessary. Vanilla line items are far easier to scroll.

Apologies in advance but I want to get on a soapbox for a few minutes.

I have been a user of these technologies since the first release of ReplayTV in 1999. I have been through all of the iterations - Replay, Tivo, Dish/Directv. I participated in DIRECTV's beta test of whole home years ago. Coincidentally, I managed several customer support groups for a large US multinational corporation in the 1960's - 1990's. The point being I have lived with this tech for more than 50 years in one form or another.

There is a basic truth that if an engineer designs something, he will design it so that it makes sense to another engineer. To counter this designers need to form focus groups and beta test new tech to be sure it is intuitive and user friendly. (Captain Obvious speaking here).

That said, if they beta tested this new menu system they either did a crappy job or they didn't understand the feedback they got. There are simple ways to rectify this mess. Design additional or alternate ways to access the menu for both legacy users and newbies. It does not need to be my way or the highway.

Suggestion #1: Add a to-do submenu under recordings like it used to be. Leave the existing path thru list>manage>to-do the way it is. Hence we would have 2 ways to fetch the to-do list.

Suggestion #2: Add a programmable 3x3 matrix of user designated quick links. The arrow up button which allows us to program 9 quick channel links of our own choosing would be the perfect model. One poster suggested macro-izing his Harmony remote. Good idea. A "roll your own" Quick Link matrix could do the same thing and lo and behold, my wife could actually use this menu. As it is now, she would not touch it.

Thanks for listening.

Dave


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Leftcoastdave said:


> Suggestion #1: Add a to-do submenu under recordings like it used to be. Leave the existing path thru list>manage>to-do the way it is. Hence we would have 2 ways to fetch the to-do list.


Or better yet (something I've been saying for years on here) make a double tap of the LIST button (LIST>LIST) a shortcut to the TODO List. After all, its a list too.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

TheRatPatrol said:


> Or better yet (something I've been saying for years on here) make a double tap of the LIST button (LIST>LIST) a shortcut to the TODO List. After all, its a list too.


Great idea. Intuitive and consistent with new menus. Doesn't it make you wonder if anyone is listening?


----------



## Steveknj

TheRatPatrol said:


> Or better yet (something I've been saying for years on here) make a double tap of the LIST button (LIST>LIST) a shortcut to the TODO List. After all, its a list too.


Love this idea, and it makes a lot of sense. So it will never happen  FWIW, I created a macro on my Harmony Remote to bring me to the ToDo list. It sorta works (still have to work out some issues with it), but I like the idea of one touch ToDo list (or double tap). I know some veterans here "never use it" but I frequently do (viva la difference!) It's a great way to see what is planned to be recorded that day or in the coming time period. It helps me plan what to watch and when to watch it. So it's something that's important to me to get to. I don't mind that it moved to the List area, in that it's related to what has already been recorded. It was just a matter or retraining myself. I can do that. But, I would much prefer an easier way to get there, and the double tap the List button is a great way to do it (and we know the trend is LESS buttons on the remote).


----------



## SknowSurfer

Does anyone else notice how slow the response to button push time is? The big problem I have with the new UI is that it is SLOW to respond to the buttons. I understand the change, they rolled out DirecTV Now and the UI has to be manipulated using a remote that interacts with FireTV and Roku etc. Since I have to use a menu that is designed for NOW, I might as well cancel directv and sign up for now. Doing that tomorrow!


----------



## dbronstein

inkahauts said:


> Playlist is only graphical in the menu. Just hit list on the remote and go strait to it. Not sure why people go to the menu hardly ever.


What do you mean by this? If I press list, or go to the list through menu it looks exactly the same.

The only thing that really bugs me is the gray/black area that covers the bottom quarter of the screen when you skip/ff/rewind.


----------



## mrknowitall526

SknowSurfer said:


> Does anyone else notice how slow the response to button push time is? The big problem I have with the new UI is that it is SLOW to respond to the buttons. I understand the change, they rolled out DirecTV Now and the UI has to be manipulated using a remote that interacts with FireTV and Roku etc. Since I have to use a menu that is designed for NOW, I might as well cancel directv and sign up for now. Doing that tomorrow!


I'm not sure why you think this UI has anything to do with Directv Now...?? I still don't have it so I really can't comment but those two things just wouldn't make any sense together.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## gordon1fan

On my HR44-700 I’m currently running the new GUI 0x1075. The new GUI is running pretty smooth but I can’t get the VOD to work. It keeps saying that “it’s currently not available”. I tried doing the search for CLEARMYBOX and the red button reset but it didn’t work. Any suggestions?


----------



## paranoia

gordon1fan said:


> On my HR44-700 I'm currently running the new GUI 0x1075. The new GUI is running pretty smooth but I can't get the VOD to work. It keeps saying that "it's currently not available". I tried doing the search for CLEARMYBOX and the red button reset but it didn't work. Any suggestions?


Same issue that I am having.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I downloaded 1075 on Saturday night.
It took until this morning to get OD.


----------



## gordon1fan

I WANT MORE said:


> I downloaded 1075 on Saturday night.
> It took until this morning to get OD.


Still no VOD for me yet. That's fine I'll wait until they work out all the bugs.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

My dad finally got the new GUI on his HR54 this past week. 

I still don’t have it on my HR44. 

Both in AZ.


----------



## P Smith

TheRatPatrol said:


> My dad finally got *the new GUI* on his HR54 this past week.
> 
> I still don't have it on my HR44.
> 
> Both in AZ.


what version of it ?


----------



## Leftcoastdave

Need help ...

In the old GUI if I wanted to advance/reverse the guide I would:

1. Press Guide
2. Select channel number
3. Press Green to advance 12 hours.
4. Press Red to go back 12 hours

How do I do this in the new menu system?

Thanks.


----------



## Steveknj

I've noticed with whatever the last update is, that there's a lot more slowness in the GUI. I've been waiting a few seconds now for the GUI to respond to remote button pushes. Not quite as bad as the old HR2x have gotten but getting to the annoying stage now. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## jimmie57

Leftcoastdave said:


> Need help ...
> 
> In the old GUI if I wanted to advance/reverse the guide I would:
> 
> 1. Press Guide
> 2. Select channel number
> 3. Press Green to advance 12 hours.
> 4. Press Red to go back 12 hours
> 
> How do I do this in the new menu system?
> 
> Thanks.


Going from memory but try the Jump 30 second button or reverse 30 second button.


----------



## jimmie57

Leftcoastdave said:


> Need help ...
> 
> In the old GUI if I wanted to advance/reverse the guide I would:
> 
> 1. Press Guide
> 2. Select channel number
> 3. Press Green to advance 12 hours.
> 4. Press Red to go back 12 hours
> 
> How do I do this in the new menu system?
> 
> Thanks.


Correction: Try the FF and Rewind buttons. The others Jump all the way to the right or left extreme of the Guide according to what I read.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

jimmie57 said:


> Correction: Try the FF and Rewind buttons. The others Jump all the way to the right or left extreme of the Guide according to what I read.


Bingo. We have a winner. A single tap of the FF or the Rewind button moves the guide 12 hours.

Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Getteau

I gave the new GUI almost 2 weeks and still hate it. The new list format is miserable and the 2/3rds block of the screen on channel changes and the 1/3 block anytime trick-play comes up is just too much for me. I fixed some of the readability issues by putting the box back to 1080i resolution. No idea why, but the update set my receiver back to 480p (something I've seen before with other updates). The freeview of Showtime this past weekend also showed me another stupid change in the GUI. When you modify your favorite list, the GUI has space to show you 6 channels. However, they shade 3 of the 6 so you can barely read them. Who in their right mind thought that was a good idea. You might as well only show 3 channels.

Till they fix this mess, I'm moving the 44 to a spare TV that no one watches and putting an HR-24 in it's place. Thank God I didn't replace all my HR's with mini's.


----------



## reubenray

If by chance my HR44 gets this while I am on a month long trip in my motorhome will it mess up any of my scheduled recordings?


----------



## P Smith

should not, but who'll knew ... tell us after you'll return


----------



## jimmie57

reubenray said:


> If by chance my HR44 gets this while I am on a month long trip in my motorhome will it mess up any of my scheduled recordings?


I don't think this would be a problem. Notice sometime when you restart your receiver that it says at some point in the process, "Rebuilding Scheduler".


----------



## reubenray

Dang it - I got the dreaded email today. I guess when I get home in about 3 weeks I will have the new GUI. From what I have read my wife will not be very happy.


----------



## makaiguy

reubenray said:


> Dang it - I got the dreaded email today. I guess when I get home in about 3 weeks I will have the new GUI. From what I have read my wife will not be very happy.


Ya never know. I got the email probably 6 months ago and I haven't seen the new GUI yet. Fine with me.


----------



## boukengreen

makaiguy said:


> Ya never know. I got the email probably 6 months ago and I haven't seen the new GUI yet. Fine with me.


I got the TV message 6 months before I got the new GUI


----------



## techfan

I WANT MORE said:


> I downloaded 1075 on Saturday night.
> It took until this morning to get OD.


Anyone updating to the CE (1075) should add by a smart search for "IAMANEDGECUTTER" (select) which adds Misc as the last menu item and after a few hours or so the logos, posters and OD will return. Adding that enables a different set of backend servers, also make sure you see 88-xx (code) when you do a speedtest, if you see a 87 rebooting your router usually clears it. That means your HR can see the internet by not DTV servers.

Many folks on the last few releases are having the same issues but as I listed above that fixes it for the majority. In terms of any slowness each release gets faster and more fluid for the menus, guide and over all service. Was a mess prior to 0X1001, and so far 1037 which is in the stream for the HR 3 AM to 7 AM ET daily. So far the most stable release and the ones forward are really just as stable, just minor stuff needs to be addressed.


----------



## rrbhokies

Still waiting for it here in DC. Please tell me the 30SKIP still works?


----------



## Bill Broderick

rrbhokies said:


> Still waiting for it here in DC. Please tell me the 30SKIP still works?


Yes. It retains the setting from before the update. So, you don't need to reactivate it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Also got the email today. Let's see how long it takes to get it ...

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamera87

I just received software 0x1037 on my HR54/500.

It appears that to view your upcoming recordings, you now have to press 12 buttons, an all-time record. You hit List, then press Left to the get to the menu at the left side, then keep hitting Down until you get to Manage Recordings, and then select Upcoming Recordings.

Let me know if there is a shorter way.


----------



## jimmie57

Gamera87 said:


> I just received software 0x1037 on my HR54/500.
> 
> It appears that to view your upcoming recordings, you now have to press 12 buttons, an all-time record. You hit List, then press Left to the get to the menu at the left side, then keep hitting Down until you get to Manage Recordings, and then select Upcoming Recordings.
> 
> Let me know if there is a shorter way.


Try Menu, Recordings To Do list.


----------



## jimmie57

Gamera87 said:


> I just received software 0x1037 on my HR54/500.
> 
> It appears that to view your upcoming recordings, you now have to press 12 buttons, an all-time record. You hit List, then press Left to the get to the menu at the left side, then keep hitting Down until you get to Manage Recordings, and then select Upcoming Recordings.
> 
> Let me know if there is a shorter way.


Instead of pressing Down multiple times, use the Channel Down to jump to the bottom.


----------



## Gamera87

jimmie57 said:


> Try Menu, Recordings To Do list.


After selecting Menu and Recordings, I don't see how to select a To-Do List. I don't see those words.


----------



## Gamera87

jimmie57 said:


> Instead of pressing Down multiple times, use the Channel Down to jump to the bottom.


That gets it down to 5 button presses, thank you.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hey D* give us LIST>LIST as a shortcut to the Todo List!

And a PIP toggle too!


----------



## jimmie57

Gamera87 said:


> After selecting Menu and Recordings, I don't see how to select a To-Do List. I don't see those words.


I left out a word or 2,
Menu, Recordings, Manage Recordings, To Do List


----------



## khark

I got the download 3/13/18 but I just got the email today. I don't like a few things about the GUI but I am used to it now. Mainly I don't like the dark bottom part when fast forwarding.


----------



## makaiguy

makaiguy said:


> Ya never know. I got the email probably 6 months ago and I haven't seen the new GUI yet. Fine with me.


Uh oh. Got another email announcing the new interface today. I'm afraid it may really happen this time.


----------



## Mildred58

Mine finds it (HR54)....says it downloads it .....but when it starts back up nothing changes the version doesn't change from what it was. Any suggestions?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

I saw it was rolling out on the firmware watcher this morning after 3:00am EDT for _all_ HR44/54 and indicated by color as new. Looks like it's back to 0d8f for now.

Haven't been hit on my HR44, yet. No hurry, either.

HS17 showing a newer version, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jimmie57 said:


> I left out a word or 2,
> Menu, Recordings, Manage Recordings, To Do List


Jimmie, are you sitting in front of your DVR when you give this advice? There is no Manage Recordings option when you go to Menu->Recordings. The correct sequence is List->Manage Recordings->Upcoming Recordings.

Or perhaps you are not running software 0x1037?


----------



## forecheck

A question about recurring recordings, I set one up for Rosanne by finding it in the guide on my ABC affiliate and hitting Record twice, like I always did. This would only record on that channel, but it then started recording TVLand reruns. I changed the pass to new episodes only, but is there a way to limit recordings to just one channel like they used to be?


----------



## Billzebub

forecheck said:


> A question about recurring recordings, I set one up for Rosanne by finding it in the guide on my ABC affiliate and hitting Record twice, like I always did. This would only record on that channel, but it then started recording TVLand reruns. I changed the pass to new episodes only, but is there a way to limit recordings to just one channel like they used to be?


One way is to set your recordings through the app rather then the dvr. I did this for Roseanne and it is set to only record on my local ABC station.


----------



## boukengreen

Billzebub said:


> One way is to set your recordings through the app rather then the dvr. I did this for Roseanne and it is set to only record on my local ABC station.


Is there a way to do this so next year when I set up a season record of the penguins from north Alabama it only records the AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh broadcast of the game and not just grab the home teams broadcast.


----------



## Billzebub

boukengreen said:


> Is there a way to do this so next year when I set up a season record of the penguins from north Alabama it only records the AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh broadcast of the game and not just grab the home teams broadcast.


I'm not sure about sports team broadcasts, I don't set up season recordings. It works for season passes for series though


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> I left out a word or 2,
> Menu, Recordings, Manage Recordings, To Do List


I just created a Macro on my Harmony remote....one button press


----------



## Steveknj

forecheck said:


> A question about recurring recordings, I set one up for Rosanne by finding it in the guide on my ABC affiliate and hitting Record twice, like I always did. This would only record on that channel, but it then started recording TVLand reruns. I changed the pass to new episodes only, but is there a way to limit recordings to just one channel like they used to be?


There's a few threads on this. It's one of the major pet peeves with the new interface.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Strange how different our experiences are. I have never seen a duplicate recording with the new GUI, but am constantly plagued by spurious duplicate entries appearing the the Seasons Pass list, which doesn’t seem to be a big issue for anyone else.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> Jimmie, are you sitting in front of your DVR when you give this advice? There is no Manage Recordings option when you go to Menu->Recordings. The correct sequence is List->Manage Recordings->Upcoming Recordings.
> 
> Or perhaps you are not running software 0x1037?


Sometimes I am sitting in front of my TV, other times not.
I only have an HR24 to use and look at.
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Janice805

So far, I HATE the new GUI I received today. Will someone please tell me how to see OTHER SHOWINGS???? When I go to a program, then hit INFO, then OTHER SHOWINGS, it doesn't show me future showings. I use this constantly because I keep changing viewing dates/times, etc.

Also, the font looks like an old DOT MATRIX printer vs anything I can easily read. I'm sorry, but WHY did they change the GUI? Someone please tell me one value added feature??????


----------



## jimmie57

Janice805 said:


> So far, I HATE the new GUI I received today. Will someone please tell me how to see OTHER SHOWINGS???? When I go to a program, then hit INFO, then OTHER SHOWINGS, it doesn't show me future showings. I use this constantly because I keep changing viewing dates/times, etc.
> 
> Also, the font looks like an old DOT MATRIX printer vs anything I can easily read. I'm sorry, but WHY did they change the GUI? Someone please tell me one value added feature??????


See post #557 in this link: New GUI


----------



## JerryMeeker

The “Continue Watching” feature of the new GUI is both useful and frustrating. It is useful because you can resume a program without scrolling down in the Playlist to find the partially-watched program. However, when you are finished watching and press either the back arrow or the Stop button (I still have a Stop button on my Harmony), you are taken back to the Continue Watching List, but the program you just finished watching is no longer in the list. To delete the program, you need to go back into the Playlist and scroll down until you find the program. It sort of defeats the convenience of the Continue Watching List.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> The "Continue Watching" feature of the new GUI is both useful and frustrating. It is useful because you can resume a program without scrolling down in the Playlist to find the partially-watched program. However, when you are finished watching and press either the back arrow or the Stop button (I still have a Stop button on my Harmony), you are taken back to the Continue Watching List, but the program you just finished watching is no longer in the list. To delete the program, you need to go back into the Playlist and scroll down until you find the program. It sort of defeats the convenience of the Continue Watching List.


Instead of exiting, can you FF to the end and Delete when given the option ? Or is that option gone now in the new GUI ?


----------



## rccoleman

jimmie57 said:


> Instead of exiting, can you FF to the end and Delete when given the option ? Or is that option gone now in the new GUI ?


It's still there, and it's how I usually delete programs afterward. I hit FF, hit skip a few times, and say "yes" when it asks if I want to delete.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jimmie57 said:


> Instead of exiting, can you FF to the end and Delete when given the option ? Or is that option gone now in the new GUI ?


IMO, that would be a huge PITA, Jimmie. My point was that we shouldn't have to completely change our behavior to conduct simple tasks like deleting a just-completed show, just because there is a new GUI.


----------



## Steveknj

For me, I just hit stop (on my Harmony), which takes me back to the List and the show I just watched is highlighted. I just hit the red button to delete. Easy Peasy.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> IMO, that would be a huge PITA, Jimmie. My point was that we shouldn't have to completely change our behavior to conduct simple tasks like deleting a just-completed show, just because there is a new GUI.


It is my preferred method of a show I know I am going to delete when it is over.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Steveknj said:


> For me, I just hit stop (on my Harmony), which takes me back to the List and the show I just watched is highlighted. I just hit the red button to delete. Easy Peasy.


I don't think you understood my original post. If you start on the "Continue Watching" screen, the behavior is not like you described. Perhaps you should give it a try yourself.


----------



## mrknowitall526

jimmie57 said:


> It is my preferred method of a show I know I am going to delete when it is over.


Am I weird that I don't delete things after I watch them?? I just wait for it to delete itself as necessary... Usually about 3 months based on my habits!

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE

mrknowitall526 said:


> Am I weird that I don't delete things after I watch them?? I just wait for it to delete itself as necessary... Usually about 3 months based on my habits!
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## jimmie57

mrknowitall526 said:


> Am I weird that I don't delete things after I watch them?? I just wait for it to delete itself as necessary... Usually about 3 months based on my habits!
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


I can not answer that.
I keep about 70% free space on my hard drive. This allows me to have about 15 movies that I really like to watch that I only delete when my receiver dies and things I routinely watch. When I watch an episode of a Series I delete it immediately. I do this also to sports things like NASCAR and NHRA items that I record so that I can watch them and at the same time watch something live.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I saw a commercial for Voice Search that lets you search for shows on your cell phone and the results show up on your TV. I’m guessing this only works with the new GUI? 

I’m still on the old GUI and I don’t see that feature on my DIRECTV cell phone app.


----------



## Steveknj

JerryMeeker said:


> I don't think you understood my original post. If you start on the "Continue Watching" screen, the behavior is not like you described. Perhaps you should give it a try yourself.


Gotcha. I just misunderstood as I never have even used that option  My list is small enough that I can just go through it and see what I've started watching by looking at the little bar on the right side of each entry. I almost always delete stuff after I have watched it completely, so my lists are generally rather short. But I'll take a look at your issue later.


----------



## Steveknj

New issue I've been having on the Season Pass (or whatever DirecTV calls it). I have about 85 shows on my SP list. I noticed one show is constantly NOT recording and I just assumed it was caught up in conflicts and was low show on the list. So I wanted to move it up a few notches so it will record (as it's rarely reshown and the On Demand version is in very crappy SD....it's on Ovation...X-Company). So I scrolled right to get to the up and down arrow to start moving and the show won't budge, neither up nor down. I tried to type 1 to bring it to the top, and after a delay of about 15 seconds, it finally moved to the top. That's terrible. Anyone else see issues like this?


----------



## Leftcoastdave

Yup. I see these quasi freeze-ups often on my HR24's.

Thought it was my remote (batteries low). 

Wasn't. 

Just crappy firmware.


----------



## P Smith

Leftcoastdave said:


> Just crappy firmware.


many customers get different versions on same model...
so, what is your FW version ?


----------



## dd5087

Janice805 said:


> So far, I HATE the new GUI I received today. Will someone please tell me how to see OTHER SHOWINGS???? When I go to a program, then hit INFO, then OTHER SHOWINGS, it doesn't show me future showings. I use this constantly because I keep changing viewing dates/times, etc.
> 
> Also, the font looks like an old DOT MATRIX printer vs anything I can easily read. I'm sorry, but WHY did they change the GUI? Someone please tell me one value added feature??????


I totally agree with you on Other Showings. It appears that it now only gives you the upcoming showings for the Episode you are currently viewing. This is terrible, i want to see all upcoming episodes. I also want to see any episodes that are in On Demand. Can't see these either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dd5087

Bill Broderick said:


> They've moved the "Upcoming Airings", which shows all episodes (not to be confused with the "Other Showings" which tells you other times that the same episode will air).
> 
> Instead of selecting "other showings", select "All Seasons". From that new screen, select "Upcoming Airings".
> 
> IMO, this is a dumb change. I understand why "Other Showings" has now become necessary. But, they should have left "Upcoming Airings" (but probably named something like "All Episodes" ) on the same screen as "Other Showings".
> 
> They've added 4 additional remote presses to get to a useful screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that info. I also agree that it's not as simple as it was. Still can't see what episodes are available in On Demand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftcoastdave

P Smith said:


> many customers get different versions on same model...
> so, what is your FW version ?


HR24-200
ver = 0xb9c
Jan 23


----------



## P Smith

Leftcoastdave said:


> HR24-200
> ver = 0xb9c
> Jan 23


your model will never have new GUI, wrong thread


----------



## Leftcoastdave

P Smith said:


> your model will never have new GUI, wrong thread


Context error on my part. My comments were in response to an earlier post lamenting slow keystroke recognition on networked DVR's.. I know the new Gui is for HR44 and above. My Genie already has it and there is a lot to hate.

In my case, the consequences of the new GUI (Missed recordings, terrible optics) have forced me to set up duplicate recording events on older hardware.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

I have a question regarding this new GUI that I received on my HR44 on 3/6 (0x1037). Not complaining about the function, although there are things I don't care for, but rather the appalling response time to key commands from the remote. Response time is dreadfully slow. This thread is rather daunting, so I've only read the responses since early February, but there has been only one comment about how slow it responds, and that got no replies. 

At first I just let it go thinking things would improve, but they got worse instead of better. I had a power outage that reset the receiver, which made a pretty substantial improvement to the speed. Unfortunately that didn't last as it degenerated back to where it was within a few days. I've since done a remote reset, and a CLEARMYBOX, with the same result. A very short term improvement in speed, that eventually gets to an almost unwatchable lag. 

Is there some trick I am missing to fix this, or did my hard drive (rarely more than 40% full), or some such thing, just spontaneously start going bad concurrent with this new GUI download? I would just like to know if I am on an island by myself with this problem before engaging CS.


----------



## Steveknj

Gordon Shumway said:


> I have a question regarding this new GUI that I received on my HR44 on 3/6 (0x1037). Not complaining about the function, although there are things I don't care for, but rather the appalling response time to key commands from the remote. Response time is dreadfully slow. This thread is rather daunting, so I've only read the responses since early February, but there has been only one comment about how slow it responds, and that got no replies.
> 
> At first I just let it go thinking things would improve, but they got worse instead of better. I had a power outage that reset the receiver, which made a pretty substantial improvement to the speed. Unfortunately that didn't last as it degenerated back to where it was within a few days. I've since done a remote reset, and a CLEARMYBOX, with the same result. A very short term improvement in speed, that eventually gets to an almost unwatchable lag.
> 
> Is there some trick I am missing to fix this, or did my hard drive (rarely more than 40% full), or some such thing, just spontaneously start going bad concurrent with this new GUI download? I would just like to know if I am on an island by myself with this problem before engaging CS.


Having similar issues. My HR54 is more than 90% empty. I really think there's a caching issue with this software. It either doesn't release old cached stuff quick enough or the cache is just too small, so it has to re cache and it slows things up. With the older boxes, I always felt that when they put newer versions on them, the boxes were never tweaked to handle new features and so forth, much like what happens with other new computer based systems. But now I'm beginning to think the issue is caching.


----------



## texasbrit

dd5087 said:


> I totally agree with you on Other Showings. It appears that it now only gives you the upcoming showings for the Episode you are currently viewing. This is terrible, i want to see all upcoming episodes. I also want to see any episodes that are in On Demand. Can't see these either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it's useless. Designed by someone who thinks all you are doing is watching movies and want to know when the next showing is of the same movie. Another example of a feature designed by someone who isn't a DirecTV user.


----------



## Steveknj

texasbrit said:


> Yes, it's useless. Designed by someone who thinks all you are doing is watching movies and want to know when the next showing is of the same movie. Another example of a feature designed by someone who isn't a DirecTV user.


Of course this goes hand in hand with setting up your pass set to ALL Channels. It's just very weirdly designed by people who forget that watching TV through a cable/sat service is much different than streaming. When you pick something to stream who cares what channel it's on?  But when you watch something on cable/sat that could make a LOT of difference.


----------



## n3ntj

I got the new GUI tonight.. not a fan operationally and visually. The To Do List (items to be recorded) feature is tougher to find and jumping to a specific time/date in the guide seems to be gone... now you can only go 12 hour jumps. This new GUI looks like a cable box GUI. Are there any benefits to this new one? Looks like is designed for watching movies or streaming, but not watching regular TV shows on D*.


----------



## JerryMeeker

n3ntj said:


> I got the new GUI tonight.. not a fan operationally and visually. The To Do List (items to be recorded) feature is tougher to find and jumping to a specific time/date in the guide seems to be gone... now you can only go 12 hour jumps. This new GUI looks like a cable box GUI. Are there any benefits to this new one? Looks like is designed for watching movies or streaming, but not watching regular TV shows on D*.


To jump to a specific day/time in the Guide, press Guide and notice in the upper right corner two options: Press 0 to Change and Press "-" to Search. Pressing 0 will get you to the Jump to Date and Time option.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JerryMeeker said:


> To jump to a specific day/time in the Guide, press Guide and notice in the upper right corner two options: Press 0 to Change and Press "-" to Search. Pressing 0 will get you to the Jump to Date and Time option.


Press 0 to change what? It really should say "presss 0 for guide options".


----------



## JerryMeeker

TheRatPatrol said:


> Press 0 to change what? It really should say "presss 0 for guide options".


Regardless of what you think it should say, I was simply providing guidance to the OP on how to to what he wanted to do. In my case, I don't pay any attention to what the words say, I just know what pressing either zero or the dash will accomplish. Over time, I have become accustomed to the idiosyncrasies of the new GUI and can get along reasonably well. It doesn't improve my listening experience to complain all the time about things that I can't change.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> Of course this goes hand in hand with setting up your pass set to ALL Channels. It's just very weirdly designed by people who forget that watching TV through a cable/sat service is much different than streaming. When you pick something to stream who cares what channel it's on? But when you watch something on cable/sat that could make a LOT of difference.


The other day, I accidentally hit the record button for a movie that was going to air that night on FX. The DVR said something like "this title is available for immediate viewing" and started recording it.

When I went to delete it, I saw that the DVR was not only recording thisovie from an On Demand channel, it was recording it from a Pay Per View channel.

Regardless of what anybody thinks about "all channel recording" functionality, I don't think that anyone would agree that it's appropriate to record from a pay channel when someone attempts to record from a free channel.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> IMO, that would be a huge PITA, Jimmie. My point was that we shouldn't have to completely change our behavior to conduct simple tasks like deleting a just-completed show, just because there is a new GUI.


That's how I have deleted shows on every DVR I have ever had since the beginning of time. I've never used the stop button. It's either ffwd to the end, which takes what, one more button press of the same button than hitting stop, or I delete stuff from the playlist...

Not a pain in any way for me...


----------



## inkahauts

n3ntj said:


> I got the new GUI tonight.. not a fan operationally and visually. The To Do List (items to be recorded) feature is tougher to find and jumping to a specific time/date in the guide seems to be gone... now you can only go 12 hour jumps. This new GUI looks like a cable box GUI. Are there any benefits to this new one? Looks like is designed for watching movies or streaming, but not watching regular TV shows on D*.


You clearly haven't seen the cable box GUI in my area, Los Angeles...  this I slight years better. It'd take work to look like an old cable box GUI...


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> The other day, I accidentally hit the record button for a movie that was going to air that night on FX. The DVR said something like "this title is available for immediate viewing" and started recording it.
> 
> When I went to delete it, I saw that the DVR was not only recording thisovie from an On Demand channel, it was recording it from a Pay Per View channel.
> 
> Regardless of what anybody thinks about "all channel recording" functionality, I don't think that anyone would agree that it's appropriate to record from a pay channel when someone attempts to record from a free channel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Do you recall what it was? And I don't think that is a new GUI issue. I think it's just an old issue that pops up since I have seen that ages ago...


----------



## texasbrit

inkahauts said:


> Do you recall what it was? And I don't think that is a new GUI issue. I think it's just an old issue that pops up since I have seen that ages ago...


Yes, this is an old issue not related to the new GUI.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> Do you recall what it was? And I don't think that is a new GUI issue. I think it's just an old issue that pops up since I have seen that ages ago...


I was trying to record that night's NCAA tournament games on TNT, TRU and TBS. So, I'm pretty sure that I accidentally hit record on FX from the guide. IIRC, the movie that I recorded was Pacific Rim.

Prior to the new GUI, I don't remember seeing anything try to record from a different channel when pressing the record button from the channel guide. Nor do I remember a DVR recording at a different time when recording from the channel guide, unless there was a conflict and I chose the cancel recording option.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> I was trying to record that night's NCAA tournament games on TNT, TRU and TBS. So, I'm pretty sure that I accidentally hit record on FX from the guide. IIRC, the movie that I recorded was Pacific Rim.
> 
> Prior to the new GUI, I don't remember seeing anything try to record from a different channel when pressing the record button from the channel guide. Nor do I remember a DVR recording at a different time when recording from the channel guide, unless there was a conflict and I chose the cancel recording option.


If it's a series the DVR will adjust and record at a different time to avoid conflicts on its own. That's why I always tell people not to mess with the to do list. That screws that up...

I have seen part time channels have their sharing of a Ppv channel record a Ppv channel in some instances as well if it's a weird situation. I can't r call, but didn't they have the opening weekend in some 700 channels as well? Could have been a pid issue...

Or it could have simply been the bug I have seen in the past where when it sees it in on demand, it will record it that way, and recorded the Ppv version instead of the free one.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> If it's a series the DVR will adjust and record at a different time to avoid conflicts on its own. That's why I always tell people not to mess with the to do list. That screws that up...
> 
> I have seen part time channels have their sharing of a Ppv channel record a Ppv channel in some instances as well if it's a weird situation. I can't r call, but didn't they have the opening weekend in some 700 channels as well? Could have been a pid issue...
> 
> Or it could have simply been the bug I have seen in the past where when it sees it in on demand, it will record it that way, and recorded the Ppv version instead of the free one.


It wasn't a problem recording one of games. I accidentally recorded from the wrong channel while attempting to record one of the games.

It was a one time recording of a movie selected from the program guide by pressing the record button while that program was highlighted. I was attempting to record from channels 245, 246 & 247. In my haste, I pressed the record button when I had channel 248 highlighted. Channel 248 is FX, which is a full time channel. The screen immediately came up saying that the program was available to record immediately and would be added to my playlist. It didn't give me the option to object to this. It just started recording. Upon leaving that screen, I immediately saw the $ icon next to the recording of Pacific Rim. When I selected the program to delete it, it showed that it was being recorded from one of the Pay channels.


----------



## n3ntj

Does the HR54/C61k not record up to 5 shows concurrently like the HR44 could? I am recording 3 shows and now DLB won’t work. I had to cancel a recording for DLB to work.

The HR54 is turned off and I am watching the C61k so it’s not as if the HR54 is tuned to one channel, the C61k is tuned to a second, and then 3 other channels are being recorded. Where is the extra missing channel? Somehow I only have 4?? Everything I see says genie can revord 5 shows.


----------



## P Smith

n3ntj said:


> Does the HR54/C61k not record up to 5 shows concurrently like the HR44 could? I am recording 3 shows and now DLB won't work. I had to cancel a recording for DLB to work.
> 
> The HR54 is turned off and I am watching the C61k so it's not as if the HR54 is tuned to one channel, the C61k is tuned to a second, and then 3 other channels are being recorded. Where is the extra missing channel? Somehow I only have 4?? Everything I see says genie can revord 5 shows.


I would make a habit to reboot the DVR once in a week to cleanup bugs/memory leak.


----------



## n3ntj

I did multiple reboots and no go. I also do weekly reboots. The unit was installed 2 days ago.


----------



## P Smith

well ... call CSR and complain ...


----------



## jimmie57

n3ntj said:


> Does the HR54/C61k not record up to 5 shows concurrently like the HR44 could? I am recording 3 shows and now DLB won't work. I had to cancel a recording for DLB to work.
> 
> The HR54 is turned off and I am watching the C61k so it's not as if the HR54 is tuned to one channel, the C61k is tuned to a second, and then 3 other channels are being recorded. Where is the extra missing channel? Somehow I only have 4?? Everything I see says genie can revord 5 shows.


Shot in the dark, Try unplugging the AM21 and then restart the HR54. It might be using 1 tuner, even tho you are not watching anything on it.
How many clients do you have hooked to the HR54 ?


----------



## P Smith

jimmie57 said:


> Shot in the dark, Try unplugging the AM21 and then restart the HR54. It might be using 1 tuner, even tho you are not watching anything on it.
> How many clients do you have hooked to the HR54 ?


AM21 have own two tuners
how HR54 would allocate SAT TUNER(s) for it ?!


----------



## jimmie57

P Smith said:


> AM21 have own two tuners
> how HR54 would allocate SAT TUNER(s) for it ?!


That is why my response starts with Shot in the Dark.
The for real thing about it is to eliminate anything that could be causing his problem and it is very easy to add them back.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> If it's a series the DVR will adjust and record at a different time to avoid conflicts on its own. That's why I always tell people not to mess with the to do list. That screws that up...
> 
> I have seen part time channels have their sharing of a Ppv channel record a Ppv channel in some instances as well if it's a weird situation. I can't r call, but didn't they have the opening weekend in some 700 channels as well? Could have been a pid issue...
> 
> Or it could have simply been the bug I have seen in the past where when it sees it in on demand, it will record it that way, and recorded the Ppv version instead of the free one.


As you're very knowledgeable how the new GUI works, I will pose this question to you. Last night I had a conflict and at 10PM I was asked if I wanted to record Krypton or cancel to continue to watch the baseball game I was watching live. My assumption here is that if I cancel, the DVR would record Krypton the next time it aired. I was fine with that as I wasn't planning to watch anytime soon. So, next commercial break I wanted to make sure that this was happening so I looked at the ToDo list, didn't see it recording, and went to Other Showings for the episode, and it wasn't recording. I wound up setting it manually

So, if I cancel a recording due to conflict, it won't pick up the next instance?


----------



## JerryMeeker

I have seen several others report sluggish response from the remote, presumably associated with the upgrade to the new GUI. I want to share what I have experienced several times over the last several weeks. For example, I was watching a recorded news broadcast this morning on my HR54-700. When I finished watching the recording, I exited and found that the DVR was completely unresponsive to ANY remote command. I tried both my Harmony (IR) and my DTV remote (set to RF). The only key that worked was the Power Off key. So, I powered the DVR off and back on and, thinking that a Reset would be advisable, I pressed the Menu key to go to the Settings/Reset screen. The Menu came up, but when I pressed the Left Arrow key, rather than moving the cursor, it exited the Menu screen completely. I tried several more times with no luck. I finally had to do a RBR, after which the DVR remote was once again acting properly.

As I said, this peculiar behavior has happened several times, so it doesn't seem to be a one-time anomaly. Anyone else experience similar behavior? I am running the 0x1037 software, and my external eSata drive has 92% free space.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> So, if I cancel a recording due to conflict, it won't pick up the next instance?


It should reschedule the cancelled recording. But, for whatever reason, it doesn't appear to that this happens immediately. Therefore, there is a delay before the rescheduled recording appears in the Upcoming recordings list (or shows up on the program guide).


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> As you're very knowledgeable how the new GUI works, I will pose this question to you. Last night I had a conflict and at 10PM I was asked if I wanted to record Krypton or cancel to continue to watch the baseball game I was watching live. My assumption here is that if I cancel, the DVR would record Krypton the next time it aired. I was fine with that as I wasn't planning to watch anytime soon. So, next commercial break I wanted to make sure that this was happening so I looked at the ToDo list, didn't see it recording, and went to Other Showings for the episode, and it wasn't recording. I wound up setting it manually
> 
> So, if I cancel a recording due to conflict, it won't pick up the next instance?


It sounds logical that if you tell it to cancel the recording that it is not going to pick it up later.
I do this on my HR24 and it never goes back and gets it, even if it is a Series.
What I do is cancel the request, go into the To Do list and check other showings of this episode and choose 1 that I like the time slot of.
Then you can cancel the recording yourself for the current time.


----------



## P Smith

JerryMeeker said:


> running the 0x0137 software


version 1037 ?


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> As you're very knowledgeable how the new GUI works, I will pose this question to you. Last night I had a conflict and at 10PM I was asked if I wanted to record Krypton or cancel to continue to watch the baseball game I was watching live. My assumption here is that if I cancel, the DVR would record Krypton the next time it aired. I was fine with that as I wasn't planning to watch anytime soon. So, next commercial break I wanted to make sure that this was happening so I looked at the ToDo list, didn't see it recording, and went to Other Showings for the episode, and it wasn't recording. I wound up setting it manually
> 
> So, if I cancel a recording due to conflict, it won't pick up the next instance?


Yeah since you chose to cancel it I don't believe it would have picked it up latter. This is why I record everything even if I'm going to watch something live. Then I never worry about it taking care of conflicts.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> It should reschedule the cancelled recording. But, for whatever reason, it doesn't appear to that this happens immediately. Therefore, there is a delay before the rescheduled recording appears in the Upcoming recordings list (or shows up on the program guide).


I'm honestly not sure. He did chose to cancel it. They should make a third option, record at a different time...


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> It should reschedule the cancelled recording. But, for whatever reason, it doesn't appear to that this happens immediately. Therefore, there is a delay before the rescheduled recording appears in the Upcoming recordings list (or shows up on the program guide).





jimmie57 said:


> It sounds logical that if you tell it to cancel the recording that it is not going to pick it up later.
> I do this on my HR24 and it never goes back and gets it, even if it is a Series.
> What I do is cancel the request, go into the To Do list and check other showings of this episode and choose 1 that I like the time slot of.
> Then you can cancel the recording yourself for the current time.


In the old Gui (and on my HR2x units) I used to do what jimmie described. Cancel and manually record. But it was my understanding, based on posts here, that it would be like what Bill mentioned. So I suppose if I was patient, it would have eventually recorded it at another time and I wouldn't have to set to record manually?


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Yeah since you chose to cancel it I don't believe it would have picked it up latter. This is why I record everything even if I'm going to watch something live. Then I never worry about it taking care of conflicts.


And that, to me is the issue with not allowing for recording by channel. I'd have all of my HBO shows set for 504, West Coast, so there would never be a conflict with HBO shows. Not sure if there was anything I could have done in this instance though outside of exactly what I did.

Another nice feature would be in a case like this, have the DVR ask you if you would like to record the canceled show at a later date, then give you the Upcoming showings.

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## inkahauts

Actually any channel makes it easier for the DVR to catch latter episodes. Again the key is record everything


----------



## Leftcoastdave

SIR. Old GUI allowed bookmarking the progress bar on playback of a recorded program. Pause>Green button placed a "notch" on the progress bar allowing restart or go-to on any device in the house. Is there a way to do this on the new Genie GUI?


----------



## Leftcoastdave

inkahauts said:


> If it's a series the DVR will adjust and record at a different time to avoid conflicts on its own. That's why I always tell people not to mess with the to do list. That screws that up...
> 
> I have seen part time channels have their sharing of a Ppv channel record a Ppv channel in some instances as well if it's a weird situation. I can't r call, but didn't they have the opening weekend in some 700 channels as well? Could have been a pid issue...
> 
> Or it could have simply been the bug I have seen in the past where when it sees it in on demand, it will record it that way, and recorded the Ppv version instead of the free one.


{{Sidebar: I think recording on a PPV channel does not result in a charge if you delete without watching. Still annoying but at least you do not have to escalate to remove the charge}}


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> I'm honestly not sure. He did chose to cancel it. They should make a third option, record at a different time...


I've absolutely seen this happen when scheduling a recording and receiving the conflict screen. Whichever program you decide to cancel (even if it's the one that you were about to add) will be rescheduled if possible.

Recently, I cancelled the program that I was adding when the conflict screen occurred and then recorded it on one of my HR-24's. Later, when I went to watch that program, there were two occurrences of it. One from the HR21, at the time that I asked it to record and one from the Genie, recorded from a later showing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

Leftcoastdave said:


> {{Sidebar: I think recording on a PPV channel does not result in a charge if you delete without watching. Still annoying but at least you do not have to escalate to remove the charge}}


Correct. I deleted the program and was never charged. But, that wasn't the point that I was trying to make. I could easily see a parent attempting to record this movie for one of their children and not realizing that it was recording on a pay per view channel.

Then, when the kid, qho knows nothing about PPV (or if he does, figures that it's OK because a parent chose to record it from PPV) watches the show, the customer get charged for watching a program that theybattempted to record on FX.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Leftcoastdave said:


> SIR. Old GUI allowed bookmarking the progress bar on playback of a recorded program. Pause>Green button placed a "notch" on the progress bar allowing restart or go-to on any device in the house. Is there a way to do this on the new Genie GUI?


Possibly try to set bookmarks while viewing from an H/HR2x. Feature will be sorely missed if even this method will not work.


----------



## rrbhokies

How do you add a bookmark on the HR44 with the new GUI? I used to be able to press the green button while pausing a recording. Now that button doesn't work and I can't seem to find a button that does this.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rrbhokies said:


> How do you add a bookmark on the HR44 with the new GUI?


Bookmarks are gone.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

rrbhokies said:


> How do you add a bookmark on the HR44 with the new GUI? I used to be able to press the green button while pausing a recording. Now that button doesn't work and I can't seem to find a button that does this.


Great minds think alike. See my post #1059.

Go Hokies.


----------



## rrbhokies

TheRatPatrol said:


> Bookmarks are gone.


You know this for a fact? Anyone know why Directv would do that? We have 7 people in our house and use bookmarks all the time either to set individual bookmarks to track where each of us left off, or to highlight something we want to show someone later. I would assume that many people used bookmarks, making me wonder why they would remove something that people like and use?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rrbhokies said:


> Anyone know why Directv would do that?


Because AT&T is in charge now and they don't care. Just look at the new GUI.


----------



## jacinkcmo

I never knew about bookmarks, but see how they would be helpful with multiple viewers in one household. The more I read, the more I hope the new GUI doesn't ever make it to my 44-500.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jacinkcmo said:


> I hope the new GUI doesn't ever make it to my 44-500.


I haven't gotten either. Unfortunately we don't have choice in the matter. It will download eventually.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Actually any channel makes it easier for the DVR to catch latter episodes. Again the key is record everything


That's ridiculous. I have everything set up to record that I want to. All I want to do is cancel one recording so I can watch something live. I have hoped that the DVR would now be smart enough to realize I had canceled the recording and either ask if I wanted to record another time, or just pick it up another time. I know it's always worked the way it's been working, but I know I have conflicts most Thursdays and Sundays at 10PM, and now I can't choose to set up a SP on another channel which would "fix" the problem. So I have to manually move things around on a weekly basis. They made an easy solution much harder.


----------



## inkahauts

rrbhokies said:


> You know this for a fact? Anyone know why Directv would do that? We have 7 people in our house and use bookmarks all the time either to set individual bookmarks to track where each of us left off, or to highlight something we want to show someone later. I would assume that many people used bookmarks, making me wonder why they would remove something that people like and use?


Bookmarks haven't really been supported since the hr44 came out with its new remote that doesn't have a green button. They know how much features get used and this one was always very little used overall...

You have the one situation where I can see it making sense to use them, but generally people don't use them, the units pick up where they where last left off...

If they'd just implement profiles, all this could be included in that and there would be no issues with losing bookmarks!


----------



## James Long

Steveknj said:


> That's ridiculous. I have everything set up to record that I want to. All I want to do is cancel one recording so I can watch something live. I have hoped that the DVR would now be smart enough to realize I had canceled the recording and either ask if I wanted to record another time, or just pick it up another time. I know it's always worked the way it's been working, but I know I have conflicts most Thursdays and Sundays at 10PM, and now I can't choose to set up a SP on another channel which would "fix" the problem. So I have to manually move things around on a weekly basis. They made an easy solution much harder.


Are you looking for a "record next airing" option?


----------



## Leftcoastdave

inkahauts said:


> Bookmarks haven't really been supported since the hr44 came out with its new remote that doesn't have a green button. They know how much features get used and this one was always very little used overall...
> 
> You have the one situation where I can see it making sense to use them, but generally people don't use them, the units pick up where they where last left off...
> 
> If they'd just implement profiles, all this could be included in that and there would be no issues with losing bookmarks!


We use bookmarks in our household every day. 30 seconds after I installed our HR44, I put the Genie supplied remote in a drawer and set up my familiar and reliable RC64 remote control. Now all 5 DVR's use the same remote.

I betcha a dollar I am not alone in doing the above. Bookmarks are essential when you have a household full of "fast clickers".

Bonus rant: Been with DIRECTV since 1997. This new GUI is the worst release in the history of mankind. After a month I have found nothing that enhances my viewing experience.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> That's ridiculous. I have everything set up to record that I want to. All I want to do is cancel one recording so I can watch something live. I have hoped that the DVR would now be smart enough to realize I had canceled the recording and either ask if I wanted to record another time, or just pick it up another time. I know it's always worked the way it's been working, but I know I have conflicts most Thursdays and Sundays at 10PM, and now I can't choose to set up a SP on another channel which would "fix" the problem. So I have to manually move things around on a weekly basis. They made an easy solution much harder.


It will try find another slot in which to record the cancelled program (if one exists). Your best bet for recording on Sundays & Thursdays is to give higher priority to your network programs and live sports, which don't have repeat showings, followed by "cable" programs that do have repeat showings. If there is a particular show that you want to watch live (or close to live), put that show's priority towards the top. iIkahauts is correct about this being a case where all channels makes it easier to get all of your programs recorded quicker. For example, if I wanted to record Billions on Showtime Sunday nights, but I really didn't care if it recorded immediately or not if there is a conflict. It the old days, I would record it on Showtime West, which would record it at 1am, regardless of whether there was a conflict at 10pm or not. Today, I would record it on all channels and put it at the bottom of my priority list. If there is a conflict, at 10pm, it would record at 1am on Showtime West. However, if there was no 10pm conflict, it will record on Showtime East at 10p.


----------



## Steveknj

James Long said:


> Are you looking for a "record next airing" option?


Yes, or, choose an airing to record. If we can't choose what channel we want to record from by default, having that would be ideal.


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> It will try find another slot in which to record the cancelled program (if one exists). Your best bet for recording on Sundays & Thursdays is to give higher priority to your network programs and live sports, which don't have repeat showings, followed by "cable" programs that do have repeat showings. If there is a particular show that you want to watch live (or close to live), put that show's priority towards the top. iIkahauts is correct about this being a case where all channels makes it easier to get all of your programs recorded quicker. For example, if I wanted to record Billions on Showtime Sunday nights, but I really didn't care if it recorded immediately or not if there is a conflict. It the old days, I would record it on Showtime West, which would record it at 1am, regardless of whether there was a conflict at 10pm or not. Today, I would record it on all channels and put it at the bottom of my priority list. If there is a conflict, at 10pm, it would record at 1am on Showtime West. However, if there was no 10pm conflict, it will record on Showtime East at 10p.


This is how I've always set up my SP list. In that exact order. But, if I have a conflict AND want to watch live TV (my wife frequently goes to bed around 10PM and watches HGTV on the bedroom TV using one tuner, my son watches live TV on another, or sometimes I do. So, this means that I often have conficts when two, sometimes 3 TVs are using a live tuner. And there's no easy way to fix this. Like I said, I used to just record on west coast feeds or later on the premiums, but now channel doesn't matter. so it tries to record at the same time as the other shows and causes the conflict.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> This is how I've always set up my SP list. In that exact order. But, if I have a conflict AND want to watch live TV (my wife frequently goes to bed around 10PM and watches HGTV on the bedroom TV using one tuner, my son watches live TV on another, or sometimes I do. So, this means that I often have conficts when two, sometimes 3 TVs are using a live tuner. And there's no easy way to fix this. Like I said, I used to just record on west coast feeds or later on the premiums, but now channel doesn't matter. so it tries to record at the same time as the other shows and causes the conflict.


You don't need to fix it. When you cancel one of the programs to clear the conflict, the DVR will reschedule it for you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> *Yeah since you chose to cancel it I don't believe it would have picked it up latter. *This is why I record everything even if I'm going to watch something live. Then I never worry about it taking care of conflicts.





Bill Broderick said:


> You don't need to fix it. *When you cancel one of the programs to clear the conflict, the DVR will reschedule it for you. *


So which is it? I'm getting conflicting information here. I will say this (and I think I've posted this). A couple of weeks ago, I did cancel, and checking my ToDo list a few minutes later, it never picked up another time to record. I wound up doing it manually.


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> So which is it? I'm getting conflicting information here. I will say this (and I think I've posted this). A couple of weeks ago, I did cancel, and checking my ToDo list a few minutes later, it never picked up another time to record. I wound up doing it manually.


I have never, in 9 years, had an episode that I cancelled get automatically picked up later.
What I do when I get a conflict is I press the info button, then go to upcoming showings, delete the conflict, go down the list and choose a new time / channel to record from and press the record button on it.
I use (d) an HR23 /24 for this time. I do not have a Genie.

If I have to miss an episode on one of the channels, like NBC, CBS, etc. I go to their website on my PC, Login using my Provider / DirecTV, find the episode and play it on the PC. I have a smart TV and a laptop that connects wirelessly to the TV. Press the Project my screen and then choose the TV. Just did that when the last 10 minutes of Blue Bloods was cut off the other night.


----------



## Bill Broderick

jimmie57 said:


> I have never, in 9 years, had an episode that I cancelled get automatically picked up later.


When they have been cancelled from the conflict screen, I have absolutely had episodes reschedule themselves automatically. However, if I cancel an episode from the Upcoming Recordings list, it doesn't reschedule itself. However, I have no idea what would happen if I were to resolve a conflict by cancelling the recording of something that it already in progress.


----------



## makaiguy

Steveknj said:


> So which is it? I'm getting conflicting information here.


This is a thread about the new GUI. One of the problems with conflicting information probably comes from the fact that people who still have the old GUI are giving advice on how to do things in the new GUI. I know *I* haven't been "blessed" with the new GUI yet, so I have no idea which things will work the same as before and which will change.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> I have never, in 9 years, had an episode that I cancelled get automatically picked up later.
> What I do when I get a conflict is I press the info button, then go to upcoming showings, delete the conflict, go down the list and choose a new time / channel to record from and press the record button on it.
> I use (d) an HR23 /24 for this time. I do not have a Genie.
> 
> If I have to miss an episode on one of the channels, like NBC, CBS, etc. I go to their website on my PC, Login using my Provider / DirecTV, find the episode and play it on the PC. I have a smart TV and a laptop that connects wirelessly to the TV. Press the Project my screen and then choose the TV. Just did that when the last 10 minutes of Blue Bloods was cut off the other night.


This is what I've always done, using HR2x and my HR44/54, until the new GUI which doesn't allow for setting a SP on a specific channel. Actually I'm STILL doing this, but, as mentioned, I wouldn't HAVE to if I could just choose specific channel to set the SP on (as is the case with my Sunday conflicts, I could choose to record HBOW (504) on my SP and just record it later by default. But, there seems to be some conflict with the new GUI if it will pick up a show AUTOMATICALLY if it's cancelled. If it does THAT, then I can just cancel and the DVR will just pick up the next slot it's available. That would make not being able to pick channels work better for me (although others see different issues). So, I think a nice feature would be that if there's a conflict, give me the ability to either record the show at another time or cancel completely.


----------



## Steveknj

makaiguy said:


> This is a thread about the new GUI. One of the problems with conflicting information probably comes from the fact that people who still have the old GUI are giving advice on how to do things in the new GUI. I know *I* haven't been "blessed" with the new GUI yet, so I have no idea which things will work the same as before and which will change.


I believe the two folks who gave the conflicting answer that I quoted are both on the new GUI. Yeah, i agree, the new GUI is a "blessing"


----------



## DefinitelyIan

Got the new GUI about three weeks ago and OnDemand hasn't worked since. Whenever I try and start a program it will act like it's loading and then dump back to live programming. When I try to tell it to 'record' the OnDemand program, it shows only one minute downloaded and won't play.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Steveknj said:


> So which is it? I'm getting conflicting information here. I will say this (and I think I've posted this). A couple of weeks ago, I did cancel, and checking my ToDo list a few minutes later, it never picked up another time to record. I wound up doing it manually.


The rescheduling doesn't occur immediately. It takes a little while (just like it takes a little while to identify all upcoming recordings to schedule when you initially create a season pass.

Try it for yourself with programs that you don't care about. Create Season passes for a few shows that air when you don't have much that you want to record. Make sure that at least one of them is something that has multiple airings. Then create a conflict and cancel the program that you know has multiple airings. After the next airing of that show occurs, verify to see that it has recorded. Then you can cancel the season passes that you created in order to perform this test.


----------



## texasbrit

This has always worked for me. The problem is that people look at the to do list and because they don't see it there they think it won't record. But it will.


----------



## Steveknj

I'll give it a try, see what happens.


----------



## reubenray

When I got home yesterday after being gone a month in our RV one of the first things I did was to check on the new GUI being I got the email a week or so ago. I still had the old one, BUT my wife got up before me this morning and there the new GUI was. It is different, but she got it working without a big issue. The HR44 is picking up the shows on the HR24 also. I will dig into it more today, but the initial response is it is not that bad, but different.


----------



## JerryMeeker

reubenray said:


> When I got home yesterday after being gone a month in our RV one of the first things I did was to check on the new GUI being I got the email a week or so ago. I still had the old one, BUT my wife got up before me this morning and there the new GUI was. It is different, but she got it working without a big issue. The HR44 is picking up the shows on the HR24 also. I will dig into it more today, but the initial response is it is not that bad, but different.


Honestly, it is refreshing to see a post from an open-minded subscriber. I have had the new GUI for several months now, and have become accustomed to how it works. There are some design features that I might have done differently, but after some time, it is pretty easy to get things done. The only major issue from my perspective is the management of the Seasons Pass list, which is slow and difficult, and which mysteriously develops duplicate entries when re-ordering list entries is being performed (requiring a Reset to fix). Otherwise, if I didn't still have an HR24 in the bedroom, I would have forgotten what the old GUI looks like.


----------



## snowgod

Let's face it - every time they do an update, they break something else - the list is becoming endless. It's now more about weird, fiendish functionality breakdowns than the aesthetics.

The "Other Showings" function now searches only for occurrences of that exact episode, instead of the series - e.g. it will only display "other showings" of "Seinfeld season 1 episode 3" and not "Seinfeld." Page scrolling on the channel list now, for some odd reason, often times, unpredictably pages down a number of screens, instead of the 1 requested. Hit the scroll down 1 screen on the remote and watch in wonder as it takes off scrolling page after page in the guide.

The latest is the "record all first run episodes" recording function for some shows, deciding that each episode represents a show. Such that it sees "Howard's End, season 1, episode 1" as series, and will not record episode 2, or 3 - which one presumes it also see as series.

I've been with DirecTV back to USSB days, through all the iterations of ownership. I've never seen more bugs - or even bugs in general - than those introduced by AT&T in such a relatively short time. Perhaps they've assigned their best to the streaming "Now" app, but there really is no excuse for the diabolical crap they've been spewing out with each successive release.

DirecTV's data portion (guide, show details, etc... - everything but the actual picture) have been relatively terrific for decades. It's a shame to see it being systematically dismantled by such an incompetent group of lugnuts...


----------



## Steveknj

JerryMeeker said:


> Honestly, it is refreshing to see a post from an open-minded subscriber. I have had the new GUI for several months now, and have become accustomed to how it works. There are some design features that I might have done differently, but after some time, it is pretty easy to get things done. The only major issue from my perspective is the management of the Seasons Pass list, which is slow and difficult, and which mysteriously develops duplicate entries when re-ordering list entries is being performed (requiring a Reset to fix). Otherwise, if I didn't still have an HR24 in the bedroom, I would have forgotten what the old GUI looks like.


On the surface most functionality is the same, mostly moved around. And for the most part, navigation isn't terrible (but there are some definite slowness issues). It's the stupid decisions AT&T made with functionality within the GUI that annoys me. SP where you cannot choose a specific channel, is a primary one for me. Eliminating the colored buttons completely (and I know that they aren't on the more recent remotes...but why eliminate the use of them for those of us who are not using those?) and a few other issues. And silly things where it doesn't hold the 4K setting, or the extra large progress bar that cuts off 25% of the bottom of the screen or the stupid info screen coming up for the selected show in the List. The navigation stuff and the stuff they moved are things I can get used to and work with, the other stuff is just annoying and stupid and serve very little purpose.

I don't think the new GUI is really better or worse than the old one, just different and unnecessary. Can someone explain to me WHY they needed to make these changes?


----------



## mrknowitall526

Got the new GUI today. I was expecting the worst but honestly see very few problems. It seems quite responsive, in fact, tuning between channels seems faster than it did before. I like that there are now 7 channels listed on the guide at once. I'm not a fan of the "flat" look that has taken over all UI designs for all software over the past 5 years or so, but that's neither here nor there. 

The redesigned List page is nice and I like that upcoming recordings are easy to get to. 

The only complaint I have is that the List no longer shows the date an episode was recorded -- at least not that I have found yet. For watching older syndicated shows that run multiple times per day, this can he slightly confusing. 

I was dreading the small font but I actually think some places it is larger and it's still fine to read on both a 52 and 42 inch TV. The progress bar is WAY TOO LARGE but that's really my only issue. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## techfan

DefinitelyIan said:


> Got the new GUI about three weeks ago and OnDemand hasn't worked since. Whenever I try and start a program it will act like it's loading and then dump back to live programming. When I try to tell it to 'record' the OnDemand program, it shows only one minute downloaded and won't play.


Go into settings from the HR or HS and do a speedtest, make sure it says connected, and code 88-xxx shows, if you see 87-xxx, first try to reboot your router, check again, if still 87 reset the internet on the HR. Code 87 means it can get to the internet but not the DTV servers, 88 means it can connect to DTV servers. If you get an 88, reboot the HR twice (let it boot once fully then reboot again). Wait a few hours and see if on-demand returns, report results back.


----------



## litzdog911

DirecTV employee posted this update today in the lengthy thread at their forum ....

Hello Community,

I have updated the accepted solution on this thread, and also posted the update below. I continue to share all your feedback, including the FCC and ADA concerns. Please continue to share your feedback.

*Update: 4/20/18* - The latest update I have for everyone is that it looks like the first improvements will begin rolling out as early as later next week. The first changes will be increasing the font size, as well as changing the font color and contrast. Please note this is only the first update, so there is more to come. Also, as with any major update, times and dates are subject to change. However, I promised I would share information as soon as I had it, so I wanted to let you all know. Please keep the feedback coming.

Tim, AT&T Community Strategy


----------



## P Smith

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV employee posted this update today in the lengthy thread at their forum ....


why he didn't post FW version to distinguish if your STB got the new version ?


----------



## Grafixguy

Maybe he didn't have a firmware version number. Maybe they're still testing new builds.


----------



## P Smith

Grafixguy said:


> Maybe he didn't have a firmware version number. Maybe they're still testing new builds.


may be he forgot to mention it ? perhaps it's 0x1080+ ?


----------



## JerryMeeker

Strange that they would pick font size as their first fix. I would have voted for removing the dark fade at the bottom of the screen when skipping or fast-forwarding as the first fix. My second and third picks would be the issues with the Seasons Pass list, and the awful non-black background on the screen saver. Then the "All Channels" PITA. JMO, of course.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Strange that they would pick font size as their first fix. I would have voted for removing the dark fade at the bottom of the screen when skipping or fast-forwarding as the first fix. My second and third picks would be the issues with the Seasons Pass list, and the awful non-black background on the screen saver. Then the "All Channels" PITA. JMO, of course.


Low hanging fruit. Fix the easy things first and implement them. It shows that they are doing something to correct problems and it gives them cover for their inability to fix the bigger problems.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

Bill Broderick said:


> It shows that they are doing something to correct problems and it gives them cover for their inability to fix the bigger problems


silly practice, IMO - people will see it after one-two iteration and become more angry


----------



## slice1900

So they've finally decided the complaints they've been getting all along are legitimate concerns that need to be fixed? I guess they must have reached some threshold of complaints, or seen enough people cancelling and giving issues with the new GUI as the reason.


----------



## GekkoDBS

slice1900 said:


> So they've finally decided the complaints they've been getting all along are legitimate concerns that need to be fixed? I guess they must have reached some threshold of complaints, or seen enough people cancelling and giving issues with the new GUI as the reason.


This thread might have had an impact, over 152,000 views: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?

I also wish the dark progress bar was fixed first but as long as they fix it by the Fall, I will stay, in addition it seems that the fonts were receiving the most complaints on that thread.


----------



## jcwest

I got 0x1037 on my HR44-700 Genie on 4/19 and I'm still trying to figure out where they hid everything. Other than that I rather like the new look. NOT crazy about the shading around the progress bar.


----------



## CTJon

Continually strikes me that all companies take perfectly good sites and instead of improving what works they completely redesign them to make them much harder to use - Happens with web sites, TV stuff etc. Always end up with justifiable complaints.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I haven't tried to set up a season pass yet, I guess I should test that out. I'm a little confused on what the problem is supposed to be. 

The font size is a little too small in some places and a little too big in others. Like the progress bar. Holy hell WHY is that so huge.

The only other complaint I still have is that the date a show was recorded is not always listed in the program info anywhere. Sometimes it says that, others it does not. It seems to sort everything by season and episode number, which is fine, but cable and syndicated shows don't always show in that order. 

Other than that, I like the changes for the most part. My mother has had no problems figuring it out, which is a huge plus!

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafixguy

CTJon said:


> Continually strikes me that all companies take perfectly good sites and instead of improving what works they completely redesign them to make them much harder to use - Happens with web sites, TV stuff etc. Always end up with justifiable complaints.


Also results in unjustifiable complaints from people that aren't happy without something to complain about. Not saying that some of the complaints aren't legit but most of what I'm reading here is just hating change.

Do you (generic you, not aimed anyone in particular) think that ATT/DTV spent all of that money (if you think an undertaking like this is cheap, you're wrong) for nothing? This is not something that is done for the short term. It's a long term thing.


----------



## boukengreen

CTJon said:


> Continually strikes me that all companies take perfectly good sites and instead of improving what works they completely redesign them to make them much harder to use - Happens with web sites, TV stuff etc. Always end up with justifiable complaints.


I know it took me a little while to figure out everything Tapatalk did on the mobile side so I could browse just the unread topics instead of having to go to each sub forum.


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> I haven't tried to set up a season pass yet, I guess I should test that out. I'm a little confused on what the problem is supposed to be.


I believe I was the first to report this issue. I like to keep my Seasons Pass list in day/time order. When I add a new Seasons Pass, I typically select "Go to Seasons Pass list" to move the new entry into its correct spot in the list. First issue is that moving an entry up in the list no longer allows "Page Up", but restricts the movement to one position at a time using the Up arrow key, which can be painfully slow if the list is long. Second issue is that during the re-ordering, duplicate entries are generated in the list that cannot be removed without re-starting the DVR. I think the duplicates are likely only cosmetic (I don't think a program gets recorded twice), but having duplicates appear is still a bug IMO. I don't recall any other users confirming this behavior, so it may be only happening to me for some reason, or maybe I am the only one anal enough to keep the list in order.


----------



## P Smith

boukengreen said:


> I know it took me a little while to figure out everything Tapatalk did on the mobile side so I could browse just the unread topics instead of having to go to each sub forum.


your post should belong to other thread, as this one about SATELLITE Receiver's GUI


----------



## P Smith

JerryMeeker said:


> I believe I was the first to report this issue. I like to keep my Seasons Pass list in day/time order. When I add a new Seasons Pass, I typically select "Go to Seasons Pass list" to move the new entry into its correct spot in the list. First issue is that moving an entry up in the list no longer allows "Page Up", but restricts the movement to one position at a time using the Up arrow key, which can be painfully slow if the list is long. Second issue is that during the re-ordering, duplicate entries are generated in the list that cannot be removed without re-starting the DVR. I think the duplicates are likely only cosmetic (I don't think a program gets recorded twice), but having duplicates appear is still a bug IMO. I don't recall any other users confirming this behavior, so it may be only happening to me for some reason, or maybe I am the only one anal enough to keep the list in order.


when your STB been rebooted last time ? if more then a week - time to reboot it and clear some bugs influenced by memory leak


----------



## boukengreen

P Smith said:


> your post should belong to other thread, as this one about SATELLITE Receiver's GUI


I was responding to the post about every company changing things up from time to time and the response was perfectly inline with the new GUI Directv has which the only complaint I have on this one is the overlays are to big when doing a quick time check.


----------



## Steveknj

CTJon said:


> Continually strikes me that all companies take perfectly good sites and instead of improving what works they completely redesign them to make them much harder to use - Happens with web sites, TV stuff etc. Always end up with justifiable complaints.


They fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Steveknj

Grafixguy said:


> Also results in unjustifiable complaints from people that aren't happy without something to complain about. Not saying that some of the complaints aren't legit but most of what I'm reading here is just hating change.
> 
> Do you (generic you, not aimed anyone in particular) think that ATT/DTV spent all of that money (if you think an undertaking like this is cheap, you're wrong) for nothing? This is not something that is done for the short term. It's a long term thing.


While that is true, some people complain because it's a change, there are VERY legitimate things that worked well before and are now broken. And, rather than improve on what was a decent interface, that worked well, they decided to put a shiny coat of paint on it, and using the paint analogy, while putting the unnecessary paint on, they knocked big holes in the wall. I actually don't mind the things that work well. There are definitely some positives (I absolutely LOVE the little show progress bar in the list and with that, the Continue Watching menu setting), but there was no reason that it couldn't have been implemented on the old GUI that I can think of (and if not, why they had to break so many things that worked well in the old GUI. The GUI itself is fine (I haven't had any issues reading it), but they need to fix what they broke and bring back the functionality we had in the old GUI.


----------



## Steveknj

Another question, and this may or may not be related to the new GUI because I don't know how it was before. Is there a way, on a C61k to see the Lists of other DVRs as well as the HR54 it's "connected" to? What I want to do is see the Lists of the two HR2x that I have in a combined master list. This is how I have my HR54 set up, but the option to do so it missing on the C61k. (last menu item on the Manage Recordings (I think that's what it's called, not in front of it), page. The other night I had to cancel The Americans due to a conflict and I figured I'd watch it on one of the other HR2x units where I have it recorded as a "backup" and wanted to watch it on my main TV that a C61k. I normally don't need to have them combined (and I usually don't have it set that way as it seems to be too much clutter.), but I wanted to turn it on so I could see the other DVRs. But there appears to be no way to do it. I THOUGHT with the old GUI you could do that.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> Another question, and this may or may not be related to the new GUI because I don't know how it was before. Is there a way, on a C61k to see the Lists of other DVRs as well as the HR54 it's "connected" to? What I want to do is see the Lists of the two HR2x that I have in a combined master list. This is how I have my HR54 set up, but the option to do so it missing on the C61k. (last menu item on the Manage Recordings (I think that's what it's called, not in front of it), page. The other night I had to cancel The Americans due to a conflict and I figured I'd watch it on one of the other HR2x units where I have it recorded as a "backup" and wanted to watch it on my main TV that a C61k. I normally don't need to have them combined (and I usually don't have it set that way as it seems to be too much clutter.), but I wanted to turn it on so I could see the other DVRs. But there appears to be no way to do it. I THOUGHT with the old GUI you could do that.
> 
> Thoughts?


You should be able to see all recordings on all HRs using MRV, no? Or has something changed? I think we just had a thread running about this. IIRC, *Inky *said it was a known glitch and an update would fix it...something like that. Said it had happened to him...I think, I might have threads mixed up.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Just checked my HR44, last update I got was January, 2017. How can that be?

Rich


----------



## Steveknj

Rich said:


> You should be able to see all recordings on all HRs using MRV, no? Or has something changed? I think we just had a thread running about this. IIRC, *Inky *said it was a known glitch and an update would fix it...something like that. Said it had happened to him...I think, I might have threads mixed up.
> 
> Rich


I'm pretty sure I used to be able to do it, using the old GUI, but haven't tried in awhile. Could be another in a long list of bugs that have cropped up recently.


----------



## rob5819

I have one HR44 and three HR24s and have had the new GUI on the HR44 for a few weeks now. I would like to join the many other people unhappy that bookmarks are gone. We use custom RTI remote controls for all the TV/DVRs l so was not aware of the change in the color buttons with the HR44 and they have worked just fine until the new GUI arrived. I can still create bookmarks on the HR24s and skip to them on the HR44. 

I have a few questions about the playlist. Is there a way to filter the playlist to "local Playlist?" I do this frequently when we have visitors so everyone can keep an easy list of just their own recordings. Using "0" to sort just gives me alphabetical and latest.

Also, with the HR24s I have "scrolling effects" turned off, but that setting does not seem to make any difference with the new GUI on the HR44. Plus it is annoying that using channel down no longer takes you to the show on the bottom of the screen, but instead to the next show passed the bottom of the screen.


----------



## David Ortiz

List>>Manage Recordings>>Playlist Share Settings>>Show Recordings from All Locations/This Location



rob5819 said:


> I have a few questions about the playlist. Is there a way to filter the playlist to "local Playlist?" I do this frequently when we have visitors so everyone can keep an easy list of just their own recordings. Using "0" to sort just gives me alphabetical and latest.





Steveknj said:


> I'm pretty sure I used to be able to do it, using the old GUI, but haven't tried in awhile. Could be another in a long list of bugs that have cropped up recently.


----------



## Steveknj

David Ortiz said:


> List>>Manage Recordings>>Playlist Share Settings>>Show Recordings from All Locations/This Location


That option is there on my HR54, but missing on my C61-K. Not sure why that is.


----------



## texasbrit

I had thought this option was not available on clients because they use the HR54 playlist...


----------



## Steveknj

texasbrit said:


> I had thought this option was not available on clients because they use the HR54 playlist...


Well that's my question. If my HR54 playlist sees all my other DVRs, is there a way to see exactly what my HR54 sees on the client?


----------



## carl6

My HS17 has the show recordings from option when viewing via a C61K.


----------



## inkahauts

texasbrit said:


> I had thought this option was not available on clients because they use the HR54 playlist...


It should be there on clients, always has been. This is a bug. Heck I had the option on a client and not in the actual genie it was tied to at one point for a while.


----------



## texasbrit

You may be right, I was not sure


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I got the new guide this morning. *sigh*

Things I don’t like (or things to get used to?)
(sorry, I know some of these things have been discussed already)

On the info banner, the channel info/number is now on the right side. I think to make things consistent it should have stayed on the left side, like it is in the guide.

Still no first air date in the info banner, or when you’re in the guide or list. You would think with that big box we have now in the list it would have been included there. Still have to press more info in order to get the first air date.

In the guide, it seems like they could put more program info on the top half of the guide when highlighting a program, you shouldn’t have to press more info to get all the info, it should be able to fit on that top section of the guide area.

When in the guide is should say “press 0 for guide options”.

It seems like there’s a lot of wasted space with in the guide, menu, list and info banner. Again, plenty of room for more info and the first air date.

I agree with everyone on the guide fade and the size of the progress bar, very annoying.

Still no PIP toggle, and wow, now you can’t do PIP while watching a recording?? So much for watching a recording while also wanting to watch a live event. Ridiculous.

Oh well, I guess theres nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> It should be there on clients, always has been. This is a bug. Heck I had the option on a client and not in the actual genie it was tied to at one point for a while.


Thanks for the confirmation. It figures, that the one time I actually wanted to SEE recordings from all DVRs I couldn't. Hopefully this will be fixed fairly soon.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I was able to conduct several updates this morning to my Seasons Pass list without having duplicate entries generated. It might be that the latest software version, 0x1040, which I received over night, might have fixed this issue. I don’t see any other obvious changes in the new release.


----------



## njohn2121

I received 0x1040 last night as well. Definitely some things to get used to. 

Like many others I admit that sometimes I’m not very receptive to change. I now understand some of the text seeming small to some. I sit about 14’-16’ from the screen and the descriptions are small. I like the thin font, however. 

Some operations are sluggish while others seem snappy. I was impressed by 30SKIP. It is really fast. I dislike the layout of the menu, but I don’t use it that often. Guide will be ok in time. Progress bar fade stinks. Playlist layout seems to be unnessecary and clunky. 

As a side note, I had to adjust the color of my RGB bias lighting as I think it clashed with the darker guide. That’s just personal preference though. 

Change is inevitable I guess! Here’s to hoping some of the recommendations I’ve read are taken seriously by the powers that be!


----------



## mgavs

HR54 got 0x1037 here in Silicon Valley last night. Not as bad as I thought it would be, some things missing and some things better. Whole home DVR to HR24 works but can’t tell which DVR did the recording anymore, and my 30 second and 2 minute skip still works! I agree with most everyone here about the GUI issues. In particular:

The recordings list no longer contains the station ID. For instance we have lots of TCM and lifetime, the old list let you see that. Now you have to drill to info one show at a time. This is very inconvenient.

“Still no first air date in the info banner, or when you’re in the guide or list. You would think with that big box we have now in the list it would have been included there. Still have to press more info in order to get the first air date.”


----------



## makaiguy

mgavs said:


> 30 second and 2 minute skip still works!


I'm not aware of a two minute skip. Please explain.


----------



## ScottP

Well, I got 1040 pushed overnight to my HR44-700. First thoughts: it's not the disaster I'd read about (they must have fixed a few things), but initial impression is...Why? I haven't found a single thing that I normally do that's faster or easier, but a few things that are slower and harder, or missing altogether. No idea why they needed to switch the left-right positions in the banner of the channel and clock and break the habit of where to look when channel surfing, especially when they aren't doing it on the older equipment on my other TV's. I'll get used to the changes I suppose, but I keep coming back to...Why? What were they going for? Just "looking" more modern? Could have changed the transparency and fonts of the old GUI and called it a day.


----------



## Steveknj

ScottP said:


> Well, I got 1040 pushed overnight to my HR44-700. First thoughts: it's not the disaster I'd read about (they must have fixed a few things), but initial impression is...Why? I haven't found a single thing that I normally do that's faster or easier, but a few things that are slower and harder, or missing altogether. No idea why they needed to switch the left-right positions in the banner of the channel and clock and break the habit of where to look when channel surfing, especially when they aren't doing it on the older equipment on my other TV's. I'll get used to the changes I suppose, but I keep coming back to...Why? What were they going for? Just "looking" more modern? Could have changed the transparency and fonts of the old GUI and called it a day.


My guess, is they wanted it to look more "AT&T" Notice the color scheme is the AT&T colors (a lighter blue than the old interface).


----------



## bjlc

Make it GO AWAY NOW... how do we go back.. I am not kidding.. 15 plus year user here..


----------



## JerryMeeker

bjlc said:


> Make it GO AWAY NOW... how do we go back.. I am not kidding.. 15 plus year user here..


Easy. Force a download and you will get the old GUI back. Then disconnect the coax cable to the satellite and turn off the network connection.


----------



## jimmie57

bjlc said:


> Make it GO AWAY NOW... how do we go back.. I am not kidding.. 15 plus year user here..


Can not go back. The machines are programmed to look for new software every night / very early morning and download it if their is a newer version.


----------



## P Smith

jimmie57 said:


> Can not go back. The machines are programmed to look for new software every night / very early morning and download it if their is a newer version.


if he is technically savvy, he could: turn on "write protection" of the DRV's internal storage [ add a switch to a chip], catch old GUI and flip a switch


----------



## bjlc

what would it take to move my Genie into my Kitchen.. where we seldom watch the tv and bring that mini genie with the old system into my living room?


----------



## bjlc

and don't you believe that since i did not request this "upgrade" that Directv should send a service man at their cost to move it.. or I have this very very nice letter from dish to read to the directv csr.. telling me about how I am wanted and they want to give me a $200 gift card just to switch to them after 15 years.. oh and I auto pay so D* has been getting their money on the spot for years .


----------



## texasbrit

The mini-genie will only have the old GUI until it gets automatically updated to the new one.


----------



## patmurphey

I hope you all understand how entertaining this thread is to Hopper3 users.


----------



## boukengreen

patmurphey said:


> I hope you all understand how entertaining this thread is to Hopper3 users.


That a until they update the GUI for the Hopper 3 then roles will be reversed.


----------



## P Smith

boukengreen said:


> That a until they update the GUI for the Hopper 3 then roles will be reversed.


I thought the H3 already have it.


----------



## James Long

boukengreen said:


> That a until they update the GUI for the Hopper 3 then roles will be reversed.


See the "Carbon" threads in the DISH forum ... although that was more of a change bringing the old Hopper interface up to match the Hopper 3 interface.

Yep ... the transition wasn't fun for some but (as it will be for DIRECTV) most customers survived.


----------



## boukengreen

James Long said:


> See the "Carbon" threads in the DISH forum ... although that was more of a change bringing the old Hopper interface up to match the Hopper 3 interface.
> 
> Yep ... the transition wasn't fun for some but (as it will be for DIRECTV) most customers survived.


Yep because I seem to remember there being a carbon thread last time there was a GUI change.


----------



## P Smith

I wouldn't post offtopic especially contradicting yourself :facepalm:


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Possibly try to set bookmarks while viewing from an H/HR2x. Feature will be sorely missed if even this method will not work.


I can confirm now that this method _does_ work, and that the bookmarks (set from an H25 receiver) are accessible and show up on the HR44 as little black upside down triangles.

If there's a way to make them in the HR44 itself I haven't found it.

Other things (to vent):

1. Have the problem with the all/local playlist not working.

2. *** How on Earth do you open a folder to access the episodes inside??!!

3. Not a fan yet of the new progress bar, (not because of the fade but that doesn't help). Harder to distinguish lighter grey from slightly darker grey "buffer progress." Also, why doesn't a recorded program have an orange line anymore?

(I'll admit the orange thing is minor.)

That's about it (for now). I'm sure there will be more. Fix the first two, I might learn to "live with it." That is, until I run into the "all channels" problem. Fortunately, my SMs have already been set the way I like them.

**Edit:*
Finally figured that one out. I had mistakenly believed pressing select would play the latest episode _rather_ than opening the folder. Duhhh!

I now realize that complaint was addressing the need to press info first if you wanted to see that before playing the highlighted episode by selecting it.

(Wooda drew a line thru #2, but can't find that feature here anymore for some reason... & don't rem. the HTML code for line thru)


----------



## jimmie57

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I can confirm now that this method _does_ work, and that the bookmarks (set from an H25 receiver) are accessible and show up on the HR44 as little black upside down triangles.
> 
> If there's a way to make them in the HR44 itself I haven't found it.
> 
> Other things (to vent):
> 
> 1. Have the problem with the all/local playlist not working.
> 
> 2. How on Earth do you open a folder to access the episodes inside??!!
> 
> 3. Not a fan yet of the new progress bar, (not because of the fade but that doesn't help). Harder to distinguish lighter grey from slightly darker grey "buffer progress." Also, why doesn't a recorded program have an orange line anymore?
> 
> (I'll admit the orange thing is minor.)
> 
> That's about it (for now). I'm sure there will be more. Fix the first two, I might learn to "live with it." That is, until I run into the "all channels" problem. Fortunately, my SMs have already been set the way I like them.


Shot in the Dark: Have you tried using an old RC6x remote that has the Green button that actually sets the bookmark ?
I only have HR24 so I can not try it.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

jimmie57 said:


> Shot in the Dark: Have you tried using an old RC6x remote that has the Green button that actually sets the bookmark ?
> I only have HR24 so I can not try it.


Yes, this was the very first thing I tried, since the remote in the same room as the HR44 _is_ an RC6x (in IR mode) that's been in use happily since day one of that unit's activation.

The power light blinks, but the bookmark doesn't set. I wouldv'e been greatly disappointed if I couldn't at least make it work from another room. (Fortunately so far, I can.)


----------



## MizzouTiger

I had 0x1036 since February or so. I received an update last week for 0x1037. Just this Wednesday night, got 0x1040. Now I have no channel icons in the guide. On demand seems to be working fine. Did a "clearmybox2" search yesterday, but still no icons in the guide. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## scarzy

Same here. I got 0x1040 Wed night and no icons in the guide. All else seems to be working fine.


----------



## bjlc

btw all I have are the old style remotes.. how will this affect the new system..?


----------



## bjlc

I do not have a peanut remote.. I don't like those either..


----------



## Bill Broderick

bjlc said:


> btw all I have are the old style remotes.. how will this affect the new system..?


The only difference is that the new GUI won't respond to the color buttons (other than red) anymore.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgavs

makaiguy said:


> I'm not aware of a two minute skip. Please explain.


2 minute skip is just a remote button programmed to do 4 30 second skips with one press.


----------



## SFaulkner

HR44/700 - got the 0x1040 update early Thursday morning along w/ the new guide. No channel logos in the guide also. Very retro...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I’ve had the new GUI now for about a week now. 
(I know most of this has been discussed before, I just wanted to my thoughts on it after having it now)

Things I like
With 7 channels showing at a time in the guide, I can now view all my main locals at once.
The categories in the list screen, especially last chance, I record a lot of stuff.
A little easier to get to the todo list, although menu+7 was faster.
Pressing select on a show starts playing it.
Pressing the dash button in any screen to search.
Pressing info lists the full description of the program in info box.
The new feature that allows you to use voice control from your cell phone, although it seems like it needs work.

Things I don’t like
The channel number and logo being on the right side of the info banner, should have stayed on the left side to be consistent with the guide info.
No first air date in the guide, list or info banner without having to press more info. There seems to be plenty of room to add it.
Program information not fully listed while in the guide.
The size of the progress bar.
The fade in the guide.
Still no PIP toggle. 
Going from the Genie to an HR24 in the bedroom with the old guide.
Other showings only listing upcoming airings of the current episode and not the show/series. Hopefully they’ll fix this?
Is the record all channels still an issue?

Overall its not that bad, and like anything new, I’m getting used to it.


----------



## southsider

We've been missing the logos in the guide now since the last update early Thursday morning. I didn't realize how colorful and appealing they made the guide. Now it's bland and boring. Hope they come back, even if they really serve no other purpose.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I am running 0x1040, and this has to be a bug: bring up the Guide. At the top of the screen is a box with detailed information pertaining to the current guide selection. Now scroll down in the guide. The information at the top doesn’t change as you scroll down. Typically, the focus of the guide will follow as you move down, and the info at the top of the screen will reflect where the focus is. But it doesn’t. Anybody else think this is a bug?


----------



## JerryMeeker

southsider said:


> We've been missing the logos in the guide now since the last update early Thursday morning. I didn't realize how colorful and appealing they made the guide. Now it's bland and boring. Hope they come back, even if they really serve no other purpose.


Are you serious???


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> Are you serious???


I completely agree. Bring them back. The guide is horribly bland now


----------



## scarzy

compnurd said:


> I completely agree. Bring them back. The guide is horribly bland now


I like the logos in the guide as well.


----------



## BigCTM

How do you go directly to a channel now in Guide without scrolling? Every time I enter a channel it brings up a menu.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BigCTM said:


> How do you go directly to a channel now in Guide without scrolling? Every time I enter a channel it brings up a menu.


I have no issues with going to a certain channel while in the guide. GUIDE>channel number

Are you pressing 0 first? You can't press 0 now (it brings up guide options) so you can't enter 0206 to go to ESPN, you have to enter 206.

It should say "press 0 for Guide Options".


----------



## reubenray

How do I access the series manager on the HR44 with the new GUI.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Manage Recordings is a side menu off of the Playlist.


reubenray said:


> How do I access the series manager on the HR44 with the new GUI.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

reubenray said:


> How do I access the series manager on the HR44 with the new GUI.





Bill Broderick said:


> Manage Recordings is a side menu off of the Playlist.


LIST>LEFT ARROW>CHANNEL DOWN>SELECT>SELECT


----------



## eileen22

I got the new GUI a few days ago. Still getting used to it, and trying to stay open minded. As a user of the “old” remote, I dislike losing functionality of the colored buttons. It’s going to take a lot of bonks for me to train my brain on that! 

One question: is there a way to manage the playlist so that the most recent recording appears first within a folder? One of my folders is ordered the opposite way, and I can’t figure out why.

In general, the thing I’m struggling with the most is the different look and feel of the playlist. I don’t like how the large info box comes up for the recording that is selected. To me, it makes it harder to manage the list.


----------



## sigma1914

Finally got it - how do you just have local recordings in your list?


----------



## mccoady

I've had the new Guide for a few days now and it's kind of a shock to the system. I agree with the issues you've all mentioned like font too small, progress bar/fade too big, moving channel info/number to right side, sluggish, Playlist is clunky, time and air date is buried in the Menu of a recorded program not up front and center, no channel logos... probably a few more I'm missing. Hopefully these will be addressed in future updates and it can't be quick enough for me.

My biggest issues though are two things:

1. The large info box/banner that comes up in the Playlist, To Do List, Series Manager when scrolling through programs is really, really annoying. It really does make it harder to manage the list. No info box should come up until you actually select a program. Then how about including all the info in the original banner without digging down.

2. From Playlist > Recorded Program > Other Showings I used to be able to view all upcoming showings for that particular show (not just for that one episode but other episodes too) for the next 10 days to two weeks. I now have to leave Playlist or To Do List and go to Series Manager > Other Showings to accomplish that... not near as handy.
What appears to have changed is Other Showings is now restricted to that particular tv episode instead of all episodes for that show. I absolutely hate this change!


----------



## texasbrit

The "other showings" issue just points out that the designer had no experience of DirecTV. If you were watching movies, then to look for the next shwing of the same movie might make sense. But for series, showing all the episodes in the same series is what you need, just like the old GUI.


----------



## Willh

i finally got the new GUI today as the HR54 Genie in my home go the 0x1040 update. my genie mini C51-700 got the 0xfba update back in November


----------



## jdspencer

It's been months and have yet to receiver the latest firmware on my HR44-500.
But, from all of the comments here, I'm not sure I really want it. 
The RedH Firmware Watcher site doesn't seem to have been updated in quite awhile.
it still lists D8F as the latest firmware version.


----------



## codespy

x0D8F runs all day every day except Monday thru Friday from about 2am until 6:20am CST. That’s when the new GUI is pushed out to marked IRD’s. So if you’re like me and want to hang on to old GUI, put a timer on your 44 or 54 and have it powered off between those early morning times.


----------



## mnassour

Folks...I think I've read somewhere ( but can't find it now ) that the HR24 series will NOT be getting the new guide. Can someone please confirm or deny this?

thanks!


----------



## Bill Broderick

mnassour said:


> Folks...I think I've read somewhere ( but can't find it now ) that the HR24 series will NOT be getting the new guide. Can someone please confirm or deny this?
> 
> thanks!


That is correct. I may move my HR54 into a guest bedroom and the HR24 in that bedroom to my family room just so I don't have to deal with the new GUI anymore. I can always program season passes into the HR54 via the app.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnassour

Thanks ... that's exactly what I'll be doing. The wife acceptance factor on this is less than zero. I've got a year to go on a contract and will probably wind up breaking it and going to Dish or some other provider.


----------



## Steveknj

mnassour said:


> Thanks ... that's exactly what I'll be doing. *The wife acceptance factor* on this is less than zero. I've got a year to go on a contract and will probably wind up breaking it and going to Dish or some other provider.


I got laughed at for making a similar comment earlier in the thread, but that's a REAL issue. Happy wife, happy life and all that. She's gotten used to it, but still sense some fear in her using it for anything other than live TV at this point. We tend to watch "our shows" together so I handle the remote in those cases. But while I've "gotten used" to the quirks of the new GUI (don't like them just gotten used to them), she definitely hasn't.


----------



## Howie

Steveknj said:


> I got laughed at for making a similar comment earlier in the thread, but that's a REAL issue. Happy wife, happy life and all that. She's gotten used to it, but still sense some fear in her using it for anything other than live TV at this point. We tend to watch "our shows" together so I handle the remote in those cases. But while I've "gotten used" to the quirks of the new GUI (don't like them just gotten used to them), she definitely hasn't.


Hey Steve. Haven't seen you anywhere but TCF.


----------



## compnurd

codespy said:


> x0D8F runs all day every day except Monday thru Friday from about 2am until 6:20am CST. That's when the new GUI is pushed out to marked IRD's. So if you're like me and want to hang on to old GUI, put a timer on your 44 or 54 and have it powered off between those early morning times.


It is starting to go full national with the HR54-200 first up


----------



## Steveknj

Howie said:


> Hey Steve. Haven't seen you anywhere but TCF.


Been coming here almost as long or longer than TCF  Just much more active over there


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Finally had enough. Rolled back and put in a timer. There's just not enough to like.

The HR44 whole home bug is the tipping point for me. That _has_ to work properly or forget it. I'm done.

And yeah, I did get tired of the layout and the stupid fades. Worst is having to drill down to get to settings (having lost the zero shortcut).

There are a couple pluses, but overall it's no for me.


----------



## compnurd

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Finally had enough. Rolled back and put in a timer. There's just not enough to like.
> 
> The HR44 whole home bug is the tipping point for me. That _has_ to work properly or forget it. I'm done.
> 
> And yeah, I did get tired of the layout and the stupid fades. Worst is having to drill down to get to settings (having lost the zero shortcut).
> 
> There are a couple pluses, but overall it's no for me.


It is starting to go national. Timer is only going to buy you a few weeks


----------



## Xsabresx

With the number of complaints I have seen across the internet I am trully surprised they didnt roll it back. I havent come across a single person who likes it.

I got it on my HR54 a few weeks ago and it still isnt passing the wife test.


----------



## compnurd

Xsabresx said:


> With the number of complaints I have seen across the internet I am trully surprised they didnt roll it back. I havent come across a single person who likes it.
> 
> I got it on my HR54 a few weeks ago and it still isnt passing the wife test.


I like it. So does the wife


----------



## sigma1914

I like it.


----------



## raromr

How do you see what receivers in the WH DVR set up are recording what shows. Old playlist would show the name of the DVR that was doing the recording.


----------



## codespy

compnurd said:


> It is starting to go national. Timer is only going to buy you a few weeks


It actually started going national back in early December for our household when I first posted their automatic download to my HR54. I then reverted back to old GUI that night and the next morning it downloaded and installed the new GUI.

After monitoring the different firmware versions and times, I thought of the timer idea since we don't watch or record much during the middle of the night. So far, it has worked despite others heckling me way back then that I was an idiot.

My server software status shows x1037 right now as I speak, but the installed software is still at x0d8f. Allowing receiver to be on between roughly 2-6:20am CST M-F would install the x1037. We will continue this measure until they completely drop the x0d8f version during normal hours.

Regarding the HS17's- there's no option for x0d8f. New GUI runs basically all the time from what I see.

Typically NR releases don't hit every account at the same time in one night, it's a staggered release. In this case with a completely new GUI, I'm not surprised at the length of the staggered release with all of the bugs and complaints.


----------



## compnurd

codespy said:


> It actually started going national back in early December for our household when I first posted their automatic download to my HR54. I then reverted back to old GUI that night and the next morning it downloaded and installed the new GUI.
> 
> After monitoring the different firmware versions and times, I thought of the timer idea since we don't watch or record much during the middle of the night. So far, it has worked despite others heckling me way back then that I was an idiot.
> 
> My server software status shows x1037 right now as I speak, but the installed software is still at x0d8f. Allowing receiver to be on between roughly 2-6:20am CST M-F would install the x1037. We will continue this measure until they completely drop the x0d8f version during normal hours.
> 
> Regarding the HS17's- there's no option for x0d8f. New GUI runs basically all the time from what I see.
> 
> Typically NR releases don't hit every account at the same time in one night, it's a staggered release. In this case with a completely new GUI, I'm not surprised at the length of the staggered release with all of the bugs and complaints.


Correct. That is what I am saying. The new GUI is full time now for the HR-54-200. So the other models will follow shortly here so the timer isn't going to help you here shortly. The new software will install during the day at some point


----------



## Grafixguy

Xsabresx said:


> With the number of complaints I have seen across the internet I am trully surprised they didnt roll it back. I havent come across a single person who likes it.
> 
> I got it on my HR54 a few weeks ago and it still isnt passing the wife test.


I like it...a lot. People hate change and moving ahead usually brings with it some pot holes.
Very few people show up to forums such as this to praise anything.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm surprised people are still whining about the new GUI.


----------



## P Smith

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm surprised people are still whining about the new GUI.


as soon everyone will adapt it, DTV will make new "better" GUI and the circle/circus will continue


----------



## JerryMeeker

raromr said:


> How do you see what receivers in the WH DVR set up are recording what shows. Old playlist would show the name of the DVR that was doing the recording.


If the show is being recorded or was recorded on a DVR other than the one you are using, the Playlist clearly shows the name of the DVR on which it was recorded, e.g. [Bedroom]. If nothing is shown, it means the show was recorded on the DVR you are watching. Are you not seeing this designator?


----------



## Steveknj

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm surprised people are still whining about the new GUI.


Are you new here?  People will whine until they address their concerns, and then they will find something new to whine about!

Seriously though, there are still some major glitches and functionalities that need to be addressed. Once they are, and assuming that won't create new issues, I, for one, will be mostly OK with the new GUI, until then, I prefer the old, functional one.


----------



## Xsabresx

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm surprised people are still whining about the new GUI.


Some people are only just now getting it


----------



## Xsabresx

Grafixguy said:


> I like it...a lot. People hate change and moving ahead usually brings with it some pot holes.
> Very few people show up to forums such as this to praise anything.


This isnt about hating change. This is about destroying something that worked perfectly fine and replacing it with something with massive amounts of deficiencies. To pretend that this is better than what we had is just fanboy talk.


----------



## Steveknj

Xsabresx said:


> This isnt about hating change. This is about destroying something that worked perfectly fine and replacing it with something with massive amounts of deficiencies. To pretend that this is better than what we had is just fanboy talk.


Someone needs to explain to me the purpose of the update. Is there some new hidden feature that this will address? Or is it just to pretty-up things? From what I've been seeing, the functionality seems to be identical (except for what they removed or moved around). I don't see a real point to the new interface. Just seems they broke a lot of stuff to get here.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> Someone needs to explain to me the purpose of the update. Is there some new hidden feature that this will address? Or is it just to pretty-up things? From what I've been seeing, the functionality seems to be identical (except for what they removed or moved around). I don't see a real point to the new interface. Just seems they broke a lot of stuff to get here.


They want one user interface on all their different offerings. This is a step in that direction. They added a couple nice things and screwed up a couple things. Otherwise it's same old same old really...


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

compnurd said:


> It is starting to go national. Timer is only going to buy you a few weeks


Hopefully long enough to get it mostly watched-down.


----------



## makaiguy

Haven't got it yet. What are the couple nice things?


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> They want one user interface on all their different offerings. This is a step in that direction. They added a couple nice things and screwed up a couple things. Otherwise it's same old same old really...


They already pretty much had one user interface. Since the older HRs won't be getting this, they are actually moving away from that direction.

The ratio of nice things to bad is about 1:99 IMO. About the only good thing is the extra line on the guide. The rest is all crap.

And it's not "the same old" when existing functionality has been removed. My top 3 gripes of loss of functionality:

1. Sort order does not stick. Everyone in my house wants it alphabetical, and we don't want to have to change it every time we go into the list. 
2. Hard to tell buffer from live, especially if more than one "page" behind live. Whoever thought a slightly different shade of grey was a good idea is a moron. 
3. Stupid "all channels" that has caused more problems than it solved. Actually it has never solved a single problem for me, but has caused several that I never had before.


----------



## Bill Broderick

poppo said:


> They already pretty much had one user interface. Since the older HRs won't be getting this, they are actually moving away from that direction.
> 
> The ratio of nice things to bad is about 1:99 IMO. About the only good thing is the extra line on the guide. The rest is all crap.
> 
> And it's not "the same old" when existing functionality has been removed. My top 3 gripes of loss of functionality:
> 
> 1. Sort order does not stick. Everyone in my house wants it alphabetical, and we don't want to have to change it every time we go into the list.
> 2. Hard to tell buffer from live, especially if more than one "page" behind live. Whoever thought a slightly different shade of grey was a good idea is a moron.
> 3. Stupid "all channels" that has caused more problems than it solved. Actually it has never solved a single problem for me, but has caused several that I never had before.


He's talking about all AT&T owned services. Of course, rather than converting the GUI on their less successful services that they built to the same GUI that was being used on the successful service that they purchased, they converted the GUI on the successful service to the one from one of their unsuccessful services.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gordon1fan

I finally got the new GUI (0x1040). Don’t really like the look of the new guide but it is what it is. My wife doesn’t like changes but she’s not complaining. So if we want to stay with DIRECTV (AT&T) we just have to adapt to the changes. I would just like to know what these highly educated engineers, if that’s what they call themselves, are thinking? Anyway my two cents worth...


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Today's *"Dilbert"* cartoon about sums it up. (But amend the working for free bit to something more like "customers _pay_ us."


----------



## bjlc

Well the wife lost 112 episodes of the Big Bang Theory....and SHE ISN"T HAPPY..


----------



## P Smith

good, it's better then lost 112 lbs


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> They want one user interface on all their different offerings. This is a step in that direction. They added a couple nice things and screwed up a couple things. Otherwise it's same old same old really...


Wasn't the old interface on all the other offerings? Are you referring to DirecTV Now? I'm not familiar with that. Now the HR2x have one interface, the Genies have a different one. How is that the same? Yes there's a lot of the same, but moved around, but in doing that they screwed up some perfectly functional things.


----------



## raromr

I see now the room recording designation. Missed it first time. Count me as a power GUI user who HATES the new guide. It is horrible. Sorry won’t be convinced otherwise. Love my HR24s now since their GUI is usable. Font on new one is too small. Lots and lots of clutter. Loss of the red and green 12 hour guide moves. The stupid giant screen that gives info on the first of the to do list etc. the inability to discern the amount that’s remaining on the recording time line. The continued time line that appears with any movement of time on the genies only. On the 24s u can hit 30ff and no progress bar. AGAIN I HATE THE NEW GUI!!!


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> Wasn't the old interface on all the other offerings? Are you referring to DirecTV Now? I'm not familiar with that. Now the HR2x have one interface, the Genies have a different one. How is that the same? Yes there's a lot of the same, but moved around, but in doing that they screwed up some perfectly functional things.


Think...

Directv...
U-verse...
ATT Giga....
Directv now
The new directv small streaming option
The soon coming full DIRECTV ip option


----------



## inkahauts

raromr said:


> I see now the room recording designation. Missed it first time. Count me as a power GUI user who HATES the new guide. It is horrible. Sorry won't be convinced otherwise. Love my HR24s now since their GUI is usable. Font on new one is too small. Lots and lots of clutter. Loss of the red and green 12 hour guide moves. The stupid giant screen that gives info on the first of the to do list etc. the inability to discern the amount that's remaining on the recording time line. The continued time line that appears with any movement of time on the genies only. On the 24s u can hit 30ff and no progress bar. AGAIN I HATE THE NEW GUI!!!


Ffdw and red replace red and green for advancing in the guide. Has been that way since before the genie hr44 came out.

What clutter specifically? I am glad they finally made the filters easy to find and use on the playlist. But the menu is a complete cluster imho.

The floating boxes are terrible but they don't take up any more space than having the separate info box above. In fact they have more lines on screen at one time now

I can tell where I'm at on the time line. Can you clarify the issue? As well as the continued timeline remark. I just don't understand what you are referring too.. the playbar is a giant mess because it's just to big imho.


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> I can tell where I'm at on the time line. Can you clarify the issue? As well as the continued timeline remark. I just don't understand what you are referring too.. the playbar is a giant mess because it's just to big imho.


I just pressed the play button to look and see where I am. Here is a picture. Now where exactly am I? Just glancing at it, am I caught up to live, or behind in the buffer?









Answer: I am about 45 minutes behind live (one screen back). It used to be easy to tell you were in the buffer. Now the color of the unplayed buffer is so close to non-buffer, it is pretty much impossible to tell unless you have them both on the same screen. And even then it's hard to tell without looking closely.


----------



## 7thton

I just got the update. The only thing that really bothers me is how navigating though the DVR List has the big box effect on the currently chosen show. It's really disorienting...


----------



## gordon1fan

Here is my suggestions for change. Get rid of the big blue box altogether around the recorded programs. Make it when you click on the recorded show folder it drops down let’s you choose watch programs that you want to watch or delete.

Next get rid of the god awful bottom dark status bar altogether. Go back to the old status bar like the old GUI or something similar or make it transparent. 

They could make the channel guide a little more colorful and not so plain, it looks awful! Just a few of my suggestions, not asking for much.


----------



## texasbrit

poppo said:


> I just pressed the play button to look and see where I am. Here is a picture. Now where exactly am I? Just glancing at it, am I caught up to live, or behind in the buffer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: I am about 45 minutes behind live (one screen back). It used to be easy to tell you were in the buffer. Now the color of the unplayed buffer is so close to non-buffer, it is pretty much impossible to tell unless you have them both on the same screen. And even then it's hard to tell without looking closely.


----------



## texasbrit

Yes. most people don't even know there are two shades of grey for the progress bar....


----------



## JerryMeeker

texasbrit said:


> Yes. most people don't even know there are two shades of grey for the progress bar....


Sure, but once you are aware of the two shades, it is not that difficult telling them apart. I don't consider this the worst of the issues.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Some of you have become upset because “other showings” only lists other showings of the current episode of the show you’re watching.

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet or not, but I figured out how to list “others showings” (now called “upcoming airings”) of the entire series/show.

If you’re watching a show
INFO>MORE INFO>ALL SEASONS>UPCOMING AIRINGS

If you’re in the LIST or the GUIDE
INFO>ALL SEASONS>UPCOMING AIRINGS

ALL SEASONS and UPCOMING AIRINGS are listed on the left hand side of the screen after you press INFO.

It appears OTHER SHOWINGS is just for the current episode you’re watching, while UPCOMING AIRINGS is for the entire series/show. If you select ALL SEASONS it lists any on demand showings as well. If you select UPCOMING AIRINGS on a show thats on a local network (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc) it will list the DNS stations and it will list any showings on other cable channels as well.

I hope this helps, and again sorry if this has already been mentioned before.


----------



## jdspencer

I'm getting anxious to see what all of the complaints listed here are all about.


----------



## scottp461

A little short of a month after I was updated to 1037 my HR54-500 w/ 6TB external drive became very unstable, rebooting every time I put it in standby. The drive was full, but 47% of that was OK to delete. I had been allowing the new recordings to delete those as needed to optimize drive utilization. It took 5 days of trial and error to fix the problem, but the HR54 is stable again! In the end I rolled back to 0d8f and deleted 54% of the external drives content to get there.

The problem it seemed was that there was just too much content for the HR54 to manage and it was getting bogged down to the point of complete lockup! My estimate is that more than 4TB is too much for the DVR to handle with the new GUI due to its higher overhead. My HR54 must have been right on the edge prior to the update and was pushed past it afterwards.

I took the opportunity to update all my series manager entries to specific channels and am now awaiting the enevitable update to 1040. It's been 3 days since I finished, so not sure when that will happen, but I'm ready for it. 

Just wanted to let those of you out there with really large external drives know, so that you can clean things up before it becomes a problem for you, as it did for me.


----------



## gordon1fan

Last night I found a bug in the 0x1040 new GUI. When you click on a particular channel in the guide that has the backward arrow where you can go back to the beginning to watch a movie, show or whatever. When you click on the back arrow to start from the beginning, there is no sound. Now this does not happen on every channel just some channels. Take for instant, it might work on HGTV but not on CNN. I did a double red button restart and the problems still persist. I tried some VOD never had the sound issue. Anything else I can do to fix this issue? Is anybody else having those issues?


----------



## bdiss90

I got the email March 30th have HR 54/500 no update as of yet. How long does it take to get the update after receiving the email?


----------



## gordon1fan

bdiss90 said:


> I got the email March 30th have HR 54/500 no update as of yet. How long does it take to get the update after receiving the email?


 It varies, I got two emails before I got the download. Right now it's a very slow rollout of the new GUI software. They are still in beta testing and squashing bugs! LOL!


----------



## bdiss90

gordon1fan said:


> It varies, I got two emails before I got the download. Right now it's a very slow rollout of the new GUI software. They are still in beta testing and squashing bugs! LOL!


Thanks!


----------



## Bill Broderick

bdiss90 said:


> I got the email March 30th have HR 54/500 no update as of yet. How long does it take to get the update after receiving the email?


I don't think that the timing of the email has anything to do with when you will receive the update. I received the update long before receiving the email telling me that I would be getting it "soon".

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

bdiss90 said:


> I got the email March 30th have HR 54/500 no update as of yet. How long does it take to get the update after receiving the email?


Seen the same question here many times, I decide to check how many such posts been here...
So, used Search with keywords "I got the email" in the thread and found ... *751 posts* !!! Awesome !


----------



## tae111

I have had the new GUI on my HR44 for a little over 1 month and it is torture. Many people don't like the look or font but that doesn't bother me so much. The issue I am having is that the HR44 is now very slow and laggy. It started the day the new software showed up. It's almost like it has to stop and think every time you ask it to do something. Sometimes it will freeze for up to 1 minute when you are going between functions. It's like the new GUI was designed for some other receiver with a different operating system and the HR44 is trying to figure out how to understand it. I have tried all the normal things like resetting it or unplugging it and plugging it back in but that has ne effect. I'm at the point now that I believe ATT&T just sent out software that the HR44 wasn't designed to use.


----------



## Aliens

I've been recording the final season of The Americans on my HR54 which I'll start watching one week before the finale is shown. I received the new GUI Wednesday morning. I was going through my recordings yesterday and noticed 5 new and unwatched episodes of The Americans - episodes 2-6. I queued episode 1 after it premiered. Earlier in the week I saw episode 1 listed. Did I accidentally delete episode 1? Let me check my history. No, I did not. My history dated back to the Masters and showed recordings for The Americans but no deletions. Bizarre.


----------



## P Smith

side effect ... collateral damage... nobody sorry


----------



## studechip

Aliens said:


> I've been recording the final season of The Americans on my HR54 which I'll start watching one week before the finale is shown. I received the new GUI Wednesday morning. I was going through my recordings yesterday and noticed 5 new and unwatched episodes of The Americans - episodes 2-6. I queued episode 1 after it premiered. Earlier in the week I saw episode 1 listed. Did I accidentally delete episode 1? Let me check my history. No, I did not. My history dated back to the Masters and showed recordings for The Americans but no deletions. Bizarre.


Did you have your preferences set to save only five episodes?


----------



## Bill Broderick

Aliens said:


> I've been recording the final season of The Americans on my HR54 which I'll start watching one week before the finale is shown. I received the new GUI Wednesday morning. I was going through my recordings yesterday and noticed 5 new and unwatched episodes of The Americans - episodes 2-6. I queued episode 1 after it premiered. Earlier in the week I saw episode 1 listed. Did I accidentally delete episode 1? Let me check my history. No, I did not. My history dated back to the Masters and showed recordings for The Americans but no deletions. Bizarre.


At least it's available On Demand. It doesn't show in the upcoming airings. But if you go to channel 1248, you will find it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens

studechip said:


> Did you have your preferences set to save only five episodes?


That was it. In all of my years of recording, I've never waited this long to watch a series so it never occurred to me to change the preferences. Changed. Thanks.



Bill Broderick said:


> At least it's available On Demand. It doesn't show in the upcoming airings. But if you go to channel 1248, you will find it.


Done! Thank you!


----------



## TDK1044

Well, I have to say that I've had the new GUI for about a day and a half, and although it'll take a bit of getting used to, I think it's fine. It's faster and more responsive than the old guide was on my HR44, and although it's different to look at and navigate, I'd say that within a few days I'll be used to it. I guess it's subjective, and I don't like a couple of the changes, but I don't understand what all the fuss is about. My 10 cents anyway.


----------



## JerryMeeker

TDK1044 said:


> Well, I have to say that I've had the new GUI for about a day and a half, and although it'll take a bit of getting used to, I think it's fine. It's faster and more responsive than the old guide was on my HR44, and although it's different to look at and navigate, I'd say that within a few days I'll be used to it. I guess it's subjective, and I don't like a couple of the changes, but I don't understand what all the fuss is about. My 10 cents anyway.


Wonder why your experience is completely different than Tae111 reported?


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Wonder why your experience is completely different than Tae111 reported?


The person who finds it to be fast has had the software for 1.5 days. The person who finds the software to be horribly slow has had it for a month. All of the crappy things that happen with the new software doesn't necessarily happen daily.

I didn't hate the software as much after 1.5 days as I do now that I've had it for a few months. Like Tae111, I too experience lock ups on a somewhat frequent basis. By lockup, I mean that it stops responding to remote commands for a few minutes at a time. However, while it's not responding to commands, it is receiving them. So, when it starts responding again, it performs all of the commands that it has stacked up while it wasn't responding. Since, the standard reaction to a piece of equipment not responding to a remote command is to press the same button again a few times, before realizing that the DVR is locked again, you end up having a bunch of commands execute as soon as the DVR starts reacting again.

Since the DVR continues doing whatever it was doing before is stops responding to remote commands, the worst case scenario is if I've just hit the FF or Rewind button before the DVR freezes. Then I end up all the way at the beginning or end of the show when the DVR starts responding again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Bill Broderick said:


> The person who finds it to be fast has had the software for 1.5 days. The person who finds the software to be horribly slow has had it for a month. All of the crappy things that happen with the new software doesn't necessarily happen daily.
> 
> I didn't hate the software as much after 1.5 days as I do now that I've had it for a few months. Like Tae111, I too experience lock ups on a somewhat frequent basis. By lockup, I mean that it stops responding to remote commands for a few minutes at a time. However, while it's not responding to commands, it is receiving them. So, when it starts responding again, it performs all of the commands that it has stacked up while it wasn't responding. Since, the standard reaction to a piece of equipment not responding to a remote command is to press the same button again a few times, before realizing that the DVR is locked again, you end up having a bunch of commands execute as soon as the DVR starts reacting again.
> 
> Since the DVR continues doing whatever it was doing before is stops responding to remote commands, the worst case scenario is if I've just hit the FF or Rewind button before the DVR freezes. Then I end up all the way at the beginning or end of the show when the DVR starts responding again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I mean, this was happening to my HR-44 long before I got the new GUI.

I like the new GUI. I've gotten used to it now after a few weeks. Now that I've figured out all the quirks, like where the episode date is, it's fine. I think that channel changes and tuning happen faster than ever.

The only glitch I've seen is one time the progress bar would not show up, but I was still able to FFwd etc. A RBR fixed that.

My biggest complaint, and really the only one that I have, is the sheer massive size of the progress bar. So dumb.

I've been thinking of seeing if they would replace an HR-24 I have in the basement with a Mini so that the new GUI is everywhere. I don't record anything on that one. When we upgraded to the Genie we went back our old SD receivers. I would lose a few movies that are saved on there, though. But that 24 is becoming super slow and annoying. And I find myself looking for S/E number on there more than ever now.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDK1044

I was referring to the look of the new GUI rather than the software update. I had heard horror stories about the new look and how difficult it is to find things. I don't see that. It's just that certain things have been moved around. It took me about five minutes to find everything, and although I'll navigate to the wrong screen sometimes, it won't take long for my old brain to catch on.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Think...
> 
> Directv...
> U-verse...
> ATT Giga....
> Directv now
> The new directv small streaming option
> The soon coming full DIRECTV ip option


Considering I know nothing about U-Verse,
ATT Giga and the others, there's no way I would know how their interfaces look. We don't have U-verse in our area, and not even sure what some of the others are. Heck, I don't even own a phone on the AT&T cell network (I'm T-Moble and before that VZW).

So are you trying to say that this GUI change is essentially for branding? ugh! (what's interesting is that the old interface was essentially AT&T colors).

This might be one of my biggest complaints since AT&T bought DirecTV is that they re-branded EVERYTHING. The other companies that have owned DirecTV over the years (and I go back as far as Hughes and having to buy your own SAT boxes) seem to leave everything alone. DirecTV is THE brand. I didn't even realize the ownership changes most of the time. AT&T had to throw their stamp on everything. It's their company and obviously they could do what they want, but I do wonder their motives sometimes. I fully expect within the next 10 years that DirecTV as we know it goes away and that all that AT&T will push is their streaming service.


----------



## Steveknj

tae111 said:


> I have had the new GUI on my HR44 for a little over 1 month and it is torture. Many people don't like the look or font but that doesn't bother me so much. The issue I am having is that the HR44 is now very slow and laggy. It started the day the new software showed up. It's almost like it has to stop and think every time you ask it to do something. Sometimes it will freeze for up to 1 minute when you are going between functions. It's like the new GUI was designed for some other receiver with a different operating system and the HR44 is trying to figure out how to understand it. I have tried all the normal things like resetting it or unplugging it and plugging it back in but that has ne effect. I'm at the point now that I believe ATT&T just sent out software that the HR44 wasn't designed to use.


My HR54 is also slow and laggy. Reminds me of my Android phone that was designed for a specific version of Android but when upgraded to the next version would start acting weird. To be fair, the HR2x would do the same thing after a plethora of updates. The worst lagging seems to happen on the Menu screen going through the various menu options. If I were to guess I think it has to do with the way it's done now, with the menu options to the left and the icon driven options on the majority of the screen to the right. I think there's just too much there to smoothly scroll through it.

Still having a big issue viewing content from my HR2x on my C61k. I can only see the HR54 content. I do not see the menu option at all to choose which content to see (I can see it on my HR54). Was going to call them this weekend but didn't get the chance.


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> The person who finds it to be fast has had the software for 1.5 days. The person who finds the software to be horribly slow has had it for a month. All of the crappy things that happen with the new software doesn't necessarily happen daily.
> 
> I didn't hate the software as much after 1.5 days as I do now that I've had it for a few months. Like Tae111, I too experience lock ups on a somewhat frequent basis. By lockup, I mean that it stops responding to remote commands for a few minutes at a time. However, while it's not responding to commands, it is receiving them. So, when it starts responding again, it performs all of the commands that it has stacked up while it wasn't responding. Since, the standard reaction to a piece of equipment not responding to a remote command is to press the same button again a few times, before realizing that the DVR is locked again, you end up having a bunch of commands execute as soon as the DVR starts reacting again.
> 
> Since the DVR continues doing whatever it was doing before is stops responding to remote commands, the worst case scenario is if I've just hit the FF or Rewind button before the DVR freezes. Then I end up all the way at the beginning or end of the show when the DVR starts responding again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I get the same thing on my HR54. It's annoying. It reminds me of when my HR21 aged and I started getting that same thing. I knew it was time to replace it. I also get a lag sometime when directly going to a channel (typing 2-4-2 to get to USA Network for example). Either all or some of the buttons wouldn't respond (so I'd get 2-4 and the 2 would not happen) or it would just eventually change to that channel.


----------



## TDK1044

mrknowitall526 said:


> I mean, this was happening to my HR-44 long before I got the new GUI.
> 
> I like the new GUI. I've gotten used to it now after a few weeks. Now that I've figured out all the quirks, like where the episode date is, it's fine. I think that channel changes and tuning happen faster than ever.
> 
> The only glitch I've seen is one time the progress bar would not show up, but I was still able to FFwd etc. A RBR fixed that.
> 
> My biggest complaint, and really the only one that I have, is the sheer massive size of the progress bar. So dumb.
> 
> I've been thinking of seeing if they would replace an HR-24 I have in the basement with a Mini so that the new GUI is everywhere. I don't record anything on that one. When we upgraded to the Genie we went back our old SD receivers. I would lose a few movies that are saved on there, though. But that 24 is becoming super slow and annoying. And I find myself looking for S/E number on there more than ever now.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


I agree with everything stated regarding the HR44 and the new GUI. Admittedly, I'm only three days in, but I'm used to where everything is now, and navigation is a little faster than before.


----------



## Blackloz

I’ve had my new Guide on my 44 for two weeks now and it’s still lighting fast. I find the response time instantaneous, where on my HR24 upstairs it’s a lot slower, sometimes painfully slow. So far so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma1914

I need to set up a series recording with the new GUI and remember reading there was an issue - what is the workaround?


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> AT&T had to throw their stamp on everything. It's their company and obviously they could do what they want, but I do wonder their motives sometimes. I fully expect within the next 10 years that DirecTV as we know it goes away and that all that AT&T will push is their streaming service.


Directv is a valuable brand since it is well known, but it is also associated with "satellite" so it isn't surprising that AT&T might want to eventually re-brand if that association with satellite becomes a negative down the road (cable TV ads that claim outages every time it sprinkles have tried to make it a negative for years now)


----------



## TheRatPatrol

sigma1914 said:


> I need to set up a series recording with the new GUI and remember reading there was an issue - what is the workaround?


Set up the recording using the D* app.


----------



## sigma1914

TheRatPatrol said:


> Set up the recording using the D* app.


From the guide won't work?


----------



## raott

It will work, but it records on all channels, not just the channel you select from the guide. We all know how awesome Directv's guide information is and how, after ten years, they still can't figure out "Channels I get", so the complaints were the DVR was recording from stations that people didn't actually get (ie the NY and LA stations) rather than stations they actually do get.



sigma1914 said:


> From the guide won't work?


----------



## James Long

raott said:


> ... the complaints were the DVR was recording from stations that people didn't actually get ... rather than stations they actually do get.


That boggles my mind.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

sigma1914 said:


> From the guide won't work?


Hmmm......sorry, someone on here said it would, including Stuart. 
HOW TO DO IT: Record a series on just one channel (DIRECTV new Genie menus) - The Solid Signal Blog


----------



## JerryMeeker

raott said:


> It will work, but it records on all channels, not just the channel you select from the guide. We all know how awesome Directv's guide information is and how, after ten years, they still can't figure out "Channels I get", so the complaints were the DVR was recording from stations that people didn't actually get (ie the NY and LA stations) rather than stations they actually do get.


I keep seeing complaints about the "all channels" issue, but in the several months that I have had the new GUI, I have not had a single instance in which a Seasons Pass set to record on "all channels" has resulted in a recording on a channel that I didn't want. Is this a real issue and, if so, why isn't it affecting me?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JerryMeeker said:


> I keep seeing complaints about the "all channels" issue, but in the several months that I have had the new GUI, I have not had a single instance in which a Seasons Pass set to record on "all channels" has resulted in a recording on a channel that I didn't want. Is this a real issue and, if so, why isn't it affecting me?


Did you set your season passes up before the new GUI? If so, thats why. The record all channels issues only seems to be with seaon passes set up after the new GUI.


----------



## seern

JerryMeeker said:


> I keep seeing complaints about the "all channels" issue, but in the several months that I have had the new GUI, I have not had a single instance in which a Seasons Pass set to record on "all channels" has resulted in a recording on a channel that I didn't want. Is this a real issue and, if so, why isn't it affecting me?


Guess it would depend on what you have set. I have had this affect me both positive and negative. I watch NCIS and have it set for local CBS but now that it is being shown on Oxygen it keeps trying to record those incidents of the show. On the positive side, Cake Boss moved to Food Network and I had no idea of this, but having "All Channels" got it anyway. Will say more negative then positive.


----------



## JerryMeeker

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did you set your season passes up before the new GUI? If so, thats why. The record all channels issues only seems to be with seaon passes set up after the new GUI.


I have set up a number of Seasons Passes since the new GUI was installed. However, these programs are probably all "new" programs, and likely are not showing on other channels. For example, if I were to set up a new Seasons Pass for L&O SVU, it might pick up re-runs on other cable channels. But the Seasons Passes that I set up for programs on premium channels are only recording once. Take Westworld, which I have set to record on channel 501. Why isn't it recording the show on the other HBO channels as well, since it is set to record on "all channels". Obviously I am missing something with what is supposed to be a serious issue, which is really a non-issue for me.


----------



## raott

It appears that tutorial uses the app to set the series link to a specific channel. "_*You don't have to live with "All Channels&#8230;" all you need is the DIRECTV app for smartphones and tablets, and this tutorial.*_"

And, on a side note, if this statement is true, what a terrible, not customer focused, way to run a business. 
"*OK so they could have made it easier. **Yes I agree with you there. They absolutely could have made this process a lot easier. But, they didn't. They would rather depend on the channels themselves to have good guide data rather than cover for their inadequacies. DIRECTV's engineers made a choice to do that.*"



TheRatPatrol said:


> Hmmm......sorry, someone on here said it would, including Stuart.
> HOW TO DO IT: Record a series on just one channel (DIRECTV new Genie menus) - The Solid Signal Blog


----------



## hancox

FIFStuart:

"*OK so they could have made it easier. Yes I agree with you there. They absolutely could have made this process a lot easier. But, they didn't. They would rather depend on the channels themselves to have good guide data rather than cover for their inadequacies. DIRECTV's engineers made a choice to do that, and didn't listen to overwhelming feedback telling them how bad an idea this was. They even complained that the feedback wasn't proper.*"


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> I keep seeing complaints about the "all channels" issue, but in the several months that I have had the new GUI, I have not had a single instance in which a Seasons Pass set to record on "all channels" has resulted in a recording on a channel that I didn't want. Is this a real issue and, if so, why isn't it affecting me?


It was a huge problem when it first came out. In a lot of cases (especially, but not isolated to, NBC) It was prioritizing national network channels over locals. So, anyone who wasn't authorized to receive local channels was getting a blank recording when this happened.

I had it happen a few times. But, since most of the east coast national feeds are NY channels, I didn't have bad recordings.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliens

I didn't see anything in my search, so my question is - the hidden feature codes don't work with this new GUI, are there new ones that do? I really miss menu 6 and 7.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> Directv is a valuable brand since it is well known, but it is also associated with "satellite" so it isn't surprising that AT&T might want to eventually re-brand if that association with satellite becomes a negative down the road (cable TV ads that claim outages every time it sprinkles have tried to make it a negative for years now)


Each system has there own quirks and they are all pretty well known. Firstly, AT&T throws their name and logo on everything. No matter who owned DirecTV in the past, the logo was essentially the same "D". Like you said, the brand and the logo was well known. As soon as AT&T takes over, the "D" logo is gone. Second, they are a MOBILE company. IMO they bought DirecTV to use it's DB of users to port them over to a streaming platform, and broadcast through the internet (as opposed to via a sat dish). This is already happening. I notice VERY few ads these day that push their sat offering, only their NOW offering. I know that's the future, but a lot of us don't want to go there. And I fully expect, that they will slowly sunset the DirecTV brand. Changing the logo is the first step. And to add to that, their customer service has gone completely downhill since they took over. It's all been outsourced, so I know longer get an English is their primary language speaker on the phone, AND they now try and sell you their mobile phone service while they have you captive. I'm getting really tired of it. And now, to better synthesize their brands, they give us a GUI that offers no real advantage except it give us MORE AT&T.


----------



## texasbrit

Bill Broderick said:


> It was a huge problem when it first came out. In a lot of cases (especially, but not isolated to, NBC) It was prioritizing national network channels over locals. So, anyone who wasn't authorized to receive local channels was getting a blank recording when this happened.
> 
> I had it happen a few times. But, since most of the east coast national feeds are NY channels, I didn't have bad recordings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I get four or five episodes a week recorded from the "wrong" channel. if the guide were perfect that would not happen, but the episodes don't have any "first run" data so the DVR records them anyway. And then I get Premier League game "non-recordings" from certain regional RSNs. The RSN is a channel I get, but I don't have a premier league subscription (I just watch the "free" games at the weekend), so I end up with three hours of 721 recordings.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Aliens said:


> I didn't see anything in my search, so my question is - the hidden feature codes don't work with this new GUI, are there new ones that do? I really miss menu 6 and 7.


They are reported as gone, but I haven't tried the code yet.

Anyone else try it?


----------



## slice1900

I don't understand people who are unhappy about the Directv logo changing. Until it started happening and people posted about it, I couldn't have described Directv's logo, and couldn't care less that it changed.

AT&T isn't going to try to "port" people over to a streaming platform. At some point they might offer incentives for people to switch, but today AT&T makes FAR more money per satellite customer than they do per streaming customer, so a lot will have to change for that to make sense.

AT&T knows that streaming is going to become the dominant delivery method within 10 years or so, and wanted to be a player. They could either try to build up a streaming platform off the back of Uverse, which has zero name recognition outside the regions it is offered and doesn't have a very good rep where it is, or buy someone big to give them a head start. Buying a big cable company like Comcast or Spectrum would create regulatory issues over internet access wherever their footprints overlapped and probably wouldn't win approval. Dish's CEO isn't going to give up full control over his baby until the day he decides to retire, so Directv was their only choice.

The thing is, there might be enough competition in the streaming arena that it is never as profitable as cable/satellite was/is, and in hindsight buying Directv might end up looking like a huge blunder on AT&T's part. No way to know for sure, but based on how they've priced Directv Now so far, it sure doesn't look good for being able to make much money off it.


----------



## the2130

Rich said:


> Thanx. I'd really like to see a completely new PB, a less intrusive PB, one that doesn't block the whole bottom of the screen during sporting events. The PB we have is the worst PB I've seen on any device.
> 
> Rich


Yes, the new progress bar is awful. It blocks out way too much of the screen. And even worse, the time indicator is at the very bottom of the screen, which makes it unreadable when I have the bottom of the screen blocked.


----------



## bjlc

so has anyone gone back and had the old system stay? I am very very unhappy..


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

bjlc said:


> so has anyone gone back and had the old system stay? I am very very unhappy..


I went back last week (after less than a week on the new GUI) and am using a timer to keep it away for as long as I'm able to.

The main issue for me, the one I won't overcome is the whole home bug in the HR44 not allowing local/all playlist access to work. (This bug is on the 1040 version.)


----------



## the2130

What happened to the mini-guide? I just got the update overnight and the blue button isn't pulling up the mini-gude.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

the2130 said:


> What happened to the mini-guide? I just got the update overnight and the blue button isn't pulling up the mini-gude.


Use "ENTER." Worked this way for a while (since the RC7x remotes).


----------



## scottp461

bjlc said:


> so has anyone gone back and had the old system stay? I am very very unhappy..


I was on 1037 for about a month when problems developed. Once I'd sorted it all out, I was back on 0d8f. It's been almost a week now and I haven't been "updated" since. It's probably because I don't mind if it happens now and maybe because that I was back and forth between 1040 and 0d8f SO MANY times while fixing my issues that I confused whatever process determines when you get upgraded!


----------



## raott

Yeah....I don't think you'll be seeing any quotes like that on there. That blog is almost comical with its pro-Directv spin.



hancox said:


> FIFStuart:
> 
> "*OK so they could have made it easier. Yes I agree with you there. They absolutely could have made this process a lot easier. But, they didn't. They would rather depend on the channels themselves to have good guide data rather than cover for their inadequacies. DIRECTV's engineers made a choice to do that, and didn't listen to overwhelming feedback telling them how bad an idea this was. They even complained that the feedback wasn't proper.*"


----------



## Leftcoastdave

JerryMeeker said:


> I keep seeing complaints about the "all channels" issue, but in the several months that I have had the new GUI, I have not had a single instance in which a Seasons Pass set to record on "all channels" has resulted in a recording on a channel that I didn't want. Is this a real issue and, if so, why isn't it affecting me?


This is a real issue with regional sports channels. I follow several NCAA, NFL and NBA teams. (I know, get a life). All Channels picks the first channel on the list and more than 50% of the time, it selects a channel I do not get.

Being a belt & suspenders guy, I set up "my teams" on the Genie HR44 and I always check before game time to ensure I will not get a blank recording. And since we are a 5 DVR household, I set up duplicate recordings on my HR24 series DVR's.

I have had less frequent but equally annoying record misses of TV series on the Genie too. End users are especially at risk for pilot episodes of new series or upcoming series for a new season.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hancox

raott said:


> Yeah....I don't think you'll be seeing any quotes like that on there. That blog is almost comical with its pro-Directv spin.


And yet, right now I'm looking in the guide at:

"English Primer League"

...with teams TBA.

On channel 106, so it's their guide data.

You can't make this stuff up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Use "ENTER." Worked this way for a while (since the RC7x remotes).


Thanks, I found that it works using the same keys as the newer Genie remotes. Press Enter to bring up the guide, then exit to make it go away. And the fast-forward and reverse keys advance or reverse the guide 12 hours at a time. Not very intuitive and kind of clunky to use, like the Genie remote itself.

It took me a while to find the to-do list, too. At least it's still there, but it's not as easy to access.


----------



## Bill Broderick

the2130 said:


> Thanks, I found that it works using the same keys as the newer Genie remotes. Press Enter to bring up the guide, then exit to make it go away. And the fast-forward and reverse keys advance or reverse the guide 12 hours at a time. Not very intuitive and kind of clunky to use, like the Genie remote itself.
> 
> It took me a while to find the to-do list, too. At least it's still there, but it's not as easy to access.


For the most part, the new GUI works as if the original remotes dont exist. None of the color buttons, with the exception of the red button do anything.

The only function from the original remote, that's not on the newer remotes, that still aorks ia that the play button still work as a dedicated play button, rather than a toggle between play and pause.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130

Bill Broderick said:


> For the most part, the new GUI works as if the original remotes dont exist. None of the color buttons, with the exception of the red button do anything.
> 
> The only function from the original remote, that's not on the newer remotes, that still aorks ia that the play button still work as a dedicated play button, rather than a toggle between play and pause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I kept the guide from the 2 Genie remotes I obtained a few months ago. I would have just switched to using those remotes except for the combined play/pause button.

Another issue I noticed since receiving the update the night before last is that when using the "Other Showings" option to find upcoming episodes of a show in the playlist, it only finds other showings of the same episode, not future episodes. This is a much bigger deal than the other issues I mentioned, because it eliminates a simple method of looking up future episodes of a show.

From what I've seen so far, this update to the DVR software is a huge step backward. I can see why it has enraged so many DirecTV customers. If not for Sunday Ticket, I would be seriously considering dumping DirecTV, which I have had for 15 years.


----------



## TDK1044

My only complaint about the new GUI was that there wasn't a list of 'how to' functions where changes had been made in the new menus. As an example, it took me about 10 minutes to figure out where the setting was for going to a specific day and time on the Guide. The other changes were easy to find, but that one was hidden. Other than that, I'm used to the new look, and my HR-44 is functioning perfectly fine five days in.


----------



## Bill Broderick

the2130 said:


> Another issue I noticed since receiving the update the night before last is that when using the "Other Showings" option to find upcoming episodes of a show in the playlist, it only finds other showings of the same episode, not future episodes. This is a much bigger deal than the other issues I mentioned, because it eliminates a simple method of looking up future episodes of a show..


From the show that you want to see more episodes of: Info-More Info-All Seasons.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pistolpete52

The day that I dreaded came yesterday. I woke up to a new guide, and I have to agree with those who do not like it. It's slow, very slow. When I highlight a channel, then press info to see what's on that channel that day, the list and the scrolling is awful. I don't know if the techs are trying to work the bugs out, but I hope so.


----------



## bluestar

Does anyone know where the DVR default settings are? I've looked at the menu where they used to be, but they be gone now.


----------



## gordon1fan

List/manage recordings


----------



## sigma1914

Delroy E Walleye said:


> The main issue for me, the one I won't overcome is the whole home bug in the HR44 not allowing local/all playlist access to work. (This bug is on the 1040 version.)


It works for me. I switch between local and all... it's buried in the menu but works and I am on 1040.


----------



## Sandra

We've had the new GUI for months, and I'm totally used to it now. A couple of things are a little better, a couple of things are a little worse, nothing major on either side. 

Didn't like half the screen being covered by the progress bar but at this point muscle memory has me pressing 'exit' so quickly to get the bar off the screen I don't even notice it anymore.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> I don't understand people who are unhappy about the Directv logo changing. Until it started happening and people posted about it, I couldn't have described Directv's logo, and couldn't care less that it changed.
> 
> AT&T isn't going to try to "port" people over to a streaming platform. At some point they might offer incentives for people to switch, but today AT&T makes FAR more money per satellite customer than they do per streaming customer, so a lot will have to change for that to make sense.
> 
> AT&T knows that streaming is going to become the dominant delivery method within 10 years or so, and wanted to be a player. They could either try to build up a streaming platform off the back of Uverse, which has zero name recognition outside the regions it is offered and doesn't have a very good rep where it is, or buy someone big to give them a head start. Buying a big cable company like Comcast or Spectrum would create regulatory issues over internet access wherever their footprints overlapped and probably wouldn't win approval. Dish's CEO isn't going to give up full control over his baby until the day he decides to retire, so Directv was their only choice.
> 
> The thing is, there might be enough competition in the streaming arena that it is never as profitable as cable/satellite was/is, and in hindsight buying Directv might end up looking like a huge blunder on AT&T's part. No way to know for sure, but based on how they've priced Directv Now so far, it sure doesn't look good for being able to make much money off it.


I get that it's not a big deal for you. As someone who's been a customer for at least 15 years, under 3 or 4 different owners who decided to keep the brand ID, it's a bit disconcerting. AT&T just throws their logo on everything. In the scheme of things, it's really not a big deal but it's symbolic that they care little about the brand and everything about synergizing this with everything they do, rightly or wrongly. I do disagree though with you in that they won't port folks over to streaming. The money isn't there now, but it will be as they continue to lose subs to cord cutters. You can see that their advertising push it toward cord cutters. There's a reason why everyone is trying streaming service. Eventually like ISPs and even cable before them, the big boys will buy out the smaller services, and we'll end up back where we started, with a few companies controlling everything. And eventually they'll do away with their SAT service and everything will be streaming. That's also a matter of time. And things will be bundled essentially the same way. And I also fear that with Net Neutrality being done away with, you'll wind up paying more for the service if you don't have AT&T Mobile, which is terrible in my area. Have you called CS since they've moved over to AT&T? It's terrible (and they used to have VERY good CS at D*. And they try and sell you mobile service EVERY time. I've had to stop their pitch numerous times before they go into their whole spiel.

For the first time in 10 years (and the first time SERIOUSLY), I'm thinking about leaving DirecTV. Their equipment has gotten flaky, The GUI is not very intuitive (these are complaints I have always heard about cable DVRs), and it's gotten VERY expensive. I understand that cable will wind up just as expensive, but there's no contract and for a year or so I'll be able to get a bundle, then we'll see. I'm thinking about some combination of TiVo and Cable might work well for me. But, I'll give DirecTV until the end of the summer before I decide what to do. (I'm under contract, but the cable company will often buy you out of that).


----------



## wrj

I just got the new GUI. Before I used menu shortcuts to get to certain menus with one press of a number. It now doesn't appear to work. I tried a search for MENUSC again but that didn't bring back the shortcuts. Anyone know more about menu shortcuts with the new GUI?


----------



## sigma1914

wrj said:


> I just got the new GUI. Before I used menu shortcuts to get to certain menus with one press of a number. It now doesn't appear to work. I tried a search for MENUSC again but that didn't bring back the shortcuts. Anyone know more about menu shortcuts with the new GUI?


They are gone


----------



## the2130

Bill Broderick said:


> From the show that you want to see more episodes of: Info-More Info-All Seasons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, got it.


----------



## wrj

sigma1914 said:


> They are gone


Thanks but I wish DTV would stop giving us enhancements and they taking them away.


----------



## inkahauts

poppo said:


> I just pressed the play button to look and see where I am. Here is a picture. Now where exactly am I? Just glancing at it, am I caught up to live, or behind in the buffer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: I am about 45 minutes behind live (one screen back). It used to be easy to tell you were in the buffer. Now the color of the unplayed buffer is so close to non-buffer, it is pretty much impossible to tell unless you have them both on the same screen. And even then it's hard to tell without looking closely.


Yes, I think that is poor as well, but he specifically said for recorded programs, and I just don't see an issue if it's recorded... this is an issue that affects live buffers only from what I have seen.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> Sure, but once you are aware of the two shades, it is not that difficult telling them apart. I don't consider this the worst of the issues.


This is only sorta right, I think there is also an issue with not realizing some people don't have their TV set quite right and then it's harder to tell the difference as well just because of brightness and contrast settings.


----------



## inkahauts

TheRatPatrol said:


> Some of you have become upset because "other showings" only lists other showings of the current episode of the show you're watching.
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet or not, but I figured out how to list "others showings" (now called "upcoming airings") of the entire series/show.
> 
> If you're watching a show
> INFO>MORE INFO>ALL SEASONS>UPCOMING AIRINGS
> 
> If you're in the LIST or the GUIDE
> INFO>ALL SEASONS>UPCOMING AIRINGS
> 
> ALL SEASONS and UPCOMING AIRINGS are listed on the left hand side of the screen after you press INFO.
> 
> It appears OTHER SHOWINGS is just for the current episode you're watching, while UPCOMING AIRINGS is for the entire series/show. If you select ALL SEASONS it lists any on demand showings as well. If you select UPCOMING AIRINGS on a show thats on a local network (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc) it will list the DNS stations and it will list any showings on other cable channels as well.
> 
> I hope this helps, and again sorry if this has already been mentioned before.


Not the same though, because before it focused on the same channel, that other screen is more button presses away and ya usage to sort through tons of entry's if it's also a program that's in syndication ion multiple channels, like say Big Bang theory...

They hosed it with this let's get over channel numbers idea...


----------



## fredpamm

Just got the new GUI. Print looks smaller. Anyway of making it larger?


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> Considering I know nothing about U-Verse,
> ATT Giga and the others, there's no way I would know how their interfaces look. We don't have U-verse in our area, and not even sure what some of the others are. Heck, I don't even own a phone on the AT&T cell network (I'm T-Moble and before that VZW).
> 
> So are you trying to say that this GUI change is essentially for branding? ugh! (what's interesting is that the old interface was essentially AT&T colors).
> 
> This might be one of my biggest complaints since AT&T bought DirecTV is that they re-branded EVERYTHING. The other companies that have owned DirecTV over the years (and I go back as far as Hughes and having to buy your own SAT boxes) seem to leave everything alone. DirecTV is THE brand. I didn't even realize the ownership changes most of the time. AT&T had to throw their stamp on everything. It's their company and obviously they could do what they want, but I do wonder their motives sometimes. I fully expect within the next 10 years that DirecTV as we know it goes away and that all that AT&T will push is their streaming service.


Well, to be fair, they had started the process of building this new GUI before att even bought them... they Obviously have tweaked it some for att but it was coming either way. I believe it's possible the guy in charge thought they should make it look like DIRECTV now as well, which was also on the drawing board before att... so they are simply choosing to make it the same long term for everything. The key on why it matters is mobile. Most people won't have DIRECTV now and DirecTV.. or DirecTV and giga. But they want lots of people to-have any one of those services and mobile. With streaming being a bit popular, someone thought they should make the new GUI for their DVRs like a streaming GUI because people must like it if they are subscribing got streaming right? How mistaken that person is...


----------



## inkahauts

seern said:


> Guess it would depend on what you have set. I have had this affect me both positive and negative. I watch NCIS and have it set for local CBS but now that it is being shown on Oxygen it keeps trying to record those incidents of the show. On the positive side, Cake Boss moved to Food Network and I had no idea of this, but having "All Channels" got it anyway. Will say more negative then positive.


The DVR shouldn't record ncis on the other channels if you have it set to new only. Set it to new and you are good.


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> It will work, but it records on all channels, not just the channel you select from the guide. We all know how awesome Directv's guide information is and how, after ten years, they still can't figure out "Channels I get", so the complaints were the DVR was recording from stations that people didn't actually get (ie the NY and LA stations) rather than stations they actually do get.


Except channels I get is pretty dang near perfect all the time if you have a current package and has been for a few years now. I only see issues if a channel gets missed in the premiums after a free preview for a few days. But the rest works fine now, again on current packages. I haven't checked an old package in ages because I know longer have an old package.

The part the ticks me off is it records the mirrored CBS and FOX for me that's on the dns channel number instead of the local channel number so I can't just glance at all my locals in one screen to see what's set to record tonight. But I don't miss recordings.


----------



## raott

There are others in this thread still reporting issues. Doesn't seem to be fixed.



inkahauts said:


> Except channels I get is pretty dang near perfect all the time if you have a current package and has been for a few years now. I only see issues if a channel gets missed in the premiums after a free preview for a few days. But the rest works fine now, again on current packages. I haven't checked an old package in ages because I know longer have an old package.
> 
> The part the ticks me off is it records the mirrored CBS and FOX for me that's on the dns channel number instead of the local channel number so I can't just glance at all my locals in one screen to see what's set to record tonight. But I don't miss recordings.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

sigma1914 said:


> It works for me. I switch between local and all... it's buried in the menu but works and I am on 1040.


I understand that it supposedly _does_ work properly from mini clients.

Are you saying all/local works properly from the main HR44 DVR for you?

Possibly the make is the difference (mine is a 500) and I have no mini clients.

I think someone had also pointed out this could be "cured" with a complete reset (wiping out recordings, settings Series Mgr, etc). I don't think I could go that far as I've got my Series links the way I like them.

If I can find another/better way to get all/local to work properly, then I could "live" with the new UI. Until then, I'll most likely stay rolled-back as long as possible.

(FWIW, one thing I did like is that the _sharing_ settings were easier to get to.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Bill Broderick said:


> For the most part, the new GUI works as if the original remotes dont exist. None of the color buttons, with the exception of the red button do anything.
> 
> The only function from the original remote, that's not on the newer remotes, that still aorks ia that the play button still work as a dedicated play button, rather than a toggle between play and pause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe also the "back" and "stop" buttons (two I used frequently) still function.


----------



## ctide21

New GUI question. When you hit menu and the recordings pop up, why does it show the picture of a recording on another dvr in the house that is not sharing the playlist. When you selected the picture of the recording it says the (dvr name)has turned off sharing with home network. 
Why show the picture if you can’t select it. Who codes this stuff.


----------



## paranoia

I posted this on the other site also, until they come out with a update version that doesn't screw my OD up I will not update until it does it on its own.


----------



## sigma1914

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I understand that it supposedly _does_ work properly from mini clients.
> 
> Are you saying all/local works properly from the main HR44 DVR for you?
> 
> Possibly the make is the difference (mine is a 500) and I have no mini clients.
> 
> I think someone had also pointed out this could be "cured" with a complete reset (wiping out recordings, settings Series Mgr, etc). I don't think I could go that far as I've got my Series links the way I like them.
> 
> If I can find another/better way to get all/local to work properly, then I could "live" with the new UI. Until then, I'll most likely stay rolled-back as long as possible.
> 
> (FWIW, one thing I did like is that the _sharing_ settings were easier to get to.)


I don't use minis, just the 54 and 24. I hit List, Manage Recordings on the left, on the right scroll down to Playlist Share Settings.


----------



## videojanitor

poppo said:


> I just pressed the play button to look and see where I am. Here is a picture. Now where exactly am I? Just glancing at it, am I caught up to live, or behind in the buffer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: I am about 45 minutes behind live (one screen back). It used to be easy to tell you were in the buffer. Now the color of the unplayed buffer is so close to non-buffer, it is pretty much impossible to tell unless you have them both on the same screen. And even then it's hard to tell without looking closely.


Completely agree. I do a lot of "buffer viewing" -- it used to be very easy to see where you were with respect to "live" -- now, very difficult. When I go to another room and use the HR24, I reminded of the difference.


----------



## raott

It's just a prime example that no design for the customer principals were used at all. How does something like this ever get into a final design?



inkahauts said:


> This is only sorta right, I think there is also an issue with not realizing some people don't have their TV set quite right and then it's harder to tell the difference as well just because of brightness and contrast settings.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Just got the update this morning. So far no issues. I've figured out how to do things I usually do (sometimes it takes more clicks), but it's ok. I don't see any new functions added, just a more "modern" look...so I don't know why it needed to be changed. But I can live with it...nothing to stroke out over.


----------



## Steveknj

Lag is getting REALLY bad now. I turned on HR54 from standby and the TV and went to change to Ch 4 (just pressed 4 on the remote) and it took 20 seconds for the HR54 to change channels! This is about as bad as my HR21s were at their EOL. And this receiver is much less than a year old. I've had similar issues with the C61ks, but I don't think it was quite THAT bad.

I will be calling them this weekend and complain. I now REALLY hate calling because often I get a CSR that I can barely understand (heavy Eastern European accent....only started getting this with the AT&T merger), and they try and sell you mobile service. All I want is for them to fix the issue!! I didn't call about getting mobile service.


----------



## P Smith

try one cold reboot ...


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> Lag is getting REALLY bad now. I turned on HR54 from standby and the TV and went to change to Ch 4 (just pressed 4 on the remote) and it took 20 seconds for the HR54 to change channels! This is about as bad as my HR21s were at their EOL. And this receiver is much less than a year old. I've had similar issues with the C61ks, but I don't think it was quite THAT bad.
> 
> I will be calling them this weekend and complain. I now REALLY hate calling because often I get a CSR that I can barely understand (heavy Eastern European accent....only started getting this with the AT&T merger), and they try and sell you mobile service. All I want is for them to fix the issue!! I didn't call about getting mobile service.


Call the customer loyalty department at 1-800-824-9077 during normal USA business hours. Much better than calling the main number.

I just have an HR24 but I now reset it every weekend and it helps some with the lag.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> Call the customer loyalty department at 1-800-824-9077 during normal USA business hours. Much better than calling the main number.
> 
> I just have an HR24 but I now reset it every weekend and it helps some with the lag.


Thanks. What do they consider normal business hours?


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> Thanks. What do they consider normal business hours?


I always call between 8 am and 5 pm on Monday thru Friday.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> I always call between 8 am and 5 pm on Monday thru Friday.


Oh, ok. I will be at work during those hours so not a good time to call. I'll give the number a shot anyway, when it's not regular hours.


----------



## unixguru

I can't believe I'm about to post a positive comment about this. Some may recall my scathing commentary of all things DirecTV, especially the software. I haven't really been reading the forum much for well over a year. After all the problems I've had things finally seemed like they had stabilized and I could - shock - just use the damn thing to watch TV. I suppose this post will jamb it up again.

I've had the new software on my HR44, with OTA and external RAID storage and an HDMI extender, for several weeks now. I'm usually pretty critical of UI disasters but this is actually an improvement. On top of the visual aspects and interaction improvements, its even substantially faster (betting they got rid of the Java crap). Not at all like the DTV I've known for many many years. As I said, can't believe I'm saying it.

Of course it isn't perfection yet. Two pet peeves remain - the stupid auto-play that can't be disabled and the horrible joke they call sorting the play list. The later has gotten worse. Now they don't even show the date of recording on the play list. Some kiddie product manager still thinks people only watch TV they way they do.


----------



## GekkoDBS

videojanitor said:


> Completely agree. I do a lot of "buffer viewing" -- it used to be very easy to see where you were with respect to "live" -- now, very difficult. When I go to another room and use the HR24, I reminded of the difference.


The progress bar fade/shade is the number one negative issue I have with the New GUI, does anyone have the 0x1088 update and if you do, does it address the dark fade/shade surrounding the progress bar?

And I agree about the dark/light grey timeline, while I have adjusted to it there is no functional sense to having such a close color gradient, just as there is no sense to blocking the bottom 25 percent of the screen which degrades the viewing experience for dvr sports fans.

Logos or no logos, that is an aesthetic difference, people will always differ on those choices but if you are a television content provider, don't block the viewing area, it serves nobody.

Update: On another forum the question was answered, 1088 brings no changes to the progress bar.


----------



## inkahauts

GordonGekko said:


> The progress bar fade/shade is the number one negative issue I have with the New GUI, does anyone have the 0x1088 update and if you do, does it address the dark fade/shade surrounding the progress bar?
> 
> And I agree about the dark/light grey timeline, while I have adjusted to it there is no functional sense to having such a close color gradient, just as there is no sense to blocking the bottom 25 percent of the screen which degrades the viewing experience for dvr sports fans.
> 
> Logos or no logos, that is an aesthetic difference, people will always differ on those choices but if you are a television content provider, don't block the viewing area, it serves nobody.
> 
> Update: On another forum the question was answered, 1088 brings no changes to the progress bar.


Call and complain about the progress bar, it needs to be complained about big time. what ticks me off the most is that DIRECTV now has a tiny one that would be perfect...


----------



## dod1450

jimmie57 said:


> I always call between 8 am and 5 pm on Monday thru Friday.


 Is that PDT or EDT?


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> Call and complain about the progress bar, it needs to be complained about big time. what ticks me off the most is that DIRECTV now has a tiny one that would be perfect...


Yes, I have been writing about this on the Directv.com forum website for months, examples on Youtube show the almost fully clear Directv NOW progress bar.

On this thread: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?

There is an ATT employee ATTTimCS, who has been writing that he is forwarding our complaints to departments that can make improvements and he writes that future updates will address our concerns, only time will tell if this will happen.

I wrote and spoke to someone in the Office of the Vice President of Directv in November when the update first arrived my way, beyond that I don't know what else that can be done, if you have any other numbers or emails, please post them and I will add one more complaint their way.


----------



## P Smith

GordonGekko said:


> I wrote and spoke to someone in the Office of the Vice President of Directv in November when the update first arrived my way


I would pest DTV same way but each month !


----------



## KDelande

Just got the new GUI over the weekend on my HR44 box. Props to whomever previous said in this thread to check your resolution settings to make sure all options are checked that should be. My reverted back to 480p only and, before I checked, my wife and I were having trouble reading text in many places. I now have 720p and 1080i checked as they were before, cycled to 1080i (I leave it here with Native = off to cut down on lag changing channels) and now the next is better.

My major problem so far is remote viewing other DVRs. I have an HR24 and HR22 elsewhere in the house that we routinely watch content from. Worked great until the new GUI, now my HR44 doesn't show any remote content. I've rebooted the HR44 with no change, I will try rebooting the other HRxx boxes tonight to see if that helps. Otherwise, any other suggestions? I see references to this issue in the thread, but wasn't clear if this is just a known issue or something else. Network connection looks fine, I can get VOD content just fine.

PS - WOW, ignore my signature equipment list. Completely out of date, I will need to remove all that junk.


----------



## slice1900

My H24s had a habit of resetting to 480p when they received a firmware update, one of the reasons I sold them and picked up more H20s off eBay. Don't have to worry about a firmware update messing up the H20s since the last one came out in 2013


----------



## tae111

Bill Broderick said:


> The person who finds it to be fast has had the software for 1.5 days. The person who finds the software to be horribly slow has had it for a month. All of the crappy things that happen with the new software doesn't necessarily happen daily.
> 
> I didn't hate the software as much after 1.5 days as I do now that I've had it for a few months. Like Tae111, I too experience lock ups on a somewhat frequent basis. By lockup, I mean that it stops responding to remote commands for a few minutes at a time. However, while it's not responding to commands, it is receiving them. So, when it starts responding again, it performs all of the commands that it has stacked up while it wasn't responding. Since, the standard reaction to a piece of equipment not responding to a remote command is to press the same button again a few times, before realizing that the DVR is locked again, you end up having a bunch of commands execute as soon as the DVR starts reacting again.
> 
> Since the DVR continues doing whatever it was doing before is stops responding to remote commands, the worst case scenario is if I've just hit the FF or Rewind button before the DVR freezes. Then I end up all the way at the beginning or end of the show when the DVR starts responding again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is one of the things that is happening to me as well and it seems to have gotten worse in the last week or so.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

This thing is terrible. Lags, terrible design, auto play and the list overall are my biggest complaints. Now, who do I ***** to? My kids can’t even figure it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> This thing is terrible. Lags, terrible design, auto play and the list overall are my biggest complaints. Now, who do I ***** to? My kids can't even figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on feedback in this thread, complaining to DTV does not seem to have resulted in many (if any) changes. IMO, issues with the new GUI fall into several categories. First, there are new ways that must be used to perform familiar tasks. If you are having difficulty finding the right keystrokes, asking a question here will likely get you the necessary help. Once you learn the new keystroke sequences, the new GUI is not that bad (functionally). There are a few outright bugs that have been reported that we will have to wait for fixes.

Then there is the design, of course, which leaves a lot to be desired. Whether one likes the new design is highly personal. One of the largest annoyances from my perspective is the washed-out gray screensaver, which no one else seems to find that offensive. Design changes are going to be more difficult to effect than bug fixes, since whoever designed the new GUI is obviously brain-dead.


----------



## Steveknj

JerryMeeker said:


> Based on feedback in this thread, complaining to DTV does not seem to have resulted in many (if any) changes. IMO, issues with the new GUI fall into several categories. First, there are new ways that must be used to perform familiar tasks. If you are having difficulty finding the right keystrokes, asking a question here will likely get you the necessary help. Once you learn the new keystroke sequences, the new GUI is not that bad (functionally). There are a few outright bugs that have been reported that we will have to wait for fixes.
> 
> Then there is the design, of course, which leaves a lot to be desired. Whether one likes the new design is highly personal. One of the largest annoyances from my perspective is the washed-out gray screensaver, which no one else seems to find that offensive. Design changes are going to be more difficult to effect than bug fixes, since whoever designed the new GUI is obviously brain-dead.


There are definitely some things that we almost universally hate:

1) SP only allowing "all channels"
2) Fat Progress bar
3) Floating Info box

Then there are some bugs that a lot of us are seeing
1) Losing 4K check in display (maybe a bug only on LG TVs, but not sure)
2) Lagging 
3) Not being able to see other DVRs in the List

There are probably a few others that I can't remember. If they can fix the bugs and start on the aesthetic things that most of us hate, that would be a start.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Once you learn the new keystroke sequences, the new GUI is not that bad (functionally).


Unless you live in something other than a Genie/Client exclusive ecosystem. Otherwise, the keystroke sequences are inconsistent from TV to TV in a single household. IMO, this the value of having the same model universal remote at each location. At least if you use the DirecTV remotes that came with the boxes, you'd have a different remote on the TV's served by the Genie or Client than you would at the TV's served by a DVR or receiver, which could be an unconscious reminder to perform different keystrokes at that location.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> Unless you live in something other than a Genie/Client exclusive ecosystem. Otherwise, the keystroke sequences are inconsistent from TV to TV in a single household. IMO, this the value of having the same model universal remote at each location. At least if you use the DirecTV remotes that came with the boxes, you'd have a different remote on the TV's served by the Genie or Client than you would at the TV's served by a DVR or receiver, which could be an unconscious reminder to perform different keystrokes at that location.


I understand your point, Bill, but now that I am used to the new GUI, I don't find it difficult to go from my HR54 to my HR24. Just like I don't find it difficult to drive two different automobiles.


----------



## inkahauts

DrummerBoy523 said:


> This thing is terrible. Lags, terrible design, auto play and the list overall are my biggest complaints. Now, who do I ***** to? My kids can't even figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This I don't get honestly. My mom could even work it. It's just not that different to find a show and play it or surf the guide and chose a show. Detail and looks may have changed but the basics sure didn't. What can't your kids figure out?


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> Based on feedback in this thread, complaining to DTV does not seem to have resulted in many (if any) changes. IMO, issues with the new GUI fall into several categories. First, there are new ways that must be used to perform familiar tasks. If you are having difficulty finding the right keystrokes, asking a question here will likely get you the necessary help. Once you learn the new keystroke sequences, the new GUI is not that bad (functionally). There are a few outright bugs that have been reported that we will have to wait for fixes.
> 
> Then there is the design, of course, which leaves a lot to be desired. Whether one likes the new design is highly personal. One of the largest annoyances from my perspective is the washed-out gray screensaver, which no one else seems to find that offensive. Design changes are going to be more difficult to effect than bug fixes, since whoever designed the new GUI is obviously brain-dead.


Actually they are making changes because of how much people have complained. They haven't rolled yet but they are coming. So keep complaining .


----------



## DrummerBoy523

inkahauts said:


> This I don't get honestly. My mom could even work it. It's just not that different to find a show and play it or surf the guide and chose a show. Detail and looks may have changed but the basics sure didn't. What can't your kids figure out?


They have a hard time figuring out what they've watched what they haven't and they don't like the design where the box pops up either. We don't have to agree but the auto play or auto resume is such a terrible design. Blech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> They have a hard time figuring out what they've watched what they haven't...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't understand this. For the folders, they are clearly identified with "x unwatched of y". For stand-alone entries, there is a green progress bar indicating whether the viewing has started or completed. No progress bar indicates an unwatched program. The "Continue Watching" link is very handy for re-starting programs that may be buried deep in the List. TBH, if you keep an open mind, the new GUI makes it quite easy to identify what has been watch and what hasn't.


----------



## jacinkcmo

After living with it for a week now, my main irritation is the way "upcoming showings" was changed. Not their best idea. Oh and as many others have complained - the lag!


----------



## jnelson2000

Steveknj said:


> There are definitely some things that we almost universally hate:
> 
> 1) SP only allowing "all channels"
> 2) Fat Progress bar
> 3) Floating Info box
> 
> Then there are some bugs that a lot of us are seeing
> 1) Losing 4K check in display (maybe a bug only on LG TVs, but not sure)
> 2) Lagging
> 3) Not being able to see other DVRs in the List
> 
> There are probably a few others that I can't remember. If they can fix the bugs and start on the aesthetic things that most of us hate, that would be a start.


Directv's HDCP implementation is crap. 4K I checking itself and Not HDCP compliant errors have been on my 61K for near 3 years. Happens on both LG and Sony so it's not TV specific. The C61K is junk and has pages of bugs with DTV. Wish they'd update to an updated box. Not at all happy with the quirks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vajranatha

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Use "ENTER." Worked this way for a while (since the RC7x remotes).


EXCELLENT TIP: The Blue Mini Guide button was in fact moved to the ENTER button...yay! Thanks.


----------



## codespy

Well, my overnight timer game is now done that I was playing since December. The HR54-500 was the last HR54 model reverting back to x0d8f daily. That changed at 4:30pm tonight CST when x1037 replaced it in the stream. Our receiver rebooted and took the update.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jacinkcmo said:


> After living with it for a week now, my main irritation is the way "upcoming showings" was changed. Not their best idea. Oh and as many others have complained - the lag!


Find my post about this above, but "upcoming showings" is now "upcoming airings" located under "all seasons".


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> I understand your point, Bill, but now that I am used to the new GUI, I don't find it difficult to go from my HR54 to my HR24. Just like I don't find it difficult to drive two different automobiles.


Using your car analogy, using identical Harmony remotes across an HR54 and HR24 is like having two identical manual transmission cars where the only differences are the shifter pattern and the functionality of the brake and clutch pedals are reversed.

Sure you can drive them both, but you're going to grind some gears more often than you'd like.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimyr9595

The new interface is horrible. Hard to read, slow, and terrible to navigate. the programmers where asked to program GiGo and unfortunately did a good job. its been so long since I've pursued the forms, but there (use to be?) an beta test formum somewhere. Ugh time for some new folks. I had thought about signing up for it a few years ago, but didn't want unstable stuff for my recordings. Might need to figure out how to get my 2 cents back into the process. 

Can someone point me back to the link for the "beta" testers? Or did ATT fire them all for their volunteer services? ATT probably didn't like their feedback...


----------



## jimyr9595

"whoever designed the new GUI is obviously brain-dead."
+1
- its not email, I don't need a preview of the irrelvant description of the latest show in my list of recorded shows when I want to go to a much older episode ..
- it slow
- font size sucks
- shadowing sucks
- scrolling thru list sucks worst than verizon vios now. 
Guess they were successfully suckered by some VIOS programmers to sabotage ATT's DirecTV.
("Yeah, you got it there, looks great, snicker snicker")


----------



## P Smith

jimyr9595 said:


> Can someone point me back to the link for the "beta" testers?


iamedgecutter dot com


----------



## studechip

P Smith said:


> iamedgecutter dot com


Why not just post the right link? www.iamanedgecutter.com


----------



## Steveknj

jnelson2000 said:


> Directv's HDCP implementation is crap. 4K I checking itself and Not HDCP compliant errors have been on my 61K for near 3 years. Happens on both LG and Sony so it's not TV specific. The C61K is junk and has pages of bugs with DTV. Wish they'd update to an updated box. Not at all happy with the quirks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't argue with you. I have ZERO problems with any other device, and I have Roku, FireTV, XBox One, Sony UHD CD player, and at times Chromecast and my PC hooked up. The only one I ever have syncing issue with is the C61K. I am really convinced they care little about Satellite at this point and feel that DirecTV NOW is where they need to be. Buying DirecTV gave them a LOT of potential customers that they can eventually port over to their streaming service and/or convince to become mobile phone customers. During the HR2x phase of development, I felt that DirecTV had surpassed Tivo as having the best, most robust DVRs in the business. I feel that they've taken a major step backwards since the acquisition by AT&T


----------



## slice1900

The C61K was developed by Directv before the AT&T acquisition, can't blame its shortcomings on that.

Probably all the 4K devices you have listed above were designed after the C61K. Early versions of hardware always have their issues. They probably should have come out with a newer 4K box, but I guess the lack of 4K content made them decide to stick with the C61K until the new Android TV based clients are ready.

They say they will have the new IPTV product out around the end of the year, so that would be a good assumption for when we will see the C71KW and HS27... and probably when they feel they need to have fixed everything they're going to fix in the new GUI since that will be the 'first impression' for all the new IPTV customers.


----------



## unixguru

jimyr9595 said:


> "whoever designed the new GUI is obviously brain-dead."
> +1
> - its not email, I don't need a preview of the irrelvant description of the latest show in my list of recorded shows when I want to go to a much older episode ..
> - it slow
> - font size sucks
> - shadowing sucks
> - scrolling thru list sucks worst than verizon vios now.


Slow apparently varies based on something - model, or client? My HR44 is significantly faster.

Font size is a tradeoff between readability and information density. The old version wasn't dense enough. This is on the border of readability issues but overall better IMO.

So now we have the exploded view of something in the playlist all the time. More information packed on the screen. BUT, no freaking recorded date! Have to get info to see that. Although, I'd rather see a sorting option that was actually useful instead of seeing the date. Sorting sucks, and did before the update too.

Being a software developer myself, I recognize that UI can never be what everybody wants because "everybody" can't agree on what they want. However, some of these dipsh.t things like autoplay can easily be accommodated with a simple user-settable configuration option.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> The C61K was developed by Directv before the AT&T acquisition, can't blame its shortcomings on that.
> 
> Probably all the 4K devices you have listed above were designed after the C61K. Early versions of hardware always have their issues. They probably should have come out with a newer 4K box, but I guess the lack of 4K content made them decide to stick with the C61K until the new Android TV based clients are ready.
> 
> They say they will have the new IPTV product out around the end of the year, so that would be a good assumption for when we will see the C71KW and HS27... and probably when they feel they need to have fixed everything they're going to fix in the new GUI since that will be the 'first impression' for all the new IPTV customers.


What is IPTV?


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> What is IPTV?


Internet Protocol television (*IPTV*) is a system through which television services are delivered using the Internet protocol suite over a packet-switched network such as a LAN or the Internet, instead of being delivered through traditional terrestrial, satellite signal, and cable television formats.


----------



## Steveknj

unixguru said:


> Slow apparently varies based on something - model, or client? My HR44 is significantly faster.
> 
> Font size is a tradeoff between readability and information density. The old version wasn't dense enough. This is on the border of readability issues but overall better IMO.
> 
> So now we have the exploded view of something in the playlist all the time. More information packed on the screen. BUT, no freaking recorded date! Have to get info to see that. Although, I'd rather see a sorting option that was actually useful instead of seeing the date. Sorting sucks, and did before the update too.
> 
> Being a software developer myself, I recognize that UI can never be what everybody wants because "everybody" can't agree on what they want. However, some of these dipsh.t things like autoplay can easily be accommodated with a simple user-settable configuration option.


I have been a software tester (as one of my jobs) at various companies and I agree, you can't please everyone. That's why I think they need to focus on the the things that seem to be universally hated. And they need to fix bugs. The other things they can attack at some point later. The thing that bothers me most is that the types of things they changed were things that everyone seemed to like and were not broken and could have easily been coded into the current GUI.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> Internet Protocol television (*IPTV*) is a system through which television services are delivered using the Internet protocol suite over a packet-switched network such as a LAN or the Internet, instead of being delivered through traditional terrestrial, satellite signal, and cable television formats.


Is this what most folks currently call cord cutting "streaming" services such as DirecTV NOW (and SlingTV and others)? Or is this a new protocol that will be used to replace how we get TV currently (not through SAT but through the internet)? If it's the former, why would that effect when we would receiver the C71k and so forth? If it's the latter, then it seems I'm right in AT&T eventually abandoning SAT TV in favor of streaming (and with that, my assumption is that this purchase was just a subscriber grab to push us over to streaming platform).


----------



## P Smith

Steveknj said:


> Is this what most folks currently call cord cutting "streaming" services such as DirecTV NOW (and SlingTV and others)? Or is this a new protocol that will be used to replace how we get TV currently (not through SAT but through the internet)? If it's the former, why would that effect when we would receiver the C71k and so forth? If it's the latter, then it seems I'm right in AT&T eventually abandoning SAT TV in favor of streaming (and with that, my assumption is that this purchase was just a subscriber grab to push us over to streaming platform).


there is new thread about it 0 take a look
AT&T To Launch Full DTV Using The Internet This Fall


----------



## Steveknj

P Smith said:


> there is new thread about it 0 take a look
> AT&T To Launch Full DTV Using The Internet This Fall


Yep read a similar article at lunch. So yeah, they are almost certainly going to phase out SAT service in the next 5 years. People will jump at the cheaper service. And with them essentially rewriting the rules with the new service, a lot of the things we are taking for granted will be going away. I fully expect that DVRs that will not be able to skip ads will be coming. I expect a cloud based DVR that we will be paying for space and limit how long we can keep stuff, like they are doing with NOW (and it seems that the cloud DVR iS NOT going to allow ad skipping as per the link above, so here we go). I'm not optimistic that this all will be better than what we have now. I have also been predicting that "cord cutting" will end up costing the consumer about the same and eventually more than what we pay now for SAT when you factor in all you need to get to duplicate the services. Right now I think the deal look "cheap" but you get much less.


----------



## CTJon

I got the update last night - also this AM when I turned my HR44 on it gave me a message that it couldn't connect to my wireless bridge. After checking all my cables and rebooting all I called DirecTV The woman did something and my bridge started working. She told me at least 3 times that they would be rolling out updates to the new GUI starting this summer and not fully until 2019 She also wanted to text me that updates were coming. So they obviously know there are issues and many issues.
I have, so far, found the GUI usable but ugly and??? Why would they do this? I see nothing that is a benefit or improvement. Not that they are the only company that has done this but I'd really question why and who actually approved rolling this out to the general public.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

slice1900 said:


> C71KW


Does the W mean wireless?


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> Is this what most folks currently call cord cutting "streaming" services such as DirecTV NOW (and SlingTV and others)? Or is this a new protocol that will be used to replace how we get TV currently (not through SAT but through the internet)? If it's the former, why would that effect when we would receiver the C71k and so forth? If it's the latter, then it seems I'm right in AT&T eventually abandoning SAT TV in favor of streaming (and with that, my assumption is that this purchase was just a subscriber grab to push us over to streaming platform).


Again, AT&T has zero incentive to push existing customers off satellite! The average bill for satellite customers is something like $128 these days, what would they gain by switching them to a service that they plan to sell for $80-$90? The content costs the same either way, and it doesn't save them any money on delivery because moving you off satellite doesn't give them money back on the satellites they already have in orbit.

They can talk all they want about reducing cost due to no truck rolls etc. but that stuff doesn't matter for customers they _already have_. Those savings will only materialize for new customer signups - if they really think that once everything is added up it is more profitable to sign up new customers on IPTV rather than satellite then that will be what they try to push when new customers sign up - sort of like how they push Directv not Uverse TV to new TV customers in AT&T areas.


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> What is IPTV?


When I referred to 'IPTV' I was talking about Directv's new "Directv satellite, but over the internet" to distinguish it from Directv Now. IPTV typically refers to "managed" TV offerings (i.e. delivered to company owned boxes) while OTT or streaming is used more to refer to delivering to computers, phones or other customer owned devices.


----------



## slice1900

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does the W mean wireless?


The C71KW has both wireless and an RJ45 port, and does 4K, so it is kind of a jack of all trades. Maybe the cost difference in supporting HD vs 4K and wireless vs wired boxes isn't worth it to them, and it will be the only one they have. Or maybe this is all they have for early testing, and there will be a C71 for the non-wireless non-4K needs eventually.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

slice1900 said:


> The C71KW has both wireless and an RJ45 port, and does 4K, so it is kind of a jack of all trades. Maybe the cost difference in supporting HD vs 4K and wireless vs wired boxes isn't worth it to them, and it will be the only one they have. Or maybe this is all they have for early testing, and there will be a C71 for the non-wireless non-4K needs eventually.


So it's either wireless or ethernet, no coax?


----------



## inkahauts

DrummerBoy523 said:


> They have a hard time figuring out what they've watched what they haven't and they don't like the design where the box pops up either. We don't have to agree but the auto play or auto resume is such a terrible design. Blech
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, being able to tell what's been see is so much better today than it was before... scary I know....

I hate the floating box. Like I have said elsewhere someone should be removed from their position that approved that.

Auto play has been there for over a year... I like it but what's wrong with a dang option to turn it on and off like all the other streamers. I have no doubt it's there because Netflix added it ages ago.

I'd say we agree... a couple people have complained about having a nice set of filters on the left, and that I don't understand.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> Yep read a similar article at lunch. So yeah, they are almost certainly going to phase out SAT service in the next 5 years. People will jump at the cheaper service. And with them essentially rewriting the rules with the new service, a lot of the things we are taking for granted will be going away. I fully expect that DVRs that will not be able to skip ads will be coming. I expect a cloud based DVR that we will be paying for space and limit how long we can keep stuff, like they are doing with NOW (and it seems that the cloud DVR iS NOT going to allow ad skipping as per the link above, so here we go). I'm not optimistic that this all will be better than what we have now. I have also been predicting that "cord cutting" will end up costing the consumer about the same and eventually more than what we pay now for SAT when you factor in all you need to get to duplicate the services. Right now I think the deal look "cheap" but you get much less.


Not a chance sat service is gone in five years.. not one. In fact it won't be even close to gone in ten...


----------



## KDelande

KDelande said:


> Just got the new GUI over the weekend on my HR44 box. Props to whomever previous said in this thread to check your resolution settings to make sure all options are checked that should be. My reverted back to 480p only and, before I checked, my wife and I were having trouble reading text in many places. I now have 720p and 1080i checked as they were before, cycled to 1080i (I leave it here with Native = off to cut down on lag changing channels) and now the next is better.
> 
> My major problem so far is remote viewing other DVRs. I have an HR24 and HR22 elsewhere in the house that we routinely watch content from. Worked great until the new GUI, now my HR44 doesn't show any remote content. I've rebooted the HR44 with no change, I will try rebooting the other HRxx boxes tonight to see if that helps. Otherwise, any other suggestions? I see references to this issue in the thread, but wasn't clear if this is just a known issue or something else. Network connection looks fine, I can get VOD content just fine.
> 
> PS - WOW, ignore my signature equipment list. Completely out of date, I will need to remove all that junk.


I've rebooted all of my boxes and still can't see content on my HR44 (with new GUI build 1037) from any other receiver, but the others can see content on the HR44 just fine.

Bug?


----------



## catocony

A lot of people who use DirecTV do not have broadband at home. Many who do have broadband have older, smaller bandwidth services, or they're using LTE or other cell services for their data needs. Not everyone has cable run to their homes, not everyone is close enough to a CO/datacenter/switch to get digital services over phone wiring. Verizon isn't going to run FIOS to a home 10 miles outside of a small town. 

I do have high-speed internet at home, but with the frequency of cable modem outages where I live, I'm not willing to put all of my eggs in the Cox Communications basket. Besides, if I wanted cable, I would just go with them instead of using DirecTV.

So, satellite isn't going away soon.


----------



## gordon1fan

I noticed on the RedH firmware web site that all of the Genie receivers except the HR34 has the firmware 0x1037 full time now. So now I guess the old GUI is gone forever. RIP!


----------



## makaiguy

makaiguy said:


> Ya never know. I got the email probably 6 months ago and I haven't seen the new GUI yet. Fine with me.


The shoe finally dropped overnight on my HR44/200. 0x1037, Service 2 (whatever Service 2 means?)

I haven't spent much time with it yet, buy my initial reaction is it's not the horror I had been led to believe. Maybe some things have been improved as it's evolved.

Logos in the guide seem to be fully populated.

Some things are found in different places and/or require different keystrokes, but it shouldn't take too long to get used to them.

Like everyone else, I think the trick play timeline display takes up much too much of the screen. It doesn't need to list the program name - I KNOW what program I'm watching. And there's no need for the deathstar logo there either. But as before, a quick press of the Play button makes it instantly disappear.


----------



## slice1900

TheRatPatrol said:


> So it's either wireless or ethernet, no coax?


Yes, it has no coax. Knowing Directv though they'll probably still want to install it with a DECA like they do RVU TVs, unless AT&T has finally cured them of their coax religion.


----------



## catocony

My HR44 upgraded last night. It looks functional, but I don't care for the grayscale color scheme and the tiny font. I agree with above posters that there doesn't appear to be anything new there, just a different look and feel. As I guy who's had the same haircut for 35 years, I don't see the point. My girlfriend gets a new hairstyle every six months and she thinks it's cool. I'll get used to it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

slice1900 said:


> Yes, it has no coax. Knowing Directv though they'll probably still want to install it with a DECA like they do RVU TVs, unless AT&T has finally cured them of their coax religion.


So this box will be for streaming only, not for satellite, correct?


----------



## slice1900

TheRatPatrol said:


> So this box will be for streaming only, not for satellite, correct?


We don't know for sure, but since the manual talks about an HS27 which as far as we know will NOT be part of any IP related offerings, this box will probably be used for both satellite and streaming. It doesn't make sense for them to have separate hardware for the products, given that the need on the client end is the same either way.


----------



## gilviv

Got the new GUI update recently, not a fan but oh well. Have noted the "ALL CHANNEL" bug when creating a Series Rec, also when trying to record a Series on a local OTA channel off an AM21N it initially places the Series Rec symbol on the OTA channel then it flips it over to the satellite channel. The guide data shows both the channels listed correctly but won't record a NEW series from an OTA channel, Series REC with OTA channels from before are recording but not if i try to add a new one, any thoughts?


----------



## grover517

Got the new GUI and yet again, it's going to be a month or more of grief for me. First, the new remote with the HR44 caused months of endless grief because whenever I tried to explain the differences between IR and RF, her eyes glazed over shortly before rolling into the back of her head, followed by a stern "fix it"! She begrudgingly learned to work the new RC73 remote so she no longer had to "point" the remote at the receiver.I really didn't think things could get any worse but then the new GUI showed up today. I WAS WRONG! The new GUI has her up in arms again, font too small, info box on prerecorded shows too big, confusing, and just overall a "BUNCH OF SH!*". Sigh...…….


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Not a chance sat service is gone in five years.. not one. In fact it won't be even close to gone in ten...


Respectfully disagree, but we'll see. SAT will still exist, but on a much smaller scale and be used the way it originally was used, as a way for folks who couldn't get cable to get content (and also now, without broadband). But that, at this point is a shirking pool of users. Why come out with this new service if it's essentially going to mirror an existing service?


----------



## jimmie57

Steveknj said:


> Respectfully disagree, but we'll see. SAT will still exist, but on a much smaller scale and be used the way it originally was used, as a way for folks who couldn't get cable to get content (and also now, without broadband). But that, at this point is a shirking pool of users. Why come out with this new service if it's essentially going to mirror an existing service?


Because AT&T wants money from every pocket possible, however they can get it.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmie57 said:


> Because AT&T wants money from every pocket possible, however they can get it.


The also don't want to keep pouring money into a dying service and one that's probably more expensive to maintain.


----------



## carl6

AT&T wants to get the online subscriber who can't or won't put up a dish. They also want to keep the subscribers that have a dish, whether or not they have broadband available.

So let's say you've thought about getting DirecTV, but were absolutely not going to have a dish on your house to accomplish that. Presto, now you can do it your way.


----------



## gordon1fan

If DIRECTV can make the same setup as I have currently with my Genie DVR and satellite dish online over broadband then I’ll make the switch. I will dump the dish!


----------



## DrummerBoy523

So many posts... has anyone noticed when scrolling thru the guide that when there is an advertisement the highlight doesn't reset to the first or last item in the list but instead the focus goes to the freaking Ad?? And then when you continue to page thru the guide there is no longer a highlighted item. See attached- I hit scroll up then down and the screen with the Ad shows w/o any focus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> So many posts... has anyone noticed when scrolling thru the guide that when there is an advertisement the highlight doesn't reset to the first or last item in the list but instead the focus goes to the freaking Ad?? And then when you continue to page thru the guide there is no longer a highlighted item. See attached- I hit scroll up then down and the screen with the Ad shows w/o any focus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cursor highlight is totally screwed up in the Guide. Scroll to the right and watch to see if the cursor tracks properly. You will see that it disappears completely sometimes, and most times you have no idea where it is. I reported this earlier in this thread, but never received any confirmation on what I think is a serious bug. Glad to see it isn't just me.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

I’d be fired for letting this many bugs into a production release. Unreal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluvious

Whoa now. As someone who uses the bookmark feature (with the GREEN buton while paused) I'm not happy they have taken a step backwards and removed that handy feature. Did they forget those colored buttons with the new GUI or is it a bug?

At least "enter" works as the blue mini guide button anyone know a alternate Green button?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Pluvious said:


> Whoa now. As someone who uses the bookmark feature (with the GREEN buton while paused) I'm not happy they have taken a step backwards and removed that handy feature. Did they forget those colored buttons with the new GUI or is it a bug?
> 
> At least "enter" works as the blue mini guide button anyone know a alternate Green button?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I had been looking for an alternate to the green button ever since my first RC7x remote, but I don't think there is one.

Fortunately, bookmarks can still be set by other H/HR's within the whole-home system. They show up as little upside-down triangles in the progress bar and can be skipped to in the usual way.

(I'd have been quite a bit more upset if it didn't at least work through the other units in the household.)


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I'd be fired for letting this many bugs into a production release. Unreal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be clear, many of the complaints here are for either design choices, or omissions of popular features from previous releases. The number of actual "bugs" is not that high.


----------



## CTJon

Have used the new GUI for several days now and I just don't understand why Directv or anyone else would do this. I see NO benefit and plenty of things that now seem harder. I'd love to know why. Even if someone designed this - why would management allow it. Usable, barely. Interesting to see when they "fix" everything as has been promised for later this year into 2019. Again, I can use it and deal with it I just don't understand why


----------



## sbelmont

Came back from a trip to find that we received the update. My biggest gripe so far is with the play list and the inability to sort it properly and the ridiculous blue box that is totally valueless with what you want to watch. We always like to watch the oldest recorded programs and I have yet to find a work around, is there one?

Also have yet to set a new recording so curious how that will work.


----------



## JerryMeeker

sbelmont said:


> We always like to watch the oldest recorded programs and I have yet to find a work around, is there one?


Are you talking about the oldest recorded program in a folder? If yes, the each folder entry should be marked with "Season x, Episode y", which makes it very easy to see which is the oldest program. IMO, this is better than the old GUI, which had the date the program was recorded.

Otherwise, the default order of the Playlist is most recent recorded programs at the top. Just curious, how would you want the Playlist presented? You can press "0" to change the order to alphabetic, if that helps.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Three things with the new GUI which I neither like nor dislike. I do expect that within a month I will be used to it and probably won't remember exactly what the old one looked like. But...

"stop" used to bring you directly to the "info" screen which allowed you to scroll down to delete a show. This is my wife's favorite way to delete a show, and I use it sometimes as well. Now pressing stop brings you to the play list, and you have to go into "info" and then delete the show.

Second, pressing "list" would bring up the list. Pressing "list" a second time would make the list go away. This function seems no longer to be there.

Third, I was a big fan of the "mini guide" you got when pressing the blue button. That seems to be gone. Pressing the blue button or any other colored buttons seems to do nothing. I did find that when in the regular guide pressing "0" brings up the same options pressing yellow used to do." Is there a mini guide any more, or is that completely gone?

SMK


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

RoyGBiv said:


> Three things with the new GUI which I neither like nor dislike. I do expect that within a month I will be used to it and probably won't remember exactly what the old one looked like. But...
> 
> "stop" used to bring you directly to the "info" screen which allowed you to scroll down to delete a show. This is my wife's favorite way to delete a show, and I use it sometimes as well. Now pressing stop brings you to the play list, and you have to go into "info" and then delete the show.
> 
> Second, pressing "list" would bring up the list. Pressing "list" a second time would make the list go away. This function seems no longer to be there.
> 
> Third, I was a big fan of the "mini guide" you got when pressing the blue button. That seems to be gone. Pressing the blue button or any other colored buttons seems to do nothing. I did find that when in the regular guide pressing "0" brings up the same options pressing yellow used to do." *Is there a mini guide any more, or is that completely gone?*
> 
> SMK


Use "Enter" for mini-guide (been that way since the RC7x remotes).

I'm just grateful that "stop" button works at all. That, and "format" and especially "back" (most important to me) still work.

I think I can live with the version (1037, Service 2) I got, now. That 1040 had the "whole-home" bug which I wouldn't live with. Either it's been fixed, or it only works because I made sure to leave it set to "all" after rolling back last time.

I didn't even get the "guide commercial line" bug, either, and the logos are showing up in the mini-guide, too.

Edit: P.S. If anyone ever figures a workaround for missing green button (to set bookmarks) it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Also, try pressing "info" _before_ playing a selection. Then the "stop" button should get you back to the full info screen (at least it works that way for me - I just tried).


----------



## JerryMeeker

RoyGBiv said:


> "stop" used to bring you directly to the "info" screen which allowed you to scroll down to delete a show. This is my wife's favorite way to delete a show, and I use it sometimes as well. Now pressing stop brings you to the play list, and you have to go into "info" and then delete the show.
> 
> SMK


When you press Stop, you are taken back to the Playlist, with the stopped program in the "Blue box". At the bottom of the box is the message "Press <red dot> to delete. Are you not seeing this message? Why press Info to delete?


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Are you talking about the oldest recorded program in a folder? If yes, the each folder entry should be marked with "Season x, Episode y", which makes it very easy to see which is the oldest program. IMO, this is better than the old GUI, which had the date the program was recorded.
> 
> Otherwise, the default order of the Playlist is most recent recorded programs at the top. Just curious, how would you want the Playlist presented? You can press "0" to change the order to alphabetic, if that helps.


Yet they still can't make this work correctly with content recorded from on demand. Despite having the season / episode info, those recordings are newest to oldest based on when they were recorded.

It wouldn't be so bad if on demand worked properly. You could just select each episode in a season to record in the proper sequence. I tried doing that with Schitt's Creek last night. Five of the twelve got skipped due to a "can't contact Directv" (or something like that) error. Then, when I tried to record thoea again, 2 of them failed. Then 1 out of the remaining 2.

So,from bottom to top, I now have episodes 1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 10, 12, 2, 5, 9, 11, 6. Well done Directv.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fjames

A few choices I like -

In Menu, right pane, it's circular, so if you're on the first line, up arrow gets you to the last.

In a folder in the playlist, when you scroll to the bottom, it stops. Not as big an improvement as it would have been in the old gui, since you can't really "scroll" the new one due to the lag, but it helps me since I have some pretty large folders.

A few bugs I haven't seen mentioned -

It often says "no further information" or whatever in the GSB, but getting info provides extra, and in my case often useful info.

Reordering your series list is a nightmare. Maybe a reset will help, too scared to try right now. What happens is it will lose focus on the show you're trying to change. It also creates duplicates. Since they force you to click for each line of change, you're going to click pretty fast. So you don't notice the focus change. Or all the duplicates. Or that the order is totally messed up because of the focus change. Took me 1:20 to get it straightened out.

When you delete a show from a folder, it often looses track of the scroll bar, always by resetting it to the top. Disorienting if you didn't notice it do that.

Now for the good stuff - just pretend I wrote 3 pages of gripes on the lame design choices and pathetic implementation.


----------



## JerryMeeker

fjames said:


> Reordering your series list is a nightmare. Maybe a reset will help, too scared to try right now. What happens is it will lose focus on the show you're trying to change. It also creates duplicates. Since they force you to click for each line of change, you're going to click pretty fast. So you don't notice the focus change. Or all the duplicates. Or that the order is totally messed up because of the focus change. Took me 1:20 to get it straightened out.


I reported this a while back, but the SW version I am on now seems to have cleared up the issues with re-ordering the Seasons Pass list. It's still slow, but it doesn't lose focus, and the duplicate entries are gone. BTW, a restart removes the duplicate entries.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> Yet they still can't make this work correctly with content recorded from on demand. Despite having the season / episode info, those recordings are newest to oldest based on when they were recorded.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if on demand worked properly. You could just select each episode in a season to record in the proper sequence. I tried doing that with Schitt's Creek last night. Five of the twelve got skipped due to a "can't contact Directv" (or something like that) error. Then, when I tried to record thoea again, 2 of them failed. Then 1 out of the remaining 2.
> 
> So,from bottom to top, I now have episodes 1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 10, 12, 2, 5, 9, 11, 6. Well done Directv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am not a big on-demand user, so I was unaware of the issues you mention. I agree, sounds pretty bad.


----------



## fjames

JerryMeeker said:


> I reported this a while back, but the SW version I am on now seems to have cleared up the issues with re-ordering the Seasons Pass list. It's still slow, but it doesn't lose focus, and the duplicate entries are gone. BTW, a restart removes the duplicate entries.


Thanks, something to look forward to. I'm on straight 1037, even though I just got it 8 days ago.


----------



## JerryMeeker

fjames said:


> Thanks, something to look forward to. I'm on straight 1037, even though I just got it 8 days ago.


Yes, I am on 0x1040. Something for you to look forward to.


----------



## jdspencer

So, I've been working with 0x1040 for a few days now. In order to not accidentally delete a show I have to be careful with the new playlist. I hate the blue box, but can learn to live with it. 

Let's talk status bar, I like that the status actually is wider, but the display is about 30% of the bottom. And what's with the DirecTV logo and show title on the left? There is no reason for the logo, do we need to be reminded that we are using DirecTV?

Now how about the top Info bar! That drop down box is annoying. Why not revert back to the old way of displaying the show info?

The guide only shows 1.5 hours (reduce the font size) and has 7 lines. There could be more lines if the space above and below the text was reduced. There is also a lot of black space above the time line.


----------



## jheda

Hi! oldie here. thrown by the new GUI I just got so came here for help....

Question: where is the to do list?

im also guessing the blue shortcut is gone :-(

thx! #imissearl


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jheda said:


> Hi! oldie here. thrown by the new GUI I just got so came here for help....
> 
> Question: where is the to do list?
> 
> im also guessing the blue shortcut is gone :-(
> 
> thx! #imissearl


LIST>LEFT ARROW>CHANNEL DOWN>SELECT>SELECT


----------



## DrummerBoy523

JerryMeeker said:


> To be clear, many of the complaints here are for either design choices, or omissions of popular features from previous releases. The number of actual "bugs" is not that high.


True, but Since getting the new GUI, the guide doesn't work correctly, we can't see the list from our H24 upstairs, & I have to reboot our HR24 every other day because it wont show the list either.


----------



## sbelmont

JerryMeeker said:


> Are you talking about the oldest recorded program in a folder? If yes, the each folder entry should be marked with "Season x, Episode y", which makes it very easy to see which is the oldest program. IMO, this is better than the old GUI, which had the date the program was recorded.
> 
> Otherwise, the default order of the Playlist is most recent recorded programs at the top. Just curious, how would you want the Playlist presented? You can press "0" to change the order to alphabetic, if that helps.


No, I'm talking about sorting the folders by the oldest, which has been gone for a while but we were able to work around by using categories. I don't understand why they thing we want to watch the newest recordings first.


----------



## codespy

More 1037 issues for me not present with x0d8f:

-C61K through Onkyo TX-NR838 to P65-E1--- This weekends 4K Byron Nelson Golf and all my other recorded 4K programs no longer in HLG- shows are only 2160 normal. I have to run HDMI through Onkyo to get Dolby Atmos (for other limited recorded content), so I have no choice in the matter to get all the audio/video features. This was not an issue with x0d8f as everything worked perfectly with that software last week when I still had it.

-My C61K with the above setup will also 'uncheck' 4K resolution every time I turn on the next time to use. Also in the Video setting, pillar bars indicate Gray, but when I press the right arrow, it switches to Black, then I press left arrow and it goes back to indicating Gray.

-My 2nd C61K in another room, directly connected to a P55-E1 not via a tuner/amplifier, correctly displays HLG for all of the same programs. It also keeps 4K checked and black pillar bars.

Is there anyone else with 4K pass through Onkyo tuners/amplifiers having issues like this? All software updates are current and every piece of equipment rebooted to take the changes due to the issues.........


----------



## seern

inkahauts, actually the dvr thinks that NCIS on the other channel is new since it usually is a generic description, and I have every season pass set to record new only.


----------



## wrj

I been with DTV for years and I been upset with them several times for including a feature and later removing it. However, this new GUI is the low point. One grip to me is I store quite a few topics in "Recent Searches" for various reasons and search that once a week or so. That use to work perfectly but now DTV has managed to add this to their many screw ups. The Recent Search list keeps reordering itself every time you select an entry. It is now very frustrating to use. I really have to explore DISH and see if it's unit is better designed and better managed. I can't imagine it is worse.


----------



## litzdog911

An AT&T/DirecTV employee (ATTTimCS) posted this in the lengthy "I HATE THE NEW GUI" thread ....
New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?

Hello Community,

Here is the latest update regarding your feedback. I have a tentative list of improvements that are coming soon and outlined below. In addition to minor updates that started rolling out a few weeks ago, we are preparing for a major update that will be rolling out in phases starting soon. I have to reiterate that not all customers will be updated at once, and the span of time will take several weeks before all customers are updated. I know one of the biggest frustrations is that I am not providing specific dates, but because dates can always change, I don't want to make things worse by guaranteeing it will start in a few days, as an example, if it then gets pushed to next week. With all that said, here is a list of expected improvements in the first major release based on your feedback. This isn't the full list, and there are more updates coming this year to address other concerns and feedback you've been sharing like progress bar, sorting, etc.

*UI Improvements:*

Global Left Menu font increase
Menu font increase for Row Header and Program Title & Description
Menu font color change for Highlighted cell and Hint
In the Menu, pressing SELECT on an item in "What's On Now" will immediately tune to the channel instead of going to the info screen.
Fix One Touch Record behavior in Menu
Updated "Add/Edit My Teams" screen
Date format improvement throughout
Guide scrolling improvement (using Channel up or Channel down)
Smooth scrolling animation added to all lists (left menus, search menus, check boxes)
Progress bar now informs users when buffering will be finished.
Correct alpha sort to ignore articles (A, an, the)
Correct Playlist season sort to be latest first
Correct one touch play in Playlist so that the oldest episode plays first instead of the newest episode
Playlist font increases & color change for center title, highlighted and non-highlighted Program Title & Description
Remove episode info in Series Folder descriptions in the Playlist
Modify deletion message to include variable for episode or series name
*Performance improvements*

Info screen & channel banner load faster
Guide moves faster
Delete operation in playlist is improved

Thanks
Tim, AT&T Community Strategy


----------



## slice1900

Gee, its too bad they didn't have a group of long time Directv users who are willing to run unstable pre-release code and give their feedback. Then they would have found out about all this before it went national and all their customers screamed bloody murder! :tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


----------



## P Smith

slice1900 said:


> Gee, its too bad they didn't have a group of long time Directv users who are willing to run unstable pre-release code and give their feedback. Then they would have found out about all this before it went national and all their customers screamed bloody murder! :tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


if I would get a dollar each time reading the same proposal here for last 15 years ...


----------



## Steveknj

litzdog911 said:


> An AT&T/DirecTV employee (ATTTimCS) posted this in the lengthy "I HATE THE NEW GUI" thread ....
> New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> Hello Community,
> 
> Here is the latest update regarding your feedback. I have a tentative list of improvements that are coming soon and outlined below. In addition to minor updates that started rolling out a few weeks ago, we are preparing for a major update that will be rolling out in phases starting soon. I have to reiterate that not all customers will be updated at once, and the span of time will take several weeks before all customers are updated. I know one of the biggest frustrations is that I am not providing specific dates, but because dates can always change, I don't want to make things worse by guaranteeing it will start in a few days, as an example, if it then gets pushed to next week. With all that said, here is a list of expected improvements in the first major release based on your feedback. This isn't the full list, and there are more updates coming this year to address other concerns and feedback you've been sharing like progress bar, sorting, etc.
> 
> *UI Improvements:*
> 
> Global Left Menu font increase
> Menu font increase for Row Header and Program Title & Description
> Menu font color change for Highlighted cell and Hint
> In the Menu, pressing SELECT on an item in "What's On Now" will immediately tune to the channel instead of going to the info screen.
> Fix One Touch Record behavior in Menu
> Updated "Add/Edit My Teams" screen
> Date format improvement throughout
> Guide scrolling improvement (using Channel up or Channel down)
> Smooth scrolling animation added to all lists (left menus, search menus, check boxes)
> Progress bar now informs users when buffering will be finished.
> Correct alpha sort to ignore articles (A, an, the)
> Correct Playlist season sort to be latest first
> Correct one touch play in Playlist so that the oldest episode plays first instead of the newest episode
> Playlist font increases & color change for center title, highlighted and non-highlighted Program Title & Description
> Remove episode info in Series Folder descriptions in the Playlist
> Modify deletion message to include variable for episode or series name
> *Performance improvements*
> 
> Info screen & channel banner load faster
> Guide moves faster
> Delete operation in playlist is improved
> 
> Thanks
> Tim, AT&T Community Strategy


What's missing from this list? Only what seems like the biggest complaint...the large progress bar.

If I'm reading this correctly:
_Remove episode info in Series Folder descriptions in the Playlist_
Does that mean no more floating info box in the Playlist or is that something else? That's another large complaint.

To me, while I don't like it, I've learned to live with most of the damage done with the new GUI. Now I just want the performance to be better. I literally counted 15 seconds between a button press and the command to actually be processed once. This happens intermittently, and no rhyme or reason that I could tell for why. The scrolling through the Menu has become unbearably slow. If they can get everything to acceptable speed, I will (mostly) stop complaining.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I agree on the intermittent performance issues. I haven’t been able to figure out whether there is any pattern, but they are annoying.

Another desired fix which I didn’t see is eliminating the non-black, washed-out screen saver, which seems to be an issue only with me. I find this strange because in threads that talk about TV picture quality, people complain loudly when the letterbox bars are not pitch black.


----------



## CTJon

When I was on the phone with DTV they told me upgrades would start rolling out soon but not get to all before 2019 - sounds like a longer time than this statement. Also, maybe I missed or didn't interpret correctly but are they fixing the record on all channels issue - go back to what worked before


----------



## GekkoDBS

JerryMeeker said:


> I agree on the intermittent performance issues. I haven't been able to figure out whether there is any pattern, but they are annoying.
> 
> Another desired fix which I didn't see is eliminating the non-black, washed-out screen saver, which seems to be an issue only with me. I find this strange because in threads that talk about TV picture quality, people complain loudly when the letterbox bars are not pitch black.


The screen saver is nonsensical, it went from black to a light blue and it changed from a small to large Directv lettering and logo, I have been able to ignore it but I understand others who still don't like it and I think more people have problems with it but it is a low priority when so many other issues exist.

But as someone wrote, how in God's name is the shaded progress bar not the first issue fixed?


----------



## makaiguy

Hmm.. no mention of fixing the lack of ability to record series from specific channel.


----------



## KDelande

Concerned there is no mention of fixing MRV/Whole Home issues.


----------



## cypherx

litzdog911 said:


> An AT&T/DirecTV employee (ATTTimCS) posted this in the lengthy "I HATE THE NEW GUI" thread ....
> New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> Hello Community,
> 
> Here is the latest update regarding your feedback. I have a tentative list of improvements that are coming soon and outlined below. In addition to minor updates that started rolling out a few weeks ago, we are preparing for a major update that will be rolling out in phases starting soon. I have to reiterate that not all customers will be updated at once, and the span of time will take several weeks before all customers are updated. I know one of the biggest frustrations is that I am not providing specific dates, but because dates can always change, I don't want to make things worse by guaranteeing it will start in a few days, as an example, if it then gets pushed to next week. With all that said, here is a list of expected improvements in the first major release based on your feedback. This isn't the full list, and there are more updates coming this year to address other concerns and feedback you've been sharing like progress bar, sorting, etc.
> 
> *UI Improvements:*
> 
> Global Left Menu font increase
> Menu font increase for Row Header and Program Title & Description
> Menu font color change for Highlighted cell and Hint
> In the Menu, pressing SELECT on an item in "What's On Now" will immediately tune to the channel instead of going to the info screen.
> Fix One Touch Record behavior in Menu
> Updated "Add/Edit My Teams" screen
> Date format improvement throughout
> Guide scrolling improvement (using Channel up or Channel down)
> Smooth scrolling animation added to all lists (left menus, search menus, check boxes)
> Progress bar now informs users when buffering will be finished.
> Correct alpha sort to ignore articles (A, an, the)
> Correct Playlist season sort to be latest first
> Correct one touch play in Playlist so that the oldest episode plays first instead of the newest episode
> Playlist font increases & color change for center title, highlighted and non-highlighted Program Title & Description
> Remove episode info in Series Folder descriptions in the Playlist
> Modify deletion message to include variable for episode or series name
> *Performance improvements*
> 
> Info screen & channel banner load faster
> Guide moves faster
> Delete operation in playlist is improved
> 
> Thanks
> Tim, AT&T Community Strategy


Wow that's the first time I think I've EVER seen a change log come out of the mouths of DirecTV/ATT.


----------



## jdspencer

So, how soon will these improvements be available?

There's one thing I've noticed about the guide.
When you scroll to the right, the description loses the blue highlight unless you move left.


----------



## James Long

jdspencer said:


> So, how soon will these improvements be available?


Please read the message quoted from the AT&T website.

("Soon" but no date given because they don't want complaints if the rollout is delayed. And not all receivers at once ... Not all customers will see it the same day.)


----------



## Mauiguy

No mention of that hideous, big, blue, floating, box in the recordings list section either.....


----------



## mikek

Did they say they are going to change the season recorded playlist for a series to be newest first? This is one change that I actually like. I don't have to scroll to the bottom to play the shows chronologically.


----------



## litzdog911

mikek said:


> Did they say they are going to change the season recorded playlist for a series to be newest first? This is one change that I actually like. I don't have to scroll to the bottom to play the shows chronologically.


They said exactly what I quoted. No more, no less.

I'll keep pointing out that these changes will take time. Same thing happened when they last changed the GUI seven years ago. It took over a year before it became the GUI that we "loved" so much. Folks that don't want to wait should explore alternatives, because they're NOT going to roll back.


----------



## mikek

I was trying to clarify the changes. I am not too concerned about how long they take. I actually think they improved the sorting of the episodes in a series and now it looks like they will be going back. I like that now the episodes sort with the newest episode at the bottom. So when I watch the shows I don't have to scroll to the bottom and work my way up.


----------



## P Smith

mikek said:


> I like that now the episodes sort with the newest episode at the bottom.


friendly user interface should have options what each user will chose by himself !


----------



## SuperZ06

Received 0x1088 5/24 on my HR54/500. 2 days later, no logos or posters in guide. Did "clearmybox" and remove power reset. Waiting 24 hours to stabilize.


----------



## JerryMeeker

SuperZ06 said:


> Received 0x1088 5/24 on my HR54/500. 2 days later, no logos or posters in guide. Did "clearmybox" and remove power reset. Waiting 24 hours to stabilize.


What is it with logos in the guide anyway? I have 0x1040, and there are no logos in the guide, and never have been, AFAIR. Why are logos important or desirable?

Here are two guide pic's, the first from my HR54, the second from my HR24. Where are the logos? Why is the guide from the old GUI better than the new one? I don't get it.


----------



## P Smith

yeah, why people obsessed with the logos ? they are slow down whole GUI, taking memory in RAM, stream, HDD and really giving nothing to watch programs ...


----------



## I WANT MORE

I like having the logos.


----------



## P Smith

I WANT MORE said:


> I like having the logos.


if I would coding the FW, I would add a toggle switch to user settings: Icons: on/off


----------



## patmurphey

Why do logos slow the guide? Is the processor underpowered? Hopper3 has logos in the guide and it's blazingly fast.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Where are the logos in the screenshots I posted?


----------



## P Smith

patmurphey said:


> Why do logos slow the guide? Is the processor underpowered? Hopper3 has logos in the guide and it's blazingly fast.


Umm, that's law of physics, switch your browser to text mode, you'll see the difference right away ...

do you need tidbits of SW GUI programming ?


----------



## patmurphey

Right, "law of physics" is why one DVR's firmware is fast and the other slow. Graphics are quite easily handled by today's processors, I believe, unless they are underpowered.


----------



## P Smith

patmurphey said:


> Right, "law of physics" is why one DVR's firmware is fast and the other slow. Graphics are quite easily handled by today's processors, I believe, unless they are underpowered.


We should sit with say two devices: one is slow, other - snappy, connect debugger (at least serial port) and see what's going inside: memory utilization, CPU load, threads activity, and many more ...
Could we ? Does DTV allow us works in their EE lab ?


----------



## whaler

The dark fade is the most annoying, not being able to get to your upcoming recordings list quickly sucks, also when you a look for future airings it only finds that episode, not all episodes. The new GUI \software went backwards. Thank God I still have an HR24 inb my system


----------



## jdspencer

I've tried to get used to the new Playlist, but if I'm not careful I end up deleting all the programs in a folder. For example, watch one program in a list and when done exit it and you are presented with the big blue box. If not careful to select the program just watched and press the red button for deletion you could either delete the whole folder or the wrong program.


----------



## CraigerM

I have the new guide on the HR-44 and I have noticed its slow when I scroll down and fast when I scroll up. I also did the red reset button but it still happens.


----------



## sunfire9us

eileen22 said:


> I got the new GUI a few days ago. Still getting used to it, and trying to stay open minded. As a user of the "old" remote, I dislike losing functionality of the colored buttons. It's going to take a lot of bonks for me to train my brain on that!
> 
> One question: is there a way to manage the playlist so that the most recent recording appears first within a folder? One of my folders is ordered the opposite way, and I can't figure out why.
> 
> In general, the thing I'm struggling with the most is the different look and feel of the playlist. I don't like how the large info box comes up for the recording that is selected. To me, it makes it harder to manage the list.


I absolutely agree! I hate that large info box as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfatboy

sunfire9us said:


> I absolutely agree! I hate that large info box as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 for disliking big info box. I find myself not even looking at it but rather the lines of shows below it.

I would prefer the old way and have the big info box appear when the info button is pressed.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

whaler said:


> not being able to get to your upcoming recordings list quickly sucks


LIST>LEFT ARROW>CHANNEL DOWN>SELECT>SELECT



whaler said:


> also when you a look for future airings it only finds that episode, not all episodes.


INFO>more info>all seasons>upcoming episodes


----------



## patmurphey

Have to admit that you are a master at diverting the subject. 



P Smith said:


> We should sit with say two devices: one is slow, other - snappy, connect debugger (at least serial port) and see what's going inside: memory utilization, CPU load, threads activity, and many more ...
> Could we ? Does DTV allow us works in their EE lab ?


----------



## P Smith

patmurphey said:


> Have to admit that you are a master at diverting the subject.


this time do keep myself not weeding too far and strictly in interest of a poster with his question to help him


----------



## neelync

Who authorized this? The new GUI is awful. I hope the GUI returns to its former personality.


----------



## Steveknj

litzdog911 said:


> They said exactly what I quoted. No more, no less.
> 
> I'll keep pointing out that these changes will take time. Same thing happened when they last changed the GUI seven years ago. It took over a year before it became the GUI that we "loved" so much. Folks that don't want to wait should explore alternatives, because they're NOT going to roll back.


I get that, and like I said, I've learned to live with the look and feel of the GUI itself. It's functionality issues that are annoying and in some cases just don't work correctly. It's sad in a way because there are those of us on the fence about dropping SAT TV and something like lagging can push people to cut the cord.

Was reading an article earlier that SAT is bleeding customer MUCH worse than cable. In 2017 DirecTV lost 2M customers, more than the top 6 cable customers combined? Why? Because for most people their cable providers are also their ISPs so they are less likely to jump out of the bundle.


----------



## Steveknj

whaler said:


> The dark fade is the most annoying, not being able to get to your upcoming recordings list quickly sucks, also when you a look for future airings it only finds that episode, not all episodes. The new GUI \software went backwards. Thank God I still have an HR24 inb my system


If they fixed these three things:

1) Get rid of dark fade (fat) progress bar. This actually came into play because I couldn't see subtitle of something I was watching because of it.

2) Button / Screen lag - waiting 10-15 seconds after button press for something to happen is NOT acceptable.

3) Fix the inconsistencies with whole home settings, so I can actually SEE the content on another DVR.

The rest they can fix when they can. I'd still like them fixed, but they aren't actually causing me any pain. I just don't like how they are done.


----------



## Steveknj

TheRatPatrol said:


> LIST>LEFT ARROW>CHANNEL DOWN>SELECT>SELECT


I use a Harmony remote and created a macro to handle that. Works great. But doing what you described, especially with how badly the button presses lag is very painful.


----------



## Steveknj

neelync said:


> Who authorized this? The new GUI is awful. I hope the GUI returns to its former personality.


Just being honest, it won't as much as we don't like it. Best we could hope for is they fix what's broken, and fix some of the glaring complaints that people have (fat progress bar, floating List info). The rest we can just learn to live with. Until the next GUI we all hate.


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> Was reading an article earlier that SAT is bleeding customer MUCH worse than cable. In 2017 DirecTV lost 2M customers, more than the top 6 cable customers combined? Why? Because for most people their cable providers are also their ISPs so they are less likely to jump out of the bundle.


Where did you get that figure of 2 million? They lost about 600K Directv satellite subscribers - but gained more than that in Directv Now which I assume can also be bundled with AT&T wireless.

DirecTV lost about 146K satellite TV users in Q4, analyst estimates | FierceCable


----------



## joeinwap

makaiguy said:


> Hmm.. no mention of fixing the lack of ability to record series from specific channel.


What worked for me was to find the show in the Guide, press Record to cancel the season pass, then press Record twice. That makes it record this series on *this* channel.


----------



## raott

It's likely an article that lumped both the Dish and Directv losses together. Regardless of whether it is 2 million or 600k....it's not good. It is a mature business in decline and will only get worse, which makes it all the more dangerous to not do your homework and arrogantly implement a new GUI that has done nothing but alienate and anger the customers you are trying to hang on to.



slice1900 said:


> Where did you get that figure of 2 million? They lost about 600K Directv satellite subscribers - but gained more than that in Directv Now which I assume can also be bundled with AT&T wireless.
> 
> DirecTV lost about 146K satellite TV users in Q4, analyst estimates | FierceCable


----------



## Duke Sweden

ok, fill me in here. I chatted with Directv a week ago and was told new firmware 1040 was being released here and there and that I should get it in a few days (been over a week but who's kidding who here). Anyway two tech CSR's told me that this firmware would fix the 4K problems along with the other guide complaints a lot of you have. Is this the firmware you're all complaining about? Is it really even worse than before? Did it not fix the 4K problems (HDR causing the screen to darken and the guide to get all dark and muddy?)


----------



## mrknowitall526

whaler said:


> The dark fade is the most annoying, not being able to get to your upcoming recordings list quickly sucks, also when you a look for future airings it only finds that episode, not all episodes. The new GUI \software went backwards. Thank God I still have an HR24 inb my system


I find upcoming recordings easier to get to. Always thought it was buried stupidly under menu.

And somehow I was able to get upcoming airings to show in the next two weeks every episode. I might have gone to All Seasons first.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

raott said:


> It's likely an article that lumped both the Dish and Directv losses together. Regardless of whether it is 2 million or 600k....it's not good. It is a mature business in decline and will only get worse, which makes it all the more dangerous to not do your homework and arrogantly implement a new GUI that has done nothing but alienate and anger the customers you are trying to hang on to.


People cutting the cord are doing so because of price, not because of GUI changes. Everyone revamps things every five years or so, it is an epidemic in the industry where things that stay the same for too long are seen as "stale" and believe they have to update their GUI to look fresh. No one can hold a candle to Microsoft Windows 8 for poorly received GUI changes, but they are still kings of the PC industry - people didn't start leaving them in droves for Macs.

A couple years ago there were regular threads where people were asking why Directv hadn't updated their GUI, they saw a friend's X1 or whatever and thought it was really slick and Directv looked old and tired. I'm sure a lot of the people chasing the new shiny like that Directv updated their look and don't pick on the things people here are picking on. People point to threads where many people condemn the new GUI but people don't seek out online forums to post about how great something is, they only do so to complain!

Given that Directv has had a customer churn of over 15% for many years there are always a few million people leaving and a few million people joining. Now the join rate is lower because some of those leaving aren't coming back to traditional cable/satellite because they don't want to spend $128/month (that's Directv's _average_ revenue per satellite customer!) but even if every single person who has posted in an online forum about Directv's changes leaves over them it wouldn't even be noticeable against that yearly churn.


----------



## raott

You are making a ton of assumptions. First, updating a GUI isn't a bad thing. Doing a terrible job in designing for the customer and not listening to those giving feedback during beta, is a bad thing and reeks of arrogance. One only has to spend a few minutes on the edgecutter site to see it in full display.

Second, the paradigm has shifted, the "churn" of many years ago from price alone is not the same dynamic as today. AT&T should be listening and doing everything they can to hold onto the customers they can. I have a plethora of choices of TV providers, both with cord and without cord. I don't need Directv, they need me.

Arrogance and not listening to customers has been the downfall of more than one company.



slice1900 said:


> People cutting the cord are doing so because of price, not because of GUI changes. Everyone revamps things every five years or so, it is an epidemic in the industry where things that stay the same for too long are seen as "stale" and believe they have to update their GUI to look fresh. No one can hold a candle to Microsoft Windows 8 for poorly received GUI changes, but they are still kings of the PC industry - people didn't start leaving them in droves for Macs.
> 
> A couple years ago there were regular threads where people were asking why Directv hadn't updated their GUI, they saw a friend's X1 or whatever and thought it was really slick and Directv looked old and tired. I'm sure a lot of the people chasing the new shiny like that Directv updated their look and don't pick on the things people here are picking on. People point to threads where many people condemn the new GUI but people don't seek out online forums to post about how great something is, they only do so to complain!
> 
> Given that Directv has had a customer churn of over 15% for many years there are always a few million people leaving and a few million people joining. Now the join rate is lower because some of those leaving aren't coming back to traditional cable/satellite because they don't want to spend $128/month (that's Directv's _average_ revenue per satellite customer!) but even if every single person who has posted in an online forum about Directv's changes leaves over them it wouldn't even be noticeable against that yearly churn.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> Where did you get that figure of 2 million? They lost about 600K Directv satellite subscribers - but gained more than that in Directv Now which I assume can also be bundled with AT&T wireless.
> 
> DirecTV lost about 146K satellite TV users in Q4, analyst estimates | FierceCable


I saw an article online that quoted that, which I can't find now. With that said, just googling it you can see all kinds of different amounts, from 600k a year on up.

My point is, which you pretty much has proven, is that SAT is dying, and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Steveknj

raott said:


> It's likely an article that lumped both the Dish and Directv losses together. Regardless of whether it is 2 million or 600k....it's not good. It is a mature business in decline and will only get worse, which makes it all the more dangerous to not do your homework and arrogantly implement a new GUI that has done nothing but alienate and anger the customers you are trying to hang on to.


True, and it's REALLY bad when you start upsetting long time customers enough where they might consider leaving. I've said it many times in this thread. This GUI change was totally unnecessary, and my feeling is (someone said it earlier) that the only reason they did this was to make it similar to other services and the upcoming internet based service that they want to replace SAT with. Is there really any new functionality in the new GUI? Not really.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> People cutting the cord are doing so because of price, not because of GUI changes. Everyone revamps things every five years or so, it is an epidemic in the industry where things that stay the same for too long are seen as "stale" and believe they have to update their GUI to look fresh. No one can hold a candle to Microsoft Windows 8 for poorly received GUI changes, but they are still kings of the PC industry - people didn't start leaving them in droves for Macs.
> 
> A couple years ago there were regular threads where people were asking why Directv hadn't updated their GUI, they saw a friend's X1 or whatever and thought it was really slick and Directv looked old and tired. I'm sure a lot of the people chasing the new shiny like that Directv updated their look and don't pick on the things people here are picking on. People point to threads where many people condemn the new GUI but people don't seek out online forums to post about how great something is, they only do so to complain!
> 
> Given that Directv has had a customer churn of over 15% for many years there are always a few million people leaving and a few million people joining. Now the join rate is lower because some of those leaving aren't coming back to traditional cable/satellite because they don't want to spend $128/month (that's Directv's _average_ revenue per satellite customer!) but even if every single person who has posted in an online forum about Directv's changes leaves over them it wouldn't even be noticeable against that yearly churn.


Windows 8 is a terrible example. For one, the PC industry had gotten stale. Two, Windows 8 brought a whole new type of PC...touch screen with 2 in 1 possibilities, and 3 Windows is so embedded in the enterprise, that MS will for at least the next 20 years maintain a huge lead in the PC wars. In fact MS recognizes that and the majority of new development will not be on the personal side, but the enterprise side of the business. What DirecTV has done, is effectively push a lot of folks to their streaming service. People on the fence, with the old GUI might now jump with the new one. Why add to the problem? I get they want a synergy between products, but putting out a half-a$$ed GUI is not the way to GAIN customers for anything. Why antagonize your existing and loyal users? Maybe their goal is to push them to NOW. That's my guess. That's where the growth is going to be. What new feature in this new GUI is going to make me want to STAY? Why invest all that money in the new GUI if people are gonna leave anyway? It makes little sense.


----------



## James Long

Steveknj said:


> This GUI change was totally unnecessary ...


I would not say totally ... GUIs need to be refreshed every few years. Otherwise they become a patchwork of features added, features removed and bug fixes. Making changes without being able to overhaul the entire viewing experience is limiting.



Steveknj said:


> Windows 8 is a terrible example. For one, the PC industry had gotten stale. Two, Windows 8 brought a whole new type of PC...touch screen with 2 in 1 possibilities, and 3 Windows is so embedded in the enterprise, that MS will for at least the next 20 years maintain a huge lead in the PC wars.


Windows 8 was horrible. It is a good example of how to take a working stable product and ruin it. The best thing I can say about Windows 8 is that I am still running Windows 7 on one machine and was able to skip to Windows 10 on all others. The server side of Microsoft went a different path. And no one was forced to Windows 8. One could remain with the more stable and better predecessor GUIs. (At least Windows 8 was not as bad as Windows ME.) The stupidity of Windows 8 was to "force" people to operate their desktops like a cellphone (or install workarounds).

Companies should not use their status as 8,000 pound gorillas to force unpleasant changes on their users. Fortunately Windows 8 was not forced. I would not call Windows prior to 8 "stale" ... I would call it stable. XP lived long after its expected lifespan due to stability. Windows 7 still lives due to stability. Vista and 7 were good upgrades.


----------



## CTJon

Because I just moved - I had to give up DirecTV for Spectrum with Tivo (where I live Spectrum has no whole home and only a 2 tuner DVR). Although the TIVO GUI is easy to read with no strange shading or weird fonts - it is much harder to do things with the TIVO GUI. For instance if you want to record something you press a button it asks if you want to record this or a series and then asks again to verify that you want to record this. There is no list button so you have to so several presses to see what you have available to watch.
I sometimes think the people who design these systems don't actually use them.


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> Maybe their goal is to push them to NOW. That's my guess. That's where the growth is going to be.


There's no way Directv has a desire to push customers from a product with an average revenue of $128/month to one with probably a third of that, given that content cost isn't going to be discounted to deliver the same channels via streaming.

Directv Now can't be operating at much more than break even - analysts are predicting a shakeout in the OTT streaming market and are suggesting that PSVue will be the first to throw in the towel. Right now everyone is happy to sacrifice profit to gain customer base, but that won't continue indefinitely. Eventually prices will rise or (more likely, IMHO) the packages will be cut back by removing expensive sports channels, and they'll make you pay if you want sports.


----------



## jimmie57

slice1900 said:


> There's no way Directv has a desire to push customers from a product with an average revenue of $128/month to one with probably a third of that, given that content cost isn't going to be discounted to deliver the same channels via streaming.
> 
> Directv Now can't be operating at much more than break even - analysts are predicting a shakeout in the OTT streaming market and are suggesting that PSVue will be the first to throw in the towel. Right now everyone is happy to sacrifice profit to gain customer base, but that won't continue indefinitely. Eventually prices will rise or (more likely, IMHO) the packages will be cut back by removing expensive sports channels, and they'll make you pay if you want sports.


I heard on TV Stock channel that PSVue is thinking that it's name is part of it's problem. Many, like me, think you had to use the PlayStation to use it. They should change the name of it.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> I saw an article online that quoted that, which I can't find now. With that said, just googling it you can see all kinds of different amounts, from 600k a year on up.
> 
> My point is, which you pretty much has proven, is that SAT is dying, and it's only going to get worse.


Sat is no where near dying. Nowhere near. Maybe changing a bit but not dying.


----------



## raott

It is a declining business. I don't think there is any refuting that. Whether AT&T lets it die, only they know.



inkahauts said:


> Sat is no where near dying. Nowhere near. Maybe changing a bit but not dying.


----------



## slice1900

jimmie57 said:


> I heard on TV Stock channel that PSVue is thinking that it's name is part of it's problem. Many, like me, think you had to use the PlayStation to use it. They should change the name of it.


That I can believe. It had been around for a while before I knew it didn't require a Playstation. Not sure why they wouldn't have called it Vue TV or Sony Vue TV from the start, but I'm not sure they have ever been truly serious about wanting to get into this business. It seems so out of place for Sony.


----------



## CraigerM

slice1900 said:


> There's no way Directv has a desire to push customers from a product with an average revenue of $128/month to one with probably a third of that, given that content cost isn't going to be discounted to deliver the same channels via streaming.
> 
> Directv Now can't be operating at much more than break even - analysts are predicting a shakeout in the OTT streaming market and are suggesting that PSVue will be the first to throw in the towel. Right now everyone is happy to sacrifice profit to gain customer base, but that won't continue indefinitely. Eventually prices will rise or (more likely, IMHO) the packages will be cut back by removing expensive sports channels, and they'll make you pay if you want sports.


Don't they charge that much for DTV because they use the difference for maintaining equipment, having truck rolls and if they didn't those costs that how they can pass the savings onto the customers. They said the full DTV over the internet will cost $80 to $90 a month. They could then make up the difference between DTV over SatelliteTV and the internet streaming services.


----------



## compnurd

CraigerM said:


> Don't they charge that much for DTV because they use the difference for maintaining equipment, having truck rolls and if they didn't those costs that how they can pass the savings onto the customers. They said the full DTV over the internet will cost $80 to $90 a month. They could then make up the difference between DTV over SatelliteTV and the internet streaming services.


And I would imagine and assume a good portion of directv customers don't have high speed internet to stream directv


----------



## slice1900

CraigerM said:


> Don't they charge that much for DTV because they use the difference for maintaining equipment, having truck rolls and if they didn't those costs that how they can pass the savings onto the customers. They said the full DTV over the internet will cost $80 to $90 a month. They could then make up the difference between DTV over SatelliteTV and the internet streaming services.


Until we see the actual price breakdowns for that future product and compare with current Directv we don't know how the two measure up. i.e. whether they charge the $7/month per TV, the "advanced receiver fee", etc.

Currently the $7/month per TV fee far more than covers the cost of the equipment - its a real profit center for Directv. The advanced receiver fee doesn't make much sense when there's no longer an advanced receiver. There's no dish to install and wiring to run if it is a self-install using your internet with Directv provided equipment, but that's well under $10/month over a two year contract so it doesn't begin to account for the difference.

Things don't add up, we're gonna need to compare itemized bills.


----------



## Grafixguy

Windows 8 is horrible analogy if you want to criticize the new GUI. Windows 8 laid the ground work for Windows 10 which is now on somewhere around 600 million devices. Windows 8 wasn't end...it was the beginning.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> Sat is no where near dying. Nowhere near. Maybe changing a bit but not dying.


It's dying. Whether it's a slow death, whether it stay on life support for awhile (for those who can't get broadband or cable) is up for debate, but AT&T already sees the handwriting on the wall. The new internet based steaming service that you mentioned, DirecTV NOW are two examples. They are bleeding subs. Eventually it just won't be worth it to them. The one saving grace might be that they may be forced to sell because of their impending merger. We'll see.


----------



## patmurphey

Grafixguy said:


> Windows 8 is horrible analogy if you want to criticize the new GUI. Windows 8 laid the ground work for Windows 10 which is now on somewhere around 600 million devices. Windows 8 wasn't end...it was the beginning.


Windows 8 was fine, all you had to do is switch to the desktop. Windows 10 just switched the default to desktop and made the tablet mode optional.


----------



## James Long

Steveknj said:


> It's dying. Whether it's a slow death, whether it stay on life support for awhile (for those who can't get broadband or cable) is up for debate, but AT&T already sees the handwriting on the wall.


We have been reading "satellite is dying" predictions for more than a decade. Haters were predicting the end of satellite when satellite was still adding millions of customers each year. I suppose those people are happy now that satellite has leveled off in subscriber numbers. But even with a slow decline in satellite subscribers as people move to other services, satellite services remain PROFITABLE. As long as there is money to be made satellite service will not die.

AT&T is not stupid. They would not have purchased DIRECTV, a satellite company, if they considered satellite to be dying. They purchased DIRECTV to strengthen their portfolio, bring in cash and have the ability to negotiate contracts while claiming 25 million subscribers instead of less than 5 million. The "imminent death" of satellite would be contrary to those goals. AT&T does not believe that satellite is dying. They are still relying on the profits from DIRECTV satellite to finance the system along with their other endeavors.


----------



## codespy

Of all the new homes I do the inspections on, more often than not, there's a new DirecTV dish on the property after issuing the occupancy permit. That's about 80-100 new homes a year. I handle several areas where they don't have natural gas service (they are stuck with LP), and typically no high speed internet in those areas either.

My other family members and I are going nowhere, sticking with DirecTV. We love sports except for when our teams lose. Plus we camp in different areas, and trying to drag a Spectrum brand coaxial cable down the road to our RV/travel trailer when we travel doesn't always work very well! I added yet another receiver/client late last year.....Sat service for us will exist into eternity. Probably until I croak.

Regarding the Microsoft comment....I think Vista kind of bombed too. I'm still running 7 on the PC I'm typing this post on....still rock solid.


----------



## James Long

Now if only AT&T|DIRECTV could fix all the GUI problems mentioned in this thread ...


----------



## raott

Any backup to the first two sentences? I've not seen anyone predicting satellite dying until the last year or so and that has largely been fed by AT&T's own comments and actions. Are there really "haters" of any particular technology of providing TV services? Seems like a strange thing to "hate".



James Long said:


> We have been reading "satellite is dying" predictions for more than a decade. Haters were predicting the end of satellite when satellite was still adding millions of customers each year. I suppose those people are happy now that satellite has leveled off in subscriber numbers. But even with a slow decline in satellite subscribers as people move to other services, satellite services remain PROFITABLE. As long as there is money to be made satellite service will not die.
> 
> AT&T is not stupid. They would not have purchased DIRECTV, a satellite company, if they considered satellite to be dying. They purchased DIRECTV to strengthen their portfolio, bring in cash and have the ability to negotiate contracts while claiming 25 million subscribers instead of less than 5 million. The "imminent death" of satellite would be contrary to those goals. AT&T does not believe that satellite is dying. They are still relying on the profits from DIRECTV satellite to finance the system along with their other endeavors.


----------



## P Smith

who need "backup" of speculations ?!  ... read and forget it


----------



## TheRatPatrol

James Long said:


> Now if only AT&T|DIRECTV could fix all the GUI problems mentioned in this thread ...


"Soon"


----------



## Steveknj

James Long said:


> We have been reading "satellite is dying" predictions for more than a decade. Haters were predicting the end of satellite when satellite was still adding millions of customers each year. I suppose those people are happy now that satellite has leveled off in subscriber numbers. But even with a slow decline in satellite subscribers as people move to other services, satellite services remain PROFITABLE. As long as there is money to be made satellite service will not die.
> 
> AT&T is not stupid. They would not have purchased DIRECTV, a satellite company, if they considered satellite to be dying. They purchased DIRECTV to strengthen their portfolio, bring in cash and have the ability to negotiate contracts while claiming 25 million subscribers instead of less than 5 million. The "imminent death" of satellite would be contrary to those goals. AT&T does not believe that satellite is dying. They are still relying on the profits from DIRECTV satellite to finance the system along with their other endeavors.


I've been a Sat customer for about 15 years and I love it, but I'm not an idiot. Sure for years they've been saying it's going to die, I'm going to die too. Nobody said it was imminent. But they are bleeding customers. It's gotten too expensive. AT&T bought them, to diversify, they now have a mostly loyal customer base, but I don't think it's a reach to say that they can port most customers over to an internet / streaming based system as long as the quality is the same (or better). Do you think the average TV viewer cares where their TV is coming from? So if this new streaming via set top box comes out, with a very similar channel offering to what exists now AND there's a DVR, AND the way customers watch TV is maintained AND (and this is the important piece), it's CHEAPER, their SAT customers won't leave to go to that system? I would. Wouldn't you? While DirecTV is profitable now as a SAT company, who's to say that will be the case forever. I say it's dying (not dead, or dead in the near future). DirecTV isn't dying as a company. People used to use "feature" phones. Something NEW came along called the smartphone. While "feature" phones have not died, they essentially are a niche thing now, and as smartphones get cheaper will eventually go the way of the black and white TV.


----------



## Steveknj

codespy said:


> Of all the new homes I do the inspections on, more often than not, there's a new DirecTV dish on the property after issuing the occupancy permit. That's about 80-100 new homes a year. I handle several areas where they don't have natural gas service (they are stuck with LP), and typically no high speed internet in those areas either.


SAT will still exist for places that cannot get their internet via broadband.



> My other family members and I are going nowhere, sticking with DirecTV. We love sports except for when our teams lose. Plus we camp in different areas, and trying to drag a Spectrum brand coaxial cable down the road to our RV/travel trailer when we travel doesn't always work very well! I added yet another receiver/client late last year.....Sat service for us will exist into eternity. Probably until I croak.
> 
> Regarding the Microsoft comment....I think Vista kind of bombed too. I'm still running 7 on the PC I'm typing this post on....still rock solid.


Again, not saying DirecTV will die, just it being offered via SAT. You'll get a similar viewing experience only it will be via broadband. If it's cheaper (and assuming you can use broadband), why wouldn't you switch? In areas where broadband is not available, it makes sense to maintain the existing infrastructure. But there would be far less subs for SAT. As long as it's profitable they will keep it. Might be that you could be SOL when it becomes expensive to keep up the infrastructure. You'd probably get far less equipment updates.


----------



## James Long

raott said:


> Any backup to the first two sentences? I've not seen anyone predicting satellite dying until the last year ...


Apparently you have been on our site since 2005 but have not been reading it. Feel free to remove yourself from the "we" of whom I spoke.

The "satellite is dying" rant is certainly more than a year old. But I suppose people who are not reading could have missed the numerous predictions.


----------



## James Long

Steveknj said:


> Do you think the average TV viewer cares where their TV is coming from? So if this new streaming via set top box comes out, with a very similar channel offering to what exists now AND there's a DVR, AND the way customers watch TV is maintained AND (and this is the important piece), it's CHEAPER, their SAT customers won't leave to go to that system?


Yes - I believe the average TV viewer cares. Perhaps not about the link level technology but certainly about the end user experience. Add all of those "and" statements together and you have a big IF. Spitballing about what "may" come to pass. We have had more words on this site than anyone in authority has said about the apparent "new AT&T streaming product". Will the channel offering be close enough to satellite to make it an easy swap? Will there be an in home DVR or a cloud DVR that goes down when connectivity is lost? Will the GUI give a similar experience (without turning the satellite GUI to crap to match a streaming GUI)? Will the price be cheaper for a similar system (multiple simultaneous streams and DVR service)? There are more questions than answers.

Even in the statement that caused the current flurry it was acknowledged that the new streaming service will not be as good as satellite and there will remain a place for satellite service to provide the better service for people who need it.

On a personal note, my father in law changed cable companies last weekend and I was there to help hook up his phones and home Internet. So I got to watch the cable installer trying to explain a "modern" GUI to a person who wants channel numbers. FIL: "What channel number is the news?" Installer: "Press the microphone button and say the name of the channel or program." FIL: "Do you have a channel number list?" Installer: "Use the smartphone app or speak into the remote." FIL: "A printed list?" Installer: "Check online." And while FIL is in a generation ahead of me I agree ... give me a good old fashioned working GUI and I'll keep giving you my money.


----------



## CraigerM

What if it is the exact same DTV that you get over SatelliteTV and you would get that over the internet but you could have your choice of using the HS-27 or the cloud DVR and maybe even use both? I say the HS-27 and not the older servers since the C71KW would only work with the HS-27.


----------



## Steveknj

CraigerM said:


> What if it is the exact same DTV that you get over SatelliteTV and you would get that over the internet but you could have your choice of using the HS-27 or the cloud DVR and maybe even use both? I say the HS-27 and not the older servers since the C71KW would only work with the HS-27.


This is what I'm saying. From what I read about the new AT&T DirecTV service, it's going to be very similar to current SAT service, featuring a lot of channels, packages and so forth. It sounds like the only difference would be the settop box, which would be built on the new GUI (as per what has been speculated here...the idea was to have the same interface for both systems, hence the GUI upgrade). As i said, if the new system offers the same thing and is cheaper, at least initially, people will ditch SAT in droves. I know this whole forum is about SAT service, and there's a lot of SAT diehards here, but I think at some point things change, technology improves, and old is no longer new. I'm sure there were people who thought B&W TVs were as good as it's going to get, or flip phones, or any other old tech. Eventually old tech gets replaced by new.


----------



## P Smith

so, the NEW GUI topic turned into two singers stage ? perhaps it's time to split it ?


----------



## JerryMeeker

I don’t hear any concerns about switching to an internet-based service with the uncertainty of the repeal of net neutrality looming. At least with a satellite signal, we can be pretty sure that the signal is getting the appropriate bandwidth. What happens if we are suddenly faced with internet slowdowns and/or data caps? As long as satellite remains a choice, I won’t be switching to DTV Now.


----------



## the2130

vajranatha said:


> EXCELLENT TIP: The Blue Mini Guide button was in fact moved to the ENTER button...yay! Thanks.


The mini guide functionality is still there, but it's extremely awkward if you are using the remote with one hand. It's like they designed it to be as cumbersome to use as possible.


----------



## slice1900

Steveknj said:


> Again, not saying DirecTV will die, just it being offered via SAT. You'll get a similar viewing experience only it will be via broadband. If it's cheaper (and assuming you can use broadband), why wouldn't you switch? In areas where broadband is not available, it makes sense to maintain the existing infrastructure. But there would be far less subs for SAT. As long as it's profitable they will keep it. Might be that you could be SOL when it becomes expensive to keep up the infrastructure. You'd probably get far less equipment updates.


It costs about 50 cents per customer per month to maintain/replace the satellites. Even if 90% of satellite customers were gone in a decade, that's still only $5 per customer per month which would be worth it to those who have no option. Maybe 5G covers the whole country and everyone has great internet by then, and if so satellite truly would no longer be needed, but I'll believe it when I see it...

Equipment updates won't be a problem because they will use the same set top boxes (clients) with satellite or streaming. The only add-on hardware satellite customers need is the dish/LNB which should have no need to ever change again, and the HSxx server, which wouldn't need much in the way of updating since it basically inputs satellite RF in one end and outputs encrypted IP video on the other - the clients do all the interpretation if i.e. they change MPEG schemes, add 4Kp120 or whatever and the need for replacement for such changes is the same for both satellite and IP delivery.

If they want to drive down satellite cost even further they could put the tuners in the LNB so the HSxx goes away - DVR storage could be handled by a DECA-like dongle with storage, or let you attach your own storage to a client's USB port.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> I don't hear any concerns about switching to an internet-based service with the uncertainty of the repeal of net neutrality looming. At least with a satellite signal, we can be pretty sure that the signal is getting the appropriate bandwidth. What happens if we are suddenly faced with internet slowdowns and/or data caps? As long as satellite remains a choice, I won't be switching to DTV Now.


Yep. That's exactly what I was thinking as I was reading these posts. Without net neutrality protection in place, I could easily see broadband/TV providers throttling DirecTV content or charging them for some type of peering arrangement.


----------



## slice1900

Bill Broderick said:


> Yep. That's exactly what I was thinking as I was reading these posts. Without net neutrality protection in place, I could easily see broadband/TV providers throttling DirecTV content or charging them for some type of peering arrangement.


Exactly, and you know where Directv is going to get the money from to pay for that peering - from customers!

Given the recent attention on net neutrality I think the ISPs will tread pretty lightly at first, because nothing would make the average person start caring about net neutrality like seeing Netflix announce a price increase and tell their customers it is because all the ISPs are shaking them down...


----------



## P Smith

Bill Broderick said:


> Yep. That's exactly what I was thinking as I was reading these posts. Without net neutrality protection in place, I could easily see broadband/TV providers throttling DirecTV content or charging them for some type of peering arrangement.


and how DTV New GUI is involved there ?


----------



## CraigerM

P Smith said:


> and how DTV New GUI is involved there ?


Maybe some people are thinking this new guide is being designed for that new DTV OTT service that is coming out this Fall? I think that new DTV OTT service will probably use the new DTV NOW 2.0 interface since the C71KW manual showed it running Android TV.


----------



## slice1900

CraigerM said:


> Maybe some people are thinking this new guide is being designed for that new DTV OTT service that is coming out this Fall? I think that new DTV OTT service will probably use the new DTV NOW 2.0 interface since the C71KW manual showed it running Android TV.


It wouldn't make much sense for them to introduce a new GUI on satellite and then have a different GUI for the Directv via IP product. I am willing to bet they use an identical GUI, and won't be making satellite customers go through yet another GUI change immediately after this one.


----------



## CraigerM

slice1900 said:


> It wouldn't make much sense for them to introduce a new GUI on satellite and then have a different GUI for the Directv via IP product. I am willing to bet they use an identical GUI, and won't be making satellite customers go through yet another GUI change immediately after this one.


What about showing Android TV in the manual? Do you think the new GUI DTV is getting now via SatelliteTV would work with Android TV?


----------



## slice1900

CraigerM said:


> What about showing Android TV in the manual? Do you think the new GUI DTV is getting now via SatelliteTV would work with Android TV?


Why not? Android TV is the app layer, but those boxes will be booting to a Directv interface, not a grid of app icons.


----------



## CraigerM

slice1900 said:


> Why not? Android TV is the app layer, but those boxes will be booting to a Directv interface, not a grid of app icons.


I don't know why I didn't think of that because I have a Sony 4k Android TV and it has DirecTV RVU.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone else having an issue where the blue select box disappears while scrolling in the guide?


----------



## JerryMeeker

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone else having an issue where the blue select box disappears while scrolling in the guide?


Yes, I have reported it several times earlier in this thread. Scroll a couple of clicks to the right, and the blue highlight "focus" disappears. Page down a couple of times and it disappears as well, only to re-appear when you press the down arrow, and then it is not where you expect it to be. I consider this a bug.

Another thing that has been happening to me more frequently is when I finish watching a recorded program, exit the program, the remote becomes totally unresponsive. The only way to regain control of the remote is to power the DVR off an on. This is a HR54-700 with 0x1040.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I received update 0x1088 this morning. Haven’t looked at it in depth to see what has changed. I’ll report significant differences later.

BTW, what is with this forum? There has been no activity for several days. Everyone on vacation?


----------



## JerryMeeker

After browsing around for a while in 0x1088, the issue with the disappearing blue focus when scrolling through the guide seems to be resolved. I saw no other obvious changes. From my perspective, the things I considered as “bugs” have all been addressed. The questionable design issues remain.


----------



## guitarguy316

Just got 0x1088 on my HS17 server today. Any summary of the changes? I noticed in the guide that channel logos are gone.


----------



## JerryMeeker

guitarguy316 said:


> Just got 0x1088 on my HS17 server today. Any summary of the changes? I noticed in the guide that channel logos are gone.


There were no logos in 0x1040 either. Did you skip that version?


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> There were no logos in 0x1040 either. Did you skip that version?


I skipped it. Got 0x1088 last night.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> There were no logos in 0x1040 either. Did you skip that version?


1040 wasn't out long


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> It is a declining business. I don't think there is any refuting that. Whether AT&T lets it die, only they know.


Nope I totally disagree. It's a cash cow. It's just a revenue generator it isn't going to increase revenue per se but it's not going to stop being profitable for a very long time and could probably lose half its subscribers and still be very profitable. Declining suggests it's not sustainable. It's very sustainable...


----------



## inkahauts

slice1900 said:


> Until we see the actual price breakdowns for that future product and compare with current Directv we don't know how the two measure up. i.e. whether they charge the $7/month per TV, the "advanced receiver fee", etc.
> 
> Currently the $7/month per TV fee far more than covers the cost of the equipment - its a real profit center for Directv. The advanced receiver fee doesn't make much sense when there's no longer an advanced receiver. There's no dish to install and wiring to run if it is a self-install using your internet with Directv provided equipment, but that's well under $10/month over a two year contract so it doesn't begin to account for the difference.
> 
> Things don't add up, we're gonna need to compare itemized bills.


And yet they found a way to add an advanced receiver type fee to DIRECTV now... the larger DVR space... and they limit the number of streams unless you are paying more too...


----------



## raott

One, I highly doubt they could lose half of their subscribers and be "very profitable". Second, I never once said it is not profitable and wouldn't remain profitable. However, it is a mature market that is in decline. I think that is obvious.

And analysts seem to see it the same way I do.

AT&T Stock Downgraded Over Cord Cutting Worries



inkahauts said:


> Nope I totally disagree. It's a cash cow. It's just a revenue generator it isn't going to increase revenue per se but it's not going to stop being profitable for a very long time and could probably lose half its subscribers and still be very profitable. Declining suggests it's not sustainable. It's very sustainable...


----------



## slice1900

inkahauts said:


> And yet they found a way to add an advanced receiver type fee to DIRECTV now... the larger DVR space... and they limit the number of streams unless you are paying more too...


I thought you just paid a monthly package fee for DTV Now and that's it? Do they have a price schedule anywhere you can see, or do you have to subscribe to find out about these extra fees?


----------



## Grafixguy

Apple TV 4K | Limited Time | DIRECTV NOW

Scroll down for the packages. If you're thinking of buying an Apple TV, this is a no brainer. They have other intro offers and a free one week trial as well.


----------



## rrbhokies

I'm still on 0x1037 and experience lots of issues, especially with the playlist. Is there any way to force an update to 0x1088?


----------



## P Smith

rrbhokies said:


> I'm still on 0x1037 and experience lots of issues, especially with the playlist. Is there any way to force an update to 0x1088?


search for 02468 code


----------



## inkahauts

slice1900 said:


> I thought you just paid a monthly package fee for DTV Now and that's it? Do they have a price schedule anywhere you can see, or do you have to subscribe to find out about these extra fees?


Evidently it's 10 a month for more space and longer lasting in the DVR and it's 5 more a month for a fourth stream...


----------



## inkahauts

raott said:


> One, I highly doubt they could lose half of their subscribers and be "very profitable". Second, I never once said it is not profitable and wouldn't remain profitable. However, it is a mature market that is in decline. I think that is obvious.
> 
> And analysts seem to see it the same way I do.
> 
> AT&T Stock Downgraded Over Cord Cutting Worries


Again I can't call something in decline if it's going to remain profitable. Shrinking maybe. But decline suggests heading towards obsolete. And that's just not even close to the case.

And yeah I'd say half. I still think if it ever gets down that far they will merge DIRECTV and dish and then it will survive for 50 more years...


----------



## jimmie57

inkahauts said:


> Again I can't call something in decline if it's going to remain profitable. Shrinking maybe. But decline suggests heading towards obsolete. And that's just not even close to the case.
> 
> And yeah I'd say half. I still think if it ever gets down that far they will merge DIRECTV and dish and then it will survive for 50 more years...


The Streaming options are putting a lot of pressure on the sat companies. They will use that to convince the people in charge to let them merge to be able to compete.


----------



## slice1900

jimmie57 said:


> The Streaming options are putting a lot of pressure on the sat companies. They will use that to convince the people in charge to let them merge to be able to compete.


I don't think its in AT&T's best interest to ever acquire Dish. Dish's cost structure sucks compared to Directv - they have half the satellite customers but with two arcs the cost for them to maintain their satellite fleet is double what it should be. Because of that Dish as a satellite business becomes nonviable long before Directv as a satellite business - so AT&T should wait for Dish (or their future buyer) to wave the white flag and take all the customers who need/want satellite without having to spend a penny!

If AT&T buys them they inherit a ton of cost. They have to replace the dish on every Dish customer's roof and the equipment in their home, while replacing any satellites in two arcs that need replacement until this process is 100% complete - and once that's done Dish's entire fleet is worthless to them even those only a few years old. If they wait for Dish to go under they can make the customers pay for the new dish/hardware, and don't take on the cost of those satellites.


----------



## jpenneck

So, getting back to the new GUI:

Does anyone know what the difference is between 0x1037 & 0x1088, other than the logos missing in the guide ?


----------



## JerryMeeker

0x1040 solved issue with duplicate entries showing up when editing the Seasons Pass list. 0x1088 solved the issue with peculiar behavior with the blue highlight when scrolling through the guide. Other than that, I have not noticed any other fixes.


----------



## lyradd

0x1088 is an improvement. All that needs to be done now is to get rid of that USELESS floating rectangle and the huge progress bar. Do that DirecTV and I just might keep you!


----------



## guitarguy316

No mine went straight to 1088. For some reason I feel like my picture quality got better with this update to the genie server. Could just be placebo.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Last night, a few day after receiving 1088, I had a large percentage of my recordings (all of the newer ones) disappear from my Playlist when it was in Date sort sequence. If I changes the sort to alphabetic, all of the missing recordings appeared.

A CLEARMYBOX corrected the problem. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

I don’t want to lose logos in the guide. Thankfully mines not updated. Is it slow? Nothings slow compared to my HR24. My C61 isn’t a speed daemon, but the HR24 and taking 12 seconds to change a channel, now that things a chore... and it’s on the old GUI. 

I do notice the music choice floating box in a buttery smooth on the HR44, but on the C61 it’s very jittery and a low frame rate. What happened to ever putting album art in that frame anyway? HD Radio does it and they have even less bandwidth.


----------



## carl6

You have no choice about updating, sooner or later you will get an update that will drop the logos.


----------



## riprecked

Tried to find something in this thread, more talk about everything but the new guide.

I'm having all kinds of problems with the new GUI on my HR44. When I hit menu it pulls up the screen and then freezes for a while. I cannot get to the recordings. Takes a good 10-20 seconds for the remote to respond and get to the recordings so I can watch something.

Overall the new GUI is miserable. Much harder to use than the old one.


----------



## Bill Broderick

riprecked said:


> Tried to find something in this thread, more talk about everything but the new guide.
> 
> I'm having all kinds of problems with the new GUI on my HR44. When I hit menu it pulls up the screen and then freezes for a while. I cannot get to the recordings. Takes a good 10-20 seconds for the remote to respond and get to the recordings so I can watch something.
> 
> Overall the new GUI is miserable. Much harder to use than the old one.


Have you tried a CLEARMYBOX to see if that fixes the problem?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

cypherx said:


> I don't want to lose logos in the guide. Thankfully mines not updated. Is it slow? Nothings slow compared to my HR24. My C61 isn't a speed daemon, but the HR24 and taking 12 seconds to change a channel, now that things a chore... and it's on the old GUI.
> 
> I do notice the music choice floating box in a buttery smooth on the HR44, but on the C61 it's very jittery and a low frame rate. What happened to ever putting album art in that frame anyway? HD Radio does it and they have even less bandwidth.


On the HR24, have you tried setting Native to OFF and in resolutions setting only the 1080i ? This will stop the receiver and the TV from having to switch the output and input signals when you change channels. Should speed up the channel change a few seconds each.


----------



## cypherx

carl6 said:


> You have no choice about updating, sooner or later you will get an update that will drop the logos.


Too bad you can't put one of those bullet fm trap like on cable. I remember in the 90's you could order the premiums, and after they were on you could block the FM band (here the signal was on 106.2 MHz) and then cancel the premiums and the shut off signal never made it to the box.

Well it took almost a year to even get this update, so maybe it will be another year to get the bland, boring logo less update. Because looking at a wall of text in 2018 is any better than 10 years ago.


----------



## cypherx

Bill Broderick said:


> Have you tried a CLEARMYBOX to see if that fixes the problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Clearmybox has done nothing. I will check what the resolution is. My HR44 is set to native but that isn't an issue. The HR24 is slower to begin with, and it passes through a Yamaha AVR, so maybe your on to something. It's slow bringing up menus too, but then again maybe I'm just used to the HR44 and C61.


----------



## mrknowitall526

cypherx said:


> Clearmybox has done nothing. I will check what the resolution is. My HR44 is set to native but that isn't an issue. The HR24 is slower to begin with, and it passes through a Yamaha AVR, so maybe your on to something. It's slow bringing up menus too, but then again maybe I'm just used to the HR44 and C61.


My HR24 got dreadfully slow as of late. I finally got DTV to replace it for free with a C61. They don't even want the HR24 back and haven't sent me an envelope to return the access card yet, which they said they would.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

mrknowitall526 said:


> My HR24 got dreadfully slow as of late. I finally got DTV to replace it for free with a C61. They don't even want the HR24 back and haven't sent me an envelope to return the access card yet, which they said they would.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Usually the envelope is in a plastic pouch on the box of the new receiver.


----------



## mrknowitall526

jimmie57 said:


> Usually the envelope is in a plastic pouch on the box of the new receiver.


Nope, nothing!

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> search for 02468 code


1) When people force downgrades, there are reports their receiver could be bricked, any danger to forcing an upgrade to the latest GUI?

2) Can you only do this at certain times of the day or night?

3) You wrote "search for code 02468", any other instructions, go into search and enter these numbers, that's it?


----------



## wrj

riprecked said:


> ....Overall the new GUI is miserable. Much harder to use than the old one.


Amen! 
I was happy with the old interface. It Worked! This new GUI is poorly designed. It has locked up on me several times, gone are the shortcut keys to quickly navigate to certain functions, the constant re-ordering under "Recent Searches" is intolerable and the list goes on. And to suggest that DTV will improve this with time is incomprehensible to me. I was in product development and the strategy was never to put out an inferior product and then try and fix it on the run. I just have to wonder how much testing DTV engineers really do before release and do they conduct Alpha and Beta testing with users? And do they have a product architecture plan showing how they intend to evolve the product with time? I doubt it from what I've seen over the years!


----------



## P Smith

GordonGekko said:


> 1) When people force downgrades, there are reports their receiver could be bricked, any danger to forcing an upgrade to the latest GUI?
> 
> 2) Can you only do this at certain times of the day or night?
> 
> 3) You wrote "search for code 02468", any other instructions, go into search and enter these numbers, that's it?


there is whole site dedicated to CE program, all legality and pitfalls posted there
IAmAnEdgecutter.com


----------



## cypherx

One thing I thought was coming would be the ability for this new software to tune into the DirecTV NOW feeds when there’s dish obstructions or storms. Guess that can’t happen. Heck even with my 75/7 mbps connection, every streaming media service is flawless except for DirecTV VOD or start over. I don’t know why that isn’t fixed. Perhaps DirecTV should give us free Netflix with the service. At least Netflix has a streaming video infrastructure that works.


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> there is whole site dedicated to CE program, all legality and pitfalls posted there
> ImAnEdgecutter.com


OK, how about just answering question 1, we know there are risks to downgrading, how about forcing an upgrade?


----------



## jpenneck

wrj said:


> I was in product development and the strategy was never to put out an inferior product and then try and fix it on the run. I just have to wonder how much testing DTV engineers really do before release and do they conduct Alpha and Beta testing with users?


Snarky comment - it's called "Agile development" now...


----------



## carl6

Forcing an update: In general, I recommend people do not force updates. DirecTV puts various versions of software in the data stream at various times for various reasons. Sometimes (many times) you can't even force the download if you are not supposed to get it. But sometimes you can force the download of a test version of software (whether or not you are aware it is a test version). The result is normally not too consequential. There have been instances of loss of all recordings (several times over the years). There have been very isolated instances of "bricked" receivers that never come back to life. Is that likely to happen? No. Could it happen? Maybe. But YOU accept the risk if you force a software download, don't complain if something does go bad.

DirecTV is rolling out the national release of the guide updates slowly for a variety of reasons. But eventually, everyone will get it.

The other site mentioned is Iamanedgecutter.com (not imanedgecutter.com as noted a few posts ago).


----------



## Aliens

I look at the slow guide this way. It gives us the chance to make phone calls to long lost friends. Watch your children go through puberty. Live through several recessions, and see the first man land on Mars. Exciting times.


----------



## P Smith

Aliens said:


> I look at the slow guide this way. It gives us the chance to make phone calls to long lost friends. Watch your children go through puberty. Live through several recessions, and see the first man land on Mars. Exciting times.


KUDOS goes to designers of new GUI !


----------



## inkahauts

riprecked said:


> Tried to find something in this thread, more talk about everything but the new guide.
> 
> I'm having all kinds of problems with the new GUI on my HR44. When I hit menu it pulls up the screen and then freezes for a while. I cannot get to the recordings. Takes a good 10-20 seconds for the remote to respond and get to the recordings so I can watch something.
> 
> Overall the new GUI is miserable. Much harder to use than the old one.


Why would you go through the menu to pull up the guide or the playlist? Hit those buttons on the remote and go directly to them. There is very little reason to ever even hit the menu button on the remote. Dash is now search from any screen...


----------



## inkahauts

wrj said:


> Amen!
> I was happy with the old interface. It Worked! This new GUI is poorly designed. It has locked up on me several times, gone are the shortcut keys to quickly navigate to certain functions, the constant re-ordering under "Recent Searches" is intolerable and the list goes on. And to suggest that DTV will improve this with time is incomprehensible to me. I was in product development and the strategy was never to put out an inferior product and then try and fix it on the run. I just have to wonder how much testing DTV engineers really do before release and do they conduct Alpha and Beta testing with users? And do they have a product architecture plan showing how they intend to evolve the product with time? I doubt it from what I've seen over the years!


There's two issues. One is actual issues which there are not very many. The other is them thinking they have a better way to build a system than before. And they goofed that up and didn't listen when they where told certain things where very badly executed. So now that this release is out to everyone they got hammered with complaints and finally realize the people testing the software where right and are going back and fixing it. It will change. Heck it already has in many many ways.

The biggest problem is they thought they could design it as though it where Netflix and that just doesn't fly with live tv. And the second issue is someone should have been fired for thinking that playbar and the floating box where good designs. Those should never have made it to a NR. Never. Under any circumstance.


----------



## APB101

I have been on my way to upgrading receiver equipment…but this thread has me thinking I should hang on to my five current receivers (which are all in the 20s series; even though with my DVRs, I get frequent guide listings of “Title Not Available”). If this GUI is such an unforgivable *f*up of an update—suggestive of it being intolerable—perhaps subscribers should be cancelling service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafixguy

APB101 said:


> I have been on my way to upgrading receiver equipment&#8230;but this thread has me thinking I should hang on to my five current receivers (which are all in the 20s series; even though with my DVRs, I get frequent guide listings of "Title Not Available"). If this GUI is such an unforgivable *f*up of an update-suggestive of it being intolerable-perhaps subscribers should be cancelling service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody shows up to a support forum to say everything's fine. There are now millions of users with the new GUI. I've had it for many months along with the HS17. Perfect? No! Worth dumping DTV or finding ways to go back to the old GUI (which had the same complaints when it was released)? Also, NO!


----------



## JerryMeeker

I agree with Grafixguy. While some of the design features of the new GUI are not to my liking, all of the behaviors that I considered “bugs” have been fixed, the responsiveness is acceptable, and I have become familiar with new ways of navigation and getting things done. I no longer consider displeasure with the new GUI as a justification to cancel my service and risk the unknowns of a different service. There is a reason for the expression, out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## n3ntj

So, this 'record all episodes of a show on every channel' really sucks. There are a few shows I watch/record on the RSNs. Problem is that most of the FSN RSNs have the same shows.. SO, I have about 30~40 episodes of 2 shows recording each week because of this. I spend time going in each week and deleting dozens of shows each week that don't need to be recorded. Is D* going to fix this bad software design soon?!?

The software should record only what you tell it to record and only on the channel you tell it to record on.

I contacted D* via their chat feature and this was their reply: "They are trying to update the software version of the advanced receivers. The development stage of the software has been almost completed. We can expect the new update within a week." I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Aliens

n3ntj said:


> So, this 'record all episodes of a show on every channel' really sucks. There are a few shows I watch/record on the RSNs. Problem is that most of the FSN RSNs have the same shows.. SO, I have about 30~40 episodes of 2 shows recording each week because of this. I spend time going in each week and deleting dozens of shows each week that don't need to be recorded. Is D* going to fix this bad software design soon?!?
> 
> The software should record only what you tell it to record and only on the channel you tell it to record on.
> 
> I contacted D* via their chat feature and this was their reply: "They are trying to update the software version of the advanced receivers. The development stage of the software has been almost completed. We can expect the new update within a week." I'll believe it when I see it.


I've complained about this for years and it isn't going to change. Most RSN shows don't have airing dates or episodes, so that's why they record them all. They see them as first run even thought they aren't. You'll have to do a manual record. For record, select recurring. For when, go through the various options/dates and select whatever works for you. I have to do the same thing, but once it's done you won't have those extra recordings.


----------



## texasbrit

al


Aliens said:


> I've complained about this for years and it isn't going to change. Most RSN shows don't have airing dates or episodes, so that's why they record them all. They see them as first run even thought they aren't. You'll have to do a manual record. For record, select recurring. For when, go through the various options/dates and select whatever works for you. I have to do the same thing, but once it's done you won't have those extra recordings.


This isn't exactly the same issue. For example, I watch Premier League. My series link specifies I only want first run on three specific channels. That has been fine since it does not even look at the RSNs. Now with the ALL Channels change, it goes to try to record games on the RSNs. If it finds any without airing date, it records them. Or tries to. What I get is two hours of blank recordings.


----------



## southsider

CTJon said:


> Because I just moved - I had to give up DirecTV for Spectrum with Tivo (where I live Spectrum has no whole home and only a 2 tuner DVR). Although the TIVO GUI is easy to read with no strange shading or weird fonts - it is much harder to do things with the TIVO GUI. For instance if you want to record something you press a button it asks if you want to record this or a series and then asks again to verify that you want to record this. There is no list button so you have to so several presses to see what you have available to watch.
> I sometimes think the people who design these systems don't actually use them.


Lucikly where I live, Spectrum has a lot of TWC Enhanced DVRs with six tuners. I've had both Directv and what was Time Warner Cable, and I have to say that manipulating the menus on Spectrum's service is a much more pleasant experience than Directv's with the new GUI. Sorry you only have the two-tuner option. That's a deal-breaker for us. We record a lot of TV so we can avoid commercials.


----------



## n3ntj

Aliens said:


> I've complained about this for years and it isn't going to change. Most RSN shows don't have airing dates or episodes, so that's why they record them all. They see them as first run even thought they aren't. You'll have to do a manual record. For record, select recurring. For when, go through the various options/dates and select whatever works for you. I have to do the same thing, but once it's done you won't have those extra recordings.


This 'record all channels' thing is new with the new GUI/firmware. What you are talking about, I believe, relates to bad guide data (pertaining to the original air date) from Tribune or whatever the guide source is now. Two different problems.


----------



## SuperZ06

Here is a new one.
All recordings page DOES NOT show all recordings on the DVR. TV Shows page has several more recordings that don't show up on the all recordings page. This started when I went on vacation for a few days a week ago. When I came back none of the shows that were supposed to record were recorded, or so I thought. I reset the DVR and they showed up as recorded. FF a week and several shows have disappeared again on the all recordings page. Now I have to reset the DVR................ Using restart the receiver restored all recordings in the all recordings page. Do I have to reset my DVR every week ?!! Why doesn't ATT have beta testers checking all this stuff. And if they do they should be fired. I have had the new GUI since last year and it's been the most buggy GUI ever.

HR54/500 running 0x1088, Thu 5/24


----------



## Bill Broderick

SuperZ06 said:


> Here is a new one.
> All recordings page DOES NOT show all recordings on the DVR. TV Shows page has several more recordings that don't show up on the all recordings page. This started when I went on vacation for a few days a week ago. When I came back none of the shows that were supposed to record were recorded, or so I thought. I reset the DVR and they showed up as recorded. FF a week and several shows have disappeared again on the all recordings page. Now I have to reset the DVR................ Using restart the receiver restored all recordings in the all recordings page. Do I have to reset my DVR every week ?!! Why doesn't ATT have beta testers checking all this stuff. And if they do they should be fired. I have had the new GUI since last year and it's been the most buggy GUI ever.
> 
> HR54/500 running 0x1088, Thu 5/24


Yeah, I reported this one a week or two ago (a couple days after receiving 1088 on my HR-44. When it happened to me, switching the sort order of the Playlist to alphabetic caused all of the shows to reappear. But, like you, it took a reset to get all shows to appear on the Playlist when it was ordered by date.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperZ06

n3ntj said:


> This 'record all channels' thing is new with the new GUI/firmware. What you are talking about, I believe, relates to bad guide data (pertaining to the original air date) from Tribune or whatever the guide source is now. Two different problems.


I agree.
I have the same issue with a few shows like "How It's Made". Just records them all because there is no episode data.
Since the new GUI, I do have shows that record on 2 different channels. Battlebots comes to mind as the current season is on Discovery and reruns of the current season are on Science Channel. Since they both show up as new episodes on both channels they both record with no way to only record on Discovery.


----------



## SuperZ06

Bill Broderick said:


> Yeah, I reported this one a week or two ago (a couple days after receiving 1088 on my HR-44. When it happened to me, switching the sort order of the Playlist to alphabetic caused all of the shows to reappear. But, like you, it took a reset to get all shows to appear on the Playlist when it was ordered by date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you for the conformation.


----------



## P Smith

SuperZ06 said:


> Why doesn't ATT have beta testers checking all this stuff. And if they do they should be fired.


you are a member here long enough to knew - DTV customers are beta testers !


----------



## wrj

P Smith said:


> you are a member here long enough to knew - DTV customers are beta testers !


LOL! So true.


----------



## Steveknj

Came back from vacation to see that my HR54 was updated while I was gone and have been pleasantly surprised that most of the functional issues have been fixed. No more lag in either the guide or changing screens, changing channels etc. I can now see the other DVRs on my c61k, so I can watch on other TVs. So now it's time to fix the issues with the new GUI, such as the big progress bar, the ALL channels fiasco, the episode only "Other Showings' issue and a couple of others. I've also noticed that I no longer get the 4k is not supported issue and had to recheck the 4K resolution box in settings constantly and the guide and other GUI components are no longer dull looking after watching 4k. Considering that there were golf and WC soccer on in 4K this weekend it made that viewing experience actually pleasant.


----------



## mrknowitall526

The other showings thing is not a big. You can go to All Seasons and then Upcoming Airings and it shows what that used to show. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

mrknowitall526 said:


> The other showings thing is not a big. You can go to All Seasons and then Upcoming Airings and it shows what that used to show.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Yeah, but it's extra steps, especially if you are in the info box for a particular episode. I can life with it, but don't have to like it.


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> The other showings thing is not a big. You can go to All Seasons and then Upcoming Airings and it shows what that used to show.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


It's not always complete. Often, it's missing On Demand episodes of that show.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Woke up this morning to blue lights, got 1088 last night.


----------



## bpratt

I've had 1088 now for about a month. I started noticing series I record on my HR44 were missing episodes. I finally figured out that when watching a program in a folder and I hit the END button it sometimes takes me back into a different folder. If I am not paying attention and I hit the red button and enter to delete the program I was watching, the wrong program gets deleted.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I don't know if this is a result of the new firmware or not. But recently, I've been unable to view programming from either of my HR24's on the Samsung RVU TV that's a client of my HR44. I can see the recordings in the program guide. But, if I attempt to play any of them, I get the "Playback failed. No data packets received from server" error. All programs that are on the HR44 playback fine on the RVU TV and all programs play fine across the HR44 & HR24's. It's just the HR24's to the RVU TV that can't be played. Resetting all of the receivers hasn't done anything to fix this.

That TV's in my home gym, where I typically watch Netflix or Amazon programmings. So, this may have been happening for a few months. I just noticed it this past weekend when I was recording the US Open on one of the HR24's and wanted to watch it while working out.


----------



## the2130

raott said:


> It will work, but it records on all channels, not just the channel you select from the guide. We all know how awesome Directv's guide information is and how, after ten years, they still can't figure out "Channels I get", so the complaints were the DVR was recording from stations that people didn't actually get (ie the NY and LA stations) rather than stations they actually do get.


I had a series recording set for Condor, but I noticed in the To-do list that it was showing on the 104 4K channel, which I don't get, so it had the red "won't record" symbol. When I selected the show from the guide on a channel I get, then went to All Seasons to view upcoming episodes, all of the episodes listed for for next week were on the 104 channel. The only way I could set the next episode to record was to advance the guide to next week's episode and set the recording from there.

I followed instructions in the Solidsignal link someone posted and tried setting the series recording from the DirecTV app on my phone, but it gave me the message "unable to get information from your receiver". After restarting the app and fiddling with it for about 20 minutes, i was finally able to set a series recording that doesn't try to record from the 4K channel. Looking at the recording for tonight, it is set for channel 71 and the series options show recordings are scheduled for "this channel only", but next week's episode is scheduled to record on channel 239. So there is no guarantee the problem won't return.

This new GUI is a mess. It is ridiculous to have to go to an app on your phone to get shows to record the way you want them to. And the Android app itself doesn't work reliably, which is why I seldom use it.


----------



## JerryMeeker

bpratt said:


> I've had 1088 now for about a month. I started noticing series I record on my HR44 were missing episodes. I finally figured out that when watching a program in a folder and I hit the END button it sometimes takes me back into a different folder. If I am not paying attention and I hit the red button and enter to delete the program I was watching, the wrong program gets deleted.


I also have noticed on a number of occasions that when I am finished watching a program, when I press the Stop button, I am taken back to a folder that contains entirely different recordings. It has not happened frequently enough for me to characterize the exact behavior that causes it.

I notice you said "hit the end button". My DirecTV remote doesn't have an "end" button. What button do you mean? And some readers may notice that I referenced using the "stop" button, which is a button on my Harmony remote. Some of the "experts" here have advised my that I shouldn't be using the Stop button, but I continue using it because it is the button I have used for 20 years when I am finished watching a recording.

While we are discussion peculiar or unwanted behavior, how about the Continue Watching option. This option is actually quite useful to quickly return to a recording that was interrupted. For example, I have two full seasons of Fer the Walking Dead which I recently have started viewing. If I am interrupted during watching an episode, it would be very cumbersome to return to the folder and scroll down 20 episodes to find the one that I had been viewing. Using Continue Watching, I can jump right back to the partially-viewed episode quickly. But the problem arises when I finish the episode. When I press Stop (or Exit), I am taken back to the Continue Watching queue, but the episode I just watched is no longer in there. To delete the episode, I need to access the List, scroll down to the folder, and then scroll down 20 episodes to locate and delete the completed episode. This is cumbersome. Anyone have a quicker way to delete the episode?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JerryMeeker said:


> Anyone have a quicker way to delete the episode?


Fast forward to the end and you should get the "keep or delete" option screen, select delete.


----------



## JerryMeeker

TheRatPatrol said:


> Fast forward to the end and you should get the "keep or delete" option screen, select delete.


I just tested this out. When FF hit the 30 second mark (end of the program), it took another 30 seconds for the "keep or delete" option popped up. Not sure why it doesn't happen immediately, and while this approach works, it still isn't as convenient as the old GUI, which would allow immediate program deletion. Any other, better way?


----------



## texasbrit

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't know if this is a result of the new firmware or not. But recently, I've been unable to view programming from either of my HR24's on the Samsung RVU TV that's a client of my HR44. I can see the recordings in the program guide. But, if I attempt to play any of them, I get the "Playback failed. No data packets received from server" error. All programs that are on the HR44 playback fine on the RVU TV and all programs play fine across the HR44 & HR24's. It's just the HR24's to the RVU TV that can't be played. Resetting all of the receivers hasn't done anything to fix this.
> 
> That TV's in my home gym, where I typically watch Netflix or Amazon programmings. So, this may have been happening for a few months. I just noticed it this past weekend when I was recording the US Open on one of the HR24's and wanted to watch it while working out.


It's a known and recent bug with Whole Home


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Bill Broderick said:


> Yeah, I reported this one a week or two ago (a couple days after receiving 1088 on my HR-44. When it happened to me, switching the sort order of the Playlist to alphabetic caused all of the shows to reappear. But, like you, it took a reset to get all shows to appear on the Playlist when it was ordered by date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We change sort and still don't have all programs. Driving us nuts. What a POS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsslug

I'm not exactly sure when this happened but I think in the last 24 hours. Shows recorded on my HR24 started showing up on my Genie list. This annoys the heck out of my wife as there are a lot more shows to scroll through. You use to be able to filter the list but I can't find a way to do that with the new GUI. We have also had other problems since the new GUI showed up. I.E. Sometimes when you delete a show it replays the show you just watched. You can go to the List and the recording is gone but if you go back to the channel it was recorded from to view that channel live all you see is the recording you just deleted. Strange behavior and only intermittently. The only way to stop it is switch to another channel and then go back to the channel the show was recorded from. It may be more visually appealing but functionally it sucks.

On the Genie we record shows we both watch and ones only my wife watches. On the HR24 we record shows only I watch. Suddenly having them show up on the Genie list with no way to get rid of them sucks.


----------



## hancox

n3ntj said:


> This 'record all channels' thing is new with the new GUI/firmware. What you are talking about, I believe, relates to bad guide data (pertaining to the original air date) from Tribune or whatever the guide source is now. Two different problems.


No, the "bad guide data" you speak of is the long-running-never-to-be-fixed "Channels I get" issue.

No matter what the guide data is, it shouldn't try to record anything on channels you don't have in your subscription. Period. D* has never fixed this, even after years and years. Embarrassing, really.


----------



## jdspencer

Here's an anomaly for you guys to ponder. My equipment is a lonely HR44-500 with AM21 attached.
All was working fine until I got the 1040 update. After that, recordings using the AM21 sometimes present the 745 error (access card not read). I have to choose another recording and then the error is cleared and playback of the AM21 recording plays without the error message. Prior to the firmware update this worked fine. Only AM21 recordings are affected. I've restarted the HR, but this still occurs. 
Maybe an update to 1088 will help.

BTW, the Playlist operation still sucks.


----------



## mrdobolina

gsslug said:


> I'm not exactly sure when this happened but I think in the last 24 hours. Shows recorded on my HR24 started showing up on my Genie list. This annoys the heck out of my wife as there are a lot more shows to scroll through. You use to be able to filter the list but I can't find a way to do that with the new GUI. We have also had other problems since the new GUI showed up. I.E. Sometimes when you delete a show it replays the show you just watched. You can go to the List and the recording is gone but if you go back to the channel it was recorded from to view that channel live all you see is the recording you just deleted. Strange behavior and only intermittently. The only way to stop it is switch to another channel and then go back to the channel the show was recorded from. It may be more visually appealing but functionally it sucks.
> 
> On the Genie we record shows we both watch and ones only my wife watches. On the HR24 we record shows only I watch. Suddenly having them show up on the Genie list with no way to get rid of them sucks.


I was just looking around for this functionality last night too. I found it under the "Manage All Recordings" area, I believe. I am going from memory here (not in front of my TV right now), but I think you press "List" and then on the left side of the recordings list there is a menu. At the bottom of that menu is Manage All Recordings. Inside that the top choice is All DVRs or Local DVR.

*Edited to Add: It's List, left arrow, channel down (or arrow down) to Manage Recordings, select, channel or arrow down to Playlist Share Settings, select. It's at the top of that menu: Show Recordings From.


----------



## the2130

vajranatha said:


> EXCELLENT TIP: The Blue Mini Guide button was in fact moved to the ENTER button...yay! Thanks.


It's an extremely awkward layout. The Enter key is in the lower corner and the Exit button is in upper corner. Very awkward to navigate, like nobody involved in the design bothered to even test it.


----------



## the2130

inkahauts said:


> Not a chance sat service is gone in five years.. not one. In fact it won't be even close to gone in ten...


I agree. Satellite TV will not go away even in 10 years. I also don't think we will see cloud DVRs that don't allow you to skip commercials. There are so many ways to watch ad-free TV that it would just drive customers to other services. Even streaming services with ads are offering ad-free options. I think the future of ad-supported TV is dim.


----------



## the2130

Steveknj said:


> Respectfully disagree, but we'll see. SAT will still exist, but on a much smaller scale and be used the way it originally was used, as a way for folks who couldn't get cable to get content (and also now, without broadband). But that, at this point is a shirking pool of users. Why come out with this new service if it's essentially going to mirror an existing service?


The traditional pay TV market itself is a shrinking pool of users, but it will be around for a long time.


----------



## Steveknj

the2130 said:


> I agree. Satellite TV will not go away even in 10 years. I also don't think we will see cloud DVRs that don't allow you to skip commercials. There are so many ways to watch ad-free TV that it would just drive customers to other services. Even streaming services with ads are offering ad-free options. I think the future of ad-supported TV is dim.


I disagree. Sat as we know it will be gone in 10 years, with a few outliers. It will no longer be a primary way of watching TV (as will cable). More and more will be streamed. Cloud DVRs already exist and in fact DirecTV has it (or is testing it) on DirecTV Now. People said that they will never get rid of Floppy Disc Drives, or CD Rom drives, or heck, the headphone jack, and they are either pretty much gone, or are going. Times change, better (or cheaper) options develop. Think Cable TV ever saw SAT as a viable competitor in the 1980s? Or foresaw that online content would become so prevalent as to affect the number of subs.


----------



## the2130

mrfatboy said:


> +1 for disliking big info box. I find myself not even looking at it but rather the lines of shows below it.
> 
> I would prefer the old way and have the big info box appear when the info button is pressed.


Same here. It's hard to visually scan a list when one item is different from the rest of the list.


----------



## Steveknj

the2130 said:


> The traditional pay TV market itself is a shrinking pool of users, but it will be around for a long time.


Define "long time".

Oh I am sure it will still be offered, but I see that in 10 years (or less) AT&T will be pushing their streaming packages while SAT will still be available, it won't be their primary TV offering. More of a niche product.


----------



## the2130

Steveknj said:


> I disagree. Sat as we know it will be gone in 10 years, with a few outliers. It will no longer be a primary way of watching TV (as will cable). More and more will be streamed. Cloud DVRs already exist and in fact DirecTV has it (or is testing it) on DirecTV Now. People said that they will never get rid of Floppy Disc Drives, or CD Rom drives, or heck, the headphone jack, and they are either pretty much gone, or are going. Times change, better (or cheaper) options develop. Think Cable TV ever saw SAT as a viable competitor in the 1980s? Or foresaw that online content would become so prevalent as to affect the number of subs.


I agree that cable and satellite will fade as the primary way of watching TV, but I think it will take a lot longer than 5 or 10 years.

I'm aware of the cloud DVRs. It's your theory that they will have unskippable commercials that is suspect. There are too many ad-free alternatives available these days. As more TV viewing moves to the cloud and on-demand, I think we'll see more ad-free programming, and those services that have ads will offer ad-free versions, like what Hulu and CBS All-Access are offering.


----------



## James Long

The future of satellite and cable are best left for other threads ... lets talk about the GUI!


----------



## Steveknj

the2130 said:


> I agree that cable and satellite will fade as the primary way of watching TV, but I think it will take a lot longer than 5 or 10 years.
> 
> I'm aware of the cloud DVRs. It's your theory that they will have unskippable commercials that is suspect. There are too many ad-free alternatives available these days. As more TV viewing moves to the cloud and on-demand, I think we'll see more ad-free programming, and those services that have ads will offer ad-free versions, like what Hulu and CBS All-Access are offering.


I think what you'll see is paying for that privilege, along the model that Hulu and others use. Cheaper rate for ad supported and more expensive for no-ads. This is AT&T we are talking about after all. They will never give up a money making opportunity where possible, no matter what the customer wants. Sure there is lots of commercial free shows, but there are FEW (if any) you don't pay for the privilege. Cable TV was ad free at one time remember too.


----------



## Steveknj

James Long said:


> The future of satellite and cable are best left for other threads ... lets talk about the GUI!


Agreed, sorry


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JerryMeeker said:


> I just tested this out. When FF hit the 30 second mark (end of the program), it took another 30 seconds for the "keep or delete" option popped up. Not sure why it doesn't happen immediately, and while this approach works, it still isn't as convenient as the old GUI, which would allow immediate program deletion. Any other, better way?


It shouldn't take that long for it to pop up. Try pressing FF until speed 4 shows, then see what happens. 
Or you could press the back button (left arrow) that should take you back to the play list from where you started the show from, then you should be able to press the red button to delete, but be careful you don't delete the whole folder.
Or you can press INFO/more info/delete.

There really is no good way to do it like before with the stop button.


----------



## mccoady

With the new Guide if you watch a program from your Playlist, stop and come back later and then the first thing you do is reverse... it jumps back to the beginning.

Do you think this is a bug or what they thought was a good idea?


----------



## jimmie57

mccoady said:


> With the new Guide if you watch a program from your Playlist, stop and come back later and then the first thing you do is reverse... it jumps back to the beginning.
> 
> Do you think this is a bug or what they thought was a good idea?


Have you pressed Pause before you leave the recording ?


----------



## mccoady

No I never hit pause when leaving a program via Exit or Prev button. Pretty sure it never used to do this and it is repeatable. 

Ok narrowed it down to if you leave a program by the Exist button and then go back and the first thing you is reverse a bit it immediately jumps back to the beginning. If you leave a program via the Prev button and return it doesn’t do this.


----------



## jimmie57

mccoady said:


> No I never hit pause when leaving a program via Exit or Prev button. Pretty sure it never used to do this and it is repeatable.
> 
> Ok narrowed it down to if you leave a program by the Exist button and then go back and the first thing you is reverse a bit it immediately jumps back to the beginning. If you leave a program via the Prev button and return it doesn't do this.


I have to hit the Pause button on my 24 when I am watching a live program that is also being recorded. If I do not when I go back to the list and press Select, it is at the beginning of the show, even tho I have watched all of it but 10 to 15 minutes of it. Pressing the Pause will go back to that spot when I return.


----------



## JerryMeeker

TheRatPatrol said:


> It shouldn't take that long for it to pop up. Try pressing FF until speed 4 shows, then see what happens.
> Or you could press the back button (left arrow) that should take you back to the play list from where you started the show from, then you should be able to press the red button to delete, but be careful you don't delete the whole folder.
> Or you can press INFO/more info/delete.
> 
> There really is no good way to do it like before with the stop button.


Thank you for your suggestions. But your final comment is exactly what I have been saying-there Is no good way to do it like before. Another shortcoming of the new GUI.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Well, I just experienced what several others have reported. When I opened my List, a number of recordings had disappeared from the listing. After a Reset, the programs re-appeared. For a few minutes, I was very concerned. This is on a HR54-700 with SW 0x1088, which I have had since 6/6.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

mccoady said:


> With the new Guide if you watch a program from your Playlist, stop and come back later and then the first thing you do is reverse... *it jumps back to the beginning.*
> 
> *Do you think this is a bug or what they thought was a good idea?*


With version 1037, there was a notice as soon as a program is resumed that pressing rewind will start the program over. I didn't always notice the notice, but it was there.

Haven't tried yet with 1088. At any rate, I believe the start-over feature _is_ intentional (in other words, not a bug). Don't press rewind until the notice is gone or press another button first.


----------



## jamieh1

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, I just experienced what several others have reported. When I opened my List, a number of recordings had disappeared from the listing. After a Reset, the programs re-appeared. For a few minutes, I was very concerned. This is on a HR54-700 with SW 0x1088, which I have had since 6/6.


Ive had missing recordings also. Most of time i can go to Continue watching and its there. Or if not there go to record history and its there. I select it amd play from there.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Delroy E Walleye said:


> With version 1037, there was a notice as soon as a program is resumed that pressing rewind will start the program over. I didn't always notice the notice, but it was there.
> 
> Haven't tried yet with 1088. At any rate, I believe the start-over feature _is_ intentional (in other words, not a bug). Don't press rewind until the notice is gone or press another button first.


I find this to be a useful feature. Sometimes I watch things later that someone else has already watched and it stays at the end. It's nice to have an easy way to go back to the beginning.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsslug

mrdobolina said:


> I was just looking around for this functionality last night too. I found it under the "Manage All Recordings" area, I believe. I am going from memory here (not in front of my TV right now), but I think you press "List" and then on the left side of the recordings list there is a menu. At the bottom of that menu is Manage All Recordings. Inside that the top choice is All DVRs or Local DVR.
> 
> *Edited to Add: It's List, left arrow, channel down (or arrow down) to Manage Recordings, select, channel or arrow down to Playlist Share Settings, select. It's at the top of that menu: Show Recordings From.


Found it. Buried deep in the menu system. Another example that this GUI was not user tested before it was released.


----------



## JerryMeeker

gsslug said:


> Found it. Buried deep in the menu system. Another example that this GUI was not user tested before it was released.


Actually, I find the Manage Recordings section quite useful and well organized, with the exception that the option you were looking for was hidden at the bottom and required you to scroll down. I am not sure how that can be resolved without reducing the selections.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Does anyone have 1100, people posting on Directv forum show font improvements, one person claims progress bar shading is less dark while others say it went from covering 25% to 30% of the lower screen.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Actually, I find the Manage Recordings section quite useful and well organized, with the exception that the option you were looking for was hidden at the bottom and required you to scroll down. I am not sure how that can be resolved without reducing the selections.


They could do a better job of making it obvious that there are more options available above or below the page that you are on.

There is a two tone grey bar on the right ide of the screen that's supposed to indicate this (it's on the playlist screen too). But, it's not particularly obvious. Until I went to look for the option that you guys are tallying about, I never noticed the grey "progress" bar on the right.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> They could do a better job of making it obvious that there are more options available above or below the page that you are on.
> 
> There is a two tone grey bar on the right ide of the screen that's supposed to indicate this (it's on the playlist screen too). But, it's not particularly obvious. Until I went to look for the option that you guys are tallying about, I never noticed the grey "progress" bar on the right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't disagree at all, Bill, but the point I was trying to make is that the Manage Recordings screen is not the disaster that some posters think it is.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Got 1088 Tuesday morning. All was well until tonight. Then started having the disappearing recordings that others have talked about. Also, the skip forward 30 seconds function wouldn't stack up requests. Did a regular reset and all is back to normal.....for now. 1088 seemed to introduce issues I didn't have with 1040.


----------



## Steveknj

gsslug said:


> Found it. Buried deep in the menu system. Another example that this GUI was not user tested before it was released.


Do you know if that function in on the mini genies (C61K)? I looked for it and couldn't find it. Not that I can finally "see" other DVRs on my mini, I'd like to be able to toggle when I can and cannot see them. In my house we tend to keep what we record segregated (as the three DVRs we have in our house are used by different people...and until there is a user function like Netflix to segregate recordings, that's our only way of doing so), but sometimes I need to watch something off another DVR so I would need to see it. My primary TV has the mini while the HR54 sits in a bedroom due to the only 4k is on the primary TV.


----------



## bjlc

some one a while back Forced their system back to the old system.. how has that worked out? do you still have the old system in place? and how can i do it .. because I am ready to leave Directv after 17 years.. I could not print here what I have said in total frustration with this system..


----------



## wrj

bjlc said:


> some one a while back Forced their system back to the old system.. how has that worked out? do you still have the old system in place? and how can i do it ..


This would be fantastic if it's possible to ditch the new GUI and get back to the old style. Can someone who is knowledgeable pls comment.


----------



## jimmie57

wrj said:


> This would be fantastic if it's possible to ditch the new GUI and get back to the old style. Can someone who is knowledgeable pls comment.


Unless the company ditches the New GUI, it is not something that you can do.
The machines are programmed to look every night for new software and download it if it finds it.


----------



## P Smith

when you will force to download old FW (watch redh dot com slash dtv site), you must turn it off each time when you are not watching TV with it


----------



## studechip

P Smith said:


> when you will force to download old FW (watch redh dot com slash dtv site), you must turn it off each time when you are not watching TV with it


I'm not sure what you are saying here, it's so jumbled. If you mean to turn off the dvr when not in use to keep it from downloading new software, that won't work.


----------



## P Smith

it does work
perfectly, especially if you pull up /WE pin on EEPROM


----------



## itzme

bjlc said:


> t .. because I am ready to leave Directv after 17 years.. I could not print here what I have said in total frustration with this system..


Agreed! You know how hard it is now to delete after watching something, right? Well yesterday I went to delete an episode of an entire season I recorded for the past several months. It was recoded on my basement HR24 (I have a LVRM Genie HR44). I was deleting it from my bedroom C61. The whole skip-to-the end and get a Keep or Delete just plain doesn't work on an HR24 video, at least not for a few minutes, several minutes, which isn't practicle. Long story short (too late) i didn't delete the episode, i delete THE ENTIRE SERIES! Arghhh..

Also 17 years, I'm about done now too. An how many of us have tons of shows in Continue Watching that were just mistakes, because the GUI tries so hard to get us to play the latest episode of a series. 1st worls problems i guess, but at $120 a month?


----------



## Getteau

itzme said:


> Agreed! You know how hard it is now to delete after watching something, right? Well yesterday I went to delete an episode of an entire season I recorded for the past several months. It was recoded on my basement HR24 (I have a LVRM Genie HR44). I was deleting it from my bedroom C61. The whole skip-to-the end and get a Keep or Delete just plain doesn't work on an HR24 video, at least not for a few minutes, several minutes, which isn't practicle. Long story short (too late) i didn't delete the episode, i delete THE ENTIRE SERIES! Arghhh..
> 
> Also 17 years, I'm about done now too. An how many of us have tons of shows in Continue Watching that were just mistakes, because the GUI tries so hard to get us to play the latest episode of a series. 1st worls problems i guess, but at $120 a month?


Do what I did, swap the 24 and the 44. The HR 21/22/23/24's still have the old GUI. That's what I did at my house and now the HR44 sits on a TV we rarely ever use. The only person at my house that has to use the new GUI is my daughter because she has a geni mini in her room. Thankfully for her, she mainly watches Netflix and doesn't have to suffer with this disaster.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Getteau said:


> Do what I did, swap the 24 and the 44. The HR 21/22/23/24's still have the old GUI. That's what I did at my house and now the HR44 sits on a TV we rarely ever use. The only person at my house that has to use the new GUI is my daughter because she has a geni mini in her room. Thankfully for her, she mainly watches Netflix and doesn't have to suffer with this disaster.


I considered doing this, but there is a problem with this approach. Since most of the recorded programs will be on the Genie, making the HR24 your primary DVR makes things a lot slower when watching recordings on the HR44. Frequently-used commands like skip forward are sluggish. I would choose responsiveness over the marginal benefits of staying on the old GUI. But then, I don't have a deep dislike of the new GUI like many of the posters here.


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> it does work
> perfectly, especially if you pull up /WE pin on EEPROM


That's terrible advice since:
1) they use flash, not EEPROM
2) most people don't have the knowledge to disable writing to a flash device or EEPROM
3) people don't own the DVRs so they can't open them up and start cutting pins
4) it assumes no updates will ever come containing something else that might be needed for the DVR to keep operating, like say when Directv changes satellite parameters
5) it assumes nothing aside from firmware is ever saved to the flash


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

I've rolled-back twice now to 1037 (still doable on only a couple machines).

1037 is the version I _dislike_ the *least*. 1088 is even worse than 1040 ever was.

1040 had the whole-home playlist "bug," and 1088 has its own playlist bug (missing recordings and sometimes doesn't even come back out to the same folder)! On top of that, it keeps "breaking" closed captioning, tending to skip every other line of dialog.

Unlike some, I like the channel logos in the guides of 1037, and have found it the most "stable" of the three versions so far (HR44/500). Although 1037 might be slightly more sluggish when pulling up info screens, IMO it's significantly better than the others of the new UI.

I'm gonna try keep it as long as I can...


----------



## bjlc

I called D* today.. and was "told" we are going to put you back to your old system.. watch for the email or the phone call or some thing.. I have to assume that this is an UNTRUTH.. hours later no phone call or email.. but they "got me off the phone" .. the guy in tech support barely knew his own name , much less solving my problem.. ( and I work in a call center.. I don't let some one go, until their problem is SOLVED)..


----------



## mrknowitall526

I don't get it, yes, there are bugs (although I haven't seen any), but is a GUI change really worth cancelling or swapping out with an old HR24?? I've gotten used to it over the past 2 months and actually like it better. So much that I talked DTV into replacing a 24 with a genie mini so the experience is the same in the whole house. ‍♂

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long

Several off topic posts removed. Please stay out of the rabbit holes.


----------



## bnwrx

it may be that 1088 is the new NR....got it this am
DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## compnurd

bnwrx said:


> it may be that 1088 is the new NR....got it this am
> DirecTV Firmware Watcher


Been that for weeks It has been rolling out for about a month


----------



## texasbrit

compnurd said:


> Been that for weeks It has been rolling out for about a month


No, 1037 has been the NR. Just switched to 1088.
Much confusion about what is the NR. If you look at redh during the day, it will show the NR. Other releases might be available at times during the night, or may even be forced to some users, but that does not make them the NR.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I got 1088 yesterday. Only thing I've noticed is no more channel logos in the guide. They did look nice, but certainly not necessary. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy

mrknowitall526 said:


> I got 1088 yesterday. Only thing I've noticed is no more channel logos in the guide. They did look nice, but certainly not necessary.


Got my 1088 this morning on my Hr44 Genie. In addition to loss of channel logos (I kind of liked them but losing them is no big deal to me) I note that it has restored my ability to list and view programs from the HR24 on my home network, which IS a big deal to me.


----------



## bjlc

24 hours later.. No call.. No email.. no reversal or fix.. but plenty of lies.. Congrats buddy.. you put the piece of wood down on top of the coffin..


----------



## texasbrit

bjlc said:


> I called D* today.. and was "told" we are going to put you back to your old system.. watch for the email or the phone call or some thing.. I have to assume that this is an UNTRUTH.. hours later no phone call or email.. but they "got me off the phone" .. the guy in tech support barely knew his own name , much less solving my problem.. ( and I work in a call center.. I don't let some one go, until their problem is SOLVED)..


That was a load of BS. They are not putting you back to the old system. And they are not going to call or email you.


----------



## Bill Broderick

bjlc said:


> I called D* today.. and was "told" we are going to put you back to your old system.. watch for the email or the phone call or some thing.. I have to assume that this is an UNTRUTH.. hours later no phone call or email.. but they "got me off the phone" .. the guy in tech support barely knew his own name , much less solving my problem.. ( and I work in a call center.. I don't let some one go, until their problem is SOLVED)..


He had 2 problems to deal with. The first was solving your problems, which there is no solution for. The second was to get you off the phone. He solved that one by lying to you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

I got the dreaded update that removes the logos from the guide. It’s client software 0xfbd, server software 0x1088, Tue 6/26, 4:19A.

I hate it. I liked 1038 (I think it was) where there were logos in the guide. It was much easier to find a particular channel because the logos were easily recognizable. Like looking at a snack machine, it’s visual and you can see each product and the marketing on the package. Well now it’s a big wall of confusing text and abbreviations. More like looking through the white pages in and old phone book. The system is no faster either. Performance and scrolling speed feels the same. Even on the HR44 which is the fastest box in the house, it never struggled with logos.

On demand is still flaky too. Had a show on from Cartoon Network on demand and 10 minutes in it completely froze. Took awhile to catch up but I finally got back to the on demand menu for that show to pick a different episode and it said there were no programs that apply to that filter. Strange because 10 minutes earlier there were tons.

Too bad it’s not like the old cable days where you could just install a simple FM trap and it blocked all updates to the cable box.


----------



## mrknowitall526

cypherx said:


> I got the dreaded update that removes the logos from the guide. It's client software 0xfbd, server software 0x1088, Tue 6/26, 4:19A.
> 
> I hate it. I liked 1038 (I think it was) where there were logos in the guide. It was much easier to find a particular channel because the logos were easily recognizable. Like looking at a snack machine, it's visual and you can see each product and the marketing on the package. Well now it's a big wall of confusing text and abbreviations. More like looking through the white pages in and old phone book. The system is no faster either. Performance and scrolling speed feels the same. Even on the HR44 which is the fastest box in the house, it never struggled with logos.
> 
> On demand is still flaky too. Had a show on from Cartoon Network on demand and 10 minutes in it completely froze. Took awhile to catch up but I finally got back to the on demand menu for that show to pick a different episode and it said there were no programs that apply to that filter. Strange because 10 minutes earlier there were tons.
> 
> Too bad it's not like the old cable days where you could just install a simple FM trap and it blocked all updates to the cable box.


Agree, it was easy to see the channels. Even though I know most of the channel numbers and I've never had logos in the guide for the first 6 years of having DTV but these two months I just got used to it.

My client software is something different than that but it also has no logos. I noticed the menus do some weird graphic things on the clients. Hard to explain but noticeable.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

mrknowitall526 said:


> Hard to explain but noticeable.


would two good pictures help to see the difference ? if you like to post ...


----------



## patmurphey

How about these? 

Standard in optional "Classic" colors:









Large font option in "Carbon" colors:


----------



## P Smith

dish vs DTV ?


----------



## patmurphey

Just showing Dish options, both color and font size, with logos and fast scrolling. I don't understand why it's so difficult for DTV to get it right (watching the debate here).


----------



## cypherx

It’s not just the logos though. Yeah that sucks, but we had to hit the RBR 3 times in the last 24 hours. On 1037 or 1038 (I forget exactly what version it was) the HR and client were up without a single reboot or reset since the initial software load 2 months ago.


----------



## RoyGBiv

I guess I just got the latest NR 2 days ago because now I have a problem I can't solve. I have an HR44 and two other DVRs. Because of the way my viewing rooms are set up, I almost never watch what is on one DVR on another, maybe once every few months. So, I always have the LIST set to showing the local DVR content only. There was an easy way to toggle this on and off from the yellow button. Now the HR44 LIST always shows all programs recorded on all DVRs, and I can't find any way to turn this off?

Is there a way to do so?

TIA.

SMK


----------



## drumdude

James Long said:


> Now if only AT&T|DIRECTV could fix all the GUI problems mentioned in this thread ...


They did. It's called the Hopper 3. And I just switched!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Broderick

RoyGBiv said:


> I guess I just got the latest NR 2 days ago because now I have a problem I can't solve. I have an HR44 and two other DVRs. Because of the way my viewing rooms are set up, I almost never watch what is on one DVR on another, maybe once every few months. So, I always have the LIST set to showing the local DVR content only. There was an easy way to toggle this on and off from the yellow button. Now the HR44 LIST always shows all programs recorded on all DVRs, and I can't find any way to turn this off?
> 
> Is there a way to do so?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> SMK


It's kind of hidden. List/Manage Recordings. Then scroll down on the right side until you see the Playlist Share Settings menu. That's where you can change the settings

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyGBiv

Thank you. I just did it. Why would they hide something like this??????


SMK


----------



## Bill Broderick

RoyGBiv said:


> Thank you. I just did it. Why would they hide something like this??????
> 
> SMK


Apparently, they think that little vertical grey bar on the right side is really obvious and that people will realize that it indicates that there are more selections available either above or below the options that are currently being displayed.

Once you realize that the indicator is there, it does bece obvious. But, I'd be willing to bet that most people don't realize that indicator bar even exists.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

drumdude said:


> They did. It's called the Hopper 3. And I just switched!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'd be willing to bet, that if you went into the DISH forums, you'll find a lots of issues people have with whatever history of updates that occurred on their GUI. I will admit that the DISH Guide is prettier than DirecTVs which looks dull in comparison, but DISH has their own set of problems (and the big one for me, as a former DISH subscriber) was their constant fights with content providers causing loss of programming. A nice GUI means nothing if there isn't the programming to go with it. For me it was that the local RSNs haven't been available on DISH for years (is YES, MSG and SNY on DISH now?)


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> It's kind of hidden. List/Manage Recordings. Then scroll down on the right side until you see the Playlist Share Settings menu. That's where you can change the settings
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing that on my C61k. I've been having the issue on that since before the last update (I have the 1088 I think it is?). Before the update I COULDN'T see anything on that box from my other DVR except the HR54. After the update I COULD see it. But I still can't find the option to toggle it on the C61k). I wonder if it's an issue with that particular unit? My son who also has a C61k) can see that option in Manage Recordings and can toggle.


----------



## slice1900

Didn't Dish have some people unhappy with the Carbon UI at first, and tweak to address some of those concerns and for others people just got used to it? Anytime a UI is changed a lot of people will be unhappy simply because of change.

Not to discount the issues with Directv's new GUI, I haven't seen it in person but some of the stuff people have posted pics of like the 'fade' on the play bar during trick play seems stupid and ill conceived. Plus it sure would be nice if in 2018 an HTML5 based GUI would offer some minimal config options like larger/higher contrast text for people with small TVs or impaired vision, rather than a "one size fits all" approach which makes some people with it being too big or too small no matter what default they choose.

As for the color scheme IMHO who cares. Black/white/gray is fine, so long as there are highlight colors for stuff like the show your 'cursor' is over / the channel you're on, and ideally something you've set to record. Always hated that scrolling guide cable TV had back in the day since it was so full of different primary colors it hurt your eyes to look at for very long....it was like it was designed by someone who just discovered ANSI text colors!


----------



## James Long

There was some push back on DISH Carbon but I believe it was more accepted because the UI was first introduced on newer receivers (Hopper 3) before upgrading older receivers (Hopper w/Sling and Hopper 2000) and was a overall improvement over the old UI. DISH allowed customers to be "early adopters" ... there was a "secret code" that allowed people to opt in to the new UI and eventually customers could upgrade by selecting a menu option. (There was no option to go back.) Carbon fixed the complaints that I had about the old UI on smaller TVs. Not everyone has 37" HDTVs (or better) at every location. While a nice crisp image is great on an HDTV it is good when the UI is usable on a 19" SD set.

Hopefully some day DIRECTV customers will see theirs as an improvement.

I care about the color scheme. I do not like the "all black" version of Carbon and am glad that DISH gave their customers the choice of a blue/gray screen.


----------



## cypherx

With 1088 anyone seeing phantom caller ID
Messages? It pops up randomly with unavailable as the caller. Uh... the phones not ringing, not sure where it’s getting that from.


----------



## P Smith

cypherx said:


> With 1088 anyone seeing phantom caller ID
> Messages? It pops up randomly with unavailable as the caller. Uh... the phones not ringing, not sure where it's getting that from.


Gremlins ! 
I would check power lines for spikes/brownouts, EMI sources like powerful motor nearby phone cable(s) and crimping of RG11 phone jacks


----------



## the2130

I have the issue others have been describing, with some recordings not showing up on the playlist. A reboot will correct it, but onl temporarily. After a day or so, the problem returns. Changing the sort order to alphabetical will also bring back the missing recordings, but the playlist switches back to latest-first the next time I pull it up. The recordings can be found and played from the Recording History, but it's a cumbersome way to view your recordings (you have to sift through all the cancelled and deleted recordings) and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a playlist to display your recordings.

This GUI is an absolute mess. It's an embarrassment. How could something this bad have made it to end users? Has anyone involved in developing this awful software been fired?


----------



## GekkoDBS

the2130 said:


> I have the issue others have been describing, with some recordings not showing up on the playlist. A reboot will correct it, but onl temporarily. After a day or so, the problem returns. Changing the sort order to alphabetical will also bring back the missing recordings, but the playlist switches back to latest-first the next time I pull it up. The recordings can be found and played from the Recording History, but it's a cumbersome way to view your recordings (you have to sift through all the cancelled and deleted recordings) and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a playlist to display your recordings.
> 
> This GUI is an absolute mess. It's an embarrassment. How could something this bad have made it to end users? Has anyone involved in developing this awful software been fired?


My HR54 just updated to 1088 and a few days later the lost recordings issue surfaced, reboot solved it, is everyone having this issue recur every day?

Is there a specific action that triggers it? Does the sort by alphabet cure only work until the next time you call up the playlist or does that solution keep your recordings for at least one day?


----------



## Bill Broderick

GordonGekko said:


> My HR54 just updated to 1088 and a few days later the lost recordings issue surfaced, reboot solved it, is everyone having this issue recur every day?
> 
> Is there a specific action that triggers it? Does the sort by alphabet cure only work until the next time you call up the playlist or does that solution keep your recordings for at least one day?


I think that I may have been the first person to report this issue here. It only happened to me a few days after getting 1088. It hasn't recurred since. I can't speak for others. But, I can say that having it occur once doesn't necessarily mean that it will become a regular occurrence.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

P Smith said:


> Gremlins !
> I would check power lines for spikes/brownouts, EMI sources like powerful motor nearby phone cable(s) and crimping of RG11 phone jacks


Ok I think my 2 year old was playing with the phone. 4 hours later I heard the harsh off the hook fast beep beep beep noise coming from a cordless phone at the dining room table. It said the call was in progress for 4 hours 19 minutes. So the HR44 was picking up the ambient noise from that phone and triggering the message (the pace version of the HR44 is hyper sensitive).


----------



## the2130

I got the 1088 update on Tuesday, which is around the time the issue of missing recordings in the playlist started. It has been intermittent for me. I was having the problem earlier today and now it has cleared up again.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

cypherx said:


> I got the dreaded update that removes the logos from the guide. It's client software 0xfbd, server software 0x1088, Tue 6/26, 4:19A.
> *I hate it*. <...snipped..>
> *Too bad it's not like the old cable days where you could just install a simple FM trap and it blocked all updates to the cable box.*


I've still got 1037 sitting in an unplugged HR44 and am experimenting with creating some sort of "baffle" at the LNB to block the dreaded 1088.

I believe it's (at least theoretically) possible, and haven't given up trying, yet. Could probably use a little more technical data, but the "experimenting" continues.

If anyone could suggest solutions and possibly a more "appropriate" thread for this discussion, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks, all. (Only wish I'd thought of it a few months earlier!)

P.S. That unit has been shut down since a few hours before the very last evening 1037 was still available, and right before 1088 became "mandatory" for that unit (as it is for all, now).


----------



## JerryMeeker

I had the missing recordings issue happen once. After a restart, everything was back to normal, and it hasn’t occurred again since then. Based on my own experience, I would not say this is a big issue.


----------



## compnurd

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I've still got 1037 sitting in an unplugged HR44 and am experimenting with creating some sort of "baffle" at the LNB to block the dreaded 1088.
> 
> I believe it's (at least theoretically) possible, and haven't given up trying, yet. Could probably use a little more technical data, but the "experimenting" continues.
> 
> If anyone could suggest solutions and possibly a more "appropriate" thread for this discussion, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, all. (Only wish I'd thought of it a few months earlier!)
> 
> P.S. That unit has been shut down since a few hours before the very last evening 1037 was still available, and right before 1088 became "mandatory" for that unit (as it is for all, now).


LOL. Your not going to block it from the LNB


----------



## cypherx

I wish I could go back to 1037 and block this bug ridden 1088. Must be the 4th time this 1088 locked up requiring RBR. 1037 not once ever locked up.

Twice now it’s when trying to delete a folder of recordings. Like just moments ago wife deleted Shameless, which for some reason had 9 recordings in, even though the show is in reruns and not new episodes. She went to delete all and it froze on that screen. I went downstairs on our HR24 and deleted it there, which worked immediately. Though that didn’t “unfreeze” the HR44 like I thought it would (clearing the file lock so to speak). So I had to hit the red button.

1088 froze more times this week than any previous version of this new GUI.

I want my money back.


----------



## fjames

The lost recordings thing happened at day 2 and day 4 for me. Tomorrow is day 6, so we'll see.

The multi-click ability is worth it, almost. Also, in 1037, there was a consistent ~2 second delay on deleting - back to normal (like old gui) now with 1088. The gui text is now annoyingly bright and maybe larger (I never had a problem reading 1037.)


----------



## carl6

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I've still got 1037 sitting in an unplugged HR44 and am experimenting with creating some sort of "baffle" at the LNB to block the dreaded 1088.
> 
> I believe it's (at least theoretically) possible, and haven't given up trying, yet. Could probably use a little more technical data, but the "experimenting" continues.
> 
> If anyone could suggest solutions and possibly a more "appropriate" thread for this discussion, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, all. (Only wish I'd thought of it a few months earlier!)
> 
> P.S. That unit has been shut down since a few hours before the very last evening 1037 was still available, and right before 1088 became "mandatory" for that unit (as it is for all, now).


The data stream sends periodic notices to the DVR that it is still in service. Absent those notices (a DVR not connected to the LNB and data stream), your DVR will eventually stop working. How long that takes seems to vary widely from days to months (based on reports from users on these forums).

Any success you might have in blocking the updates (which I don't think you will be able to do) would also block other data such as periodic re-authorizations. Your plan isn't going to work, either because (most likely) you won't be able to separate the "data" part of the stream from the "video" part of the stream, or (in the unlikely event you do), you will also remove the re-authorizations (and guide data, and all the other data associated with the functioning of the DVR).

Fact is, as it comes from DirecTV, everything is just one big data stream which is decoded in the receiver. There is no filter (of the type you describe) that can parse out one type of data from another.


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> Didn't Dish have some people unhappy with the Carbon UI at first, and tweak to address some of those concerns and for others people just got used to it? Anytime a UI is changed a lot of people will be unhappy simply because of change.
> 
> Not to discount the issues with Directv's new GUI, I haven't seen it in person but some of the stuff people have posted pics of like the 'fade' on the play bar during trick play seems stupid and ill conceived. Plus it sure would be nice if in 2018 an HTML5 based GUI would offer some minimal config options like larger/higher contrast text for people with small TVs or impaired vision, rather than a "one size fits all" approach which makes some people with it being too big or too small no matter what default they choose.
> 
> As for the color scheme IMHO who cares. Black/white/gray is fine, so long as there are highlight colors for stuff like the show your 'cursor' is over / the channel you're on, and ideally something you've set to record. Always hated that scrolling guide cable TV had back in the day since it was so full of different primary colors it hurt your eyes to look at for very long....it was like it was designed by someone who just discovered ANSI text colors!


So you've been in here defending the new GUI to those of us who have had some serious issue with it and you've NEVER SEEN IT or USED IT? Until you've actually had some experience with it, you really should reserve judgement. I know how people don't like it because it's a change from what they are used to. That's normal (see Cheese, Who moved mine  ). But there are some serious GUI gaffs here that it was obvious that someone who's never used the system designed (because it "looks pretty"). The new GUI is much duller looking than the old one, so someone with sight issues would have MORE trouble with the new one than the old one. The contrasts, while there, are not as obvious. We still have a couple of HR2x in the house and the differences are stark. I've gotten used to using the new GUI and I can't say I love it, but functionally it's now OK (where before it was bad). Still a few bugs to work out.

And honestly, I couldn't care less about Hopper.


----------



## gordon1fan

Has anyone seen this YouTube video? Larger fonts in the guide. CE 0x1101 beta.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I guess you can't please everyone. Going from 7 lines to 6 lines per page in the List is a step in the wrong direction, IMO. I don't fine the fonts too small on my 75" screen from 10' away.


----------



## fjames

JerryMeeker said:


> I guess you can't please everyone. Going from 7 lines to 6 lines per page in the List is a step in the wrong direction, IMO. I don't fine the fonts too small on my 75" screen from 10' away.


I've had 1101 for a few days now. Wait until you see 6 lines in a field with the GSB (giant stupid box.) I don't know when it started, but there's now a vertical blue line in the guide at the minute mark. As if the different colored background wasn't enough. Or like we needed it at all, since it just tells you what time it is basically.

But it's a little snappier, the record all channels thing is gone, and if you get really bored, you can stare at the guide waiting for the blue line to jump.

I sit 7 feet from a 65" and the font is now frighteningly large. Like some alien font monster is coming to eat me if I nod off.


----------



## P Smith

fjames said:


> I've had 1101 for a few days now. Wait until you see 6 lines in a field with the GSB (giant stupid box.) I don't know when it started, but there's now a vertical blue line in the guide at the minute mark. As if the different colored background wasn't enough. Or like we needed it at all, since it just tells you what time it is basically.
> 
> But it's a little snappier, the record all channels thing is gone, and if you get really bored, you can stare at the guide waiting for the blue line to jump.
> 
> I sit 7 feet from a 65" and the font is now frighteningly large. Like some alien font monster is coming to eat me if I nod off.


any chance to post pictures to share your observations ?


----------



## cypherx

P Smith said:


> any chance to post pictures to share your observations ?


Theres a whole video on it, post 1687.

I for one think it's a step backwards. Might as well never did the GUI update. To me, the guide looks just like the previous GUI, just with a different (nonexistent basically) background and more flat cell borders. Back to the old 6 lines, thick bulky font.

I would welcome OPTIONS for small, medium, large fonts. Maybe small could show logos in the guide, medium is more like 1088 and then large would look like 1101 in the video posted a few posts up.

But as we know it's not a Democracy, and options are something DirecTV never seem to consider. Yet they can put a smooth scrolling option (which is worthless on an RVU connection) but they can't do a simple font change? I guess HTML5 is not anyone's specialty over at the DirecTV software engineering group.


----------



## JerryMeeker

fjames said:


> I sit 7 feet from a 65" and the font is now frighteningly large. Like some alien font monster is coming to eat me if I nod off.


In a perfect world, the GUI would be designed with a choice in the video settings to allow viewers to select larger or smaller fonts based on preference. Not being a programmer, I don't know how difficult this would be to implement, but we see similar options on other devices we use.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I just got 1088 and noticed the font was larger on the left hand menus. Going back to 6 channels after having 7 is so dumb!!

Noticed a new "Misc Options" setting that he didn't go into. Wonder what that is?

Looks like other things were fixed. A big one for me is the date something was recorded. It was listed on the right side now on the main List screen instead of having to go into More Info. That's a big thing for me!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> I just got 1088 and noticed the font was larger on the left hand menus. Going back to 6 channels after having 7 is so dumb!!
> 
> Noticed a new "Misc Options" setting that he didn't go into. Wonder what that is?
> 
> Looks like other things were fixed. A big one for me is the date something was recorded. It was listed on the right side now on the main List screen instead of having to go into More Info. That's a big thing for me!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Are you talking about release 1101? 1088 has seven lines per page in the guide, and does not have the "Misc Options" you mention.


----------



## mrknowitall526

JerryMeeker said:


> Are you talking about release 1101? 1088 has seven lines per page in the guide, and does not have the "Misc Options" you mention.


Was unclear. I was talking about 1088 at first, when was comparing 1101 from the screen shots.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

the2130 said:


> I have the issue others have been describing, with some recordings not showing up on the playlist. A reboot will correct it, but onl temporarily. After a day or so, the problem returns. Changing the sort order to alphabetical will also bring back the missing recordings, but the playlist switches back to latest-first the next time I pull it up. The recordings can be found and played from the Recording History, but it's a cumbersome way to view your recordings (you have to sift through all the cancelled and deleted recordings) and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a playlist to display your recordings.
> 
> This GUI is an absolute mess. It's an embarrassment. How could something this bad have made it to end users? Has anyone involved in developing this awful software been fired?


Missing Playlist Recordings Possible Temp Fix: Watch and delete or just delete the newest recording or the recording currently at the top of your Playlist, just did that now and it brought back all of my recordings without needing to reboot it. Now this particular recording is a manual one and it had older ones in its folder, not sure if a certain recording is causing the playlist to lose my recordings but the bottom line is this GUI has problems and why is it taking so long for Directv to remove the shaded progress bar.


----------



## Bill Broderick

GordonGekko said:


> Missing Playlist Recordings Possible Temp Fix: Watch and delete or just delete the newest recording or the recording currently at the top of your Playlist, just did that now and it brought back all of my recordings without needing to reboot it. Now this particular recording is a manual one and it had older ones in its folder, not sure if a certain recording is causing the playlist to lose my recordings but the bottom line is this GUI has problems and why is it taking so long for Directv to remove the shaded progress bar.


The same incompetent programmers who coded the new GUI, guided by the same incompetent project managers who guided the effort of creating that piece of crap implementation, are now trying to get rid of the multitude of bugs that they personally implemented.

That's why it's taking so long for Directv to remove the shaded progress bar.

A competent staff would go a long way toward solving the problems (even if they had throw out the poorly designed and written code and start from scatch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrj

Bill Broderick said:


> A competent staff would go a long way toward solving the problems (even if they had throw out the poorly designed and written code and start from scatch.


Yes, and a competent project develop crew would have never released this mess. For the years I've been with DTV, I had my doubts that they ever had a solid plan for their product platform. And certainly, their execution of "enhancements" has much to be desired.


----------



## fjames

Hmm, the 1101 in the video isn't like mine exactly.

One of the things I like in 1101 (went straight there from 1088) is Settings is now on the bottom in the menu - so you can just page down instead of page down-arrow up because there was something else in the last slot. I watched the vid just to find the "more options" or whatever someone mentioned, as I don't remember it. On the vid 1101, that's what's in the last slot, below settings. So I don't have that.

Just a comment - the way it works now for page scrolling is the same as it always has, but with fewer lines it can be like some kind of psychological torture. So, if I have this straight in my head, the way page scrolling works is it's a "minus 2" setup, so that the last two lines on page 2 become the first two lines of page 3 (or any successive pages after p1.) The GSB is always in line 2 (on any page except p1) and takes 3 lines worth of space. What this means is, on any page after p2, if you're paging down, you only have to look at what's below the GSB (because you've already seen the first two on the previous page.)

What I meant by psychological torture is, on a 6 line page, you have a grand total of two entries per page that are relevant. Two. The torture reference is that I've been so beaten down by their continued incompetence I just don't care anymore, I'll tell them whatever they want.

On an 8 line page, only 4 are relevant.

All of this, as far as I can deduce, is directly because of the GSB (and exacerbated by the zoomed element/larger font.)


----------



## JerryMeeker

fjames said:


> Hmm, the 1101 in the video isn't like mine exactly.
> 
> One of the things I like in 1101 (went straight there from 1088) is Settings is now on the bottom in the menu - so you can just page down instead of page down-arrow up because there was something else in the last slot. I watched the vid just to find the "more options" or whatever someone mentioned, as I don't remember it. On the vid 1101, that's what's in the last slot, below settings. So I don't have that.
> 
> Just a comment - the way it works now for page scrolling is the same as it always has, but with fewer lines it can be like some kind of psychological torture. So, if I have this straight in my head, the way page scrolling works is it's a "minus 2" setup, so that the last two lines on page 2 become the first two lines of page 3 (or any successive pages after p1.) The GSB is always in line 2 (on any page except p1) and takes 3 lines worth of space. What this means is, on any page after p2, if you're paging down, you only have to look at what's below the GSB (because you've already seen the first two on the previous page.)
> 
> What I meant by psychological torture is, on a 6 line page, you have a grand total of two entries per page that are relevant. Two. The torture reference is that I've been so beaten down by their continued incompetence I just don't care anymore, I'll tell them whatever they want.
> 
> On an 8 line page, only 4 are relevant.
> 
> All of this, as far as I can deduce, is directly because of the GSB (and exacerbated by the zoomed element/larger font.)


I read your post several times, and still have no idea what you are talking about. I guess for starters, I don't know what GSB means.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

fjames said:


> Settings is now on the bottom in the menu


Settings should really be at the top of the menu screen, MENU>LEFT ARROW>SELECT or make MENU>MENU a shortcut.


----------



## fjames

JerryMeeker said:


> I read your post several times, and still have no idea what you are talking about. I guess for starters, I don't know what GSB means.


 GSB=Giant Stupid Box ... it's just easier to type GSB. All it means is, there's 1 line at top of page - the GSB takes 3 lines - that sums to 4, and in a 6 line field, there's only 2 left. Every new GUI works that way, it's just more noticeable with the loss of lines. It scrolls weird (retaining 2 of the previous page's items) because of the damn box. So, the first line on a new page is from the last page - the second (GSB) line is from the last page - and there's only two left for new entries (on a six line page.) It means on a basic List page, you'll be scrolling 4 relevant items p/page.



TheRatPatrol said:


> Settings should really be at the top of the menu screen, MENU>LEFT ARROW>SELECT or make MENU>MENU a shortcut.


Even if Settings was at the top, you'd still have to arrow left _twice_ to get there. I might make a shortcut, I bought a Harmony just because of this gui, but I have too many already, and the Harmony isn't exactly an ergonomic masterpiece (lots of itty-bitty buttons.)

Edit: Just to be clear, in my earlier post I wasn't saying I liked Settings at the bottom, what I liked was that it wasn't NEXT to the bottom anymore.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

fjames said:


> I bought a Harmony


Which model Harmony did you buy?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Never had a single issue with 1088.
Have not had a single issue with 1101.
I watch programming not guides and menus.


----------



## Aliens

I checked yesterday to see what software I have and saw it was updated on 6/24. You could have fooled me. Can't say I notice a change in speed on anything. Still sluggish.


----------



## P Smith

Aliens said:


> what software I have


missint its number ... 1088,1099,1101 ?


----------



## Aliens

1088


----------



## cypherx

I’m with ya Aliens. Supposedly they took logos out of the guide between 1037 and 1088 to “speed it up”, or at least that’s what all the posters say here and the other site. It’s just as slow as it was. Shoulda, coulda and woulda put an option in for guide sizing. The smaller size could fit the logos, the larger size could castrate a line of information and make it less usable. People set it how they want and what looks best on their screen size and everyone wins. They build complex satellites and launch them into space, but they can’t figure out a simple list type menu in display settings to make it work for all. One size fits all may have been required in the 80’s when you only had 640k of memory to work with, but times have changed!


----------



## jdspencer

I have a single HR44-500 on 1088. 
As mentioned many times, this firmware version is abysmal.
Let me itemize the problems as I see them.

The Playlist: With the slow response to remote commands, it's quite easy to accidentally delete programs. Not to mention the huge size of the box. Speaking of that box, after exiting a program I would expect the box would highlight that program allowing you to delete it if needed. 

Slow remote response: This is just plain unacceptable for many reasons.

The Guide: My biggest problem is that there is too much wasted space between entries.
And too few lines, which looks like with 1100 is going to get worse. Also. too few hours shown.
With a smaller font, more hours could be listed. At least, with 1088, the problem with horizontal scrolling was fixed. It seems that they are using a larger font because of larger screen sizes.

Bottom banner: It takes too much room at the bottom the screen. Is the DirecTV w/logo really needed above the program name? Removing that and reducing the shading would reduce the banner height.

Menu: Again, there's a lot of wasted space between lines of icons. The order of the list on the left should be reordered (possibly with Settings closer to the top of the list). And, the top entry needs to be the highlighted on the left, instead of the icons. Too easy to use down arrow when trying to scroll to a different menu item.


----------



## mrphil

I had no issue with the previous GUI prior to the recent changes, including a recent update on a Sunday, which I thought was unheard of. I wish they'd leave well enough alone and concentrate on fixing things that either never worked, or were broken some time ago with an update. For example, were customers clogging the phone lines complaining about the ability to search for either the oldest/newest recording, or A-Z / Z-A? It was so much easier bringing up a movie starting with 'W' having the Z-A search available. Many other examples come to mind, one of which is fixing the issue with some programs having no first aired date, thus setting up a recording using only new episodes doesn't work properly.


----------



## fjames

TheRatPatrol said:


> Which model Harmony did you buy?


The 950. I'd like to start over with it, never having had a universal before, but I don't have the heart for it. It takes awhile for your brain to grok the logic of it, and by then you've got band-aids on top of band-aids. But at least I know what they all do, mostly.


----------



## P Smith

mrphil said:


> including a recent update on a Sunday, which I thought was unheard of.


since DVRs taking a couple of different versions last days, it would be more informative if you'll provide your version from SystemInfo screen


----------



## jdspencer

In addition to the list I posted above, the functionality is also horrendous.

Especially, the remote response to the menus and channel changes.

Can anyone who has used version 1100 say this better?
So much for removing logos to speed thing up.


----------



## mrphil

P Smith said:


> since DVRs taking a couple of different versions last days, it would be more informative if you'll provide your version from SystemInfo screen


HR44-500 - 1088


----------



## Steveknj

I WANT MORE said:


> Never had a single issue with 1088.
> Have not had a single issue with 1101.
> I watch programming not guides and menus.


We all watch programming. Getting to the programming is the issue. Recording programming is an issue. Having a third of the programming blocked by a giant progress bar is an issue. I'm sure you'd be happy with no guide or any type of interface, as long as you have programming?


----------



## Steveknj

jdspencer said:


> I have a single HR44-500 on 1088.
> As mentioned many times, this firmware version is abysmal.
> Let me itemize the problems as I see them.
> 
> The Playlist: With the slow response to remote commands, it's quite easy to accidentally delete programs. Not to mention the huge size of the box. Speaking of that box, after exiting a program I would expect the box would highlight that program allowing you to delete it if needed.
> 
> Slow remote response: This is just plain unacceptable for many reasons.
> 
> The Guide: My biggest problem is that there is too much wasted space between entries.
> And too few lines, which looks like with 1100 is going to get worse. Also. too few hours shown.
> With a smaller font, more hours could be listed. At least, with 1088, the problem with horizontal scrolling was fixed. It seems that they are using a larger font because of larger screen sizes.
> 
> Bottom banner: It takes too much room at the bottom the screen. Is the DirecTV w/logo really needed above the program name? Removing that and reducing the shading would reduce the banner height.
> 
> Menu: Again, there's a lot of wasted space between lines of icons. The order of the list on the left should be reordered (possibly with Settings closer to the top of the list). And, the top entry needs to be the highlighted on the left, instead of the icons. Too easy to use down arrow when trying to scroll to a different menu item.


For me at least, going to 1088 fixed my lagging issues. It's not the quickest interface, but I no longer have too much slowness except on the main menu where the interface is a mess. They need to remove everything but the menu and forget about the right<->scrolling options with the big icons. Not necessary and slows everything down. But not something that's really too brutal. As for font size, having the option to change fonts would be nice. But I see everything fine on my 55" 4k and my 48" HDTV I just have a feeling it's not optimized for really smaller TVs.


----------



## CTJon

I must say that, particularly recently, I have not read of one "new, redesigned" web site or interface to an application that is better than what it replaced. Staff probably have to redesign to keep their jobs - otherwise no one would need them but what they come up with is just much, much worse. Look at TIVO forums they are going through same issues. All sorts of places are doing this but why? commercial web sites maybe so they can put more ads on the sights but really - i don't see how justification can be made for these updates


----------



## cypherx

Steveknj said:


> We all watch programming. Getting to the programming is the issue. Recording programming is an issue. Having a third of the programming blocked by a giant progress bar is an issue. I'm sure you'd be happy with no guide or any type of interface, as long as you have programming?


Indeed. That guy you were replying to would probably be happy with a system that was incapable of generating on screen graphics. All they need is a set top box with a display and a number on the front, aka cable box from the 80's and early 90's. A newspaper and vcrplus codes is all they need.

I personally am so glad we evolved from that!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I’ve been visiting family this past week and they have Charter Spectrum. Their guide only had 4 channels per page. And no 30 second skip, they have fast forward through commercials like the old VCR days.

So let’s be glad for what we have!


----------



## mrknowitall526

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've been visiting family this past week and they have Charter Spectrum. Their guide only had 4 channels per page. And no 30 second skip, they have fast forward through commercials like the old VCR days.
> 
> So let's be glad for what we have!


Yeah Service Electric around here in PA has that guide. It's terrible! When I had cable at my old house (Blue Ridge Communications), we at least had the Passport software on the DVR which looked better than the Motorola based one that that ^ is.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrphil

RoyGBiv said:


> Thank you. I just did it. Why would they hide something like this??????
> 
> SMK


If you find that out, while you have their attention....please find out why they removed the Oldest to Newest, Z-A and sort by category capabilities! (Rls 1088)


----------



## Bill Broderick

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've been visiting family this past week and they have Charter Spectrum. Their guide only had 4 channels per page. And no 30 second skip, they have fast forward through commercials like the old VCR days.
> 
> So let's be glad for what we have!


When the best we can say about Directv's new technology is "at least it doesn't suck as much as my local cable company", then you know that Directv I heading in the wrong direction under AT&T.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrummerBoy523

JerryMeeker said:


> I had the missing recordings issue happen once. After a restart, everything was back to normal, and it hasn't occurred again since then. Based on my own experience, I would not say this is a big issue.


You would be wrong. We have done a reboot more than once. The majority of our recordings do NOT show up under ALL. We have to change the sort constantly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrummerBoy523

GordonGekko said:


> Missing Playlist Recordings Possible Temp Fix: Watch and delete or just delete the newest recording or the recording currently at the top of your Playlist, just did that now and it brought back all of my recordings without needing to reboot it. Now this particular recording is a manual one and it had older ones in its folder, not sure if a certain recording is causing the playlist to lose my recordings but the bottom line is this GUI has problems and why is it taking so long for Directv to remove the shaded progress bar.


Doesn't work for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrummerBoy523

I WANT MORE said:


> Never had a single issue with 1088.
> Have not had a single issue with 1101.
> I watch programming not guides and menus.


Hard to watch programming when it doesn't show up in your list. This thing is a POS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordon1fan

Last night I downloaded the CE 1101. So far it fixed all the bugs from 1088 that I know of but my VOD quit working. Later I’m going to try a red button double reboot and see if that brings it back. So far I like it with the bigger fonts in the guide and also in the menu and the list.


----------



## compnurd

gordon1fan said:


> Last night I downloaded the CE 1101. So far it fixed all the bugs from 1088 that I know of but my VOD quit working. Later I'm going to try a red button double reboot and see if that brings it back. So far I like it with the bigger fonts in the guide and also in the menu and the list.


Probably quit because it is a CE and you may not have edgecutter enabled


----------



## mrknowitall526

Ok so I thought 1088 fixed the "all channels" problem? I set a series recording for Seinfeld last night by double-clicking the R button in the guide on channel 247 and then changed the options to All episodes, since clearly none of them are first run. I checked the to do list (or whatever it's called now) and it was recording more than just those on 247. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrj

Here's an idea for DTV, come out with the "New, New GUI" (which is really the prior, old GUI). Instantly all the problems are solved! Every week I seem to find another problem or something I don't like with the New GUI. This is ugly.


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> You would be wrong. We have done a reboot more than once. The majority of our recordings do NOT show up under ALL. We have to change the sort constantly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not that I am wrong, because what I reported is what I see on my DVR, an HR54 with 1080 SW, and it is still true. I don't doubt that you are seeing the issue. It would not be the first time that different users are having different experiences. Not sure why that happens, but possibly because we have different DVR's?


----------



## Aliens

To show how screwed up this 1088SW version is, the client is now much faster than the Genie.


----------



## P Smith

Aliens said:


> To show how screwed up this 1088SW version is, the client is now much faster than the Genie.


it was recommended: "clearmybox" cmd, two cold reboots
did you follow it ?


----------



## Aliens

P Smith said:


> it was recommended: "clearmybox" cmd, two cold reboots
> did you follow it ?


Not yet, but I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## mrknowitall526

1088. Also just experienced the missing recordings bug for the first time. Clear my box brought them back. 

I went from 1037 to 1088. Had 0 problems on 1037. Ugh. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> 1088. Also just experienced the missing recordings bug for the first time. Clear my box brought them back.
> 
> I went from 1037 to 1088. Had 0 problems on 1037. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


In my experience, a simple restart restores missing items to the list, and is probably faster.


----------



## mrknowitall526

JerryMeeker said:


> In my experience, a simple restart restores missing items to the list, and is probably faster.


Meaning what, just turn on and off again?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

mrknowitall526 said:


> Meaning what, just turn on and off again?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No,
Menu, Settings and Help, Settings, Reset, Restart my Receiver
or
find the red button on the receiver and press it and let it go.


----------



## the2130

JerryMeeker said:


> In my experience, a simple restart restores missing items to the list, and is probably faster.


It will take as long as 24 hours for the guide to completely rebuild and the fix is only temporary.


----------



## Bill Broderick

the2130 said:


> It will take as long as 24 hours for the guide to completely rebuild and the fix is only temporary.


The fix *MAY* only be temporary. Some of us who have had this problem have not had it reoccur. In my case, I had it happen in early June, executed a CLEARMYBOX and everything returned. I haven't experienced the problem since. That doesn't mean that I won't see the problem again. It just means that I haven't.

The one thing that seems to be consistent with DirecTV's problems is that they are inconsistent from customer to customer. Some people have absolutely no problems. Others have a multitude of problems. We can never assume that because we are experiencing a problem, that everyone else will have the same problem.


----------



## n3ntj

I have an HR54 and C61k and have this bug as of last week. About half of my recorded programs are nowhere to be found in the Playlist (main list or even in the sorted categories).


----------



## GekkoDBS

n3ntj said:


> I have an HR54 and C61k and have this bug as of last week. About half of my recorded programs are nowhere to be found in the Playlist (main list or even in the sorted categories).


None of the original workarounds are working, I now have to hit the reset button every day or every other day to reclaim the missing recordings.


----------



## southsider

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've been visiting family this past week and they have Charter Spectrum. Their guide only had 4 channels per page. And no 30 second skip, they have fast forward through commercials like the old VCR days.
> 
> So let's be glad for what we have!


There are several Spectrum guides, depending on the city and the cable box one has. I love the version we currently have with our six-tuner DVR. Compared to what we experienced with the new Directv GUI update, I'm glad we made the switch.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah the spectrum guide on the Cisco Explorer 9865hdc 6 tuner MRDVR that some family has in the Hudson Valley NY system is real nice. It’s full HD, easy to read and I believe 7 lines with no banner ads. There’s a Samsung box in the bedroom we stay and it has full access to the living room DVR and it’s also HD graphics and poster art on demand, channel logos and extremely fast tuning. I went into the diagnostics menu and many of the HD channels are now in MPEG4, adding to DVR space savings. Picture quality is far better than Comcast’s over compressed Mpeg4. They also have gigabit internet available if you want to pay for it. I have to say the cable technology came A LONG way from what it used to be.


----------



## DavidR

gordon1fan said:


> Last night I downloaded the CE 1101. So far it fixed all the bugs from 1088 that I know of but my VOD quit working. Later I'm going to try a red button double reboot and see if that brings it back. So far I like it with the bigger fonts in the guide and also in the menu and the list.


I also downloaded 1101, and it still has the missing recordings problem. Although, it did take 3 days for the problem to rear it's ugly head. Wish I could figure out how to reproduce the issue on demand, but it seems random to me. Also, 1101 completely breaks On Demand, all On Demand channels show as "unavailable". I would advise against loading 1101, it's less functional than 1088.


----------



## DavidR

the2130 said:


> It will take as long as 24 hours for the guide to completely rebuild and the fix is only temporary.


Not to mention the 5 minute gaps in whatever was recording when you do the restart. And then you might find playlist is screwed up again 20 minutes after restart. Has anybody tried calling retention and getting some kind of compensation for having to put up with broken software for months?


----------



## gordon1fan

Hey moderator, is there a way that you could make this a sticky thread or create a new thread at the top of the page? DIRECTV is having so many issues with the latest firmware software that people is flocking to this forum looking for answers. And all they’re doing is creating new threads that is not necessary. Thanks!


----------



## I WANT MORE

Downloaded 1101 on 6/30.
Have not had a single issue. 
Have no issues with the guide/menu layout.
Would like to have the logos back in the guide but can live without them.


----------



## Aliens

P Smith said:


> it was recommended: "clearmybox" cmd, two cold reboots
> did you follow it ?





Aliens said:


> Not yet, but I'll give it a try. Thanks.


It helped a little. Scrolling over is fast but scrolling down is painfully slow. Some other commands are still too slow. When I first received the HR-54 a few years ago it was lightning fast. In some instances, I feel like I have the HR-34 again.

We are in the era of releasing equipment, not just satellite receivers, that aren't ready for primetime just to get them to market and rely on software updates to correct any problems that crop up. This is a lazy and incompetent way of doing business and it should stop, but it won't.


----------



## carl6

gordon1fan said:


> Hey moderator, is there a way that you could make this a sticky thread or create a new thread at the top of the page? DIRECTV is having so many issues with the latest firmware software that people is flocking to this forum looking for answers. And all they're doing is creating new threads that is not necessary. Thanks!


This thread is 85 pages long. I'm not sure that putting it as a sticky would really serve much purpose. Perhaps a much more condensed version of this thread with just a handful of posts hitting the key points would better serve the purpose?


----------



## mrknowitall526

recordings went missing again on 1088 yesterday. Somehow, miraculously, my mother was able to figure out how to go into manage recordings and watch her show that way? I would never have thought of that, but at least you could find it. But she was really pissed off about it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdspencer

I haven't had the missing programs problem.

But, with 1088 on my HR44-500 it is totally unusable.
I've done the Menu Reset, Clearmybox actions and it seems to be more responsive for a while afterward. But, then it's back to its old tricks. The latest being the time lag of bringing up the Playlist.

Having come from an industry where I programmed the software for aircraft simulators I can't see why this firmware is so temperamental.

When can I expect the NR for FW ver 1100?


----------



## jacinkcmo

my 1088 did it again today. I find that pressing the "0" to sort the list alphabetically brings them all back, but sort by latest and many disappear again.


----------



## n3ntj

GordonGekko said:


> None of the original workarounds are working, I now have to hit the reset button every day or every other day to reclaim the missing recordings.


The many bugs in this new GUI/firmware update is unreal.


----------



## mrknowitall526

jacinkcmo said:


> my 1088 did it again today. I find that pressing the "0" to sort the list alphabetically brings them all back, but sort by latest and many disappear again.


Yup

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

I'll tell you one thing about the new GUI (I am in 1088). When deleting a program, *pay close attention*! On a number of occasions, I have exited a program after finishing viewing, pressed the Red Botton to delete the program, only to notice that the cursor was highlighting a different program that was not ready for deletion. At this time, I am not sure what is causing this undesirable behavior.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> I'll tell you one thing about the new GUI (I am in 1088). When deleting a program, *pay close attention*! On a number of occasions, I have exited a program after finishing viewing, pressed the Red Botton to delete the program, only to notice that the cursor was highlighting a different program that was not ready for deletion. At this time, I am not sure what is causing this undesirable behavior.


I typically delete before exiting a program. But, I regularly exit into a different folder than the program that I was watching was in.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

I was in a folder today, went back to the list. The folder was gone and only the latest episode was showing. Pressed exit and then list again and the folder was back. 

How can they mess up such basic functions? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfatboy

JerryMeeker said:


> I'll tell you one thing about the new GUI (I am in 1088). When deleting a program, *pay close attention*! On a number of occasions, I have exited a program after finishing viewing, pressed the Red Botton to delete the program, only to notice that the cursor was highlighting a different program that was not ready for deletion. At this time, I am not sure what is causing this undesirable behavior.


This has happened to me more than once. I had a folder with 50 House Hunters Internationals. One had "keep" on it. The folder is now gone. I'm not sure if the whole thing got deleted due to the crappy gui or if it's the disappearing playlist bug.

Unbelievable


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrfatboy said:


> This has happened to me more than once. I had a folder with 50 House Hunters Internationals. One had "keep" on it. The folder is now gone. I'm not sure if the whole thing got deleted due to the crappy gui or if it's the disappearing playlist bug.
> 
> Unbelievable


Change the sort order to alphabetical. It if it returns, it's the GUI bug. If so, either restart the genie (I think) or execute a CLEARMYBOX (I know, because that's what I did) to get the missing programs back into the date sorted playlistm

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

Bill Broderick said:


> Change the sort order to alphabetical. It if it returns, it's the GUI bug. If so, either restart the genie (I think) or execute a CLEARMYBOX (I know, because that's what I did) to get the missing programs back into the date sorted playlistm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sort order is no longer working, just hit red reset button.


----------



## gwade

Has anyone had an issue with the connection to the dish bugging out several times since the new update? I keep getting "lost connection" issues on my HR44 that are solved by either a) resetting the power inserter or b) resetting (not consistent). Now my inserter could be failing (but my other boxes are working just fine) so I spent the 12 bucks to order a new one, but damn...this is such a pain in the ass. Anyone having this issue with 1088?


----------



## texasbrit

Haven't heard about this issue on 1088. What error message(s) are you seeing?


----------



## JerryMeeker

gwade said:


> Has anyone had an issue with the connection to the dish bugging out several times since the new update? I keep getting "lost connection" issues on my HR44 that are solved by either a) resetting the power inserter or b) resetting (not consistent). Now my inserter could be failing (but my other boxes are working just fine) so I spent the 12 bucks to order a new one, but damn...this is such a pain in the ass. Anyone having this issue with 1088?


Does not sound like a software issue to me.


----------



## gwade

texasbrit said:


> Haven't heard about this issue on 1088. What error message(s) are you seeing?


It's the 775 error code. All other receivers always work fine with it pops up so I've narrowed it down to either the power inserter (cheap fix) or the box itself (PITA) (unlikely it's the cabling as it's been fine for several years and only started acting up after the new GUI (which is why I asked). We'll see if the new inserter arriving in a few days solves the problem.


----------



## jimmie57

gwade said:


> It's the 775 error code. All other receivers always work fine with it pops up so I've narrowed it down to either the power inserter (cheap fix) or the box itself (PITA) (unlikely it's the cabling as it's been fine for several years and only started acting up after the new GUI (which is why I asked). We'll see if the new inserter arriving in a few days solves the problem.


775 could definitely be the coax or coax connections. I would check every accessible fitting in the coax to that receiver. It just takes a tiny bit of looseness to get that message.


----------



## jacinkcmo

And another thing I've noticed on 1088. When looking at cast members of a given show, and then choosing either movies or tv shows they've been in, the results screen is often blank...there is a number of movies/shows in the heading but no list.


----------



## Bill Broderick

gwade said:


> It's the 775 error code. All other receivers always work fine with it pops up so I've narrowed it down to either the power inserter (cheap fix) or the box itself (PITA) (unlikely it's the cabling as it's been fine for several years and only started acting up after the new GUI (which is why I asked). We'll see if the new inserter arriving in a few days solves the problem.


If it were the power inserter, you'd likely have issues with other receivers as well.
I'm not sure how the fact that your cables have been working fine previously allows them to be eliminated from suspicion. Any cable or connectors between your splitter and receiver should be considered suspect until they've been eliminated.

It might not be a bad idea to swap the location of your Genie and another receiver and see if the problem follows the Genie or if it remains in the same location. That could help narrow down the possible points of failure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrj

This GUI is a mess and it seems to get worse with updates IMO. But I'm serious with this question, does anyone have recent experience with the DISH system? I'm wondering how it compares to DTV's GUI. I'm not sure how much longer I can stand this garbage.


----------



## Tom_S

Getting very tired of continually losing the programs from the list. Sorting does not work, but it seems running a system test works, and only takes about 30 seconds. As long as your not recording anything at the time you can do it. DirecTV, Either fix or rollback this release, it is the biggest POS since the early HR20 days!


----------



## JerryMeeker

Does anyone have a theory why this issue affects some users but not others? The inconsistency of reported issues has me wondering what the variables are. I have a HR54 with SW 1088 and am not seeing this issue at all.


----------



## fjames

JerryMeeker said:


> Does anyone have a theory why this issue affects some users but not others? The inconsistency of reported issues has me wondering what the variables are. I have a HR54 with SW 1088 and am not seeing this issue at all.


There's at least 3 54s and 4 44s, so people could start adding the full model number. Internal vs. external HDD might matter, at least it's a variable. For some issues, whether you go straight to the display, or through another device might matter.

The obvious under the hood issues I have on 1101 are the disappearing list (also on 1088 for me, but less often now, maybe once a week), loss of contact with an HR24 on whole home (need to reboot the 24) and coming out of a recorded program to some completely unrelated list item.

As to design, my top pet peeve is the way you now have to hunt to find whether you are in a folder or not. They moved the icon to the right on the new one and now (1101) it's hollow (line drawing) and I think it used to at least be solid. I've had to train myself to actually read the "are you sure..." warning every time. It used to be essentially autonomic, which is what I would call the result of good design, for info so fundamental to usage.

I'm on an external and have HR44-700.


----------



## JerryMeeker

fjames said:


> There's at least 3 54s and 4 44s, so people could start adding the full model number. Internal vs. external HDD might matter, at least it's a variable. For some issues, whether you go straight to the display, or through another device might matter.
> 
> The obvious under the hood issues I have on 1101 are the disappearing list (also on 1088 for me, but less often now, maybe once a week), loss of contact with an HR24 on whole home (need to reboot the 24) and coming out of a recorded program to some completely unrelated list item.
> 
> As to design, my top pet peeve is the way you now have to hunt to find whether you are in a folder or not. They moved the icon to the right on the new one and now (1101) it's hollow (line drawing) and I think it used to at least be solid. I've had to train myself to actually read the "are you sure..." warning every time. It used to be essentially autonomic, which is what I would call the result of good design, for info so fundamental to usage.
> 
> I'm on an external and have HR44-700.


FWIW, I have a HR54-700 on 1088 SW, and external eSata drive, am routing the signal through a Marantz 8802A, and do not use CEC or HDMI Control.

Of the issues you mention, I also have an HR24, but have never lost contact with it. Coming out of a recorded program and landing in an unexpected place occurs for me quite often and, like you say, the behavior requires me to be extra vigilant.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> FWIW, I have a HR54-700 on 1088 SW, and external eSata drive, am routing the signal through a Marantz 8802A, and do not use CEC or HDMI Control.
> 
> Of the issues you mention, I also have an HR24, but have never lost contact with it. Coming out of a recorded program and landing in an unexpected place occurs for me quite often and, like you say, the behavior requires me to be extra vigilant.


Inconsistencies in bugs from person to person is nothing new.

The one example that I can think of off the top of my head is that there are a bunch of on demand channels that I can only watch on the DVR that recorded program. Others claim to have never experienced this problem.

Now, maybe they're not recording the same on demand channels that I am. But, I've had it happen far too often pn far too many channels to believe that other people (who who record on demand programming) are just lucky enough to never record the same channels that I do.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fjames

The loss of contact with the HR24 didn't start until 1101 for me, and has happened twice now ( I went straight from 1088 to 1101.) My path from the 44 is a little complicated ... out to a powered splitter, then to an Oppo 105D for video processing, then the display. The Oppo has a second HDMI out that goes to a Denon 1411CI for audio processing.

The splitter is so I can have a straight shot to the display from the 44, so I can listen to CD music hardwired from the Denon while watching sports. There might be a way to rig that in setup, but it's easier for me to plug in a wire.


----------



## samthegam

My HR 44-500 received 1101. It looks more like the AT&T WatchTV guide. The fonts are bigger and they moved the location of Manage Recordings within the LIST view. The GUIDE is faster to scroll through. Also if you set the receiver to output 480i or 480p with standard definition programming you get prompted to set the output to best settings which is done automatically. It disables the 480i & 480p settings and prefers the HD ones. I guess the upside of doing this is the guide no longer looks terrible when switching to SD programming.

I wish DirecTV would bring the logos back in the guide.


----------



## slice1900

fjames said:


> There's at least 3 54s and 4 44s, so people could start adding the full model number. Internal vs. external HDD might matter, at least it's a variable. For some issues, whether you go straight to the display, or through another device might matter.


Well it could be worse than that - its possible it might depend on what software version you were running when the recording was originally set up. Maybe it sets things up a tiny bit differently now than it used to, and that's why they are disappearing.

I have no evidence so I'm not suggesting this is in the case unless someone else found something to suggest that, I'm just throwing this out to point out that sometimes issues like this are a lot more subtle and complicated than "everyone running software version xxxx sees this" or "everyone with a particular hardware model sees that".


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> Inconsistencies in bugs from person to person is nothing new.
> 
> The one example that I can think of off the top of my head is that there are a bunch of on demand channels that I can only watch on the DVR that recorded program. Others claim to have never experienced this problem.
> 
> Now, maybe they're not recording the same on demand channels that I am. But, I've had it happen far too often pn far too many channels to believe that other people (who who record on demand programming) are just lucky enough to never record the same channels that I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have the same issue of not being able to watch on-demand programs on DVR's where they were not recorded. I never considered this a bug, I just thought this is the way it worked. I don't watch enough on-demand programming, so this has never been a big issue for me.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

JerryMeeker said:


> In my experience, a simple restart restores missing items to the list, and is probably faster.


the issue re-appears. We can't find many of our newest/most recent recordings in our list. Yet we see them from our HR24. Ridiculous.


----------



## mrknowitall526

DrummerBoy523 said:


> the issue re-appears. We can't find many of our newest/most recent recordings in our list. Yet we see them from our HR24. Ridiculous.


I haven't tried looking on the clients when they disappear on the 44.

It just happened again. System test didn't work like someone suggested. I hate the alphabetical sort - I check the list to see what new stuff might have been recorded. If I don't know what I'm looking for ABC sort is useless! I did a restart and they came back.

Then I did a RBR and did 02468 to see if I could get 1101 but I guess it's not in the stream now. So annoying.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

mrknowitall526 said:


> I haven't tried looking on the clients when they disappear on the 44.
> 
> It just happened again. System test didn't work like someone suggested. I hate the alphabetical sort - I check the list to see what new stuff might have been recorded. If I don't know what I'm looking for ABC sort is useless! I did a restart and they came back.
> 
> Then I did a RBR and did 02468 to see if I could get 1101 but I guess it's not in the stream now. So annoying.


I can see all my shows listed on my HR24. If a show is missing, but if I go to my HR24 I can see it and play it. Once I've played it on the HR24, it shows up on my HR54.


----------



## mrknowitall526

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I can see all my shows listed on my HR24. If a show is missing, but if I go to my HR24 I can see it and play it. Once I've played it on the HR24, it shows up on my HR54.


How about a client?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrj

Maybe this question has been asked and answered before but I really wonder if AT&T/DTV reads this forum? Do they see there are 80 plus pages of mostly negative complaints about this GUI? My worry is the powers-to-be at DTV are clueless of how the customer base feel about their offering.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

New issue with GUI:
We were watching a recorded show and when it ended we decided to watch another recording so we hit list and started watching something else (w/o exiting first recording). After about 5 mins, the show we were watching just stopped and went back to the list. Turns out that the first recording apparently kept going in the background and when it ended the DVR just decided to stop showing the recording we were watching. Sigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> New issue with GUI:
> We were watching a recorded show and when it ended we decided to watch another recording so we hit list and started watching something else (w/o exiting first recording). After about 5 mins, the show we were watching just stopped and went back to the list. Turns out that the first recording apparently kept going in the background and when it ended the DVR just decided to stop showing the recording we were watching. Sigh.


I suspect something else was going on. When you selected the new show to view, the previous show doesn't continue "playing in the background".


----------



## Clemsole

wrj said:


> Maybe this question has been asked and answered before but I really wonder if AT&T/DTV reads this forum? Do they see there are 80 plus pages of mostly negative complaints about this GUI? My worry is the powers-to-be at DTV are clueless of how the customer base feel about their offering.


AT&T/DTV is to dumb to be able to read anything. The have the minds of a ONE year old and have their heads up their ass's.


----------



## jimmie57

wrj said:


> Maybe this question has been asked and answered before but I really wonder if AT&T/DTV reads this forum? Do they see there are 80 plus pages of mostly negative complaints about this GUI? My worry is the powers-to-be at DTV are clueless of how the customer base feel about their offering.


From what I have read :
Most likely that they do NOT read this forum. They have their own and the Edge cutter Forum that they use.
Before AT&T DirecTV did use this forum along with their own.


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> I haven't tried looking on the clients when they disappear on the 44.
> 
> It just happened again. System test didn't work like someone suggested. I hate the alphabetical sort - I check the list to see what new stuff might have been recorded. If I don't know what I'm looking for ABC sort is useless! I did a restart and they came back.
> 
> Then I did a RBR and did 02468 to see if I could get 1101 but I guess it's not in the stream now. So annoying.


I don't like the alphabetical sort either. But, there are times where restarting is impractical.

If something else is being recorded, and there is a specific recorded program that I want to watch, but has disappeared from the Playlist, using the alphabetical sort, until the DVR is no longer recording anything, will allow me to watch the "invisible" programs.

I only had the disappearing program problem happen to me once (very early after receiving 1088). At the time, alphabetic sort allowed the missing programs to be displayed. More recently, others have reported that alphabetic sort no longer solves the problem. I can confirm or refute that claim.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

We haven't noticed anything unusual with visibility of our HR24-200's playlist from HR44 or client (c61). What we have noticed, and this is only since software 1088 (1037 was fine), is that the HR44-700 sometimes freezes when trying to delete a program out of the playlist. It happens about 3 times a week. None of the front panel buttons work, or either style DirecTV remote (we have both in the living room). Only thing you can do is get up and hit the little red button in the access card door.

Again, no issues at all with 1037. It ran fine, did not seem slow, never froze, and I really liked the look of the guide with the logos.


----------



## JerryMeeker

cypherx said:


> We haven't noticed anything unusual with visibility of our HR24-200's playlist from HR44 or client (c61). What we have noticed, and this is only since software 1088 (1037 was fine), is that the HR44-700 sometimes freezes when trying to delete a program out of the playlist. It happens about 3 times a week. None of the front panel buttons work, or either style DirecTV remote (we have both in the living room). Only thing you can do is get up and hit the little red button in the access card door.
> 
> Again, no issues at all with 1037. It ran fine, did not seem slow, never froze, and I really liked the look of the guide with the logos.


I too have experienced the occasional unresponsivenesss. The only difference is that a simple power off/power on has restored responsiveness.


----------



## GekkoDBS

wrj said:


> Maybe this question has been asked and answered before but I really wonder if AT&T/DTV reads this forum? Do they see there are 80 plus pages of mostly negative complaints about this GUI? My worry is the powers-to-be at DTV are clueless of how the customer base feel about their offering.


They are reading this forum: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?

Actual employees are posting on that thread and they are writing that they are working on GUI improvements.


----------



## Bill Broderick

GordonGekko said:


> They are reading this forum: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> Actual employees are posting on that thread and they are writing that they are working on GUI improvements.


"Actual employees" are the ones who f***ed up the GUI in the first place. So, I'm not holding my breath waiting for it to be fixed.

If newly hired contractors were posting about fixing the GUI on that thread, I might be more optimistic.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

GordonGekko said:


> They are reading this forum: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> Actual employees are posting on that thread and they are writing that they are working on GUI improvements.


I've seen screen shots of the current beta version that they are testing. Hardly an improvement. The fonts are so big that it might as well be in SD. I told retention's today on the phone that they should have a simple small, medium, large font size option in the settings. We all customize our phones, tablets and computers by setting our background, themes and icon positions. What's a little font size option in the guide going to hurt? I expressed the displeasure of losing caller ID on screen, losing the channel logos in the guide, and the random freezing when trying to delete recordings. When it freezes, there's no powering it off. Power button does nothing. Must hit the red button.


----------



## Bill Broderick

cypherx said:


> When it freezes, there's no powering it off. Power button does nothing. Must hit the red button.


Powering off via the power button wouldn't do anything anyway. That button doesn't power the DVR off. It just disables the video output. Everything else is still active.

Resetting the DVR, either via the menu or red button, orndisconnectimg the power are really the only ways to turn you DVR off.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> Powering off via the power button wouldn't do anything anyway. That button doesn't power the DVR off. It just disables the video output. Everything else is still active.
> 
> Resetting the DVR, either via the menu or red button, orndisconnectimg the power are really the only ways to turn you DVR off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bill, it is obvious that you are referring to my post in which I said that powering the DVR off and on cleared the issue for me. Of course I know that the DVR is never really powered off, but this doesn't change the fact that what I did resolved the issue for me. Since we really don't know what is causing this particular issue, something as simple as powering the DVR off and back on may actually resolve it. Unless you have actually tried it, I don't think you should rule it out.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Bill, it is obvious that you are referring to my post in which I said that powering the DVR off and on cleared the issue for me. Of course I know that the DVR is never really powered off, but this doesn't change the fact that what I did resolved the issue for me. Since we really don't know what is causing this particular issue, something as simple as powering the DVR off and back on may actually resolve it. Unless you have actually tried it, I don't think you should rule it out.


No. I was responding to the post that I quoted.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> No. I was responding to the post that I quoted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## texasbrit

cypherx said:


> I've seen screen shots of the current beta version that they are testing. Hardly an improvement. The fonts are so big that it might as well be in SD. I told retention's today on the phone that they should have a simple small, medium, large font size option in the settings. We all customize our phones, tablets and computers by setting our background, themes and icon positions. What's a little font size option in the guide going to hurt? I expressed the displeasure of losing caller ID on screen, losing the channel logos in the guide, and the random freezing when trying to delete recordings. When it freezes, there's no powering it off. Power button does nothing. Must hit the red button.


You'll never keep everyone happy. the latest version of the GUI has fonts that work on all of my 5 TVs. Caller ID is not supported by the new hardware (there's no phone jack). Channel logos gone? Great as far as I am concerned, they just clutter up the guide. Random freezing? Not on my HR54.


----------



## anubys

Bill Broderick said:


> It's kind of hidden. List/Manage Recordings. Then scroll down on the right side until you see the Playlist Share Settings menu. That's where you can change the settings
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's not hidden. The functionality you mention does not exist on my C61.

I have the 54 connected to the C61. How do I access the HR54 settings to change them? I tried disconnecting the HR54 from the C61 and connecting it directly to the TV but that didn't work. I have no idea why it didn't work.


----------



## Bill Broderick

anubys said:


> It's not hidden. The functionality you mention does not exist on my C61.
> 
> I have the 54 connected to the C61. How do I access the HR54 settings to change them? I tried disconnecting the HR54 from the C61 and connecting it directly to the TV but that didn't work. I have no idea why it didn't work.


The function is on the Genie, not the mini. You should have seen it when you connected your HR54 directly to the TV. You need to scroll past the bottom. Of the screen in order to see it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

mrknowitall526 said:


> How about a client?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


All shows are visible.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I've had something happen to me twice since the GUI change. I don't know it this is a firmware problem or an On Demand problem.

Whenever you start the playback of an On Demand program, the AT&T logo (the globe) is displayed, while a "preparing for playback" (or something like that) appears.

The problem is that sometimes, that AT&T logo doesn't go away once the program begins. It looks like a flickering watermark on the picture. Going back to live programming doesn't eliminate the logo. Turning the DVR off (which disables the video output) and back on resets the problem.

It's not a real big deal. But, it shouldn't be happening. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

texasbrit said:


> You'll never keep everyone happy. the latest version of the GUI has fonts that work on all of my 5 TVs. Caller ID is not supported by the new hardware (there's no phone jack). Channel logos gone? Great as far as I am concerned, they just clutter up the guide. Random freezing? Not on my HR54.


Nope but I'm glad I can change the font sizes on my iPhone or my wife's android phone, both of which AT&T sell and support. What's the G.D. Difference?


----------



## samthegam

Received software version 1103 Friday morning on my HR 44/500. Getting upgraded to the Genie 2 and 4K client on Friday because the hard drive on hr44 is failing and I only want to have one tv after the upgrade. Hope the technician brings me a C61K as the primary reason was to do a 4K upgrade. I wonder what software version will be on the Genie 2? I am guessing most likely 1088.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

So, last night I decided to do a restart so all the shows in my list would reappear. This was at 5:30pm. I got a pop up saying that a recording I had scheduled at 6pm would be cancelled if I restarted the receiver. Never saw that ever.


----------



## jimmie57

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> So, last night I decided to do a restart so all the shows in my list would reappear. This was at 5:30pm. I got a pop up saying that a recording I had scheduled at 6pm would be cancelled if I restarted the receiver. Never saw that ever.


You should always get that message about canceling the recording. Gives you the option to wait to restart.
What I always do is go to the To Do list of recordings and see when there is a gap between recordings to do my Restart.

Are you sure it said it Would or Could be cancelled ?


----------



## Bill Broderick

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> So, last night I decided to do a restart so all the shows in my list would reappear. This was at 5:30pm. I got a pop up saying that a recording I had scheduled at 6pm would be cancelled if I restarted the receiver. Never saw that ever.


It happens when a program is already recording or if seething is schedules TO start soom. Sometimes it takes a little while to rebuild the record list after a restart. So, the DVR warns you that it's possible that the upcoming program won't record.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

jimmie57 said:


> You should always get that message about canceling the recording. Gives you the option to wait to restart.
> What I always do is go to the To Do list of recordings and see when there is a gap between recordings to do my Restart.
> 
> Are you sure it said it Would or Could be cancelled ?


It said it would be cancelled. I thought a 30 minute gap would be enough.


----------



## jimmie57

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> It said it would be cancelled. I thought a 30 minute gap would be enough.


OK
I usually have at least an hour before a recording is going to start.
I just did my HR24 ( I do it every Sunday morning ) and it was 8 am with a recording scheduled to start at 9 am. It is almost done recording now.


----------



## jdspencer

Here's a real puzzler. I have an AM21 on my HR44. It seems that once I tune to an OTA channel and the 792 error is displayed I can't change to anything else. Can't even dismiss the error message.
This didn't happen before FW 1088. 

Can I say it again? This NEW AND IMPROVED GUI is a big POS. 

Can any one report that 1101 or 1103 is any better?


----------



## mrknowitall526

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> All shows are visible.


Well the shows on missing on my C61R2-200 which has 0x100f on it right now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfatboy

My HR 44 is on 1088. 90% of my shows have disappeared from my recorded list. However my HR 24 can see them. 

What the h311 is directv doing? I have been with DTV since 1999. This new gui is garbage. 

I understand bugs happen but this is ridiculous. It should have been fixed my now. 

Somebody is asleep at the wheel


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrfatboy said:


> My HR 44 is on 1088. 90% of my shows have disappeared from my recorded list. However my HR 24 can see them.
> 
> What the h311 is directv doing? I have been with DTV since 1999. This new gui is garbage.
> 
> I understand bugs happen but this is ridiculous. It should have been fixed my now.
> 
> Somebody is asleep at the wheel


Changing the sort order of the Playlist to alphabetical might make them visible. Someone has said that it no longer works for them. But, I lost much of my Playlist today and the sort alphabetically showed them.

The common methodology for getting them back onto your "by date" Playlist is to restart your Genie.

When it happened to me earlier today, I tried something different, which appeared to work.

After sorting to alphabetical, I highlighted a program that was missing from the "by date" Playlist. Then I sorted back to "by date" and everything reappeared.

I don't know if I just got lucky or not. But, it worked.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfatboy

Sorting to alphabetical I loose even more shows from my list. I will reboot later. 

Plain and simple this new software is garbage.


----------



## mrknowitall526

The people with 1101 or 1103, are you edge cutters? I don't get how people are getting that one. I keep checking redh and it's all 1088. 

I've been fine with most of the changes and have gotten used to where everything is. Generally, I do like it better than the old GUI. BUT....... When you break such basic features as a DVR playlist, come on DTV!!!! My Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HDC from my cable company 9 years ago could do that, flawlessly. And that was a 2 tuner DVR with something tiny like a 300 GB hard drive. This is just obnoxious. Having to go through a reset just to see everything in the playlist is ludicrous. You can find the programs by going into series manager or looking at the history, but both are cumbersome at best. 

Fix it and fix it now!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafixguy

samthegam said:


> Received software version 1103 Friday morning on my HR 44/500. Getting upgraded to the Genie 2 and 4K client on Friday because the hard drive on hr44 is failing and I only want to have one tv after the upgrade. Hope the technician brings me a C61K as the primary reason was to do a 4K upgrade. I wonder what software version will be on the Genie 2? I am guessing most likely 1088.


Did you tell them this was for 4K? The C61K is the only device capable of outputting 4K and 4K installs also get new LNBs. Call them and confirm.


----------



## Tom_S

For missing recordings, try doing system test under settings menu. Works for me.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Tom_S said:


> For missing recordings, try doing system test under settings menu. Works for me.


Nope doesn't work for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

anubys said:


> It's not hidden. The functionality you mention does not exist on my C61.
> 
> I have the 54 connected to the C61. How do I access the HR54 settings to change them? I tried disconnecting the HR54 from the C61 and connecting it directly to the TV but that didn't work. I have no idea why it didn't work.


Nice to see you here! I have the same issue and changed it on the HR54. But, my son sees the setting on HIS C61k. It's really the oddest thing.


----------



## Steveknj

Bill Broderick said:


> The function is on the Genie, not the mini. You should have seen it when you connected your HR54 directly to the TV. You need to scroll past the bottom. Of the screen in order to see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I also can't see that function. I have done everything, refreshed, rebooted, resynced. I can ONLY see it on my HR54 and on my son's C61k, but cannot see it on my C61k, which is our primary mini due to it having 4K


----------



## samthegam

Grafixguy said:


> Did you tell them this was for 4K? The C61K is the only device capable of outputting 4K and 4K installs also get new LNBs. Call them and confirm.


Yes I told the rep in loyalty department that I was doing a 4K upgrade. When I check online at Directv the order does list Genie 2 and Genie Mini 4K Client. No mention of new reverse band LNB though but I assume the tech will automatically swap part of the upgrade.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Bill Broderick said:


> Changing the sort order of the Playlist to alphabetical might make them visible. Someone has said that it no longer works for them. But, I lost much of my Playlist today and the sort alphabetically showed them.
> 
> The common methodology for getting them back onto your "by date" Playlist is to restart your Genie.
> 
> When it happened to me earlier today, I tried something different, which appeared to work.
> 
> After sorting to alphabetical, I highlighted a program that was missing from the "by date" Playlist. Then I sorted back to "by date" and everything reappeared.
> 
> I don't know if I just got lucky or not. But, it worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, this only worked for a short period of time. One day later, I lost a bunch of programs again (it was over a month between the first & second time it happened). This time, it required a restart for the programs to come back to the date sorted Playlist.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fthomasr

Missing programs in my PlayList on the new GUI as well. The same programs are listed on the NON updated GUI on the other DVR. Sometimes I can find them under Previously Watched, however one last week I could only find under Previously Recorded! It was missing under the PlayList and Previously Watched. I've been a DirecTV customer since 02 and have never seen it this bad!


----------



## eastsidebuzz

bjlc said:


> I called D* today.. and was "told" we are going to put you back to your old system.. watch for the email or the phone call or some thing.. I have to assume that this is an UNTRUTH.. hours later no phone call or email.. but they "got me off the phone" .. the guy in tech support barely knew his own name , much less solving my problem.. ( and I work in a call center.. I don't let some one go, until their problem is SOLVED)..


0x1088 Wed 6/20 1:15am my world ended.

I called (23 year customer) and a guy named Christian told me that he was scheduleing an IT specialist to come out and use a USB drive to push an old image of the older menu system back on to my unit. Guess when happened when the tech showed up.? He said I have no idea what you are talking about. So where can I get an image of the older working one. I can DD it back on the drives and keep doing it every time it upgrades.


----------



## compnurd

eastsidebuzz said:


> 0x1088 Wed 6/20 1:15am my world ended.
> 
> I called (23 year customer) and a guy named Christian told me that he was scheduleing an IT specialist to come out and use a USB drive to push an old image of the older menu system back on to my unit. Guess when happened when the tech showed up.? He said I have no idea what you are talking about. So where can I get an image of the older working one. I can DD it back on the drives and keep doing it every time it upgrades.


You can't. The old GUI is gone


----------



## compnurd

mrknowitall526 said:


> The people with 1101 or 1103, are you edge cutters? I don't get how people are getting that one. I keep checking redh and it's all 1088.
> 
> I've been fine with most of the changes and have gotten used to where everything is. Generally, I do like it better than the old GUI. BUT....... When you break such basic features as a DVR playlist, come on DTV!!!! My Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HDC from my cable company 9 years ago could do that, flawlessly. And that was a 2 tuner DVR with something tiny like a 300 GB hard drive. This is just obnoxious. Having to go through a reset just to see everything in the playlist is ludicrous. You can find the programs by going into series manager or looking at the history, but both are cumbersome at best.
> 
> Fix it and fix it now!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No. It 1103 is rolling out slowly between 3am and 7am est


----------



## anubys

I know that DirecTV always sets aside some HDD space to download on demand stuff and have it ready. But I've never been able to "see" those programs in my playlist before. Now that I have an HR54, there are items there that I would never in a million year have downloaded. Is this normal?

Heck, the HR54 even bought 4 movies (one of them, the HD and the SD version of the same movie). They just appeared on my playlist and then on my bill. The movies were bought 3 weeks before I had the HR54 installed so it was easy to prove to DTV that it wasn't me.

I set the max authorized for on demand to $0.00. But it annoys the heck out of me to have my playlist populated with stuff I didn't download.


----------



## jdspencer

Woke up this morning to discover that my HR44 had been upgraded to FW 1104.
Although the GUI visually is still a mess, the underlying functionality is much more responsive.


----------



## cypherx

jdspencer said:


> Woke up this morning to discover that my HR44 had been upgraded to FW 1104.
> Although the GUI visually is still a mess, the underlying functionality is much more responsive.


No way they are pushing that garbage 1103/1104 as National now? Or are you in the CE program with maybe your RID in a push list?

Tell you what, in a few months our cable company is going to switch from Moxi 6 tuner MRDVR to Tivo Vox 6 tuner DVR. I would be tempted to investigate any dish buy back promos with them.


----------



## mrknowitall526

cypherx said:


> No way they are pushing that garbage 1103/1104 as National now? Or are you in the CE program with maybe your RID in a push list?
> 
> Tell you what, in a few months our cable company is going to switch from Moxi 6 tuner MRDVR to Tivo Vox 6 tuner DVR. I would be tempted to investigate any dish buy back promos with them.


1104 is listed on Redh now but inactive. Maybe it can be downloaded tonight?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

mrknowitall526 said:


> 1104 is listed on Redh now but inactive. Maybe it can be downloaded tonight?
> 
> remove the meaningless signature "Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk" !


sure. just set your alarm at 3am


----------



## jdspencer

I'm not on the CE program. Although 1104 is listed as inactive, my HR44 did receive it this morning at 3:54 am.
This update is much better than 1088, although it needs more work.


----------



## cypherx

jdspencer said:


> I'm not on the CE program. Although 1104 is listed as inactive, my HR44 did receive it this morning at 3:54 am.
> This update is much better than 1088, although it needs more work.


What I'm not looking forward to is yet another increase in font size, losing screen real estate and a row of program guide listings, and a hard blue line drawn down the guide. It's almost like they are going back to the screen fonts of the pre-refresh. It seems like this whole thing was a waste. They could of just swapped out the dark blue / purple bubbly background of the previous GUI and replaced it with dark greys. What was the point of this exercise then anyway?


----------



## mrknowitall526

cypherx said:


> What I'm not looking forward to is yet another increase in font size, losing screen real estate and a row of program guide listings, and a hard blue line drawn down the guide. It's almost like they are going back to the screen fonts of the pre-refresh. It seems like this whole thing was a waste. They could of just swapped out the dark blue / purple bubbly background of the previous GUI and replaced it with dark greys. What was the point of this exercise then anyway?


Despite the playlist problems we've been plagued with, I think it was a nice redesign aside from a few quirks (and the disappearing shows of course). It makes much more sense to have the Manage Recordings option from the List screen and not buried under menus.

I'm fine with the font size so I don't really get all the complaining about that but to each his own.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

anubys said:


> I know that DirecTV always sets aside some HDD space to download on demand stuff and have it ready. But I've never been able to "see" those programs in my playlist before. Now that I have an HR54, there are items there that I would never in a million year have downloaded. Is this normal?
> 
> Heck, the HR54 even bought 4 movies (one of them, the HD and the SD version of the same movie). They just appeared on my playlist and then on my bill. The movies were bought 3 weeks before I had the HR54 installed so it was easy to prove to DTV that it wasn't me.
> 
> I set the max authorized for on demand to $0.00. But it annoys the heck out of me to have my playlist populated with stuff I didn't download.


Sounds like stuff from a previous owner of the unit, Id do a total reset of the thing.. That's not normal behavior


----------



## inkahauts

cypherx said:


> No way they are pushing that garbage 1103/1104 as National now? Or are you in the CE program with maybe your RID in a push list?
> 
> Tell you what, in a few months our cable company is going to switch from Moxi 6 tuner MRDVR to Tivo Vox 6 tuner DVR. I would be tempted to investigate any dish buy back promos with them.


Its not total garbage, it works better than the disappearing playlist firmware out there now from what I have seen...


----------



## inkahauts

mrknowitall526 said:


> Nope doesn't work for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


red button on the front panel will bring them back. If not you may have other hardware issues.


----------



## jacinkcmo

cypherx said:


> What I'm not looking forward to is yet another increase in font size, losing screen real estate and a row of program guide listings, and a hard blue line drawn down the guide. It's almost like they are going back to the screen fonts of the pre-refresh. It seems like this whole thing was a waste. They could of just swapped out the dark blue / purple bubbly background of the previous GUI and replaced it with dark greys. What was the point of this exercise then anyway?


My feeling exactly - what was the point of all this?


----------



## cypherx

inkahauts said:


> Its not total garbage, it works better than the disappearing playlist firmware out there now from what I have seen...


What disappears from playlist?

Whole system locked up late last night on 1088. It's rebooted. Now today I see the entire season 8 of shameless (12 episodes). There's a triangle icon next to them all too. We keep deleting this but it seems to come back every few days (maybe every time we reboot)?


----------



## cypherx

HR44 just froze again. Wife is trying to delete a bunch of recordings because the system keeps cluttering up. We have live tv and audio in the upper left, but no button works, not on the front panel or remote. I went to check a C61 client and it turns on to just a gray screen.

1088 is junk.


----------



## cypherx

cypherx said:


> HR44 just froze again. Wife is trying to delete a bunch of recordings because the system keeps cluttering up. We have live tv and audio in the upper left, but no button works, not on the front panel or remote. I went to check a C61 client and it turns on to just a gray screen.
> 
> 1088 is junk.


So we reboot the HR44 and there's all of these 0 minute (partial), like an entire season of shows all with the recording icon next to them. Wife is trying to delete them but it froze again!

We rebooted again, second time within 15 minutes now. I was able to delete all 14 0 min partials of one series from the HR24 in another room. But a few series aren't showing on the 24. Wife is saying there's a ton of duplicate recordings. Any idea how to clear them up? They all say partial, 0 min with the recording icon. I'm telling her to let them go, maybe they will download overnight and we can delete them from the HR24. She wants money off the bill now. I might force 1104 even though it looks like a step backwards, stability over design wins in this household.

She just clicked cancel all upcoming on this problem series, and the things been froze on that screen unresponsive.


----------



## compnurd

cypherx said:


> So we reboot the HR44 and there's all of these 0 minute (partial), like an entire season of shows all with the recording icon next to them. Wife is trying to delete them but it froze again!
> 
> We rebooted again, second time within 15 minutes now. I was able to delete all 14 0 min partials of one series from the HR24 in another room. But a few series aren't showing on the 24. Wife is saying there's a ton of duplicate recordings. Any idea how to clear them up? They all say partial, 0 min with the recording icon. I'm telling her to let them go, maybe they will download overnight and we can delete them from the HR24. She wants money off the bill now. I might force 1104 even though it looks like a step backwards, stability over design wins in this household.
> 
> She just clicked cancel all upcoming on this problem series, and the things been froze on that screen unresponsive.


I would run a clearmybox


----------



## P Smith

I would reformat HDD or replace it


----------



## I WANT MORE

Downloaded 1103 on Monday morning and 1104 this morning.
Both were/are just as stable as ever.
No problems with the appearance or functionality.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I WANT MORE said:


> Downloaded 1103 on Monday morning and 1104 this morning.
> Both were/are just as stable as ever.
> No problems with the appearance or functionality.


I also downloaded 1104 this morning. (Worked out well...fell asleep on the couch, woke up around 2:15, stayed up till 3 and forced the download). The fonts are now HUGE. I preferred 7 lines instead of 6 on the guide. BUT there don't appear to be many missing recordings (yet). And everything feels much more smooth and snappy. It's like when my HR44-700 was new. Very responsive. They brought back scrolling effects. Random.

The blue vertical line in the guide was unnecessary. In the playlist, Manage Recordings has been moved to the top of the left menu. The playlist font is also now HUGE. When you open a show folder, it now shows on the right hand side the date and time it was recorded. Which is what it should have done since the beginning of the GUI refresh!

I wasn't expecting to be as pleased by it as I am. Not sure about missing recordings yet though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

I ran clearmybox either last week or two weeks ago because the lockups were getting rather old.

So last night I ran clearmybox2 (no idea what the difference is), from a client actually - but it still worked and rebooted the HR44. I know it cleared something out because the poster art was gone, as channel logos, most of the TV Apps, etc.. Its all back today.

Yesterday evening I went into my Unifi app and shut down the switch port the HR44 is connected to. This stopped it from trying to download every episode for certain shows via on demand. I went into manage recordings and on the right side the screen was blank and frozen. It actually rebooted itself after 10 minutes of being stuck. When the system came back on I was able to go into manage recordings and delete some of those shows. I rescheduled them on the HR24 in our family room.

I re-enabled the switch port before going to bed and so far so good. I'm at work now but at least the playlist is cleaned up and its not trying to download 30 shows at once. Bad hard drive? Maybe... but any spinning disk would be brought to its knees trying to download 30 things at the same time when also keeping resources available for 5 tuners and live buffers. I checked the switchport usage and it was at 61 GB. I'm not sure what duration of time the counters began though.


----------



## Steveknj

mrknowitall526 said:


> I also downloaded 1104 this morning. (Worked out well...fell asleep on the couch, woke up around 2:15, stayed up till 3 and forced the download). The fonts are now HUGE. I preferred 7 lines instead of 6 on the guide. BUT there don't appear to be many missing recordings (yet). And everything feels much more smooth and snappy. It's like when my HR44-700 was new. Very responsive. They brought back scrolling effects. Random.
> 
> The blue vertical line in the guide was unnecessary. In the playlist, Manage Recordings has been moved to the top of the left menu. The playlist font is also now HUGE. When you open a show folder, it now shows on the right hand side the date and time it was recorded. Which is what it should have done since the beginning of the GUI refresh!
> 
> I wasn't expecting to be as pleased by it as I am. Not sure about missing recordings yet though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


How did you "force" down the update? I'm not really having too many problems with 1088 (outside of some slowness returning), but if that is even more stable, I'd be interested it getting it sooner rather than later.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Steveknj said:


> How did you "force" down the update? I'm not really having too many problems with 1088 (outside of some slowness returning), but if that is even more stable, I'd be interested it getting it sooner rather than later.


Press the red button on the receiver . During the first screen that comes up press 02468 on the remote and let it do its thing. I did it between 3 and 7 AM, but if that's the new National release software it should download that.

After the download my free space went down about 5% which I thought was odd. Perhaps they reserved my memory for it to operate? It is SO smooth I can't get over it. One quirk I found, I deleted a bunch of stuff, then one show had all its episodes come out of the folder. I sorted alphabetically and then back to Latest and they regrouped.

You're now able to set a series Recording just on one channel by double pressing record on the guide, but I'm not sure if it's working. I was trying to record every episode of Seinfeld only on channel 247. Even though I double press, it only records that episode, despite changing to All instead of First Run only. If I go to info, then All Seasons and set up the record that way, it records on all channels. I don't want that because it picks up all the syndicated episodes which is very random.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

mrknowitall526 said:


> During the first screen that comes up press 02468


oops, you did reveal big secret of CE program ... the problem is the program have long disclosure what each of you must read before start experimenting with CE versions
and major one - no support at all if you will stone it


----------



## mrknowitall526

P Smith said:


> oops, you did reveal big secret of CE program ... the problem is the program have long disclosure what each of you must read before start experimenting with CE versions
> and major one - no support at all if you will stone it


I'm not in the program.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalWJS

Is there any indication of when they will send out a new update and get rid of this annoying Playlist issue? This is getting really old. I'm not CE and don't want to risk anything if I crash my HR......


----------



## Steveknj

mrknowitall526 said:


> Press the red button on the receiver . During the first screen that comes up press 02468 on the remote and let it do its thing. I did it between 3 and 7 AM, but if that's the new National release software it should download that.
> 
> After the download my free space went down about 5% which I thought was odd. Perhaps they reserved my memory for it to operate? It is SO smooth I can't get over it. One quirk I found, I deleted a bunch of stuff, then one show had all its episodes come out of the folder. I sorted alphabetically and then back to Latest and they regrouped.
> 
> You're now able to set a series Recording just on one channel by double pressing record on the guide, but I'm not sure if it's working. I was trying to record every episode of Seinfeld only on channel 247. Even though I double press, it only records that episode, despite changing to All instead of First Run only. If I go to info, then All Seasons and set up the record that way, it records on all channels. I don't want that because it picks up all the syndicated episodes which is very random.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I didn't realize that old trick still worked  Thanks. I used to do that when I was doing CE downloads years ago. The one feature you mentioned, recording a series on a specific channel is probably the last thing I want at this point (as I see no hope of them every getting rid of the "thick" progress bar). I'm tired of having to move things around in order to be able to watch Live TV on Sunday nights (my wife watches HGTV live quite often and on Sunday Nights have a bunch of stuff recording). If I could simply set up my HBO recordings to happen on 504, that would solve most of my issues.


----------



## GekkoDBS

jdspencer said:


> I'm not on the CE program. Although 1104 is listed as inactive, my HR44 did receive it this morning at 3:54 am.
> This update is much better than 1088, although it needs more work.


1104: Are the fade/shade bars still on the bottom 25 percent of the screen when you hit fast forward?


----------



## mrknowitall526

GordonGekko said:


> 1104: Are the fade/shade bars still on the bottom 25 percent of the screen when you hit fast forward?


Yeah, they didn't do anything to the play bar or the screen when you press info. That is still the "small" font. Now it's just kind of a mess with some fonts huge and some normal sized.

It's not CE. According to Redh 1104 is inactive now...so to me that would mean if you force the download now you'd get 1104. It was gray when I did it this morning.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalWJS

SoCalWJS said:


> Is there any indication of when they will send out a new update and get rid of this annoying Playlist issue? This is getting really old. I'm not CE and don't want to risk anything if I crash my HR......


Bottom of the page bump....

(i.e., forcing a RBR update ala CE)


----------



## carl6

So just a comment. Forcing a download (whether or not you participate in the CE program) is normally NOT a good idea. I know many people on this (and other) forums have been doing so for years, either looking for a fix for something, or a new feature, or whatever.

DirecTV updates the software on a pretty constant basis these days, and in fact there hasn't been much CE activity at all recently. But just because there is a newer, higher, version of software in the data stream does not mean you should download it. Whatever is considered the current national release will automatically be downloaded to your receiver when it is scheduled to be done. If you just wait for it, you will eventually get it.

Downloading something just because it pops up on redh can be risky. Sometimes there are test versions of software, and it has happened in the past where downloading one has resulted in losing all recordings. True, that happens very rarely, but it has happened. While I haven't heard of this happening to anyone recently, in the early days of CE there were times where a software version totally bricked a receiver, requiring it to be replaced. So do be aware there are risks, although normally pretty small.


----------



## anubys

Is there any way to stop the HR54 from recording "pay if you watch this" programs and adding them to my playlist?


----------



## P Smith

mrknowitall526 said:


> I'm not in the program.


read this:


carl6 said:


> Downloading something just because it pops up on redh can be risky. Sometimes there are test versions of software, and it has happened in the past where downloading one has resulted in losing all recordings. True, that happens very rarely, but it has happened. While I haven't heard of this happening to anyone recently, in the early days of CE there were times where a software version totally bricked a receiver, requiring it to be replaced. So do be aware there are risks, although normally pretty small.


----------



## mrknowitall526

P Smith said:


> read this:


I get that, but how can it be risky if other people are getting it on their own without doing anything? I could understand if it was CE and a beta...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

mrknowitall526 said:


> I get that, but how can it be risky if other people are getting it on their own without doing anything? I could understand if it was CE and a beta...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If the people getting it automatically all have one model (say HR54-700) and you have a different one, it might cause problems for you to force a download. The risk may be small, but it isn't zero.


----------



## mrknowitall526

slice1900 said:


> If the people getting it automatically all have one model (say HR54-700) and you have a different one, it might cause problems for you to force a download. The risk may be small, but it isn't zero.


Well, so far so good!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

mrknowitall526 said:


> Well, so far so good!


well, keep your fingers crossed, may be your STB will survive !


----------



## Steveknj

I'd say 90% of the time, forcing the d/l would be safe (which was what I found doing the old CE program years ago. Even a ready for production version can have bugs (as we've seen recently) and forcing a new version could introduce these bugs. I guess the difference here is that if you "force" a production version down (as opposed to a beta), AT&T should support it. Still, while I thought about forcing the d/l, I'm going to wait to see if any new nasty bugs have been introduced. Shiny and new isn't always the best.


----------



## mrknowitall526

So I think I may have cracked the "All Channels" thing for setting up recordings. I think this has been a long-standing problem.

Goal: I want to record all episodes of Seinfeld but only those that air on channel 247.

Attempt 1: I double-click the Record button on the Guide, then press Info to change recording options to "All" from "First-run only". It records that episode and schedules random others ... but not the immediately consecutive ones.

Attempt 2: Press info on Seinfeld from the Guide. Go to All Seasons, Record Series, change episodes to All. Again, it schedules random episodes on all channels. But not the soon upcoming ones.

Attempt 3: Press info on Seinfeld from the Guide. Scroll to Record series, change episode type to All, then Record Series. It immediately starts recording the episode currently playing and sets all subsequent episodes. Go to check Upcoming Recordings from the List and every episode on 247 is scheduled, and only 247.

Like I said, I think this problem has been going on for a while, but I guess there's a quirky workaround.


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> So I think I may have cracked the "All Channels" thing for setting up recordings. I think this has been a long-standing problem.
> 
> Goal: I want to record all episodes of Seinfeld but only those that air on channel 247.
> 
> Attempt 1: I double-click the Record button on the Guide, then press Info to change recording options to "All" from "First-run only". It records that episode and schedules random others ... but not the immediately consecutive ones.
> 
> Attempt 2: Press info on Seinfeld from the Guide. Go to All Seasons, Record Series, change episodes to All. Again, it schedules random episodes on all channels. But not the soon upcoming ones.
> 
> Attempt 3: Press info on Seinfeld from the Guide. Scroll to Record series, change episode type to All, then Record Series. It immediately starts recording the episode currently playing and sets all subsequent episodes. Go to check Upcoming Recordings from the List and every episode on 247 is scheduled, and only 247.
> 
> Like I said, I think this problem has been going on for a while, but I guess there's a quirky workaround.


If that didn't work, just setup the recording from the phone app. That will only record from the selected channel.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

I know it was "controversial" but I have to say, 1104 has to be the fastest my HR44-700 has ever run. Its responsiveness is almost instantaneous and the scrolling animations are so smooth. Almost no lag. And so far, so good with no missing recordings. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I got 1104 this morning. Too bright. And that blue line........ *shakes head*


----------



## P Smith

TheRatPatrol said:


> I got 1104 this morning. Too bright. And that blue line........ *shakes head*


progress bar shrank ?


----------



## mrknowitall526

P Smith said:


> progress bar shrank ?


Nope they didn't do anything to that.

What do you mean too bright?! It's all black and grey! I hated the blue line but got used to it.

It's super stable. I've had NO issues so far. And I got over losing the 7th line from the guide.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnassour

OK folks, quick question. I've decided to haul my Genie out of the closet, given the relatively decent reviews on 1104. The question is...when I hook it up, the first thing it does is grab the hated 1088! Is another reboot and forced download required, or is 1104 still going out to only certain areas?

I was in the old CE program back in the HR24 days, but don't have the foggiest what's going on now, besides what I've read in the thread.

thanks! Mike Nassour / Austin Texas


----------



## P Smith

mnassour said:


> OK folks, quick question. I've decided to haul my Genie out of the closet, given the relatively decent reviews on 1104. The question is...when I hook it up, the first thing it does is grab the hated 1088! Is another reboot and forced download required, or is 1104 still going out to only certain areas?
> 
> I was in the old CE program back in the HR24 days, but don't have the foggiest what's going on now, besides what I've read in the thread.
> 
> thanks! Mike Nassour / Austin Texas


it was mention here a few times: new version coming near 3am for one/two hours - catch it early !


----------



## mnassour

E-yikes! And I used to complain about late night downloads! 

Is that 3:00 a.m. Eastern Time, I assume?


----------



## P Smith

could be
watch redh [FW monitor site] during a night


----------



## mnassour

Sorry, like I said, I've been out of this for a while. What monitor site again?


----------



## P Smith

www redh com / dtv


----------



## mnassour

Thanks for the clarification, I appreciate it!


----------



## gordon1fan

P Smith said:


> it was mention here a few times: new version coming near 3am for one/two hours - catch it early !


 When you say 3 AM is that eastern time? I really need to get rid of these 1088, lt about to piss me off!


----------



## inkahauts

It may or may not be you have to just Check. It may or may not even be in the stream some nights.


----------



## gvc

got 1104 last night. larger guide font


----------



## Clemsole

gordon1fan said:


> When you say 3 AM is that eastern time? I really need to get rid of these 1088, lt about to piss me off!


What took you so long? It pissed us off the day we got the dumb software.


----------



## mrknowitall526

gvc said:


> got 1104 last night. larger guide font


And do you think it runs smoother??

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

Those of you on 1104, does on demand work? My whole system freezes when the progress bar is halfway on the optimizing video quality, like before the program begins to play. I’ve waited 30 minutes on this screen with no progress and no way out. The least they could do is program the exit button or left arrow to escape it. RBR is the fastest way out.


----------



## sigma1914

Any way to fix the issue of recordings not in the playlist but can play from history:


----------



## mrknowitall526

cypherx said:


> Those of you on 1104, does on demand work? My whole system freezes when the progress bar is halfway on the optimizing video quality, like before the program begins to play. I've waited 30 minutes on this screen with no progress and no way out. The least they could do is program the exit button or left arrow to escape it. RBR is the fastest way out.


Haven't tried it out. I gave up on the on demand since it never works fast enough without buffering. I'll try it later and report back.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickL

Got 1104 today. I've seen on some forums people complaining now that they don't like the larger font.
I have an older box (HR20-700) with the older software still on it. I measured the font in the new guide and I think it is the same size now as in the old guide.
Now if they only would get rid of the fade.


----------



## mgavs

My wife and I like the larger font much better. Bedroom tv is 50 inch and 14 feet away. Was fine on old GUI (with our glasses on), the new GUI was _really_ hard to read, now its much easier with the font back to normal.


----------



## cypherx

I got it pushed to me 3:53am according to the info screen (1104). It’s really slow on a C61 for example scrolling in the menu (maybe its limited processing to slide the poster art and large graphics up and down). I like the two line mini guide (press enter on the remote). Welcome to 2002 when it debuted on iguide (cable).

I don’t like how black the background is, nor do I like that bold distracting blue line down the middle. Design wise I liked the previous version better like the shaded cells in each row clearly indicated where “in time” we were in relation to the grid guide.

Time will tell though, as we had a lot of BAD problems with 1088. I’m going away this weekend so the system will have a couple of days to “soak” and then I can really stress test it next week. I’ll have to try it on the HR44, I’m sure it will run much faster there. Wife said “they F’d with the guide again “. I yelled what (from another room), she said “the font, it’s huge. They need to stop changing it!” I knew right then that 1104 was pushed. Ladies and gentlemen, it IS the new NR. I don’t participate in CE (wife hated that), nor is my RID on any push list. It’s coming soon if we like it or not.

Personally I think 1037 was the best “looking” with the logos and the modern greys. Now it’s just a wall of large text on solid black... kinda like MS-DOS.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Well just had my first case of missing recordings on 1104. Restarted the C61 from the menu and they came back, which I thought was odd. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean8102

cypherx said:


> Those of you on 1104, does on demand work? My whole system freezes when the progress bar is halfway on the optimizing video quality, like before the program begins to play. I've waited 30 minutes on this screen with no progress and no way out. The least they could do is program the exit button or left arrow to escape it. RBR is the fastest way out.





mrknowitall526 said:


> And do you think it runs smoother??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I forced my HR54 to update to 1104 Wednesday night. Here's a screenshot for you guys. And yes my on demand works perfectly fine. Watched two movies today.



















Performance on the HR54 def is improved IMO, I immediately noticed it when the update was finished installing. The guide scrolls smooth as butter now and if you want you can scroll through it quite fast without any hitching or stuttering.

Our wireless genie mini's seem to have benefited just a little as well, but today I still got one of those random burst of super bad lag where it just went completely un responsive for 3-5 seconds once today. But when its not having a brain fart like that the genie mini's do seem have shown a tiny bit of improvement in terms of performance for the first time since this new guide came out.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I received 1104 last night as well. While I haven’t spent much time exploring what changed, I have not seen anything that gives me any concerns. I see lthe larger fonts, the smaller number of lines in the guide, the blacker background, the blue vertical “current time” indicator, the change in the order of menu items, none of which are a step backward, IMO. And I agree, the GUI feels somewhat more responsive. While it continues to be somewhat disappointing that the progress bar has not changed, and the screensaver background is still a washed-out grey, I can live with these quirks.

I have been using the new GUI for long enough that it has become comfortable and familiar.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I have to say, I was at a friend's house last night who has a Tivo T6 from Blue Ridge Communications... That GUI is slick and speedy! No lag at all! And they show at least 8 lines at once. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdspencer

jdspencer said:


> I'm not on the CE program. Although 1104 is listed as inactive, my HR44 did receive it this morning at 3:54 am.
> This update is much better than 1088, although it needs more work.


I have to rescind my previous remarks. 1104 has turned to s__t. It has developed a problem with 30s skip or slip in that it doesn't come out of it. It pauses and then sticks there. There are other times when it just takes too long for a remote response. For example, pressing pause does pause the video but the progress banner doesn't display until many seconds later if at all. I've had to cycle power to restore functionality. And yes, I had done the RBR and menu restart of the unit which has helped, yet the symptoms return. FW 1037 worked a whole lot better. I couldn't care less about font size, just give me back reliable functionality.


----------



## GordonT

mrknowitall526 said:


> I also downloaded 1104 this morning. (Worked out well...fell asleep on the couch, woke up around 2:15, stayed up till 3 and forced the download). The fonts are now HUGE. I preferred 7 lines instead of 6 on the guide. BUT there don't appear to be many missing recordings (yet). And everything feels much more smooth and snappy. It's like when my HR44-700 was new. Very responsive. They brought back scrolling effects. Random.
> 
> The blue vertical line in the guide was unnecessary. In the playlist, Manage Recordings has been moved to the top of the left menu. The playlist font is also now HUGE. *When you open a show folder, it now shows on the right hand side the date and time it was recorded. Which is what it should have done since the beginning of the GUI refresh!*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to be as pleased by it as I am. Not sure about missing recordings yet though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


An additional enhancement that I noticed involves the "progress bar" for each recorded episode of a program when there are 2 or more episodes in a group. I can't remember exactly what it looked like with 1088, but now you can tell immediately how much (if any) of each episode has been watched. If I am a few days behind and trying to catch up, I can immediately tell where I left off. 
I'm sorry if I'm not up on the correct terms (progress bar, group, etc). There needs to be a "glossary" post for Directv terms.

Again, since I don't follow these firmware changes as closely as a lot of you, could someone put together a chronology of the changes made by each firmware version since the start of the new GUI? I seem to recall it started with 1038 or 1039. How many versions have there been? I'm pretty sure it's not 66 (1104-1038).


----------



## mrknowitall526

GordonT said:


> An additional enhancement that I noticed involves the "progress bar" for each recorded episode of a program when there are 2 or more episodes in a group. I can't remember exactly what it looked like with 1088, but now you can tell immediately how much (if any) of each episode has been watched. If I am a few days behind and trying to catch up, I can immediately tell where I left off.
> I'm sorry if I'm not up on the correct terms (progress bar, group, etc). There needs to be a "glossary" post for Directv terms.
> 
> Again, since I don't follow these firmware changes as closely as a lot of you, could someone put together a chronology of the changes made by each firmware version since the start of the new GUI? I seem to recall it started with 1038 or 1039. How many versions have there been? I'm pretty sure it's not 66 (1104-1038).


That bar has been there since the new GUI started but it was to the right and it was a lot smaller.

The 3 main releases seemed to be 1037, 1088, and now 1104. I'm not sure how they number them or anything.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

When did they get rid of the description of the newest episode of a show. In the large box on the playlist, when there is more than one episode for a show?

Given that it hasn't been mentioned in recent posts, I assume that this occurred before 1104. But I hadn't noticed it. Given that I hated the fact that displaying this description could create spoilers for previous unwatched episodes, I'm surprised that I didn't notice this earlier.

One thin that I notice that hasn't been fixed is that, after going to the end of a program in a folder, deleting it and choosing not to watch the next episode, I am still not exiting out into the folder of the program that I was watching. Rather, I am still exiting into some other (random?) folder. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

One thing I don’t like is when you press select on a single episode in the playlist, it starts playing. Sometimes I want to read more information about the show before playing it. I guess I have to get used to pressing the info button for that.

I like the new two channel at a time mini guide.


----------



## mrknowitall526

TheRatPatrol said:


> One thing I don't like is when you press select on a single episode in the playlist, it starts playing. Sometimes I want to read more information about the show before playing it. I guess I have to get used to pressing the info button for that.
> 
> I like the new two channel at a time mini guide.


...you always had to press info for that, right? Didn't pressing select always start playing?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> ...you always had to press info for that, right? Didn't pressing select always start playing?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No. I keep doing the same thing. I can't seem to remember that we have to hit info now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

Bill Broderick said:


> No. I keep doing the same thing. I can't seem to remember that we have to hit info now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My HR24 has always played if I press Select. If I first want Info I have to press that button before I choose to play.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jimmie57 said:


> My HR24 has always played if I press Select. If I first want Info I have to press that button before I choose to play.


I am sitting in front of my HR24 right now, and pressing Select brings up a menu, where the first item is Play. So your HR24 works differently than mine?


----------



## cypherx

I was looking through the display settings to desperately see if there was a preference to turn off that stupid blue line or change font size. Of course there isn't anything like that... but look at this bug...

If you are on Video, TV Ratio or TV Resolutions, looks consistent right?









Now arrow over... back to 1088 fonts and "grey" background instead of black. Bizarre!


----------



## Bill Broderick

jimmie57 said:


> My HR24 has always played if I press Select. If I first want Info I have to press that button before I choose to play.


That's how the HR24 works from the program guide. But, not from the playlist.

Like Jerry, I'm writing this as I sit in front of my HR24, looking at an info screen that I accessed by pressing select from the Playlist.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

cypherx said:


> I was looking through the display settings to desperately see if there was a preference to turn off that stupid blue line or change font size. Of course there isn't anything like that... but look at this bug...
> 
> If you are on Video, TV Ratio or TV Resolutions, looks consistent right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now arrow over... back to 1088 fonts and "grey" background instead of black. Bizarre!


Yeah I think the clients have a lot of quirks like that. When I first got the new GUI those same screens still looked like the old GUI!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Bill Broderick said:


> That's how the HR24 works from the program guide. But, not from the playlist.
> 
> Like Jerry, I'm writing this as I sit in front of my HR24, looking at an info screen that I accessed by pressing select from the Playlist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. I remember now

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

cypherx said:


> I was looking through the display settings to desperately see if there was a preference to turn off that stupid blue line or change font size. Of course there isn't anything like that... but look at this bug...
> 
> If you are on Video, TV Ratio or TV Resolutions, looks consistent right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now arrow over... back to 1088 fonts and "grey" background instead of black. Bizarre!


Try changing the Bar Color to Black and see if it changes the gray to black on this screen.
I also use Screen Format set to Pillar Box. If I am correct Original Format stretches all resolutions to fit the screen of the TV and this distorts some programs, makes skinny people really fat.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JerryMeeker said:


> I am sitting in front of my HR24 right now, and pressing Select brings up a menu, where the first item is Play. So your HR24 works differently than mine?


Same here with my HR24. If I press select in the playsit on a single episode it takes me to the menu, then I press select again on play to start playing the episode, this is the way it should be on the Genies. Oh well.


----------



## jimmie57

TheRatPatrol said:


> Same here with my HR24. If I press select in the playsit on a single episode it takes me to the menu, then I press select again on play to start playing the episode, this is the way it should be on the Genies. Oh well.


Yes.
If you press the Play button on an item in the list, it skips the Menu and starts to play right away.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Why should the Genie be this way? It's now one less click. You see the info when you highlight it. 

I have an H25 in a bedroom that I rarely use. I turned it on today and looked at the List. Its sorting is also broken. It was in order of newest first and it was showing stuff in a weird order. So, I guess the List has always been broken and they never fixed it. I was annoyed that it took so long to scroll through everything. 

I think I officially like the new GUI better. It is, IMO, actually easier to use now that I've gotten used to it, quirks and bugs aside. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

mrknowitall526 said:


> Why should the Genie be this way? It's now one less click. You see the info when you highlight it.
> 
> I have an H25 in a bedroom that I rarely use. I turned it on today and looked at the List. Its sorting is also broken. It was in order of newest first and it was showing stuff in a weird order. So, I guess the List has always been broken and they never fixed it. I was annoyed that it took so long to scroll through everything.
> 
> I think I officially like the new GUI better. It is, IMO, actually easier to use now that I've gotten used to it, quirks and bugs aside.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The H25 will order a list according to whatever unit is putting out that list, but doesn't always seem to be consistent.

If getting data from a genie, it might be in season/episode order. Getting data from an HR21 will order the list by date of recording, the same way the HR21 does, and even correctly within the folder if sorted oldest to newest.

Combined playlists do seem to cause inconsistencies by date when scrolling down on the H25 (if there's a genie in the mix), but I think it's always been this way.


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> Why should the Genie be this way? It's now one less click. You see the info when you highlight it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It should be that way on the Genie for the sake of consistency. It makes no sense to suddenly change the behavior of a button to do one thing when all of the other receivers / DVR's that exist do something else in the exact same circumstance.

Also, you only see Some of the info, in most cases, when you highlight it. The vast majority of the time, when I accidentally play something from the playlist, I'm trying to see the info that ia not shown when the program ia highlighted.

We already have the Play button, to play an episode immediately from the Playlist screen (just like it does on all other receivers). So, making the Select button perform the exact same function, didn't provide any additional functionality. It just served to confuse things for the people who don't live exclusively in a Genie/Client environment.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

The H25 looked like it was sorting by channel number first in a series folder. 

I guess I see your point, but they even have a fairly large INFO button picture at the end, so...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

mrknowitall526 said:


> That bar has been there since the new GUI started but it was to the right and it was a lot smaller.
> 
> The 3 main releases seemed to be 1037, 1088, and now 1104. I'm not sure how they number them or anything.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The current cycle with the larger font and less program lines in the Guide started with 1100, 1101, 1103 and now 1104 for the last two weeks.

Monday 3AM ET, I'll be checking RedH to see if 1107 or something newer is being release.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Bill Broderick said:


> It should be that way on the Genie for the sake of consistency. It makes no sense to suddenly change the behavior of a button to do one thing when all of the other receivers / DVR's that exist do something else in the exact same circumstance.
> 
> Also, you only see Some of the info, in most cases, when you highlight it. The vast majority of the time, when I accidentally play something from the playlist, I'm trying to see the info that ia not shown when the program ia highlighted.
> 
> We already have the Play button, to play an episode immediately from the Playlist screen (just like it does on all other receivers). So, making the Select button perform the exact same function, didn't provide any additional functionality. It just served to confuse things for the people who don't live exclusively in a Genie/Client environment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes exactly! And to see the First Air Date since its not displayed in the big blue box (and there's plenty of room for it there).


----------



## CraigerM

I don't like the huge font in the guide I think it makes the guide run slower. What if they used the font size in the old guide?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Apologies if this has been asked...

My HR54 got 1104 on Wednesday. Is it supposed to fix missing shows bug? From what I've seen, it hasn't. Now, I just did a menu restart and all my recorded shows seem to be listed.

I'll check on the list a bit later today.


----------



## Drucifer

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Apologies if this has been asked...
> 
> My HR54 got 1104 on Wednesday. *Is it supposed to fix missing shows bug?* From what I've seen, it hasn't. Now, I just did a menu restart and all my recorded shows seem to be listed.
> 
> I'll check on the list a bit later today.


It doesn't. As I had to reset the remote HR24 to get ALL of it recorded programs to appear in the Genie PlayList.

NOTE: I establish if you turn off the remote DVR, its new recording might not show on the Genie. So now, I leave most of my HR24s on and only shut off the television they're connected to.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Drucifer said:


> It doesn't. As I had to reset the remote HR24 to get ALL of it recorded programs to appear in the Genie PlayList.
> 
> NOTE: I establish if you turn off the remote DVR, its new recording might not show on the Genie. So now, I leave most of my HR24s on and only shut off the television they're connected to.


That doesn't sound like the problem that carlsbad is asking about. I think that he's asking about the problem where random recordimgs disappear from the "time sorted" version of the Playlist. The missing recordings are not isolated to another DVR. It is typically a combination of recordings from all DVR's, including the Genie, that disappear. The (short term) fix to this problem is to reboot the Genie, not one of the other DVR's.

I've only had 1104 for a couple of days now. I haven't experienced the missing program problem since I received it. But, that doesn't mean that the problem is resolved. I only had it happen twice in the nearly 2 months that I had 1088. So, who knows of/when it will happen again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Bill Broderick said:


> That doesn't sound like the problem that carlsbad is asking about. I think that he's asking about the problem where random recordimgs disappear from the "time sorted" version of the Playlist. The missing recordings are not isolated to another DVR. It is typically a combination of recordings from all DVR's, including the Genie, that disappear. The (short term) fix to this problem is to reboot the Genie, not one of the other DVR's.
> 
> I've only had 1104 for a couple of days now. I haven't experienced the missing program problem since I received it. But, that doesn't mean that the problem is resolved. I only had it happen twice in the nearly 2 months that I had 1088. So, who knows of/when it will happen again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's happened to me twice in the last few days. It was great for about a week and a half. Can't seem to figure out what makes it happen, either.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

So you turn off power savings on your HR24 and leave it on and that resolves your problem? But the DVR is actually never off I thought. It just turns off the front blue led lighting and mutes the A/V output. Drives still spinning inside.


----------



## texasbrit

CraigerM said:


> I don't like the huge font in the guide I think it makes the guide run slower. What if they used the font size in the old guide?


Measure it. It's basically the same font size as the old guide. Increased vertical spacing between the lines though.


----------



## CraigerM

texasbrit said:


> Measure it. It's basically the same font size as the old guide. Increased vertical spacing between the lines though.


I had no problem reading the font that was in the previous version. I also liked the looks of the guide that had the logos in it but never got that version. I wouldn't have minded that they kept that version but with the black background they have now and the guide would scroll fast with the logos in it.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Bill Broderick said:


> That doesn't sound like the problem that carlsbad is asking about. I think that he's asking about the problem where random recordimgs disappear from the "time sorted" version of the Playlist. The missing recordings are not isolated to another DVR. It is typically a combination of recordings from all DVR's, including the Genie, that disappear. The (short term) fix to this problem is to reboot the Genie, not one of the other DVR's.
> 
> I've only had 1104 for a couple of days now. I haven't experienced the missing program problem since I received it. But, that doesn't mean that the problem is resolved. I only had it happen twice in the nearly 2 months that I had 1088. So, who knows of/when it will happen again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is the problem I've...I should say 'we' have been having.

At one point, my kids went to watch something and the only thing that showed up was one of their shows. Very frustrating. I know the shows are there, and it's not like they were deleted.

But, if I can't watch the shows I have saved, what good is this service? First time I've actually asked that question and considering other options for TV.


----------



## sigma1914

Received 0x1104 over the night. Seems menus are darker, which I don't mind. However, the giant font seems annoying thus far.


----------



## TXD16

sigma1914 said:


> Received 0x1104 over the night. Seems menus are darker, which I don't mind. However, the giant font seems annoying thus far.


Worry not, as you will soon be receiving replies to the effect that "the font is the same size as before, but with more 'white space,' so it's all in your mind" and/or "the severely visually impaired were unable to view the previous guide on their 12" CRT TVs, so it was necessary to increase the font to Godzilla size," and "DIRECTV must acquiesce to the least common denominator or risk losing any and all subscribers!"

In other words, it's all good, as in the the blind seem to continue to be leading the blind, both literally and figuratively.


----------



## patmurphey

Why not have 2 options on font size like on Hoppers?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

patmurphey said:


> Why not have 2 options on font size like on Hoppers?


Let's not throw too many possibilities at their programmers. Hell, they can't even fix the missing shows bug.


----------



## GekkoDBS

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Let's not throw too many possibilities at their programmers. Hell, they can't even fix the missing shows bug.


The one thing that makes zero sense, the dark shade/fade surrounding the progress bar is still present in 1104, fonts large and small can be argued, a black patch covering 25 percent of the lower screen serves zero functions.

Anyway with 1104, has anyone else noticed that if you try to scroll forward in time on the guide it no longer moves fast if you keep the right key depressed?

You could move ahead one week in time in a matter of seconds, now (1104) it moves slow.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

JerryMeeker said:


> I suspect something else was going on. When you selected the new show to view, the previous show doesn't continue "playing in the background".


What I was trying to explain was that obviously we couldn't see the other show, but as soon as it would have ended, our current show stopped. I've recreated it several times. Just start a show from your list and then about a minute before it ends start another show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Got x1104 last night. Still have missing recordings. Sigh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Yup. Mine have disappeared 3 times since I got 1104 two weeks ago.

About "no more fast scrolling right" are you using the right arrow key or FFWD? Of you use FFWD you can go 12 hours at a time. I think it's quite snappy.

I don't care about the progress bar right now. I want the damn missing recordings to be fixed! This is a basic feature a DVR. How can it take this long to fix? How did it happen to begin with? Seems strange to me.


DrummerBoy523 said:


> Got x1104 last night. Still have missing recordings. Sigh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls

I like DIRECTV's clever scrolling feature on the mini guide. Press the dash key first - Then press the down button and you can scroll the guide while you are in the mini guide. (If that's a discovery)...

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

ericknolls said:


> I like DIRECTV's clever scrolling feature on the mini guide. Press the dash key first - Then press the down button and you can scroll the guide while you are in the mini guide. (If that's a discovery)...
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


The mini guide has always done that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ericknolls said:


> I like DIRECTV's clever scrolling feature on the mini guide. Press the dash key first - Then press the down button and you can scroll the guide while you are in the mini guide. (If that's a discovery)





Bill Broderick said:


> The mini guide has always done that.


But instead of only scrolling down one channel it should scroll down two channels, so that two new channels show up each time you press the channel down button.


----------



## fjames

GordonGekko said:


> Anyway with 1104, has anyone else noticed that if you try to scroll forward in time on the guide it no longer moves fast if you keep the right key depressed?
> 
> You could move ahead one week in time in a matter of seconds, now (1104) it moves slow.


I believe that's a feature, not a bug - the ATT guy on their forum mentioned it in a list of fixes (or intended fixes.)


----------



## ericknolls

@Bill Broderick - the two line scroll started on my Genie after the last update removing the icons in the guide. I.E. my HR44 Genie receiver
Like two short weeks ago. Prior to this update it was one line when you pressed the blue icon on the long black and white remote. They disabled pressing the blue key to access the mini guide. Now on the Genie remote you hit the enter key and the guide pops up.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

Just got 1104 the other day. Man, what is with these programmers? Always seems one step forward two steps back with these guys?  I get that some folks needed the bigger, brighter bolder guide. That's fine, but that disconcerting, unnecessary blue line on the guide is ridiculous. First of all, the shading in the guide tells you the progress of shows, no need for more emphasis. And now we also see less description in the info data completely making it necessary to click More Info to see what a show might be about. They also moved Manage Recording from the bottom to the top of the List Menu, which screwed up my Harmony macro (yeah, I know that's a personal issue for me). And I can't stand the double lined quick menu which takes up 1/3 of the screen. Is DirecTV's goal to not allow us to effectively watch anything while using functionality? I don't get the purpose of that. If I wanted to see more than one show, I'd just bring up the guide.

Still didn't fix everyone's number one complaint, having the extra thick progress bar (really could it be THAT hard to fix?), still didn't fix the channel only series record. Still didn't fix or improve being able to adjust order of your Series record list on a C61k or allow for PiP (I've given up on that one).


----------



## texasbrit

Steveknj said:


> Just got 1104 the other day. Man, what is with these programmers? Always seems one step forward two steps back with these guys? I get that some folks needed the bigger, brighter bolder guide. That's fine, but that disconcerting, unnecessary blue line on the guide is ridiculous. First of all, the shading in the guide tells you the progress of shows, no need for more emphasis. And now we also see less description in the info data completely making it necessary to click More Info to see what a show might be about. They also moved Manage Recording from the bottom to the top of the List Menu, which screwed up my Harmony macro (yeah, I know that's a personal issue for me). And I can't stand the double lined quick menu which takes up 1/3 of the screen. Is DirecTV's goal to not allow us to effectively watch anything while using functionality? I don't get the purpose of that. If I wanted to see more than one show, I'd just bring up the guide.
> 
> Still didn't fix everyone's number one complaint, having the extra thick progress bar (really could it be THAT hard to fix?), still didn't fix the channel only series record. Still didn't fix or improve being able to adjust order of your Series record list on a C61k or allow for PiP (I've given up on that one).


Channel only series record works fine if you select it through the guide. select program in guide/select record series screen says will record only on this channel.
Lots of of people like the blue line, I did not think I would like it but having used it for a while now I do. It's a great way to see where you are and what's on next, at a glance without actually "looking" Down to personal preference.


----------



## Steveknj

texasbrit said:


> Channel only series record works fine if you select it through the guide. select program in guide/select record series screen says will record only on this channel.
> Lots of of people like the blue line, I did not think I would like it but having used it for a while now I do. It's a great way to see where you are and what's on next, at a glance without actually "looking" Down to personal preference.


I get the functionality, but the blue line just looks weird and out of place. Also (not in front of my TV now) doesn't each show shade the differently between shown and not shown? (for example, the shown portion of the show is shaded light blue and the unshown as dark blue) That's enough for me to see that I'd tune into a show that's already started. Thanks for the tip on using the channel guide to record Series. I'll have to revamp my list to only record on certain channels.


----------



## n3ntj

The latest fix doesn't fix the lost 4k resolution issue or others. As said above.. one step forward, two backs backwards. What is going on?


----------



## mrknowitall526

At this point, I'd say the #1 problem is the missing recordings, not the large play bar as you said. I can deal with that as long as I can find my show. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjames

I reverted last night to 1088, from 110x. Just couldn't take all the rebooting for the missing recordings anymore. I can't even remember what was wrong with 1088 for me - I think the series list ordering and the all channels record thing - both fixed to my satisfaction in 110x.

Anyhow, reason I'm posting is at the last second, I thought to measure the font on 110x. Plastic ruler in hand, I measured the height (using lower case "h") at 23mm on my screen. 1088 came in at 20mm even, so a 15% increase in font size. Just saying, because some keep posting that the font is the same size on both.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I think people were commenting that the 1104 font size is the same size as the old GUI. 

Someone posted about a way to "fix" the recordings. When they go missing, go to the first folder that you see. Enter the folder, scroll all the way to the bottom, then left-arrow out of the folder. Voila! They returned! Worked for me anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjames

mrknowitall526 said:


> I think people were commenting that the 1104 font size is the same size as the old GUI.
> 
> Someone posted about a way to "fix" the recordings. When they go missing, go to the first folder that you see. Enter the folder, scroll all the way to the bottom, then left-arrow out of the folder. Voila! They returned! Worked for me anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I hadn't seen that particular tip yet. 1109 is out and they say it still has the problem, so I can try your solution if I get it. I've tried several other options and none worked though.


----------



## the2130

The missing recordings issue seems to worse with 1104. A bunch of recordings are missing from the playlist now, and when I change the sort order to alphabetical, only 3 recordings appear. Switching back to latest has no effect. I can only access the missing shows from the recording history.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Go to the first folder. Scroll all the way to the bottom. Then left arrow out of it. They'll come back.


the2130 said:


> The missing recordings issue seems to worse with 1104. A bunch of recordings are missing from the playlist now, and when I change the sort order to alphabetical, only 3 recordings appear. Switching back to latest has no effect. I can only access the missing shows from the recording history.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130

mrknowitall526 said:


> Go to the first folder. Scroll all the way to the bottom. Then left arrow out of it. They'll come back.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll try that next time the problem returns. I rebooted a little while ago, before I read your posts.


----------



## mrknowitall526

If the first folder doesn't work try the next. I just did it again.


the2130 said:


> Thanks, I'll try that next time the problem returns. I rebooted a little while ago, before I read your posts.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperZ06

Received 1104 on my HR54-500 8/1. Today I lost my recordings. I have tried all the methods mentioned here, no luck. Did a menu reboot and they returned. I wish they would work on the functionality FIRST, then work on the guide size, font size etc.


----------



## P Smith

there is old working method - got new FW ? reboot STB ! or do it twice


----------



## Clemsole

SuperZ06 said:


> Received 1104 on my HR54-500 8/1. Today I lost my recordings. I have tried all the methods mentioned here, no luck. Did a menu reboot and they returned. I wish they would work on the functionality FIRST, then work on the guide size, font size etc.


Press the dash (-) key while looking at the list to sort the list and all recorded shows will show back up.


----------



## SuperZ06

Clemsole said:


> Press the dash (-) key while looking at the list to sort the list and all recorded shows will show back up.


The dash brings up the search. The 0 sorts the list. I already did that as I said, they do not come back.
Also now the list is missing again. That's twice today. I again went through all the methods mentioned here again, no luck. I have to reboot to get the list back. At least with 1088 the missing shows in the all recordings list would be in the category list (movies, tv shows, etc.). Now they are not even there. With 1088 the shows disappeared once. With 1104 it has happened twice in one day.


----------



## RickL

I got the new software back in November. If I recall, they had the shading at the bottom of the guide. In subsequent updates the did away with it.
With all the complaints about the fade on the progress bar, I can't understand why they haven't addressed the issue by now.


----------



## the2130

Clemsole said:


> Press the dash (-) key while looking at the list to sort the list and all recorded shows will show back up.


Already tried that and it didn't work. When I changed the sort to alphabetical, all but 3 recordings disappeared from the list. When I changed it back, the missing recordings were still missing.


----------



## inkahauts

RickL said:


> I got the new software back in November. If I recall, they had the shading at the bottom of the guide. In subsequent updates the did away with it.
> With all the complaints about the fade on the progress bar, I can't understand why they haven't addressed the issue by now.


It's evidently towards the bottom of the list... they have a bunch more things to get fixed first...


----------



## Clemsole

inkahauts said:


> It's evidently towards the bottom of the list... they have a bunch more things to get fixed first...


Yea like their brains. If they got their heads out of their ass's we wouldn't have all these problems


----------



## Steveknj

the2130 said:


> Already tried that and it didn't work. When I changed the sort to alphabetical, all but 3 recordings disappeared from the list. When I changed it back, the missing recordings were still missing.


I haven't seen the problem of the disappearing shows from the list, so, I wonder why it happens on some but not all DVRs? (I have an HR54, not sure of the manufacturer code). Is it only on certain manufacturers units? Are there certain types of recordings that cause the problem? I hope that AT&T are looking at this type of thing.


----------



## P Smith

Steveknj said:


> I wonder why it happens on some but not all DVRs?


because each one is different regardless if it have same HW and FW
- sub list
- OTA set
- memory leakage
- chain of clicks
- history of internal events
- etc


----------



## Steveknj

P Smith said:


> because each one is different regardless if it have same HW and FW
> - sub list
> - OTA set
> - memory leakage
> - chain of clicks
> - history of internal events
> - etc


Well yeah, but you have to figure there are one, or a set of circumstances that cause the same thing to happen on a series of machines. If it happened on ONE machine, then there could be something specific that causes it, but the fact that it happens on many machines (but not all) means, there's something specific that these machines are doing that causes it. The question is finding it. That's troubleshooting 101, find the common cause.


----------



## P Smith

yeah, you're right … 
lets expand the look: DTV have a couple mfgs (they do have HW differences and FW take it in account), so FW coders counting that in FW variants
I recall DVR memory manager is very busy task … could be system error/bug is there


----------



## inkahauts

Clemsole said:


> Yea like their brains. If they got their heads out of their ass's we wouldn't have all these problems


I can't ever blame the programmers. It's the designers and the top guy who is in charge that messed this up. The programmers can only do so much so fast.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> I can't ever blame the programmers. It's the designers and the top guy who is in charge that messed this up. The programmers can only do so much so fast.


I would agree if we were just talking about crappy design that works as intended. But we're not. As well as crappy design, we also have a plethora of bugs. Those are the fault of the programming and QA staff.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> I would agree if we were just talking about crappy design that works as intended. But we're not. As well as crappy design, we also have a plethora of bugs. Those are the fault of the programming and QA staff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah well when they are told, we are releasing software in two weeks make it happen regardless of bugs, what are they supposed to do? Especially with that many changes they wanted implemented in such a short time, it's just ridiculous. I'm sure it's being rush job because of all the complaints. They have not released this many buys or major changes to anything this fast to the masses before, so it seems to me this isn't on a time line the programmers would like.


----------



## wrj

inkahauts said:


> Yeah well when they are told, we are releasing software in two weeks make it happen regardless of bugs, what are they supposed to do? Especially with that many changes they wanted implemented in such a short time, it's just ridiculous. I'm sure it's being rush job because of all the complaints. They have not released this many buys or major changes to anything this fast to the masses before, so it seems to me this isn't on a time line the programmers would like.


IMO, what they should do is revert back to the old, standard interface while they work out all the bugs in the new GUI. This means the top development people need to swallow their pride. Of course, they won't do that. But I hate this new GUI. I see several talking about losing recordings, I haven't experienced that but I'm experiencing multiple issues that drive me crazy. Obviously, they didn't properly test this offering before release.


----------



## the2130

mrknowitall526 said:


> Go to the first folder. Scroll all the way to the bottom. Then left arrow out of it. They'll come back.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that worked. A bunch of my recordings disappeared again today and now they are back. It sure beats a reboot.


----------



## mrknowitall526

It's a little late to go back now. Aside from tbr bugs, I do like the new GUI. I think it makes it generally easier to use and makes it feel fresh.


wrj said:


> IMO, what they should do is revert back to the old, standard interface while they work out all the bugs in the new GUI. This means the top development people need to swallow their pride. Of course, they won't do that. But I hate this new GUI. I see several talking about losing recordings, I haven't experienced that but I'm experiencing multiple issues that drive me crazy. Obviously, they didn't properly test this offering before release.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacinkcmo

What was the original intent of the new release? They messed up some shortcuts, making it less usable. But the overall "look" is not all that different...same colors, same info. I don't understand why the change was made in the first place.


----------



## CraigerM

What about DTV doing a guide like Charter's Spectrum guide?


----------



## cypherx

That’s even less rows. Is that the new spectrum worldbox guide?


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> Yeah well when they are told, we are releasing software in two weeks make it happen regardless of bugs, what are they supposed to do? Especially with that many changes they wanted implemented in such a short time, it's just ridiculous. I'm sure it's being rush job because of all the complaints. They have not released this many buys or major changes to anything this fast to the masses before, so it seems to me this isn't on a time line the programmers would like.


If the programmers were any good, programs would be incomplete, not riddled with bugs.

Good programmers don't need a QA department. They code and test their own programs and they work. Or else they don't get implemented.

Maybe you can make the argument that the subsequent, incomplete fixes that are being pushed with bugs still in tact, are the fault of management.

But, the fact that the bugs exist in the first place is the fault of crappy coding. If you want to blame management for hiring crappy coders in the first place, fine. But, it doesn't change the fact that the people who introduced the bugs in the first place have no business writing code for a system that is critical to the operation of Directv.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

Bill Broderick said:


> If the programmers were any good, programs would be incomplete, not riddled with bugs.
> 
> Good programmers don't need a QA department. They code and test their own programs and they work. Or else they don't get implemented.
> 
> Maybe you can make the argument that the subsequent, incomplete fixes that are being pushed with bugs still in tact, are the fault of management.
> 
> But, the fact that the bugs exist in the first place is the fault of crappy coding. If you want to blame management for hiring crappy coders in the first place, fine. But, it doesn't change the fact that the people who introduced the bugs in the first place have no business writing code for a system that is critical to the operation of Directv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This mess is almost like they split the software into several sections and subbed each section out to a different company and then put them all together and they don't work well with each other.
Kinda like they do the receivers, sub them out to 3 to 5 companies and then have problems with one manufacturer and not on the others and this causes another version of the software to be written to get it to work.
Mercy what a mess. I have had a 4k TV for 2 years now and have not moved up to the Genie to this day because of the software problems.
Oh well, all we can do is complain about it.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> If the programmers were any good, programs would be incomplete, not riddled with bugs.
> 
> Good programmers don't need a QA department. They code and test their own programs and they work. Or else they don't get implemented.
> 
> Maybe you can make the argument that the subsequent, incomplete fixes that are being pushed with bugs still in tact, are the fault of management.
> 
> But, the fact that the bugs exist in the first place is the fault of crappy coding. If you want to blame management for hiring crappy coders in the first place, fine. But, it doesn't change the fact that the people who introduced the bugs in the first place have no business writing code for a system that is critical to the operation of Directv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think you underestimate how much management screws up their entire coding process. I doubt they ever want to even release the stuff they release because they are never able to get it fully finished before management forces it out... and then as Jim says, I think they do things in split sections and then it doesnt get fully checked sometimes before its released either because of time constraints...

But most important, they'd never be scrambling like this and having all these bug issues if management hadn't forced a bad gui they designed not the programmers, upon the masses in the first place! The new gui was actually pretty good and stable before they went hog wild trying to change it on the fly.


----------



## videojanitor

jacinkcmo said:


> What was the original intent of the new release? They messed up some shortcuts, making it less usable. But the overall "look" is not all that different...same colors, same info. I don't understand why the change was made in the first place.


I agree. Still haven't figured out the point of this "upgrade." Doesn't seem to have made anything better or easier. If anything, feels like the opposite. Seems like a whole lotta work to achieve ... ???


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> I think you underestimate how much management screws up their entire coding process. I doubt they ever want to even release the stuff they release because they are never able to get it fully finished before management forces it out.


No. I'm not. It's what I do for a living. I've worked at all levels of IT, starting as a mainframe Computer Operator, then Programmer, Systems Analyst, Applications Development manager, and now Director of Applications Development, all for large well-known IT driven companies.

Pressure may be put on the programmers to meet a deadline. The good ones either get the job done or they make sure that management knows in no uncertain terms that the code isn't ready to be implemented.

The bad ones allow bad code into production. They don't have the guts to admit that they didn't meet the deadline and then turn over garbage.

You can blame management for the lousy design and for hiring (and/or keeping) programmers who were incapable of performing the tasks that were assigned to them. But, when bad code is implemented, the blame goes to the coders.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpenneck

Bill Broderick said:


> But, when bad code is implemented, the blame goes to the coders.


Part of the fault is definitely with the programmers, however, *the management team* makes the decision to release the code, not the programmers! I'm not defending bad code as I've dealt with my fair share of it in the past as a programmer and software development manager for the last 25 years, but there is blame all around.

DirecTV is trying to modernize the interface and functionality provided by their DVRs which is a challenging problem, given the wide variety and capability of their hardware. I think they have probably bitten off a bit more than they could chew by including so much of the old slow hardware which magnifies the testing complexity.

Some of the problems in the latest software are very concerning and should definitely have been caught by the programmers and QA testers before being released. I suspect that DTV is using an Agile development methodology which favors releasing software on a regular basis. It is possible that this regular release cadence has added pressure to push out the latest version more quickly than it should have been.

Finally, even if the software didn't have a bunch of issues, the general public would be constantly complaining because they don't like change. Overall, I think the new look & feel is an improvement and there are some nice aspects of the new functionality, but there is unfortunately some significant room for improvement. It seems to me that they need to focus on a bug fixing release and also fix some of the minor niggles that have become a major irritant to us, the users.

In no particular order, the most glaring annoyances are currently (feel free to add more as I'm sure I have forgotten some):

1. Shows missing from the List.
2. TV resolutions being forgotten and defaulting to lowest resolution.
3. The progress bar background shading/gradient takes up way too much space, as does the info header at the top.
4. The progress bar does not indicate clearly where you are when buffering a live show (light grey vs darker grey can be hard to distinguish).
5. "Black flash" when watching programming. It evens happens in the menus sometimes.

Nice to have:
1. Font sizes in the guide needs to be customizable so those folks who refuse to wear their glasses (or get some) can read the screen.


----------



## inkahauts

videojanitor said:


> I agree. Still haven't figured out the point of this "upgrade." Doesn't seem to have made anything better or easier. If anything, feels like the opposite. Seems like a whole lotta work to achieve ... ???


The long term goal is to have basically the same interface everywhere on every system and service they offer. So DIRECTV now and DIRECTV and mobile all the same. One GUI for everywhere to make it easier when using different options. Nothing wrong with that concept....


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick said:


> No. I'm not. It's what I do for a living. I've worked at all levels of IT, starting as a mainframe Computer Operator, then Programmer, Systems Analyst, Applications Development manager, and now Director of Applications Development, all for large well-known IT driven companies.
> 
> Pressure may be put on the programmers to meet a deadline. The good ones either get the job done or they make sure that management knows in no uncertain terms that the code isn't ready to be implemented.
> 
> The bad ones allow bad code into production. They don't have the guts to admit that they didn't meet the deadline and then turn over garbage.
> 
> You can blame management for the lousy design and for hiring (and/or keeping) programmers who were incapable of performing the tasks that were assigned to them. But, when bad code is implemented, the blame goes to the coders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Awh see that's where I think we differ. I think they tell management that and management says good enough we don't care we are rolling it out. I don't think it matters how much they say we aren't done. And we need more time.


----------



## makaiguy

Bill Broderick said:


> No. I'm not. It's what I do for a living. I've worked at all levels of IT, starting as a mainframe Computer Operator, then Programmer, Systems Analyst, Applications Development manager, and now Director of Applications Development, all for large well-known IT driven companies.


Uh huh. But did you work for AT&T? That would be the only experience that's relevant for this discussion.

And even with AT&T experience, if not in the same division at the same time with the same management it's still not relevant.

I suspect current management makes Dilbert's Pointy Headed Boss look like Elon Musk.


----------



## James Long

Insulting people, whether or not you know their identity, will not solve any problems with the GUI (or any other problems with the receivers).
I can imagine the reaction of the coders/managers if they ever saw this thread. Too much noise.


----------



## raott

I would hope the reaction would be one of embarrassment over the product they've put out to their customers (ie after weeks and weeks...all of my shows STILL do not not show up on the DVR....basic function of a DVR). If their feelings are hurt by the comments on this thread, they definitely shouldn't go over to the AT&T message board or to reddit.



James Long said:


> Insulting people, whether or not you know their identity, will not solve any problems with the GUI (or any other problems with the receivers).
> I can imagine the reaction of the coders/managers if they ever saw this thread. Too much noise.


----------



## P Smith

raott said:


> If their feelings are hurt by the comments on this thread,


Better if the company do same way as dish did the "DIRT" team - create a few authorized accounts and start communicate with members here !


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> Better if the company do same way as dish did the "DIRT" team - create a few authorized accounts and start communicate with members here !


They do that on the AT&T Directv site. They aren't going to go seek out people with Directv questions here, satelliteguys, avsforum etc. etc. If you want Directv to see what you post, you have to go to their official site.


----------



## P Smith

well, a company with real intention to absorb variety of customers' feedback shouldn't limit to own [very tight controlled] site
you know [and they should know] people tend to spread over many place where they found themselves comfortable, taking in account the mentioned sites are well know for decades


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> well, a company with real intention to absorb variety of customers' feedback shouldn't limit to own [very tight controlled] site
> you know [and they should know] people tend to spread over many place where they found themselves comfortable, taking in account the mentioned sites are well know for decades


From the perspective of a customer/former customer/potential customer/interested person yes, it is nice when a company meets you where you are.

From the perspective of a company there are a lot of platforms for communication. Should a company provide support via Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, SnapChat, Reddit, Craigslist, Amazon, eBay, PornHub ... ? Every platform they support takes resources. So (from an interested person perspective) would you rather AT&T|DIRECTV pay people to scour the internet for every site discussing their service and do nothing more than a public relations apology tour or would you rather have them invest in technicians and programmers who will fix the issues?

Public relations answers don't fix technical problems. At best they retain customers by listening and occasionally giving them money - and it may feel good to have someone say "we're working on it" until time passes and no resolution is seen. And then one realizes that the company has invested in public relations and bill credits instead of technicians and programmers (and testers, if that is the issue).


----------



## P Smith

I wouldn't make it as b&w … life is colorful.


----------



## Steveknj

James Long said:


> From the perspective of a customer/former customer/potential customer/interested person yes, it is nice when a company meets you where you are.
> 
> From the perspective of a company there are a lot of platforms for communication. Should a company provide support via Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, SnapChat, Reddit, Craigslist, Amazon, eBay, PornHub ... ? Every platform they support takes resources. So (from an interested person perspective) would you rather AT&T|DIRECTV pay people to scour the internet for every site discussing their service and do nothing more than a public relations apology tour or would you rather have them invest in technicians and programmers who will fix the issues?
> 
> Public relations answers don't fix technical problems. At best they retain customers by listening and occasionally giving them money - and it may feel good to have someone say "we're working on it" until time passes and no resolution is seen. And then one realizes that the company has invested in public relations and bill credits instead of technicians and programmers (and testers, if that is the issue).


While I agree with you generally, this particular forum has been, for years a go to for information around all things Sat TV. While I wouldn't expect them to hit all the outlets you mentioned, there are a few key sites they should be paying attention to, including this one. I love cruising for example, and it would not be wise for any cruise line to ignore Cruise Critic's forum . In fact many cruise lines host a meet and greet for Cruisc Critic's members. To me, that's great customer service. Does Tivo ignore the Tivocommunity forum? Do AVS manufacturers ignore the AVSForum? Of course not. These are well known places among the community where people share ideas, complaints and features. At this point, I get the feeling that AT&T really doesn't care about anything but trying to combine the look and feel of their products, never mind that it breaks what was already a really well done interface for no real reason except that. Sometimes I feel like an unsolicited beta tester, as they rush out their "Not Ready for Prime Time" GUI. It's a far cry from when they actually HAD a beta testing program that users volunteered to test and only when they got the kinks out, did they release it.


----------



## raott

Exactly. It's nothing more than arrogance to not utilize all of the main resources possible to tell you what problems your customers are having. For years, on this forum (and this isn't the only one) I've heard "employees don't look at this site". Well, that is on that company and IMO is a poor business practice. Have an engineering intern review the posts and compile a memo, it's not hard and the information is not that voluminous.



Steveknj said:


> While I agree with you generally, this particular forum has been, for years a go to for information around all things Sat TV. While I wouldn't expect them to hit all the outlets you mentioned, there are a few key sites they should be paying attention to, including this one. I love cruising for example, and it would not be wise for any cruise line to ignore Cruise Critic's forum . In fact many cruise lines host a meet and greet for Cruisc Critic's members. To me, that's great customer service. Does Tivo ignore the Tivocommunity forum? Do AVS manufacturers ignore the AVSForum? Of course not. These are well known places among the community where people share ideas, complaints and features. At this point, I get the feeling that AT&T really doesn't care about anything but trying to combine the look and feel of their products, never mind that it breaks what was already a really well done interface for no real reason except that. Sometimes I feel like an unsolicited beta tester, as they rush out their "Not Ready for Prime Time" GUI. It's a far cry from when they actually HAD a beta testing program that users volunteered to test and only when they got the kinks out, did they release it.


----------



## James Long

Funny, but I was thinking that it was arrogant to expect a company that has its own feedback systems to send engineers who could be working on code out on the Internet to read public rebuke.

But considering the suggestion that they send some intern out to summarize complaints - "the customers think the product sucks, the engineers suck and the company sucks". Helpful? If someone wrote that about your work would it help you improve?

If you want companies to use the information posted here try to focus more on what is and is not working and less on any personal attacks (as previously suggested). Otherwise don't expect any company to read unhelpful comments.


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> But considering the suggestion that they send some intern out to summarize complaints - "the customers think the product sucks, the engineers suck and the company sucks".


huh ? they will not send "interns"- need a professional who know the stuff and will skip what is you made in quotes; that was a noise what each one is discarding, so no worry - just admit/push ATT to make own DIRT group here


----------



## Steveknj

raott said:


> Exactly. It's nothing more than arrogance to not utilize all of the main resources possible to tell you what problems your customers are having. For years, on this forum (and this isn't the only one) I've heard "employees don't look at this site". Well, that is on that company and IMO is a poor business practice. Have an engineering intern review the posts and compile a memo, it's not hard and the information is not that voluminous.


I could tell you that I know that there used to be at least one regular CSR that worked for D* monitor this forum and often dropped hints about new programming and other things. So in the past they absolutely looked here.


----------



## Steveknj

James Long said:


> Funny, but I was thinking that it was arrogant to expect a company that has its own feedback systems to send engineers who could be working on code out on the Internet to read public rebuke.
> 
> But considering the suggestion that they send some intern out to summarize complaints - "the customers think the product sucks, the engineers suck and the company sucks". Helpful? If someone wrote that about your work would it help you improve?
> 
> If you want companies to use the information posted here try to focus more on what is and is not working and less on any personal attacks (as previously suggested). Otherwise don't expect any company to read unhelpful comments.


But it's not ALL negative. There is some very constructive criticism here for sure, and there are specific use cases that are mentioned here that may not be reported to their website or other places. You don't need your programmers coming here, but you might have a CSR monitor the site as they have before. It can be useful because the folks here are probably much more familiar to the hardware and interface than the average user and we could spot things that other users might not. It could be useful in helping to sort out what is really a bug or something poorly designed than the average "this thing sucks" you might read somewhere like Facebook or Reddit. Sure there's plenty of flaming here too, but there's really a lot of specifics here from people who have been using the products for years and know what's good and bad. Places like this wouldn't exist if all that we did was go to the "official" site, where quite often our complaints are ignored, or given the company line, or even worse, responded to by some CSR who just follows a script to "troubleshoot" rather than use any kind of intuition (and yes, when you call them I feel it's more like calling Comcast or some other cable company than how it used to be, where I felt that DirecTV gave superior customer service.....no more...now it's just an excuse to try and get you to sign up for cell service).


----------



## Getteau

Steveknj said:


> I could tell you that I know that there used to be at least one regular CSR that worked for D* monitor this forum and often dropped hints about new programming and other things. So in the past they absolutely looked here.


This ^^^^
I'll admit, I don't spend nearly the amount of time here that I used to before the edgecutter/DBSTalk breakup. I never went over to edgecutter because of how the split happened and slowly stopped reading this site because things slowed down so much. However, I clearly remember a couple of years ago when there were a bunch of DTV folks/CSR's on this site. Most of them even had disclaimers in their signatures about it. I don't know if they are still here helping out or if something came down from above at DTV that said stop. However, they were here and were very welcome.

Now, so this isn't completely off topic, give me the old list format back and get rid of the giant floating box. Then remove the giant box that covers the bottom of the screen on FF and I'll move my HR 44 back into the family room. Till then, it's staying on a rarely used TV and I'll keep using my 24's on my primary TV's.


----------



## James Long

Steveknj said:


> But it's not ALL negative.


True. And I appreciate the posters who keep it civil and focus on what they see as problems on their equipment without getting in to the name calling and derisive comments.


----------



## CTJon

I would be very surprised if there are many legitimate forums that aren't monitored by legitimate suppliers and in spite of what some comments say AT&T is a legitimate supplier. Whether we see any direct results from their monitoring is another discussion but i can't imagine a company not monitoring what is being said about them.


----------



## patmurphey

CTJon said:


> I would be very surprised if there are many legitimate forums that aren't monitored by legitimate suppliers and in spite of what some comments say AT&T is a legitimate supplier. Whether we see any direct results from their monitoring is another discussion but i can't imagine a company not monitoring what is being said about them.


You've never heard of DIRT, Dish Internet Response Team, on this and more aggressively on the "other" forum?


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> I could tell you that I know that there used to be at least one regular CSR that worked for D* monitor this forum and often dropped hints about new programming and other things. So in the past they absolutely looked here.


Don't mistaken his personal interest in this site and therefore his communication here with something DIRECTV ever wanted to have happen or directed, it was his own choice...

And the ce program began her to because someone that was here a lot as a hobby was good friends with a coder at DIRECTV. That's how the relationship began. It was never DIRECTV saying we need to seek out forums. And I wouldn't want them to really, not if they can and have built heir own ways to get feedback.


----------



## inkahauts

Getteau said:


> This ^^^^
> I'll admit, I don't spend nearly the amount of time here that I used to before the edgecutter/DBSTalk breakup. I never went over to edgecutter because of how the split happened and slowly stopped reading this site because things slowed down so much. However, I clearly remember a couple of years ago when there were a bunch of DTV folks/CSR's on this site. Most of them even had disclaimers in their signatures about it. I don't know if they are still here helping out or if something came down from above at DTV that said stop. However, they were here and were very welcome.
> 
> Now, so this isn't completely off topic, give me the old list format back and get rid of the giant floating box. Then remove the giant box that covers the bottom of the screen on FF and I'll move my HR 44 back into the family room. Till then, it's staying on a rarely used TV and I'll keep using my 24's on my primary TV's.


What's wrong with the playlist other than the stupid floating box? If they'd just anchor the info box like they used to at the top it'd be great.. love the new menus on the left.. that took way to long to get here imho.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I agree. It is so simple to access Manage Recordings now with the menus on the left. When I use the HR24 in the bedroom, it seems clunky now. I have even become used to the progress bar, although I still don’t love it.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> What's wrong with the playlist other than the stupid floating box? If they'd just anchor the info box like they used to at the top it'd be great.. love the new menus on the left.. that took way to long to get here imho.


I definitely do like it. The things, in the latest update that I don't like (and maybe it's because the font is just too big) is that you can't see the season and episode at first glance, and you see very little of the show description now, without clicking on Info. I do have to fix my Harmony remote macro which got me to the To Do list since they moved Manage Recordings from the bottom to the top of the menu (which is really where it should be).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Steveknj said:


> I definitely do like it. The things, in the latest update that I don't like (and maybe it's because the font is just too big) is that you can't see the season and episode at first glance, and *you see very little of the show description now, without clicking on Info*. I do have to fix my Harmony remote macro which got me to the To Do list since they moved Manage Recordings from the bottom to the top of the menu (which is really where it should be).


It would be nice if you could just press SELECT instead of INFO to see that information. But like you said, it would be nice if you could just view all of that in the big blue box.


----------



## Steveknj

TheRatPatrol said:


> It would be nice if you could just press SELECT instead of INFO to see that information. But like you said, it would be nice if you could just view all of that in the big blue box.


It took me awhile to get used to having to hit INFO rather than SELECT, but I'm used to it now. Just had to retrain myself. It seems to me that the two most important things outside of Show name, title and channel, is the episode number (S# E#) and most if not all of the description. I guess the compaints of the text being too small outweighed having the additional info. On my 55" and 48" TVs the previous version's text was readable. I suppose if you have a 42" TV, it might have been hard to read.


----------



## minimonster17

I received 0x110B on the HS17 this morning via the server automatically updating itself. The larger font size, and the vertical progress line in the guide are taking some getting used to. No real complaints as of yet, though.


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> What's wrong with the playlist other than the stupid floating box? If they'd just anchor the info box like they used to at the top it'd be great.. love the new menus on the left.. that took way to long to get here imho.


From a functional standpoint, there is still a problem that, after completing and deleting a program within a folder, and not playing the next episode in the folder, you don't get brought back to the same spot in the playlist.

I would say that you come back to a random spot in the playlist. But, my guess is that it isn't random, but I just haven't figured out the pattern of where you come back to.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

I agree with Bill. You don’t come back to where you expect to be. And if you are not careful, you could end up deleting something you wanted to keep. This is clearly a bug that needs to be fixed.


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, it's a bug


----------



## the2130

JerryMeeker said:


> In my experience, a simple restart restores missing items to the list, and is probably faster.


A restart will fix it, but it will take as long as 24 hours for the guide to rebuild.


----------



## BigCTM

Literally having to reset almost every day now due to programs not showing on list...very frustrating. I know there’s a way to see them but it’s not as convenient as the list. I have been with DirecTV forever it seems and have never been more tempted to switch. In the meantime my HR24 has the much better old interface. Not trying to be divisive but the old interface is simply better. Plus the bug when exiting from a show and it just picks which show to be on is also frustrating. We have accidentally deleted a couple of shows because of this.


----------



## JerryMeeker

the2130 said:


> A restart will fix it, but it will take as long as 24 hours for the guide to rebuild.


Wow, you took some time thinking about that response. And yes, but what is your point?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

the2130 said:


> A restart will fix it, but it will take as long as 24 hours for the guide to rebuild.


It only "fixes" it temporarily. I've had shows disappear within an hour after a restart.


----------



## fthomasr

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> It only "fixes" it temporarily. I've had shows disappear within an hour after a restart.


Yes and I've gotten the latest update which increased the list font to Romper Room levels. Lost another show Friday night with the new update that I found under 'Recording History'. Then I all three of my college football games I recorded yesterday were under 'UGA vs Austin Peay'? Why DirecTV why? I've been a long time subscriber, since the late 90's and I'm now looking to jump to Mediacom and retail Tivo Bolt Vox and Mini Vox. My wife and friends of ours DETEST the new GUI. I've tried to give it time but I'm sick of it now.


----------



## mrknowitall526

The new GUI and missing play list entries are different things, IMO. I do think the new GUI has made it easier to do the things I do. The disappearing shows bug is annoying, yes, but I don't think it should be considered an issue directly related to how the new GUI is laid out.

As someone here has suggested, it's somewhat easier to fix than having to restart. When you suspect something is missing, try going into a folder near the top of the list. Scroll (with down arrow) all the way to the bottom of the list, then left-arrow back to the list. The shows should come back. If they don't, try another folder.


fthomasr said:


> Yes and I've gotten the latest update which increased the list font to Romper Room levels. Lost another show Friday night with the new update that I found under 'Recording History'. Then I all three of my college football games I recorded yesterday were under 'UGA vs Austin Peay'? Why DirecTV why? I've been a long time subscriber, since the late 90's and I'm now looking to jump to Mediacom and retail Tivo Bolt Vox and Mini Vox. My wife and friends of ours DETEST the new GUI. I've tried to give it time but I'm sick of it now.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

fthomasr said:


> Yes and I've gotten the latest update which increased the list font to Romper Room levels. Lost another show Friday night with the new update that I found under 'Recording History'. Then I all three of my college football games I recorded yesterday were under 'UGA vs Austin Peay'? Why DirecTV why? I've been a long time subscriber, since the late 90's and I'm now looking to jump to Mediacom and retail Tivo Bolt Vox and Mini Vox. My wife and friends of ours DETEST the new GUI. I've tried to give it time but I'm sick of it now.


I had the same thing happen with football games. In my case, they were hidden under the Ucla game. Then, once the Michigan / Notre Dame game began, the folder was renamed College Football.

At first, I thought that I had lost the Washington Auburn game. So, I rebooted. It wasn't until after the reboot and not seeing the Auburn game in the playlist, that I realized that there were 5 games in the Cincinnati vs UCLA folder.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

fthomasr said:


> Yes and I've gotten the latest update which increased the list font to Romper Room levels. Lost another show Friday night with the new update that I found under 'Recording History'. Then I all three of my college football games I recorded yesterday were under 'UGA vs Austin Peay'? Why DirecTV why? I've been a long time subscriber, since the late 90's and I'm now looking to jump to Mediacom and retail Tivo Bolt Vox and Mini Vox. My wife and friends of ours DETEST the new GUI. I've tried to give it time but I'm sick of it now.


The GUI format is something I can get used to. Don't like it, but I don't hate it either.

The missing shows issue pisses me off. At this point, I'm considering swapping the locations of my HR54 (Living Room) and HR24 (Office). Every show appears from both DVR's on my HR24.


----------



## fthomasr

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> The GUI format is something I can get used to. Don't like it, but I don't hate it either.
> 
> The missing shows issue pisses me off. At this point, I'm considering swapping the locations of my HR54 (Living Room) and HR24 (Office). Every show appears from both DVR's on my HR24.


I don't hate how it looks. I HATE the speed, S-L-O-W and the missing items.


----------



## mrknowitall526

fthomasr said:


> I don't hate how it looks. I HATE the speed, S-L-O-W and the missing items.


It's so annoying how different every experience is. It's smooth as butter and super fast for me on my HR44-700

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCTM

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> The GUI format is something I can get used to. Don't like it, but I don't hate it either.
> 
> The missing shows issue pisses me off. At this point, I'm considering swapping the locations of my HR54 (Living Room) and HR24 (Office). Every show appears from both DVR's on my HR24.


I am considering getting a second HR24 to replace my HR44 so I don't have to deal with the new interface until all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## the2130

JerryMeeker said:


> Wow, you took some time thinking about that response. And yes, but what is your point?


What is my point? Are you saying you don't know why it matters if the program guide is empty? Do you think you can set recordings or search for shows that aren't in the guide?


----------



## texasbrit

mrknowitall526 said:


> It's so annoying how different every experience is. It's smooth as butter and super fast for me on my HR44-700
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





mrknowitall526 said:


> It's so annoying how different every experience is. It's smooth as butter and super fast for me on my HR44-700
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Smooth and fast for me on my HR54 also


----------



## Bill Broderick

mrknowitall526 said:


> The disappearing shows bug is annoying, yes, but I don't think it should be considered an issue directly related to how the new GUI is laid out.
> 
> As someone here has suggested, it's somewhat easier to fix than having to restart. When you suspect something is missing, try going into a folder near the top of the list. Scroll (with down arrow) all the way to the bottom of the list, then left-arrow back to the list. The shows should come back. If they don't, try another folder.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've had no success with that method for restoring missing programs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

Bill Broderick said:


> I've had no success with *that method* for restoring missing programs.
> 
> Can we cut the ad ? *Sent from my SM-N950U *using Tapatalk


which one is works for you ?


----------



## Bill Broderick

P Smith said:


> which one is works for you ?


Rebooting.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

then you could employ AC timer and reboot your box each night


----------



## Bill Broderick

P Smith said:


> then you could employ AC timer and reboot your box each night


Nothing has indicated that rebooting works as a preventative measure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

Bill Broderick said:


> Rebooting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Bill Broderick said:


> Nothing has indicated that rebooting works as a preventative measure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm confused ..


----------



## Bill Broderick

P Smith said:


> I'm confused ..


Some programs disappear from playlist. Rebooting makes the missing programs reappear. At some point in time, some programs will disappear again.

Rebooting when no programs are missing serves no purpose.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

well, that's disappointing ..
OK, I would make a foot pedal near your reclined chair - to reboot the DVR remotely


----------



## the2130

JerryMeeker said:


> I agree. It is so simple to access Manage Recordings now with the menus on the left. When I use the HR24 in the bedroom, it seems clunky now. I have even become used to the progress bar, although I still don't love it.


Yes, the new placement of Manage Recordings is an improvement. I look at the list of upcoming recordings several times a day.


----------



## gordon1fan

What version of the HR44 are you having issues with? I have the HR44-700 running 1104 and I’m not having any issues with missed recording and not showing up in the play list.


----------



## Bill Broderick

gordon1fan said:


> What version of the HR44 are you having issues with? I have the HR44-700 running 1104 and I'm not having any issues with missed recording and not showing up in the play list.


I'm thinking that a primary reason that they're having such a hard time fixing problems like the disappearing programs is that it's not easy to reproduce on demand and it's inconsistent across different configurations.

Some people appear to have this problem on a nearly daily basis. Others have it happen occasionally and others haven't experienced this problem at all.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itzme

my HR44/700 has missing shows all the time. We laugh about it now like DTV is gaslighting us (hey, where's ___, it was there earlier). Its usually from the same night recordings, but not always. The shows will be missing from the large All Recordings screen, but usually seem to be present in the RECORDINGS posters.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm thinking that a primary reason that they're having such a hard time fixing problems like the disappearing programs is that it's not easy to reproduce on demand and it's inconsistent across different configurations.
> 
> Some people appear to have this problem on a nearly daily basis. Others have it happen occasionally and others haven't experienced this problem at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Agreed about the inconsistency. I have not had the disappearing programs issue on my HR54.


----------



## mrknowitall526

JerryMeeker said:


> Agreed about the inconsistency. I have not had the disappearing programs issue on my HR54.


The people who have not had anything missing: do you delete your recordings right away? I think it has something to do with recordings that may have been on the list during various firmware versions.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Agreed about the inconsistency. I have not had the disappearing programs issue on my HR54.


I thought that it happened to me a couple of days ago. In retrospect, it was probably the newly discovered problem where college football games are being merged into a folder that is named after the 2 teams in the most recent game recorded.

After coming home from dinner on Saturday, I saw that the Auburn game was missing from my playlist. So, I assumed that I had been hit with the missing program problem.

After rebooting and still not seeing the Auburn game, I noticed that the Cincy/UCLA game was a folder with 5 programs in it. After opening that folder, I found all of that days games (including Auburn/Washington).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> The people who have not had anything missing: do you delete your recordings right away? I think it has something to do with recordings that may have been on the list during various firmware versions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


In my case, it depends on the program. For most programs, I delete immediately after watching. But for some, like HBO's Sharp Objects, I have kept the entire season for potentially viewing it a second time. I have had at least one FW update since keeping that series and don't see any missing episodes.


----------



## itzme

Bill Broderick said:


> I thought that it happened to me a couple of days ago. In retrospect, it was probably the newly discovered problem where college football games are being merged into a folder that is named after the 2 teams in the most recent game recorded.
> 
> After coming home from dinner on Saturday, I saw that the Auburn game was missing from my playlist. So, I assumed that I had been hit with the missing program problem.
> 
> After rebooting and still not seeing the Auburn game, I noticed that the Cincy/UCLA game was a folder with 5 programs in it. After opening that folder, I found all of that days games (including Auburn/Washington).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I had that happen as well as the dissapearing programs. That was confusing, yes. Those are 2 different issues.


----------



## gordon1fan

I record a lot of sports, so I usually delete my recordings as soon as I finish watching them. 


mrknowitall526 said:


> The people who have not had anything missing: do you delete your recordings right away? I think it has something to do with recordings that may have been on the list during various firmware versions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

They have a picture of an updated progress bar on a random Twitter account which I will link to in my next post. Better but Directv still needs to ditch the black color surrounding it, the coloring is smaller but it does not need to be there at all and there is a good chance it still blocks sports scoreboards.


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> http://iamanedgecutter.com/showthre...-Lite-CE-37-01-0x113D-Discussion-Thread/page2
> 
> They have a picture of an updated progress bar, better but Directv still needs to ditch the black color surrounding it, the coloring is smaller but it does not need to be there at all and there is a good chance it still blocks sports scoreboards.


In case your wondering why the CE program may ever go away. This is why


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> In case your wondering why the CE program may ever go away. This is why


Why? Are they sworn to secrecy? Why is there a public message board forum?

Looks like another picture on Twitter of the new progress bar:

MMGjmb3g8mXqXw9e


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036658337209876482


----------



## 24Flames

I upgraded last weekend (HR-54, 2 C61k's). Just in the last 3-4 days, after having the either C61k turned on for about 30-45 minutes, the backgrounds on the guide, menu and list screens turn white and stay white until the unit is turned off. Then when it's turned on the next day the process starts over (black backgrounds at first, then white backgrounds). Makes it very hard to read what's on the screen when the background is white, not black. Sorry if this has already been discussed in this thread, I tried searching but couldn't find any reference. I assume this is one of the many known issues with the current software? Now that it's the weekend, I'll find time to reboot everything to see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## jimmie57

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't believe that there is s rule prohibiting them from posting pictures in the restricted portion of the board.
> 
> But, the rules of Cutting Edge are essentially the same as the first two rules of Fight Club.
> 
> The first rule of Cutting Edge is: You do not talk about Cutting Edge updates outside of the Edgecutter forum. The second rule of Cutting Edge is: You do not talk about Cutting Edge updates, outside of the Cutting Edge forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I could be wrong but nothing was stated about this being an updated progress bar. That could have been taken from an H or HR24, etc.
It was specifically talking about the show.


----------



## GekkoDBS

jimmie57 said:


> I could be wrong but nothing was stated about this being an updated progress bar. That could have been taken from an H or HR24, etc.
> It was specifically talking about the show.


The Twitter picture is of the updated progress bar.


----------



## mrknowitall526

That's not even a DTV font and that font looks nothing like the rest of the Guide so I think it's skeptical...


GordonGekko said:


> The Twitter picture is of the updated progress bar.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

mrknowitall526 said:


> That's not even a DTV font and that font looks nothing like the rest of the Guide so I think it's skeptical...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That is not a picture of a new DIRECTV playbar for genies...


----------



## mrknowitall526

The Android TV rumored box??


inkahauts said:


> That is not a picture of a new DIRECTV playbar for genies...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

mrknowitall526 said:


> The Android TV rumored box??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That I do not know, i haven't seen anything on that yet..


----------



## compnurd

Uverse maybe. That tweet is also from mid week so it could not be the CE from this weekend


----------



## GekkoDBS

inkahauts said:


> That is not a picture of a new DIRECTV playbar for genies...


What is it a picture of then? Since I will honor the rules of that other site I won't reveal what I read but in the instance of that Twitter page, what receiver is that playbar/progress bar from?

And what about the ATT logo on the top right?

Update: OK, you are right, that might not be the ATT logo, looks real close though.


----------



## James Long

This thread is for discussion of the New GUI not for discussion of the rules of other sites.
(Off topic posts have been removed.)


----------



## b4pjoe

New GUI topic. Shows recorded from OnDemand are not showing the expiration date as they do on the 24 DVR's that have the old interface. Is there any way to see the expiration date on the new GUI? All I can see is the little 'Last Chance' warning icon but it doesn't tell the date of expiration. (sorry if I have missed this info in these forums)


----------



## JerryMeeker

b4pjoe said:


> New GUI topic. Shows recorded from OnDemand are not showing the expiration date as they do on the 24 DVR's that have the old interface. Is there any way to see the expiration date on the new GUI? All I can see is the little 'Last Chance' warning icon but it doesn't tell the date of expiration. (sorry if I have missed this info in these forums)


I have mentioned this previously. When I see the expiration warning, the small exclamation mark, I have to view the playlist on my HR24 to see the actual expiration date. I don't know of any workaround, and would consider this something that should be on our list of current bugs, or at least call it a poor design decision.


----------



## b4pjoe

OK thanks. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I was missing. I go to the 24 also to see the date.


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> What is it a picture of then? Since I will honor the rules of that other site I won't reveal what I read but in the instance of that Twitter page, what receiver is that playbar/progress bar from?
> 
> And what about the ATT logo on the top right?
> 
> Update: OK, you are right, that might not be the ATT logo, looks real close though.


It could be uverse


----------



## jimmie57

GordonGekko said:


> Why? Are they sworn to secrecy? Why is there a public message board forum?
> 
> Looks like another picture on Twitter of the new progress bar:
> 
> MMGjmb3g8mXqXw9e
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036658337209876482


There are a few other things that look different.
The times are on the ends instead of above them.
There is no box under the green line with the arrow pointing to position in the bar.
The Play symbol is under the bar instead of one the end.
If that is a Death Star on the right side, it is on the left side on my HR24.

Does the current Genies bar have any of these anomalies ?


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Why? Are they sworn to secrecy? Why is there a public message board forum?
> 
> Looks like another picture on Twitter of the new progress bar:
> 
> MMGjmb3g8mXqXw9e
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036658337209876482


I hope they implement that soon. I still don't get the shroud.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

jimmie57 said:


> There are a few other things that look different.
> The times are on the ends instead of above them.
> There is no box under the green line with the arrow pointing to position in the bar.
> The Play symbol is under the bar instead of one the end.
> If that is a Death Star on the right side, it is on the left side on my HR24.
> 
> Does the current Genies bar have any of these anomalies ?


Unfortunately disussions of the new progress bar are limited to certain sites, although satelliteguys website is discussing it, they have written about how it looks, if the twitter picture is the Uverse progress bar, I hope Directv/ATT ports it over and just loses the black coloring. Not sure if the Uverse progress bar would still hide scoreboards.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Unfortunately disussions of the new progress bar are limited to certain sites, although satelliteguys website is discussing it, they have written about how it looks, if the twitter picture is the Uverse progress bar, I hope Directv/ATT ports it over and just loses the black coloring. Not sure if the Uverse progress bar would still hide scoreboards.


The old GUI has a similar background, I've always wondered if it was necessary. I've never seen any other PB that has a similar background, makes me think it isn't needed. But then I see closed captioning and that usually has a black background.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> The old GUI has a similar background, I've always wondered if it was necessary. I've never seen any other PB that has a similar background, makes me think it isn't needed. But then I see closed captioning and that usually has a black background.
> 
> Rich







Check out the Directv NOW Dvr progress bar, 4:10 mark, clear, only negative is a slight dim shade effect that hits the entire screen, not enough to hide anything but still serves no purpose.

Anyway there is no reason they can't use the same clear progress bar.


----------



## jimmie57

I don't like the clear one. I can not see where the progress is.


----------



## Rich

I watched parts of two football games this afternoon and the Black Shroud didn't bother me much. Surprised I am.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

jimmie57 said:


> I don't like the clear one. I can not see where the progress is.


They can put the green color in the progress bar strip, make it clear surrounding it, the strip does not block scores.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> I watched parts of two football games this afternoon and the Black Shroud didn't bother me much. Surprised I am.
> 
> Rich


More of a problem for me on NBA games, NFL I use 30 second skip to fly through game action only, snap to snap.


----------



## studechip

GordonGekko said:


> More of a problem for me on NBA games, NFL I use 30 second skip to fly through game action only, snap to snap.


That used to work well, but with so many offenses in the hurry up, you often miss a snap and have to go back.


----------



## GekkoDBS

studechip said:


> That used to work well, but with so many offenses in the hurry up, you often miss a snap and have to go back.


If you hit the skip button before the whistle you will usually get to 10 seconds left on the play clock, I find most teams don't snap the ball before a minimum of 10, with a team like the Patriots you are correct, many times they snap at 15 to 18 seconds left on the clock, possibly Green Bay as well, anyway I don't think it is the majority but I could be wrong.


----------



## P Smith

GordonGekko said:


> I could be wrong


definitely yes, as the thread about "new GUI" !


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> definitely yes, as the thread about "new GUI" !


And your contribution even more inane.


----------



## P Smith

Watch yourself and don't violate the site rules: discuss matter not the poster !


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> Watch yourself and don't violate the site rules: discuss matter not the poster !


Technically we are writing about the "New Gui" as the original poster is trying to navigate watching the NFL around the black shroud progress banner and I was offering some tips utilizing the 30 second skip button but I advise you to follow your own advice and keep your sarcastic musings to yourself.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Comments will be about the topic and not each other. 

Take personal stuff to PM or let it go. 

Mike


----------



## studechip

GordonGekko said:


> If you hit the skip button before the whistle you will usually get to 10 seconds left on the play clock, I find most teams don't snap the ball before a minimum of 10, with a team like the Patriots you are correct, many times they snap at 15 to 18 seconds left on the clock, possibly Green Bay as well, anyway I don't think it is the majority but I could be wrong.


The Giants do it, too. Not all of the time though.


----------



## Rich

All this talk about the black background of the PB would probably go away if D* took the rational course and made the PB work as it does on the 24s. You will notice the PB does not appear when you skip back, gotta wonder what the designers were thinking. 

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> All this talk about the black background of the PB would probably go away if D* took the rational course and made the PB work as it does on the 24s. You will notice the PB does not appear when you skip back, gotta wonder what the designers were thinking.
> 
> Rich


A picture of the new progress bar has been posted here:

https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-D...STER-Are-you-kidding-me/td-p/5306818/page/444

An improvement but of course Directv for some reason or their programmers need baby steps, they still have not fully shed the black shroud.


----------



## jimmie57

GordonGekko said:


> A picture of the new progress bar has been posted here:
> 
> New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> An improvement but of course Directv for some reason or their programmers need baby steps, they still have not fully shed the black shroud.


You can bet that they are not finished. It does not have the Death Star.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> A picture of the new progress bar has been posted here:
> 
> New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> An improvement but of course Directv for some reason or their programmers need baby steps, they still have not fully shed the black shroud.


I've seen it before. The only time the background bothers is when I'm using trickplay. Having the PB act as it does on a 24 would put a stop to that. We don't see the PB on a 24 when we use the 30 Second click, why can't they make a change to the software in such a way that would allow the PB to work like that?

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

One more thing that I hate about the new GUI. The programmers at AT&T some how think that there I no reason why someone would try to download an episode of a show that's already in your playlist.

Last night, I rained while The Deuce was recording. I know that some of the end of the show got cut off. So, it would be nice if, while I was watching the portion of the show that actually recorded, I could download a second copy of the show, so I can watch the ending once the first recording gets cut off.

But no. The geniuses at AT&T, in their infinite wisdom, just show an error message saying "The Deuce is available in your Playlist" and don't allow a download to take place until after the previously recorded episode has been deleted. 

Stupid people should stop trying to be so helpful. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

Bill Broderick said:


> One more thing that I hate about the new GUI. The programmers at AT&T some how think that there I no reason why someone would try to download an episode of a show that's already in your playlist.
> 
> Last night, I rained while The Deuce was recording. I know that some of the end of the show got cut off. So, it would be nice if, while I was watching the portion of the show that actually recorded, I could download a second copy of the show, so I can watch the ending once the first recording gets cut off.
> 
> But no. The geniuses at AT&T, in their infinite wisdom, just show an error message saying "The Deuce is available in your Playlist" and don't allow a download to take place until after the previously recorded episode has been deleted.
> 
> Stupid people should stop trying to be so helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So delete it from your playlist and then you should be able to download it, right?


----------



## Bill Broderick

slice1900 said:


> So delete it from your playlist and then you should be able to download it, right?


Im already half way into watching it. I'd need to wait for it to catch up to where I am before I can start watching again. If I could just start recording it now, it would be caught up by the time that the first recording ends due to weather.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

Bill Broderick said:


> Im already half way into watching it. I'd need to wait for it to catch up to where I am before I can start watching again. If I could just start recording it now, it would be caught up by the time that the first recording ends due to weather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can't FF through Directv's on-demand? Sounds like that's the real problem!


----------



## JerryMeeker

What software version has this update PB? And is the new software actually rolling out yet? I have been on 0x1104 since 8/3.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> What software version has this update PB? And is the new software actually rolling out yet? I have been on 0x1104 since 8/3.


Not sure if that picture is actually the next PB. Not in any NR at the moment.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

slice1900 said:


> You can't FF through Directv's on-demand? Sounds like that's the real problem!


On Demand doesn't really stream like Netflix does. If you want to fast forward, you need to allow it to build a buffer (essentially download to DVR).

There is no reason why I shouldn't be able to download an episode that's already on my DVR (but partially cutoff due to weather), watch the good part of the recording while the on demand version is downloading, and then fast forward the downloaded version to the point where the original version got cutoff.

Technically, I can do that by watching the recorded version until it gets cutoff, deleting it, waiting for he download version to record up to the point where the original version got cut off and then finish watching.

Or else, I would have stopped watching when I realized that the end of the episode was missing (I checked when I started seeing occasional weather related lockups), delete the episode and wait for the download to get to the point where I stopped.

Either way, there was no option that allowed me to watch the entire episode without waiting.

The only reason for this is that someone at DirecTV decided that there is no reason why someone would want to download an episode that was already in the playlist. So, they prevented people from doing so.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## David Ortiz

Bill Broderick said:


> On Demand doesn't really stream like Netflix does. If you want to fast forward, you need to allow it to build a buffer (essentially download to DVR).
> 
> There is no reason why I shouldn't be able to download an episode that's already on my DVR (but partially cutoff due to weather), watch the good part of the recording while the on demand version is downloading, and then fast forward the downloaded version to the point where the original version got cutoff.
> 
> Technically, I can do that by watching the recorded version until it gets cutoff, deleting it, waiting for he download version to record up to the point where the original version got cut off and then finish watching.
> 
> Or else, I would have stopped watching when I realized that the end of the episode was missing (I checked when I started seeing occasional weather related lockups), delete the episode and wait for the download to get to the point where I stopped.
> 
> Either way, there was no option that allowed me to watch the entire episode without waiting.
> 
> The only reason for this is that someone at DirecTV decided that there is no reason why someone would want to download an episode that was already in the playlist. So, they prevented people from doing so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe that limitation only references the local playlist. So if you had a 2nd DVR, you could download the episode there while you watched the partial episode.


----------



## Bill Broderick

David Ortiz said:


> I believe that limitation only references the local playlist. So if you had a 2nd DVR, you could download the episode there while you watched the partial episode.


I have 2 other DVR's. But due to another bug, that wouldn't work for me either. I was watching on an RVU TV. Since right about the same time as the GUI update, RVU TV's can only watch programs recorded on a Genie.

They can see the shows from the other DVR's on the Playlist. But, they get a packet error when attempting to view them.

So much for WHOLE-home DVR service.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

Had my first instance of missing recording in Playlist. I was recording the Giants-Jags game and toward the end switched away from the game. then i went to the playlist and it wasn't there. I noticed in the guide that it WAS indeed recording. I'm using the favorite team feature to set up so it records automatically. Is this the type of thing people are seeing? I didn't see it until now. I ended up cancelling the recording from the guide rather than through the playlist entry. Other shows before and since recorded and showed up in the playlist fine.


----------



## the2130

GordonGekko said:


> They can put the green color in the progress bar strip, make it clear surrounding it, the strip does not block scores.


Even better would be placing the little box that displays the time above the progress bar, not below it. I use a long ruler to block out the ticker when I don't want to see scores of other games, but the current positioning of the box makes it hard to see the time.


----------



## I WANT MORE

JerryMeeker said:


> What software version has this update PB? And is the new software actually rolling out yet? I have been on 0x1104 since 8/3.


0x113d


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> What software version has this update PB? And is the new software actually rolling out yet? I have been on 0x1104 since 8/3.


Not rolling out yet. There will probably be a few more weeks of tweaks before a roll out


----------



## Clemsole

compnurd said:


> Not rolling out yet. There will probably be a few more weeks of tweaks before a roll out


Somewhere around 4-15-19, or later. If we are lucky.


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> Had my first instance of missing recording in Playlist. I was recording the Giants-Jags game and toward the end switched away from the game. then i went to the playlist and it wasn't there. I noticed in the guide that it WAS indeed recording. I'm using the favorite team feature to set up so it records automatically. *Is this the type of thing people are seeing?* I didn't see it until now. I ended up cancelling the recording from the guide rather than through the playlist entry. Other shows before and since recorded and showed up in the playlist fine.


Yes, that's what I've seen. I see this nearly every day and I'm only looking at Yankee, Mets, Giants and Jets games. I think this would be a major problem for folks who count on D* for series and movie content. Must be lots of folks out there that don't know what to do about this or where to go to find out information about this problem. What I watch on D* is usually recording as I watch it. Not hard to find if it's not in the Playlist.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit

What releaae are you running on ghe HR44?


----------



## Rich

texasbrit said:


> What releaae are you running on ghe HR44?


0x1104, if you wanted to know which release I am have on my 44.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, the "hidden recordings" bug is still there in 1104. But I believe it is fixed in 113D, whenever this rolls out.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

texasbrit said:


> Yes, the "hidden recordings" bug is still there in 1104. But I believe it is fixed in 113D, whenever this rolls out.


Thanks for this. I really hope it fixes that problem.


----------



## Bill Broderick

texasbrit said:


> Yes, the "hidden recordings" bug is still there in 1104. But I believe it is fixed in 113D, whenever this rolls out.


I'll believe that a month after that version rolls out. That's the problem with intermittent errors. It looks like they are fixed. But, because they occur intermittently, they pop up again a few weeks later.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> I'll believe that a month after that version rolls out. That's the problem with intermittent errors. It looks like they are fixed. But, because they occur intermittently, they pop up again a few weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Trust history, I do. Trust *texasbrit*, I do. Yet another puzzle.

Rich


----------



## scottp461

I thought that the Series Manager’s problems were solved a couple of versions ago (prior to this one, 1104). Maybe the lack of activity during the summer just didn’t cause any issues.

I’ve started to reorganize my priorities and add new programs on the Genie HR54-500. All the changes triggered tons of duplicate entries being created, sometimes 2, for a particular show. 29 duplicates were created in total (75 entries became 104!) Only some shows that were moved were affected. I left things overnight hoping that it would be cleaned up (that it would catch up) by the morning; I checked mid-afternoon, NOPE! Trying to delete them is like playing whack-a-mole, new duplicates pop up for the program you’re trying to fix and/or new ones for other programs. Things seem to change position in the list randomly, but not always, as I try to fix the problems. When (and if) you finally get it down to one entry for any particular show, it may not work anymore! All the duplicates are linked, deleting them messes with the original, but not always in the same way. Since the removal of the duplicates requires canceling all upcoming recordings, it makes a mess! One new show that didn’t reschedule reappeared as a series record (nested orange “R”s) when I clicked on it again in the guide, but the remaining series record in the list still doesn’t indicate that there are ANY upcoming episodes; I expect that it never will!

It seems that if you change the order of too many things too quickly the Genie looses track of what it’s doing and just leaves things strewn all over the place, half completed/unfinished (or something like that!)

The only real solution may be to delete all the entries for anything that duplicated and start from scratch, otherwise I won’t know what’s going to happen!

Sorry if this has already been brought up, I did go back to early August (when I got this version) and didn’t see this discussed!


----------



## JerryMeeker

I had this problem, but it should be resolved with FW ver 1104.


----------



## scottp461

JerryMeeker said:


> I had this problem, but it should be resolved with FW ver 1104.


I'm on 1104, have been since early August, that's why I'm surprised (1088 was worse!?) I thought it was gone. Silly me!


----------



## JerryMeeker

As we have learned in this thread, some users are experiencing certain issues, while others are not. The randomness of it all continues to be perplexing.


----------



## scottp461

I think that I may have found a (the?) trigger for the duplicates being created in the series manager list. It appears that using "1" to move an entry to the top of the list too many times plus moving other entries up/down in the list all in a short period of time really messes things up.

I deleted all of the entries for 2 new shows that weren't seeing new episodes in the guide once I was back to one manager entry for each. I then added them back using the guide (to get channel specific entries). It all worked, but the "new" entries both appeared in the middle of the list, not at the bottom as is usual!

I moved them, and some newly listed recording entries, to where I wanted them using the up/down arrows only and no duplicates created. May not be a total fix, but it worked this time.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Just curious, re-starting the DVR removed the duplicate entries for me. Did you try that before manually deleting them?


----------



## scottp461

I did think about rebooting, but wanted to see if it would fix itself overnight. It was the afternoon of the next day when I decided to "fix" things myself. Recordings were happening soon at that point and I didn't want to wait for the hour or so that the Genie takes to recover (after the reboot!) with a 6TB Drive.

This Series Manager problem has been my only real problem w/ 1104. I had minor issues with loosing recorded program listings with 1088, but they always occurred after I looked at the details page for a show and stepped back (left arrow). I would end up with no folder and only the program I had just looked at listed. I was always able to recover the folder by re-selecting the program (would end up back in the program folder with all recordings listed) and then backing out again. The folder would be normal again after that. I would often come out somewhere else in the menu, but the "fix" would correct that as well. I expect that the pointers for backing out were being lost when going to the details and the list didn't know what sub folder it was in when backing out. This problem seemed to be corrected by 1104 for me.

I may start a new thread for the epic fail of the "My Teams" auto-recordings for NFL week 2 (It worked perfectly week 1, I suspect that the games had the wrong original air date in the guide listings (next week!) Nothing was Scheduled! Nothing Recorded!) Thank God for HR-24's; they saved the day!


----------



## texasbrit

The HR24 uses the same guide listing.
Are you sure ylou are not seeing the"whole home" bug? because it was not fixed in 1104.


----------



## scottp461

I don't let my DVR's talk to each other. Too much confusion re: where the programs are actually recorded. All my DVR's are stacked in a cabinet (HR-54 (x1), HR-24's (x4) and TiVo Premiere XL's (x3) off-air), serving the same AVR/TV through a HDMI (x8) switcher.

Under "My Teams" on the HR-54, I set up to auto-record all future live games; never scheduled. When I searched "upcoming" under my teams, all I found were games that were dated for next week (3), but they weren't scheduled either. I went to the 24's and did my normal searches (i.e. "team name" + sports + football) and up came the games for week 2. Scheduled and recorded. Never saw them on the 54, but I didn't do the same basic searches on it, just what was listed under my teams. After the games were over, those "next week" listings were gone, nothing listed now. All through this, the Series Manager entries for my teams indicated 0 games found. It was only when I clicked on upcoming games that these "next week" games appeared. The "My Teams" record thing is Genie only, so maybe the manipulation of the guide data is different for that feature? Need to investigate further!

Week 1, however, was really cool! After setting up all "My Teams" I just sat back and watched all the games for that weekend get scheduled and recorded, flawlessly. A real bummer when it didn't work at all week 2.


----------



## TomF

Just got upgraded today to a HR54 (from a HR 34) and a C61K client and have the new GUI. Lots of changes to figure out! I'm trying to set up my Season Tickets and I cant seem to figure out how to change the default recording settings. Can someone help me out please so I don't have to change the recording options on each one?


----------



## TomF

TomF said:


> Just got upgraded today to a HR54 (from a HR 34) and a C61K client and have the new GUI. Lots of changes to figure out! I'm trying to set up my Season Tickets and I cant seem to figure out how to change the default recording settings. Can someone help me out please so I don't have to change the recording options on each one?


Never mind, just found it!


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> Trust history, I do. Trust *texasbrit*, I do. Yet another puzzle.
> 
> Rich


Should have added, "I trust *Bill Broderick*" too.

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> As we have learned in this thread, some users are experiencing certain issues, while others are not. The randomness of it all continues to be perplexing.


I hope folks that read the above believe it. I know this is the truth. Simply put, some of them have problems, some of them don't. It has always been this way, since the advent of the HRs. This is why we need to see posts that are in conflict with other posts. Yes, it is annoying when someone posts about their problems and someone else posts, "My XXX does not do that!". But if we didn't see such posts we'd think the problem is seen in every XXX.

Rich


----------



## Rich

texasbrit said:


> The HR24 uses the same guide listing.
> Are you sure ylou are not seeing the"whole home" bug? because it was not fixed in 1104.


This is classified as a whole home bug rather than a Genie bug? That makes more sense, I'm not seeing what I should be seeing with shows recorded on my 44 when using a 24 to access the content recorded by the 44. Some programs recorded on the 44 do not show up on the Playlists of the 24s. Some, not all. That's what's puzzling.

Rich


----------



## the2130

texasbrit said:


> Yes, the "hidden recordings" bug is still there in 1104. But I believe it is fixed in 113D, whenever this rolls out.


I sure hope that's the case. I had the issue again today. An episode of Outcast from last night was missing. I used the workaround of going into some folders and backing out. At first the missing episode didn't reappearing after a few tries it came back.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Four things show up on our DVR under “all recordings”. Clearly have over 30 items recorded. Missing several shows that we can’t find whatsoever yet they show up when we access our list from our HR24. What a joke. I can’t believe any quality control department would allow this crap to go into production. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Four things show up on our DVR under "all recordings". Clearly have over 30 items recorded. Missing several shows that we can't find whatsoever yet they show up when we access our list from our HR24. What a joke. I can't believe any quality control department would allow this crap to go into production.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have some folders of recordings, try opening some of them. After closing them, the missing progrs may reappear.

If not, a restart of the Genie should make them reappear.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyozip

Does anyone else wish you could change the guide display so that the channels displayed ascending? I know it’s a small gripe but I find it particularly annoying.


----------



## P Smith

nope
perhaps it will come back … soon...


----------



## jimmie57

wyozip said:


> Does anyone else wish you could change the guide display so that the channels displayed ascending? I know it's a small gripe but I find it particularly annoying.


If you think about it a little bit it is organized in the same manner as you making a list.
You start at the top and put 1, then the numbers get bigger as you go down the page.
When you go down with the remote you are actually sliding this long piece of paper up to see some more numbers.


----------



## JerryMeeker

wyozip said:


> Does anyone else wish you could change the guide display so that the channels displayed ascending? I know it's a small gripe but I find it particularly annoying.


Never gave it a minute's thought.


----------



## wyozip

Well, I’m obviously in the minority. To me it’s unintuitive to click the channel button up on the remote to go down in the guide. 
Some have said I’m not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## JerryMeeker

wyozip said:


> Well, I'm obviously in the minority. To me it's unintuitive to click the channel button up on the remote to go down in the guide.
> Some have said I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.


Not understanding. The guide numbers increase as you go down the screen. The down arrow moves the cursor downwards. Sounds completely intuitive to me. The guide has been organized this way since Day 1. Having it any different would seem counter-intuitive to quite a few people here.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Not understanding. The guide numbers increase as you go down the screen. The down arrow moves the cursor downwards. Sounds completely intuitive to me. The guide has been organized this way since Day 1. Having it any different would seem counter-intuitive to quite a few people here.


He's saying that he thinks that the lower numbers should be at the bottom of the screen and the higher numbers should be above them. So, pressing the channel up button (or moving the channel rocker button upward) will scroll to higher numbers.

This way, scrolling through channels on the guide would be consistent with the same buttons as scrolling through channels one by one without the guide.

While I can see why he'd want to use the same remote button to represent channel up or channel down all of the time, I agree with others who thing that having the channels on the channel guide in ascending sequence from bottom to top would be completely counterintuitive.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyozip

Thank you Bill for clarifying my poor communication. I just thought it would be a nice option for like minded people as me 
(which I’m beginning to believe are non existent). Cheers!


----------



## Bill Broderick

wyozip said:


> Thank you Bill for clarifying my poor communication. I just thought it would be a nice option for like minded people as me
> (which I'm beginning to believe are non existent). Cheers!


The problem is that you're trying to solve a minor inconsistency by creating a bigger problem, which is the fact that you're asking people to read backwards

Nobody ever reads from bottom to top. That is what your "solution" would be asking them to do.

IMO, That's why everybody (at least those who have replied here) disagrees with your proposal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

wyozip said:


> Well, I'm obviously in the minority. To me it's unintuitive to click the channel button up on the remote to go down in the guide.
> Some have said I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.


I thought the same way as you for a few days. After I got used to it and realized the rationality of it, it never enters my mind anymore. The same will happen for you. Just give it a little bit of time.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Not sure if this has been posted before but last night we deleted a show from the list and after the deletion we were taken back to a totally different folder in the list and then had to search through the list to find the folder we were originally in. What the heck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Bill Broderick said:


> If you have some folders of recordings, try opening some of them. After closing them, the missing progrs may reappear.
> 
> If not, a restart of the Genie should make them reappear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I shouldn't have to restart my genie every time I want to find a show. My HR24 finds them w/o issue. This software is terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I shouldn't have to restart my genie every time I want to find a show. My HR24 finds them w/o issue. This software is terrible.


No. You shouldn't. But, if you want them to reappear, that's what you need to do for now.


----------



## patmurphey

Channel up on the remote/channel up. Channel up in the guide/channel up. What could be more sensible? UP is up is up is up... I think I'll stick to Dish.


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but last night we deleted a show from the list and after the deletion we were taken back to a totally different folder in the list and then had to search through the list to find the folder we were originally in. What the heck?


I have experienced this as well, and is on my list of bugs in the current release. The behavior encourages the user to be especially careful when deleting content, because you may delete the wrong item.


----------



## James Long

patmurphey said:


> Channel up on the remote/channel up. Channel up in the guide/channel up. What could be more sensible? UP is up is up is up... I think I'll stick to Dish.


DISH makes it an option. I agree with the people who don't like to see a guide where higher numbers are above lower numbers on the screen. I have mine set where up in the guide is down on channel numbering (moving up moves up on the screen to lower numbers). After having that setting for over 15 years of DISH (and similar behavior on cable systems before that) I would not want up to go up in channel numbers. Personal preference.


----------



## inkahauts

wyozip said:


> Well, I'm obviously in the minority. To me it's unintuitive to click the channel button up on the remote to go down in the guide.
> Some have said I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.


When you are in a (any actually) menu the channel button is a page up and page down button. Not a channel up and down button...


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Survivor supposedly recorded. Is it under “All Programs”? Of course not. I had to search through the list and eventually found it under “TV Shows”. What the heck??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry in Conyers

11+ months, 200+ pages, 2,000+ replies, multiple firmware "upgrades" and the "new" GUI is still a dysfunctional mess. Same old, same old. 

Hate to think about changing after 21 years with DirecTV, but SWMBO is tired of not being able to find recorded programs and wants to change to Dish or (cover your eyes) Comcast.


----------



## texasbrit

JerryMeeker said:


> I have experienced this as well, and is on my list of bugs in the current release. The behavior encourages the user to be especially careful when deleting content, because you may delete the wrong item.


I think it's fixed in the latest release being tested now.


----------



## jpenneck

My HS-17 updated to 0x110E yesterday. Anyone know what the differences are from 0x1104?


----------



## Rich

Barry in Conyers said:


> 11+ months, 200+ pages, 2,000+ replies, multiple firmware "upgrades" and the "new" GUI is still a dysfunctional mess. Same old, same old.
> 
> Hate to think about changing after 21 years with DirecTV, but *SWMBO* is tired of not being able to find recorded programs and wants to change to Dish or (cover your eyes) Comcast.


Had to look that up, means "She Who Must Be Obeyed". Gave me and the wife a chuckle, thanx.

Rich


----------



## Barry in Conyers

The SWMBO problem will go away if DirecTV / AT&T ever get off their collective inco****tent de** as*** and correct the problems that they created.


----------



## GekkoDBS

OK, the first time this occurred on the new GUI, Jets season pass, "this episode canceled because of a programming update. (13)" for some reason it was looking to record it on 153 Cinehd instead of local fox 5 or 388, is there any way to prevent this in the future, I never watch games live but for some reason I said let me make sure this is recording, missed the 1st quarter but at least I salvaged the rest of the game.

If there is no real 100 percent fix then I will simply record from the guide in the future, thanks for any help you can provide.

And the dumb thing is that 153 is showing a PPV movie, nothing to do with sports, in the past the sports team record set up has worked perfectly, even avoiding blackouts, going to the next available channel.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> OK, the first time this occurred on the new GUI, Jets season pass, "this episode canceled because of a programming update. (13)" for some reason it was looking to record it on 153 Cinehd instead of local fox 5 or 388, is there any way to prevent this in the future, I never watch games live but for some reason I said let me make sure this is recording, missed the 1st quarter but at least I salvaged the rest of the game.
> 
> If there is no real 100 percent fix then I will simply record from the guide in the future, thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> And the dumb thing is that 153 is showing a PPV movie, nothing to do with sports, in the past the sports team record set up has worked perfectly, even avoiding blackouts, going to the next available channel.


One thing I have learned about the Genies...you have to check the To Do List, or whatever that's called now, religiously. I find Yankee games on Spanish channels at times.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> One thing I have learned about the Genies...you have to check the To Do List, or whatever that's called now, religiously. I find Yankee games on Spanish channels at times.
> 
> Rich


You should not need to. Leave it alone and see what it actually records. make sure you have it set to keep 3 or 4.... it should actually record both an English and a Spanish version if they are both available.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> You should not need to. Leave it alone and see what it actually records. make sure you have it set to keep 3 or 4.... it should actually record both an English and a Spanish version if they are both available.


Lots of things I shouldn't have to do, but I do them anyway. If my 44 could make the distinction between games in Spanish and English I would not have to check each recording. I've been getting Spanish games for years without seeing the same game in English. If it was a daily occurance I'd be more likely to catch it but it happens infrequently and the Spanish version is all I get. This can't just be blamed on the new GUI.

Speaking of the new GUI, I'm getting kinda annoyed by it. All I record on the Genie is Jeopardy, The Late Show (I like the Colbert opening monologue) and ball games. It's not like I have to spend a lot of time on the GUI menus, Playlist and Guide. But just the brief time that I have to go there...how to say this...it's just hard as hell to navigate thru that monster. That goofy box in the Playlist makes no sense and the Black Shroud is awfully intrusive during football games, just as I feared.

It's almost as if the designers of the GUI sat down together and decided to make the GUI as hard as possible to use. If that is what they did, they succeeded. Big time.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

When I first got the new GUI I did not like it. I have gotten used to it but still do not like it. This weekend I watched has to watch the old HR24 with the old GUI. I miss it.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> Lots of things I shouldn't have to do, but I do them anyway. If my 44 could make the distinction between games in Spanish and English I would not have to check each recording. I've been getting Spanish games for years without seeing the same game in English. If it was a daily occurance I'd be more likely to catch it but it happens infrequently and the Spanish version is all I get. This can't just be blamed on the new GUI.
> 
> Speaking of the new GUI, I'm getting kinda annoyed by it. All I record on the Genie is Jeopardy, The Late Show (I like the Colbert opening monologue) and ball games. It's not like I have to spend a lot of time on the GUI menus, Playlist and Guide. But just the brief time that I have to go there...how to say this...it's just hard as hell to navigate thru that monster. That goofy box in the Playlist makes no sense and the Black Shroud is awfully intrusive during football games, just as I feared.
> 
> It's almost as if the designers of the GUI sat down together and decided to make the GUI as hard as possible to use. If that is what they did, they succeeded. Big time.
> 
> Rich


The floating box and black shroud are the two things that I can't accept, most of the other visual changes are easy to adjust to but I hope Directv is planning to ditch that black progress bar soon, kills dvr sports watching, and news and financial programs.


----------



## texasbrit

what release do you have?


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> When I first got the new GUI I did not like it. I have gotten used to it but still do not like it. This weekend I watched has to watch the old HR24 with the old GUI. I miss it.


I find it a lot easier to use a 24 to delete shows on MRV than to use the new GUI. All the programs that are recorded and missing seem to show up on the 24s' Playlists, it has become a PITA to deal with the missing shows on the new GUI.

Rich


----------



## Rich

texasbrit said:


> what release do you have?


Only thing I can infer from the above post is...the Black Shroud is being removed...that would be wonderful. Or did you refer to that annoying floating box?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> Lots of things I shouldn't have to do, but I do them anyway. If my 44 could make the distinction between games in Spanish and English I would not have to check each recording. I've been getting Spanish games for years without seeing the same game in English. If it was a daily occurance I'd be more likely to catch it but it happens infrequently and the Spanish version is all I get. This can't just be blamed on the new GUI.
> 
> Speaking of the new GUI, I'm getting kinda annoyed by it. All I record on the Genie is Jeopardy, The Late Show (I like the Colbert opening monologue) and ball games. It's not like I have to spend a lot of time on the GUI menus, Playlist and Guide. But just the brief time that I have to go there...how to say this...it's just hard as hell to navigate thru that monster. That goofy box in the Playlist makes no sense and the Black Shroud is awfully intrusive during football games, just as I feared.
> 
> It's almost as if the designers of the GUI sat down together and decided to make the GUI as hard as possible to use. If that is what they did, they succeeded. Big time.
> 
> Rich


The shroud will change...

It's amazing, I love the new menu on the left in the playlist, but they so messed up with the floating info box it negated almost every other improvement this GUI made ten fold...

And while I may be used to it, it's still awful and more difficult. I want it Gone!

Interesting on the Spanish thing, when the Lakers had a Spanish (shut down last month I think it was) and English Channel, it record both. I know they realized they needed to do something about that because at first it only recorded the Spanish one because it was on a lower channel number. So they sorta fixed it by having it always record both versions. What they need to do is offer an option to prefer English or Spanish channels...


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> The floating box and black shroud are the two things that I can't accept, most of the other visual changes are easy to adjust to but I hope Directv is planning to ditch that black progress bar soon, kills dvr sports watching, and news and financial programs.


Yeah, get rid of the box and the shroud and I'd be happy. That seems so simple and I know it's not gonna happen. We complained about the background of the old PB for years and what did we get...the Black Shroud. Apparently, we annoyed someone. They made the problem even worse.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> *The shroud will change*...
> 
> It's amazing, I love the new menu on the left in the playlist, but they so messed up with the floating info box it negated almost every other improvement this GUI made ten fold...
> 
> And while I may be used to it, it's still awful and more difficult. I want it Gone!
> 
> Interesting on the Spanish thing, when the Lakers had a Spanish (shut down last month I think it was) and English Channel, it record both. I know they realized they needed to do something about that because at first it only recorded the Spanish one because it was on a lower channel number. So they sorta fixed it by having it always record both versions. What they need to do is offer an option to prefer English or Spanish channels...


I don't want it to "change", I want it to go away. I see a lot of progress bars on my equipment, the only black backgrounds I've seen are on the old GUI and the new GUI. I do see black shrouds on closed captions but I think that's to make them easier to see. The Black Shroud does nothing for us, why is it there and why was there one on the old GUI? Is there an actual reason? I got thru the MLB season with that thing without going nuts but the NFL games?

The floating box...another monstrosity that we have to live with. What were the designers thinking?

Rich


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> The shroud will change...
> 
> It's amazing, I love the new menu on the left in the playlist, but they so messed up with the floating info box it negated almost every other improvement this GUI made ten fold...
> 
> And while I may be used to it, it's still awful and more difficult. I want it Gone!
> 
> Interesting on the Spanish thing, when the Lakers had a Spanish (shut down last month I think it was) and English Channel, it record both. I know they realized they needed to do something about that because at first it only recorded the Spanish one because it was on a lower channel number. So they sorta fixed it by having it always record both versions. What they need to do is offer an option to prefer English or Spanish channels...


What I have found is that for sports that are on two channels, and one is blacked out, it might start to record the lower channel and if that's blacked out it will quickly switch to the next channel.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> I don't want it to "change", I want it to go away. I see a lot of progress bars on my equipment, the only black backgrounds I've seen are on the old GUI and the new GUI. I do see black shrouds on closed captions but I think that's to make them easier to see. The Black Shroud does nothing for us, why is it there and why was there one on the old GUI? Is there an actual reason? I got thru the MLB season with that thing without going nuts but the NFL games?
> 
> The floating box...another monstrosity that we have to live with. What were the designers thinking?
> 
> Rich


Was the black shroud on the old GUI only on HR44/54's? Because I did not have a progress bar anything like the new annoying one, in fact now that I think about it, I did have the HR54 before the new GUI arrived in 11/2017 and the progress bar was mostly clear. And I remember another thread that detailed how when Directv did a major GUI change, many years ago, perhaps around 2007, they did a similar thing, they altered the progress bar from a clear one to a dark shade/fade but after people complained they fixed it, I do believe they will fix it once again.


----------



## inkahauts

Steveknj said:


> What I have found is that for sports that are on two channels, and one is blacked out, it might start to record the lower channel and if that's blacked out it will quickly switch to the next channel.


Yes but that's an entirely different issue than the same game on two different channels and one is in English one in Spanish...


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Rich said:


> I don't want it to "change", I want it to go away. I see a lot of progress bars on my equipment, the only black backgrounds I've seen are on the old GUI and the new GUI. * I do see black shrouds on closed captions* but I think that's to make them easier to see. The Black Shroud does nothing for us, why is it there and why was there one on the old GUI? Is there an actual reason? I got thru the MLB season with that thing without going nuts but the NFL games?
> 
> The floating box...another monstrosity that we have to live with. What were the designers thinking?
> 
> Rich


You can go into your captioning settings and change the panel settings. As I recall, there are three settings of "panel opacity" (including "transparent" to make it go away) as well as color settings, font and size selections.

I recommend playing around with them if you got time.

I primarily use two settings depending on what screen and receiver I'll be using, or how much I want it to stand out or not. Or if I want it there but not be obtrusive.

For example, I'll use an easier-to-read font (white color), sized large with _translucent_ black panel opacity for a smaller BR screen (or if saving out to view later - in high speed) on my tablet.

Others find the default "DirecTV Subtitles" to be adequate (no shrouds) for most things.

Now, if we could only have as much choice and control over the _rest_ of the UI...


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

GordonGekko said:


> Was the black shroud on the old GUI only on HR44/54's? Because I did not have a progress bar anything like the new annoying one, in fact now that I think about it, I did have the HR54 before the new GUI arrived in 11/2017 and the progress bar was mostly clear. *And I remember another thread that detailed how when Directv did a major GUI change, many years ago,* perhaps around 2007, they did a similar thing, they altered the progress bar from a clear one to a dark shade/fade but after people complained they fixed it, I do believe they will fix it once again.


That one was bad. It was on all HD DVRs when the UI was "upgraded" to HD.

As I recall, the shroud on the progress bar took up *half* of the screen, not just the lower-third.

(I also seem to recall that it was promptly fixed.)


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> I find it a lot easier to use a 24 to delete shows on MRV than to use the new GUI. All the programs that are recorded and missing seem to show up on the 24s' Playlists, it has become a PITA to deal with the missing shows on the new GUI.
> 
> Rich


I must be lucky as I have never had any recordings missing in the new GUI either in my old Genie 44 or the new Genie 54.


----------



## texasbrit

b4pjoe said:


> I must be lucky as I have never had any recordings missing in the new GUI either in my old Genie 44 or the new Genie 54.


Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


----------



## Knot stewpid

Hello, new here and am having major issues with the new genie 2 they just installed. I had the 44 for years and over the last few months I was having issues that others here had said they were having (recorded shows not showing up, remote sluggish, ff issues, etc...). So I call DTV and talk with tech support and after explaining everything I decide to upgrade to 4k. Thought everything so far was good to go as install tech would be coming the next morning to do it. WELL, installer gets here and tells me DTV has a KNOWN ISSUE with the 4k not being able to connect with the internet and therefore I wouldn't be able to access on demand library or rewind on live tv. Well, I decided after to talking with installer to have him install the wireless genie 2 with enough boxes for 3 tv's. BIGGEST MISTAKE EVER. This setup is crap. Had 4 issues where I lost my wireless network bridge already. Worst part of that is it doesn't reconnect automatically so if you set it to record your football games on Saturday and go away and the system goes down, your out of luck. 2nd worst part is if goes down, you lose your other 2 tv's to. Also having the same issues I was having before the upgrade IN ADDITION TO THE FOLLOWING, FF is about useless. Has a mind of its own on where it wants to stop on. Remote lag is worse. Tv also takes 30 to 60 seconds to display picture when starting up. DVR has issues where it intermittently won't let me delete viewed shows, locks up and the mysteriously starts working again just to name a few issues. 
I think the worst thing is after talking to DTV tech support, they knew they are having issues and cannot tell me when they will have a fix and then had the nerve to try and sell me a maintenance plan. I've been a customer for a long time, at least 10 to 15 years and I was under no contract and I agreed to a new 2 year contract to get the upgrade. I feel DTV misled me (they knew they were having issues and still let upgrade go thru). I'm on the verge of cancelling my service, but DTV says I will have to pay a 200 cancellation fee. Am I wrong about telling them where to stick that? I just can't believe they did this then have the nerve to imply that there service works like they advertise. Sorry for venting so much and any advice on how to proceed would be appreciated.


----------



## GekkoDBS

texasbrit said:


> Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


Not true, I've had missing recordings on HR54, no Whole Home.


----------



## P Smith

Knot stewpid said:


> BIGGEST MISTAKE EVER


it's splashed over the forums - use wired connection to the clients !
wifi is last resort when it's absolutely necessary


----------



## b4pjoe

texasbrit said:


> Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


Yes I have four HR-24's and the Genie 54, and previously the Genie 44, and whole home. Still never had missing recordings.


----------



## Knot stewpid

P Smith said:


> it's splashed over the forums - use wired connection to the clients !
> wifi is last resort when it's absolutely necessary


Yeah, I read a bunch of pages and kind of gathered that using wifi might be an issue. I'm just upset that after explaining to the DTV tech support the issues I was having, IMO they locked me into a 2 year agreement while knowing that they still have some major issues and cant seem to give me an answer to when they will have a solution. I have a tech coming out today to see if they can resolve the issue, but I have a strange feeling I am going to be stuck with this problem.


----------



## P Smith

Knot stewpid said:


> but I have a strange feeling I am going to be stuck with this problem.


sure, if you wouldn't be persistent and ask him make wired connections !


----------



## vinhmen

Knot stewpid said:


> I have a tech coming out today to see if they can resolve the issue, but I have a strange feeling I am going to be stuck with this problem.


Sounds like you got a terrible installer. My 4k setup can access the internet for on-demand just fine, there is no "known issue." Hopefully the second installer can clean up the mess.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Was the black shroud on the old GUI only on HR44/54's? Because I did not have a progress bar anything like the new annoying one, in fact now that I think about it, I did have the HR54 before the new GUI arrived in 11/2017 and the progress bar was mostly clear. And I remember another thread that detailed how when Directv did a major GUI change, many years ago, perhaps around 2007, they did a similar thing, they altered the progress bar from a clear one to a dark shade/fade but after people complained they fixed it, I do believe they will fix it once again.


You can still see the old GUI on 24s and any 2 tuner HR. It does have a black background. We complained about that from the get-go but nothing was ever done about it. After this experience I gotta say, bring that back to the Genies.

Rich


----------



## Rich

texasbrit said:


> Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


I didn't know that. So, one genie in the house by itself (I know the 17s don't allow that) and no missing programs? Or a Genie and minis, no missing programs?

Rich


----------



## Rich

Knot stewpid said:


> Hello, new here and am having major issues with the new genie 2 they just installed. I had the 44 for years and over the last few months I was having issues that others here had said they were having (recorded shows not showing up, remote sluggish, ff issues, etc...). So I call DTV and talk with tech support and after explaining everything I decide to upgrade to 4k. Thought everything so far was good to go as install tech would be coming the next morning to do it. WELL, installer gets here and tells me DTV has a KNOWN ISSUE with the 4k not being able to connect with the internet and therefore I wouldn't be able to access on demand library or rewind on live tv. Well, I decided after to talking with installer to have him install the wireless genie 2 with enough boxes for 3 tv's. BIGGEST MISTAKE EVER. This setup is crap. Had 4 issues where I lost my wireless network bridge already. Worst part of that is it doesn't reconnect automatically so if you set it to record your football games on Saturday and go away and the system goes down, your out of luck. 2nd worst part is if goes down, you lose your other 2 tv's to. Also having the same issues I was having before the upgrade IN ADDITION TO THE FOLLOWING, FF is about useless. Has a mind of its own on where it wants to stop on. Remote lag is worse. Tv also takes 30 to 60 seconds to display picture when starting up. DVR has issues where it intermittently won't let me delete viewed shows, locks up and the mysteriously starts working again just to name a few issues.
> I think the worst thing is after talking to DTV tech support, they knew they are having issues and cannot tell me when they will have a fix and then had the nerve to try and sell me a maintenance plan. I've been a customer for a long time, at least 10 to 15 years and I was under no contract and I agreed to a new 2 year contract to get the upgrade. I feel DTV misled me (they knew they were having issues and still let upgrade go thru). I'm on the verge of cancelling my service, but DTV says I will have to pay a 200 cancellation fee. Am I wrong about telling them where to stick that? I just can't believe they did this then have the nerve to imply that there service works like they advertise. Sorry for venting so much and any advice on how to proceed would be appreciated.


You are probably gonna see a lot of replies from folks that don't have the problems you're having. Don't be upset this is normal.

Rich


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Not true, I've had missing recordings on HR54, no Whole Home.


Confusion. More and more confusion.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit

GordonGekko said:


> Not true, I've had missing recordings on HR54, no Whole Home.


I think you are the only one I know who has. Maybe these were caused by someting else.


----------



## JerryMeeker

texasbrit said:


> Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


Honestly, I don't understand your claim. Care to explain it in a bit more detail? I have a Genie and an HR24, but never have experienced missing recordings. Are you saying that I am an exception?


----------



## texasbrit

JerryMeeker said:


> Honestly, I don't understand your claim. Care to explain it in a bit more detail? I have a Genie and an HR24, but never have experienced missing recordings. Are you saying that I am an exception?


Most people who have an HR44 or HR54 and at least one other DVR, with whole home when they look at the list of recorded programs, there have been some missing. They come back, but then others disappear. Not permanently, the recordings are still in the system.
There are dozens of posts about it here, and 100+ on the ATT DirecTV forum.


----------



## Knot stewpid

vinhmen said:


> Sounds like you got a terrible installer. My 4k setup can access the internet for on-demand just fine, there is no "known issue." Hopefully the second installer can clean up the mess.


I actually thought both installers were pretty good. I asked the second installer today if he could verify that there was a known issue about not being able to connect with on demand and he said there was. He recommended I should go with a wired system as he basically told me he has done all he can do on his end. He recommended i give it a day or 2 as he forced a update on the genie 2 and see if gets any better. He mentioned something about being able to access some CADDIE database which has all issues recorded in it and said DTV is trying to solve the issues but didn't sound like it would be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## Knot stewpid

Rich said:


> You are probably gonna see a lot of replies from folks that don't have the problems you're having. Don't be upset this is normal.
> 
> Rich


No problem. If everyone was having my issues, I have a funny feeling DTV would have to hire several hundred people just to handle the incoming complaints, lol


----------



## b4pjoe

JerryMeeker said:


> Honestly, I don't understand your claim. Care to explain it in a bit more detail? I have a Genie and an HR24, but never have experienced missing recordings. Are you saying that I am an exception?


Seems like there is at least two of us. Maybe we should play the lottery.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I have a 54, 2-24s, and 3 c61ks and Whole Home. 
No missing recordings.


----------



## texasbrit

I WANT MORE said:


> I have a 54, 2-24s, and 3 c61ks and Whole Home.
> No missing recordings.


Amazing. It might be the Genie release, there have been so many releases
it's difficult to know "which side is up"


----------



## itzme

texasbrit said:


> Most people who have an HR44 or HR54 and at least one other DVR, with whole home when they look at the list of recorded programs, there have been some missing. They come back, but then others disappear. Not permanently, the recordings are still in the system.
> There are dozens of posts about it here, and 100+ on the ATT DirecTV forum.


I have an HR44 and HR24 in the basement on Whole Home. I ALSO have an AM-21. Yes, I notice missing recording ALOT. Yes, they often come back. When I'm certain a recording is missing my *workaround is to go in History.* POOF there it is and I can hit Play from there. I'm getting tired of the problem. Its a basic DVR function.

I notice the missing shows seem to be from my basement HR24 and some were recorded OTA using the AM-21. I think the folks at DirecTV forgot to tell ATT that the AM-21 even exists. But I digress.


----------



## the2130

mrknowitall526 said:


> Go to the first folder. Scroll all the way to the bottom. Then left arrow out of it. They'll come back.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That fix for the missing recordings doesn't seem to work anymore. I've had the issue occur twice in the last 3 days and both times I had to resort to a reboot to fix it. Same with the fix of switching to alphabetical sort and back. It worked for a while, and now it doesn't. I don't mind the time it takes to reboot, but it takes about 24 hours for the guide to rebuild completely, which is a problem.

Does anyone know when this issue might be fixed?


----------



## itzme

I wouldn't mind rebooting if there were an easy way to turn off the blue lights on the unit. It often takes me numerous attempts bending to the unit trying to touch the right & left arrows in JUST the right way. But I degress again


----------



## P Smith

the2130 said:


> Does anyone know when this issue might be fixed?


Soon.


----------



## Rich

texasbrit said:


> I think you are the only one I know who has. Maybe these were caused by someting else.


Almost every night I have to hunt for the game I want to see. I'm actually considering moving the Genie to another room and using a 24. I can see everything recorded from all HRs on the 24s.


JerryMeeker said:


> Honestly, I don't understand your claim. Care to explain it in a bit more detail? I have a Genie and an HR24, but never have experienced missing recordings. *Are you saying that I am an exception?*


A very fortunate exception, I think. Can you see the channels in the moving box when the program is recording? I can't. I backup every game at least once. Last night I had the Yankee game recording on my 44 and two 24s. I wanted to watch the game on the 44. I saw two games on the Playlist the first time I looked. No indication which HR they had been recorded on. I have an SSD in the 44 and wanted to view the game that had been recorded on the 44 on the 44. I tried both games on the PL, both were obviously not recorded on the 44 (the speed difference is very noticeable). Then I noticed the third game had appeared on the PL and that one was from the 44. Sound like fun, huh? I go thru this constantly. Missing programs with missing info...you are very fortunate.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Knot stewpid said:


> No problem. If everyone was having my issues, I have a funny feeling DTV would have to hire several hundred people just to handle the incoming complaints, lol


Glad to hear that. Hard to convince most folks that the problems they're seeing aren't widespread.

Rich


----------



## Rich

itzme said:


> I have an HR44 and HR24 in the basement on Whole Home. I ALSO have an AM-21. Yes, I notice missing recording ALOT. Yes, they often come back. When I'm certain a recording is missing my *workaround is to go in History.* POOF there it is and I can hit Play from there. I'm getting tired of the problem. Its a basic DVR function.
> 
> I notice the missing shows seem to be from my basement HR24 and some were recorded OTA using the AM-21. I think the folks at DirecTV forgot to tell ATT that the AM-21 even exists. But I digress.


I haven't seen any missing programs from my 24s. Only the 44. IIRC. But I don't record many programs.

Rich


----------



## Rich

itzme said:


> I wouldn't mind rebooting if there were an easy way to turn off the blue lights on the unit. It often takes me numerous attempts bending to the unit trying to touch the right & left arrows in JUST the right way. But I degress again


How long have you been doing that? I gave up a few years ago and now I leave the front panel lights on. It would be great if there was a toggle switch for that in the menus. Yet another rational suggestion that will be ignored.

Rich


----------



## lschwarcz

Wait a minute. Are you trying to have us believe that DirecTV tests their code before releasing it to their paying customers? Seems hard to believe. .


----------



## TheRatPatrol

itzme said:


> I wouldn't mind rebooting if there were an easy way to turn off the blue lights on the unit. It often takes me numerous attempts bending to the unit trying to touch the right & left arrows in JUST the right way. But I degress again


Electrical tape, a black piece of construction paper, or get these to cover the lights.

https://www.amazon.com/lightdims/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:lightdims


----------



## P Smith

lschwarcz said:


> Wait a minute. Are you trying to have us believe that DirecTV tests their code before releasing it to their paying customers? Seems hard to believe. .


nope
soon you and others will test new half-baked version


----------



## JerryMeeker

texasbrit said:


> Most people who have an HR44 or HR54 and at least one other DVR, with whole home when they look at the list of recorded programs, there have been some missing. They come back, but then others disappear. Not permanently, the recordings are still in the system.
> There are dozens of posts about it here, and 100+ on the ATT DirecTV forum.


I am not disputing that there are many reports of missing recordings. I am, however, questioning the implication that having both a Genie and another DVR makes this issue more likely to happen.


----------



## itzme

Rich said:


> How long have you been doing that? I gave up a few years ago and now I leave the front panel lights on. It would be great if there was a toggle switch for that in the menus. Yet another rational suggestion that will be ignored.
> 
> Rich


Its become an obsessive/compulsive thing with me. The HR44 is in a glass case just below the TV. Tape would bother me as does the bright blue light. I have some stickers meant just for that but they are smaller. But I digress (my new tag line)


----------



## jimmie57

itzme said:


> Its become an obsessive/compulsive thing with me. The HR44 is in a glass case just below the TV. Tape would bother me as does the bright blue light. I have some stickers meant just for that but they are smaller. But I digress (my new tag line)


If you have any smoke window sun blocking type film, try that.
I have a little bit left over from doing some windows and I used it and then put scotch tape over it to hold it in place.
Then I had the idea of putting on scotch tape and using a black magic marker and coloring over the tape with it. It Works.


----------



## P Smith

After successful fix of blue light, it's time to start fixing New GUI itself ! 
Perhaps progress bar would be your new target to fix ?


----------



## texasbrit

JerryMeeker said:


> I am not disputing that there are many reports of missing recordings. I am, however, questioning the implication that having both a Genie and another DVR makes this issue more likely to happen.


sorry but it's true. It's a software bug in Whole Home, in the latest GUI. Go read the posts in the ATT Directv forum if you doubt it.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Something new for me, maybe not new for others...

I can no longer see recordings from my HR24 when using the HR54. But, the HR24 can see everything on the HR54. 

*SIGH*
When the hell is this going to be fixed?


----------



## P Smith

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> When the hell is this going to be fixed?


with ATT ownership - it's perpetual status


----------



## jdspencer

I've discovered that with the AM21 connected to the HR44 the power light on the DVR cycles about ever 15s.
It also doen't always record but reports an unexpected error (3). So, I've disconnected the AM21 and all seems good again.

If you have an AM21 and are having problems, try removing the AM21.


----------



## Bill Broderick

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Something new for me, maybe not new for others...
> 
> I can no longer see recordings from my HR24 when using the HR54. But, the HR24 can see everything on the HR54.
> 
> *SIGH*
> When the hell is this going to be fixed?


That sounds like one of the long term whole home errors, rather than a new GUI issue. My guess is that if you check the whole he status on both receivers, one of them will report not seeing the other.

A reboot of both HR's should correct the problem.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

jdspencer said:


> I've discovered that with the AM21 connected to the HR44 the power light on the DVR cycles about ever 15s.
> It also doen't always record but reports an unexpected error (3). So, I've disconnected the AM21 and all seems good again.
> 
> If you have an AM21 and are having problems, try removing the AM21.


Do you have the HR44 plugged in through the AM21? I wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## P Smith

slice1900 said:


> plugged in through


power or OTA RF ?


----------



## jdspencer

You can't power the AM21 through the HR44 like you can with the HR24. 
This is a problem with the programming for the AM21.


----------



## P Smith

then I'm lost … OTA RF is not using by DVR


----------



## Rich

jdspencer said:


> I've discovered that with the AM21 connected to the HR44 the power light on the DVR cycles about ever 15s.
> It also doen't always record but reports an unexpected error (3). So, I've disconnected the AM21 and all seems good again.
> 
> If you have an AM21 and are having problems, try removing the AM21.


I don't see another solution. Well, we tried.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> That sounds like one of the long term whole home errors, rather than a new GUI issue. My guess is that if you check the whole he status on both receivers, one of them will report not seeing the other.
> 
> A reboot of both HR's should correct the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nothing I've tried has fixed this problem. Reboots aren't the answer, I think. I've tried that and the programs still don't show up on the Playlist.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> Nothing I've tried has fixed this problem. Reboots aren't the answer, I think. I've tried that and the programs still don't show up on the Playlist.
> 
> Rich


If you look at settings/whole home/status, do you see all of the DVR's listed with sharing on?

Whenever I've had this problem, one of the DVR's was missing the other DVR and a reboot has corrected the issue.

If each DVR Is actually eeing all the others, then it's probably a different issue.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> If you look at settings/whole home/status, do you see all of the DVR's listed with sharing on?
> 
> Whenever I've had this problem, one of the DVR's was missing the other DVR and a reboot has corrected the issue.
> 
> If each DVR Is actually eeing all the others, then it's probably a different issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What I'm talking about seems to have no connection to MRV. I'm using the 44 to watch content recorded on the 44, content that does not show up on the Playlist even tho I know it has been recorded. I did see an issue when using a 24 the other day that might be relevant to your post, if I see it again I'll check the Status. Thanx for the tip.

Rich


----------



## fjames

Rich said:


> What I'm talking about seems to have no connection to MRV. I'm using the 44 to watch content recorded on the 44, content that does not show up on the Playlist even tho I know it has been recorded. I did see an issue when using a 24 the other day that might be relevant to your post, if I see it again I'll check the Status. Thanx for the tip.
> 
> Rich


Didn't you say you don't record much on the 44? Just some games or whatever? Do you delete viewed programs after viewing? If so, does that mean your PL for the 44 is really short?

If you had one 44 and one 24, and had the basic problem of so many, your 44 PL would go down by 90% or something. If you had a large PL, it would be immediately obvious that you just lost almost everything (which would be a big deal if you had hundreds of recordings.) If you only have a few, then losing most of them leaves you with ... just a few.

The fix for the above is rebooting the 44. When you reboot the 44, you lose contact with the 24. So then you have to reboot the 24. Not a big deal if occasional, but when you have to reboot the 44 multiple times a week, now it's a big deal.

In my case, I have one 44 with a large PL and one 24. Makes it easy to track and resolve. But if I understand your setup, you have a bunch of 2xs and a 44. The impact of losing the 44 PL might not hit your brain like it would with a large PL. And if you reboot the 44, with all those 2xs, who knows where the gremlins may be hiding. I'm trying to say that you may have the same basic problem as many, but it's hidden by your short 44 PL, combined with all those 2xs.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> What I'm talking about seems to have no connection to MRV. I'm using the 44 to watch content recorded on the 44, content that does not show up on the Playlist even tho I know it has been recorded. I did see an issue when using a 24 the other day that might be relevant to your post, if I see it again I'll check the Status. Thanx for the tip.
> 
> Rich


That's the same problem that most people seem to be having with the new GUI. However, it's different than the one that carlsbad_bolt_fan is having, which appears to be the long standing problem of one DVR suddenly not seeing another one. That's a problem that I've occasionally had for as long as I've had MRV. When this one occurs, all DVR's are seen in the status of one of the DVR's in question. But, the same is not true for the other DVR. Rebooting both DVR's has always corrected the problem (at least until it reoccurs a few months later). I'm sure that rebooting one of the two DVR's would fix the problem as well. But, since I don't know which one will resolve the issue, I just reboot both.


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> That's the same problem that most people seem to be having with the new GUI. However, it's different than the one that carlsbad_bolt_fan is having, which appears to be the long standing problem of one DVR suddenly not seeing another one. That's a problem that I've occasionally had for as long as I've had MRV. When this one occurs, all DVR's are seen in the status of one of the DVR's in question. But, the same is not true for the other DVR. Rebooting both DVR's has always corrected the problem (at least until it reoccurs a few months later). I'm sure that rebooting one of the two DVR's would fix the problem as well. But, since I don't know which one will resolve the issue, I just reboot both.


I've always had some MRV problems. Thought going down to five HRs on MRV would solve that problem. I always thought 12 HRs on two SWM16s was gonna be a problem and it was. Using the menus to see what the Status looked like was a waste of time. No way 12 were ever gonna show up on that list. Now I have few problems, just the occasional HR dropping off which causes me to go around and reset them all, one by one.

I can live with the GUI for the most part. They'll get these problems fixed.

Rich


----------



## Rich

fjames said:


> Didn't you say you don't record much on the 44? Just some games or whatever? Do you delete viewed programs after viewing? If so, does that mean your PL for the 44 is really short?
> 
> If you had one 44 and one 24, and had the basic problem of so many, your 44 PL would go down by 90% or something. If you had a large PL, it would be immediately obvious that you just lost almost everything (which would be a big deal if you had hundreds of recordings.) If you only have a few, then losing most of them leaves you with ... just a few.
> 
> The fix for the above is rebooting the 44. When you reboot the 44, you lose contact with the 24. So then you have to reboot the 24. Not a big deal if occasional, but when you have to reboot the 44 multiple times a week, now it's a big deal.
> 
> In my case, I have one 44 with a large PL and one 24. Makes it easy to track and resolve. But if I understand your setup, you have a bunch of 2xs and a 44. The impact of losing the 44 PL might not hit your brain like it would with a large PL. And if you reboot the 44, with all those 2xs, who knows where the gremlins may be hiding. I'm trying to say that you may have the same basic problem as many, but it's hidden by your short 44 PL, combined with all those 2xs.


Yes, for the most part all I record are sports programs. MLB, NFL, boxing and college football. Every program is deleted after watching, I have never seen any reason to keep games on a DVR. What I'm seeing is related to only the 44. I can't begin to imagine what it must be like to have a lot of recordings on a Genie at this time. The problem I have is easy to manage, I see very few issues with MRV these days. It's just the 44 and the new GUI.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

I had my 44 for a few years and traded it for a 54 a few weeks ago. Also have 4 HR24's and an H24 and a C61K client. I have never had recordings to not show up on all boxes (even after I got the GUI). One thought I had is when I went whole home the installer installed all boxes to use DHCP against my suggestion to use static IP's so after he left I changed all boxes to use static IP's so every box would always have the same IP address. Just wondering if the people that are not seeing all of their recordings are using DHCP?


----------



## jdspencer

Another playlist gripe. I recorded all episodes of "Doctor Who" leading up to the launch of the new season. I was watching the episodes in order and to free up space on the drive I'd delete the just watched episode. All was working well until I ended up deleting the folder with the remaining unwatched shows. I was so careful, but then because of a lack of attention. Luckily, I did watch the new season premiere.  

So bottom line is be very careful with the playlist. When you exit a show from the playlist it should then display that folder at the episode so that you can delete or save as needed.


----------



## James Long

A good advertisement for an "undelete" function.


----------



## inkahauts

texasbrit said:


> Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


Actually, that's not true... I've seen the missing playlist issue with just a genie and a mini.. and the program was on the mini and missing on the genie!


----------



## texasbrit

Interesting since they share the same playlist


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Actually, that's not true... I've seen the missing playlist issue with just a genie and a mini.. and the program was on the mini and missing on the genie!


I've seen that consistently with the 44 and the 24s. The programs are almost always (I think I saw a missing recording on both Playlists once) missing on the 44 and they show on the 24s.

Rich


----------



## BigCTM

We have the exact same issue. Pretty ridiculous that a fix is not available yet...Just proves that DirecTV no longer exists and is AT&T now...



Rich said:


> I've seen that consistently with the 44 and the 24s. The programs are almost always (I think I saw a missing recording on both Playlists once) missing on the 44 and they show on the 24s.
> 
> Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

The missing recordings happened to me today. While I have not seen the issue very often, it does exist for me. A DVR restart restored the missing programs.


----------



## JerryMeeker

For anyone reluctant to use Restart to resolve the missing recordings issue because of its impact on scheduled recordings, not to worry. I re-started two hours ago, and the scheduled recordings for this evening have already populated the list.


----------



## bnwrx

jdspencer said:


> Another playlist gripe. I recorded all episodes of "Doctor Who" leading up to the launch of the new season. I was watching the episodes in order and to free up space on the drive I'd delete the just watched episode. All was working well until I ended up deleting the folder with the remaining unwatched shows. I was so careful, but then because of a lack of attention. Luckily, I did watch the new season premiere.
> 
> So bottom line is be very careful with the playlist. *When you exit a show from the playlist it should then display that folder at the episode so that you can delete or save as needed.*


I've experienced something similar....After viewing a program, I hit the stop button and sometimes find myself in the folder of another series, and if I'm not careful I'll delete a different program. This is frustrating and has been going on thru several firmware updates.

I also have seen the missing recording in the playlist of my HR44, only to find it in the playlist of my HR24. If I do the "System Test" it often times will re-appear on the HR44. This is a little quicker than a reboot....


----------



## JerryMeeker

bnwrx said:


> I've experienced something similar....After viewing a program, I hit the stop button and sometimes find myself in the folder of another series, and if I'm not careful I'll delete a different program. This is frustrating and has been going on thru several firmware updates.
> 
> I also have seen the missing recording in the playlist of my HR44, only to find it in the playlist of my HR24. If I do the "System Test" it often times will re-appear on the HR44. This is a little quicker than a reboot....


Yes, this happens to me occasionally when I use the Stop button. When I have mentioned this before, the advice I received was to discontinue using the Stop button, but rather use the back arrow or some other unfamiliar (to me) way of exiting a program when finished viewing. The Stop button no longer exists on the DTV remote, but I use a Harmony remote, and have been using the Stop button for as long as I have been a DTV subscriber. Regardless of what button we use, ending up in the wrong spot when exiting is undesirable behavior, and a bug, IMO.

Another annoying behavior is when using the Continue Watching menu to resume a program. When finished viewing the program, the Stop button takes you back to the Continue Viewing folder, but the program you just finished watching has been removed from the folder. To delete it, you need to go to the All Programs list, scroll down to the completed program, and delete it. This is somewhat tedious. Again, I am sure someone will suggest that I not use the Stop button...


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> Yes, this happens to me occasionally when I use the Stop button. When I have mentioned this before, the advice I received was to discontinue using the Stop button, but rather use the back arrow or some other unfamiliar (to me) way of exiting a program when finished viewing. The Stop button no longer exists on the DTV remote, but I use a Harmony remote, and have been using the Stop button for as long as I have been a DTV subscriber. Regardless of what button we use, ending up in the wrong spot when exiting is undesirable behavior, and a bug, IMO.
> 
> Another annoying behavior is when using the Continue Watching menu to resume a program. When finished viewing the program, the Stop button takes you back to the Continue Viewing folder, but the program you just finished watching has been removed from the folder. To delete it, you need to go to the All Programs list, scroll down to the completed program, and delete it. This is somewhat tedious. Again, I am sure someone will suggest that I not use the Stop button...


Have you tried just pressing the Guide or List button. Anything you do exits you out of a recorded program.


----------



## Steveknj

It is a bit weird that I have ONE specific program that constantly goes missing in the playlist. I record all NY Rangers hockey games using the My Favorite team recording option so it always records the games. Sometimes it appears in the list and then disappears, other times it doesn't show at all in the list (but it's in the ToDo list as recording and in the guide as well, so I can access that way), and then I watched it last night, and when I finished watching, I couldn't find it in the List to delete. I'm going to try and reset the recording options again and see if it fixes it.


----------



## bnwrx

Steveknj said:


> It is a bit weird that I have ONE specific program that constantly goes missing in the playlist. I record all NY Rangers hockey games using the My Favorite team recording option so it always records the games. Sometimes it appears in the list and then disappears, other times it doesn't show at all in the list (but it's in the ToDo list as recording and in the guide as well, so I can access that way), and then I watched it last night, and when I finished watching, I couldn't find it in the List to delete. I'm going to try and reset the recording options again and see if it fixes it.


Have this happen to me also...Program is recording in the ToDo list, but not listed on the Playlist....


----------



## jimmie57

bnwrx said:


> Have this happen to me also...Program is recording in the ToDo list, but not listed on the Playlist....


That sounds like the recording does not know that it got to the end.


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> It is a bit weird that I have ONE specific program that constantly goes missing in the playlist. I record all NY Rangers hockey games using the My Favorite team recording option so it always records the games. Sometimes it appears in the list and then disappears, other times it doesn't show at all in the list (but it's in the ToDo list as recording and in the guide as well, so I can access that way), and then I watched it last night, and when I finished watching, I couldn't find it in the List to delete. I'm going to try and reset the recording options again and see if it fixes it.


I record all the Mets and Yankee games. I have not seen one missing Mets game. Most Yankee games were missing. How does my 44 decide which recording will not show up on the Playlist? I also record all Jets and Giants games in the same manner and I have yet to see one recording of those games missing from the Playlist.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> That sounds like the recording does not know that it got to the end.


Should see it in the Playlist. Doesn't matter if it's over.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

bnwrx said:


> Have this happen to me also...Program is recording in the ToDo list, but not listed on the Playlist....


I would reboot the box ...


----------



## CraigerM

One thing I don't like with the larger font is that it cuts off more of the show information at the top of the screen and you have to click the info button to see the rest of it.


----------



## the2130

There's another issue with the 1104 software version. The whole-home feature doesn't work reliably on my HR54. From the HR24 in the other room, I can always play recordings stored on the HR54 without issue, but it isn't working reliably when I try to view HR24 recordings on the HR54. After the HR54 has been running for a few days after a reboot, it will fail to play recordings from the other DVR. The recording will start to play in a window while it says "Wait..." on the guide, then it errors out and says the recording can't be played. The problem will persist until I reboot the HR54, after which it will work for a few days before the problem returns. Between the missing recordings issue and the whole-home issue, I can't seem to go more than 3 or 4 days without a reboot.


----------



## texasbrit

there are dozens of posts on this issue, probably hundreds on the ATT Directv forum, There is NO WORKAROUND but you should not need to ereboot, go back through the menus and the missing recordings will appear (although other might disappear). The only fix has to come from DirecTV. I know the latest software under test has a fix which appears to work but I have no idea when this software will become availeble.


----------



## the2130

texasbrit said:


> there are dozens of posts on this issue, probably hundreds on the ATT Directv forum, There is NO WORKAROUND but you should not need to ereboot, go back through the menus and the missing recordings will appear (although other might disappear). The only fix has to come from DirecTV. I know the latest software under test has a fix which appears to work but I have no idea when this software will become availeble.


That fix for the missing recordings issue isn't working anymore, at least not for me. The only thing that will reliably fix it is a reboot. Same for the issue of whole home not working.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

texasbrit said:


> Nothing will be missing unless you have a DVR in your system along with the Genie, connected by Whole Home.


I would love to know more about this. My wife and I are going crazy having to search for our recordings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzme

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I would love to know more about this. My wife and I are going crazy having to search for our recordings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found the missing recordings sometimes in History, other times in Upcoming Recordings (when it's missing in "All" but currently being recorded) and other times in Continue Watching. Of course first you have to realize that you had the show set to record , and then realize that it's missing.

We're not going crazy, we're just crazy stupid to put up with it.


----------



## GekkoDBS

So I have a Knicks team season pass, worked perfect last year and this preseason but I see the first game scheduled to record on 759 NBA league pass channel instead of 634 MSG, will it auto correct, or is this just happening because of NBA free preview?


----------



## carl6

Don't know, but I would watch carefully if you want to make sure it records.


----------



## Steveknj

GordonGekko said:


> So I have a Knicks team season pass, worked perfect last year and this preseason but I see the first game scheduled to record on 759 NBA league pass channel instead of 634 MSG, will it auto correct, or is this just happening because of NBA free preview?


I have a similar thing for the Rangers. Often it's set for a blacked out station, like what you describe, and what I've notice happening, is that it will start recording on the wrong channel, realize it and then just jump to the MSG channel. Sometimes it keeps both with the blackout channel being zero minutes and the MSG channel being correct. But definitely keep an eye on it the first couple of times.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

The best way to record a specific team is to set up a Boolean search.


----------



## the2130

Rich said:


> I haven't seen any missing programs from my 24s. Only the 44. IIRC. But I don't record many programs.
> 
> Rich


Same here. The recordings missing from the 54 can always be seen from the 24.


----------



## Rich

the2130 said:


> Same here. The recordings missing from the 54 can always be seen from the 24.


It will be fixed...

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steveknj said:


> It is a bit weird that I have ONE specific program that constantly goes missing in the playlist. I record all NY Rangers hockey games using the My Favorite team recording option so it always records the games. Sometimes it appears in the list and then disappears, other times it doesn't show at all in the list (but it's in the ToDo list as recording and in the guide as well, so I can access that way), and then I watched it last night, and when I finished watching, I couldn't find it in the List to delete. I'm going to try and reset the recording options again and see if it fixes it.


I don't remember losing any Jets, Giants or Mets games. Only Yankees games recorded in the same manner you record the Rangers. Weird.

Rich


----------



## Rich

TheRatPatrol said:


> The best way to record a specific team is to set up a Boolean search.


Okay, show me a search for all the Yankee games.

Rich


----------



## the2130

Rich said:


> I don't remember losing any Jets, Giants or Mets games. Only Yankees games recorded in the same manner you record the Rangers. Weird.
> 
> Rich


The way the Jets, Giants, and Mets play, you would almost hope for their games to go missing.


----------



## Rich

the2130 said:


> The way the Jets, Giants, and Mets play, you would almost hope for their games to go missing.


Jets just won two in a row, I have great hope...now they'll lose the next two games. But yeah, you have a point. Nine area pro teams and other than the Devils and Yankees...

Rich


----------



## the2130

Rich said:


> Jets just won two in a row, I have great hope...now they'll lose the next two games. But yeah, you have a point. Nine area pro teams and other than the Devils and Yankees...
> 
> Rich


Just kidding, Rich.


----------



## SHS

I just wounding any one else have odd problem with show pausing for few minutes ?.


----------



## Sandra

Steveknj said:


> It is a bit weird that I have ONE specific program that constantly goes missing in the playlist. I record all NY Rangers hockey games using the My Favorite team recording option so it always records the games. Sometimes it appears in the list and then disappears, other times it doesn't show at all in the list (but it's in the ToDo list as recording and in the guide as well, so I can access that way), and then I watched it last night, and when I finished watching, I couldn't find it in the List to delete. I'm going to try and reset the recording options again and see if it fixes it.


The culprit is most likely a stinkin' Ice-lander fan hacking in from his parents' basement.

Sandra


----------



## GekkoDBS

Steveknj said:


> I have a similar thing for the Rangers. Often it's set for a blacked out station, like what you describe, and what I've notice happening, is that it will start recording on the wrong channel, realize it and then just jump to the MSG channel. Sometimes it keeps both with the blackout channel being zero minutes and the MSG channel being correct. But definitely keep an eye on it the first couple of times.


Thanks, yes that is what happened last year, it did record on the free NBA league pass preview channel, it should revert back to 634 once the free preview is over.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Steveknj said:


> It is a bit weird that I have ONE specific program that constantly goes missing in the playlist. I record all NY Rangers hockey games using the My Favorite team recording option so it always records the games. Sometimes it appears in the list and then disappears, other times it doesn't show at all in the list (but it's in the ToDo list as recording and in the guide as well, so I can access that way), and then I watched it last night, and when I finished watching, I couldn't find it in the List to delete. I'm going to try and reset the recording options again and see if it fixes it.


This has happened to me a few times since the new GUI arrived, in fact it happened with last night's Knicks game, I did not see it recording in the playlist, went to the actual channel, saw it recording, went back to the playlist and it magically appeared.


----------



## texasbrit

The so-called whole home or playlist issue someimes cause the program currently being recorded not to appear in the playlist until it's finished recording.


----------



## Bill Broderick

For sports, I would suggest looking in folders with other team names listed. College football games keep getting added to a folder containing the names of the teams form the earliest game that was recorded. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

texasbrit said:


> The so-called whole home or playlist issue sometimes cause the program currently being recorded not to appear in the playlist until it's finished recording.


I agree.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> For sports, I would suggest looking in folders with other team names listed. College football games keep getting added to a folder containing the names of the teams form the earliest game that was recorded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Another annoying feature. I see the same thing with baseball games and football games. I don't want all the games in one folder. Makes to too easy to delete unwatched games.

Rich


----------



## the2130

Yes, it's very annoying to have multiple games in the same folder when the folder is named for one of the games.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Regarding the issue of Seasons Passes recording on multiple channels, I noticed on the Seasons Pass screen the message at the top that clearly states that the SP will only record on the selected channel. Has this message been added on the most recent update? It seems to imply that multiple recordings will not occur. Anyone else still getting multiple recordings?


----------



## MrLatte

SHS said:


> I just wounding any one else have odd problem with show pausing for few minutes ?.


YES! Just started happening yesterday. The show I'm watching will just freeze. Then my HR54 won't accept any inputs from the remote. Last night I red button reset then it seemed to reboot a couple of times but finally came back. This morning I was watching a recorded show, House Hunters, when about 20 minutes in the screen froze then eventually the screen went black. I haven't reboot yet. Is this my external 2TB hard drive having issues or, more likely if other people are having the issue, something going on with the DirecTV data or firmware?


----------



## P Smith

MrLatte said:


> Is this my external 2TB hard drive having issues


get some free SMART program on your PC, connect the drive to PC and run diags
hint: GSMARTControl


----------



## Rich

MrLatte said:


> YES! Just started happening yesterday. The show I'm watching will just freeze. Then my HR54 won't accept any inputs from the remote. Last night I red button reset then it seemed to reboot a couple of times but finally came back. This morning I was watching a recorded show, House Hunters, when about 20 minutes in the screen froze then eventually the screen went black. I haven't reboot yet. Is this my external 2TB hard drive having issues or, more likely if other people are having the issue, something going on with the DirecTV data or firmware?


Glad to see this is happening at times to you too. I had that happen on my 44 last night. Didn't have to reboot but the 44 did freeze. I have an SSD in the 44 and I thought that might have caused it. I don't think you have an HDD problem. Software.

What version of FW are you running?

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

MrLatte said:


> YES! Just started happening yesterday. The show I'm watching will just freeze. Then my HR54 won't accept any inputs from the remote. Last night I red button reset then it seemed to reboot a couple of times but finally came back. This morning I was watching a recorded show, House Hunters, when about 20 minutes in the screen froze then eventually the screen went black. I haven't reboot yet. Is this my external 2TB hard drive having issues or, more likely if other people are having the issue, something going on with the DirecTV data or firmware?


I've had the problem where my HR54 won't accept remote commands for a period of time (usually 3-4 minutes) a few times (not unique to new GUI). But, I've never had it happen in conjunction with the show freezing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLatte

Rich said:


> Glad to see this is happening at times to you too. I had that happen on my 44 last night. Didn't have to reboot but the 44 did freeze. I have an SSD in the 44 and I thought that might have caused it. I don't think you have an HDD problem. Software.
> 
> What version of FW are you running?
> 
> Rich


I believe it's 1104 updated on 8/1/18. I rebooted this morning and it came up on the internal HD. I have a spare WD Purple 2TB so I'm currently duplicating the HD to a new fresh HD to see if that helps things. My current HD has a build date of 10/2014 and the new one (had it in a box for awhile) is 12/2017. Also, my external HD had about 5% free.


----------



## SuperZ06

Received 0x1112 last night. First thing I noticed was the missing recordings bug is still there. I have 13 recordings in the list but only 4 were showing up until I went into a recording and backed out, then they all showed up.

I have an HR-54 and 3 clients, no DVR's


----------



## Rich

SuperZ06 said:


> Received 0x1112 last night. First thing I noticed was the missing recordings bug is still there. I have 13 recordings in the list but only 4 were showing up until I went into a recording and backed out, then they all showed up.
> 
> I have an HR-54 and 3 clients, no DVR's


Wonderful. We should be glad these people don't build airplanes.

Rich


----------



## Howie

I've had 1112 since 10/18 and I still get the 4K resolution box being unchecked bug most times when I turn my box on. I have an HS-17. No biggie, but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## litzdog911

SuperZ06 said:


> Received 0x1112 last night. First thing I noticed was the missing recordings bug is still there. I have 13 recordings in the list but only 4 were showing up until I went into a recording and backed out, then they all showed up.
> 
> I have an HR-54 and 3 clients, no DVR's


Others have posted that v1144 has started rolling out, and it fixes the "missing recording" bug, along with some GUI tweaks.


----------



## the2130

litzdog911 said:


> Others have posted that v1144 has started rolling out, and it fixes the "missing recording" bug, along with some GUI tweaks.


It doesn't necessarily show up immediately. How do they know for sure it's fixed?


----------



## mrknowitall526

What kind of tweaks?


litzdog911 said:


> Others have posted that v1144 has started rolling out, and it fixes the "missing recording" bug, along with some GUI tweaks.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

I have noticed a minor anomaly in the All Recordings list (SW 1104). I record several programs on both my living room HR54 and the bedroom HR24. When I open the folder containing two recordings of the same program, I am typically able to see the “Bedroom” designation for the HR24 program. However, I am finding that the designator can sometimes be missing. For example, on two recordings of the 11th Hour with Brian Williams on MSNBC, neither recording had a room designator. Not a big deal, but consistent behavior is expected.


----------



## lyradd

litzdog911 said:


> Others have posted that v1144 has started rolling out, and it fixes the "missing recording" bug, along with some GUI tweaks.


I hope it fixes the inability to delete a program when it reaches the end. I have to go into my list to delete any program after I have watched it. What a pain!


----------



## JerryMeeker

lyradd said:


> I hope it fixes the inability to delete a program when it reaches the end. I have to go into my list to delete any program after I have watched it. What a pain!


If you are using the DTV RC73 remote, you simply press the left arrow, which places you in the List, from which you press the Red button to delete the show. How is this a PITA?

And if you are using a programmable remote like the Harmony, which still has a Stop button, deleting the program is even easier than with the RC73.


----------



## Bill Broderick

lyradd said:


> I hope it fixes the inability to delete a program when it reaches the end. I have to go into my list to delete any program after I have watched it. What a pain!


I don't know why. But, I haven't lost the ability to delete a program when it reached the end.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

the2130 said:


> It doesn't necessarily show up immediately. How do they know for sure it's fixed?


Good question.

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I have noticed a minor anomaly in the All Recordings list (SW 1104). I record several programs on both my living room HR54 and the bedroom HR24. When I open the folder containing two recordings of the same program, I am typically able to see the "Bedroom" designation for the HR24 program. However, I am finding that the designator can sometimes be missing. For example, on two recordings of the 11th Hour with Brian Williams on MSNBC, neither recording had a room designator. Not a big deal, but consistent behavior is expected.


That's been going on for some time. I can usually see where programs were recorded on my 24s but rarely on my 44. Lately I've had missing programs on the 24s too.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

Received 0x1112 last night. So far, I don’t see any differences. Anyone else reported differences or fixes?


----------



## cocofalco

JerryMeeker said:


> Received 0x1112 last night. So far, I don't see any differences. Anyone else reported differences or fixes?


1)Have you had the "Missing recordings in the playlist" problem in the past?

2)Have you had this problem since the 0x1112 update?


----------



## JerryMeeker

No and no.


----------



## lyradd

JerryMeeker said:


> Received 0x1112 last night. I So far, I don't see any differences. Anyone else reported differences or fixes?


I received 0x1112 yesterday. The only thing I have noticed is that I can now delete a recorded program when it reaches the end without going into the list. I never had the missing recordings issue.


----------



## lyradd

I take back my previous post. The issue with not being able to delete a program when it reaches the end is back. I once again need to go into the list to delete. For now, I haven't noticed any improvement with the new update.


----------



## SuperZ06

Missing recordings showed up again today.


----------



## jimmie57

SuperZ06 said:


> Missing recordings showed up again today.
> 
> View attachment 29569
> 
> 
> View attachment 29568


Weird.
That small insert pic in the upper left is upside down in the top pic and right side up in the second pic.​


----------



## SuperZ06

jimmie57 said:


> Weird.
> That small insert pic in the upper left is upside down in the top pic and right side up in the second pic.​


I think that is the way that commercial is.


----------



## Volunteer

This new GUI has to rival the new COKE for the biggest colossal blunder I've ever seen. It took my lightning fast HR44 to darn near a paper weight of useless hardware. From molasses slow guide and list scrolling, to missing recordings, to search not working, to not being able to find recordings. After 15 years of being delighted with DTV, I'm now wondering if I should be rethinking my options.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

so - either we can see all of our recordings, or we can delete them once we've watched them (if we are lucky to have found them), but not both. 

who wrote this POS gui? ALL Recordings shouldn't have any filters or logic in it. Period. i've been doing software development for 30 years. I have absolutely no idea how something could get this EFFED up going into a production environment. We still can't find all of our recordings on our Genie - but sure as day they show up on the list from our H/HR24s.


----------



## Bill Broderick

SuperZ06 said:


> Missing recordings showed up again today.
> 
> View attachment 29569
> 
> 
> View attachment 29568


What version are you on?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE

It would help when complaining about the GUI if you would include what version you are on.
I, for one, have zero complaints about the new GUI. 0x1145.


----------



## JerryMeeker

In my case, I have become quite familiar with the new GUI after living with it for so long. I seem to rarely encounter what I would call real bugs, and the design peculiarities become less bothersome over time.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

I WANT MORE said:


> It would help when complaining about the GUI if you would include what version you are on.
> I, for one, have zero complaints about the new GUI. 0x1145.


Do your recordings go missing? Still a problem for me.


----------



## I WANT MORE

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Do your recordings go missing? Still a problem for me.


Fortunately I have not had that issue.


----------



## wrj

I'm on ver 1112 (HR44). I don't loose recordings, however, IMO this GUI was not needed (the old guide worked perfect). I hate the search function. The old one worked perfect, the "improved" one doesn't work search properly. For example, if you're searching a series from the show itself (let's say S1E3), that's what it searches for S1E3 showings and only that. I want to search for every episode. Also, The "Recent Searches" function is a mess. 
If possible, I would go back to the old interface in a second given the choice. This is a bad design. I only touch on 2 items that bug me but there are more. I got to wonder if the designers ever use there work for a length of time before turning this loose on us.


----------



## Bill Broderick

wrj said:


> I'm on ver 1112 (HR44). I don't loose recordings, however, IMO this GUI was not needed (the old guide worked perfect). I hate the search function. The old one worked perfect, the "improved" one doesn't work search properly. For example, if you're searching a series from the show itself (let's say S1E3), that's what it searches for S1E3 showings and only that. I want to search for every episode. Also, The "Recent Searches" function is a mess.
> If possible, I would go back to the old interface in a second given the choice. This is a bad design. I only touch on 2 items that bug me but there are more. I got to wonder if the designers ever use there work for a length of time before turning this loose on us.


Instead of looking at "Other Showings" from the info menu (which only displays other showings of the same episode), look at "All Seasons" from the info menu and then select the season that you want to see episodes for. You will then see all available episodes from the selected season.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

wrj said:


> I'm on ver 1112 (HR44). I don't loose recordings, however, IMO this GUI was not needed (the old guide worked perfect). I hate the search function. The old one worked perfect, the "improved" one doesn't work search properly. For example, if you're searching a series from the show itself (let's say S1E3), that's what it searches for S1E3 showings and only that. I want to search for every episode. Also, The "Recent Searches" function is a mess.
> If possible, I would go back to the old interface in a second given the choice. This is a bad design. I only touch on 2 items that bug me but there are more. I got to wonder if the designers ever use there work for a length of time before turning this loose on us.


Bill is correct-you should be looking at "All seasons" to see all of the available episodes. The new GUI simply takes some getting used to, so I recommend you give it some time. The old GUI is never coming back.


----------



## wrj

Bill Broderick said:


> Instead of looking at "Other Showings" from the info menu (which only displays other showings of the same episode), look at "All Seasons" from the info menu and then select the season that you want to see episodes for. You will then see all available episodes from the selected season.
> 
> Thanks Bill
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR

I have had *1140 *for a week now and I'm happy to report *no missing programs from the All Recordings list.* I've been plagued by this issue ever since the new GUI came out. In all previous versions, it never took more than 2-3 days for the missing recordings issue to rear its ugly head, so I am -very- hopeful that this bug has finally been squashed.

In other major news, version 1140 has a redesigned progress bar. It's been made more similar to the old GUI, a solid block with no shading and doesn't extend to the edges of the screen. It's a step in the right direction IMO. I'll post a picture later.

Editorial comment: Never in my life have I seen such a shoddy piece of software released on an unsuspecting, existing, PAYING customer base. I'm not talking about design decisions. I'm talking about basic features like, say, the ability to reliably list all recordings. How does a programmer mess up that query? How does this bug remain unaddressed for months and months when so many people are experiencing it? It's a disgrace, and AT&T deserve to be losing sat customers for it.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Have I mentioned that I have no issues with the layout/design of the new GUI?


----------



## JerryMeeker

I WANT MORE said:


> Have I mentioned that I have no issues with the layout/design of the new GUI?


Nice to hear, and I share the same sentiments. But I'll bet that you want more...


----------



## GekkoDBS

DavidR said:


> I have had *1140 *for a week now and I'm happy to report *no missing programs from the All Recordings list.* I've been plagued by this issue ever since the new GUI came out. In all previous versions, it never took more than 2-3 days for the missing recordings issue to rear its ugly head, so I am -very- hopeful that this bug has finally been squashed.
> 
> In other major news, version 1140 has a redesigned progress bar. It's been made more similar to the old GUI, a solid block with no shading and doesn't extend to the edges of the screen. It's a step in the right direction IMO. I'll post a picture later.
> 
> Editorial comment: Never in my life have I seen such a shoddy piece of software released on an unsuspecting, existing, PAYING customer base. I'm not talking about design decisions. I'm talking about basic features like, say, the ability to reliably list all recordings. How does a programmer mess up that query? How does this bug remain unaddressed for months and months when so many people are experiencing it? It's a disgrace, and AT&T deserve to be losing sat customers for it.


Thanks for keeping us updated, does the progress bar still block sports scoreboards?

Are you sure it is 1140, I am now on 0x1112 and I'm fairly certain the previous one I had was 1140 updated in August, there were no progress bar changes in either update. And now reading the Edge forum, I see that in the 1140 thread no progress bar changes were seen.


----------



## DavidR

GordonGekko said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated, does the progress bar still block sports scoreboards?
> 
> Are you sure it is 1140, I am now on 0x1112 and I'm fairly certain the previous one I had was 1140 updated in August, there were no progress bar changes in either update. And now reading the Edge forum, I see that in the 1140 thread no progress bar changes were seen.


Yep, 1140 is the version. Should have also mentioned I have an HR44-700 DVR. Here's a picture of the progress bar:


----------



## GekkoDBS

DavidR said:


> Yep, 1140 is the version. Should have also mentioned I have an HR44-700 DVR. Here's a picture of the progress bar:
> 
> View attachment 29580


Thank you for providing that, an improvement but they need to fully get rid of the black box, none of the black coloring is necessary. I have an HR54, why would the 1140 not look the same between the 44/54? Anyway on the Directv forum, a Directv insider who has been updating the thread wrote that the person he contacted about the progress bar reported they are trying to balance the shading so that the title of the program is legible.

But if you look at the Youtube TV bar or the Directv NOW bar, they are basically fully clear and you can read the program title just fine. The most important thing should be the ability to read the screen (scoreboards etc.), the title should be of minimal concern.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

GordonGekko said:


> trying to balance the shading so that the title of the program is legible.


Why do they even need the title of the show on the progress bar at all? It's in the info bar, and you should already know what you're watching. Get rid of the title and make the bar thinner.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why do they even need the title of the show on the progress bar at all? It's in the info bar, and you should already know what you're watching. Get rid of the title and make the bar thinner.


I agree but I don't think any of the tv providers utilize a progress bar without the program title but it is unnecessary.


----------



## studechip

I don't understand why they even have the shading.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

So, my HR54 is still running 1104. Installed on 8/1 this year. Apologies if it's been mentioned previously, but how can I download/install one of the later versions? Is it a slow roll out? Limited by DVR model? An edgecutter only release? All of the above?


----------



## P Smith

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> So, my HR54 is still running 1104. Installed on 8/1 this year. Apologies if it's been mentioned previously, but how can I download/install one of the later versions? Is it a slow roll out? Limited by DVR model? An edgecutter only release? All of the above?


I would recommend you wait for normal NR/staged deployment; chasing CE version could bring you to dead end with "boat anchor".


----------



## texasbrit

1104 is the current national release for the HR54. Aswell as the newer releases delivered under Cutting Edge, Directv has been delivering new releases very early in the morning on occasional mornings. No-one is quite sure why they are doing this. Most of the people posting here with newer releases than yours have been taking advatage of this early morning availability.
The redh site will usually tell what is currebtly rolling out.
As psmith says, getting the CE version is risky, all sorts of things can be wrong with it and the wife would be very upset if you lose her recordings.


----------



## Bill Broderick

texasbrit said:


> Directv has been delivering new releases very early in the morning on occasional mornings. No-one is quite sure why they are doing this. Most of the people posting here with newer releases than yours have been taking advatage of this early morning availability.


I don't know about that part. I received 1112 on Nov 14th and didn't do anything to cause that to happen.

Personally, I just think they are doing a really slow national roll-out out of an abundance of caution because of the problems that they have experienced with new firmware over the past year.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Agree. I did force download 1104 in July but my HR44 got 1112 all by itself last week. I haven't noticed the dreaded missing recordings bug yet, and I've been doing a LOT of this watching over Thanksgiving break.


Bill Broderick said:


> I don't know about that part. I received 1112 on Nov 14th and didn't do anything to cause that to happen.
> 
> Personally, I just think they are doing a really slow national roll-out out of an abundance of caution because of the problems that they have experienced with new firmware over the past year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdspencer

My HR44 upgraded to 1147 from 1112 last night. The progress bar is a good improvement, but it could be a little bit lower. And the different shades of gray used in the bar is also good.


----------



## b4pjoe

I still have 1104. If you do a force software download will it give me 1147 or the same old 1104?


----------



## Bill Broderick

b4pjoe said:


> I still have 1104. If you do a force software download will it give me 1147 or the same old 1104?


The base stream for Genies is still 1104. You can look this up yourself on redh.com.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdspencer

I didn't do anything to force the update, it jist happened.


----------



## compnurd

b4pjoe said:


> I still have 1104. If you do a force software download will it give me 1147 or the same old 1104?


Until it goes full push you need to force it Monday through Friday morning between 3-7am


----------



## SuperZ06

Received 0x1147 early this morning.









Let's hope the rest of the GUI is not like this.
I will report back on the missing recordings bug if it shows up.


----------



## SuperZ06

Bill Broderick said:


> What version are you on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Was 1112 at that time now on 1147.


----------



## mrknowitall526

First incident of missing recordings on 112. Sigh. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyJM

jdspencer said:


> My HR44 upgraded to 1147 from 1112 last night. The progress bar is a good improvement, but it could be a little bit lower. And the different shades of gray used in the bar is also good.


The newer smaller progress bar is an improvement, but the background needs to be a bit more transparent like the channel banner. I'm still having difficulty seeing screen crawls, etc. when FF or REW.


----------



## codespy

Hmmm.....now I get an error when trying to reach the RedH site. It won’t even load. Either something happened, or my iPhone in incompatible with internet right now..........


----------



## P Smith

codespy said:


> Hmmm.....now I get an error when trying to reach the RedH site. It won't even load. Either something happened, or my iPhone in incompatible with internet right now..........


it wouldn't be New GUI quirk &#8230; but it's personal Doug's site, so ...


----------



## jimmie57

codespy said:


> Hmmm.....now I get an error when trying to reach the RedH site. It won't even load. Either something happened, or my iPhone in incompatible with internet right now..........


Same on my desktop.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Works fine for me now.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Works fine for me now.


Me too. But it was definitely down at about 11 this morning when I first read the above posts.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

New User Interface Bug, 0x1112 on an HR54, two of my manual recordings did not record Sunday night. Also the missing recorded programs bug is back, once or twice a week I have to hit the reset button to make them reappear. And one night my NBA team record messed up and recorded the pregame show but not the actual game.


----------



## GekkoDBS

skinnyJM said:


> The newer smaller progress bar is an improvement, but the background needs to be a bit more transparent like the channel banner. I'm still having difficulty seeing screen crawls, etc. when FF or REW.


It should be fully clear, Youtube TV for example, in fact Directv Now's progress bar has very little if any black fade/shade, now we have UI bugs that were issues months ago reappearing in the latest 0x1112 update, so what is the problem, is it cheap American or cheap foreign programmers, the evidence suggests they should be replaced with professionals.


----------



## GekkoDBS

SuperZ06 said:


> Missing recordings showed up again today.
> 
> View attachment 29569
> 
> 
> View attachment 29568


Yes back over here on 0x1112 (HR54), in addition two of my Sunday night, every week recordings did not record, the level of quality is garbage.


----------



## P Smith

GordonGekko said:


> Yes back over here on 0x1112 (HR54), in addition two of my Sunday night, every week recordings did not record, the level of quality is garbage.


I would make my habit to reboot the DVR once per day to see if it help; time for the reboot you could always select by your schedule any time of day.


----------



## DavidR

Over 3 weeks now on 1140, and no reoccurance of the missing recordings bug.


----------



## P Smith

DavidR said:


> Over 3 weeks now on 1140, and no reoccurance of the missing recordings bug.


good news !


----------



## JerryMeeker

GordonGekko said:


> New User Interface Bug, 0x1112 on an HR54, two of my manual recordings did not record Sunday night. Also the missing recorded programs bug is back, once or twice a week I have to hit the reset button to make them reappear. And one night my NBA team record messed up and recorded the pregame show but not the actual game.


For the recordings that failed to happen, did you check the recording history to see the reason? For the rare occurrence that one of my recordings has failed, the cause is often a "guide update", meaning I believe that the program's title had changed.


----------



## GekkoDBS

JerryMeeker said:


> For the recordings that failed to happen, did you check the recording history to see the reason? For the rare occurrence that one of my recordings has failed, the cause is often a "guide update", meaning I believe that the program's title had changed.


Yes, checked, nothing reported at all. I don't know if weekly manual recordings operate differently but those usually are guaranteed to record. The odd thing is a separate manual weekly recording did work as expected Sunday night, so some worked and others did not.


----------



## lschwarcz

Genie downgraded OS from 1112 to 1104!

My Genie (HR44-500) had been on 1112 for a couple of weeks now and, like the others, still had the recording/list bug. Just this afternoon I tried to force an update in hopes of getting 1140 that may have the fix. But, it instead installed 1104! I had never heard of going backwards and installing an older version of the OS!

Has anyone else seen the OS version go backwards? And, does anyone know how I can get 1140 as soon as possible? If I call DirecTV do they have a way to move my unit to an earlier update date?

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## studechip

lschwarcz said:


> Genie downgraded OS from 1112 to 1104!
> 
> My Genie (HR44-500) had been on 1112 for a couple of weeks now and, like the others, still had the recording/list bug. Just this afternoon I tried to force an update in hopes of getting 1140 that may have the fix. But, it instead installed 1104! I had never heard of going backwards and installing an older version of the OS!
> 
> Has anyone else seen the OS version go backwards? And, does anyone know how I can get 1140 as soon as possible? If I call DirecTV do they have a way to move my unit to an earlier update date?
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.


1112 is a beta release, you downloaded 1104, the current national release.


----------



## lschwarcz

studechip said:


> 1112 is a beta release, you downloaded 1104, the current national release.


Interesting! I wonder how I got a beta release? I never signed up for any type of early release program.

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## rainydave

My 44 is on 1104 and I ran into the disappearing recordings bug last night.


----------



## P Smith

lschwarcz said:


> Interesting! I wonder how I got a beta release? I never signed up for any type of early release program.
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.


by forcing your DVR to FW update at certain hours/days


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> by forcing your DVR to FW update at certain hours/days


Directv sent the update to my HR54, 0x1112 is not beta or at least Directv is not treating it as such, they are sending it out and there is nothing one can do to stop it.


----------



## DavidR

lschwarcz said:


> Genie downgraded OS from 1112 to 1104!
> 
> My Genie (HR44-500) had been on 1112 for a couple of weeks now and, like the others, still had the recording/list bug. Just this afternoon I tried to force an update in hopes of getting 1140 that may have the fix. But, it instead installed 1104! I had never heard of going backwards and installing an older version of the OS!
> 
> Has anyone else seen the OS version go backwards? And, does anyone know how I can get 1140 as soon as possible? If I call DirecTV do they have a way to move my unit to an earlier update date?
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.


To get the newest release, you have to force it between 3:00am and 7:00am Eastern Time, Monday thru Friday. I think it's on version 1147 or something now. Go to http://www.redh.com/dtv to see what's in the "force" pipe at any given time.


----------



## JerryMeeker

0x1112 is definitely not a beta release. It is the version I have, nd I have never forced any kind of download.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I am still trying to understand this peculiar behavior. I just finished watching the first recording in a folder of eight recordings. When I exited the finished program, I ended up inside of a folder immediately above the folder I had been in. I know others have reported this issue, and it seems to be pretty consistent in what it does.


----------



## GekkoDBS

JerryMeeker said:


> I am still trying to understand this peculiar behavior. I just finished watching the first recording in a folder of eight recordings. When I exited the finished program, I ended up inside of a folder immediately above the folder I had been in. I know others have reported this issue, and it seems to be pretty consistent in what it does.


Yes that has been an ongoing issue for me all year long across different updates. I have adjusted to the look of the GUI, if they could just eliminate these functionality bugs and remove the progress bar fade/shade, well this GUI would then be tolerable.


----------



## b4pjoe

Got 0x1114b installed on my HR54-700 this morning. So glad to get rid of the shroud that covered the bottom 1/3 of the whole screen when pausing. Now just a nice neat box like it used to be. Don't really see any other differences visually so far.


----------



## lyradd

b4pjoe said:


> Got 0x1114b installed on my HR54-700 this morning. So glad to get rid of the shroud that covered the bottom 1/3 of the whole screen when pausing. Now just a nice neat box like it used to be. Don't really see any other differences visually so far.


Is that floating info box still there when you go to LIST? I HATE that damn thing!!!


----------



## GekkoDBS

b4pjoe said:


> Got 0x1114b installed on my HR54-700 this morning. So glad to get rid of the shroud that covered the bottom 1/3 of the whole screen when pausing. Now just a nice neat box like it used to be. Don't really see any other differences visually so far.


Can you post a screenshot of the progress bar without the black shroud and if possible while paused during a football or basketball game so we can determine if it still blocks scoreboards, thanks.


----------



## Bill Broderick

lschwarcz said:


> Genie downgraded OS from 1112 to 1104!
> 
> My Genie (HR44-500) had been on 1112 for a couple of weeks now and, like the others, still had the recording/list bug. Just this afternoon I tried to force an update in hopes of getting 1140 that may have the fix. But, it instead installed 1104! I had never heard of going backwards and installing an older version of the OS!
> 
> Has anyone else seen the OS version go backwards? And, does anyone know how I can get 1140 as soon as possible? If I call DirecTV do they have a way to move my unit to an earlier update date?
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.


This is because you forced an update. You got 1112 as part of the firmware rollout. However, this is not in the stream 24/7. 1104 is the current default firmware, which is still considered to be the national release.

When you forced the update, the loader process incorrectly assumed that you knew why wou wer doing and replaced the newer version with the older version.

If you think about it, this makes sense. If a new release screws something up for a customer, the process of installing the current national release during a forced update allows people to go back to an older version to correct their problem. Without having to wait for DirecTV to create an even newer firmware version.

This is exactly why people are consistently warning that you shouldn't force firmware downloads unless you are 100% certain that you know what you are doing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

GordonGekko said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the progress bar without the black shroud and if possible while paused during a football or basketball game so we can determine if it still blocks scoreboards, thanks.


Not at the TV right now. I will when I get home tonight.


----------



## b4pjoe

lyradd said:


> Is that floating info box still there when you go to LIST? I HATE that damn thing!!!


I'll check when I get home. Didn't have much of a chance to look things over before work this morning.


----------



## b4pjoe

GordonGekko said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the progress bar without the black shroud and if possible while paused during a football or basketball game so we can determine if it still blocks scoreboards, thanks.


Positioned perfectly to block the score.


----------



## b4pjoe

lyradd said:


> Is that floating info box still there when you go to LIST? I HATE that damn thing!!!


You mean this?


----------



## GekkoDBS

Bill Broderick said:


> This is because you forced an update. You got 1112 as part of the firmware rollout. However, this is not in the stream 24/7. 1104 is the current default firmware, which is still considered to be the national release.
> 
> When you forced the update, the loader process incorrectly assumed that you knew why wou wer doing and replaced the newer version with the older version.
> 
> If you think about it, this makes sense. If a new release screws something up for a customer, the process of installing the current national release during a forced update allows people to go back to an older version to correct their problem. Without having to wait for DirecTV to create an even newer firmware version.
> 
> This is exactly why people are consistently warning that you shouldn't force firmware downloads unless you are 100% certain that you know what you are doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not necessarily true, I did not force any updates and my HR54 was updated to 1112 on 11/15/18. And if you read other posts you will see others reporting this.


----------



## GekkoDBS

b4pjoe said:


> Positioned perfectly to block the score.


Thanks, maybe it will take two years for Directv to have the same clear progress bar that Directv NOW is utilizing.


----------



## Bill Broderick

GordonGekko said:


> Not necessarily true, I did not force any updates and my HR54 was updated to 1112 on 11/15/18. And if you read other posts you will see others reporting this.


I never said that you forced an update to 1112. You got that as part of the overnight rollout, just like others (including myself have). YOU wrote that you subsequently forced an update hoping to receive 1140. But, because 1104 was in the stream at the time that you did that forced update, that's what got loaded to your HR54.

If you didn't actually attempt to force an update to 1140 from 1112, then you should go back and update your original post that explicitly says that this is what you did.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Got 0x1114b installed on my HR54-700 this morning. So glad to get rid of the shroud that covered the bottom 1/3 of the whole screen when pausing. Now just a nice neat box like it used to be. Don't really see any other differences visually so far.


They actually fixed the Black Shroud? Unbelievable! Wonder how many months I'll have to wait for that.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Bill Broderick said:


> I never said that you forced an update to 1112. You got that as part of the overnight rollout, just like others (including myself have). YOU wrote that you subsequently forced an update hoping to receive 1140. But, because 1104 was in the stream at the time that you did that forced update, that's what got loaded to your HR54.
> 
> If you didn't actually attempt to force an update to 1140 from 1112, then you should go back and update your original post that explicitly says that this is what you did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You have me confused with someone else.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> They actually fixed the Black Shroud? Unbelievable! Wonder how many months I'll have to wait for that.
> 
> Rich


Not fixed, it is just taking up less real estate but still blocking information.


----------



## Bill Broderick

GordonGekko said:


> You have me confused with someone else.


Apparently I do. When you responded to my reply to someone else who had a problem with the fact that his firmware went backwards from 1112 to 1104 with your "not necessarily..." comment, while apparently misunderstanding the issue to which I was replying, I assume that you wrote the original post to which I replied.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

Bill Broderick said:


> Apparently I do. When you responded to my reply to someone else who had a problem with the fact that his firmware went backwards from 1112 to 1104 with your "not necessarily..." comment, while apparently misunderstanding the issue to which I was replying, I assume that you wrote the original post to which I replied.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Confusion on all ends, I thought you were writing that 1112 was not going out to random Genies, my apologies.


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> They actually fixed the Black Shroud? Unbelievable! Wonder how many months I'll have to wait for that.
> 
> Rich


I happened to be up at 3:30 am the other morning and did a forced update which downloaded 0x1114b. It is better with the smaller box but still has room for improvement. The guide and list now show the season and episode without having to view info which is nice. Still don't like the settings page. Still takes too long to move from section to section.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

b4pjoe said:


> The guide and list now show the season and episode without having to view info which is nice


It's about time.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Not fixed, it is just taking up less real estate but still blocking information.


At least they did something. The picture you showed us made me happy. Yeah, the black background should be completely gone but we said the same thing about the previous GUI's PB and they never did anything about that. Now they need to make sure 30 Second Skip does not bring up the PB everytime we skip forward. The 24s work that way, I see no reason the Genies can't.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

I find it amusing that they are slowly but surely making all the changes that the CE people were vocal about as being shortcomings of the new GUI like a year ago. Maybe if they had listened to them in the first place...


----------



## jimmie57

slice1900 said:


> I find it amusing that they are slowly but surely making all the changes that the CE people were vocal about as being shortcomings of the new GUI like a year ago. Maybe if they had listened to them in the first place...


That HUGE loss of subscribers last quarter might have gotten someone's attention also.


----------



## slice1900

jimmie57 said:


> That HUGE loss of subscribers last quarter might have gotten someone's attention also.


I really doubt that had much to do with the new GUI. It isn't like people are leaving Directv to go to other cable/satellite providers who are gaining. They are leaving cable/satellite altogether, over price.


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> At least they did something. The picture you showed us made me happy. Yeah, the black background should be completely gone but we said the same thing about the previous GUI's PB and they never did anything about that. Now they need to make sure 30 Second Skip does not bring up the PB everytime we skip forward. The 24s work that way, I see no reason the Genies can't.
> 
> Rich


30 second skip puts nothing on the screen.


----------



## mrknowitall526

At least on my HR44, it shows the progress bar and the number of times you've pressed it.


b4pjoe said:


> 30 second skip puts nothing on the screen.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lyradd

b4pjoe said:


> You mean this?


Yeah, that's it. I hate this more than the progress bar! I just wonder what drugs the programmer was using that designed this thing.


----------



## b4pjoe

mrknowitall526 said:


> At least on my HR44, it shows the progress bar and the number of times you've pressed it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm talking about with software version 0x1114b that updated a few a days ago on my HR54.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I still don't get the problems people have with this. If it wasn't there, you'd need to press info to see that. I like that I don't need to press and extra button.


lyradd said:


> Yeah, that's it. I hate this more than the progress bar! I just wonder what drugs the programmer was using that designed this thing.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

I guess for folks like me (& our family) who have a bunch of receivers, our playlist is long using WHDVR. We could hit the ‘page down’ button and could very quickly navigate thru the list (we have programs going back to 2010), and hit list on a program when we wanted to, unlike the current software where we have no choice in the matter.

The list of recordings with the info bar seems more sluggish than the old setup, which is why I just replaced a C61K in our primary TV room with a HR24. Everyone dips their Oreo cookie a little differently....


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> At least they did something. The picture you showed us made me happy. Yeah, the black background should be completely gone but we said the same thing about the previous GUI's PB and they never did anything about that. Now they need to make sure 30 Second Skip does not bring up the PB everytime we skip forward. The 24s work that way, I see no reason the Genies can't.
> 
> Rich


Are you certain, from what I read sometime around maybe 2007 the GUI changed, they added the black fade, people complained and they removed it. At that time I was using an R10 Directv Tivo, clear progress bar, then about a year before the latest GUI change I upgraded to an HR54, clear progress bar.


----------



## GekkoDBS

mrknowitall526 said:


> I still don't get the problems people have with this. If it wasn't there, you'd need to press info to see that. I like that I don't need to press and extra button.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not true, they had a static info box at the top of the screen, it made navigating through the list much easier, the top info box had a larger footprint and contained most if not all of a movie description, larger cover art as well.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Are you certain, from what I read sometime around maybe 2007 the GUI changed, they added the black fade, people complained and they removed it. At that time I was using an R10 Directv Tivo, clear progress bar, then about a year before the latest GUI change I upgraded to an HR54, clear progress bar.


Sorta certain the PB always had the black background. We complained about that from the beginning, IIRC that was in 2007. The R10 came out before the GUI changed so you would not have seen the black background. 
Rich


----------



## inkahauts

That black fade in 2007 was like the one that hit with this new GUI. Giant bottom half of the screen. 

Then they went back to a transparent one like there was most the time. The new one is transparent as well that is hitting some people now.

Not nearly transparent enough though. 

And this is just Hi Definition boxes I’m talking about.


----------



## inkahauts

b4pjoe said:


> 30 second skip puts nothing on the screen.


Actually, it does on a hr44 and hr54 and HR34. It doesn't on minis...


----------



## inkahauts

slice1900 said:


> I really doubt that had much to do with the new GUI. It isn't like people are leaving Directv to go to other cable/satellite providers who are gaining. They are leaving cable/satellite altogether, over price.


I wouldn't be a bit surprised if some of the frustrations with the equipment with the new GUI pushed people over the edge that where already contemplating leaving. Had the new GUI been amazing maybe they would have held on longer.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> *That black fade in 2007 was like the one that hit with this new GUI. Giant bottom half of the screen.
> 
> Then they went back to a transparent one like there was most the time.* The new one is transparent as well that is hitting some people now.
> 
> Not nearly transparent enough though.
> 
> And this is just Hi Definition boxes I'm talking about.


I don't remember seeing that. Was that only for testers? I do belong but never participate.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Actually, it does on a hr44 and hr54 and HR34. It doesn't on minis...


Thanx. I was thinking about forcing a download.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't be a bit surprised if some of the frustrations with the equipment with the new GUI pushed people over the edge that where already contemplating leaving. Had the new GUI been amazing maybe they would have held on longer.


Truth!

Rich


----------



## slice1900

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't be a bit surprised if some of the frustrations with the equipment with the new GUI pushed people over the edge that where already contemplating leaving. Had the new GUI been amazing maybe they would have held on longer.


If they hated the GUI enough to leave, they would have left for another cable/satellite company, and they would have had gains. There's no way a bad GUI is going to make someone decide to cut the cord. That's like having a car that's a lemon making you decide to start walking to work.


----------



## ticmxman

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't be a bit surprised if some of the frustrations with the equipment with the new GUI pushed people over the edge that where already contemplating leaving. Had the new GUI been amazing maybe they would have held on longer.


This GUI certainly had me exploring options from Dish and Comcast. I was very close to leaving but D* gave me some credits for a year and I have moved my HR24 to the primarily used viewing room trying to give D* some more time to fix this terrible update. If this new GUI was all I had to use I would change to another provider quickly. 20 years with Directv and never had any significant problems till now.


----------



## lyradd

mrknowitall526 said:


> I still don't get the problems people have with this. If it wasn't there, you'd need to press info to see that. I like that I don't need to press and extra button.


If I'm in the list I'm looking for something. I don't want info on everything! I would much rather press info on what I'm looking for. Having that floating box slows down the whole process.


----------



## b4pjoe

inkahauts said:


> Actually, it does on a hr44 and hr54 and HR34. It doesn't on minis...


Oops...yes that is correct. When I checked that I was on the C61K. The progress bar is on the HR54.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I got 114b this morning. The progress bar looks better, but could still use more improvement. Make it transparent and thinner by removing the show title. I’d like to see them go back to a red progress bar to indicate recorded programs.


----------



## P Smith

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'd like to see them go back to a red progress bar to indicate recorded programs.


To me, the DTV coders and their bosses living in a cave... they don't care about feedback from people for WHOM they do the job !


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> If they hated the GUI enough to leave, they would have left for another cable/satellite company, and they would have had gains. There's no way a bad GUI is going to make someone decide to cut the cord. That's like having a car that's a lemon making you decide to start walking to work.


Do you have the GUI on any of your sets? That alone might not be enough for someone to cut the cord but it's another strong nail in the coffin.

Rich


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Oops...yes that is correct. When I checked that I was on the C61K. The progress bar is on the HR54.


You made me so happy and then...

Rich


----------



## Rich

TheRatPatrol said:


> I got 114b this morning. The progress bar looks better, but could still use more improvement. Make it transparent and thinner by removing the show title. I'd like to see them go back to a red progress bar to indicate recorded programs.


I hope I get it before the NFL season is over with. I'd like to see a couple games on the 44 without the annoyance of the Shroud.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> Do you have the GUI on any of your sets? That alone might not be enough for someone to cut the cord but it's another strong nail in the coffin.
> 
> Rich


I have the old SD GUI on all of them


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> I have the old SD GUI on all of them


You need to walk a mile in our shoes.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

Received 0x114b this morning. Other than the new PB, no other significant changes stand out. The gray background on the screen saver is still there—I wonder why they don’t like a completely black background.


----------



## CTJon

I'd so some careful investigation about other sources before I left because of the GUI - I've looked at several forums and there are complaints about new GUI's on several services. Personally, I haven't seen a new GUI on a service or website that doesn't seem significantly worse to me than the old. I'm sure there are back end benefits to some but ugly and hard to use seems to be the movement today


----------



## GekkoDBS

TheRatPatrol said:


> I got 114b this morning. The progress bar looks better, but could still use more improvement. Make it transparent and thinner by removing the show title. I'd like to see them go back to a red progress bar to indicate recorded programs.


Same here 0x114b (HR54), the pros are that they reduced the font size on the title, we don't need the title of the program but if they insist on it at least keep the font small.

They got rid of the ATT/Directv logo which is good, we don't need it taking up real estate and blocking things.

Cons:
They made the FF/FF2/FF3/FF4 lettering too small, for people that use Fast Forward often, we rely on quickly being able to see how fast, that is the one graphic that should be fairly large.

They reduced the size of the black shaded area but they actually made it darker, on the previous 1140 update I could actually sometimes read CNBC headlines, now it is almost 100 percent blocked, definitely darker, again we don't need any shade.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> I hope I get it before the NFL season is over with. I'd like to see a couple games on the 44 without the annoyance of the Shroud.
> 
> Rich


You will not like it, does nothing to improve the sports/news/financial headlines situation, it is actually slightly darker, one step forward, two steps backward, almost as if the programmers have never used a dvr.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> Received 0x114b this morning. Other than the new PB, no other significant changes stand out. The gray background on the screen saver is still there-I wonder why they don't like a completely black background.


I've wondered about that for years. Makes no sense. If they had any sense they'd take a look at the PBs on the Apple TVs. No shroud, no BS. No complaints.

Rich


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> You will not like it, does nothing to improve the sports/news/financial headlines situation, it is actually slightly darker, one step forward, two steps backward, almost as if the programmers have never used a dvr.


All they have to do is make the PB stay down when we use a 30 second click forward. The 24s' PBs work that way, why can't the Genies' software be the same? How hard is that? They have the template, it's on every 24. Not only have they never used a DVR, they must never watch sports.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> All they have to do is make the PB stay down when we use a 30 second click forward. The 24s' PBs work that way, why can't the Genies' software be the same? How hard is that? They have the template, it's on every 24. Not only have they never used a DVR, they must never watch sports.
> 
> Rich


Yes but sports fans need the playbar and no shade on any Fast Forward level.


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> You made me so happy and then...
> 
> Rich


Yeah sorry about that. I'm still used to watching the HR44 all of the time so when I got it swapped out for the HR54 and had the C61K put on my TV I still have it in my mind I am watching the Genie instead of the client.


----------



## BigCTM

Has anyone with an HR44 received 114b? Still on 1104 here even with a forced update...


----------



## b4pjoe

BigCTM said:


> Has anyone with an HR44 received 114b? Still on 1104 here even with a forced update...


Try forcing it between 3:00 am and 7:00 am Eastern Time, Monday thru Friday.


----------



## dminches

The channel number is larger on the info bar with this new release, yes?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dminches said:


> The channel number is larger on the info bar with this new release, yes?


I was just about to ask that as well. I think it is.

Wait a second, all of the fonts in the info bar look bigger.


----------



## dminches

TheRatPatrol said:


> I was just about to ask that as well. I think it is.
> 
> Wait a second, all of the fonts in the info bar look bigger.


I agree. The channel number seems to have grown the most.


----------



## DougF

Did the missing recordings come back(the List) in the newly released firmware? That is my biggest complaint that programs recorded are not to be found again even with a reset of the box they disappear within an hour!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

DougF said:


> Did the missing recordings come back(the List) in the newly released firmware? That is my biggest complaint that programs recorded are not to be found again even with a reset of the box they disappear within an hour!


This ^^^ is my biggest gripe. When (if?) that gets fixed, I'll be happy.


----------



## GekkoDBS

dminches said:


> The channel number is larger on the info bar with this new release, yes?


Top right, yes and that is a nice improvement. After using the progress/play bar unfortunately I feel it is worse than the 1140 version. Because it is darker and it actually is placed slightly higher in the lower portion of the screen, this has the effect of blocking more crucial information, combine that with the smaller font size on the FF/FF2/FF3 graphic and well, these programmers can't be getting paid well.


----------



## P Smith

Time to start measure in pixels the sizes, positions etc

The posts are so subjective... each one viewer have different TV size and distance and eye vision and BRAIN


----------



## GekkoDBS

P Smith said:


> Time to start measure in pixels the sizes, positions etc
> 
> The posts are so subjective... each one viewer have different TV size and distance and eye vision and BRAIN


Yes and there still are objective truths, the progress bar box was raised, no matter your tv size, if the original shade reached 2 inches, well it is now higher. Ultimately for sports fans the problem has not been solved and in most tv situations probably made worse.

Oh and if there are some superhumans here who can read through a black shade, well I'm glad you were born with such advantages.


----------



## James Long

I prefer to watch sports with the action moving, not paused. When I pause TV it is because I don't want to watch temporary (bathroom break, phone call, concentrating on something else) so as long as the content resumes when I am ready I don't care about the shading. I'd only care if I was trying to capture a screen shot of the paused action.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Yes but sports fans need the playbar and no shade on any Fast Forward level.


The only reason I still have D* is sports. I rarely use FF at any level on the 24s. Give me the 30 second click forward and keep the PB out of the picture on my 44 and I'll be happy.

Rich


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I'm still used to watching the HR44 all of the time so when I got it swapped out for the HR54 and had the C61K put on my TV I still have it in my mind I am watching the Genie instead of the client.


Understood. I used to keep a 24 under the 44 so I could watch games in the proper way. Worked the same as a mini. But I put a 1TB SSD in the 44 and I feel obligated to use the 44. At least they did something, the newest version of the PB has to be a step up.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dminches said:


> The channel number is larger on the info bar with this new release, yes?


And out of nowhere you appear! Where have you been?

Rich


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> I prefer to watch sports with the action moving, not paused. When I pause TV it is because I don't want to watch temporary (bathroom break, phone call, concentrating on something else) so as long as the content resumes when I am ready I don't care about the shading. I'd only care if I was trying to capture a screen shot of the paused action.


It's hard not to care about shading that takes up about a fifth of the screen. Dish has no problems with progress bars?

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

James Long said:


> I prefer to watch sports with the action moving, not paused. When I pause TV it is because I don't want to watch temporary (bathroom break, phone call, concentrating on something else) so as long as the content resumes when I am ready I don't care about the shading. I'd only care if I was trying to capture a screen shot of the paused action.


I wish that were the case for me, most games I'm fast forwarding or 30 second skipping throughout.






35 second mark, although not fully clear, this Altice One progress bar looks like you might be able to read the info behind it. That would be the cable company that serves my area, if I went that route I would prefer to use a Tivo but I can't determine if the new Tivo Hydra GUI is just as bad with their proress bar shade.

At this point though I'll keep on waiting as Directv gave me over $100 per month in savings for the next year.

And as I further watch that video at 1:59 mark back to a fully dark shade, not sure if the first one is live tv and second one is recorded programs. Who knows, only hope is that Directv NOW and Youtube TV's bar are both near clear, it can be accomplished.

Back at 2:16, what seems like same news12 recorded program and you can fully read the graphic underneath, only way to know for certain is to try the Altice One device.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> The only reason I still have D* is sports. I rarely use FF at any level on the 24s. Give me the 30 second click forward and keep the PB out of the picture on my 44 and I'll be happy.
> 
> Rich


Great for you, does not help the people that use Fast Forward.


----------



## jimmie57

GordonGekko said:


> Great for you, does not help the people that use Fast Forward.


Press the FF button on the remote and then press the Exit button on the remote. This will put you into FF1 and then make the progress bar disappear. I do this a lot when watching boxing.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> Great for you, does not help the people that use Fast Forward.


I do use FF occasionally and after I get it going the next thing I do is hit the Exit button to get rid of the PB. That's always worked well for me.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

jimmie57 said:


> Press the FF button on the remote and then press the Exit button on the remote. This will put you into FF1 and then make the progress bar disappear. I do this a lot when watching boxing.


Does not help for NBA/NFL but especially basketball as I am sometimes FF'ing in one or two second increments, if I hit the exit button the game has already flown past where I want to stop and go back into the game.


----------



## jimmie57

GordonGekko said:


> Does not help for NBA/NFL but especially basketball as I am sometimes FF'ing in one or two second increments, if I hit the exit button the game has already flown past where I want to stop and go back into the game.


Ahh, I see.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Press the FF button on the remote and then press the Exit button on the remote. This will put you into FF1 and then make the progress bar disappear. I do this a lot when watching boxing.


I just subscribed to a new boxing streaming service, DAZN. Lots of boxing matches and some MMA matches too. Interesting site. I put it on a Fire TV Stick first and watched a fight. What a PITA. Awful trickplay. Then I tried an Apple TV, much better trickplay. Just can't seem to beat an ATV. Trickplay is not nearly as good as using a D* remote but with the ATV it was better than I expected. Might give PS Vue another shot when the MLB season returns.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

jimmie57 said:


> Ahh, I see.


You did help me though, I have one of the non digital Harmony remotes, does not allow me to combine key functions but I can assign functions to different keys, I changed the key directly under fast forward to the exit function, on the Genie R54 rf remote, the exit key is far from the fast forward.

This will help with news programs, quickly hit exit and I can jump back into the program when the headline changes to a topic that interests me, it won't work as well with basketball/football but for news/finance stations your suggestion is helpful, thank you.


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> It's hard not to care about shading that takes up about a fifth of the screen. Dish has no problems with progress bars?


The bar goes away after about five seconds of pause. It stays up during fast forward but doesn't bother me. It is probably the same size as DIRECTV's.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I think we have heard a valid suggestion for sports viewers who want to see the score while skipping forward or fast-forwarding—simply touch the Exit key. For the really creative people, program your smart remote with a macro that combines the skip or FF commands with an Exit command. Done!

I actually like the new PB much better than the last one. While it could still be improved, I can live with it.


----------



## GekkoDBS

JerryMeeker said:


> I think we have heard a valid suggestion for sports viewers who want to see the score while skipping forward or fast-forwarding-simply touch the Exit key. For the really creative people, program your smart remote with a macro that combines the skip or FF commands with an Exit command. Done!
> 
> I actually like the new PB much better than the last one. While it could still be improved, I can live with it.


Except in practice the extra step sometimes leaves you ahead of where you want to break back into the game and the macro is fine with some programs but not others where you want the bar up to see where you are in the timeline.

I can live with it too, with the money they charge no reason they can't replicate the NOW progress bar, of course if Altice One is better, one can switch. I'll keep emailing, calling, and posting to see if they can improve it because functionally the black shade serves nobody.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I don't watch a lot of sports. But I don't understand how the progress bar impedes something when you are watching something??????

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GekkoDBS

mrknowitall526 said:


> I don't watch a lot of sports. But I don't understand how the progress bar impedes something when you are watching something??????
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Blocks information on the screen across multiple genres of programming.


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> I don't watch a lot of sports. But I don't understand how the progress bar impedes something when you are watching something??????
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Let's say I am watching a football game and I am tired of a scoreless defensive battle. I might fast forward, watching the score at the bottom of the screen until I see that someone has scored. I can then stop FF, rewind a bit, and watch the scoring play. This is great for someone who doesn't have time to watch every play. However, if the PB blocks the score, it is more difficult. Make sense?


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Let's say I am watching a football game and I am tired of a scoreless defensive battle. I might fast forward, watching the score at the bottom of the screen until I see that someone has scored. I can then stop FF, rewind a bit, and watch the scoring play. This is great for someone who doesn't have time to watch every play. However, if the PB blocks the score, it is more difficult. Make sense?


For me as a (very) casual World Cup Soccer viewer, I will often do this for games that is like to see the scoring but don't have the time (or patience) to sit through a 90 minute game.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Just curious, does anyone use 30 second SLIP while watching sports?


----------



## Bill Broderick

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious, does anyone use 30 second SLIP while watching sports?


I use 30 second SKIP watching football all the time. But never SLIP.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

GordonGekko said:


> Blocks information on the screen across multiple genres of programming.


But the only time it's on the screen is when paused or rewinding/FFwding. And for what, 3 seconds after pressing play? I guess I just never found it to be in the way of anything. And if it is, I just press exit and it goes away.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> But the only time it's on the screen is when paused or rewinding/FFwding. And for what, 3 seconds after pressing play? I guess I just never found it to be in the way of anything. And if it is, I just press exit and it goes away.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not sure why you are taking issue with this. Different people have different ways of using a DVR.


----------



## GekkoDBS

JerryMeeker said:


> Not sure why you are taking issue with this. Different people have different ways of using a DVR.


Thanks and you illustrated a classic example, hey look it is the number one thing that bothers me with this GUI, for many people here they could not care less, I get it, only Directv/ATT will know if it is worth changing but I hope they decide to make it clear or near clear since it serves no purpose.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious, does anyone use 30 second SLIP while watching sports?


Currently you can only program in one of those options at a time correct? I forgot about the 30 second slip, 30 second skip works great for NFL watching and going to the near start of almost every play and for skipping past free throws in the NBA.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

GordonGekko said:


> Currently you can only program in one of those options at a time correct? I forgot about the 30 second slip, 30 second skip works great for NFL watching and going to the near start of almost every play and for skipping past free throws in the NBA.


Correct, one at a time.

I would think slip would be good for hockey, basketball, baseball, soccer, sports where you can still see the action. But I guess using FF 1 or 2 would do the same thing.


----------



## GekkoDBS

TheRatPatrol said:


> Correct, one at a time.
> 
> I would think slip would be good for hockey, basketball, baseball, soccer, sports where you can still see the action. But I guess using FF 1 or 2 would do the same thing.


True, it would have to be FF 1 as 2 is basically useless to follow actual sets of plays, when I had the Directv Tivo R10 you could use 2 and not miss one second of action, Directv's FF is not smooth.


----------



## Steveknj

I like the new PB my better than the old one. They are about 90% there with that. If they make it just a little smaller and make it opaque, so I can see behind it, it will be as good as it can get IMO. I still have an issue where I cannot see other DVR's recording on my one mini (can see on the other mini and on the HR54 itself, so that might just take a phone call (I have gotten to the point where I REALLY dislike calling them). Of course now that they raising my rates (AGAIN!), I want everything perfect!


----------



## GekkoDBS

Steveknj said:


> I like the new PB my better than the old one. They are about 90% there with that. If they make it just a little smaller and make it opaque, so I can see behind it, it will be as good as it can get IMO. I still have an issue where I cannot see other DVR's recording on my one mini (can see on the other mini and on the HR54 itself, so that might just take a phone call (I have gotten to the point where I REALLY dislike calling them). Of course now that they raising my rates (AGAIN!), I want everything perfect!


For the people who want it transparent, every email/phone call helps and if you call retention it is a perfect reason why you are thinking of leaving, combine the GUI with the January rate increase and I can report that they are giving out credits in abundance.


----------



## Steveknj

GordonGekko said:


> For the people who want it opaque, every email/phone call helps and if you call retention it is a perfect reason why you are thinking of leaving, combine the GUI with the January rate increase and I can report that they are giving out credits in abundance.


I've said this before, but honestly I don't think AT&T cares all that much about their SAT customer, and they will be pushing as many as possible to their new IP service I k now a lot of folks don't necessarily agree with me here, but listening to their management it sure sounds that way.


----------



## compnurd

Steveknj said:


> I've said this before, but honestly I don't think AT&T cares all that much about their SAT customer, and they will be pushing as many as possible to their new IP service I k now a lot of folks don't necessarily agree with me here, but listening to their management it sure sounds that way.


Oh they care greatly for that customer. Because if they are going to transition them eventually to IP they need to keep them happy


----------



## JerryMeeker

Steveknj said:


> I like the new PB my better than the old one. They are about 90% there with that. If they make it just a little smaller and make it opaque, so I can see behind it, it will be as good as it can get IMO.


Do you really mean opaque, Steve? Opaque means you can't see through it at all. I would prefer transparent.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

CTJon said:


> I'd so some careful investigation about other sources before I left because of the GUI - I've looked at several forums and there are complaints about new GUI's on several services. Personally, I haven't seen a new GUI on a service or website that doesn't seem significantly worse to me than the old. I'm sure there are back end benefits to some but ugly and hard to use seems to be the movement today


But I'd bet those GUIs actually will allow you to find all the shows on your DVR unlike this POS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

DrummerBoy523 said:


> But I'd bet those GUIs actually will allow you to find all the shows on your DVR unlike this POS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will give you that. Tivo recently had an update that broke auto skip with iffft. They were notified and it was fixed in 2-3 weeks


----------



## SuperZ06

SuperZ06 said:


> Received 0x1147 early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 29589
> 
> 
> Let's hope the rest of the GUI is not like this.
> I will report back on the missing recordings bug if it shows up.


Went from 1147 to 114b a few days ago.

Missing recordings bug has not shown up since 1147.

This is still here though:


----------



## texasbrit

I've never seen this


----------



## jimmie57

SuperZ06 said:


> Went from 1147 to 114b a few days ago.
> 
> Missing recordings bug has not shown up since 1147.
> 
> This is still here though:
> View attachment 29623


Check your TV settings and make sure the picture is set to 16:9. Some pictures expand quite a bit if they are not set to that setting and chop off inches all around of the picture.

Also check the settings in Display and set it to Pillar Box. Make sure it is not set to Stretch.

See if either of those helps.


----------



## SuperZ06

jimmie57 said:


> Check your TV settings and make sure the picture is set to 16:9. Some pictures expand quite a bit if they are not set to that setting and chop off inches all around of the picture.
> 
> Also check the settings in Display and set it to Pillar Box. Make sure it is not set to Stretch.
> 
> See if either of those helps.


All set correctly. All the other info boxes are correctly displayed. Wouldn't all info boxes be incorrectly displayed if the settings were wrong ?


----------



## jimmie57

SuperZ06 said:


> Went from 1147 to 114b a few days ago.
> 
> Missing recordings bug has not shown up since 1147.
> 
> This is still here though:
> View attachment 29623


I have looked at you manual and support for your TV. What year model is the TV ? 
You have a button on your Remote called Format or Aspect. 2011 and older has just 2 settings and 2012 and newer has several. You can change It just by pressing it.
This is based on the first picture where that pop up message is off the screen by a bunch and the top of the man's head is missing.It looks like you are playing an old movie and have your TV set on the Zoomed in mode.

Also, in you Genie, Display, Resolutions what do you have checked ? I only check the 720p and 1080i. If you do Pay per view check the 1080p.

The picture and the Guide stuff are different but I don't know how to describe it to you. Someone else can do that for us.

Panasonic Product Support - TC-P60VT60


----------



## Bill Broderick

SuperZ06 said:


> All set correctly. All the other info boxes are correctly displayed. Wouldn't all info boxes be incorrectly displayed if the settings were wrong ?
> View attachment 29624


Not necessarily. If it's a TV setting, many TV's have different settings based on the current resolution. So, if someone inadvertently hit the button to zoom the screen when it's displaying a picture at 480, but didn't do the same at 1080, it's possible that hitting something on DirecTV could change the resolution and trigger the zoom.

IIRC, all DirecTV menus used to be SD. I don't know if this is still the case or not. If not, I don't know if some have been converted to HD with some still at SD. If that's the case, bringing up an SD menu, could cause the picture to change.

I don't know if this is your situation or not. Just pointing out how it's possible for things to unexpectedly change, even when the DirecTV settings are as you expect.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperZ06

TV model: 2013, set to Full.
DTV set to 720p, 1080i, 1080p, set to Original Format.
These are the settings I've used for years.

Thank you the answers. No matter the settings the "remote warning" is still cut off. This started with 1141 or the previous update, I'm not sure which.


----------



## jimmie57

SuperZ06 said:


> TV model: 2013, set to Full.
> DTV set to 720p, 1080i, 1080p, set to *Original Format*.
> These are the settings I've used for years.
> 
> Thank you the answers. No matter the settings the "remote warning" is still cut off. This started with 1141 or the previous update, I'm not sure which.


Nope. The Original Format is kinda tricky. You would think it is the original Format of the program being sent , I did, when the reality is that it is the Format of the TV Screen. That is most likely what is making a mess of your picture. Change it to Pillar Box. This will make some pictures have black bars all around them but they are like they are supposed to be. When using Original Format the pictures are grainy and distorted. They make skinny things look wide.
Try it for awhile and see don't you like it better. See if this does not also fix the Remote message being chopped off.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Bill Broderick said:


> Not necessarily. If it's a TV setting, many TV's have different settings based on the current resolution. So, if someone inadvertently hit the button to zoom the screen when it's displaying a picture at 480, but didn't do the same at 1080, it's possible that hitting something on DirecTV could change the resolution and trigger the zoom.
> 
> IIRC, all DirecTV menus used to be SD. I don't know if this is still the case or not. If not, I don't know if some have been converted to HD with some still at SD. If that's the case, bringing up an SD menu, could cause the picture to change.
> 
> I don't know if this is your situation or not. Just pointing out how it's possible for things to unexpectedly change, even when the DirecTV settings are as you expect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The D* menus are both SD and HD.
Whatever the format of the channel you are watching is what format the guide will be.
i.e. If you are watching a network that is 1080i and you press guide or menu, the guide or menu will be 1080i.
Conversely, if you are watching a network that is 720p and you press guide or menu, the guide or menu will be 720p. 
Same applies for 480i and 2160p.


----------



## I WANT MORE

jimmie57 said:


> Nope. The Original Format is kinda tricky. You would think it is the original Format of the program being sent , I did, when the reality is that it is the Format of the TV Screen. That is most likely what is making a mess of your picture. Change it to Pillar Box. This will make some pictures have black bars all around them but they are like they are supposed to be. When using Original Format the pictures are grainy and distorted. They make skinny things look wide.
> Try it for awhile and see don't you like it better. See if this does not also fix the Remote message being chopped off.


I don't agree with this.
Original format is the original format of the program. 
If the program was shot in 4:3 the program will have bars on the sides if you have chosen original format. 
Same with 21:9, there will be bars on the top and bottom. 
Your tv will display whatever you tell it to display via the D* options.


----------



## jimmie57

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't agree with this.
> Original format is the original format of the program.
> If the program was shot in 4:3 the program will have bars on the sides if you have chosen original format.
> Same with 21:9, there will be bars on the top and bottom.
> Your tv will display whatever you tell it to display via the D* options.


You have nothing to lose except 5 minutes to just try it.
Same thing with the Format settings on the TV.
Any change you make that you do not like can be quickly undone.


----------



## jimmie57

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't agree with this.
> Original format is the original format of the program.
> If the program was shot in 4:3 the program will have bars on the sides if you have chosen original format.
> Same with 21:9, there will be bars on the top and bottom.
> Your tv will display whatever you tell it to display via the D* options.


The setting in the DTV receiver that does what you mention is called NATIVE. With Native set to ON that is exactly what happens, if you have the Format set to Pillar Box.


----------



## Steveknj

I had the "Your TV does not support 4K" bug crop up again after the update (yet, the TV is absolutely showing the content in 4K as the HLG/HDR TV notice came up). Maybe it was just a fluke, and will have to see going forward. I still have to call them about the missing option to see the other DVRs on the network on my one mini, so if it happens again, I'll ask about that too.


----------



## texasbrit

Steveknj said:


> I had the "Your TV does not support 4K" bug crop up again after the update (yet, the TV is absolutely showing the content in 4K as the HLG/HDR TV notice came up). Maybe it was just a fluke, and will have to see going forward. I still have to call them about the missing option to see the other DVRs on the network on my one mini, so if it happens again, I'll ask about that too.


What release do you now have?


----------



## b4pjoe

Steveknj said:


> I had the "Your TV does not support 4K" bug crop up again after the update (yet, the TV is absolutely showing the content in 4K as the HLG/HDR TV notice came up). Maybe it was just a fluke, and will have to see going forward. I still have to call them about the missing option to see the other DVRs on the network on my one mini, so if it happens again, I'll ask about that too.


That setting is not in the mini. You have to make that change at the Genie.


----------



## SuperZ06

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't agree with this.
> Original format is the original format of the program.
> If the program was shot in 4:3 the program will have bars on the sides if you have chosen original format.
> Same with 21:9, there will be bars on the top and bottom.
> Your tv will display whatever you tell it to display via the D* options.


I agree with you on this, however I did try the Pillar Box option. No difference. The "remote warning" message is still cutoff as well as taking up about 1/3 of the screen. As I previously stated, this started within the last 2 or 3 updates. Here is another pic of the issue. The info screen is up as well.


----------



## JerryMeeker

What keystrokes does it take for the rest of us to see if the issue can be duplicated? We need to determine whether this issue is unique to your setup, or whether it really is an issue with the current software version. Please provide the specific keystrokes.


----------



## JerryMeeker

JerryMeeker said:


> What keystrokes does it take for the rest of us to see if the issue can be duplicated? We need to determine whether this issue is unique to your setup, or whether it really is an issue with the current software version. Please provide the specific keystrokes.


OK, I configured the remote to control my Sony TV. With the slider set to TV, when I press the Select key, I get the "Remote is in TV mode" (mending the Select key is not a TV command), and the "DTV AV1 AV2 TV" indictor is indeed off the bottom of the screen. My question is-who cares? The stuff that is off-screen is simply a reminder to move the selector back to "DTV" from "TV". I can't imagine that you are concerned bout this, which is the absolute most minor thing I have ever seen reported here. Do you have ANY other examples of something that is cut off at the bottom of the screen? If not, live with it and move on. Sorry for the rant, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## SuperZ06

JerryMeeker said:


> OK, I configured the remote to control my Sony TV. With the slider set to TV, when I press the Select key, I get the "Remote is in TV mode" (mending the Select key is not a TV command), and the "DTV AV1 AV2 TV" indictor is indeed off the bottom of the screen. My question is-who cares? The stuff that is off-screen is simply a reminder to move the selector back to "DTV" from "TV". I can't imagine that you are concerned bout this, which is the absolute most minor thing I have ever seen reported here. Do you have ANY other examples of something that is cut off at the bottom of the screen? If not, live with it and move on. Sorry for the rant, but this is ridiculous.


Wow dude get a life. If you look at my original post I was just reporting my findings in the new updates. By all means feel free to move on and not answer.


----------



## mrknowitall526

SuperZ06 said:


> Wow dude get a life. If you look at my original post I was just reporting my findings in the new updates. By all means feel free to move on and not answer.


I'm in bed right now but I'll have to check this out in the morning. I only have one remote that I still use that isn't the small Genie remote (I use the old remote with my HR44, because I just think it's better. Plus, my sound bar power doesn't work properly on the Genie remote), so I can only try this on one TV. But now I'm curious!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperZ06

mrknowitall526 said:


> I'm in bed right now but I'll have to check this out in the morning. I only have one remote that I still use that isn't the small Genie remote (I use the old remote with my HR44, because I just think it's better. Plus, my sound bar power doesn't work properly on the Genie remote), so I can only try this on one TV. But now I'm curious!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I use the older remote for the same reason, I can control my DTV, TV & home theater with it. The new remote will not.


----------



## inkahauts

b4pjoe said:


> That setting is not in the mini. You have to make that change at the Genie.


What change? That the mini can see other playlists or the setting allowing you to see the names of the other DVRs in the system in the whole home menu in the settings? Playlist sharing is absolutely there for minis. The later I can't recall recall.


----------



## inkahauts

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't agree with this.
> Original format is the original format of the program.
> If the program was shot in 4:3 the program will have bars on the sides if you have chosen original format.
> Same with 21:9, there will be bars on the top and bottom.
> Your tv will display whatever you tell it to display via the D* options.


Well there is one problem with all this. What may be the original format for the program may not be what they are actually broadcasting and that just screws all the settings up and makes you go in and alter them for some shows and there is no one setting that handles shows of that nature.

For example they may be broadcasting a 16x9 picture for a movie, but the movies source is a 4x3 in widescreen matted format which would then in total give you black bars all the way around the picture on all four sides.

Luckily this kind of thing is becoming more and more rare but it does still happen sometimes.


----------



## P Smith

inkahauts said:


> ...
> Luckily this kind of thing is becoming more and more rare but it does still happen sometimes.


Could we put on rest the sidetracking now as non-related to the "New GUI" thread ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SuperZ06 said:


> I use the older remote for the same reason, I can control my DTV, TV & home theater with it. The new remote will not.


I recommend getting a Harmony, press one button and it does everything for you. I have two of them that I use in two different rooms.


----------



## b4pjoe

inkahauts said:


> What change? That the mini can see other playlists or the setting allowing you to see the names of the other DVRs in the system in the whole home menu in the settings? Playlist sharing is absolutely there for minis. The later I can't recall recall.


The setting to view all Playlists or just the local one. The mini can only see the Playlists that are allowed through the setting of the Genie. I wish I could set just the mini to view the local playlist while having the HR54 to view all playlists but you can't do that.


----------



## GekkoDBS

I hope one day the progress bar is transparent like this one:

lg-oled-tv-r-1.jpg


----------



## minimonster17

I received 0x114b this morning on my HS17. The new progress bar is an improvement, but could still be better. I wonder how it compares size wise to the one of the old GUI? I don't remember exactly how it was, and do not have an HR24 to use for reference.

The Genie 2 info screen has sped up when you enter it, and OTA Atenna information now has a section on the HS17.


----------



## sigma1914

The new progress bar is much better on 0x114b on my 54. The program information text is bigger. The guide and menu background seem darker and easier to read.


----------



## P Smith

sigma1914 said:


> The new progress bar is much better on 0x114b on my 54. The program information text is bigger. The guide and menu background seem darker and easier to read.


would you say - it's done ?


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> I hope one day the progress bar is transparent like this one:
> 
> lg-oled-tv-r-1.jpg


Pretty close to what I see using an Apple TV box. I have no reason to criticize the ATV Progress Bar. I'd like to see all PBs in that form.

Rich


----------



## Rich

minimonster17 said:


> I received 0x114b this morning on my HS17. *The new progress bar is an improvement*, but could still be better. I wonder how it compares size wise to the one of the old GUI? I don't remember exactly how it was, and do not have an HR24 to use for reference.
> 
> The Genie 2 info screen has sped up when you enter it, and OTA Antenna information now has a section on the HS17.


Great! Glad to see that. Now if I could just get that NR before the Super Bowl so I could watch it on the 44.

Rich


----------



## lyradd

I received 0x114b this morning on my HR44-500. Progress bar is much better. I just wish there was a zero or one second selection for it to disappear. Who the hell would pick 4,6 or 8 seconds? The floating info box is still there, unfortunately.


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> Great! Glad to see that. Now if I could just get that NR before the Super Bowl so I could watch it on the 44.
> 
> Rich


You are not missing anything, the progress bar is actually darker, smaller but more centered so that it is positioned perfectly to block scoreboards/news headlines/financial tickers. Also with this update there are times the remote lags.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Woke up to 0x114b. The progress bar looks nice, and the font on all the info screens is bigger -- almost TOO big if you ask me. 

It looks nice. Things seems a bit more snappy, too. Wonder if my C61 has sped up at all. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

Rich said:


> Great! Glad to see that. Now if I could just get that NR before the Super Bowl so I could watch it on the 44.
> 
> Rich


It really isn't any different in size to the old gui one


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> You are not missing anything, the progress bar is actually darker, smaller but more centered so that it is positioned perfectly to block scoreboards/news headlines/financial tickers. Also with this update there are times the remote lags.


I finally got the update this morning. Yeah, it's not as good as I hoped (the Progress Bar) and I gotta think this is it. Like the last PB, we will probably be stuck with it until the next attempt at a decent PB. That update must have screwed something up, when I turned the 44 on the picture was jumping wildly. Turned the 44 off and on and the jumping stopped. Scary...

Rich


----------



## Rich

compnurd said:


> It really isn't any different in size to the old gui one


It doesn't cover up a fifth of my 65" set's screen as the previous one did. It must be smaller.


----------



## Rich

lyradd said:


> I received 0x114b this morning on my HR44-500. Progress bar is much better. I just wish there was a zero or one second selection for it to disappear. *Who the hell would pick 4,6 or 8 seconds?* The floating info box is still there, unfortunately.


The sports hating (that seems to be what they are) designers of the software? One more time: It would make me very happy if they were to make the PB act as it does on the 24s...not show up when using the 30 second click forward. How hard can that be?

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> I finally got the update this morning. Yeah, it's not as good as I hoped (the Progress Bar) and I gotta think this is it. Like the last PB, we will probably be stuck with it until the next attempt at a decent PB. That update must have screwed something up, when I turned the 44 on the picture was jumping wildly. Turned the 44 off and on and the jumping stopped. Scary...
> 
> Rich


There still is hope: https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-D...kidding-me/m-p/5751911/highlight/true#M261402

From a Directv employee: *However, I saw this update as well and have already shared this feedback. I had a call with with the leads before I went out this week and advised them of my feedback which is in line with yours. We are continuing to work on it and I'm hopeful after this call we had that we will get to a place where we have a more transparent progress bar that remains small. *


----------



## BigCTM

Still am on 1104 from August...still waiting for the update. Seems they roll it out in phases for some reason.


----------



## compnurd

BigCTM said:


> Still am on 1104 from August...still waiting for the update. Seems they roll it out in phases for some reason.


Directv has always rolled out software in phases


----------



## BigCTM

compnurd said:


> Directv has always rolled out software in phases


Kind of archaic if you ask me...I have been with them over 10 years but have never wanted an update like this one.


----------



## compnurd

BigCTM said:


> Kind of archaic if you ask me...I have been with them over 10 years but have never wanted an update like this one.


Eh. When you have 20 million customers better to do it in stages to not slam for customer service center. The larger cable companies do it also


----------



## raromr

New firmware received. Now screen saver comes up when watching a show. Never happened before. Any ideas how to fix? HR54


----------



## carl6

BigCTM said:


> Still am on 1104 from August...still waiting for the update. Seems they roll it out in phases for some reason.


Go to www.redh.com and check to see what software is streaming for your unit. If it is the newer software, you can force a download to update. Sometimes redh isn't working, so just check again later or the next day.

To force a download (HR24/34/44/54) do a reset and as soon as the power light comes back on press 0 2 4 6 8 in order rapidly. Your screen should say something like found new software and start downloading it. You'll see the version number and if it isn't what you want, then do a reset (push the red button) before it gets to 70% and you'll just come back up on whatever software you had.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I believe the link is DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## cocofalco

So got the 0x114b update yesterday on my HR44/700, 12hrs and NO missing shows. Have had the Missing playlist shows problem 8-16 times a week for last 5 months. Other changes noticed 1) smaller black progress bar background. 2) I think the progress bar speed indicator has been moved from always on the right to under the current point in the show progress 3)guide seems more readable 4)guide jitter has gone away 5)I dont use favorites so cant comment on that 6)still not sure about existing problem with KEYWORD search based series just stopping working and having to be recreated 7)other showings in info seems quicker 8)havent been having remote slowness so cant comment on that 9)may have switched from HD to SD mode(exit button) 10)Think that the slo-mo function seems to work more smoothly. Summary- 9 months to get a fix for an issue that removed 50% of the fuctionality of the box every 18hrs.

Will updat in 3 and 7 days.


----------



## BigCTM

carl6 said:


> Go to www.redh.com and check to see what software is streaming for your unit. If it is the newer software, you can force a download to update. Sometimes redh isn't working, so just check again later or the next day.
> 
> To force a download (HR24/34/44/54) do a reset and as soon as the power light comes back on press 0 2 4 6 8 in order rapidly. Your screen should say something like found new software and start downloading it. You'll see the version number and if it isn't what you want, then do a reset (push the red button) before it gets to 70% and you'll just come back up on whatever software you had.


I have already forced a download. Still on 1104...HR44.


----------



## litzdog911

Received the update on my HR44 Tuesday night. So far so good. No issues with missing recordings. And deleting recordings no longer jumps around in my play list.


----------



## compnurd

BigCTM said:


> I have already forced a download. Still on 1104...HR44.


You have to force between specific times and days

It looks like right now the HR44-200/HR54-500 and the HS17 have the new firmware full time. everyone should have it probably by the end of next week or even this week


----------



## Rich

litzdog911 said:


> Received the update on my HR44 Tuesday night. So far so good. No issues with missing recordings. And deleting recordings no longer jumps around in my play list.


That's about when I got it. I have not seen any odd recordings. Don't record much but what I do record is there.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit

compnurd said:


> You have to force between specific times and days
> 
> It looks like right now the HR44-200/HR54-500 and the HS17 have the new firmware full time. everyone should have it probably by the end of next week or even this week


Yes, you can't just "force a download", you will get whatever release is in the stream (which will probably be the one you already have).


----------



## compnurd

texasbrit said:


> Yes, you can't just "force a download", you will get whatever release is in the stream (which will probably be the one you already have).


You are still forcing the download regardless of the version that is in stream


----------



## cypherx

I woke up to larger fonts in the info banner and some fonts felt smoother overall on Wednesday morning. System seems to be running ok so far. The transport bar is now the box like I’ve seen in other peoples screen shots. HR44 and C61 here.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Like others are reporting here, I too got the 0x114b update. Came through this morning. So far, all looks good and no missing recordings. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## coolsharky

b4pjoe said:


> The setting to view all Playlists or just the local one. The mini can only see the Playlists that are allowed through the setting of the Genie. I wish I could set just the mini to view the local playlist while having the HR54 to view all playlists but you can't do that.


Yes, you can. Open the playlist on the mini, then press 0. There you should see an option that says Filter by Playlist. Voilà.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Rich said:


> The sports hating (that seems to be what they are) designers of the software? One more time: It would make me very happy if they were to *make the PB act as it does on the 24s*...not show up when using the 30 second click forward. How hard can that be?
> 
> Rich


I am confused, Rich. I checked out the PB on my HR24 (running SW 0xba2), and took a picture of what the PB looks like when running the 30-sec forward click. The behavior is the same when fast forwarding. IMO, the PB from the "old GUI" looks quite similar to the new one and, as you can see, the scores for a sports broadcast are also obscured. I don't mean to single you out, but I can't understand whay everyone is wishing that the PB could be the same as it used to be. I don't see much difference.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> View attachment 29657
> View attachment 29658
> 
> 
> I am confused, Rich. I checked out the PB on my HR24 (running SW 0xba2), and took a picture of what the PB looks like when running the 30-sec forward click. The behavior is the same when fast forwarding. IMO, the PB from the "old GUI" looks quite similar to the new one and, as you can see, the scores for a sports broadcast are also obscured. I don't mean to single you out, but I can't understand whay everyone is wishing that the PB could be the same as it used to be. I don't see much difference.


Are you set to 30SKIP or the default 30SLIP ? 30SKIP on my HR24 shows nothing when the 30 second button is pressed.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jimmie57 said:


> Are you set to 30SKIP or the default 30SLIP ? 30SKIP on my HR24 shows nothing when the 30 second button is pressed.


30Slip. I have never used 30Skip. To refresh my memory, how do you select one or the other? And does 30Skip work on the new GUI?


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> 30Slip. I have never used 30Skip. To refresh my memory, how do you select one or the other? And does 30Skip work on the new GUI?


Go to Search, type in 30SKIP and it will change.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> View attachment 29657
> View attachment 29658
> 
> 
> I am confused, Rich. I checked out the PB on my HR24 (running SW 0xba2), and took a picture of what the PB looks like when running the 30-sec forward click. The behavior is the same when fast forwarding. IMO, the PB from the "old GUI" looks quite similar to the new one and, as you can see, the scores for a sports broadcast are also obscured. I don't mean to single you out, but I can't understand whay everyone is wishing that the PB could be the same as it used to be. I don't see much difference.


The top picture has no Progress Bar that I can see. I think that's the 24? The bottom picture has a new PB because it's on a Genie. If I am correct that's what you should see on a 24 when you hit the 30 second click button. No Progress Bar. That is what I would like to see when I click the 30 second click on the 44...no Progress Bar. There is a difference and it's pretty clear when you compare a 24 to a 44 and the way the Progress Bar is treated when you click forward.

That's all I want to see. I would have been comfortable with the Black Shroud on the 44 if I could have clicked forward and the PB (and the Black Shroud) wasn't there. Just like on a 24. They got it right on the two tuner HRs, why can't they fix that simple thing?

Rich


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> 30Slip. *I have never used 30Skip*. To refresh my memory, how do you select one or the other? And does 30Skip work on the new GUI?


Ahh, that's why you don't understand what I want...

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

Rich said:


> The top picture has no Progress Bar that I can see. I think that's the 24? The bottom picture has a new PB because it's on a Genie. If I am correct that's what you should see on a 24 when you hit the 30 second click button. No Progress Bar. That is what I would like to see when I click the 30 second click on the 44...no Progress Bar. There is a difference and it's pretty clear when you compare a 24 to a 44 and the way the Progress Bar is treated when you click forward.
> 
> That's all I want to see. I would have been comfortable with the Black Shroud on the 44 if I could have clicked forward and the PB (and the Black Shroud) wasn't there. Just like on a 24. They got it right on the two tuner HRs, why can't they fix that simple thing?
> 
> Rich


You would be wrong, both pictures are of the HR24. As you can see, there is not much difference between the HR24 PB and the current PB I see on my HR54. I will try the 30Skip on both boxes, but I am sure you are correct.


----------



## jones_hdtv

litzdog911 said:


> Received the update on my HR44 Tuesday night. So far so good. No issues with missing recordings. And deleting recordings no longer jumps around in my play list.


I hate to bust your bubble about recording issues, I got the new release Tuesday evening and still have missing recordings. See attached pictures.


----------



## compnurd

Which box actually has the recordings?


----------



## jones_hdtv

compnurd said:


> Which box actually has the recordings?


HR 24...


----------



## JerryMeeker

Rich said:


> Ahh, that's why you don't understand what I want...
> 
> Rich


I have enabled 30SKIP on both the HR54 and the HR24. When skipping, the PB is suppressed on the HR24, but displayed on the HR54. I understand why you are asking for, and apologize for the initial misunderstanding.


----------



## compnurd

jones_hdtv said:


> HR 24...


I would reboot the 24


----------



## b4pjoe

coolsharky said:


> Yes, you can. Open the playlist on the mini, then press 0. There you should see an option that says Filter by Playlist. Voilà.


Doesn't for me. With the playlist open all 0 does is change the sort order of the playlist. What I want to be able to do is to change the setting to only view the local playlist (of the hr54) or to view all playlists. That is not possible with a C61K mini with the hr54. I understand that setting is available on the C61K if you have an HS17.


----------



## jones_hdtv

compnurd said:


> I would reboot the 24


I rebooted the hr24 and still have missing recordings. Note that the missing recording now is Thursday.
The pictures from yesterday, the missing recording was Monday.


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I have enabled 30SKIP on both the HR54 and the HR24. When skipping, the PB is suppressed on the HR24, but displayed on the HR54. I understand why you are asking for, and apologize for the initial misunderstanding.


Understood. That one simple change would make me very happy and I'd be able to use the 44 for sports. I'll surely try the updated Progress Bar today. Haven't used the 44 since I got the update.

BTW, I really appreciate the apology. Most of the time we don't see any follow up such as yours. Kudos!

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

When I recorded the Duke vs Florida State game today and it appeared as its own line item in the playlist, I thought that they had fixed the problem of grouping sports into a folder with the teams from the most recent game as the folder title.

But then I recorded the Gonzaga vs San Francisco game and learned that this issue still exists. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> When I recorded the Duke vs Florida State game today and it appeared as its own line item in the playlist, I thought that they had fixed the problem of grouping sports into a folder with the teams from the most recent game as the folder title.
> 
> But then I recorded the Gonzaga vs San Francisco game and learned that this issue still exists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I recorded the Colts-Chiefs and Cowboys-Rams games yesterday on two HRs. The recordings did gather in one folder/box but at least each game identified which HR recorded it. First time that's happened in a long time. I got to use the new Progress Bar for the first time and I was pleased. Yeah, it could be better, the black background should be removed...and the PB shouldn't show up when we click forward. But I think it's a hell of a lot better than the Black Shroud. I wasn't annoyed, first time I've used my 44 that I wasn't annoyed in a long time. Somebody said the new PB was the same size as the Black Shroud, that's laughable.

I watched both games on two HRs. The 44 and a 24-200. I saw no pixies, I had no audio drops. It was like watching a streaming program, damn near as perfect as we're gonna see.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> I recorded the Colts-Chiefs and Cowboys-Rams games yesterday on two HRs. The recordings did gather in one folder/box but at least each game identified which HR recorded it. First time that's happened in a long time. I got to use the new Progress Bar for the first time and I was pleased. Yeah, it could be better, the black background should be removed...and the PB shouldn't show up when we click forward. But I think it's a hell of a lot better than the Black Shroud. I wasn't annoyed, first time I've used my 44 that I wasn't annoyed in a long time. Somebody said the new PB was the same size as the Black Shroud, that's laughable.
> 
> I watched both games on two HRs. The 44 and a 24-200. I saw no pixies, I had no audio drops. It was like watching a streaming program, damn near as perfect as we're gonna see.
> 
> Rich


The play/progress bar does have a smaller footprint but it is positioned or centered even more accurately to block scoreboards and news headlines. Also the shroud at least got more transparent as it moved closer to the edge, this progress bar box is the same nearly 100 percent opaque level in its entire area.

Because of the drop off in fast forward quality from Directv Tivo to Genie, I use 30 second skip primarily for the NFL and NBA, so the progress bar is tolerable, annoying but not that much of an issue.

However if you like to fast forward through cable news programs and financial programs, well that is where the nonsensical progress bar has a greater impact.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> The play/progress bar does have a smaller footprint but it is positioned or centered even more accurately to block scoreboards and news headlines. Also the shroud at least got more transparent as it moved closer to the edge, this progress bar box is the same nearly 100 percent opaque level in its entire area.
> 
> Because of the drop off in fast forward quality from Directv Tivo to Genie, I use 30 second skip primarily for the NFL and NBA, so the progress bar is tolerable, annoying but not that much of an issue.
> 
> However if you like to fast forward through cable news programs and financial programs, well that is where the nonsensical progress bar has a greater impact.


I get that. But it didn't annoy me yesterday and, for me, that's a big thing. Yes, the black background should be taken down. Biggest thing they can do for me is make the PB on the Genies work as the PB on the 24s work. Fix that and I'm good with the GUI.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS

Rich said:


> I get that. But it didn't annoy me yesterday and, for me, that's a big thing. Yes, the black background should be taken down. Biggest thing they can do for me is make the PB on the Genies work as the PB on the 24s work. Fix that and I'm good with the GUI.
> 
> Rich


I understand and I realize that many people don't care about the progress bar, hopefully because the black shade serves no purpose they will find the time and energy to change it but I'm aware that this all comes down to a corporation's priorities.

At the very least one would figure Directv/AT&T would strive to be the best and it is not as if they lack feedback on this GUI.


----------



## Rich

GordonGekko said:


> I understand and I realize that many people don't care about the progress bar, hopefully because the black shade serves no purpose they will find the time and energy to change it but I'm aware that this all comes down to a corporation's priorities.
> 
> At the very least one would figure Directv/AT&T would strive to be the best and it is not as if they lack feedback on this GUI.


Be nice if they did that. I see no reason to think that's gonna happen unless they lose so many subs they have to make a better effort to keep what they have. Motivation would help.

Rich


----------



## mrknowitall526

I was in a hotel over the weekend and the TV had a Genie remote, but the GUI was the old GUI still. I know hotel setups are quite different, but this kind of surprised me. I didn't Snoop around to see what the box model was, though... And the settings menu was blocked. 

It was odd, and had a weird channel line up with random things missing here and there... But yet had HBO. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

mrknowitall526 said:


> I was in a hotel over the weekend and the TV had a Genie remote, but the GUI was the old GUI still. I know hotel setups are quite different, but this kind of surprised me. I didn't Snoop around to see what the box model was, though... And the settings menu was blocked.
> 
> It was odd, and had a weird channel line up with random things missing here and there... But yet had HBO.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Just because it had the Genie remote doesn't mean it was a Genie. If it had the Directv channel numbering it was an H25 you were using. They haven't and never will get the new GUI.


----------



## itzme

has anyones HR44 gotten speedier after this update? I haven't gotten the update yet but I'm thinking I need a replacement HR44 because many commands can take 10-20-60 seconds. And some channel changes can take several attempts to even happen. I've done a few CLEARMYBOXs in the past several weeks. Should i call DTV now or wait for this update.


----------



## KSbugeater

I've been away from dbstalk for a long time. Must be a sign of stability? Anyway, had my Genie HR44 replaced last year and have only had minor issues, until yesterday. The unit locked up 4 times in a couple of hours. I did a RBR each time. After the first two freezes, I unplugged the AT-21 off-air tuner that is attached to the Genie. Finally, I called D* and asked if they could help. They said it was a software issue, and they're working on it. So it sounds like others are affected by this annoying freezing, but a quick search here on the site didn't turn any up. Very annoying as it disrupts recordings and or streams.


----------



## texasbrit

slice1900 said:


> Just because it had the Genie remote doesn't mean it was a Genie. If it had the Directv channel numbering it was an H25 you were using. They haven't and never will get the new GUI.


No, not really an H25, although the base hardware is the same.. These are receivers specifically designed for hotels, nursing homes etc They have a limited number of channels, but integrate all sorts of hotel-related display pages - express check-out, restaurant info, hotel events, room service etc Most of the receiver or display features are not available for users. And the remote is not interchangable with any of the standard directv remotes.


----------



## slice1900

texasbrit said:


> No, not really an H25, although the base hardware is the same.. These are receivers specifically designed for hotels, nursing homes etc They have a limited number of channels, but integrate all sorts of hotel-related display pages - express check-out, restaurant info, hotel events, room service etc Most of the receiver or display features are not available for users. And the remote is not interchangable with any of the standard directv remotes.


That's a different thing - hotel systems that have a limited number of channels are using a headend that remodulates the satellite channels to encrypted QAM. The "receiver" used is basically a small cable TV box.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Got new update. Who’s behind the design of this thing? Terrible. Now I’ve got a huge black box taking up 25% of my screen when I FF etc. This just continues to amaze me. I am in GUI design and would have practically fired anyone who came to me with this design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Got new update. Who's behind the design of this thing? Terrible. Now I've got a huge black box taking up 25% of my screen when I FF etc. This just continues to amaze me. I am in GUI design and would have practically fired anyone who came to me with this design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree


----------



## litzdog911

itzme said:


> has anyones HR44 gotten speedier after this update? I haven't gotten the update yet but I'm thinking I need a replacement HR44 because many commands can take 10-20-60 seconds. And some channel changes can take several attempts to even happen. I've done a few CLEARMYBOXs in the past several weeks. Should i call DTV now or wait for this update.


My HR44 does indeed seem speedier after the 0x114b software update.


----------



## litzdog911

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Got new update. Who's behind the design of this thing? Terrible. Now I've got a huge black box taking up 25% of my screen when I FF etc. This just continues to amaze me. I am in GUI design and would have practically fired anyone who came to me with this design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, at least the progress bar is smaller that it was before. Just wish it was more transparent.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

litzdog911 said:


> Well, at least the progress bar is smaller that it was before. Just wish it was more transparent.


ummm, how is the progress bar smaller than before? I now have a huge black box on my screen.


----------



## JerryMeeker

DrummerBoy523 said:


> ummm, how is the progress bar smaller than before? I now have a huge black box on my screen.


I suppose "huge" could have different meanings for different people. I would not characterize the PB as "huge". Could you share a screenshot to see if by chance you are seeing something different?


----------



## compnurd

DrummerBoy523 said:


> ummm, how is the progress bar smaller than before? I now have a huge black box on my screen.


Previous PB was a large black shroud that took up the entire screen I dont mind either


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> Previous PB was a large black shroud that took up the entire screen I dont mind either


Yes, both block the screen, no reason why Directv can't copy the Microsoft TV & Movie player seen in this post:

New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?

And as written in the post, we don't need the title of the show.


----------



## texasbrit

slice1900 said:


> That's a different thing - hotel systems that have a limited number of channels are using a headend that remodulates the satellite channels to encrypted QAM. The "receiver" used is basically a small cable TV box.


No, different system. see DirecTV DRE Receiver H25 for Hotels - Directv Residential Experience Receiver | eBay


----------



## DrummerBoy523

GordonGekko said:


> Yes, both block the screen, no reason why Directv can't copy the Microsoft TV & Movie player seen in this post:
> 
> New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?
> 
> And as written in the post, we don't need the title of the show.


yeah, the big black box obscuring a bunch of my picture.... just bad design.


----------



## slice1900

It boggles my mind that Directv doesn't understand what is wrong with that black box. Even ones that obscure very little, like on Tivo, can be annoying - luckily Tivo has a "code" where you set the play bar to disappear almost immediately to avoid even that.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

slice1900 said:


> It boggles my mind that Directv doesn't understand what is wrong with that black box. Even ones that obscure very little, like on Tivo, can be annoying - luckily Tivo has a "code" where you set the play bar to disappear almost immediately to avoid even that.


absolutely love the Netflix "line" on my firestick. that's the way it should be!


----------



## itzme

litzdog911 said:


> My HR44 does indeed seem speedier after the 0x114b software update.


I got the update last night and I'm not seeing any improvement yet. I'll let it bake another day before I call. It can still take a minute to change a channel or start a recording.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Looks like the screen saver pictures are back. They also show time and temperature now as well. Certainly better than the monotone gray screen. New screens appear every 15 seconds or so. Very nice nature scenes.


----------



## boukengreen

just got software 114b this morning on the 44 at my grandmothers and they have made the play box I lot smaller the top box looks the same through, maybe a little bigger actually


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> Looks like the screen saver pictures are back. They also show time and temperature now as well. Certainly better than the monotone gray screen. New screens appear every 15 seconds or so. Very nice nature scenes.


They showed up tonight for me too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpenneck

What screen saver pictures are you talking about ? Something other than the DTV logo moving around the screen ?


----------



## frogg

My minis now take only two or three seconds to start up, instead of minutes. So speed improved for me. Yay!


----------



## JerryMeeker

jpenneck said:


> What screen saver pictures are you talking about ? Something other than the DTV logo moving around the screen ?


Yes, there are a number of nature scenes that now appear when you pause live TV, or pause a recorded program. They appear after 5 minutes, and cycle through various pictures approximately every 15 seconds. They do not appear when tuned to a music channel.


----------



## Howie

frogg said:


> My minis now take only two or three seconds to start up, instead of minutes. So speed improved for me. Yay!


I've noticed a very significant speed increase on startup, too, since 114b. This pleases me.


----------



## jonesron

My HR54 received the 114b firmware update this morning. I really hope it fixes the two real bugs that were introduced with the June 2018 firmware update. Specifically, the bug where the list of recorded programs drops items from the list forcing me, on average, to do a reboot of the DVR about once a week in order to have access to the full list of recorded shows. The other bug is when I stop viewing of a recorded program or deleting one recorded program from a folder, the list menu frequently jumps back to a different place in the list of recorded programs. By the way I was having the same issues with a HR44 before upgrading to a HR54 several months ago.


----------



## jimmie57

jonesron said:


> My HR54 received the 114b firmware update this morning. I really hope it fixes the two real bugs that were introduced with the June 2018 firmware update. Specifically, the bug where the list of recorded programs drops items from the list forcing me, on average, to do a reboot of the DVR about once a week in order to have access to the full list of recorded shows. The other bug is when I stop viewing of a recorded program or deleting one recorded program from a folder, the list menu frequently jumps back to a different place in the list of recorded programs. By the way I was having the same issues with a HR44 before upgrading to a HR54 several months ago.


The 44 and 54 are both using the same software version so it makes sense that both units have the same problem.
From what I read it is very annoying. I do not have this problem because my newest receiver is an HR24.


----------



## b4pjoe

Howie said:


> I've noticed a very significant speed increase on startup, too, since 114b. This pleases me.


My startup time on the C61K is fine but I hate the info screen it puts up of the current show and it never goes away until you hit the exit button on the remote. Shouldn't that disappear after a few seconds?


----------



## boukengreen

jonesron said:


> My HR54 received the 114b firmware update this morning. I really hope it fixes the two real bugs that were introduced with the June 2018 firmware update. Specifically, the bug where the list of recorded programs drops items from the list forcing me, on average, to do a reboot of the DVR about once a week in order to have access to the full list of recorded shows. The other bug is when I stop viewing of a recorded program or deleting one recorded program from a folder, the list menu frequently jumps back to a different place in the list of recorded programs. By the way I was having the same issues with a HR44 before upgrading to a HR54 several months ago.


Hopefully that list issue is fixed because it got to the point at my mom's when I was over there I Just go to the list of recent recordings to find my show.


----------



## litzdog911

jonesron said:


> My HR54 received the 114b firmware update this morning. I really hope it fixes the two real bugs that were introduced with the June 2018 firmware update. Specifically, the bug where the list of recorded programs drops items from the list forcing me, on average, to do a reboot of the DVR about once a week in order to have access to the full list of recorded shows. The other bug is when I stop viewing of a recorded program or deleting one recorded program from a folder, the list menu frequently jumps back to a different place in the list of recorded programs. By the way I was having the same issues with a HR44 before upgrading to a HR54 several months ago.


Both of those issues seem to be fixed with 0x114b. I got that update last week and haven't seen either of these problems. Remote control response seems speedier, too.


----------



## xtc

Has the Missing shows from List been officially fixed with this update?


----------



## Howie

b4pjoe said:


> My startup time on the C61K is fine but I hate the info screen it puts up of the current show and it never goes away until you hit the exit button on the remote. Shouldn't that disappear after a few seconds?


Yeah, I'm seeing that, too. Another annoyance they need to quash.


----------



## jacinkcmo

I still have to be careful when deleting a recording after watching it. If a recording starts while I'm watching another, then when i stop the one I'm watching, the list is highlighting a different recording. I've been caught by this a couple times and deleted the wrong program. Still notice it with 114b.


----------



## Ned C

I also like the update, however my screensaver used to show the outside weather temp.. Now it doesn't . Does this have something to do with my Zip code not showing on setup?


----------



## P Smith

Ned C said:


> I also like the update, however my screensaver used to show the outside weather temp.. Now it doesn't . Does this have something to do with my Zip code not showing on setup?


ditto


----------



## poppo

Ned C said:


> I also like the update, however my screensaver used to show the outside weather temp.. Now it doesn't . *Does this have something to do with my Zip code not showing on setup*?


I don't think so. My zip shows as 00000 and I got the weather. However, I had set up the weather app at one point and I told it where I am.

That said, there is a bug that is now causing the time and weather info to be displayed in the upper left corner and the images are AFU

Edit: Reboot fixed the messed up picture, but like others the time and logo are there, but no weather.


----------



## itzme

itzme said:


> I got the update last night and I'm not seeing any improvement yet. I'll let it bake another day before I call. It can still take a minute to change a channel or start a recording.


FWIW my slow and freexing issues turns out were due to having an AM21 hooked up to my HR44, it wasn't FW related. Unlugged the AM21 and the box is snappy fast again. Well as fast as an HR44 gets.


----------



## Xsabresx

latest issue with the update is that some of the on-screen messages are cut off as if they are zoomed in. If I switch inputs to my PS4 or back my HR54 displays a message that the button I am using can only be used in (whatever) mode. That messafe has now been completely cut off. Doesnt seem to have any impact on anything beyond being annoying and concerning me that ATT is incapable of doing the simplest things right.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I don't know if this is a new issue or if I just didn't notice it before. Like the playlist, where everybcollege football or basketball game is kept in a folder with the name of the teams from the most recent game recorded, it appears that search results are doing the same thing.

Last night, I wanted to record the Gonzaga vs Portland game. I did a search on Gonzaga. It came back showing Gonzaga @ Portland. When I selected that game, I got a "please wait" message for far longer than expected. When that was done, I got a list of every college basketball game on every channel that's scheduled for the next two weeks (with Gonzaga @ Portland, in the heading at the top of the screen). 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Xsabresx said:


> latest issue with the update is that some of the on-screen messages are cut off as if they are zoomed in. If I switch inputs to my PS4 or back my HR54 displays a message that the button I am using can only be used in (whatever) mode. That messafe has now been completely cut off. Doesnt seem to have any impact on anything beyond being annoying and concerning me that ATT is incapable of doing the simplest things right.


They know there's some spacing placement issues of the GUI and will fix it. If I think they felt that wasn't as big an issues as things like playlists missing recordings, which I would agree with.


----------



## inkahauts

Ned C said:


> I also like the update, however my screensaver used to show the outside weather temp.. Now it doesn't . Does this have something to do with my Zip code not showing on setup?


Are you internet connected? Check that because I believe the weather comes from the internet.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm internet connected and get no temperature displayed.
I did at first but I think they removed it.


----------



## Tom_S

Yay! Now I can move the Genie back to my main TV in the Family Room! It was relegated to Basement duty with all the playlist issues. FINALLY!


----------



## Bill Broderick

One other thing that I've noticed with the new update is how long it takes to delete something that was recorded on another DVR from the Genie . Whenever I delete something recorded on another DVR, I get a message saying something like "Please wait. Rebuilding Playlist" fot 10-15 seconds.

This really stinks for shows that we have to record "all episodes" because they air first somewhere other than the US, which causes a lot of repeats to be recorded.

Deleting 5 or 10 episodes from the playlist ends up taking a long time. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Well, so far, so good! No missing recordings. The new screen saver is a nice touch too.

Now about that playback bar...


----------



## lyradd

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> The new screen saver is a nice touch too.


I'm not impressed by the screen saver. The effort taken to give us the new screen saver could have been better used to fix the flawed GUI.


----------



## Robotpedlr

jacinkcmo said:


> I still have to be careful when deleting a recording after watching it. If a recording starts while I'm watching another, then when i stop the one I'm watching, the list is highlighting a different recording. I've been caught by this a couple times and deleted the wrong program. Still notice it with 114b.


My biggest complaint with DTV. I do the key strokes pretty quickly to delete a show after watching it...but sometimes delete another show because of this. And unlike DISH, there is no way to undelete / restore a deleted show. I guess I need to slow down, but would be nice if this issue didn't happen in the first place.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Robotpedlr said:


> My biggest complaint with DTV. I do the key strokes pretty quickly to delete a show after watching it...but sometimes delete another show because of this. And unlike DISH, there is no way to undelete / restore a deleted show. I guess I need to slow down, but would be nice if this issue didn't happen in the first place.


That is a well-documented issue, and the advice is to always be cautious before deleting anything.

Another minor annoyance is with the Continue Watching feature, a feature I really like and use quite often. If resuming playback from the Continue Watching list, when you complete watching and click either Stop or the back arrow, you are taken back to the Continue Watching list, but the just-finished program is no longer in the list. That forces you to exit the list and hunt for the just-finished program in the list of all recordings before you can delete it. Or perhaps there is an easier way that I have not discovered yet?


----------



## poppo

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm internet connected and get no temperature displayed.
> I did at first but I think they removed it.


Yeah. You need the Internet for the slide show screen saver, but the weather has remained gone. They were probably leeching the weather data from some site without paying, and got cut off. LOL


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> That is a well-documented issue, and the advice is to always be cautious before deleting anything.
> 
> Another minor annoyance is with the Continue Watching feature, a feature I really like and use quite often. If resuming playback from the Continue Watching list, when you complete watching and click either Stop or the back arrow, you are taken back to the Continue Watching list, but the just-finished program is no longer in the list. That forces you to exit the list and hunt for the just-finished program in the list of all recordings before you can delete it. Or perhaps there is an easier way that I have not discovered yet?


Just ffwd to the end of the show and chose to delete it then instead of exiting the recording and then trying to delete it. Makes sense it would no longer be in the continue watching folder, as you have finished it.


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Just ffwd to the end of the show and chose to delete it then instead of exiting the recording and then trying to delete it. Makes sense it would no longer be in the continue watching folder, as you have finished it.


I know, but FF to the end is foreign to me. I don't like to be forced to change my behavior, which is to press Stop when I am finished. Call me set In my ways, but as I said, only a minor annoyance.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> I know, but FF to the end is foreign to me. I don't like to be forced to change my behavior, which is to press Stop when I am finished. Call me set In my ways, but as I said, only a minor annoyance.


I always FF3 to the end and choose keep or delete from there.
If you are using a new RC7x remote you have already had to change habits. You will get used to it in a few days and then it will second nature for you.


----------



## mrknowitall526

So far, no missing shows on the List. Maybe they finally fixed it with 114b. 

Two weeks in, I think it is even speedier on my HR44 than it was when I first got 114b! It's very snappy. 

The screen savers, though I don't really see the point, are a nice touch. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacinkcmo

My HR44 updated to 114b on January 15. Haven't had missing recordings in months...until today. Had a scheduled recording this afternoon, and when I went to watch it this evening, it wasn't in the list. Tried rebooting, but that didn't help. The only place I could find and watch it was in the recording history list. After all this time, I would have thought they could have actually fixed something useful (other than size & transparency of boxes and pretty pictures for screen saver!)


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> Just ffwd to the end of the show and chose to delete it ......





jimmie57 said:


> I always FF3 to the end and choose keep or delete from there.


On my HR54-700 FFing to the end only works about 75% of the time. The other 25% it either jumps me back to the beginning of the recording, or just boots me out of the show. Sometimes back to the playlist and sometimes to live TV. Very frustrating.


----------



## jimmie57

poppo said:


> On my HR54-700 FFing to the end only works about 75% of the time. The other 25% it either jumps me back to the beginning of the recording, or just boots me out of the show. Sometimes back to the playlist and sometimes to live TV. Very frustrating.


Wow


----------



## Steveknj

New issue since the last update that I'm having. On my C-61 mini I can no longer use DirecTV subs. Only close captioning works. I haven't tested it on my HR54 as it's not on my primary TV. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Howie

Steveknj said:


> New issue since the last update that I'm having. On my C-61 mini I can no longer use DirecTV subs. Only close captioning works. I haven't tested it on my HR54 as it's not on my primary TV. Anyone else seeing this?


It works on my C61k with the HS17.


----------



## poppo

Just noticed that the slide show screen save no longer has the static logo. Unless my DVR is acting up.


----------



## Steveknj

Howie said:


> It works on my C61k with the HS17.


I first thought it was just one show, but it seems to be on all that I've tried. I have been using closed caption but I just don't like the look and feel of them.


----------



## Stevies3

My info banner stays on when turning on the TV (RVU). When I hit exit the banner disappears and normal TV viewing is displayed even when changing channels.


----------



## Howie

Steveknj said:


> I first thought it was just one show, but it seems to be on all that I've tried. I have been using closed caption but I just don't like the look and feel of them.


The only one I tried was that Stephen A. show on ESPN. It worked, but it took like 30-45 seconds before it started, and it was way behind what was being spoken. I guess that's the same for most live shows.


----------



## JerryMeeker

poppo said:


> Just noticed that the slide show screen save no longer has the static logo. Unless my DVR is acting up.


Confirmed here as well.


----------



## scottp461

Just found a new bug with the recorded programs list in 114b. Not as annoying as recordings disappearing, but still.

“”Manifest” had no season/episode tag on last monday’s new show, so it appears at the bottom of the episode list (as it should.) Everything looks fine. If you scroll down to that episode, titled “Cleared for Approach” and highlight (“box”) it, then scroll back up to the top, the line below the box is now a combination of S1 E11 and “Cleared...” (would be E13, E12 is in the box.) “S1 E11” from “Contrails” overlapped with the complete “Cleared...” listing (minus missing S/E info) from the bottom of the list. It is also still at the bottom, by the way!

This is not the end of it though. I found several other programs (that don’t have missing S/E info) that exhibit a variant of the same problem. In those cases, when you enter the episode list, the line below the “box” at the top is a combination of the program folder title (including the “unwatched” tag) and the “correct” program “S/E” info for that line and the “keep” flag, if present. Scrolling to the bottom and back up sometimes “fixes” the problem and sometimes doesn’t (stays the same or makes it wrong in a different way!)

In ALL cases, highlighting (boxing) the corrupted listings displays the correct information for that show.

I can’t find any rhyme or reason for folders that have the problem or don’t at any particular time, but have found that the mix of haves/have nots can change when trying to recreate the problem later.

Can anyone recreate this on their Genie’s? I have a HR54/500 by the way and never really had the “disappearing” program problem.

UPDATE: The corrupted line can be “fixed” by scrolling the box down until the corrupted line exits the top of the list, then when the box is scrolled back up the line reenters the screen with the correct information. If the corruption has caused the line to be sorted incorrectly, the episode list resorts to correct the error when the box reaches the top (first item on the list.)


----------



## Bill Broderick

Stevies3 said:


> My info banner stays on when turning on the TV (RVU). When I hit exit the banner disappears and normal TV viewing is displayed even when changing channels.


How long did you wait? I just used my RVU TV to view DirecTV. Like you experienced, the banner with the info drop down was displayed. But, it disappeared after 30 seconds.

If I wasn't testing after reading your post, I would have hit exit far sooner than that, which is why I'm asking how long you waited before exiting out. .

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xtc

Has the "Missing shows from List" issue been officially fixed with the latest update??


----------



## litzdog911

xtc said:


> Has the "Missing shows from List" issue been officially fixed with the latest update??


Yes


----------



## jacinkcmo

litzdog911 said:


> Yes


Actually, no. I've had it happen twice now since getting 114b....hadn't had it in months before. And the latest wasn't visible while the recording was actually taking place! In both cases, the only place I could find and watch them was in the recording history list.


----------



## litzdog911

jacinkcmo said:


> Actually, no. I've had it happen twice now since getting 114b....hadn't had it in months before. And the latest wasn't visible while the recording was actually taking place! In both cases, the only place I could find and watch them was in the recording history list.


Doesn't match my experience. I've not yet seen this happen since getting 0x114b. And yours is the first post I've seen suggesting it's not fixed.


----------



## Bill Broderick

litzdog911 said:


> Doesn't match my experience. I've not yet seen this happen since getting 0x114b. And yours is the first post I've seen suggesting it's not fixed.


I've seen a few posts that still complain of this problem. I don't know if they are from multiple people or multiple posts from one person.

While the problem appears to be far less common, it doesn't appear to be totally eradicated.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacinkcmo

litzdog911 said:


> Doesn't match my experience. I've not yet seen this happen since getting 0x114b. And yours is the first post I've seen suggesting it's not fixed.


To clarify, I didn't get 114b until January and both these instances happened after that. Also, both were sporting events recording by way of "season record", so I don't know if that was a factor or not. If it happens again, I'll take some screen shots.


----------



## Bill Broderick

jacinkcmo said:


> To clarify, I didn't get 114b until January and both these instances happened after that. Also, both were sporting events recording by way of "season record", so I don't know if that was a factor or not. If it happens again, I'll take some screen shots.


Is it possible that those games were "hidden" in a folder that was named after the teams in another game of the same sport, that was recorded at the same time or after the ones that you were looking for?

I find this bug to be frustrating.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacinkcmo

Bill Broderick said:


> Is it possible that those games were "hidden" in a folder that was named after the teams in another game of the same sport, that was recorded at the same time or after the ones that you were looking for?
> 
> I find this bug to be frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, at the time there weren't any folders for anything.


----------



## inkahauts

I’d do a double reboot on my boxes if they are still having this issue. You really shouldn’t be and I wonder if something is still there that’s causing it that needs to be deleted and reloaded.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I also just experienced the issue with a recording missing from the playlist. The Michigan / Maryland game is recording on my Genie via team record. I started watching in my bedroom (HR24). When I came to the family room to continue watching, it was missing from the playlist. I found it in the "continue watching" list.

Last night, I saw something else that might be related. The Michigan season pass showed no upcoming episodes and the upcoming recording list didn't show the Michigan game. But, when I want to the program guide, it showed that the game was scheduled to record and displayed the elongated record icon that is associated with the team record. So, I left everything alone.

I don't know if this is consistent for every instance. But, it appears that the recording missing from the list problem may be originating before the recording actually occurs. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't know if this is consistent for every instance.


and how to follow? how to check ? how to reproduce the case ?
if you don't know and have no verifiable script of troubleshooting


----------



## Aliens

I received the 0X114b update on the 16th of January. I'm also having to 'find' my season record in other locations. Had this before the update and still have it. Also, after the update my HR54 was much faster, but over the last couple of weeks it has gotten sluggish. Almost any action requires a pause before it 'understands' what to do. And the FF is still incredibly slow. My old VCR was much faster than this thing.


----------



## Lije Baley

With the new software (114b), when a program is played from the List, the rewind button returns the recording to the start for the first 15 seconds or so. What genius thought that was a good idea? Often, I'll want to go back 30 seconds, if I'm resuming a recording, to get the context of what is happening. Now, if I'm too quick to press the REW button, I'm all the way back at the start, having to search my way on FF to where I left off. Brilliant!


----------



## astrohip

Lije Baley said:


> With the new software (114b), when a program is played from the List, the rewind button returns the recording to the start for the first 15 seconds or so. What genius thought that was a good idea? Often, I'll want to go back 30 seconds, if I'm resuming a recording, to get the context of what is happening. Now, if I'm too quick to press the REW button, I'm all the way back at the start, having to search my way on FF to where I left off. Brilliant!


Agree. You'd think I'd remember this, but noooo, I still do it all the time.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Lije Baley said:


> With the new software (114b), when a program is played from the List, the rewind button returns the recording to the start for the first 15 seconds or so. What genius thought that was a good idea? Often, I'll want to go back 30 seconds, if I'm resuming a recording, to get the context of what is happening. Now, if I'm too quick to press the REW button, I'm all the way back at the start, having to search my way on FF to where I left off. Brilliant!


I do not like this behavior either. I would prefer it be removed. I can always press Info, and then "Start Over".


----------



## dbronstein

Stevies3 said:


> My info banner stays on when turning on the TV (RVU). When I hit exit the banner disappears and normal TV viewing is displayed even when changing channels.


I've just started getting this on my client receiver. It doesn't happen on the Genie itself. Does anyone know how to fix this>


----------



## b4pjoe

It goes off after 30 seconds. The only other option is to hit the Exit button on the remote.


----------



## I WANT MORE

As has been mentioned, the only option is to leave the client on at all times.
The energy consumption difference is minimal.


----------



## dreadlk

b4pjoe said:


> It goes off after 30 seconds. The only other option is to hit the Exit button on the remote.


You have to ask yourself who came up with 30 seconds. The default in most of the older receivers was I think 5 seconds.

I don't know about you guys but 30 seconds is like an eternity. At first I thought it was a bug and it would never come off the screen so I hit Exit. It was not until about a week of ownership that I by chance powered it up and went to the kitchen and found the message gone.

Now I hit the exit button as soon as it powers up.


----------



## b4pjoe

Same here. I just hit exit after it comes on screen. I can't fathom why they thought they needed it to stay on for 30 seconds.


----------



## dreadlk

Lije Baley said:


> With the new software (114b), when a program is played from the List, the rewind button returns the recording to the start for the first 15 seconds or so. What genius thought that was a good idea? Often, I'll want to go back 30 seconds, if I'm resuming a recording, to get the context of what is happening. Now, if I'm too quick to press the REW button, I'm all the way back at the start, having to search my way on FF to where I left off. Brilliant!


This is actually the single most annoying thing about the new boxes. It's also why I still watch most of my HD recorded shows on my HR-24 rather than the HR54 and client. I have hit that RWD button so many times and then had to FWD that I figure it's pointless trying to remember. After 10 years of using DVR's it's now become memory muscle and I cannot stop it from happening so it's easier to just not to use those boxes for my main viewing until the issue is fixed.


----------



## litzdog911

b4pjoe said:


> Same here. I just hit exit after it comes on screen. I can't fathom why they thought they needed it to stay on for 30 seconds.


It might just be a bug.


----------



## Athlon646464

litzdog911 said:


> It might just be a bug.


----------



## Howie

Athlon646464 said:


>


Ha! I actually tried to squash that bug on my screen. More than once.


----------



## P Smith

stupid bug ! it's circling on same 8 pattern ...


----------



## Athlon646464

P Smith said:


> stupid bug ! it's circling on same 8 pattern ...


Can't your frog catch it?


----------



## James Long

Athlon646464 said:


> Can't your frog catch it?


He's facing the wrong way.


----------



## P Smith

Athlon646464 said:


> Can't your frog catch it?


a frog ?! what frog ? where is it ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> a frog ?! what frog ? where is it ?


----------



## Athlon646464

ribit


----------



## P Smith

eh man ! it's a CHAMELEON !


----------



## Athlon646464

P Smith said:


> eh man ! it's a CHAMELEON !


----------



## dreadlk

Lol i remember some years ago they had a commercial that started out with a white screen and a roach running around. First time I saw it I jumped up thinking a real roach had gotten in the house.


----------



## GekkoDBS

A Directv employee writes that this will be the final look of the progress/playbar:

New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?

I don't think it is transparent enough, he claims that Directv is concerned with visually impaired subscribers but two problems with that, why is the NOW progress bar almost fully transparent and why the need for shading under the non text and non time areas?

Update: The more I look at your picture, the more it appears that it is not any clearer than the progress bar I have currently with the 0x114b update, was it even changed?

Update: Look at the 1:04 mark, Directv/ATT, this is your NOW progress bar, why can't we have this? Can someone here screenshot at 1:04 to illustrate the stark difference? Look at the title, if you are concerned with legibility, the font size and font style is better than what Tim posted, all with zero shading behind it. Bogus excuse.


----------



## mrknowitall526

I have no problems with the progress bar now or any other feature of the GUI currently. No bugs and everything works smoothly. It's about damn time, too! We went far too long with the disappearing program bugs. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> I have no problems with the progress bar now or any other feature of the GUI currently. No bugs and everything works smoothly. It's about damn time, too! We went far too long with the disappearing program bugs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree, I have become completely comfortable with the current GUI. I think the menu on the left side is an easy and intuitive way to get things done. However, I want to mention a minor issue that continues to bother me. It is not a bug, but rather a design omission. I am talking about the exclamation point that signifies that an on-demand program has an expiration date. The current GUI does not actually reveal the expiration date, which is frustrating. If I didn't still have an HR24, which does display the expiration date, I would be completely in the dark.


----------



## jones_hdtv

For those of you who think missing recordings have been completely fixed in the playlist, check out this video.


----------



## GekkoDBS

jones_hdtv said:


> For those of you who think missing recordings have been completely fixed in the playlist, check out this video.


I have the same issue with my sports team favorite season pass setups, most times it will appear in the list either when the recording is complete or when a different recording begins on another channel but it is another one of those annoying glitches.

Yesterday it never appeared in the List, I had to visit recording history to find it.

On another note I wish I could find out what software update that video is from, it appears that he has the progress bar that matches the more transparent top menu info bar, you can actually read scores behind it, anyone else have this yet?


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> I have the same issue with my sports team favorite season pass setups, most times it will appear in the list either when the recording is complete or when a different recording begins on another channel but it is another one of those annoying glitches.
> 
> Yesterday it never appeared in the List, I had to visit recording history to find it.
> 
> On another note I wish I could find out what software update that video is from, it appears that he has the progress bar that matches the more transparent top menu info bar, you can actually read scores behind it, anyone else have this yet?


that progress bar has been in the last 2 releases.. 114B and 11AC


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> that progress bar has been in the last 2 releases.. 114B and 11AC


I am on 0x114b HR54 and the progess bar is not like the one in the video, better picture is right here: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> I am on 0x114b HR54 and the progess bar is not like the one in the video, better picture is right here: New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?


I have 114b and have the same bar


----------



## jones_hdtv

I have 11ac


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> I have 114b and have the same bar


What receiver? So you can read news headlines through the progress bar? The one on my HR54 is almost fully opaque, not possible to discern anything behind it, definitely not near the one in the picture or video.


----------



## compnurd

GordonGekko said:


> What receiver? So you can read news headlines through the progress bar? The one on my HR54 is almost fully opaque, not possible to discern anything behind it, definitely not near the one in the picture or video.


Yes I can. Although I am not exactly sure why you would want the bar up while watching the news


----------



## GekkoDBS

compnurd said:


> Yes I can. Although I am not exactly sure why you would want the bar up while watching the news


Which receiver? You should check to see what update you are on because if you can read them then you are not on my update. If you don't know why then you don't use the dvr in the same manner that I do.


----------



## GekkoDBS

jones_hdtv said:


> I have 11ac


Thanks, is your receiver HS17?


----------



## JerryMeeker

Received update 0x11ac this morning on my HR54-700. I don’t see any obvious changes. Anyone else seeing differences and/or fixes?


----------



## mrknowitall526

JerryMeeker said:


> Received update 0x11ac this morning on my HR54-700. I don't see any obvious changes. Anyone else seeing differences and/or fixes?


I got it Wednesday morning. The only thing I noticed was a slight color change with the Record icon.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

mrknowitall526 said:


> I got it Wednesday morning. The only thing I noticed was a slight color change with the Record icon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You, my friend, have eagle eyes!


----------



## cypherx

I got 0x11ac wed 4/17 7:52am on my HR44-700.

It’s running really well actually. Very snappy, quick and I’m pleased with the performance. I too notice the black and orange record icon. I really like it. I think they came a long way with the software. I still would like the blue line in the guide to be a slightly subdued, maybe a darker shade of blue... but that’s a minor gripe considering all of the menus and channel changes are quick. I even binge watched an on demand program and it streamed it without any buffering. I think that’s the first time in years I’ve ever had that kind of luck.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Are the "TV Shows" and "Movies" channels for on demand new? I think it's 1899 or something. Seems like a streaming service type method to sort through and view programs. Wondering if that's what else is new. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

I THINK another 4K channel was added (maybe another PPV movie channel). Also noticed a bit of weird behavior with the pause function (I think both on live pause and recorded pause. Part of the orange in the progress bar does not fill (giving a weird grey and orange) and it doesn't pause. A re-pause will fix it. I've had it happen at least 3x now. I do like the new record icon (black with orange text), but it's minor. Still having issues seeing other DVRs on my 61C


----------



## b4pjoe

I noticed the same thing with the progress bar.


----------



## P Smith

Steveknj said:


> I THINK another 4K channel was added (maybe another PPV movie channel).


been reported here... actually more then one


----------



## JerryMeeker

P Smith said:


> been reported here... actually more then one


Yes, and I don't think the appearance of several new 4K channels has anything to do with a software update.


----------



## jdspencer

My HR44-200 received 11ac on 4/18 and I have noticed that the remote (in RF mode) is non responsive. The INFO button may take two presses to bring up information while viewing the LIST. I have replaced the batteries
in the remote. 

All in all, the GUI works fine for me, But I would like the Progress Bar to be lowered a little.


----------



## JerryMeeker

jdspencer said:


> My HR44-200 received 11ac on 4/18 and I have noticed that the remote (in RF mode) is non responsive. The INFO button may take two presses to bring up information while viewing the LIST. I have replaced the batteries
> in the remote.
> 
> All in all, the GUI works fine for me, But I would like the Progress Bar to be lowered a little.


My remote is set up for RF and it is working just fine. I doubt the update affected the remote's performance, unless it's just the HR44 (I have the HR54).


----------



## jdspencer

The thing is, this problem only started recently.
And it is only the INFO button that seems to be affected.
Not a big deal.


----------



## dminches

Am I correct in saying that for some shows that banner no longer shows when the program ends? Did this change when I wasn’t paying attention?


----------



## mrknowitall526

dminches said:


> Am I correct in saying that for some shows that banner no longer shows when the program ends? Did this change when I wasn't paying attention?


I was just noticing that last night! I changed channels and saw that the end of the show was not listed and others were 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

dminches said:


> Am I correct in saying that for some shows that banner no longer shows when the program ends? Did this change when I wasn't paying attention?


This is very specific for me:

Movies do not show a starting or ending time, only the year the movie was released. For programs that are episodes in a series, the start and end times are displayed. This is in the Info banner-the Guide lists beginning and ending times for all content. I don't recall whether this behavior is new with this release. Regardless, I don't view it as an issue.


----------



## dminches

JerryMeeker said:


> This is very specific for me:
> 
> Movies do not show a starting or ending time, only the year the movie was released. For programs that are episodes in a series, the start and end times are displayed. This is in the Info banner-the Guide lists beginning and ending times for all content. I don't recall whether this behavior is new with this release. Regardless, I don't view it as an issue.


Same for me. It is really annoying that it doesn't show the end time for movies. Why would that be removed?


----------



## JerryMeeker

dminches said:


> Same for me. It is really annoying that it doesn't show the end time for movies. Why would that be removed?


Just press the Info button.


----------



## litzdog911

dminches said:


> Am I correct in saying that for some shows that banner no longer shows when the program ends? Did this change when I wasn't paying attention?


It's a bug in the latest software update.


----------



## Howie

My HS17 got 0x11b2 yesterday. I noticed right off the bat that the channel info no longer stays on the screen for an extended period when I first turn the TV on, or when changing channels. You don't have to get impatient and hit the exit button. I am pleased. That's all I've noticed so far.


----------



## b4pjoe

I got 0x11b2 on my HR54 about a week ago but my C61K still displays that info banner for a full 30 seconds before it goes away.


----------



## JerryMeeker

Direct viewing on my HR54-700 (not C61K) with 0x11ac, the channel banner disappears after 2-3 seconds. Not sure why there would be differences.


----------



## b4pjoe

Yeah it disappears from the HR54 after a few seconds too but the C61K stays on for 30 seconds.


----------



## richall01

The 4k bug in the Menu has been fixed.


----------



## Bill Broderick

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah it disappears from the HR54 after a few seconds too but the C61K stays on for 30 seconds.


Same goes for RVU. This has been the case on RVU for the past couple versions.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howie

b4pjoe said:


> I got 0x11b2 on my HR54 about a week ago but my C61K still displays that info banner for a full 30 seconds before it goes away.


I watch from a C61K, too. Weird.


----------



## JerryMeeker

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah it disappears from the HR54 after a few seconds too but the C61K stays on for 30 seconds.


I just tried my C61K-700, and the channel banner persists for only 2-3 seconds. Client SW 0x113d. Still not understanding why there would be differences.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JerryMeeker said:


> I just tried my C61K-700, and the channel banner persists for only 2-3 seconds. Client SW 0x113d. Still not understanding why there would be differences.


When turning the client on or when changing a channel? With RVU, it's just when turning it on.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

Bill Broderick said:


> When turning the client on or when changing a channel? With RVU, it's just when turning it on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Same here for C61K. Only when turning it on. Changing channels and it disappears in a few seconds.


----------



## JerryMeeker

b4pjoe said:


> Same here for C61K. Only when turning it on. Changing channels and it disappears in a few seconds.


I will have to go back and check. If it is only happening when turning it on, I don't know why it an issue worthy of discussion.


----------



## vinhmen

Because it adds an additional PITA button push in order to watch.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I'm coming from a HR24 to the HR54 -- thank god -- the HR24 was sluggish as all heck . They seem to have gotten rid of a lot of the shortcuts we had on the HR24 though:

1) Is there a way to hide VOD in the search? on the HR24, I ended up black hole-ing the gateway so it could get on my LAN, but not on the internet and that seemed to do the trick. Are there any side effects with the HR54 by taking it off the internet?
2) I'm keeping my rectangular remote (in IR mode) since I've got tactile memory on it lol... seems like they disabled the color buttons... I've found that the RW/FF is the new -12hr/+12hr in the guide. Is there a way to jump to date/time? Used to be the green button on the HR24
3) On the HR24, I would normally do a search + other showings, on say The Big Bang Theory and it would show me ALL upcoming episodes... there was even a way to get it to do that just for CBS 2 for example. On the HR54, upcoming airings seems to only do the same exact episode? Is there no way to see all upcoming or upcoming on the same channel from the To Do / History lists? That was a big workflow for me .


----------



## b4pjoe

#2) not in front of my TV right now but I think it is the dash button (on the new remote) when in the Guide to be able to jump to a date/time.

Not sure on #1 or #3.

(Welcome to the new GUI  )


----------



## jimmie57

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm coming from a HR24 to the HR54 -- thank god -- the HR24 was sluggish as all heck . They seem to have gotten rid of a lot of the shortcuts we had on the HR24 though:
> 
> 1) Is there a way to hide VOD in the search? on the HR24, I ended up black hole-ing the gateway so it could get on my LAN, but not on the internet and that seemed to do the trick. Are there any side effects with the HR54 by taking it off the internet?
> 2) I'm keeping my rectangular remote (in IR mode) since I've got tactile memory on it lol... seems like they disabled the color buttons... I've found that the RW/FF is the new -12hr/+12hr in the guide. Is there a way to jump to date/time? Used to be the green button on the HR24
> 3) On the HR24, I would normally do a search + other showings, on say The Big Bang Theory and it would show me ALL upcoming episodes... there was even a way to get it to do that just for CBS 2 for example. On the HR54, upcoming airings seems to only do the same exact episode? Is there no way to see all upcoming or upcoming on the same channel from the To Do / History lists? That was a big workflow for me .


For #2,
Edit: look at the bottom of your screen for those instructions. ?


----------



## astrohip

SledgeHammer said:


> 3) On the HR24, I would normally do a search + other showings, on say The Big Bang Theory and it would show me ALL upcoming episodes... there was even a way to get it to do that just for CBS 2 for example. On the HR54, upcoming airings seems to only do the same exact episode? Is there no way to see all upcoming or upcoming on the same channel from the To Do / History lists? That was a big workflow for me .


This is now SOP, and a huge PITA, if you ask me. There is one workaround... _(I'm not in front of my TV, so this is from memory)_

On the left side menu, as you say, if you choose Upcoming, it only shows THAT episode. Scroll up to All Seasons, or Seasons, or whatever it's called (it's above it). Click on that. Arrow to the right, then go back left and choose Upcoming. Now it shows all upcoming, not just that episode.

[_Arrow to the right, then go back left _may not be needed, but it always works if you do it.]


----------



## SledgeHammer

jimmie57 said:


> For #2,
> Edit: look at the bottom of your screen for those instructions. ?


I could have sworn it wasn't there... its there on the 24... but I found the FF/RW +12/-12 by trying a few buttons lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer

astrohip said:


> This is now SOP, and a huge PITA, if you ask me. There is one workaround... _(I'm not in front of my TV, so this is from memory)_
> 
> On the left side menu, as you say, if you choose Upcoming, it only shows THAT episode. Scroll up to All Seasons, or Seasons, or whatever it's called (it's above it). Click on that. Arrow to the right, then go back left and choose Upcoming. Now it shows all upcoming, not just that episode.
> 
> [_Arrow to the right, then go back left _may not be needed, but it always works if you do it.]


Thanks I'll try that out. Definitely a lot more buttons. I might have to look at Season Passes finally .


----------



## JerryMeeker

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm coming from a HR24 to the HR54 -- thank god -- the HR24 was sluggish as all heck . They seem to have gotten rid of a lot of the shortcuts we had on the HR24 though:
> 
> 1) Is there a way to hide VOD in the search? on the HR24, I ended up black hole-ing the gateway so it could get on my LAN, but not on the internet and that seemed to do the trick. Are there any side effects with the HR54 by taking it off the internet?
> 2) I'm keeping my rectangular remote (in IR mode) since I've got tactile memory on it lol... seems like they disabled the color buttons... I've found that the RW/FF is the new -12hr/+12hr in the guide. Is there a way to jump to date/time? Used to be the green button on the HR24
> 3) On the HR24, I would normally do a search + other showings, on say The Big Bang Theory and it would show me ALL upcoming episodes... there was even a way to get it to do that just for CBS 2 for example. On the HR54, upcoming airings seems to only do the same exact episode? Is there no way to see all upcoming or upcoming on the same channel from the To Do / History lists? That was a big workflow for me .


1-Not understanding the issue.

2-When the Guide is open, note options on the top of the screen: Press 0 to show "Jump to a Date & Time" option.

3-You are correct, "Other showings" only lists different airings of the same episode. To see a list of all episodes for a program, click on "All Seasons". Available seasons will be shown. Select a Season to view available episodes for that season, both upcoming and past (VOD) episodes.

After a while, these new approaches will become second nature for you. While you may not like the changes, that's the way it is now.


----------



## SledgeHammer

JerryMeeker said:


> 1-Not understanding the issue.


In the searches, it's showing the VOD episodes. I'm never going to use VOD so I don't want to see them. On my HR24, I black holed the gateway DNS so I could get on my LAN without giving the box internet access, thus disabling VOD. I actually did that for a different reason (cloud search kept breaking). Only been with the new UI for one day... lol... gotta learn all the tricks.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I received SW 0x11b2 last night. After viewing today, I am not seeing any obvious GUI changes. Anyone else notice anything different?


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> I received SW 0x11b2 last night. After viewing today, I am not seeing any obvious GUI changes. Anyone else notice anything different?


It was a very minor change from AC


----------



## camikeva

I have an HR44-500 running 0x11b2 since last Tuesday. I had something happen today that has never happened to me before. I have all Formula 1 races set to record. This morning I was watching regular TV, but brought up the list of All Recordings and I didn't see the Formula 1 race from Barcelona recording. I thought that was odd, so I went to Manage Recordings to see if I had failed to record it, or had inadvertently cancelled the recording. Nope--there it was. In fact, it was in process of recording. Just to make sure, I clicked on it from the Manage Recordings screen, and it started playing. A few hours later, I was ready to settle in and watch the race. I brought up the list of All Recordings again. It wasn't there, nor was it in the Manage Recordings as it was over. I brought up the Recording History under Manage Recordings, and there it was. I was able to watch it from there (spoiler alert--Mercedes 1-2 again!), but it never showed up in All Recordings. I have never had this happen in the many years I have had a DVR, going back to the 21. Now I am wondering if I have any other recordings lurking in the Recording History that have not been deleted, but that don't show up in All Recordings.


----------



## jacinkcmo

camikeva said:


> I have an HR44-500 running 0x11b2 since last Tuesday. I had something happen today that has never happened to me before. I have all Formula 1 races set to record. This morning I was watching regular TV, but brought up the list of All Recordings and I didn't see the Formula 1 race from Barcelona recording. I thought that was odd, so I went to Manage Recordings to see if I had failed to record it, or had inadvertently cancelled the recording. Nope--there it was. In fact, it was in process of recording. Just to make sure, I clicked on it from the Manage Recordings screen, and it started playing. A few hours later, I was ready to settle in and watch the race. I brought up the list of All Recordings again. It wasn't there, nor was it in the Manage Recordings as it was over. I brought up the Recording History under Manage Recordings, and there it was. I was able to watch it from there (spoiler alert--Mercedes 1-2 again!), but it never showed up in All Recordings. I have never had this happen in the many years I have had a DVR, going back to the 21. Now I am wondering if I have any other recordings lurking in the Recording History that have not been deleted, but that don't show up in All Recordings.


This is a continuing problem with recurring event recording. Very annoying.


----------



## dminches

Any word on when they are going to fix the issue where the movie start and end times are not displayed in the info banner?


----------



## JerryMeeker

dminches said:


> Any word on when they are going to fix the issue where the movie start and end times are not displayed in the info banner?


I think what you are seeing is a design choice, not a bug. IOW, not sure there is any incentive to change it. I don't find it an issue.


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> Any word on when they are going to fix the issue where the movie start and end times are not displayed in the info banner?


may be &#8230; soon


----------



## compnurd

dminches said:


> Any word on when they are going to fix the issue where the movie start and end times are not displayed in the info banner?


Rolling out now


----------



## dminches

JerryMeeker said:


> I think what you are seeing is a design choice, not a bug. IOW, not sure there is any incentive to change it. I don't find it an issue.


When you flip to a channel that has a movie how do you know how far along it is? Hitting info doesn't tell you. Going to the guide every time seems completely overkill.

If it isn't a bug then why is that information still there for other programs? Why did they just do it for movies? That doesn't sound like an intended design.


----------



## texasbrit

dminches said:


> When you flip to a channel that has a movie how do you know how far along it is? Hitting info doesn't tell you. Going to the guide every time seems completely overkill.
> 
> If it isn't a bug then why is that information still there for other programs? Why did they just do it for movies? That doesn't sound like an intended design.


It's a bug. Apparently it's fixed in the latest beta software


----------



## compnurd

texasbrit said:


> It's a bug. Apparently it's fixed in the latest beta software


That software. 1210. Is rolling out now


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Can you still get that info from the proggie bar (if not the banner)?

If not, then I'd say it's likelier a "bug."


----------

